#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-02
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63441 in gcc-4.1 (main) "libstdc++.so: undefined reference to `_Unwind_GetIPInfo@GCC_4.2.0'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63442 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m only works when plugged in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63443 in evolution-data-server (main) "don't enable gnome-keyring support in eds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63444 in firefox (main) "open with doesnt give expected gnome result" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63445 in xorg (main) "When editing xorg.conf for logitech mouse, wacom settings are added, and I'm locked out of X server." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63446 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "tifm_7xx1 doesn't load tifm_sd, no SD out-of-the-box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63447 in ipkungfu (universe) "on edgy it fails to start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63448 in vim (main) "[edgy]  command tab-completion broken in vim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63448
<nictuku> can one send non-english reports to malone?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63450 in update-manager (main) "acpid install fails, upgrading from dapper to edgy beta." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63450
<_ion> Everybody speaks English. Using some other language reduces the probability of someone investigating/fixing the bug.
<gnomefreak> nictuku: its not a good idea
<nictuku> sure, but if one doesn't know english, it's better to report in non-english and do not report, right?
<nictuku> s/and/then/
<nictuku> maybe someone latter can help translating that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63451 in f-spot (main) "Canon EOS 300 RAW images rotated wrongly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63451
<gnomefreak> nictuku: you seem to speak english fine
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63453 in update-manager (main) "update-manager broke when I try to upgrade Ubuntu from 6.06 to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63453
<nictuku> gnomefreak, my point is, what about thousands of users who don't?
<nictuku> the context:
<nictuku> <nictuku> I have this idea of setting up a pt_BR team for QA, to work as an interface to users who can't write reports in english in the LP, and to help foster people using malone aproprietly.
<nictuku> <jjesse> nictuku: that sounds like a cool idea
<nictuku> <matid> nictuku: Good, I was also thinking of setting a similar group for pl_PL
<nictuku> It's important to know if malone is english-only, or not.
<gnomefreak> not english only but most triagers are engllish speaking among other lang.
<_ion> There's at least one non-English report in Malone already. :-) https://launchpad.net/+bugs/63366
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63366 in openoffice.org "crash beim ffnen einer tabelle" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nictuku> what if we had support for other langauges (maybe using tags), then a team of 'report translators' would translate that to the canonical language.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63454 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed beyond 95% competion of install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63455 in ubiquity (main) "Crash during install when reaching 98%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63456 in bug-buddy (main) "Bug-buddy won't go away" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63459 in pango1.0 (main) "pangocairo symbol problems on upgrade from dapper to latest edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63460 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "xend not starting: FATAL: Module blkbk not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63461 in mesa-utils (main) "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63462 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "nvidia-settings doesn't have a .desktop file or icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63464 in Ubuntu "firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63465 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63466 in Ubuntu "Dapper:  Kernel update wipes out grub settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63467 in sqlrelay (universe) "SQLRelay/PySQLRDB.py has terrible indenting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63468 in Ubuntu "Package recommendation: gut (etext to html converter)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63469 in xaralx (multiverse) "can't use xaralx on edgy-ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63470 in evolution (main) "additions to address book are not available from the "To:" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63471 in hal (main) "[Edgy] HAL crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63472 in evolution (main) "Top search category in "To:" button should be "Any Category"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63473 in Ubuntu "Can't Import Photos from Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi  " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63474 in update-manager (main) "Inconsistent, bad grammar in Edgy's Software Sources (en_CA)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63475 in update-manager (main) "Third Party repos in Edgy's Software Sources are displayed incorrectly when the comment contains a &" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63476 in gamin (main) "Crash when umounting an NFS share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63477 in synfigstudio (universe) "Synfigstudio crash by startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63479 in openssh (main) "edgy - ssh client freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63480 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Logout trouble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63481 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel freezes after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63483 in gnome-panel (main) "tooltip on desktop switcher behaves incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63484 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes at startup complains about "Unsupported database version"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63484
* ajmitch mutters
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: get fixing.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: fix my assignment while you're at it.
* Fujitsu hands Hobbsee a whip.
* Fujitsu hands Hobbsee a pen.
* Hobbsee whips her assignment
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: I'll be polite & refrain from commenting
* Hobbsee whips people who want to search for more than one word
<Hobbsee> heh
* Fujitsu runs.
* Fujitsu apt-get sources xchat.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63485 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox's cover art plugin should support cover.jpg files like other GNOME music players" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63485
<Fujitsu> I want to know how it calculates what colour each nick should be...
<Fujitsu> It's the same on every system.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63486 in mythplugins (multiverse) "mythphone causes mythfrontend seg fault on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63487 in gnome-app-install (main) "Typo in "Checking installed and available applications" dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63488 in lcdproc (universe) "Errors in both /etc/init.d/LCDd script and /etc/LCDd.conf that break lcdproc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63489 in mythweb (multiverse) "SQL Error: Column 'seriesid' cannot be null [#1048] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63490 in mythweb (multiverse) "Error: data/tv_icons directory is not writable by www-data. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63492 in wine (universe) "wine is registering mime types when it shouldn't be" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63493 in mythweb (multiverse) "mythweb.postinst: 31: Syntax error: Bad substitution (fix is to use Bash instead)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63493
<pschulz01> Afternoon all!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63482 in amsynth (universe) "program fails to open" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63494 in spacearyarya (universe) "Graphics are displayed incorrectly on PowerPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63495 in Ubuntu "Web browsing a lot slower in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63496 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading from Dapper to Edgy: could not install 'spring-basedata'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63497 in update-manager (main) "unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63498 in console-common (main) "Clear screen on Logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63499 in firefox (main) "Firefox cannot spell Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63500 in xorg (main) "Latest xorg does not work with savage driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63501 in beagle (main) "memory leak in beagled?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63502 in gtk-engines-lighthouseblue (universe) "Highlighted combobox almost invisible in LightHouseBlue theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63503 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "graphics lockups with radeon DRI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63504 in Ubuntu "Same bug in Edgy than bug 51164 of Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63504
<cbx33> hey people I have a problem and I'm not sure if it's hardware or software
<cbx33> the top 40 odd pixel rows in my X session seem to have been replaced by the last row of my X session
<cbx33> If I do a print screen it's fine.....does this mean it must be a hardware issue ?
<pepsiman> could still be a driver issue
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63505 in coreutils (main) "dd segmentation fault when receiving a USR1 signal." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63506 in adduser (main) "Mistake in adduser.conf manpage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63506
<pepsiman> Ubugtu: oh no, another dd segfault report
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63507 in usplash (main) "No theme for 640x480 found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63507
<cbx33> pepsiman: any way for me to confirm?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63508 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft does not install LAN-Express IEEE 802.11b Wireless LAN correctly (anymore)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63508
<pepsiman> cbx33: try framebuffer mode, try another OS, ...
<dholbach> good morning
<cbx33> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey cbx33
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63509 in firefox (main) "crash when changing windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63510 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  German translation of boot screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63510
<pschulz01> dholbach: I have added a patch for #63506 - what now?
<dholbach> bug 63506
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63506 in adduser "Mistake in adduser.conf manpage" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63506
<pschulz01> (That one ^)
<dholbach> pschulz01: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019922.html
<pschulz01> dholbach: Sooo..... I allocate the bug to the ' Ubuntu Sponsors for main' ?
<dholbach> yes, adduser is in main
<pepsiman> pschulz01: pound is correct in american
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Hmm.. I've always known it as 'hash'.. I just checked the 'bash' manpage and they don't call it anything, rather just use the character.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63511 in at-spi (main) "firefox crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63511
<dholbach> urg, at-spi - firefox crash?
<pepsiman> pschulz01: in the en_GB translation, I'll use hash
<pschulz01> pepsiman: :-)
<pepsiman> btw, anyone know where translated manpages end up?
<pschulz01> What is the package/software for the initial CD boot? (looking into #63510)
<pschulz01> pepsiman: I haven't got a clue. In the adduser package there is ./doc/po4a/po which seems to have manpage translations in it.
<pschulz01> pepsiman: .. or just the 'po' strings, I should say.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63512 in linux-meta (main) "Yakumo QuickStick Basic DVB-T is not recogized (ID 14aa:0225 / 14aa:0226)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63512
<pepsiman> pschulz01: there are no en_GB manpages in ubuntu :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63513 in usplash (main) "Boot splash looks broken." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63514 in coreutils (main) "dd reporting Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63514
<pepsiman> Ubugtu: not another one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63515 in scim-pinyin (main) "Typo in skim-scim-pinyin string (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63515
<pschulz01> pepsiman: sorry.. just popped out..
<pschulz01> pepsiman: We will have to create some :-)
* pschulz01 will be back later.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63516 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ICH8 doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63517 in kdebase (main) "kcontrol monitor and display settings module cannot start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63519 in ubiquity (main) "Slave HD not recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63518 in Ubuntu "wrong resolution with Intel 915GM; 915resolution is ineffective; restarting gdm required every time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63520 in langpack-locales (main) "es_MX's LC_MONETARY is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63521 in baobab (universe) "[Edgy Knot 3]  baobab text field not editable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63522 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gdm instead of password prompt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63523 in Ubuntu "EDGY Menu management: hard to move items up and down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63524 in alacarte (main) "EDGY: the item Gnome control center is duplicated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63525 in Ubuntu "USB ports inactive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63526 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "fail to resume after suspend to RAM on HP NX8220" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63527 in python-support (main) "UVF exception & sync request: python-support 0.5.2 from debian/unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63528 in phpgroupware (universe) "0.9.16.011 debs depend on pgp5-mysql" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63530 in glib2.0 (main) "ImportError: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_plUgin_complete_interface_info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63529 in Baltix (universe) "Automatic dictionary installation doesn't work because file http://opendict.sf.net/Repository/Data/opendict-add-ons.xml is not reacheable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63531 in powernowd (main) "complete freeze of computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63532 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Regression: ACPI broken on Asus A6Km (AMD64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63533 in kopete (main) "Mistake in kopete string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63534 in gedit (main) "GEdit panel errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63535 in pygobject (main) "ImportError: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_type_plUgin_complete_interface_info" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63536 in phpgroupware (universe) "Please sync phpgroupware (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63537 in apport (main) "Crash notifier daemon crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63538 in apport (main) "xchat crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63539 in Ubuntu "Can't burn CD-RW, CD-R etc in Gnome in Edgy Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63540 in update-notifier (main) "don't show updates for locked packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63541 in usplash (main) "edgy eft usplash does not switch to kdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63542 in revelation (universe) "Show passwords item error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63543 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[edgy]  brightness auto dim error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63544 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Volume control key controls speaker & not headphones" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63545 in glom (universe) "UVF: 1.1.2 -> 1.1.3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63546 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Display, Disk and Filesystems, Services control modules not loading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63547 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "The cd burning dialog can be closed, and does not ask for confirmation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63548 in bandwidthd (universe) "Please update to the latest version from Debian Unstable - Edgys -6 version is miserably broken." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63549 in evolution (main) "Calendar event rendering glitches - shadow not right" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63550 in acpi (main) "[EDGY]  ACPI: Unable to turn cooling..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63551 in xorg (main) "X.org doesn't detect widescreen resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63555 in preload (universe) "Please sync preload (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63553 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Ricoh R5C822 reader only works when booted with card inserted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63554 in xchat-gnome (main) "[edgy]  cannot click on URLs in the channel topic bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63556 in Ubuntu "Attaching USB mass storage device fails with device descriptor read/64, error -71" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63558 in usplash (main) "Latest usplash leaves my consoles corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63559 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Have to reinstall nvidia kernel module on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63559
<seb128> bug flood :/
<dholbach> yeah :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63561 in rats (universe) "Segmentation fault when auditing code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63562 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror + Kate = Weirdness" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63560 in xorg (main) "installing 915resolution for the correct resolution shouldn't be necessary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63563 in glibc (main) "I think glib c - ihmc cmap tools broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63564 in nautilus-open-terminal (universe) "When used on desktop, it opens the terminal to the home foler" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63565 in kdeartwork (main) "kscreensaver shows garbage in dual screen mode in the area which is not 3d (opengl) capable." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63566 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "noflushd incompatible with gnome desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63566
<txwikinger2> how do I best submit a suggestion for a missing package dependency ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62695 in gdb (main) "CVE-2006-4146 GDB buffer overflow in dwarf stack handling" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63567 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63568 in gtranslator (main) "[edgy]  gTranslator window width explodes over long lines" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63569 in ubiquity (main) "going back to timezone screen forces timezone to New York" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63569
<bddebian> Boo
<_ion> That, too.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63570 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0b2 crashes when loading anything with Flash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63571 in ubiquity (main) "sorry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63571
<_ion> "sorry" :-D
<cbx33> well that's helpful ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63572 in update-manager (main) "gksu dependency missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63573 in Ubuntu "Mute LED doesn't work [HP NX 6120] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63573
<beerockxs> Hi there, I'm having a weird problem when resuming from suspend to ram. Whenever I do, lots of programs take several minutes to start, but some don't exhibit this behaviour. Against which package should I report this bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63574 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Dim on battery doesn't work as expected [HP NX 6120] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63576 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany doesn't work with some Javascript/Ajax sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63577 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  Freeze when switching to vt or selecting shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63578 in ubiquity (main) "detects two harddisks, but can only choose one harddisk in "manually edit partition table"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63578
<dholbach> xerxas: Ubugtu announces new bugs, as they trickle in
<zul> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey zul
<zul> how is it going?
<dholbach> a bit tired but good - how are you?
<xerxas> dholbach,  yep , cool !
<xerxas> :)
<zul> good tired busy weekend with 2.6.17
<dholbach> I can imagine
<dholbach> 2.16.1 here ;-)
<zul> heh
<zul> but its uploaded finally thank god
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63580 in evolution (main) "Clicking on a url in a mail message does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63582 in acidrip (multiverse) "Crop detection fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63581 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63583 in update-manager (main) "Problem with upgrading to Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63584 in xorg-air (universe) "Freeze when switching to VT in AIGLX" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63585 in Ubuntu "Whole system freezes when using netgear wg111v2 wifi adaper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63586 in python-soappy (main) "Error while installing python-soappy on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63587 in rhythmbox (main) "Can't queue a song more than once in Rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63587
<matid> Hello bug squashers
<dsas> hello matid
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63588 in banshee (universe) "banshee can play certain files, but won't add them to library" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63589 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g.p.m. repeats "battery is fully chanrged" message..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63589
<gnomefreak> dholbach: has doko been around today?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: sure
<dholbach> gnomefreak: try #ubuntu-devel
<gnomefreak> i had a bug i wanted to ask him about
<gnomefreak> ok
<dholbach> and "doko_"
<dholbach> cool
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63591 in pychecker (main) "pychecker 0.8.17 failed to build since July 2006" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63592 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  boot with "single" option shows the text of the typed root password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63592
<BjornT> sfllaw, seb128: ping
<seb128> BjornT: pong
<BjornT> so. i'm currently doing some work on linking to remote bugs in launchpad. one of the changes is to accept urls to be entered instead of specifying bug id + bug tracker.
<dholbach> BjornT: nice
<seb128> BjornT: you rock
<dholbach> sfllaw: next hug day wednesday?
<BjornT> the ui gets more complex if you can link both using a url, and specifying the bug tracker manually. do you guys be ok with only being able to specify a url (i.e., it wouldn't be possible any more to specify a bug + bug tracker separately)
<BjornT> for example, do you often now the bug id, but not the url?
<seb128> no
<seb128> I usually have a browser open on bugzilla
<seb128> and copy the URL
<seb128> and then delete everything before the number
<seb128> then click on the box
<seb128> and pick the bug tracker :p
<dholbach> same for me
<seb128> so "just copy the URL" would be nice :)
<BjornT> ok, that sounds good. how about debbugs bugs, though?
<dholbach> a URL is fine too - the only problem I can see that we might need to be able to specify alternate URLs
<dholbach> like bugzilla.gnome.org, bugs.gnome.org - just in case people get it wrong
<dholbach> or rather make malone clever enough to understand both
<BjornT> yeah, alternative urls is problematic today. but it shouldn't be hard to add bug tracker aliases.
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> Malone is so good and sweet
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63595 in acidrip (multiverse) "acidrip should provide xvid defaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63594 in gaim (main) "Crashes when uploading file over AIM protocol (files in excess of 500k)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63593 in evolution-jescs (universe) "UVF: 2.8.0 -> 2.8.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63596 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[services-admin]  apache2 service not listed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63597 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 6.10 beta ppc doesn't recognize the audio card in iBook G3 dual USB." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63597
<sfllaw> dholbach: Uhm.  In 8 days, according to Fridge.
<sfllaw> dholbach: Do you want one this Wednesday?
<dholbach> we should have them weekly now
<sfllaw> I suppose the beta might deserve it.
<dholbach> we have release in 3-4 weeks
<sfllaw> Fair enough.
<sfllaw> I'll send an e-mail to fridge-devel.
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> we're going to see some hardcore busquad action until then
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63598 in python2.4 (main) "[Edgy]  python2.4-minimal raises ValueError 'empty set of versions'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63599 in firefox (main) "Firefox-Javascript: oncontextmenu not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63599
<dholbach> started with 1300 unread desktop-bugs mail this morning, now i'm at 875
<dholbach> *phew*
<matid> Good luck :)
<shenki> thanks for the fix to 62739 seb128 :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63601 in xserver-xgl (universe) "DPMS fails when running Xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63602 in xserver-xgl (universe) "aticonfig command fails under Xgl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63602
<seb128> shenki: np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63603 in acroread (multiverse) "Fails to load in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63605 in beagle (main) "Unable to create indexes for applications and documentation updating from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63605
<bluefoxicy> hey libpng doesn't have the symbol png_write_finish_row
<bluefoxicy> it's in png.h and it's also in the source but for some reason it's simply not exported..?
<bluefoxicy> (povray 3.6 demands it)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63604 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "UVF - 0.1.0 doesn't work" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63606 in littlewizard (universe) "Dont start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63607 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "PCI error updating region, on ECS P965T-A mobo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63608 in tetex-bin (main) "improper expansion of shell variables" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63611 in xrdb (main) "xrdb crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63611
<pricechild> scramble!
<pricechild> :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63612 in gnome-vfs (universe) "No translation for devices in computer:// location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63613 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  crash to apport while I was doing something else" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63614 in nautilus (main) "No 'Paste into folder' option in the menu of a mounted device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63615 in kdebase (main) "wrong keyboard behavior at first login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63616 in language-pack-gnome-fr-base (main) "incorrect translation in workrave" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63617 in upgrade-system (universe) "crash while removing packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63618 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "atheros laptop LED not activated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63619 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  text-mode installer - Failure trying to run: chroot /target mount -t proc proc /proc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63620 in xchat (universe) "Crashes On Exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63621 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "HTML inside many blog posts not recognised as such" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63626 in udev (main) "udev did convert my lvm on raid filesystems in /etc/fstab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63627 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Graphic Acceleration dont work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63622 in Ubuntu "Update To Edgy fails and needs manual intervention" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63623 in Ubuntu "gksu "update-manager -c -d"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63625 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "edgy - nvidia-glx install causes x to fail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63625
<mc44> hmm should the numerous bug reports about update-manager not working due to xgl/compiz repos be rejected?
<kristog> mc44: i guess this are not ubuntu bugs..
<kristog> imho
<sfllaw> kristog: compiz is now in universe, though.
<mc44> yeah, but lots of people aren't going to be able to upgrade because of this :-/
<kristog> sfllaw: ^ ;)
<matid> sfllaw: But these are update-manager bugs caused by an external repo, not really compiz bugs, AFIAK
<matid> s/AFIAK/AFAIK/
<mc44> im sure mvo will do something about it when he has to reject the 1000th bug report :)
<kristog> :)
<matid> mc44: You should probably mark those bugs as duplicates of 58424
<matid> Bug 58424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58424 in update-manager "Can't calculate the upgrade with unofficial mesa/compiz packages " [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58424
<mc44> or at least put something in the release notes (for two people that read them)
<mc44> mat,  great thanks :)
<mc44> matid ^^
<matid> mc44: Of course if that's the same problem
<matid> But most likely yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63632 in belpic (universe) "Incorrect root certificate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63624 in telepathy-gabble (universe) "please accept the new upstream release of telepathy-gabble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63628 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "no boot on Kernal images post linux-image-2.6.17-6-386 on Dell Inspiron 7500" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63629 in gdebi (main) "Version text is highlighted while it shoudn't be" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63630 in boot (universe) "Edgy Eft Beta boot logo corrupt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63631 in openssh (main) "does not connect without username" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63631
<matid> Hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63634 in wlassistant (main) "Can not set up WPA-PSK in wlassistant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63634
<finalbeta> !bug 57156
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57156 in vino "Screen refresh problem." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57156
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug 57156 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> That one can be closed for me. I reported it, but in edgy it's no longer a problem.
<mc44> finalbeta, you can close it yourself
<mc44> finalbeta, chane the status to rejected or fix released as appropriate
<finalbeta> mc44, I'm looking, but how?
<mc44> click on the package name (i.e. vino) then select from the drop down box saying status
<finalbeta> Ok, thnx. didn't know I could do that.
<mc44> finalbeta, np
<finalbeta> Importance can't be changed by normal users right?
<mc44> finalbeta, only members of the qa team, right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63635 in pitivi (universe) "The program 'pitivi' received an X Window System error." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63636 in hardinfo (universe) "Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63636
<matid> finalbeta: But if you do feel that some bug should be assigned some importance feel free to say it here. Someone from QA will do this for you.
<matid> Of course if your decision is good ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63637 in evolution (main) "crash while closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63638 in Ubuntu "Toshiba Laptop Freezes on Shutdown or Reboot in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63640 in Ubuntu "X -br -audit don't work and don't crash. Black screen, no possibility to use CTRL+ALT+F<x>" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63639 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Edgy beta 1: scaling_available_frequencies list incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63641 in gnome-netstatus (main) "Wireless strength indicator is huge with the default theme." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63642 in gparted (main) "Hard disk not visible in gparted and Ubuntu installer in live cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63643 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy doesn't unmount CDs properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63643
<matid> Good night, BugSquad
<finalbeta> matid, I feel bug 61147 should get looked after. It's only a broken feature of Totem. But I know many will suffer from it. (seen reports on the forums, but most don't report to bugtrack) I've decided to post it upstream.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61147 in totem "edgy: totem can no longer stream from samba share" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61147
<matid> finalbeta: Good
<seb128> finalbeta: we get hundred of bugs a week for few people working on them, looking at them take some time
<seb128> finalbeta: thank you for pointing it though ;)
<seb128> finalbeta: to be honest I doubt anybody from the desktop team will look at it before edgy, we have already a long list and only 3-4 people are working on desktopish apps atm
<seb128> finalbeta: might have a better chance to point it upstream, get them fixing it and asking for a backport of the patch
<finalbeta> Yep. That's what i'll try now.
<seb128> cool
<finalbeta> First time I did this, didn't know normal users could change that much.
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-03
<matid> finalbeta: I've changed the importance to medium since it affects more than one core application (most likely gstream bug...) and I'll try to look it up tomorrow
<seb128> what other app has the issue?
<matid> finalbeta: I'm not a GNOME hacker, but I'll try to do my best
<matid> seb128: Oh, sorry. It's totem-gstream not gstreamer in the bug description
<matid> seb128: False alarm
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63644 in inkscape (main) "Annoying error pop up when saving for first time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63644
<matid> I guess the idea of getting to sleep 5 minutes ago should get implemented ASAP
<matid> See you tomorrow!
<matid> ;)
<finalbeta> ciao
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63645 in adept (main) "Error in update manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63646 in alsa-utils (main) "aplay segfaults with custom .asoundrc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63647 in user-he (universe) "Edgy, user-he, Broken dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63648 in Ubuntu "gnome " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63648
<gnomefreak> that guy must not like reporting bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63649 in Ubuntu "in edgy beta 1 gnome sound panel applet has no effect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63649
<ausimage> I have a hum-dinger with #58682.
<ausimage> On Sunday post-updates I was able view a few of the trouble pages with Galeon.
<ausimage> Now Today post-updates it is broken once again. :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63650 in apt-move (universe) "apt-move missing dependancy in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63651 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "USB mouse only working fine when plugged after booting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63652 in gnome-power-manager (main) "(regression) only 4 charge states possible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63653 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Consistent crash on start, new Edgy install, Dapper /home" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63654 in pilot-link (main) "Please sync pilot-link (main) from unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63655 in php5 (main) "pecl runs out of memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63656 in muine (universe) "(Edgy amd64) Muine crashes on folder import" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63657 in update-manager (main) "Dist Upgrade Fails in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63658 in ubiquity (main) "Edgy Kubuntu beta1: ubiquity crash on asus w5f" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63658
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63659 in update-manager (main) "unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63659
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63661 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Freeze on login to Gnome in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63662 in acroread (multiverse) "Package description is ungrammatical" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63663 in pouetchess (universe) "Always I move peon e3 the program close." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63664 in zd1211 (universe) "Unable to connect to Internet - "link is not ready"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63665 in hugin (universe) "Program crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63665
<rexbron> hello, I have found a bug and need to do a backtrace, but to install the build-time dependacys requires 400 mB of space i do not have
<rexbron> could someone point me on how to get -dbg packages that are not in (the standard) repos
<rexbron> ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63666 in Ubuntu "Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T not recognised in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63667 in Ubuntu "Attempting to sync Samsung i500 in edgy fails, sometimes keyboard lockups" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63669 in Ubuntu "Edgy 6.10 Beta - gnome icons glicth when zoomed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63670 in kdebase (main) "Kcontrol crashes when firefox is opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63671 in firefox (main) "Bon Echo Beta freeze->crash (crash dump got deleted?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63672 in update-manager (main) "crashes X when displaying changes for openssh-client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63673 in xorg (main) "right alt-shift won't switch language anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63674 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "TexturedVideo option is unsupported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63675 in yelp (main) "Yelp show a flashing bar on the left side" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63676 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash on launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63677 in banshee (universe) "NJB support still broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63677
<Ubug2> New bug: #63678 in mono (main) "MonoDevelop crash on exit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63678
<Ubug2> New bug: #63679 in apt (main) "apt-get autoremove wants to remove necessary libraries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63679
<Ubug2> New bug: #63680 in apt (main) "dapper -> edgy dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63680
<Ubug2> New bug: #63681 in evolution-data-server (main) "Removing libebook1.2-9 or libecal1.2-9 removes many gnome components" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63681
<Ubug2> New bug: #63682 in mesa-utils (main) "glxinfo crashed at login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63682
<Ubug2> New bug: #63683 in checkgmail (universe) "By default, Firefox does not open as a new window." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63683
<Ubug2> New bug: #63684 in gaim-librvp (universe) "Please remove gaim-librvp from the archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63684
<Ubug2> New bug: #63685 in knetworkmanager (main) "networks collapse into wired devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63685
<Ubug2> New bug: #63686 in Ubuntu "usplash: No usable theme found for 640x480" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63686
<Ubug2> New bug: #63687 in langpack-locales (main) "Upgrading from dapper to edgy causes locales to stop working during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63687
<Ubug2> New bug: #63688 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crash (segfault) while playing XviD file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63688
<Ubug2> New bug: #63689 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "direct rendering not working with nvidia propriatry driver." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63689
<Ubug2> New bug: #63690 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Mplayer in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63690
<Ubug2> New bug: #63691 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Mplayer in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63691
<Ubug2> New bug: #63692 in firefox (main) "New version of Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63692
<Ubug2> New bug: #63693 in initramfs-tools (main) "dapper -> edgy dist-upgrade prompts for questions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63693
<Ubug2> New bug: #63694 in Ubuntu "Upgrading from dapper to edgy fails if KDE 3.5.4 is present" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63694
<Ubug2> New bug: #63696 in gaim-hotkeys (universe) "gaim-hotkeys does not work with gaim 2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63696
<Ubug2> New bug: #63697 in banshee (universe) "banshee freezes on "initializing background tasks" on startup [edgy] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63697
<Ubug2> New bug: #63698 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63698
<Ubug2> New bug: #63700 in Ubuntu "Filenames cannot contain Hindi characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63700
<Ubug2> New bug: #63701 in sbcl (universe) "code-char doesn't return nil on failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63701
<Ubug2> New bug: #63702 in acpi (main) "Loosing Key functions and acpi support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63702
<Ubug2> New bug: #63703 in eclipse-pydev (universe) "Pydev 1.2.4 is available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63703
<Ubug2> New bug: #63704 in pxe (universe) "pxe fail to remove when updating from 6.06 to 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63704
<Ubug2> New bug: #63705 in update-manager (main) "X crashes when viewing changes for ssh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63705
<Ubug2> New bug: #63706 in screem (main) "Screem crashes when inserting an image tag in php file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63706
<Ubug2> New bug: #63707 in cupsys (main) "[edgy]  Error printing HTTP / IPP device-uri" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63707
<Ubug2> New bug: #63708 in ngircd (universe) "ngircd 0.10. Version-Bump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63709 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "5.25" USB external enclosure cannot detect in ubuntu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63709
<fabbione> does Onkar Shinde IRC?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63710 in compiz (universe) "UVF exception for compiz 0.2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63711 in kernel-image-2.4.27-i386 (universe) "The kernel does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63712 in xorg-server (main) "The screen becomes black after 10 minutes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63713 in asterisk (universe) "/var/run/asterisk does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63714 in Ubuntu "[regression]   Not working vertical scrolling touchpad in Edgy Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63715 in evolution (main) "Crash when opening Exchange inbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63716 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Flash Drive Caption Incorrect Size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63717 in blam (universe) "Blam crashes when fed with (wrong?) RSS URI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63718 in xchat (universe) "xchat spellcheck bad interperatation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63719 in emacs21 (main) "Characters displaying as rectangles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63720 in autofs (main) "Unmounting of automounted filesystems fails with SIGUSR1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63720
<motin_> I am in search for a user-actions logging program. One that would produce an output like "TIMESTAMP: username clicked Ok in window bla bal; TIMESTAMP username started blabla from the application menu; TIMESTAMP username entered "xmms" in gnome-terminal and pressed ENTER; TIMESTAMP user enter a password in a password field; TIMESTAMP username visited http://www.google.se; TIMESTAMP username clicken on link bla bla on http://blabla"
<motin_>  -    I would like to use the tool to track my girlfriend's behvaiour when she tries to set up all necessary tasks (surfing, email etc) from a clean edgy beta install - studying this behaviour will help track usability bugs/issues. Any ideas of where to find this?
<motin_> hmm it got chopped off
<motin_> I am in search for a user-actions logging program. One that would produce an output like "TIMESTAMP: username clicked Ok in window bla bal; TIMESTAMP username started blabla from the application menu; TIMESTAMP username entered "xmms" in gnome-terminal and pressed ENTER; TIMESTAMP user enter a password in a password field; TIMESTAMP username visited http://www.google.se; TIMESTAMP username clicken on link bla bla on http://blabla"
<motin_>  -    I would like to use the tool to track my girlfriend's behvaiour when she tries to set up all necessary tasks (surfing, email etc) from a clean edgy beta install - studying this behaviour will help track usability bugs/issues. Any ideas of where to find this?
<motin_> there
<pricechild> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63721 in partman-lvm (main) "LVM partitioning does not work with edgy beta alternative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63722 in usplash (main) "bootsplash not centered in 1280x1024" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63722
<pricechild> Scramble!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63723 in update-manager (main) "Edgy update-manager unable to dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63724 in Ubuntu "No boot splash and no fb (?) on Edbgy-Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63725 in network-manager (main) "NM Loses IPW2200 Wireless Device After Suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63726 in Ubuntu "backports-changes are currently useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63727 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "i810 dies after resume, didn't work, worked, didn't work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63728 in network-manager (main) "[edgy]  net-manager not aware of the wireless radio status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63729 in yelp (main) "Yelp home page not completely translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63729
<Daemon> got a quick question in regards to trying to find a possible problem with Network Manager and not too sure how to approach it.  I have an Asus laptop that has a wireless button to enable the wireless card.  If I turn the card on, Network Manager doesn't detect it until I right click on the tray icon and disable/enable networking
<Daemon> however, is this a fault of Network Manager not checking for changes or is there a service that's not informing it of the new hardware?
<Hobbsee> Daemon: i *think* it's the fault of networkmanager for not checking for new cards for a while
<Hobbsee> check malone under networkmanager to be sure though
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63730 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63731 in eds-feed (universe) "gaim, eds-feed, galago-eds-feed crashed on gaim startup." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63732 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63733 in gnome-games (main) "Bug in aisleriot 2.16.1 (ten across)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63734 in mono (main) "beagled-helper crash, uncertain cause" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63734
<Daemon> Hobbsee: yeah trolling through the bugs now, but surely the system is smart enough to receive a trigger that new hardware has been inserted?
<Hobbsee> Daemon: true that.  there was a problem, it's in networkmanager, but i dont remember where it is
<ajmitch> Daemon: usually the wifi kill switch doesn't trigger insertion of new hardware
<Hobbsee> ah
<Daemon> I mean it doesn't make sense to continually poll the system, just not too sure what actually triggers this
<Daemon> ajmitch: does for my system it seems, at least the first time I enable it anyway
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63736 in kopete (main) "kopete crashes with jabber account after closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63736
<Daemon> just looking through the acpi commands now, it toggles the power of the card it seems (/etc/acpi/wireless.sh)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63737 in Ubuntu "Cannot create XFS filesystem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63738 in cupsys (main) "cupsys breaks systems with file-rc installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63739 in firefox (main) "uncaught exception: [Exception... "Could not convert JavaScript argument arg 1 [nsIDOMHTMLTableSectionElement.insertBefore] " nsresult: "0x80570009" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63739
<bddebian> Boo
<BazziR> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello BazziR
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63740 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper wrapper (sic) uses bashisms" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63740
<BazziR> so many bashisms these days
<bddebian> aye
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63741 in Ubuntu "Grey line is under my mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63742 in Ubuntu "widescreen problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63746 in libjfreechart-java (multiverse) "pleae move to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63747 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "please remove the openoffice.org-amd64 source" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63748 in tomboy (main) "Crash when disabling spell check in preference" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63743 in libjcommon-java (multiverse) "pleae move to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63744 in dpkg (main) "describedepcon() is not l10n friendly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63745 in Ubuntu "Can't create/format XFS partitions during install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63749 in tomboy (main) "Crash when disabling spell check in preference" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63750 in ia32-libs-openoffice.org (main) "pleae remove ia32-libs-openoffice.org" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63751 in network-manager (main) "[edgy]  after hibernate/suspend nm thinks that my wireless device is wired" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63752 in tomboy (main) "Crash when disabling spell check in preference" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63753 in ruby1.8 (main) "ruby1.8 crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63754 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "image not centered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63755 in update-notifier (main) "Tooltip moved to left" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63756 in Ubuntu "Recent security updates break the Galeon browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63757 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Add QoS for networking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63758 in firefox (main) "Firefox forms ugly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63759 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes when partition mounted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63760 in wacom-tools (main) "ThinkpadX41 Tablet needs wacom-tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63760
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63761 in update-manager (main) "English Grammar / Typos in 'Replace customized configuration file' dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63762 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[edgy]  interactive shutdown does not pop up anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63762
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63764 in epiphany-extensions (main) "Enable AdBlocker by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63763 in notification-daemon (main) "Standard theme sometimes truncates text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63765 in firefox (main) "Open Office not using Gnome theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63766 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[network-admin]  network-admin can be run without root-rights" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63767 in video-dvdrip (multiverse) "version 1:0.98.1-0.1 broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63768 in linux-meta (main) "[edgy]  Kernel Panic with Asus M2N32 MB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63770 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape cannot render Chinese text in bold or italic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63769 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Problems detecting remaining power" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63769
<matid> Hi everyone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63771 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63772 in gnome-session (main) "session logout freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63772
<LaschW> here the latest gdmflexyserver falls back to vga (640x480) resolution. Anyone who sees this behaviour too?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63774 in tsclient (main) "Applet crashes when adding to GNOME panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63773 in gnome-speech (main) "no starting of speech" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63775 in firefox (main) "libgnome speech 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63776 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63777 in synaptic (main) "Lock Version not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63778 in file-roller (main) "can't extract files with accents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63779 in kdebase (main) "logout from session #2 doesn't return to #1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63780 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade 6.06->6.10: ubuntu-desktop not installed, missing apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63781 in ubiquity (main) "No translations in kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63782 in amarok (main) "Crash: first mp3 over samba" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63783 in amarok (main) "Insists on installing mp3 codec" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63784 in deskbar-applet (main) "gdm actions don't work due to changes in gpm dbus interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63785 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMware Player creates empty ~/vmware directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63786 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "/etc/alternatives link group lacks emacslient" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63787 in centericq (universe) "Please sync centericq (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63787
<zdzichuBG> hi
<zdzichuBG> do I really have to use kernel's bugzilla to report kernel bug? there are some kernel bugs reported in launchpad
<slytherin> zdzichuBG: Ubuntu kernel is tweaked in some way. SO better report in launchpad
<zdzichuBG> slytherin: but https://launchpad.net/products/linux/+filebug doesn't allow me to
<slytherin> zdzichuBG: just wait
<matid> zdzichuBG: Trying to file a kernel bug?
<slytherin> zdzichuBG: which Ubuntu version?
<zdzichuBG> matid: yes, I have no sound in my Thinkpad. looks similar to http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/9/25/209
<zdzichuBG> slytherin: edgy beta updated to current
<slytherin> zdzichuBG: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63788 in Ubuntu "Wrong fonts for boot screen in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63788
<matid> zdzichuBG: Kernel bugs should be filed against linux-source packages
<slytherin> zdzichuBG: I think that bug is already there. Search launchpad first
<zdzichuBG> I'm looking for it
<zdzichuBG> I don't understand why I have to know full package name to search for bugs
<matid> zdzichuBG: The lack of ability to search for bugs from all over the Malone is a Malone bug itself ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63789 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "FEATURE REQUEST: include linux-phc patch in kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63789
<zdzichuBG> I found similar bug, 63080
<zdzichuBG> position_fix=1 made my sound working :-D
<zdzichuBG> what do I have to do to make Ubuntu do it automagically?
<Burgwork> zdzichuBG, file a bug, then test religiously to make certain it gets fixed
<nixternal> there is a stack of usplash bugs that are duplicates, and it is impossible to make them all duplicates, how do you go about that?
<Burgwork> nixternal, what do you mean?
<nixternal> reject them with a link to the orig?
<hohoh> you can't make them duplicates to the first dupe bug?
<nixternal> there are at least 10 reported bugs for the incorrect usplash sizes in edgy
<Burgwork> duplicates should simply be made duplicates
<nixternal> i have them all going right now trying to get them ready to be fixed
<nixternal> well, you can't stack duplicates
<nixternal> it won't allow you
<hohoh> you can dupe it on to the main duplicate bug can't you?
<hohoh> I am pretty sure you can..
<nixternal> nope
<Burgwork> you need to dup them all on the main bug
<Burgwork> which involves lots of udn
<nixternal> it tells me that it already has a duplicate bug associated with it
<hohoh> it should say something like X bug is already a duplicate of XXX then you type in XXX to be the main..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63790 in nautilus (main) "Multiple Authentication Popups when connecting to a WebDav Secured Site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63790
<matid> nixternal: I'd like to ask you a favor. Could you please come to the CC meating, it starts in 1/2 hour. I'm applying for a membership and I'm one of your Ubuntu QA Team fellows and I wondered if you could plead for me a bit ;)
<nixternal> i will be around, but i am meeting with someone here shortly..if im available i will help you out ;)
<nixternal> my meeting should be brief, i hope ;)
<matid> Ok, I'll ping you when the application process starts.
<matid> I'm one of the last candidates in the CCA so it'll take some time to get through the ones before me ;)
<zdzichuBG> ok, bug reported
<nixternal> bug 60621
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60621 in usplash "usplash resolution error in boot and halt" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60621
<nixternal> people just hijacked that thread
<matid> zdzichuBG: I assigned your bug to the Kernel team, they'll ask for more informations if needed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63791 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "nonworking sound (snd-hda-intel) on Thinkpad z61t" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63791
<zdzichuBG> matid: thanks, I will happily provide any needed info
<matid> zdzichuBG: I've also assign your bug a priority, but since it isn't confirmed I rejected that change. Sorry for the unnecessary mail noise
<zdzichuBG> no problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63792 in java-gcj-compat (main) "java-gcj-compat(-dev/-plugin) should depend on newer packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63792
<nixternal> alrighty, fixed that bug issue..i had to go through every bug that had a "duplicate" marked and change it accordingly
<nixternal> Seveas: I apologize for the 14hour itch last night. I was in a "zone" last night while doing some attacking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63793 in Ubuntu "If I insert a pcmcia card it freezes my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63795 in Ubuntu "nm-applet asks for keyring password twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63795
<matid> sfllaw: ping
<matid> seb128: ping
<dholbach> hi matid
<sfllaw> matid: Pong.
<matid> ;)
<dholbach> sfllaw: getting ready for hot bug action tomorrow?
<seb128> matid: pong
<matid> sfllaw: The CC meeting is about to start ;)
<sfllaw> matid: Ah.
<sfllaw> I'll be in #ubuntu-meeting.
<matid> Ok
<sfllaw> Please say my name and I'll pop right in.
<matid> Here?
<matid> Ah, ok ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63796 in xserver-xorg-video-tdfx (main) "X doesn't launch with voodoo 5 5500" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63796
<sfllaw> matid: No, in #ubuntu-meeting, please.
<matid> Ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63797 in evolution-exchange (main) "subfolders don't show in 2.8.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63799 in kernel-image-2.6.7-amd64 (universe) "kernel hangs while usb-stick is attached during boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63798 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  firefox crashes with X error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63800 in acpi (main) "closing lid restarts gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63801 in epiphany-browser (main) "[edgy]  Gecko spellchecker thinks almost everything is an error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63802 in cupsys (main) "Edgy wont install printers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63802
<gershon_> gnome 2.16.1, python not working, any info?
<seb128> gershon_: "pythong"
<seb128> gershon_: python has nothing to do with GNOME
<seb128> "python"
<seb128> gershon_: maybe you want to describe what is not working :)
<gershon_> cant run python-gnome apps
<gershon_> glade module and such
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63803 in desktop-multiplier (multiverse) "X reboots constantly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63804 in gnome-python-extras (main) "simple-browser.py example doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63806 in Ubuntu "Software Updates aborting user session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63806
<seb128> gershon_: what do you try to run, what error do you get?
<seb128> an useful description is really welcome if you want some help
<seb128> saying "can't run", "doesn't work" is not really enough detail to figure what is wrong
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63805 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnomebaker 0.6 not recognizes my CD-RW" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63807 in Ubuntu "Serial mouse not detected in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63809 in kdepim (main) "Connecting to LDAP server with Kmail causes mails to show up twice in web interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63810 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel occasionally hanging trying to connect to esd in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63811 in adept (main) "Adept-Installer Random Crashes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63813 in Ubuntu "[edgy] Totem-xine doesn't play wmv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63814 in firefox (main) "please include patch for a highly visible crash in epiphany" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63815 in Ubuntu "Data Corruption on AMD64 SATA System" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63816 in Ubuntu "Dapper not stable on a computer from a german ubuntu guy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63817 in slune (universe) "won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63818 in apache2 (main) "Could we have an example config file somewhere in /etc/apache2?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63819 in xutils-dev (main) "xutils-dev provides imake|xmkmf, which is needed by non-dev packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63820 in apt (main) "simulate option broken with autoremove" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63821 in pygtk (main) "SyntaxError when byte-compiling for python2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63822 in evolution (main) "Error in evolution while opening a mail folder" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63823 in update-manager (main) "Edgy : Randomn crash on quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63824 in gajim (universe) "gajim crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63825 in Ubuntu "Edgy 6.10 alternate CD: grub fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63826 in Ubuntu "Crashes at Boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63827 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 alternate CD: design bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63828 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft Beta: Server CD->Check CD: MD5 failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63829 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 alternate CD: keyboard frozen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63829
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: can you please look at bug 63645 and try to make sense of it. im lost on the i upgraded before installing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63645 in update-manager "Error in update manager" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63830 in openoffice.org (main) "Open office crashes and takes Xgl with it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63830
<nixternal> matid: congrats!  sorry, but i got pulled away for a bit!
<matid> nixternal: Thanks!
<matid> Doesn't matter, seems I managed to do it :)
<matid> Nothing to be sorry about
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63831 in usplash (main) "[edgy]  No usplash displayed on fresh install, works with dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63832 in apt (main) "Packages is marked installed though adept failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63833 in vlc (universe) "Segmentation fault when controlling vlc via http-interface" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63833
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Looking.
<gnomefreak> ty
<mc44> hmm are you meant to be able to run update-manager from a live cd?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63834 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "suspend/resume broken on Lenovo 3000 N100 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63835 in nagat (universe) "edgy upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63835
<nixternal> you should be able to mc44
<gnomefreak> you _shouldnt_ beable to IMHO due to this reason :)
<nixternal> true
<mc44> gnomefreak, ah i see you commented on the sme bug :)
<gnomefreak> how do you upgrade a non installed system? it cant write those changes to hd when you instsall
<gnomefreak> mc44: thats me :)
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: I think there are a few crashers there.
<sfllaw> And it's not all one bug.
<nixternal> gnomefreak: you can update a live cd and install to it just fine..i do it every day in class when i boot from my edgy live cd, because im not going to use fedora ;)
<nixternal> and i apt-get what i need
<nixternal> now, i have my install info (dpkg --get-selections > blah) on a usb stick, and i do --set-selections then update/upgrade to reinstall my stuff
<gnomefreak> nixternal: the updates you upgrade on live cd will not write to hd during install that im aware of the installer will only call the normal non upgraded packages
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: His biggest problem is that he's offered an upgrade on the Live CD before installation.
<sfllaw> This probably doesn't work, so we probably shouldn't let him do that.
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: mark it as ubuq.... and call it a bug?
<nixternal> no it doesn't write to the hard drive, just to cache/swap
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: I'm thinking it might be casper.
<nixternal> which means if he updates and then installs, he will still have to update
<sfllaw> That's the Live CD.
<sfllaw> A low priority bug, and please rewrite the description.
<gnomefreak> i will try
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63836 in notification-daemon (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63837 in rhythmbox (main) "crash on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63837
<gnomefreak> casper is kamion?
<crimsun> tollef iirc
<mc44> yep tollef
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63838 in nagios-plugins (main) "edgy upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63838
<gnomefreak> i didnt understand him too well so i asked him if he can give us each issue one by one and the explaintion of each issue
<crimsun> gnomefreak: great, thanks
<mc44> gnomefreak, I think he tried to install, it failed (he filed a seperate bug about this) then tried to upgrade incase there was a newer installer, which broke something else
<nixternal> ahh gnomefreak, i see you found another USplash duplicate
<nixternal> there were a lot of them
<gnomefreak> yep i saw you go wild on them before
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63839 in gnustep-make (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Sync to gnustep-make 1.13.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63839
<nixternal> only because i have been working with the usplash stuff the past few days
<kristog> do you guys use gnome-main-menu?
<nixternal> i knew each definition of the bug was exactly the same thing..some monitors actually tell you it is bad, and most just make the usplash look bad..i dealt with a bogus usplash for a week
<nixternal> i use KMenu ;)
<kristog> nixternal: ehehe :)
<nixternal> i was waiting for a KDE attack on that one..that was a first ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63840 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "PC doesn't suspend, resume properly (libsata issue?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63840
<gnomefreak> kristog: i tried and im not too impressed by it. i kind of was hoping it to have what it does plus the full menu wrapped up in one
<kristog> gnomefreak: you have it installed?
<gnomefreak> kristog: had
<kristog> :(
<kristog> ehehe, you have to click for get the entire menu
<kristog> i like it, i have all my preferred apps in the *main* menu and the panel is free
<kristog> :)
<kristog> btw, do you remember if the control-center menu warked?
<kristog> worked*
<gnomefreak> isnt gnome-main-menu now slab?
<gnomefreak> kristog: sorry i was thinking that was the thing you added for slab yes i use the main-menu (ubuntu icon with dropdown menu)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63841 in update-manager (main) "Edgy update fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63841
<finalbeta> Changing to some other tty, and pressing cntr-windowskey-del twice gives me a root shell. No password asked. Is this an edgy debug feature?
<finalbeta> I hope it is.
<kristog> gnomefreak: yes.
<kristog> ah ok,
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63843 in netkit-tftp (universe) "During install does not create proper tftpd xinetd entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63842 in x264 (multiverse) "UVF Exception Request: x264 to svn20060928 from marillat" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63844 in Ubuntu "Hang/freeze/crash on shut down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63845 in cohoba (universe) "Groups Labels seems to not like letters with accent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63847 in openoffice.org (main) "Edgy-Beta Font menus or text not rendering correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63846 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63848 in firefox (main) "Edgy Beta Firefox Bon Echo fonts not rendering correctly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63849 in ubiquity (main) "installern crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63851 in amarok (main) "KDE and Amarok - Song length displayed incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63850 in apt (main) "apt crashes in std::string::compare in debPackagesIndex::FindInCache" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63853 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Network stalls when downloading torrents" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63854 in metacity (main) "Metacity crashes when closing window opened via ssh" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63854
<matid> Night, BugSquad
<matid> See you tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63855 in Ubuntu "Login Window Preferences" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63855
<eigenlambda> so i just filed #63850
<eigenlambda> is there any more data i should provide?
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-04
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63856 in firefox (main) "Attempting to save a file causes openoffice to crash - writer and calc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63856
<seb128> eigenlambda: why is that bug opened on firefox?
<seb128> eigenlambda: seems to be openoffice.org being used according to the description
<eigenlambda> thats not my bug...
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> wow.  how to change it to point to the right package
<eigenlambda> lol
<seb128> eigenlambda: click on the task line from the table
<eigenlambda> ya
<seb128> ups
<eigenlambda> i got it
<seb128> bug #63850
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63850 in apt "apt crashes in std::string::compare in debPackagesIndex::FindInCache" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63850
<seb128> hum
<seb128> looking
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63857 in firefox (main) "zimbra webmail broken in edgy" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63858 in deskbar-applet (main) "Edgy deskbar crashing on start or on first character entry" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63858
<seb128> eigenlambda: looks like http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=383223
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 383223 in apt "apt-get update segfault" [Important,Open] 
<eigenlambda> that's a segfault.  mine is a bus error.  but, they look like they're happening in pretty much the same place
<seb128> might be same issue
<eigenlambda> ya
<seb128> eigenlambda: if mvo (who is the maintainer) needs something else he will probably ask on the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63859 in ndiswrapper (main) "Ndiswrapper stops functioning on resume from hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63860 in human-icon-theme (main) "Wireless monitor icon too long" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63862 in xorg (main) "wacom entries appear even when not having a tabletpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63864 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice only show industrial icons in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63864
<Jordan> Hello, ( I am not sure I connected correctly so if you see this please respond )
* robitaille waves at Jordan
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63865 in xserver-xorg-driver-mga (main) "screen freeze returning from xscreensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63865
<Jordan> Thanks :)
<robitaille> np
<Jordan> How can I submit a bug to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/BugsForExtraPoints ?
<pricechild> https://launchpad.net/products/upstart/+bug/63852
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63852 in upstart "Ctl+Alt+Del twice at tty console login gives root access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<robitaille> Jordan:  it's a wiki page; so just edit the page and add what you want to it
<pricechild> never seen anything like that bug :O
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63863 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63866 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Panasonic hotkeys do not work - cannot adjust display brightness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63867 in ubuntu-docs (main) "HOWTOs should be merged into ubuntu-docs, or..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63867
<finalbeta> pricechild, yes, I was chocked :p
<pricechild> everytime ubugtu reports a new bug i fight the temptation to shout "Scramble!" :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63868 in xorg (main) "Radeon 3D doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63868
<Jordan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/59595 should be easily fixable by making vesa default driver instead of ati for ATY,RadeonX1600 cards ( or macbook pro 17' notebooks )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59595 in xorg "X is unusably distorted when booting from Edgy knot 2 LiveCD on macbook pro" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Jordan> ( please tell me if that was an apropriate comment :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63869 in base-installer (main) "Cannot install grub into root partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63869
<robitaille> Hi sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63870 in network-manager (main) "network-manager doesn't connect to any networks in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63870
<finalbeta> added my own request to the hug day list. Good night :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63871 in gedit (main) "No longer gksudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63872 in kdebase (main) "Toolbar button for selecting view mode slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63873 in partman-partitioning (main) "Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 alternate CD: !!! Shreds partition table!!!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63874 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63875 in usplash (main) "[edgy]  Usplash does not show boot screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63876 in jpilot (universe) "jpilot in edgy does complete backup on hotsync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63876
<ash211> jordan: your comment on bug 59595 was appropriate
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59595 in xorg "Edgy: MacBook Pro: X is unusably distorted" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59595
<ash211> I changed the title a bit too
<ash211> it looks like he left.  nevermind
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63877 in bash (main) "letter "d" does not work with some settings in inputrc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63878 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "gnome-netstatus applet wrong size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63879 in apport (main) "everytime I close X-chat apport complains about a crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63880 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "after update, fglrx fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63881 in update-manager (main) "Distribution Upgrade always insists on removing xchat." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63882 in kernel-package (main) "[edgy]  linux-2.6.18 build fails with incorrect version in deprecated 'version.h'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63883 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel 2.6.17-10.26 still doesn't boot on toshiba laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63885 in kdebase (main) "blanks screen upon 2-hour timechange" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63886 in network-manager (main) "[Edgy]  Unable to connect to some access points" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63886
<majyk> is it okay to talk about potential bugs in Edgy on this channel?
<micahcowan> I think so, if it's not disguised as a support request :D
<majyk> I'm started noticing some weirdness with the Gnome network configure applet. It doesn't seem to want to connect to my wireless connection anymore even though the settings are in place. Connecting from the command line works like a charm. It just started doing this today, I had no trouble before.
<majyk> I did update to all the latest Edgy packages today, so maybe something changed, I dunno.
<majyk> maybe it's not even a bug, but it was working before all these updates today
<majyk> this isn't a support request, I can connect manually via command line, just curious if anyone has seen such behavour
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63887 in localepurge (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Please sync localepurge 0.5.6 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63887
<Burgundavia> majyk: nope. Please file a bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63889 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while trying to use page, no idea why?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63889
<zakame> hi all
<zakame> keescook: yo, congrats on the membership! :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63890 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu has nearly the same logo as the Microsoft Alumni Network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63891 in firefox (main) "Crash when closing Firefox Beta 2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63891
<bouncy> hi ppl
<zakame> yo bouncy
<rmjb> Hi, so how can I help in the Hug a Bug day?
<bouncy> i'm here for the hug day, hope i can help too!! yay!
<FireRabbit> rmjb: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<bouncy> i'm just installing edgy beta right now, hope i can help spot some bugs
<bouncy> what time do some of you ppl have?
<bouncy> it's 11:30am here, maybe it's a bit early for the hug day
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63892 in update-manager (main) "I can't update to Edgy (beta)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63892
<rmjb> according to the page hug day is Oct 4th where ever you are
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63893 in amarok (main) "amarok crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63893
<rmjb> Hi, I read the bug day page and saw the lists of untriaged and unconfirmed bugs... are we trying to remove duplicates or make sure a bug is properly classified or fix these bugs on bug day? The list is kind of overwhelming
<Burgundavia> rmjb: if a bug is marked as a dup, leave the dup in its state
<rmjb> sorry, I meant mark the bugs as duplicates... not remove them from the system
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63895 in gnome-system-tools (main) "time-admin, menu items as installed in edgy does not gksu, and so fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63896 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0b2 will not import bookmarks from a file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63897 in speech-tools (main) "source package will not build on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63899 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "Missing dependency on libgamin0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63900 in openssh (main) "Crash Copying archives!!  (edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63901 in festival (main) "Won't build on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63902 in xen-3.0 (universe) "xen-utils-3.0 depends on python-xen3.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63902
* crimsun closes a few alsa-lib bugs
<bddebian> w00t, go crimsun, go crimsun
<Phoenix49> hi there!
<Phoenix49> did u talk about evolution MS exchange connection bug ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63903 in Ubuntu "Doesn't use correct sound device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63904 in spim (multiverse) "xspim se queda congelado" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63904
<dholbach> good morning - HAPPY HUG DAY!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs |If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY!
<dholbach> so let's see what's on the bug day agenda today...
<dholbach> ooohhhh, desktop-bugs and forwarding stuff upstream
<towsonu2003> hi :)
<dholbach> hi towsonu2003 - happy hug day!
<towsonu2003> thanks :)
<dholbach> hey yaniv - happy hug day!
<dholbach> how is it going guys?
<towsonu2003> it's okay for me :) going after unassigned packages ;)
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> towsonu2003: thanks for working on that
<towsonu2003> that's very nice of you, thanks :)
<yaniv> thanks, dholbach It's my first one two
<yaniv> too*
<yaniv> any clues?
<dholbach> yaniv: glad you joined in
<dholbach> yaniv: did you have a look at  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs ?
<towsonu2003> yaniv: I'd say, as a newbie myself, start with the easiest ones (issues most familiar to you) and subscribe to the bugs you tweak to see if you did any mistakes etc. Also, dholbach's wiki link is a gold mine :)
<yaniv> some time ago. I'll read again. :-)
<dholbach> and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay lists a couple of tasks, if you're unsure where to start
<towsonu2003> question: when you use the gui tools to add a font, which package would it be? this is bug # 63861 [will reject it, but wanna put it in a package neverthless)
<dholbach> yaniv: towsonu2003 is right... triaging bugs of packages you know well makes it easier for you to test and understand the problem - so that's cool
<dholbach> today we generally look at desktop-bugs and try to forward things upstream (links are on UbuntuBugDay), but if you wan to work on something else, just do it :)
<dholbach> gui tools to add a font?
<dholbach> I don't understand
<towsonu2003> of course you don't because I confused fonts with icons hehehe. good thing I asked ;) I wont touch that bug now
* dholbach looks at it
<nixternal> why is it i am always going to bed when you all kick off a bug day? ;)
<towsonu2003> nixternal: lol
* nixternal hugs dholbach, towsonu2003 and everyone else rocking tonight/today/this morning/afternoon, evening ;)
* dholbach hugs nixternal back
<dholbach> hey did447 - happy hug day!
* towsonu2003 too
<dholbach> towsonu2003: the bug is about fonts
<dholbach> towsonu2003: and it's probably a nautilus bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63905 in xserver-xorg-driver-nv (main) "mouse cursor disappears" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63905
<dholbach> towsonu2003: but not a severe one
<yaniv> actually, there's a bug I filed some time ago, and it need forwarding/linking to the OO.o bugzilla. but I can't find my hands and feet in there...
<towsonu2003> dholbach: yes, I know it's about fonts.. uhm, language issue... I just confused the word font with the word font ehuehe
* towsonu2003 not speakig english as first language + sleepy
<dholbach> yaniv: if you have a bit of time, you might want to wait for doko_ (in #ubuntu-devel), he knows how and where to forward it
<dholbach> towsonu2003: nevermind :)
<dholbach> hey grumpymole - Happy Hug Day!
<yaniv> okay - I've found a duplicate of bug #44367. Do I just comment about it?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44367 in openoffice.org "Interface in right-to-left mode has problems" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44367
<dholbach> yaniv: if it's a duplicate, add a comment from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses (if you like), and click on "mark as duplicate" on the left upper screen
<towsonu2003> could someone set the importance of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/63827 to wishlist (I don't have privilege)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63827 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy 6.10 alternate CD: design bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> towsonu2003: done
<towsonu2003> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<yaniv> now say I can reproduce bug 44367 - should I do anything?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44367 in openoffice.org "Interface in right-to-left mode has problems" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44367
<towsonu2003> yaniv: after making sure that it isn't a duplicate (which is the thing I hate to do), you can mark it as confirmed and add your comments.
<towsonu2003> yaniv:for that particualr bug, you can also ask the users (and yourself hehe) if it happens with edgy as well.
<towsonu2003> yaniv: if it happens with Dapper but not with Edgy, you can mark it as "Fix Released"
<yaniv> Happens with edgy
<towsonu2003> yaniv: o yes, I missed the last comment :) if there is no dupe, you can confirm it.
<towsonu2003> yaniv: and optionally subscribe to it to monitor the progress -if any-
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63861 in nautilus (main) "Font doesn't install properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63861
<yaniv> towsonu2003: no dupes, I subscribed but I don't think I have privilege to confirm
<towsonu2003> yaniv: done :) I thought everyone had the privilege to mark status of bugs? I'm sleepy, so don't mind me :)
<yaniv> towsonu2003:thanks
<towsonu2003> question: I assign bugs about drivers to linux-source-(uname -r), this is correct behavior right? here's an example: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63807
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63807 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Serial mouse not detected in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<towsonu2003> followup: for drivers like ati nvidia and so on, I assign to linux-modules-nvidia (or whatever it was)
<crimsun> towsonu2003: generally, yes. For the latter it would be linux-restricted-modules-2.6.1[57] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63906 in usplash (main) "Xserver and Gnome not installing properly on the Think Pag 600x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63906
<towsonu2003> question: does the /var/log/installer/syslog file contain any private information? I will ask the filer of this bug but I wanna be sure it won't have any bad stuff in it (ip addresses, passwords, usernames, names of girl/boyfriends etc) - on my system, this file can only be opened by root -which is why I'm asking
<towsonu2003> ps. is it okay to ask this many questions?
<Hobbsee> towsonu2003: have a look?
<towsonu2003> I forgot to give the bug link again, didn't I? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/63906
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63906 in debian-installer "[Regression]  Xorg not installing properly on the Think Pad 600x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<dholbach> heya bronson! Happy Hug Day!
<bronson> hugs back.  'm not finding any bugs to report in Edgy., alas...
<dholbach> hello dous, Lure! :-)
<dholbach> bronson: what about triaging bugs? :-)
<bronson> I'm pretty busy tonight but I can give a few a look...  Is there an easy bugzilla report?
<bronson> (url to a bugzilla report of bugs needing attention)
<dholbach> on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay we have a few lists of bugs you could look at
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63907 in evolution (main) "free/busy field in contacts ignored in evolution" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63907
<dholbach> and we don't use bugzilla
<dholbach> :)
<towsonu2003> question: how do you get the info of your touchpad on command line? something similar to lspci?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63908 in Ubuntu "Can't login into gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63908
<bronson> towsonu2003: maybe it's in lshal?
<yaniv> what do I do if a bug is fixed in edgy but still open in dapper?
<towsonu2003> yaniv: than it's to be marked as Fix Relesed (also you might wanna tell the reporter that unless it is a very severe bug, it will not be fixed in dapper, because dapper only has security support)
<towsonu2003> bronson: thanks :)
<dholbach> towsonu2003: security + severe bugs
<towsonu2003> dholbach: ah this time I didn't forget it: "unless it is a very severe bug, it will not be fixed in dapper" hehehe :P
<dholbach> :)
<bronson> https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-power/+bug/57872  -- confirmed on my laptop, found and linked to the upstream bug.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57872 in gnome-power "regression: pressing power button no longer brings up logout dialog" [Unknown,Unknown] 
<bronson> Right, Ubugtu.  That's the one.  :)
<towsonu2003> someone deserves a hug ;)
* towsonu2003 hugs bronson :)
<yaniv> can anyone confirm bug #63673 for me? I don't have the privilege.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63673 in xorg "right alt-shift won't switch language anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63673
<dholbach> hello HnZeKtO, Gloubiboulga - happy hug day!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63909 in synaptic (main) "synaptic icon theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63909
<dholbach> yaniv: you can confirm it: just click on the yellow bar in the middle of the page
<dholbach> yaniv: on the source package name
<Gloubiboulga> hello dholbach :)
* dholbach hugs bronson
<dholbach> ROCK ON :)
<yaniv> dholbach:oh, thank you (embraced)
<dholbach> :-)
<bronson> Thanks.  So... I'm not sure how the power button used to work.  I suppose I could boot my laptop back into Dapper and investigate...
<bronson> Seems like the proper way to fix it is for someone to turn a press on the power button into a regular keyboard event.
<bronson> Not sure who that someone would be...  gnome-power-manager probably.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63910 in mysql-admin (universe) "User Administror feature locks the app." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63910
<yaniv> I've a question - what does "backport fix to releases" do?
<dholbach> yaniv: backport an edgy fix to dapper for example
<yaniv> dholbach:it sends a request?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63911 in vim (main) "vim missing a dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63911
<dholbach> yaniv: no, it points out the fact that there's a task open (= work to do)
<yaniv> dholbach: sorry, I'm a little slow today - points out to whom?
<dholbach> yaniv: in the UI
<dholbach> yaniv: for everybody to look at - it's sort of a formal and informative thing
<towsonu2003> dholbach: that's very cool! I'd love to abuse that option (as many would as well) [was sarcasm] , is there a safe guard so everyone don't click on "backport this" button and get the devels overwhelmed -if I'm understanding the button correctly-?
<yaniv> dholbach: I'll ask differently - what will happen to a bug if I mark it backport fix to dapper?
<dholbach> towsonu2003: not many people use it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63912 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Module fglrx isn't loaded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63912
<dholbach> yaniv: you will expect somebody to do the work of isolating a fix, testing it and uploading it (if you don't assign the bug to yourself)
<yaniv> dholbach: I see. Thank you
* towsonu2003 thanks as well.
<dholbach> de rien
<dholbach> hey yarddog - happy hug day!
<dholbach> hello keyne - happy hug day!
<dholbach> how are y'all doing?
* towsonu2003 is okay, assigned many packages to many bugs, now checking out if he can spot a familiar bug
<towsonu2003> which is not happening
<towsonu2003> ;)
<keyne> hi!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63913 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on popup windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63914 in bluez-utils (main) "libbluetooth.so.1 is missing when running btsco" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63915 in ubiquity (main) "[Edgy Beta]  "Japan" keyboard layout is actually "U.S. English"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63915
<towsonu2003> I've been seeing so many localization bugs so far...
<towsonu2003> so far => nowadays
* towsonu2003 sleepy
<dholbach> heya seb128!
<dholbach> happy HUG DAY
<seb128> hi dholbach
<seb128> to you too!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63916 in gaim (main) "[2.0Beta3.1]  Crash when clicking "add" in the accounts window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63917 in bacula (universe) "Queries fail - no such column" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63917
<dholbach> hey mvo - happy hug day!
<mvo> hey dholbach
* mvo hugs dholbach
<dholbach> ;)
<seb128> hey mvo
<mvo> hey seb128!
* mvo hugs seb128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63918 in rss-glx (main) "busyspheres screensaver crashes gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63919 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bcm43xx causes touchpad instability and system freezes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63919
<Hobbsee> hey mvo, dholbach, seb128
<mvo> hello Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> :)
* seb128 hugs mvo Hobbsee
* mvo loves hugdays
* Hobbsee hugs seb128 and mvo 
* Hobbsee too
<seb128> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63920 in ubiquity (main) "Uniquity - the installer crashed at 80%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63920
<towsonu2003> need to leave now.
<towsonu2003> good luck everyone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63921 in console-setup (main) "Need Georgian fonts correction." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63922 in gftp (main) "Crash showing Bookmarks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63923 in Ubuntu "[Sync]  Please sync event-execflow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63924 in Ubuntu "[Sync]  Please sync gtk2-ex-formfactory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63925 in Ubuntu "[Sync]  Please sync anyevent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63170 in language-pack-oc-base (main) "Language name error (Occitan)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63852 in upstart (main) "Ctl+Alt+Del twice at tty console login gives root access" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63926 in Ubuntu "[Sync]  Please sync event-rpc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63928 in mono (main) "mono crashes with monodevelop..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63928
<crimsun> bug 63573
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63573 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Mute LED doesn't work [HP NX 6120] " [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63573
<crimsun> bedtime.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63929 in openct (universe) "hotplug mode is not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63929
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<dholbach> crimsun: sleep tight
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63930 in xfonts-utils (main) "please backport to dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63931 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "no acceleration in edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63933 in belpic (universe) "[UVF Exception]  please sync 2.5.9-5 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63933
<dholbach> wow 79 people in here - how's the HUG DAY going?
<dholbach> hi tepsipakki, ogra, thekorn, xerxas_, wiz, Daemon!
<ogra> hey dholbach
<ogra> gnome-screensaver is 100% patch free !!
<ogra> just doing the last testbuild :)
<dholbach> super
* dholbach hugs ogra
* ogra hugs dholbach 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63934 in nautilus (main) "[edgy/gnome2.16.1] Can't create empty file with right click in ~" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63934
<xerxas_> hi dholbach  :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63935 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[edgy]  Ctrl+L does not work in Save dialogs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63935
<bouncy> HAPPY HUG DAY!!!
<dholbach> hey bouncy
<dholbach> so how's it going? which kind of bugs are you all looking at?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63735 in update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63936 in Ubuntu "Live cd 6.06LTS ver. on Acer 2023WLMi laptop installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63936
<bouncy> i just got something to say about edgy
<bouncy> I absolutely love the new login/out sounds, they are so cool!!! I am going to put them in my dapper
<bouncy> the new artwork is also spiffing but I don't know how to put that in dapper :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63937 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "The SATA disk doesn't power off while shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63937
<dholbach> hey finalbeta, dabear
<dholbach> happy hug day
<finalbeta> Happy Hug day ;)
<dabear> hey
<dabear> happy hug day
<dholbach> how's it going?
<dabear> but I am not running edgy.. so how can I help then?
<finalbeta> My dinner is ready :p
<dholbach> dabear: there are still some bugs open about dapper, but generally you could try to look for duplicates or forward bugs upstream (which is one objective today)
<dholbach> we have linked some lists of bugs from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<dholbach> (and have the general information at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63938 in Ubuntu "Gateway can not be changed using network-admin in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63938
<dabear> is the update-manager -c -d method capable of updating my system now? without breaking all sorts of things..
<ajmitch> dholbach!
<dholbach> dabear: -c -d?
* ajmitch hugs dholbach 
<dabear> -c, --check-dist-upgrades
<dabear>                         Check if a new distribution release is available
<dabear>   -d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is
<dabear>                         possible
<dholbach> dabear: ah nice
<dabear> lol :S
<dholbach> dabear: you should probably ask mvo about that
<dholbach> nobody will promise that stuff won't break :)
* dholbach hugs ajmitch back
<dabear> I thought I asked an expert here, but you didn't even know about that option :p
<dholbach> I knew about "-d"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63939 in beagle (main) "Cannot open the Tomboy notes from the search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63940 in firefox (main) "Fonts are horrible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63941 in beagle (main) "Opening an evolution email from beagle search opens firefox instead" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63941
<ajmitch> more bugs, so many bugs..
* ajmitch hasn't closed his quota today
<ajmitch> the rebuild of the unmet deps finished
<dholbach> nice
<ajmitch> except my script didn't handle packages with epochs in the version ;)
<dholbach> use some more glob.glob() ;-)
<mvo> dabear: welll, it should. you may want to wait a bit (some hours) because I plan a new upload with some small fixes soon
<ajmitch> dholbach: it's straight bash scripting
<dabear> ok, thanks, mvo
<ajmitch> the .dsc name doesn't match what's in debian/changelog when an epoch exists :)
<tepsipakki> hi dholbach :) this is the first HUG day for me
<dholbach> tepsipakki: woah, nice
<dholbach> tepsipakki: what kind of bugs are you looking at?
<tepsipakki> dholbach: well, the easy ones ;)
<dholbach> tepsipakki: and how does it go?
<tepsipakki> actually I haven't gotten into them yet
<tepsipakki> just got back from lunch
<dholbach> ah ok
<tepsipakki> what would be a good place to start?
<dholbach> generally bugs of apps you know well
<dholbach> but on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay we have some lists for today
<tepsipakki> ok, I'll check
<dabear> mvo, "a bit", how long is that? :p
<dholbach> desktop-bugs and bugs-to-be-forwarded are on the plate for today ;)
<dholbach> dabear: he said "some hours", didn't he? :)
<dabear> yeah, but that may be in the range of 1 to 24 hours or even more :p
<tepsipakki> I'll take a peek at gnome-screensaver
<mvo> dabear: ~4h maybe
<dholbach> tepsipakki: ogra will be SO happy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63610 in update-manager "Update Manager crashes Xorg when clicking on a particular package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63610
<ogra> tepsipakki, absolutely !!!!
* ogra hugs tepsipakki 
<tepsipakki> actually I have a upstream fix in g-s which should be added to dapper
<tepsipakki> it is in 2.16
<tepsipakki> there are no bugs open about it in LP, though
<tepsipakki> although #45018 has the same symptoms
<tepsipakki> but maybe we'll focus on edgy now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63945 in Baltix (main) "language-support-en shouldn't depend on all english localization variants on the same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63946 in synaptic (main) "[Edgy]  I can't shrink the sections pane" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63946
<ogra> i'm just uploading 2.16.1 .... check if its contained there, else notify me
<tepsipakki> ogra: it is already in 2.16.0
<tepsipakki> by upstream
<ogra> but not in our package ?
<ogra> that shouldnt be ...
<tepsipakki> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352818
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 352818 in dialog "the dialog is not always shown" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<ogra> * Reset dialog_up and fading state. May help fix #352818
<ogra> gnome-screensaver (2.16.0-0ubuntu1) edgy; urgency=low
<ogra> should be in there
<tepsipakki> yes
<tepsipakki> that would be nice to have in dapper, too
<ogra> oh, youre talking about dapper ...
<tepsipakki> sorry for confusing you ;)
<ogra> np :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63947 in rar (multiverse) "rar: realloc(): invalid next size: 0x080ce0f8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63948 in mpd (universe) "MPD fails on creating DB" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63948
<tepsipakki> damn, I marked malone #2332 as gnome #347426, but the product should've been rhythmbox, not g-s
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2332 in gnome-screensaver "Should pause music on lock screen" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2332
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 347426 in general "Pause playback when session is not active" [Enhancement,New]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347426
<tepsipakki> not a biggie, but..
<elmargol> dholbach: maybe you know a way to force an application to use a different sound device?
<elmargol> It seems that i am the only person on the world who uses more than one sound device :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63950 in multisync (universe) "Multisync has no button to send it back to tray" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63949 in metabar (universe) "Delete metabar source and binary" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63951 in Ubuntu "[Edgy Beta]  Firefox and spell-checker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63952 in joe (universe) "bugfixes and feature improvements" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63954 in Ubuntu "Write permission" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63954
<Daemon> hrm, didn't realise it was hug day *goes to do some triaging*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63955 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  access keys do not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63956 in xorg (main) "My Radeon9500 runs with 8 Pixelpipelines, instead of 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63956
<tepsipakki> how do I forward bugs to GNOME bugzilla, is it possible to do it from LP?
<gnomefreak> out of 30 bugs i looked at so far i only closed 1 :(
<Adri2000> tepsipakki: yes it's possible
<gnomefreak> make that 2 :)
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: send it upstream
<gnomefreak> if thats what your asking
<tepsipakki> from "also affects"?
<tepsipakki> it wants me to link to a known bug
<Adri2000> you can use "also affects upstream" when the bug is already in the gnome bugzilla
<tepsipakki> so I'll just file it upstream first
<dholbach> elmargol: you can't change the default sound device on gnome-sound-properties -2nd tab
<elmargol> dholbach: i need a solution for 1 application not for the desktop
<dholbach> elmargol: I see - I'm sorry - I don't know enough about that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63957 in mythtv (multiverse) "segmentation fault during mythfrontend startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63957
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in any distro I know
<gnomefreak> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.7-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 10041 kB, installed size 28648 kB
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<dabear> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<dabear> !info gedit
<ubotu> gedit: light-weight text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 585 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<dabear> is every package optional? .s
<wiz> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<wiz> !info python-2.5
<ubotu> Package python-2.5 does not exist in any distro I know
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63958 in kdebase (main) "File transfer using fish:// or sftp:// with konqueror is very slow when sending file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63958
<gnomefreak> dabear: optional = not installed by default
<gnomefreak> although gedit is
<dholbach> !info python2.5
<ubotu> Package python2.5 does not exist in any distro I know
<dholbach> ubotu: seems you don't know edgy ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seems you don't know edgy ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !info python edgy
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<gnomefreak> :)
<dholbach> python2.5 exists in edgy
<gnomefreak> !info python2.5 edgy
<ubotu> python2.5: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.5). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3359 kB, installed size 12208 kB
<dholbach> alrighty
<dholbach> <ubotu> Package python2.5 does not exist in any distro I know            is confusing then ;)
* dholbach shuts up bickering
<gnomefreak> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63960 in amarok (main) "Amarok uses 92% of the CPU every minute in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63960
* dholbach goes back to work :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63961 in compiz (universe) "Compiz.real crashes at start of new line in Gmail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63962 in tinyerp-client (universe) "Missing link to tinyerp_icon.png" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63962
<dholbach> hello Slant_, yarddog! happy hug day!
* Slant_ grins.
<Slant_> It's hug day today?
<dholbach> yeah!
<dholbach> look at the topic :-)
<dholbach> how's it going?
<Slant_Mobile> Haha, nice.
<gnomefreak> almost rejected a brand new bug :( but i caught myself
<Slant_Mobile> Hmm. Well, I did a bad thing.
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: what happened?
<Slant_Mobile> I went through every single bug on network-manager, and triaged it. I'm not a bug squad member or anything...
<Slant_Mobile> Marked all the duplicates, asked for questions on the need info ones, linked to upstream bugs, etc.
<yarddog> hi dholbach
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: you ROCK!
<Slant_Mobile> Not my package or anything, but it was huge and impossible to find bugs.
<Slant_Mobile> I just hope I didn't step on anyone's toes.
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: let me make you honorary member of the bugsquad team
<Slant_Mobile> Haha.
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: what is your launchpad ID?
<dholbach> hi yarddog - how's it going?
<Slant_Mobile> scott-ubuntu
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: rock on!
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: that's great - are you in touch with network-manager upstream people too?
<Slant_Mobile> I've followed the list and e-mailed a few times. I also went through the bug list so I knew what was already reported. I'm a student, so I don't really have time (generally) for that.
<tepsipakki> theres NM-0.6.4 in debian since mid-August, btw...
<Slant_Mobile> tepsipakki: Yeah. :-(
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: but it's absolutely great you stepped up and did this
<Slant_Mobile> Would solve a few bugs too...
<tepsipakki> but it's in main
<dholbach> nice bug karma you have already
<dholbach> the problem is: we need people who actively take care of it
<yarddog> dholbach, im noticing that with the latest upgrades for edgy that the fglrxinfo returns the mesa drivers again, im presuming that the fglrx is not up to date yet the newest kernel, i figure its just wait until the fglrx is released.
<tepsipakki> I've closed some duplicates in gnome-screensaver and forwarded a couple to upstream
<tepsipakki> yay
<dholbach> so if they say: we want the new version, they should also say: "i'm going to take care of its bugs"
<dholbach> tepsipakki: I noticed - good work on that!
<gnomefreak> dholbach: bug 54171 im leaning towards a feature more so than a bug or atleast meant to do that
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54171 in mozilla-thunderbird "redundant import wizard" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/54171
<dholbach> yarddog: I'm not quite sure about that, but it might be yes - are there bugs about that?
* gnomefreak still has a screensaver bug out there :(
<gnomefreak> lol
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: you have a shiny new emblem on your LP page now ;)
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: I noticed.
<yarddog> dholbach, ive not looked yet since it just happened about 12 hours ago
<zul> oh yeah its bug day today..
<dholbach> you guys should form a networkmanager team :)
<dholbach> yarddog: alrighty
<dholbach> gnomefreak: I'd tend to 'low' 'wishlist' bug
<Slant_Mobile> NM needs a coordinated hardware and config list. That way it would be easier to track down the broken drivers and hardware.
<gnomefreak> dholbach: who does network-manager bugs than?
<gnomefreak> dholbach: ty
<yarddog> i find that sometimes a bug is fixed after a few hours
<dholbach> gnomefreak: but that's somtehing that should be forwarded upstream
<Slant_Mobile> I imagine it's fairly close to suspend in that magic sense. :-\
<dholbach> gnomefreak: atm, keybuk looked at it every now and then, but nobody was 'dedicated' to do it
<dholbach> if a group of people would subscribe to network-manager's bugs, forward them upstream, check cvs fixes, etc - that'd be ber-cool
<Slant_Mobile> I am already subscribed. I don't intend on letting it fall behind.
<Slant_Mobile> Hopefully when I have some spare time, I can start a list.
<Slant_Mobile> Pity the rml patch hasn't been changed in edgy.
<Slant_Mobile> That would kill a ton of people's bugs straight away.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63964 in xmoto (universe) "UVF exception request: xmoto 0.2.2-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63964
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: what patch is that? what would it need to change?
<dholbach> hey beerockxs
<dholbach> happy hug day!
<beerockxs> hey
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: One sec, I'll link. What needs to change is, literally, one line of code.
<Slant_Mobile> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/42504
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42504 in wpasupplicant "Cannot associate with unencrypted networks using bcm43xx chipset (ndiswrapper driver)" [High,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> ok taking a bug break bbiaf
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019922.html has info on how to get changes in
* dholbach looks
<Slant_Mobile> Basically, there was a workaround in dapper that no longer applied for ndiswrapper.
<Slant_Mobile> Oh, neat!
<Slant_Mobile> I have a debdiff on my machine.
<dholbach> that's cool then
<dholbach> if that makes the world happy... we should do it ;-)
<Adri2000> dholbach: can you take a look at the UVF exception request Ubugtu just talked about? :p
<dholbach> Adri2000: I get mails about them
<dholbach> Adri2000: and I'm usually fairly quick to look at mails :)
<Adri2000> ok, do you think this request can be accepted?
<Slant_Mobile> Ick, I missed matching 42504 and 46136 together.
<Slant_Mobile> Are there any nice scripts for combining two dupe trees?
<dholbach> Adri2000: i'll look at it later on.
<Adri2000> ok, thank you ;)
<elmargol> dholbach: I fixed my problem. 6 EUR hardware :D
<jib> hello everyone !
<elmargol> http://www.gc-plus.de/img/large/sl-8789_1.jpg :D
<dholbach> hey jib! happy hug day!
<jib> thanks
<Hobbsee> dholbach: who's best to poke about https://launchpad.net/bugs/61989 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61989 in dhcp3 "[Edgy dhclient regression]  error: Message too long" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Bazzi> Slant_Mobile: since you have done the painful work of going through all of its bugs... is there a bug already that network-manager-applet claims there is no network connection but there is one?
<jib> I'm afraid that the gconf package could not use a standard prefix :
<jib> it's called gconf2, in my edgy eft, and it should be gconf-2.0 as far as I have understood.
<jib> Would someone mind to aver it's a standard prefix or gconf-2. is actually the right one ?
<dholbach> jib: which problems does that cause?
<jib> When I try compile freedesktop compiz, pkg-config seek gconf-2.0, and as he can't find it, because it's named gconf2, it returns only an error.
<seb128> $ dlocate gconf-2.0.pc
<seb128> libgconf2-dev: /usr/lib/pkgconfig/gconf-2.0.pc
<seb128> it's name gconf-2.0
<seb128> named
<seb128> are you sure you have libgconf2-dev installed?
<jib> oh, maybe it's the problem root.
<jib> It wasn't installed.
<jib> I'm trying to compile again.
<jib> Thanks, it works now. Maybe the errrors should be more explicit for beginners. Anyway, you likely know what to do. Thanks for your help. I hope I haven't disturb you too much and happy hug day for everyone.
<dholbach> happy hug day! :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63966 in softbeep (universe) "Bashism in sb-beep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63968 in Ubuntu "System hangs w/ unknown bcm43xx wireless, kernel issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63969 in grub (main) "grub does not respond to ESC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63969
<seb128> jib: building apps is not meant for beginners, that's why you have distributions shipping binary packages :)
<elmargol> i think i have bug #57872
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57872 in gnome-power "regression: pressing power button no longer brings up logout dialog" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57872
<jib> I'm an beginning expert ;)
<dholbach> hey j_ack - happy hug day! :)
<elmargol> If I press the power button nothing happens
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63965 in Ubuntu "CD ROM connected to PCI fastrack card can't find boot source." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63967 in linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6 (universe) "machine does not wake up after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63967
<jib> good bye everybody !
<Slant_Mobile> Heh, #63968.
<Slant_Mobile> Seen that several times against NM. :-(
<Slant_Mobile> The bcm43xx drivers are so immature.
<Slant_Mobile> Bazzi: Yes.
<Slant_Mobile> Bazzi: There are two main issues that will cause that. One is from suspend/resume/hotplug because of a HAL issue.
<Bazzi> Slant_Mobile: and also, that n-m refuses to start with like no message nothing?
<Slant_Mobile> Bazzi: The other is if someone still has their /etc/network/interfaces configured.
<Bazzi> ah second one fits for me
<Slant_Mobile> Strip the settings from /e/n/i for that interface.
<Slant_Mobile> Strictly speaking, having it as auto / dhcp for an interface is ok, but there's a subtle bug that occurs.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63970 in linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6 (universe) "text console garbled from boot up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63970
<Slant_Mobile> That is, networking will configure the interface in DHCP, but then NM will override it in odd conditions.
<Bazzi> aaaw :(
<Slant_Mobile> So it's better to either go all or nothing.
<Bazzi> so much for the adverts
<Slant_Mobile> Since, basically, network-admin and NM run in their own worlds and happily tromp on each other.
<Bazzi> is it the safest option to just fait for n-m to replace n-a (if ever) or has n-m serious benefits already?
<Slant_Mobile> n-m has WPA.
<Slant_Mobile> And better (actual) support for suspend / resume.
<Slant_Mobile> Basically, if you're roaming at all, n-m makes it not painful.
<Slant_Mobile> n-a if you're static.
<Bazzi> I'm roaming :)
<bddebian> Boo
<Slant_Mobile> n-m. Strip your config to just have "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback"
<Slant_Mobile> ;-)
<Slant_Mobile> That's what I recommend, warts and all. It's magic if your driver is supported.
<Slant_Mobile> And, if not, well there's almost certainly a two line patch in the bugs that fixes it. ;-D
<Bazzi> I'll switch to n-m once the final edgy version is out, with said bugfixes already :)
<Bazzi> hopefully*
<elmargol> Can someone test if the power button do work on edgy?
<Slant_Mobile> elmargol: Works for me.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63971 in alsa-driver (main) "No sound on Acer laptops w/ Realtek ALC883 chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63971
<Slant_Mobile> elmargol: I use them daily.
<elmargol> Slant_Mobile: interesting. it doesn't work for me :(
<Bazzi> Slant_Mobile: thanks for the effort :)
<elmargol> I did a fresh network install of edgy
* Bazzi hugs Slant_Mobile 
<Trewas> too bad that n-m is still quite flaky, I was on a couple of trips during summer and in about half the wlans I tried to use n-m worked perfectly, the rest had to be configured directly with iwconfig/dhclient... and another annoyance is that it can't configure static ips
<elmargol> I have this issue on 2 machines. 1 laptop and a pc
* Slant_Mobile is testing his new NM patches for submission, so if he goes offline.... ;-)
<Slant_Mobile> Trewas: Yeah, there are patches for most of that jaz.
<elmargol> Maybe if someone guides me we can debug this?
<Slant_Mobile> Trewas: It's more the inconsistency of the wireless interface and that wpa_supplicant is *crazy*
<Trewas> Slant_Mobile: I know it's not all n-m's fault :) and it's very useful when it works, which is for me most of the time
<matid> Hello everyone
<Slant_Mobile> Trewas: Man, I could talk your ear off... I did a wireless networking project last year so I'm too familiar with it all. :-(
<Slant_Mobile> Eventually, people are going to realize wpa_supplicant is really crazy and someone will write a better one. Their code is scary...
<Slant_Mobile> If you want to find some buffer overflows that will affect all Linux wireless WPA. ;-)
<dholbach> hey matid
<Bazzi> that ready like "don't even dare to use linux with wpa wlan" :(
<Slant_Mobile> Eh, I do all the time.
<Slant_Mobile> It's Linux. :-) It'll get fixed eventually.
<Bazzi> heh :)
<elmargol> yes wpa is a big linux problem :(
<Bazzi> even printing got changed to my liking... so i agree
<elmargol> I'm very happy to ha an old wifi card almost perfect linux support :D
<Bazzi> I've got a centrino 2100 wlan chip
<Bazzi> works great
<dholbach> I see a 'ubuntu-wifi' team evolving!
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/63975
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63975 in network-manager "Please sponsor network-manager upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: There you go. ndiswrapper fix.
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: rock and roll
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: can you attach the debdiff as a file to the bug?
<dholbach> that's easier to read and save :)
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: Haha, ok.
<Slant_Mobile> One sec.
<dholbach> ;-)
<Slant_Mobile> I just used the script from the link. ;_)
<elmargol> any suggestions for the power button issue?
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: Done.
<Slant_Mobile> elmargol: Uh, one sec. There is a program that will display your ACPI buttons as they're pressed.
<Slant_Mobile> I can't remember it off my head, but... one se.
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: thanks for your work on that
<dholbach> so what about the 'ubuntu-wifi' team? :)
<dholbach> ;-)
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: Ha, that would be nice.
<Slant_Mobile> Lot a work to be done.
<Bazzi> dholbach is all about teams these days ;)
<Slant_Mobile> Fix n-a, n-m interaction. Overall fixing of n-a too.
<Slant_Mobile> Driver database.
<dholbach> Bazzi: absolutely
<Slant_Mobile> The ndiswrapper community has at least pushed to get all their stuff together... ndisgtk is really sweet.
<dholbach>       https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63974 in synaptic (main) "Warning on a package don't specify the package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63972 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[edgy]  network-admin does not display access points" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63973 in mail-notification (universe) "Communication with evolution doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63973
<matid> dholbach: Again, thanks for yesterday :)
<dholbach> matid: you absolutely deserved it :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63976 in mgp (universe) "[edgy]  mgp segfaults on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63975 in network-manager (main) "Please sponsor network-manager upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63975
<matid> Hello seb128
<seb128> hi matid!
<matid> Thanks you came yesterday
<seb128> np
<seb128> you got accepted as member?
<seb128> I didn't read everything on the chan
<matid> Yes, I did :)
<matid> Thanks to you, dholbach, sfllaw and gnomefreak ;)
<gnomefreak> yw matid and congrats
<dholbach> GO desktop-bugs GO! :)
<matid> gnomefreak: Thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63977 in kdebase (main) "blogspot.com page crashes konqueror" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63977
<matid> dholbach: I'll have to put up a poster like this :)
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrr wish people would check links beofre posting them
<dholbach> matid: hehe :-)
<matid> dholbach: Will have to bug the artwork team for it :)
<dholbach> and a t-shirt design!
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: How does the review and upload process work for the debdiff now?
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: somebody of the ubuntu-main-sponsors will poke at it and do it
* Slant_Mobile nods.
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: Well, universe at least. Heh.
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: universe?
<yarddog> any news on #63182?
<gnomefreak> bug
<gnomefreak> bu g63182
<gnomefreak> bug 63182
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63182 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 "fglrxinfo returns mesa drivers in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63182
<matid> gnomefreak: :)
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: Weird, it attached it to universe when it is in main.
<Slant_Mobile> Ha.
<dholbach> that's wrong then ;-)
<gnomefreak> im using kde and numlocks isnt turned on by default like in gnome :(
<Slant_Mobile> I bet it's because I e-mailed it off my dapper box.
<Slant_Mobile> err.
<Slant_Mobile> Not even dapper.
<Slant_Mobile> ...
<Slant_Mobile> Ok, that's really weird.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63978 in gaim (main) "in 2.0beta3.1(ubuntu7 and before) I can't set my avatar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63978
<elmargol> Slant_Mobile: acpi_listen > button/power PWRF 00000080 00000001
<Slant_Mobile> elmargol: So that'll be mapped in through the ACPI scripts.
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: Well, I added the main sponsors thing to it.
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: I can't remove the universe one.
<Slant_Mobile> I'll also do it manually from now on, now that I see what hte requestsponsor script does.
<Slant_Mobile> I ran it on a non-edgy box, so it mis-tagged.
<sfllaw> matid: Congrats!
* sfllaw hugs matid.
<matid> sfllaw: Thanks!
* matid hugs sfllaw back
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: I'll unsubscribe the universe guys
<kristog> hello matid :))
<matid> Hello kristog :)
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: done
<Slant_Mobile> Well, this was a great distraction from my stats homework.
<Slant_Mobile> I should get that done in the next hour. ;-)
<Slant_Mobile> Since, you know, it's due and all. :-D
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: thanks a lot for working on it
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: I'm subscribed to NM, so I'll keep on top of that.
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: I'll also think about the -wifi thing.
<dholbach> super!
<dholbach> if you want to chat about the team thing, let me know
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: There is a bunch that needs to be done, but I'm not an Ubuntu dev so I don't really know what I could do.
<matid> By the way, I should get @ubuntu.com alias in few weeks time, shouldn't I?
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: let's talk about that too if you have time again :)
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: Sure.
<dholbach> matid: I was under the impression that that should work instantly.
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: What is your e-mail?
<matid> dholbach: Oh, I'll try that out
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: dholbach@ubuntu.com
<Slant_Mobile> I'll throw some ideas on the wiki and link you. Work from there.
* Slant_Mobile nods.
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: super, thanks.
<matid> dholbach: Wooho, it's working!
<dholbach> ROCK ON
<dholbach> hey jelmer - happy hug day!
<jelmer> Thanks, to you to - whatever it means! ;-)
<dholbach> it's the HUG DAY today
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<matid> dholbach: Can I change my Launchpad preferred address to @ubuntu.com ?
<dholbach> so it's the two of us and 87 other people in here who are triaging bugs like mad :-)
<dholbach> matid: it's <launchpad-id>@ubuntu.com afaik
<matid> dholbach: I know, but I'd like to know how launchpad decides where to forward my email comming at matid@ubuntu.com
<matid> s/comming/coming/
<dholbach> "preferred email address"
<matid> Ok, but you have @ubuntu.com set up as your preferred email address, won't it cause a loop?
<dholbach> then it takes one your set up before
<matid> Or do you actually have an @ubuntu.com mailbox?
<dholbach> if you want to know for sure, ask in #launchpad
<matid> dholbach: Ok, thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63981 in xorg (main) "Duplicate config files are sourced by Xsession" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63981
<matid> dholbach: Unfortunately, there's no way to make @ubuntu.com alias your preferred email address as it'll disappear as soon as you do that :(
<dholbach> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63982 in evolution (main) "Evolution message list is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63982
<tepsipakki> dholbach: gnome-screensaver is not set up for accepting translations on LP
<tepsipakki> there's a simple bug open which would be trivial to fix
<dholbach> tepsipakki: hm? you should ask carlos on #launchpad
<tepsipakki> ok, the product-page listed you ;)
<ogra> i thought all gnome packages were included by default ?
<dholbach> oh, I created the product
<ogra> at least ubuntu-desktop deps should be ...
<Ubug2> New bug: #63984 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Dell 9300 wont boot linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63984
<dabear> okay, *updating to edgy eft*, wish me luck
<cipher> as i did the dist-upgrade to edgy (from dapper) the x-server wont start any more
<cipher> ... but i wish you luck ^^
<dabear> :(
<dabear> well, /home is on it's own partition though, so I on't lose anything important anyway
<tepsipakki> ogra: it was.. it just didn't work from the product page
<cipher> jo - try the dist-upgrade. if it doesnt work, just make a fresh edgy-install
<dabear> Kunne ikke forberede oppgraderingen
<dabear> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<dabear> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport.
<dabear> hm
<Hobbsee> cipher: what brand is your laptop?
<cipher> Hobbsee: Samsung
<cipher> y?
<tepsipakki> silly libnss-ldap asks questions during a preseeded install
<Hobbsee> ahh ok
<cipher> dabear: sounds kinda bad ^^
<mhb> hello everyone
<dholbach> hi pradeep, cipher, mhb - happy hug day
<mhb> I'm sorry to beg for help, but nobody has seen my report for quite a few days and it's really problematic and crucial for l10n
<mhb> it's the bug 63325
<Ubug2> Malone bug 63325 in kde-systemsettings "systemsettings won't load the desktop_kde-systemsettings.mo translation in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63325
<mhb> can someone help me with that? I can provide all sorts of debugging output and the like but it's useless when nobody actually notices
<pradeep> thanks dholbach, today is bug hug day ?
<dholbach> yeah
<mhb> that's why I am here today
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<cipher> ah ^^ - thx dholbach
<dholbach> mhb: could it be that the translations were not updated in the language packs yet?
<mhb> dholbach: the .mo files were up to date (straight from Rosetta) when I tested them
<mhb> dholbach: and the systemsettings should load the translations from them, but it doesn't
<Ubug2> New bug: #63985 in rhythmbox (main) "[edgy]  Rhythmbox 0.9.6 needs this patch to remove songs from iPods" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63985
<dholbach> mhb: did you notice that with other kde apps too?
<mhb> dholbach: it only loads translations from the .directory files which can't be translated (just the desktop- packages)
<mhb> dholbach: this one only, it seems
<mhb> dholbach: this app is the most important one which uses the desktop-*.mo files
<dholbach> I see
<dholbach> you could ask in #kubuntu-devel about that - I'm not that much familiar with the kubuntu world
<Hobbsee> dholbach: perhaps you should familiarise yourself :P
<mhb> Hobbsee: or maybe you can help me :o) any idea?
<Slant_Mobile> Time for class. Paz.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: ... in my spare time :-)
<dholbach> Slant_Mobile: see you around
<Slant_Mobile> dholbach: Definitely.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: good.  make some :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> mhb: no idea, sorry.  i dont tend to touch some things
<zul> you should...
<mhb> too bad
<Hobbsee> zul: true that.  the trouble with that is that i never actually test any of the lang pack stuff.
<mhb> it's a real problem for me as a translator because the translation are correct in Rosetta but totally wrong in the actual app
<zul> Hobbsee: ah..
<Hobbsee> seeing as australia is an english speaking country :P
<Hobbsee> so it's all a bit of black magic to me
<zul> Hobbsee: you can translate to aborginal :)
<Hobbsee> zul: if i could speak it....
<mhb> yeah, that's the problem - I'm the most active Czech Kubuntu user ... should I correct it myself, then? :o))
<mhb> I would if I knew how
<cipher> btw: on my AMD with nvidia system it is inpossible to boot into X (also no bootsplash). only the "save graphic mode" works for the live-cd. same error on AMD64 and 32-bit
<tepsipakki> ok, I didn't quite get below 60 bugs for gnome-screensaver, but it's a start. I have to g home now, maybe I'll continue after kids are asleep and Rome has finished ;)
<tepsipakki> which is like 4,5h from now
<Ubug2> New bug: #63986 in sysvinit (main) "The initscript mountvirtfs fails to mount /var/run and /var/lock if /var is a seperate partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63986
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: are you timo?
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: ogra already knows about the g-s webcollage he should have an upload for it afaik for bug 61775
<Ubug2> Malone bug 61775 in gnome-screensaver "[Edgy]  WebCollage screensaver doesnt work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61775
<Ubug2> New bug: #63987 in Ubuntu "Create Document -> empty Document (Permission Error)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63987
<Ubug2> New bug: #63988 in ifupdown (main) "Bonded interfaces donlt seem to work with DHCP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63988
<dholbach> hey motin_, j_ack :)
<Ubug2> New bug: #63989 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Orinoco_pci affected by re-enabled prism2 drivers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63989
<dholbach> seb128: we should mail to the u-desktop@ list about ubuntulove bugs again :)
<seb128> dholbach: yeah :)
<dholbach> and mark some more bugs as to-be-forwarded :)
<seb128> dholbach: and we should do a desktop team meeting after edgy to set the goals for next cycle
<dholbach> the list got pretty empty
<dholbach> seb128: we'll have an a11y meeting on friday
<dholbach> to coordinate last-minute fixes
<seb128> when?
<dholbach> 10:00 utc friday
<bouncy> can someone help me with vsftpd
<bouncy> it simply won't work for me
<motin_> bouncy: with reporting a bug in it?
<bouncy> er i don't know
<bouncy> it won't work
<bouncy> maybe it's a bug
<motin_> otherwise you should probably go to #ubuntu , #linux or similar
<motin_> bouncy: Efnet - #linux-noob and #linuxhelp
<motin_> great channels
<motin_> but this is not a supportchannel
<motin_> if you want to be part of the bug squad or help out triaging bugs your are very welcome though
<zul> bouncy: or you can create a support request in launchpad
<bouncy> HAPPY HUG DAY ALL!!!
<dholbach> happy hug day bouncy!
<bouncy> :D
<dholbach> how's the bug triage going?
<Ubug2> New bug: #63991 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Loading snd_ens1371 fails with many unknown symbols" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63991
<Ubug2> New bug: #63992 in gnome-keyring (main) "Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63992
<gnomefreak> dholbach: how owuld you pipe the output of a never ending command to a file?
<gnomefreak> would*
<dholbach> just pipe it there? I don't quite understand?
<tepsipakki> which is like 4,5h from now
<dholbach> gnomefreak: you want to see the output still on the terminal?
<gnomefreak> i was asked to attach/paste the output of a command to a bug and the command never ends
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: i cant give you that command you want
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: last i heard ogra has the fix for it its not reading pn... bug 61775
<Ubug2> Malone bug 61775 in gnome-screensaver "[Edgy]  WebCollage screensaver doesnt work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61775
<Ubug2> New bug: #63993 in evolution (main) "Default keyring remains locked when using evolution; makes storing passwords useless" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63993
<Ubug2> New bug: #63994 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "regression after latest xorg upgrade in edgy: video mode 1440x960 got missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63994
<tepsipakki> gnomefreak: ok, if there's a fix ready then no need to attach the log ;)
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: i asked ogra because he stated he had a fix and would upload after the freeze so im asking him again but hes not around atm. and there is no way that i have found to give you that log as it has no end to it. it ran til 500 + and i killed it
<bouncy> hey i just did it!
<tepsipakki> gnomefreak: oh, it would've been enough to start the daemon, then lock the screen (which should start the saver) and login, then kill the daemon
<Ubug2> New bug: #63995 in xserver-xorg-driver-nv (main) "Garbled screen _sometimes_" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63995
<the> hello
<the> hello?
<the> anybody here?
<dholbach> the: absolutely
<pricechild> iam
<dholbach> happy hug day!
<the> very well
<the> this is harshith
<the> dholbach... u own the bugsquad ryt?
<dholbach> I wouldn't go that far. :-)
<dholbach> I'm Administrator of the team - yeah, why do you ask?
<the> ... i join'd it yesterday
<dholbach> oh nice!
<the> and im an ultra newbie
<the> ty
<dholbach> welcome to the BugSquad!
<the> u need me?
<the> im js learnin' programmin'
<the> and im quite good at it ;)
<dholbach> the: it's great to have you here
<the> *bows*
<dholbach> did you have a look at  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs  already?
<the> yup
<dholbach> nice
<the> aye aye, captain
<dholbach> today's the HUG DAY, so we added some tasks on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<the> got some work for me?
<the> oh
<cowbud> ah today is a hug day?
<dholbach> YEAH
<dholbach> happy hug day, cowbud!
<cowbud> ohh NOES
<cowbud> happy hug day haha
<Ubug2> New bug: #63996 in istanbul (universe) "Istanbul starts but hang up when try to stop recording" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63996
<Ubug2> New bug: #63997 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome and KDE battery monitor broken in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63997
<the> *hugs dholbach*
<the> ;)
<dholbach> to start off, you should just pick some piece of software you know well
* dholbach hugs the back
<the> software... like?
<dholbach> so you're able to reproduce things easily
<bSON> hi
<dholbach> whater you use everyday :)
<the> yo
<dholbach> hey bSON - happy hug day! :)
<the> im on windoes ME
<the> a mistake edition... i call it
<the> *no offence meant*
<the> is the ubuntu forums down?
<bSON> :)
<dholbach> you could still ask for more information on bugs, or see if there are duplicates
<dholbach> is Chris Wagner in here?
<the> ... how do i check if there are duplicates?
<the> im ultra-newbie... pardon if tht sounds silly
<dholbach> the: you look at a list of bugs like http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bugs
<gokusandwich> yes
<gokusandwich> hi
<the> yo
<dholbach> gokusandwich: welcome to the bugsquad!
<dholbach> :-)
<gokusandwich> am i in the launchpad team, now?
<dholbach> the: and after a while you notice bugs which are duplicates of each other
<dholbach> gokusandwich: yep
<gokusandwich> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> gokusandwich: and have a nice funky emblem on your LP page :)
<the> i went to the URL u mentioned dhol...
<dholbach> gokusandwich: nice bug karma!
<the> wt the devil do i do now?
<gokusandwich> dholbach: thanks. :)  you want me to add an emblem to LP?
<Ubug2> New bug: #63998 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Eclipse debug mode crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63998
<Ubug2> New bug: #63999 in langpack-locales (main) "en_GB should have Monday as first day of the week" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63999
<dholbach> gokusandwich: no, if you check http://launchpad.net/people/<your lp id> you will notice a new emblem :)
<the> hello....?
<dholbach> the: those are all bugs of 'gnome-system-tools' - by concentrating on just one package or packages of a certain sort, that makes it easier to find duplicates
<dholbach> the: relax - I'm not that fast at typing - and talking to other people as well
<the> ok...
<the> sorry...
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> not to worry
<the> cn u explain how do i exactly do it?
<the> please..
<kristog> you agree with me that this is not a bug http://launchpad.net/bugs/63997
<Ubug2> Malone bug 63997 in gnome-power-manager "Gnome and KDE battery monitor broken in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<kristog> when he talk about the icon status at last.
<dholbach> the: you have to check and read bugs
<the> and hw do i report duplicates?
<dholbach> kristog: yes :)
<gokusandwich> dholbach: ah - okay, a nice new emblem; neat!
<dholbach> the: if you click on a bug, you will notice the option on the left upper side
<the> pray continue...
<the> well thx for helpin' an idiot ;)
<dholbach> come on, it's not that bad :)
<the> cheez... im nt a idiot reli
<cowbud> I am still hoping that they fix the issue with launchpad that being no distro specific stuff that is extremely annoying!!
<cowbud> or is it just me?
<dholbach> cowbud: what do you mean?
<cowbud> dholbach: if I want to look at just edgy bugs there is no real way..
<dholbach> we try to make sure that all the bugs that are not marked as dapper/breezy/etc bugs are valid in edgy
<the> au revoir men
<the> i got to go
<the> and thx again dol
<Ubug2> New bug: #64000 in amarok (main) "Annoying habit of skipping through songlist rapidly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64000
<Ubug2> New bug: #64001 in sbuild (universe) "[UVF exception request]  sbuild 0.50 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64001
<Ubug2> New bug: #64002 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64002
<Ubug2> New bug: #64003 in xorg (main) "font selection broken in Emacs and other things" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64003
<slytherin> Can anyone tell me to whom should a bug related bluetooth be assigned? It is a regression actually.
<kristog> slytherin: do you think it's a kernel problem
<kristog> an app problem..
<kristog> or?
<slytherin> kristog: bluez-utils problem. bug 56651
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56651 in bluez-utils "Missing passkey-agent binary" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56651
<kristog> slytherin: i guess we need to sync it
<slytherin> kristog: I am talking on two channels simulteneously. dholbach is quite busy actually. Just let me know whom should it be assinged.
<kristog> dholbach: somone should sync it.
<kristog> ops slytherin
<slytherin> kristog: Also bug 59222 depends on it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59222 in bluez-utils "Computer isn't discoverable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59222
<kristog> slytherin: i don't know if bluez-utils is in main or in universe
<dholbach> main
<slytherin> kristog: It is in main. But I wasn't sure of ubuntu desktop is responsible for it.
<kristog> slytherin: ok, a ubuntu-core-dev should sync it with debian
<kristog> i could preapre a diff..
<kristog> dholbach: can i do it?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> you mean a merge of the two packages?
<kristog> yes
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> that'd be cool
<kristog> for main/ stuff i should ask to the release-manager for an upload right?
<dholbach> ubuntu-release is the team, yes
<kristog> yes, sorry. :)
<dholbach> no problem :)
<slytherin> kristog: dholbach: FYI. My cohoba/telepathy problem (MSN account) got solved after a PC restart. Weird. Once this bluetooth thing is fixed, I will also test SMS connection from cohoba.
<dholbach> super - thanks for testing it and working on the bluetooth thing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64005 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic crashes when locking version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64005
<kristog> slytherin: thank you :)
<slytherin> kristog: Are there any guidelines for bug triaging?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs might be a good start
<kristog> dholbach: you are fast
<dholbach> ;-)
* dholbach hugs kristog
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64006 in glibc (main) "crashes "locale" "gtk-applets"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64006
* kristog hugs kdolbach back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64008 in Ubuntu "video in mplayer witch work's fine in breezy freezes in dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64009 in metacity (main) "Metacity crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64009
<Adrachin> .
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64011 in scim-m17n (universe) "Scim and m17n" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64012 in update-manager (main) "Can't update edgy..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64013 in openoffice.org (main) "edgy: ooffice crashing x" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64014 in gcc (main) "[ia64]  libgcc1: undefined reference to `_Unwind_GetIPInfo'" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64016 in bluefish (universe) "Bluefish crashes when saving document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #63194 in update-manager "Errors upgrading from dapper to edgy beta 1 on linux* packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64019 in Ubuntu "Touchpad stopped working after update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64019
<gnomefreak> mvo: is the update-manager not grabbing depends? it seems everyone having the biggest issues dont have ubuntu-desktop packages installed.(or k,xubuntu-desktop)
<mvo> gnomefreak: update-manager should be able to auto-detect missing meta-packages
<mvo> gnomefreak: [ubuntu-desktop] 
<mvo> KeyDependencies=gdm, gnome-panel, ubuntu-artwork
<mvo> [kubuntu-desktop] 
<mvo> KeyDependencies=kdm, kicker, kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<gnomefreak> the one error i see over and over (even people that didnt file a bug) is the missing ubuntu-desktop error
<mvo> etc
<mvo> hm
<mvo> gnomefreak: can you please point me to one of those reports?
<gnomefreak> k
<mvo> gnomefreak: I haven't seen a report myself were the missing -desktop package was the problem, but we get a awful lot of bugreports :) I may just have missed it
<gnomefreak> m	give me a min ill ping you when i find it
<mvo> gnomefreak: sure, I will be here for at least another 30min :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> mvo: something like this https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/61006  "ERROR:root:failed to mark 'ubuntu-desktop' for install"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61006 in update-manager "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<mvo> gnomefreak: thanks! I commted on the bug. this looks very much like another duplicate of bug #58424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58424 in update-manager "Can't calculate the upgrade with unofficial mesa/compiz packages " [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58424
<mvo> gnomefreak: we got a gazillion of those :/
<mvo> gnomefreak: the trouble is that the error "can't install ubuntu-desktop" really comes from the edgy repository. it means the upgrader is not able to install ubuntu-desktop on the edgy system. this is a savety check to avoid installing half-broken systems
<mvo> unfortunately it means that people with 3rd party packages may not be able to upgrade unless they downgrade/remove the packages that cause the trouble
<FireRabbit> whats the policy about 3rd party packages fucking stuff up?
<FireRabbit> not-our-problem ?
<mvo> FireRabbit: sort of. in general yes, but I think we should try to help the users as good as we can
<mvo> especially for #58424 I would really like to find a way to fix this automatically
<mvo> because apparently half of the dapper users use compiz from that repository :)
<FireRabbit> its true =)
<gnomefreak> bug 58424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58424 in update-manager "Can't calculate the upgrade with unofficial mesa/compiz packages " [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58424
<FireRabbit> is there a command one can run that will list / remove all packages that are no longer available in any known apt repositories?
<mvo> FireRabbit: you can look at the "local and obsolete" list in synaptic
* mvo hugs FireRabbit gnomefreak
<mvo> HUG DAY!
<FireRabbit> woo
* gnomefreak hugs mvo 
<FireRabbit> mvo: oh cool! i hadn't seen this ... if you have a package installed, and there is an OLDER version available in apt, will it show up in this list
<FireRabbit> ?
<mvo> in theory it should, not 100% sure though
<FireRabbit> i had 286 things in that list.. incredible.
<mvo> woah
<mvo> how did you manage that :) ?
<FireRabbit> haha, this system has been around since warty iirc, i've managed a lot.
* mvo just discovered that he has 172 packages in their
<mvo> *cough*
<kristog> mvo: if a package in main is older than the one in debian (We are talking about bluez-utils)
<kristog> do you think release-manager will accept it?
<FireRabbit> synaptic is having trouble marking all these for removal, it's been sitting there for a while
<mvo> FireRabbit: yeah, I need to do some performance improvments for this (and for the listview)
<FireRabbit> hmm weird, i marked them all for remove, and it wants to remove stuff like gdm, gksu, gnome-panel, etc..
<FireRabbit> i guess ill have to do this one at a time or so =/
<gnomefreak> iw ish people wouldnt suggest --force-all in bugs :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64021 in cupsys (main) "After dist-upgrade, cups ipp backend fails with status 22" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64021
<FireRabbit> it would be cool if the "additional changes are required" dialog would explain why each additional package needs to be added/removed
<mvo> FireRabbit: yeah, that would be a cool addition
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64022 in firebird2 (universe) "difference between firebird2 classic and super utils is unclear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64022
<FireRabbit> haha "276 packages will be removed, 1856 MB of extra space will be freed"
<FireRabbit> nuts
<mvo> FireRabbit: that new automaitc removal feature should make all this easier
<FireRabbit> yeah
<gnomefreak> bug 58596
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58596 in synaptic ""mark for upgrade" behaving inconsistent" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58596
<FireRabbit> speaking of that, do you know how to remove something from the autoremove list? it has a few things in there that i want
<gnomefreak> mvo: what do you nee don that one if anything?
<gnomefreak> FireRabbit: dont run autoremove is the only thing i found you can do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64023 in Ubuntu "The system crashes after I login, switch users, login, and switch back" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64024 in oprofile (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64024
<FireRabbit> gnomefreak: well, it bugs you about it any time you use apt-get, so its rather annoying
<gnomefreak> i know :(
<gnomefreak> the code would have to give a limit i would think as there is no config for autoremove that i am aware of
<FireRabbit> theres no documentation either :)
<mvo> a man-page addition for this is in my bzr tree (for autoremove)
<gnomefreak> isnt it great :) one less thing we have to worry about :). i think its build into the new apt and it would have to be adjusted in apt
<FireRabbit> mvo: ah, awesome
<FireRabbit> does it mention how to remove things from the autoremove list? :)
<gnomefreak> mvo: is ther ea autoremove --help?
<gnomefreak> s/ther ea/there a
<mvo> just a man-page entry
<gnomefreak> k
* yarddog is pissed
* mvo takes  a break
<yarddog> is anyone having difficulty with fglrx on this latest update, xorg 7.1.1 is installed but fglrx is 7.1.0?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64025 in gnomebaker (universe) "Couldn't make iso file from gnomebaker: unable to get excusive access to drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64027 in gnome-applets (main) "Multiload sometimes has zero height" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64028 in linda (main) "Fix "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'groupdict'" exception" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64028
<FireRabbit> can someone check the "Filters" dialog in synaptic, to see if the section tab has an empty list or not? im not seeing anything in there
<matid> FireRabbit: It's not empty here
<matid> FireRabbit: http://matid.net/files/filters.png
<FireRabbit> the section tab?
<matid> FireRabbit: Section tag is empty
<FireRabbit> thats a bug right?
<matid> FireRabbit: Yes, I think so.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64030 in xine-ui (universe) "Empty tooltip when hovering over volume controls" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64031 in elinks (main) "javascript support is disabled." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64032 in rpmstrap (universe) "rpmstrap using /bin/sh when it should use /bin/bash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64033 in Ubuntu "T43 sometimes fails to resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64034 in gdm (main) "Typo when using automatic login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64034
<[Pitcher] > hi all, new server of support to ubuntu /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668 ;)
<[Pitcher] > hi all, new server of support to ubuntu /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668 ;)
<[Pitcher] > hi all, new server of support to ubuntu /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668 ;)
<FireRabbit> damn spammers
<_ion> That spambot probably spammed most #ubuntu* channels.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64035 in gnustep-base (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Sync gnustep-base 1.13.0-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64037 in totem (main) "totem-xine crashes on quicktime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64036 in gnustep-gui (universe) "[UVF Exception]  Sync gnustep-gui 0.11.0-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64036
<Lure> :q
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64038 in Ubuntu "Having troublewith Samba install fails in last moments of installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64039 in python2.5 (main) "Edgy python upgrade errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64040 in usplash (main) "Should show information about boot (i.e. text)." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64044 in Ubuntu "Usplash problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64041 in ubiquity (main) "Installer (6.10) crashes during "os-probes" on HD w/ OpenBSD partition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64042 in Ubuntu "Error message at startup - usplash: No usable theme found for 640x480, screen init failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64043 in kdebase (main) "Wallpapers in "Most Downloads" and "Latest" tabs does not preview or install " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64045 in Ubuntu "Blank screen after Usplash when booting 2.6.17-10 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64046 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Konica Minolta is named twice in the manufacturer menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64047 in amarok (main) "Can't install amaroK though Synaptic in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64048 in Ubuntu "LiveCD doesn't boot on Averatec 2460 Intel Core Duo, RTL8139 NIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64049 in Ubuntu "upgrade from breezy to edgy won't restart X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64050 in pike-crypto-build (multiverse) "Remove pike-crypto-build from archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64050
<bronson> Made some progress on https://launchpad.net/products/gnome-power/+bug/57872 last night...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57872 in gnome-power "regression: pressing power button no longer brings up logout dialog" [Unknown,Unconfirmed] 
<bronson> I'm hoping someone can suggest something further to try since I'm out of ideas...  I'm not familiar enough with gnome-session and signals to understand why the first push would fail and all others succeed.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64051 in wifi-radar (universe) "wifi-radar daemon (-d) ends " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64051
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-05
<tepsipakki> gnome-screensaver bugs down to 53
<tepsipakki> time to sleep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64054 in wammu (universe) "Read Message from handy crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64055 in firefox (main) "Opening bookmark folder closes open tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64056 in update-notifier (main) "[Edgy]  "Restart required" dialog localization broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64052 in python2.5 (main) "[edgy]  /usr/bin/python2.5-config fails without python2.5-dev installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64053 in kde-guidance (main) "does not recognize ibook as a laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64057 in firefox (main) "On certain page, after print preview, can't select text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64058 in debian-installer (main) "[edgy beta]  non-English install skips keyboard detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64059 in zapata (universe) "Wrong device-names in udev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64060 in backstep (universe) "Clean up packaging for backstep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64061 in Ubuntu "openoffice crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64062 in ubiquity (main) "bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64063 in Ubuntu "USB CD-Writer speeds reported incorrectly in nautilus-cd-writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64065 in wine (universe) "Missing build depends: libhal-dev, libhal-storage-dev, libgphoto2-2-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64066 in xfig (universe) "Stop filling circles when displaying rotated text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64064 in Ubuntu ""Run Application" dialog does not run applications in ~/bin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64067 in coreutils (main) "a progress bar for 'cp' and 'mv'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64068 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus spatial should use friendly names on it's navigation." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64069 in ruby-defaults (main) "Gnome Art manager crashes and doesn't respond" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64070 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "suspend/resume porblems with centrino duo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64071 in evolution (main) "Evolution components should be accessible in the menus." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64073 in ecj-bootstrap (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64074 in menu-xdg (main) "Recursion in Desktop Entries." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64075 in amarok (main) "amarok can't play flac" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64076 in Ubuntu "Can't install from Edgy CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64077 in beagle (main) "beagle crashes seconds after login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64078 in Ubuntu "rights problem !!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64078
<bddebian> Boo
<tom47> is anyone here interested in hugin issues?
<Burgwork> tom47, you need to speak to vuntz
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64081 in xorg (main) "Oops (xorg) after dapper->edgy dist-upgrade Toshiba Portege 4000    " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64081
<tom47> Burgwork ok ty ... any ideas on how i might do that?
<tom47> oh i see he is on here
<tom47> hmm
<tom47> vuntz hello :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64082 in hotkey-setup (main) "brightness keys misfunction" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64083 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64083
<jonh_wendell> I've created a bug report into sourceforge. How can associate it into malone's entry?
<crimsun> which bug?
<crimsun> LP bug, that is
<jonh_wendell> sourceforge doesn't appear on upstream list
<jonh_wendell> crimsun: 62957
<crimsun> bug
<crimsun> argh.
<crimsun> bug 62957
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62957 in liferea "Ability to copy a text" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62957
<jonh_wendell> i've clicked on "affect upstream", but i did not found sourceforge in the list that appears
<crimsun> please ask for it to be added in #launchpad. Otherwise they'll be able to tell you how to proceed.
<jonh_wendell> thanks
<ausimage> Hello I am trying to dig in to bug 58682. I am looking at the google analytics script.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "Consistent Crash on Specific Pages in Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<theturtlemoves> does someone want to triage #63797 ? It seems like it should be marked to importance medium at least
<crimsun> bug 63797
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63797 in evolution-exchange "subfolders don't show in 2.8.1" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/63797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64085 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "image no longer detects some wifi cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64085
<ausimage> I notice in the script it checks for flash. Does anyone no if checking for flash is the same as loading flash?
<crimsun> theturtlemoves: Importance doesn't really need to be set as long as the appropriate person/team is subbed
<theturtlemoves> crimsun: ok, gotcha
<ausimage> Evidently the script cycles the plugins list and checks for 'Shockwave Flash".
<crimsun> theturtlemoves: I can sub ubuntu-desktop so that seb+daniel (et al.) will see it
<crimsun> the team being 'desktop-bugs'
<ausimage> Does anyone understand web browser enough to aid me?
<crimsun> ausimage: which colour depth are you using?
<ausimage> 24 bit
<crimsun> will you explicitly disable the composite extension in xorg.conf and restart your display manager?
<ausimage> how do you do that
<ausimage> which do I comment out?
<crimsun> Section "Extensions"   Options "composite" "false"   EndSection
<crimsun> something along those lines; please double-check using a Web search
<ausimage> k
<crimsun> I'm fairly certain I made a syntax error (Option, probably)
<jordan_> Whould this be the place to ask why a bug is still marked as unconfimred ( 62386 )?
<crimsun> bug 62386
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62386 in grub-installer "Grub install fails on intel macs." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62386
<ausimage> crimsun: there is no section called extensions... The video card is using S3Virge driver....
<crimsun> ausimage: you need to add one.
<jordan_> crimson, just to be clear, in case you misred, I asked _why_ not if it was unconfermed.
<crimsun> jordan_: your last statement is awkward and confuses me
<crimsun> (will you restate/rephrase please?)
<jordan_> crimson, I asked why the bug is still labeled as unconfermed, your response ( with Ubugtu ) seemed to imply you thought I was asking if it was unconfirmed.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64072 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64072
<crimsun> no, I was using the bot to pull the URL.
<jordan_> Ok, just making sure :)
<crimsun> jordan_: feel free to search the bug tracker for duplicates so that you can mark aforementioned bug confirmed
<jordan_> crimson, I have not seen any duplicates, but the problem is well documented by all of the tutorials telling intel mac users to use LILO as grub fails to install.
<ausimage> crimsun: my X did not like what you said to input.... I googled but did not see anything like what you wrote.
<ausimage> crimsun: my biggest question is that it was working last weekend with its current updates then, but Monday and updates broke it again
<crimsun> jordan_: until someone else experiences the bug and marks it such, it's normally a good idea to leave the Status be. In this case, since it's well documented, I'll set it confirmed, but you likely won't see much action on it unless you assist with referencing the necessary changes.
<jordan_> crimson, Thank you.
<ausimage> AND it appears now just checking the plugins can crash galeon??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64086 in hotkey-setup (main) "DVD/wifi buttons on HP DV5215 doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64087 in hotkey-setup (main) "Print / Sleep buttons don't work on HP Pavilion DV5215" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64088 in openldap2.2 (main) "slapd won't install in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64089 in xorg (main) "edgy's xserver-xorg postinst configuration runs repeatedly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64089
<ausimage> OK further searching lead to an export variable to set... that said it disabled compositing... Um now running it yield output on the commandline
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64090 in Ubuntu "Suspend to RAM stopped working after recent Dapper Kubuntu update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64090
<ausimage> It mentions that JavaPluginfactory5 init - no agent see bug 58682 last entry
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "Consistent Crash on Specific Pages in Edgy" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64091 in Ubuntu "Edgy beta (kernel), minor: bootsplash scrambles screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64092 in update-manager (main) "Failed update from dapper to edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64093 in Ubuntu "Kernel message, Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64094 in pdftk (universe) "incorrect paths to header in the source package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64096 in rhythmbox (main) "Podcast download fails for FLOSS weekly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64095 in cupsys (main) "Cups documentation has broken images" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64097 in inkscape (main) "Inkscape Print Dialog is too complicated." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64098 in slab (universe) "Application Browser doesn't come up." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64099 in fgfs-base (universe) "Problem launching FlightGear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64100 in gnome-applets (main) "cpufreq-applet does not show text label for 2nd CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64101 in kdebase (main) "Many Duplicate Sections in Khelpcenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64102 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy making any ugly face at me! :/" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64103 in usb-discover (main) "USB mouse not detected on HP Pavilion DV5320" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64104 in kdeaddons (main) "Kontact News Plugin Will Not Load Missing libknodepart.la" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64106 in hotkey-setup (main) "Sleep button on HP Pavilion ZV5320 does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64107 in xen-3.0 (universe) "UVF Exception request for Xen 3.0.3 RC2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64108 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed during "Downloading Package lists..."" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64109 in hotkey-setup (main) "Picture and Music buttons on HP Pavilion ZV5320 do nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64110 in hotkey-setup (main) "Wifi button on HP Pavilion ZV5320 do nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64110
<ash211> from a triager's point of view:
<ash211> how acceptable is it to change a bug's summary/title to better reflect the bug?
<crimsun> absolutely encouraged.
<crimsun> (except perhaps ubiquity ones)
<ash211> thanks
<ash211> is it appropriate to have the release in the title?
<ash211> breezy/dapper/edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64111 in uim (universe) "uim-common package error during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64111
<crimsun> ash211: sure.
<ash211> thanks
<ash211> just trying to get a better feel for triaging
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64112 in kompose (universe) "kompose crashes when ANY windows are open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64113 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes when refreshing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64114 in Ubuntu "Edgy Beta 1 breaks X on Neomagic chipset" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64115 in xfwm4 (main) "black active window when returning from screensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64116 in ruby-defaults (main) "gem install postgres failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64118 in Ubuntu "no MGA 200 support in Edgy Eft Beta Kubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64119 in Ubuntu "add/remove ati binary package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64120 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel dead-locked after apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64121 in xorg (main) "Edgy & Dapper: Lower Resolution on one account interferes with another" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64121
<ash211> do duplicate bugs get marked rejected?
<ash211> or the status of the original bug
<Hobbsee> ash211: no, dupes just get marked as dupes
<Hobbsee> so you can leave them as unconfirmed, or whatever
<Hobbsee> they dont show up with the searching, usually
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64122 in popularity-contest (main) "Duplicated HOSTID in popcon" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64122
<ash211> suppose a bug is in a package in universe
<ash211> is it alright to subscribe motu to the bug?
<crimsun> ash211: yes, subscribing (but not assigning to) motu is fine
<ash211> that's what i thought
<ash211> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64123 in Ubuntu "Superblock last write time is in the future" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64124 in Ubuntu "Onboard Web Cam on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64124
<tepsipakki> is there someone from the German translation team present? bug 55317 needs fixing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 55317 in language-pack-gnome-de-base ""Leave Fullscreen" not correctly translated." [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/55317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64125 in Ubuntu "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64126 in netenv (universe) "netenv menu does not interact well with upstart at boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64127 in Ubuntu "Synaptic Pad on Acer Aspire 5601AWLMi Laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64127
<dholbach> good morning
<tepsipakki> dholbach: morning!
<dholbach> hey tepsipakki
<dholbach> good work on bug triage!
<tepsipakki> thanks
<tepsipakki> I'll concentrate on my own reported bugs for a while.. need to patch apt-setup etc
<Slant_> dholbach: My patch was rejected by Scott. It was an odd rejection. He said I didn't document what the point was, even-though I did in the changelog.
<dholbach> maybe we should discuss it on ubuntu-devel@
<dholbach> i'm in a meeting currently, so please don't expect me to reply within seconds :)
* Slant_ nods.
<tepsipakki> hmm, is hibernation on thinkpads broken atm?
<tepsipakki> ah, can't find swap
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64128 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "ati/radeon driver has issues with resolution of external displays" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64129 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "IPW3945 makes system unstable after sleep -> wakeup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64130 in nautilus (main) "Cannot create a file by right clicking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64130
<tepsipakki> ha, yet another nautilus-dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64131 in update-manager (main) "software sources dialogue missing accels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64132 in update-manager (main) "update-manager dont start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64133 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "CPU not detected on a Compaq Proliant 3000 dual P II 400 Mhz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64134 in gxine (universe) "inactive close button in about dialog " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64135 in gxine (universe) "xscreensaver interaction" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64136 in gxine (universe) "do not show splashscreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64137 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Edgy RC needs new Human GDM theme" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64138 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Edgy RC needs new Human wallpaper" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64139 in ubuntu-docs (main) "[doc.ubuntu.com]  Ubuntu Installation Guide - Refers to 6.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64140 in ubuntu-docs (main) "[help.ubuntu.com]  6.10 Tab/Page Needed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64141 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crached when in a folder with video files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64142 in ubiquity (main) "installer - ready to install- screen incomplete" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64143 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine doesn't manage audio channels on AVI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64144 in Ubuntu "disks-admin crashes on startup " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64145 in Ubuntu "KDesktop crashes on startup of Kubuntu 6.10 Beta Desktop CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64146 in libgphoto2 (main) ""Could not claim the IO device": Canon IXUS 65, Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64147 in usplash (main) "usplash stretched up on iMac G5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64148 in ubiquity (main) "Installation failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64149 in docbook-website (universe) "Tech support is too hard to find" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64150 in update-manager (main) "When closing it reports a warning..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64151 in ubiquity (main) "No information displayed when installing on wrong partition type" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64152 in fetchmail (main) "fetchmailconf: Fails with Message "Not matched in class `Server' signature: ['dns'] " on second run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64155 in sound-juicer (main) "sound juicer should warn for jitter errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64156 in adept (main) "adept crash - Kubuntu Edgy Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64157 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash (all the time)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64159 in Ubuntu "gksu "update-manager -c -d"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64158 in foobillard (universe) "Foobillard crashes while exiting (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64160 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "Cannot get rid of it..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64161 in foobillard (universe) "Foobillard won't start after editing options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64162 in nicotine (universe) "URL in description is outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64163 in kdepim (main) "Kmail crashes when subscription window for IMAP is invoked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64163
<coyctecm> hi folks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64164 in apt-listchanges (main) "displays changes despite frontend=mail" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64166 in initramfs-tools (main) "initramfs-tools Dapper->Edgy upgrade fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64168 in Ubuntu "KDE clipboard used with Openoffice does not support Umlauts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64170 in tetex-bin (main) "should use Debian default browser (/etc/alternatives/x-www-browser)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64171 in usplash (main) "Colors look bad " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64172 in xorg (main) "Doesn't upgrade from Dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64173 in network-manager (main) "Wireless network keeps reconnecting (ubuntu edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64174 in Ubuntu "GUI doesn't appear on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64174
<tuxmaniac> bug 64130
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64130 in nautilus "Cannot create a file by right clicking" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64130
<tuxmaniac> bug 64078
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64078 in Ubuntu "rights problem !!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64078
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64175 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "[edgy]  reverts to kubuntu's usplash at each upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64175
<kristog> dholbach: do you rememeber the bluez-utils bug?
<dholbach> kristog: yes
<kristog> in debian we have a newer version.
<kristog> should i sync it? or try to fix the ubuntu bug?
<dholbach> I know - you wanted to look into the merge, right?
<kristog> yes.
<dholbach> syncing will override our changes
<kristog> dholbach: uhm i will update our (as ubuntu) patch if needed.
<dholbach> kristog: so merge the two packages?
<kristog> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64176 in ubiquity (main) "Installer from LiveCD ubuntu 6.10 edgy crashes in HW-Detection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64176
<kristog> dholbach: for t-gabble3.10 i should write another UVF or i can use the old one ??
<dholbach> kristog: is the breakage fixed now?
<kristog> no, the bug is in t-python.
<dholbach> kristog: aha
<dholbach> well... however you like it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64177 in Ubuntu "Installation of Edgy on external USB disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64177
<pschulz01> bug 64179
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64179 in hwdb-client "Mistake in documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64179
<pschulz01> Easy one to tiage..patch attached.
* pschulz01 waves goodnight.
<gnomefreak> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64179 in hwdb-client (main) "Mistake in documentation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64180 in grub (main) "Default kernel is 386 in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64180
<kristog> dholbach: what is the best way for merge/sync debian/changelog?
<dholbach> if we can drop our changes: no need to merge - else you can either drop our changes to the changelog and just sum up the remaining changes, or you can properly merge them and sort by date.
<dholbach> seb128: doing vino update
<seb128> dholbach: #ubuntu-desktop topic rather, ok ;)
<dholbach> seb128: kristog raised it here - thanks for correcting ME :-P
<seb128> :)
<dholbach> oh, you meant vino
<dholbach> sorry - I meant to say that in #u-desktop
<dholbach> lalalal
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64181 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice - Font does not appear on top of the list when selected directly by keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64181
<dholbach> well, it fixes bugs - so not wrong here ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64183 in php-net-smtp (universe) "Recommends non-existent php-auth-sasl package " [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64184 in dash (main) "HOSTNAME not set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64184
<kristog> dholbach: uhm the new package in debian, needs a new libbluetooth i guess it's better to fix the actual version in edgy
<dholbach> ok - if we can make that happen... cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64186 in 3ddesktop (universe) "3ddesk Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64186
<_ion> Does anyone still use 3ddesktop since compiz was released? :-)
<kristog> haha
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64185 in moc (universe) "application hangs with an error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64187 in 3ddesktop (universe) "3ddesk Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64187
<kristog> dholbach: fixed
<dholbach> woah
<dholbach> where - you have a debdiff?
<kristog> no, only diff.gz and dsc
<kristog> wait
<kristog> btw, ubuntu gives some service for ubuntu members like people.debian.org?
<kristog> (people.ubuntu.com is redirected to ubuntu.com)
<dholbach> unfortunately not, that's just for canonical employees :-/
<Riddell> it was named before ubuntu was an open project, it should have been people.canonical
<Riddell> of course you can keep as much as you like in bzr on launchpad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64189 in libpam-krb5 (universe) "UVF: please sync from debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64188 in gnome-orca (main) "Enabling Orca breaks Gnome on Edgy LiveCD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64190 in xubuntu-meta (main) "Xubuntu gdm shouldn't offer to run default gnome session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64190
<tuxmaniac> bug 64048
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64048 in linux-source-2.6.17 "LiveCD doesn't boot on Averatec 2460 Intel Core Duo, RTL8139 NIC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64048
<tuxmaniac> bug 64078 :|
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64078 in Ubuntu "rights problem !!" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64078
<tomveens> hello
<tomveens> like bugs?, I got a bug I think
<ogra> file it then :)
<tomveens> do not really know how to file it. Problem is : cannot fill in the gateway in edgy beta with the graphical network tool. When I get out of the tool, and enter it again, the gateway adrs is gone.
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<tomveens> it is in edgy beta, I was wondering Why I couldn't find the bug because it is essential in entering the internet
<tomveens> I'll try to make something out of it
<tomveens> but find it a little strange
<Adri2000> tomveens: you need a launchpad account, then https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug, the package is network-admin
<tomveens> I have an account but thanx about pointing to the package name
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64192 in ubiquity (main) "Intaller crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64193 in gnome-system-tools (main) "edgy beta does not set static default route" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64194 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu package search plugin searches for packages in dapper instead of edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64195 in udev (main) "udevd is trying to connect to LDAP but there is none short after udev was started" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64196 in evolution (main) "Crash when double-clicking on WebEx .ics file (open in Calendar)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64197 in mythtv (multiverse) "Remove mythtv-debug " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64198 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "LiveCD can't start X on Apple Xserve" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64198
<kristog> slytherin: it works for you?
<slytherin> kristog: works what?
<kristog> hcitool
<tuxmaniac> Fracture> ??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64200 in language-support-en (main) "language-support-en depends on thunderbird-locale-en-gb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64200
<Fracture> tuxmaniac> ??
<tuxmaniac> Fracture> Sorry thought it to be some other channel
<slytherin> kristog: There doesn't seem to be any solution for hcitool as of now. But the discussion was like, 'this may be related to absense of password-agent' (the bug that you fixed)
<tuxmaniac> :)
<Fracture> tuxmaniac> ok
<kristog> slytherin: no, it doesn't work with password-agent
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> not on our home channel :( Forgot it?
<slytherin> kristog: wait. Let me find the other bug. It actually has temporary workaround.
<kristog> slytherin: ok
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: Will be there after some time
<tuxmaniac> :|
<slytherin> kristog: bug 59222
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59222 in bluez-utils "Computer isn't discoverable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59222
<slytherin> kristog: The workaround mentioned works for me also.
* slytherin goes away to help someone install Windows XP :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64199 in nautilus (main) "Cannot create empty file on desktop" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64199
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> muahahha
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64201 in compiz (universe) "Can't install compiz/xgl on edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64202 in gajim (universe) "[Dapper]  Ctrl+backspace scrolls chat window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64203 in am-utils (universe) "can't restart with mounts in use" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64204 in debian-installer (main) "lvm install into an existing volume doesn't work on Edgy Beta amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64204
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64205 in thinkpad (universe) "Thinkpad-modules need to be compiled, instructions technical, needs Ubuntu-ising" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64206 in tsclient (main) ""About"-window cannot be closed with "close" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64207 in Ubuntu "Edgy eft installation crashes while updating from dapper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64208 in blender (universe) "no error message when dying without 3d support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64209 in apport (main) "Apport Open a not primary browser" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64209
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: there?
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> yep very much
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: does bug 64206 sound familier?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64206 in tsclient ""About"-window cannot be closed with "close" button" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64206
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> =))
* tuxmaniac checks whether it is for gnusim8085
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> But we are able to close gnusim8085's right?
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: no. it was 'worksforme'
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: looks like some problem with gtk
<tuxmaniac> hmm
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: Can you check this with edgy? I don't have dev environment setup for gnusim yet
<tuxmaniac> oh you mean the gnusim8085 package on edgy?
<tuxmaniac> Oh Ok. I have not got dev too
* tuxmaniac has not built the source after the upgrade
<tuxmaniac> :)
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> ^
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64210 in evolution (main) "Crashes on Send / Recieve" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64211 in cohoba (universe) "Windowless borders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64212 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "gtkpod bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64213 in gnome-python-extras (main) "split gtkhtml2 binding to separate binary package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64215 in adept (main) "install a/o "show details" hangs when user input is required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64215
<slytherin> dholbach: Is there any separate bluetooth team? I would like to join it (as tester) as I use bluetooth a lot.
<dholbach> slytherin: nice
<dholbach> slytherin: go ahead :-)
<dholbach> slytherin: I just founded it ;-)
<dholbach> and was going to announce it
<slytherin> dholbach: I was subscribed to pages Bluetooth* on wiki and just received a mail about page you created. :-D
<dholbach> hehe, nice
<slytherin> dholbach: Just applied for membership.
<dholbach> slytherin: just approved you.
<slytherin> dholbach: Self promotion, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemoteControl is 80% my work.
<cbx33> I wonder if there are any patterns in bug reports....like in an eco system |)
<dholbach> slytherin: add a http://wiki.ubuntu,com/Bluetooth/Docs page and link it there
<dholbach> slytherin: and add the CategoryBluetooth footer to it
* _ion should buy a Bluetooth adapter some day.
<slytherin> dholbach: It is not actually doc. You will understand it when you go through it. But I will still add footer.
<_ion> (That's what i've been thinking for three years or so. )
* tuxmaniac joins the BT team
<dholbach> slytherin: but it's better to link it
<tuxmaniac> dholbach> I work on BT at office :D
<slytherin> dholbach: Sure.
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> wiki addr?!!!!
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> we have such a good team
<dholbach> I know it!
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: to what?
<tuxmaniac> dholbach> err.. :D
<dholbach> I already subscribed the team to a bunch of packages
<dholbach> so we know what's going on
<tuxmaniac> dholbach> good team with tuxmaniac in??? No way@!!!!
<dholbach> pffft ;-)
* cbx33 has a bluietooth adapter and was very pelased when it worked first time |)
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> Is the team on Launchpad?
<tuxmaniac> :D
<tuxmaniac> slytherin> got it
<slytherin> tuxmaniac: Yes. https://launchpad.net/people/bluetooth
* tuxmaniac joins the prestigious Bluetooth team in Ubuntu :D
<dholbach> welcome to the team
<dholbach> let's get the bugs squashed for edgy release
<dholbach> we'll make it all tidy and nice for edgy+1
<dholbach> but for now we should focus on getting the biggest issues out of the way
<slytherin> dholbach: problem with docs. Most of pages are already moved to h.u.c. So even with footer added they don't appear on results of CategoryBluetooth on w.u.c
<dholbach> urg
<dholbach> well - we can still link to them
<Burgwork> dholbach, end user does need to be on help
<dholbach> but good work on that already
<slytherin> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth/Docs
<dholbach> Burgwork: there's always a small divide between that
<dholbach> Burgwork: I didn't propose to move stuff
<dholbach> slytherin: good work - thanks
<Burgwork> those are all end user docs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64216 in blam (universe) "Adding a feed too fast after startup crashes blam/mono" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60340 in ubuntu-website "preseed example out of date" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64217 in vino (main) "vino crash after login to gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64217
<slytherin> dholbach: Burgwork: Can someone of you please create CategoryBluetooth on h.u.c?
<dholbach> slytherin: sorry - I have no access to that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64218 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrades do not play nice with apt-listchanges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64219 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed while installing Xubuntu PPC to an external drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64220 in command-not-found (universe) "Confusing message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64220
<Burgwork> slytherin, it is a wiki. You can edit it yourseld
<slytherin> Burgwork: No. Someone will have to add this category to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryCategory and I don't have permission
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64222 in rhythmbox (main) "Random crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64224 in firefox (main) "[Edgy]  Bad vertical scroll-bar's look in Firefox 2.0b2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64225 in f-spot (main) "F-spot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64225
<Burgwork> slytherin, if you login and create CategoryBluetooth, CategoryCategory will automatically update
<Burgwork> slytherin, the help wiki is identical to the main wiki
<slytherin> Burgwork: Sorry, but I don't know how to create category. :-(
<Burgwork> slytherin, simply create a page with the name of CategoryBluetooth
<Burgwork> then add CategoryCategory as the text on the page
<slytherin> Burgwork: Done.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64226 in Ubuntu "Edgy Beta 1: Mobility X700 on Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo M1437G" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64226
<pradeep> g'night :)
<slytherin> dholbach: Hi
<dholbach> hey slytherin
<slytherin> dholbach: Can we do anything on bug 60215 It was reported quite well before universe freeze
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60215 in bluez-btsco "update to 0.42" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60215
<dholbach> slytherin: somebody should care to write a UVF exception report: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Processes/UVF
<slytherin> dholbach: Let me take a look.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64227 in glom (universe) "UVF: glom 1.1.3 -> 1.1.4" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64227
<slytherin> dholbach: Too bad I don't know how to build packages yet. :-( So I won't be able to prepare complete UVF exception report.
<dholbach> slytherin: compiling the general pointers for it is a good start
<dholbach> slytherin: maybe somebody in #ubuntu-motu can assist?
<slytherin> dholbach: I think I will try it tomorrow. Getting sleepy. :-)
<dholbach> me too
<dholbach> I call it a day now
<dholbach> have a nice evening! see you tomorrow!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64228 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Base on Edgy Database Wizard wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64228
<dholbach> sfllaw: good work on the triaging pages
<sfllaw> dholbach: Thanks.  It takes a long time to write those.
<sfllaw> :(
<dholbach> I can imagine
<dholbach> we should add an overview over active ubuntu teams somewhere
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<zul> sfllaw: hire a co-op student so you can dictate it
<sfllaw> zul: It's not the typing that's slow.
<sfllaw> It's organizing the jumble of thoughts in my head.
<zul> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64229 in control-center (main) "Edgy multimedia keys regression" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64230 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64231 in update-manager (main) "update-manager doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64232 in nautilus (main) "crash refreshing the root directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64234 in monodoc (main) "monodoc-browser should not recommend lynx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64235 in Ubuntu "alt-tab behaviour in Ubuntu Dapper " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64235
<gnomefreak> can someone try to confirm bug 61960 on edgy. this is a fairly old bug that i filed and still nothing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61960 in peacock "[Edgy]  peacock crashes when opening new project" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64237 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bcm43xx driver seems to crash when using network manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64238 in foomatic-filters-ppds (main) "HP 4240 and 4250 ppd files appear to have syntax errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64239 in usplash (main) "colors look like if they are inverterted (ThinkPad T60)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64240 in totem (main) "totem-xine uninstalles totem and ubuntu-desktop because it is a lower version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64241 in mplayer (multiverse) "can't create mcop directory / unable to play sound as another user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64242 in maxima (universe) "ship working maxima for ppc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64243 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Power button presses are not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64244 in kdebase (main) "Reading a bad PPD file causes KDE not to read _any_ PPD file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64246 in usplash (main) "usplash not showing on edgy ppc on powerbook g4 17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64245 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Kubuntu Desktop Guide - Video/Kino Using Ubuntu Menu Structure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64245
<LaschW> anyone saw Xorg/gdm falling back to vga resolution after a gdm restart / start of a second X session? I have this since the X upgrade to 7.1..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64247 in usplash (main) "No Sound on Edgy PPC on Powerbook G4 17 (alsa? snd-aoa?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64248 in usplash (main) "No Network on Edgy Desktop CD PPC on PowerBook G4 17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64249 in usplash (main) "Usplash doesn't work in a fresh install from "Edgy Beta Alternate cd ppc"." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64250 in Ubuntu "edgy boot halt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64252 in mono (main) "Reflector doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64254 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed on compaq presario v3000t" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64253 in Ubuntu "dpkg: error processing python-gobject (--configure)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64253
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-06
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64255 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed on dell latitute c640" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64256 in totem (main) "5.1 sound on stereo soundcard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64257 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash when opening a .rtf file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64258 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "HR matroska playback very slow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64259 in firefox (main) "RSS feed problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64260 in xen-3.0 (universe) "xen 3.0.3-RC1 doesn't boot in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64261 in araneida (universe) "missing package dependency on cl-split-sequence" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64262 in qt4-x11-kdecopy (universe) "libQtAssistantClient.so.1 missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64263 in gpixpod (universe) "incorrect python2.4-* dependencies" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64264 in alacarte (main) "Editing the menu doesn't update correctly after changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64265 in adept (main) "Adept-installer (Add/Remove Programs) doesn't show all the program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64265
<gnomefreak> who is debian qa group?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64266 in hal (main) "hald stat of nfs mounts hang up hal/prevents sleep" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64267 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "doesn't work properly without 'noapic'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64267
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64269 in human-icon-theme (main) "Gnome netstatus wifi bar too much padding (icons are square)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64271 in Ubuntu "dd segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64272 in linux-igd (universe) "installation fails, removal fails as well" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64273 in nicotine (universe) "Nicotine package should use new Nicotine+ name and icon in menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64274 in bash (main) "autocompletion for kaffeine does not include subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64275 in gst0.10-python (main) "post-install can't find pyversions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64276 in xorg (main) "Beryl crashes X on starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64277 in update-manager (main) "Fatal error upgrading Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64278 in xemacs21-packages (universe) "cc-mode broken in edgy xemacs-nomule" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64278
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64280 in Ubuntu "Boot delayed following message "Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x2"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64280
<tepsipakki> whoa, 11 down, 2168 to go (bugs without sourcepackage)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64281 in hotkey-setup (main) "[laptop regression]  Fn Keys in Sony Vaio SZ110 do not work in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64282 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  firefox crashes " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64283 in firefox (main) "crashed when I opened a particular page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64284 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer has probelms playing back some Windows Media streams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64285 in mythtv (multiverse) "Update to newer debian multimedia revision" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64286 in wacom-tools (main) "GNOME doesn't recognize right click with tablet pen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64286
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64287 in nautilus (main) "spatial nautilus should remember selected items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64288 in gcc-defaults (main) "Gcc with optimization flags creates incorrect machine code." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64289 in nautilus (main) "right end + right key = next row" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64290 in acpi (main) "Special keys on Asus A8F problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64290
<dholbach> good morning
<gnomefreak> dholbach: good morning
<gnomefreak> dholbach: i know its a bit early (atleast its before 4am here but who can i gub about python-gtk-1.2 in edgy?
<dholbach> whats wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt install
<gnomefreak> hobbsee = creator and debian qa = maintainer
<dholbach> is there a bug open about it?
<gnomefreak> let me get the bug
<dholbach> that just means that hobbsee uploaded it
<dholbach> assign it to motu
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/python-gnome/+bug/60361
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60361 in python-gnome "fails to install" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> that might be a python-{support,central} bug being already fixed
<dholbach> maybe a rebuild helps
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64268 in maxdb-7.5.00 (universe) "please sync maxdb-7.5.00 7.5.00.34-5 from sid" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64268
<gnomefreak> ok i assing it to universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> that should be 'motu'
<gnomefreak> ok there were  a few under motu
<dholbach> yeah, you could say that :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64291 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64292 in Ubuntu "Files appearing in home folder corexxxxx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64293 in mpd (universe) "Init: Unable to create /var/run/mpd/mpd.pid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64294 in language-selector (main) "Synthetic emboldening settings in zh_{CN,HK,SG,TW}" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64294
<dholbach> hey seb128
<seb128> hi dholbach
<seb128> as quick as usual ;)
<dholbach> ;-)
<dholbach> slytherin is doing good work in the bluetooth team
<dholbach> worked on some bugs, proposed doing a bluetooth test plan - to test after each new kernel or somtehing else that changed in the stack
<dholbach> that's really cool
<seb128> rock on!
<seb128> excellent
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64297 in ubiquity (main) "I tried to install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on VM Ware Player" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64295 in openoffice.org (main) "Can't paste a table inside another table in OOo Writer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64298 in usplash (main) "[edgy]  No feedback on forced root file system check" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64299 in shadow (main) "login does not accept @ (at)  and # (hash) characters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64300 in hal (main) "Does not correctly identify Sandisk Sansa e270" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64301 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Unable to unlock screen when using ldap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64301
<ajmitch> hm, ldap
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64303 in gnome-speech (main) "another bug or always the same" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64302 in bash (main) "bashdb ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64302
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64304 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "ButtonReleased events for left mouse-button not being sent properly to X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64305 in gnome-panel (main) "Clock display drifts to the left" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64306 in evolution (main) "Evolution hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64308 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ACPI works only if the video module is disabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64307 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Problems with latest upgrades and ldap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64309 in upgrade-system (universe) "when tried to do dist upgrade to edgy it failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64310 in beep-media-player (universe) "Crashes as soon as bmp-scrobbler plugin is selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64311 in usplash (main) "No details in usplash - edgy 6.10 beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64311
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64312 in usplash (main) "usplash should be able to show bootup messages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64313 in Ubuntu "APM suddenly suspends in Dapper, Edgy Beta [06.10.06] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64314 in banshee (universe) "Build-depends on "c-sharp-compiler" is wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64315 in evolution (main) "Shared calender items disapear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64316 in evolution (main) "Appointment colors does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64317 in evolution (main) "Copying mail from imap / exchange to local mailbox looses data." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64318 in zsh (main) "zsh dumps core on tab expansion while accessing libnss-ldap" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64319 in evolution (main) "Evolution 'hangs' when checking huge exchange mail." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64319
<pschulz01> bugs, bugs, bugs
<pschulz01> (that would be bug triage)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64320 in Ubuntu "Clean Dapper Install inserts bad proxy line into apt.conf, breaks all forms of apt, dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64320
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64321 in acpi-support (main) "Sony tx brightness keys doesn't work anymore in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64322 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Changing text size with the mouse wheel is not intuitive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64323 in f-spot (main) "crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64324 in usplash (main) "usplash screen corrupted on old iBook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64324
<ajmitch> not more f-spot bugs..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64326 in beagle (main) "beagled-helper loads CPU" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64325 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror is slow when opening a directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64325
* ajmitch should just sit down tomorrow & spend all day on bugs
<pschulz01> ajmitch: How are you going with it all?
<ajmitch> flat out
<pschulz01> :-)
<pschulz01> :-(
<pschulz01> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64327 in upstart (main) "No console stdout when booting the LiveCD with "single"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64329 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash on deleting an account when it begin a connection  (edgy eft)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64330 in Ubuntu "Keyboard Layout Changes in Console " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64331 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "crashing xorg.  unstable behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64332 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Creative Live Notebook Pro 0x041e:0x4051 not supported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64333 in acpi (main) "Mouse cursor disappears after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64334 in rt2500 (universe) "RaLink rt2500 wireless card not seeing networks in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64336 in Ubuntu "Edgy: Can't enter russian (cyrillic) letters in Java apps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64337 in evolution (main) "AddressBook doesn't save view-changes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64339 in gnome-terminal (main) "Context menu has two uses for "c" key" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64340 in lopster (universe) "debian etch has got version 1.2.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64342 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Stops booting with "Error 18: selected cylinder exeeds maximum support by BIOS"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64341 in at-spi (main) "bug in speech" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64343 in ggz-gtk-games (universe) "will not remove after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64344 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System clock loses time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64347 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome Power Manager is failing to update both level of charge and un/plugged status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64345 in debmirror (universe) "defaults are very debiany" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64346 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64348 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes while searching for distribution to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64349 in apt (main) "apt-get/aptitude crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64350 in onboard (universe) "Segfault on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64351 in firefox (main) "Crash while inactive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64352 in zope2.8 (universe) "removal request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64353 in python2.3 (universe) "python2.3 removal requests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64354 in ubiquity (main) "can't install edgy beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64354
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64355 in alsa-utils (main) "Low volume on ICH3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64356 in alsa-utils (main) "Low volume on ICH3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64357 in firefox (main) "firefox crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64358 in gaupol (universe) "Broken cell renderer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64359 in firefox (main) "firefox crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64359
<pradeep> ^ firefox always keeps crashing :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64361 in tcsh (main) "Word erase" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64363 in uswsusp (universe) "Package new debian release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64364 in csh (universe) "History" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64365 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed for the 4th time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64366 in Ubuntu "sync requests to get rid of python2.3 build dependencies (new upstream versions)" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64367 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Fonts are too dark in usplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64368 in Ubuntu "sync requests to get rid of python2.3 build dependencies (no new upstream versions)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64369 in firefox (main) "drawing glitches in ff2b2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64371 in mono (main) "mono crashes while compiling f-spot from cvs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64372 in loudmouth (universe) "Crashes when connecting to server that requires STARTTLS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64375 in xfmedia (main) "xfmedia freezes when attempting CD playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64375
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64376 in Ubuntu "Login screen presented repeatedly (Ubuntu Edgy as of Oct 6th)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64377 in gnome-applets (main) "Wireless interface will occasionally register as a wired LAN interface." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64378 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Cannot install Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64379 in base-installer (main) "Graphical installer not working with Matrox Parhelia cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64380 in fetchmail (main) "error running fetchmailconf for second time " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64381 in acpi-support (main) "interfaces not renamed (iftab) after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64382 in libnotify (main) ""attach-icon" property doesn't exists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64383 in file-roller (main) "File Roller doesn't read UDF" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64384 in onboard (universe) "onboard.desktop points to icon that does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64385 in ktorrent (main) "error in the french translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64389 in amarok (main) "Amarok french translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64387 in powersave (universe) "[Edgy]  powersaved and kpowersave ->issues under KDE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64388 in gdm (main) "Edgy GDM caps lock bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64390 in gdm (main) "Upgrade to Edgy results in gdm error w/ no theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64391 in katapult (main) "katapult and amarok" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64392 in geany (universe) "Crash saving file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64394 in kdebase (main) "sound preview in kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64395 in update-manager (main) "Update manager aborts on eclipse-platform-gcj when updating from Dapper to Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64396 in libnss-ldap (universe) "core dump for shells using ldap for passwd information" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64397 in ubiquity (main) "kubuntu instasller hangs when no internet connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64398 in cohoba (universe) "Sends wrong type to telepathy-gabble" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64399 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when I'm streaming wma-video from www.yle.fi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64400 in usplash (main) "Usplash doesn't show at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64401 in evolution (main) "Evolution developers take years to fix serious bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64402 in sbackup (universe) "Bugfix-only release 0.10.2 is available - please sync" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64403 in cricket (main) "Current values not available: Architecture x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi not supported yet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64404 in xmoto (universe) "Please sync xmoto 0.2.2-1 (universe) from Debian Sid" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64404
<carthik> awesome, both my dist-upgrades to edgy went rotten....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64405 in Ubuntu "low transmit power on Broadcom BCM4318 wifi adapter - very low range" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64405
<dholbach> carthik: what happened?
<carthik> dholbach, the x-server isn't working, since I guess xserver-xorg-driver-* is now xserver-xorg-video-* (which i found out just now from #ubuntu+1) and usplash doesn't work, various issue with the new *-generic kernel etc....
<dholbach> carthik: be sure to tell mvo to have that in the distupgrader (if he doesn't have that already)
<dholbach> carthik: that stuff should get pulled in by ubnutu-desktop or something, though
<carthik> dholbach,so I thought  - or at least there should be a few transitional packages. I will file bugs if neccessary :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64406 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager: dcop problem message when starting in a terminal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64407 in totem (main) "Browsing, then quickly leaving myspace crashed the totem plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64408 in base-installer (main) "Status text on "Check CD for defects" installer page is poorly readable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64408
<mvo> carthik: how did you upgrade? what method?
<carthik> mvo apt, dist-upgrade
<carthik> This was a few days back - I had let it run on two lab computers. Today I am dist-upgrading again, and the updates (not the xorg*) are downloading right now.
<mvo> carthik: if it is a machine with X I would recommend using "update-manager  -c -d"
<carthik> mvo, I guess I have to clean up now, though. I used apt-get on both. I'll remember what you said - Should I file a bug for the apt-get dist-upgrade not working, or is that something you already know?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64409 in gnome-system-tools (main) "disks-admin no longer in Edgy?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64410 in kdepim (main) "Duplicate feeds created when dragging/dropping existing feeds." [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64410
<orion2012> Is it "kosher" for non ubuntu members to attach (well formed) debdiffs to bugs instead of just patches?
<matid> orion2012: Of course, that helps a lot
<orion2012> matid: Should we leave the changelogs along?
<orion2012> alone*
<matid> orion2012: No, you should add a changelog entry and describe what you've changed there
<orion2012> matid: ok, thank you
<matid> orion2012: It'll be reused if it's well-written
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64411 in gdm (main) "[Edgy]  Suggestions about gdm login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64413 in xen-3.0 (universe) "xen-utils-3.0 missing python packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64412 in Ubuntu "pt_PT instead of pt_BR" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64415 in gaim (main) "Gaim 2.0.0beta3.1 fonts are really tiny, and can't be changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64416 in adept (main) "can not click on "ok" to agree on policies (for example Java)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64417 in evolution (main) "[Edgy]  Evolution no longer asks me for opening the keyring" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64418 in debian-installer (main) "Canadian keyboard defaulted for en_CA locale" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64418
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64419 in cups-pdf (universe) "Wrong file permissions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64420 in nautilus (main) "Freeze when accessing root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64421 in Ubuntu "pt_PT instead of pt_BR - Help of commands" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64422 in adept (main) "adept doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64423 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "FTBFS in NFS module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64424 in gparted (main) "selector does not allow me to choose the other disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64425 in samba (main) "winbindd_privileged permission issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64426 in Ubuntu "Floppy devices in KDE not mounting or showing up correctly (USB?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64426
<dholbach> good night
<matid> dholbach: Good night, have a great weekend
<dholbach> you too!
<matid> Thanks, I'll try :)
* mvo hugs dholbach
* dholbach hugs mvo back
<gnomefreak> we have no intention of backporting OO.o 2.0.4 to dapper correct?
<tepsipakki> gnomefreak: it isn't even out yet
<gnomefreak> when it is released i mean
<tepsipakki> there have been 2.0.3 uploads on dapper-proposed, so maybe 2.0.4 sometime
<gnomefreak> it fixes an issue that 2.0.2 and 2.0.3 have but i think uploading a patch for the bug report would be better than closing it because its ok on edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64428 in Ubuntu "Mouse cursor gone after hibernate/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64428
<gnomefreak> due to the LTS
<tepsipakki> if you know the patch, then attach it to the bug and request a fix for dapper
<gnomefreak> i dont know of one for it if i did i would but someone closed it because a dapper bug was fixed in edgy and my thought is dapper is lTS so closing a bug like that isnt gonna help people
<gnomefreak> sorry if im not making sense its been a long day
<tepsipakki> well by requesting a fix for it in dapper leaves it open. which bug?
<gnomefreak> oh i dont remember ill look for it give me a few i have to tend to the dog real fast
<tepsipakki> I've had 5-6h nights this week, so a weekend is most welcome ;)
<tepsipakki> ajmitch: woo, libpam-krb5 2.4! :) http://www.eyrie.org/~eagle/software/pam-krb5/news.html
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/60981
<Ubugtu> OpenOffice.org bug 60981 in l10n "[DE] : Wrong description in Germanophon help for "Zuschneiden"" [Defect,Closed: fixed] 
<gnomefreak> ok brb tending to dog now
<gnomefreak> thats not right
<gnomefreak> bug 60981
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60981 in openoffice.org "Openoffice on x86 crashes when "Finish" clicked in Wizard" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60981
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm that was weird anyway its this one ^^
<gnomefreak> brb
<tepsipakki> hah :)
<ajmitch> tepsipakki: yay
<tepsipakki> ajmitch: it's not in debian yet, though
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> and it says unreleased
<tepsipakki> hmm, here it says pam-krb5 2.4 (2006-10-05) :)
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> caching..
<tepsipakki> I just refreshed the window
<gnomefreak> k
<tepsipakki> gnomefreak: are you sure that bug is also in dapper and not 2.0.4rc-material?
<gnomefreak> tepsipakki: it was filied against OO.o 2.0.2 dapper was only version that had that version of OO.o
<gnomefreak> 2.0.4rc we cant get to reproduce it
<tepsipakki> "This is on Edgy, with openoffice.org 2.0.3-4ubuntu2"
<gnomefreak> ack
<tepsipakki> I don't have a dapper at hand, so can't test
<gnomefreak> damn OO.o bugs sorry ill remoark it
<gnomefreak> i have too many damn OO.o bugs
<tepsipakki> hehe
<tepsipakki> you've been too busy at triaging ;)
<gnomefreak> very
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64429 in xfce4-fsguard-plugin (main) "xfce4-fsguard-plugin crashes when added to panel and then left-clicked" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64430 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Panic during suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64430
<gnomefreak> will apport log freezes or just crashes?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64431 in mesa (main) "audio output of SigmaTel* STAC9271 is too silent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64432 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64433 in Ubuntu "Use correct SATA driver for (some) MacPros" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64434 in gaim (main) "Gaim while connecting on disconnecting Dial-up Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64435 in human-icon-theme (main) "SVG emblems too large, requires a "Vacuum Defs" from Inkscape" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64437 in mediawiki (universe) "depency: requires php4, won't go with php5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64438 in amarok (main) "Mistake in amarok string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64439 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "hibernate is unreliable on on Lenovo 3000 N100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64440 in ekiga (main) "Mistakes in ekiga strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64440
<matid> Good night, BugSquad! :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-07
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64442 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  please update to RC1 ... numerous bugs fixed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64443 in evms (main) "Mistake in evms string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64444 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "vdr triggers kernel bug on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64444
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: I'm reporting lots of these "occured" bugs.  They're all in current edgy.
<gnomefreak> thats you
<gnomefreak> ;p;
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> is that your amarok bug?
<pepsiman> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64445 in gaim (main) "Mistakes in gaim strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64446 in gnome-games (main) "Mistake in gnome-games string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64446
<pepsiman> ooh look
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: please give as much info to reproduce it as possible ;)
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: apt-get source $packagename && find . -type f | xargs grep occured
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: btw they should all be same bug i dont think its package that is causing it
<pepsiman> you want one bug for all packages?
<pepsiman> or you want me to report upstream instead?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64447 in ubiquity (main) "TypeError: execv() arg 2 must contain only strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64447
<crimsun> (sheesh, kamion already fixed that !)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64448 in kdepim (main) "news part doesn't work in Kontact in edgy" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64448
<pepsiman> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64449 in keep (main) "[edgy]  Mistakes in keep strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64450 in libbonobo (main) "[edgy]  Mistake in libbonobo string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64451 in libgda2 (main) "[edgy]  Mistakes in libgda2 strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64451
<pschulz01> anyone here?
<seb128> pschulz01: better to ask your question ;)
<pschulz01> seb128: Q: I will look look at this last one, unless anyone else want to - 64451 :-)
<gnomefreak> seb128: can we combine all the occuring bugs?
<seb128> gnomefreak: what?
<seb128> pschulz01: feel free to look at it, thank you for the bug work ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64453 in nail (universe) "nail should depend on a version of libssl that isn't in oldlibs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64453
<pschulz01> seb128: not a problem.. does occurred really have to 'rr's in the american?
<gnomefreak> seb128: bug 64445 and a bunch more are the same error can we combine them he placed the bug on the packages he gets that error
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64445 in gaim "Mistakes in gaim strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64445
<gnomefreak> yes its rr
<seb128> pschulz01: I just looked to a dict for bug #64450, "occurred" is correct
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64450 in libbonobo "[edgy]  Mistake in libbonobo string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64450
<seb128> gnomefreak: better to keep different bugs about it I think
<gnomefreak> im thinking its not each package i think its one package that causes that
<seb128> no, it's not
<pschulz01> seb128: 'occured' occurs 6 times.
<gnomefreak> oh
<pschulz01> I'll look at all of them..
<seb128> $ grep "occured" /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/* -r | wc -l
<seb128> 15
<seb128> pschulz01: they should just be forwarded upstream one by one if you want to do them, you can mark them all as confirmed and low importance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64454 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Crashes at boot on a Dell PowerEdge 2950" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64454
<pschulz01> seb128: Happy to produce patches :-)
<pschulz01> I need the practice.
<seb128> pschulz01: rock on!
<pschulz01> seb128: .. my fonts are messed up in emacs  :-)
<pschulz01> :-(
<seb128> dunno about that
<seb128> I don't like fonts issues, they are not cool :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64458 in kino (main) "0.9.0 kino in edgy is outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64459 in usplash (main) "Usplash in edgy doesn't fill entire screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64459
<orionrobots> Hmm - I think it is time I come here and join this little party since bugs I am testing are being discussed here...
<orionrobots> Could save the confusion that was present with Bug #60981.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60981 in openoffice.org "Openoffice on x86 crashes when "Finish" clicked in Wizard" [Undecided,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60981
<orionrobots> I am identified as danny staple (my real name) in launchpad.
<pschulz01> orionrobots: Interesting discussion :-)
<orionrobots> Is that a trick question :)
<orionrobots> ?
<pschulz01> orionrobots: yup.
<orionrobots> Heh.. Well I am just trying to get a handle on the OpenOffice.org issue I am having on Dapper.
<pschulz01> orionrobots: I just observing :-) working though some other bugs at the the moment.
<orionrobots> I see.
<orionrobots> While I am no stranger to freenode, or bug stamping, I will admit to not having been on ubuntu-bugs before.
<orionrobots> So I do not know the familiar crowd etc..
<pschulz01> orionrobots: welcome!
<orionrobots> Thank you very much Paul...
<orionrobots> Which packages are you generally observing then pschulz?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64460 in banshee (universe) "Banshee volume setting override after "resource not found" error in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64460
<pschulz01> Anything I can easily handle... easy patches mostly (spelling mistakes)
<pschulz01> .. and marking duplicates if I can find them.
<orionrobots> I see - low hanging fruit eh? :)
<orionrobots> I am really just testing things, and filing bugs on problems as i find them. Most of those I have come across while trying to acheive other things, like building my scanning tool..
<pschulz01> orionrobots: scanning what?
<orionrobots> Scanning multi-page documents from a sane device, and stitching them together in a single pdf document.
<bddebian> Boo
<nixternal> bah
<bddebian> :)
<pschulz01> Hi there!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64461 in vino (main) "crashed after changing password and hitting enter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64461
<orionrobots> I am afraid chaps that despite my breif stay, I must depart.. It is late here in the Uk...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64462 in edubuntu-meta (main) "does NOT start X with pci-e Radeon X850XT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64463 in ubuntu-meta (main) "does NOT start X with pci-e Radeon X850XT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64464 in samba (main) "samba mount dies unexpectedly, cannot unmount, apps hang" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64465 in nedit (universe) "Nedit (with server), all windows hang when one window hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64466 in firefox (main) "Segfaults when refreshing javascript page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64467 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror doesn't display chinese page correctly with en_US" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64468 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[Edgy] External USB Drive no longer accessible in vmware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64469 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Display dimming broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64470 in tcldom (universe) "missing tclxml dependancy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64471 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Human theme preview is outdated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64472 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Icons dissapear when mouse is clicked and held down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64473 in update-manager (main) "[edgy]  Spelling mistake 'occured' in error box." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64474 in Ubuntu "system pauses" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64474
<pschulz01> 64473 is mine.. a patch is attached.
<pschulz01> (was mine?)
<dsas> pschulz01: It's usually mvo or glatzor who look after update-manager. They're probably in bed at this time. Or out partying.
<pschulz01> dsas: I have a whole lot of very similar bugs to create..
<pschulz01> dsas: on other packages.
<dsas> pschulz01: Go ahead and file them :)
<pschulz01> dsas: ..well.. 15 of them anyway,
<dsas> pschulz01: nice :).
<dsas> pschulz01: Is the diff you gave a debdiff or a diff of a release?
<pschulz01> dsas: diff of my changes to the source.. 'apt-get source <package>'
<dsas> pschulz01: Ah ok, I think that's usually called a "debdiff" as it's a diff against the deb rather than a diff against the upstream source. Making debdiffs make it easier I think (don't package myself)
<pschulz01> dsas: I need to know (at some stage) what to do when the upstream source package in included in the deb source.. I end up doing an 'dpkg-buildpackage' and then work with the result.
<pschulz01> dsas: Trying to be careful only to make changes to 'original source' files...
<dsas> pschulz01: I'm not entirely sure myself to be honest. I think the packaging guide might have some stuff on it, if that's not clear then talking to either the people in here (when it's busier) or talking to #ubuntu-motu will probably get you someone more knowledgeable.
<pschulz01> dsas: At the moment I have a change to make to some documentation, but there are doc/*.lyx, doc/*.sgml and doc/*.txt files...
<pschulz01> dsas: And they all look the same :-)
* pschulz01 wanders over to #ubuntu-motu
<dsas> pschulz01: yeah, I imagine some are generated from the others, perhaps the debian/rules file or similar will clue you in as to which is the original source one.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64475 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution doesn't show subfolders on exchange after last upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64475
<pschulz01> dsas: here they come..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64476 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - logs attached" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64477 in xfce4-session (main) "[edgy]  Spelling mistake in error message." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64478 in ekiga (main) "Spelling mistake in error messages - 'occured'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64479 in xchat-gnome (main) "[edgy]  Spelling mistake in error message - 'occured'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64480 in gnome-games (main) "[edgy]  Spelling mistake in dialog - 'occured'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64481 in yelp (main) "[edgy]  Spelling mistake in error message - 'occured'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64481
<ajmitch> pschulz01: you could just open 1 bug with multiple tasks for your spelling bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64482 in synaptic (main) "[edgy]  Spelling mistake - 'occured'"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64482
<pschulz01> ajmitch: I have multiple patches against different packages.
<pschulz01> Should I add a patch to and existing fixed bug or create a new one?
<pschulz01> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/61163
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61163 in libgphoto2 "Mistakes in libgphoto2 strings" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<pschulz01> ajmitch: ?
<ajmitch> adding patches to bugs is good
<pschulz01> there is already a patch in this bug.. my patch contains more string changes..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64483 in xfce4-mount-plugin (main) "[edgy]  Spelling mistake in dialog - 'occured'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64483
<pschulz01> ajmitch: Well.. that's all of them, except for libgphoto2
<pschulz01> I'll add it to the existing bug..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64484 in gnome-applets (main) "Trash Applet instant-apply theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64484
* pschulz01 going to get some food. bbl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64485 in update-notifier (main) "[edgy]  Spelling mistake in dialog - 'occured'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64487 in usplash (main) "Usplash in edgy results in out of range error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64488 in konversation (main) "UVFe ( main ) for konversation 1.0 to 1.0.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64489 in xen-source-2.6.17 (universe) "No server image for AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64489
<ajmitch> lies, all lies
<pschulz01> ajmitch: (I'm back) How could/should I have done the 'occured' spelling mistake bugfixes?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64490 in dpkg (main) "Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64491 in Ubuntu "microphone does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64492 in acpi (main) "[17.330722]  ACPI: getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64493 in Ubuntu "apt-get suggests to autoremove packages that are currently being removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64494 in glib1.2 (main) "aclocal warns about glib.m4" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64495 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "ahci sata timeout causes bootup time up to 5 minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64495
<pepsiman> pschulz01: re: occured bugs, you could have checked for duplicates
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64496 in oaf (main) "aclocal warns about oaf.m4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64497 in libglade (main) "aclocal warns about libglade.m4" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64498 in gnome-libs (universe) "aclocal warns about libart.m4" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64499 in upstart (main) "kill 1 in postinst does not work inside a vserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64500 in gconf (universe) "aclocal warns about gconf-1.m4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64501 in openhackware (universe) "FTBFS" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64502 in xorg (main) "desktop-cd ubuntu 6.10 beta boots but 'blank screen' only" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64503 in xffm-samba (universe) "simply   lunch  samba servers from menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64504 in python2.4 (main) "Typos in python code for UserString.py" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64505 in Ubuntu "firefox rtl ltr utf8 unicode-bidi problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64506 in galeon (universe) "addressbar functionality" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64507 in Ubuntu "[Edgy beta]  - AMD64 hangs at boot on Asus A6T TurionX2 notebook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64508 in galeon (universe) "incorrect rendering of bold in galeon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64509 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  install cd cannot load cd-rom of Sony notebook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64509
<slytherin> Could someone from bluetooth team review this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth/TestPlan
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64510 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64511 in evolution-exchange (main) "Does not connect() asynchronously" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64512 in dvd+rw-tools (main) "problem using DVD-RW media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64514 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[Edgy beta]  Kernel freeze with sym53c8xx on AMD64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64515 in Ubuntu "There should be information that computer is being hibernated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64516 in control-center (main) "Keyboard Properties launch bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64516
<pschulz01> pepsiman: I though I had
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64517 in xmms (main) "Segmentation fault when playing starts via JACK" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64518 in gaim (main) "Taskbar flashes unessacaerily" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64518
<pschulz01> pepsiman: ping?
<pepsiman> hi
<pepsiman> pschulz01: ekiga and gnome-games were dups
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Hi..
<pepsiman> I see seb has been playing with these bugs
<pschulz01> pepsiman: 2 out of 15 wasn;t that bad.. 3 other were dups, which I found. (evms, libgda2, libgphoto2)
<pschulz01> pepsiman: 1 was already fixed, but still had old spelling in translations.
<pepsiman> I was checking mine against the source before reporting
<pschulz01> pepsiman: I had patches with all 15. :-)
<pepsiman> :)
<pepsiman> pschulz01: think we could create an ubuntu-grammar-squad?
<pschulz01> pepsiman: How about a gnome-grammer-squad!
<pepsiman> is that more or less work?
<pschulz01> Do I need a gnome bug tracking account to push bugs/patches upstream?
<pepsiman> they're easy to create
<pschulz01> I'm just paying out gnome.. there weren't any kde packages in the list.
<pepsiman> we'll just have to find another typo to search for
* pepsiman searches for "an URL"
<pepsiman> there you go, two typos in kde
<pschulz01> pepsiman: I'm keeping my eye on Ubuntu. :-)
<pepsiman> "an URL": ekiga, gettext-tools, klinkstatus, kofficefilters, subversion
<pschulz01> pepsiman: The first bug of 'occured' occurred 08 Oct 06 21:52. It was forwarded 07 Oct 06 11:19.
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Do you want to take it?
<pepsiman> take it?
<pepsiman> "a HTML": desktop_kdemultimedia, kate, katepart, korganizer, kpilot, kppplogview, xsane
<pschulz01> pepsiman: fix/report it?
<pepsiman> "existant": gas, gcc-3.4, pmount
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64519 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashing whilst copying files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64519
<pschulz01> pepsiman: .. if you create the bugs.. I'll do patches.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64520 in gltron (universe) "crash when I want to configure keys" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64520
<pschulz01> How are you searching?
<pepsiman> grep
<pschulz01> on po's?
<pepsiman> on .mo's
<pschulz01> .. just so I can confirm here.. what did you use?
<pepsiman> I have a script that does msgunfmt file.mo | msggrep --msgid -e "existant" -
<pepsiman> http://rafb.net/paste/results/fkMqgr73.html
<pschulz01> Ta
<pepsiman> and I have the daily langpacks installed
<pepsiman> pschulz01: I need to go paint a fence now, back later
<pschulz01> Oh.. ok.. I'll have some patches ready :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64521 in ubiquity (main) "modemlights in edgy livecd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64522 in libdbi-ruby (universe) "Typo causes warning spewage in SQLite3.rb" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64523 in libdbi-ruby (universe) "Edgy PPC: Remotely displayed GTK apps crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64524 in netgen (universe) "not satisfied dependency libc6 for installing netgen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64525 in cmus (universe) "man page has incorrect bindings for win-top and win-bottom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64526 in gimp (main) "Enter in the "New Image" dialog should open a new image" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64526
<matid> Can anyone confirm bug 64526?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64526 in gimp "Enter in the "New Image" dialog should open a new image" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64526
<pschulz01> matid: Yes.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64527 in coreutils (main) "dd segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64527
<matid> pschulz01: Thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64528 in Ubuntu "Use of High Ports with Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64528
<pepsiman> pschulz01: 64527 is a dupe
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Da**it!
<pschulz01> pepsiman: of what? what causes it?
<pepsiman> LANG != C
<pschulz01> Ahh. so will LANG=C dd ..etc.. work?
<pepsiman> bug 42264
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42264 in gettext "language pack po files drop cflag comment which causes segfaults in e. g. 'dd'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42264
<pepsiman> pschulz01: yes
<pschulz01> pepsiman: 'Thank you for reporting the bug, but ...'?
<pschulz01> pepsiman: What status do you give a duplicate?
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: leave it at what it is
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: just mark it as a dupe
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: I changed it to 'needs info'.. but that was before I knew it was a dupe. It should at least be confirmed.
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: then change it to that.  dont reject it though
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: :-) no I won't do that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64529 in pptp-linux (main) "Proxy Arp error and an unusable connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64529
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64531 in libapt-front (main) "apt-index-watcher uses way too much system ressources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64530 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Crash on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64533 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[edgy]  Mouse cursor freezes completely every few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64533
<Hobbsee> hey sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64535 in libming (universe) "UVF Exception: libming (0.3beta1) -> ming (0.3.0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64536 in update-manager (main) "[edgy]  software-properties crash during start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64537 in gnome-btdownload (main) "Gnome bittorrent client crashes after completing a download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64537
<shining> is ubuntu aware of this:
<shining> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=287520
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 287520 in libgtk1.2 "libgtk1.2: Fonts disappear when using LANG different from C" [Normal,Open] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64538 in revolution (universe) "Evolution's window can't handle 800x600 monitorsize in Edgy Eft Beta" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64539 in gnome-applets (main) "'Muted' doesn't display any special icon anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64539
<stiz> I cannot get my system to run stable on ubuntu no matter what.  I put it on my older system and fell in love with it.  I cannot get it to run on my main system, 6.06 or 6.10.  I ran Win XP 24/7 for 2.5yrs on it without a single crash, I have done memtest for 48hrs+ no errors, I have checked both my maxtor drives with there software and they are error free, my bios is up to date with settings at default, the installation media has b
<stiz> een c
<stiz>  hecked and is error free......... The system locks up very very often with the mouse not moving and the keyboard not working and I have to reset.  Where do I start to problem solve this?  Im on a nice clean install of 6.10 with updates right now, I am pulling my hair out every 15min or sooner having lockup
<stiz> system locks, mouse wont move, keyboard wont work, I have to reset the system
<stiz> motherboard: SOYO sy-p4i875p dragon black label, CPU: p4 northwood, Memory: 2-512mb stix crucial pc3200, Video: Saphire Radeon 9500 (non pro), Chaintech av710 sound card, microsoft laser mouse 6000 usb, plain keyboard, zippy PSU.....
<Hobbsee> stiz: try #ubuntu for support
<stiz> they said come here
<stiz> lol
<Hobbsee> oh, okay then
<stiz> ive tried numbers of nice clean installs of both 6.06 and 6.10 + updates, its totally repeatable, my hardware is not at fault far as functionality, now just to figure out what the 'bug' is
<kristog> someone of you is using slab?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64541 in Ubuntu "WiFi LED does not light up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64541
<kristog> _ion: control center and application-browser works?
<_ion> kristog: Yes.
<stiz> is there somewhere to start when problem solving these constant lockups, I've had 2 in the last 15min since I've been on here, any logs I can look at to figure out whats wrong?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64542 in command-not-found (universe) "Comma splice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64543 in xsp (universe) "should mkdir /var/run/mono-xsp in inst scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64544 in glibc (main) "nscd should create /var/run/nscd in init script" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64544
<RobMau> Hi
<RobMau> I'd like to do some research regarding a possible bug in libnss-ldap
<RobMau> I'd like to know where I can find someone knowledgeable on it in ubuntu, since the same setup in an older suse is working (while in Ubuntu it locks the logins O_o)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64546 in Ubuntu "(Dapper) MicroDrive (CF type II) not found" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64547 in Ubuntu "Desktop installer overflows on 800x600 screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64548 in Ubuntu "System logs fill with cdrom errors (1 GB per 20 minutes)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64549 in hplip (main) "Strange scan width with PSC 1200/1300" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64550 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Ugly problems on mounting an usbkey" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64550
<stiz> I am getting a tiny bit frustrated, it is hard to get help with a problem in chat or forums when all i can say is "the system locks up, keyboard doesn't respond, mouse doesn't move, and I'm 100% positive its not the stability of my hardware, and its constantly repeatable over and over again, reinstall after reinstall, nice clean system with updates...."  nobody knows where to start, guesses its probably something ive done wrong or
<stiz> its 2 hard of a task to problem solve, I am not mad just frustrated it wont work on this particular machine and I would like to find out why not just for me but for somebody out there with the same problem who is probably back on winxp right now, its nobodies fault
<_ion> Try booting without X. Does that affect the stability?
<RobMau> did you already try to boot with acpi=off ?
<RobMau> Mind you.. which type/model the PC is? I had a similar problem with a IBM/Lenovo, and it turned out I needed a boot parameter that disabled local IO APIC
<stiz> i tried acpi=off once and it didnt help, i will try again, im not that smart so bare with me, how do i boot without x?  _ion RobMau ?
<RobMau> stiz: what is your PC? Notebook? Desktop? Wich manufacturer?
<stiz> if somebody can scroll back i listed all the specs, ive locked up and restarded 3times since then so I cant scroll back to that
<RobMau> I've just entered here, I have no messages apart from the bot's
<RobMau> Ok, now I have a launchpad user account :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64551 in Ubuntu "Execution problem with Kubuntu Edgy 64-bit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64552 in edubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-6.06.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64553 in hardinfo (universe) "Crash on PCI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64554 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice fatal error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64555 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Java crashes Firefox when entering Java based chat room" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64556 in ubiquity (main) "Progress bars misreporting progress on filesystem creation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64557 in ubiquity (main) "[Asus S6J]  - Crash in the end of the install process, while detecting hardware" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64558 in Ubuntu "Problems with Network Card rtl 1839" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64558
<RobMau> I have to go, Bye! :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64559 in nautilus (main) "Incorrect filetype recognition" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64560 in system-tools-backends (main) "System Tools Backends uses 9 mb of writable memory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64562 in libapt-front (main) "80% cpu used apt-index-watch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64563 in update-manager (main) "Add "repository" info to updates" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64564 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash site crashes firefox with "*** glibc detected *** malloc(): memory corruption" error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64565 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  No GUI after kubuntu logo and progress bar, only mouse pointer visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64566 in hubackup (universe) "[Edgy] hubackup will not start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64567 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[r128]  Driver does not support internal CRT of iMac on PPC" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64568 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash while in another workspace" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64569 in language-selector (main) "/etc/default/locale overrides the setting from language-selector" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64570 in Ubuntu "Blank screen instead of kdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64571 in guichan (universe) "[Edgy]  Fix dependency on liballegro-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64572 in acpi-support (main) "commenting LOCK_SCREEN=true out or setting to false is ignored on resume in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64573 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashes on iPod connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64574 in grub (main) "JMicron controllers not recognised by Grub?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64575 in evolution (main) "Wrong character in memo category after palm sync" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64577 in firefox (main) "libmozjs.so not found on Dapper Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64578 in mplayer (multiverse) "[edgy]  cannot upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64579 in network-manager (main) "Semi-random hard crashes when using nm-applet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64580 in tellico (universe) "[edgy]  cannot upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64581 in libggi (universe) "[edgy]  cannot upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64582 in octplot (universe) "Failed deps" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64583 in gallery2 (universe) "Dependency on mysql-client and php4-mysql | php5-mysql" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64584 in gdm (main) "undefined symbols" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64585 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Ati X800 GTO doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64586 in blender (universe) "sudden crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64586
<pepsiman> what's a non-sudden crash?
<Bazzi> pepsiman: KDE? ;)
<pepsiman> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64587 in Ubuntu "log says "ata1 is slow to respond, please be patient"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64588 in ifupdown (main) ""dpkg -L ifupdown" doesn't represent what's actually installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64589 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Problem with Radeon9000 and ati/radeon driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64590 in elinks (main) "Mistakes in elinks strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64591 in Ubuntu "[kubuntu 6.10 beta] Failure to install on harddrive connected to PCI EIDE controller" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64592 in ubiquity (main) "Could not install GRUB (hd0)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64593 in human-icon-theme (main) "[Edgy]  There's no icon for the panel mixer when you mute the audio" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64593
<ash211> what type of bugs should be assigned to kubuntu-meta?
<ash211> is that the equivalent of 'ubuntu' ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64594 in hubackup (universe) "[Edgy]  hurestore crashes on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64595 in nagios-plugins (main) "Mistakes in nagios-plugins strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64595
<tarheelcoxn> HUGS ALL AROUND!
* tarheelcoxn hugs everybody
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64596 in hubackup (universe) "[Edgy]  Can't be translated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64596
* tarheelcoxn hugs bugs
* tarheelcoxn cooks waffles
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64597 in gftp (main) "Mistakes in gftp strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64598 in Ubuntu "Unable to connect to dsl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64598
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-10-08
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64599 in ubiquity (main) "Installer should check partitionsize" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64599
* gnomefreak just noticed apport doesnt log important info atleast on screensaver crashes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64600 in xscreensaver (main) "[edgy]   xrayswarm keep crashing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64601 in f-spot (main) "f-spot launches mono from $PATH" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64602 in gftp (main) "gftp has no ftps/ssl support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64602
<gnomefreak> ignore the synaptic bug that shows up if it shows up :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64603 in synaptic (main) "[edgy]  synaptic crashed a few days ago" [Undecided,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64604 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager can't install all upgrades, says "installArchives() failed"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64605 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No frequency scaling on Core2Duo " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64606 in acpi-support (main) "i810 driver gets messed up by vbetool during suspend/resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64607 in ubiquity (main) "Error during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64608 in criticalmass (universe) "Distorted Graphics on Intel GMA900" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64609 in postfix (main) "Postfix does not complete install, and will not run" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64610 in Ubuntu "Finding/reporting bugs through launchpad is cumbersome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64611 in evince (main) "PDF file crashes evince when selecting text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64612 in oem-config (main) "Elevated privileges as new created user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64613 in Ubuntu "Flexcam 100 Freezes any software using it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64614 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Assistive technologies make Thunderbird crash when retrieving emails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64615 in courier-authlib (universe) "apt-get broken after upgrade to edgy eft (courier-authdaemon package)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64616 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Ubuntu-Desktop (et al) still depends on xkeyboard-config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64617 in totem (main) "Crash when seeking/playing .mpg file + seeking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64618 in gossip (universe) "Loudmouth crashes on network errors" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64619 in krb5 (main) "Won't install due to dependency problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64620 in firefox (main) "Firefox hangs when visiting a page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64621 in portmap (main) "System Crash when screensaver starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64622 in evolution-data-server (main) "Crash on session start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64623 in Ubuntu "Gnome-terminal fails to start when Xinerama enabled with nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64624 in usplash (main) "[edgy]  usplash corrupted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64625 in devmapper (main) "libdevmapper incompatible with cryptsetup kernel driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64626 in totem (main) ".m3u Playlist Streaming Only ONCE per Session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64627 in gparted (main) "edgy beta: installation+gparted: can use /dev/sda(n), but not /dev/sdb(n), /dev/sdc(n), ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64628 in Ubuntu "Resume is incomplete around 1/5th of the time." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64629 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-update-sshkeys fails if /opt/ltsp is a symbolic link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64630 in rezound (universe) "Crashes when trying to record (Segmentation Fault)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64631 in gaim (main) "Status list has empty space on top when list popups at the bottom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64632 in mga-vid (universe) "mga-vid-source fails to compile" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64633 in update-manager (main) "Scroll bars do not move in update-manager supplemental info "tabs"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64634 in avahi (main) "[edgy]  does not start via services." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64635 in uim (universe) "uim-gtk2.0 immodules not recognized by gtk-query-immodules-2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64636 in coreutils (main) "incorrect man page for 'echo'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64636
<pschulz01> What is done about bugs like that last one.. #64636
<printk> pschulz01: just mark it as rejected, since it's not a bug
<printk> and thank him for reporting to ubuntu - bugs
<pschulz01> printk: done.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64637 in gaim (main) "crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64637
<orion2012> printk: ony bugsquad members can do so, correct?
<orion2012> only*
<Hobbsee> orion2012: no, that's importance
<orion2012> Oh, I should've marked it then...
<pschulz01> I'm in the bugsquad team, but I can't change importance.
<pschulz01> (I think)
<Hobbsee> er, sorry.  only -qa can change importance.  bugsquad and nonbugsquad people can do the rest
<orion2012> Ah, I was confused, couldn't see anyway to mark anything other than dupe.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64638 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Edgy g-s-t must be downgraded to 2.14" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64638
<orion2012> bleh, I'm dumb. I get it now
<orion2012> So if I've attached a debdiff to fix a bug, I should mark fix committed?
<robitaille> orion2012,  no.  Look at:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks
<robitaille> unless you have upload rights to Ubuntu packages...then you can
<pschulz01> ping pepsiman
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64640 in vino (main) "Vino crashes after startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64641 in xine-lib (main) "xine does not use HTTP proxy for MMS MRLs" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64641
<pepsiman> pschulz01: morning
<pschulz01> Morning.. do you want to create some grammer bugs. :-) I have patches.
<pepsiman> pschulz01: 64590, 64595, 64597
<pepsiman> pschulz01: you can report them yourself if you want
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Ta.. I just keep missing the duplicates :-)
<pepsiman> heh
<pepsiman> pschulz01: we need to work on your spelling of "grammar" ;)
<pschulz01> What's the cut-n-paste website?
<pepsiman> rafb.net/paste
<pschulz01> the other one
<pepsiman> pass
<pschulz01> I have some notes..
<pepsiman> pastebin.ca ?
<pschulz01> .. pastebin! (Yeah.. go the brain)
<pepsiman> yay, 2000000 karma
<pschulz01> pepsiman: http://pastebin.com/802362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64642 in libgalago (universe) "UVF: libgalago 0.5.1+svn20060928 -> 0.5.2" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64642
<pschulz01> Almost 200k here!
<pschulz01> pepsiman: well done!
<pepsiman> translate for big karma
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Yeah.. C -> EN is useful for that.
<pepsiman> download .po, run msgen, upload ;)
<pepsiman> pschulz01: to find the package for a .mo, use this page:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+lang/en_GB?batch=1500
<pschulz01> Ta,
<pschulz01> How  does the page help?
<pepsiman> press ctrl+f
<pepsiman> type in the mo name
<pepsiman> click the link
<pepsiman> look at the URL
<pschulz01> Ahh.. thanks..  :-)
<pschulz01> (This web thingy can be tricky sometimes.)
<pepsiman> especially launchpad
<pepsiman> daily langpacks: "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/langpacks/daily/edgy /"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64643 in galago-daemon (universe) "UVF: galago-daemon 0.5.0 -> 0.5.1" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64643
<pepsiman> pschulz01: more fences to paint, see you later
<pschulz01> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64644 in gaim-galago (universe) "UVF: gaim-galago 0.5.0 -> 0.5.1" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64646 in dbus (main) "[Edgy]  issues with dbus, powersaved, acpid and kpowersave" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64647 in Ubuntu "kcheckpass does not recognize password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64648 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Unable to control brightness of screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64649 in eciadsl (universe) "eciadsl does not work on the 1st attempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64650 in kde-guidance (main) "no way to disable locking of screen after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64650
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64651 in acpi-support (main) "kde logouts when lid is closed in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64652 in pure-ftpd (universe) "md5 and other password erro" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64654 in hubackup (universe) "Crash on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64655 in ogre (universe) "new version of Ogre released" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64655
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64656 in evolution (main) "subfolders in evolution exchange disappeared" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64657 in Ubuntu "Wake up from suspend at a given time music player alarm clock" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64660 in Ubuntu "clicking on the panel that loads immediatly after kubuntu had loaded will make it disappear" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64661 in Ubuntu "Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset config broken in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64661
<Dheeraj> i am having a problem with wvdialer :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64662 in beagle (main) "doesn't index thunderbird mails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64663 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-add freeze" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64663
<Dheeraj> I need help i am getting following error when i used my samsung C110 mobile as modem with Aritel GRPS mobile office connection
<Dheeraj> pppd daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone(exit code = 16)
<Dheeraj> I used same wvdial provided above for /dev/ttyUSB0 device.
<Dheeraj> plz help me
<Dheeraj> i am using following setting
<Dheeraj> [Dialer Defaults] 
<Dheeraj> Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0
<Dheeraj> Init1 = ATZ
<Dheeraj> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
<Dheeraj> stupid mode = 1
<Dheeraj> Modem Type = Analog Modem
<Dheeraj> Phone = *99#
<Dheeraj> ISDN = 0
<Dheeraj> Username = a
<Dheeraj> Password = b
<Dheeraj> Baud = 115200
<Daemon> please don't paste it all directly in here, the best way would be to file a bug or post on the forums to get a proper response
<Dheeraj> ok
<Daemon> I'd be checking to see if it behaves the same way in windows as well, or if people have had other gprs problems (by searching launchpad and the forums)
<Daemon> I'm assuming the signal strength is close to full, which is required by GPRS
<Dheeraj> actually it works only when i first connect and disconnect it on windows
<Dheeraj> and than only it works on ubuntu
<Dheeraj> but when i directly try to connect it in ubuntu than it gives the above error
<Dheeraj> and yeah signal is full
<Dheeraj> lots of ppl r facing that problem http://www.desi-tek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=398#
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64664 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "tg3 NIC on Latitude D400 broken (again)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64665 in kdewebdev (main) "Mistakes in strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64665
<pepsiman> pschulz01: gftp has "transfered" too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64666 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  5 white blinking stripes when booting on i810 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64667 in ubiquity (main) "Bug at step 4 of 6 in install process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64667
<pschulz01> pepsiman: patch attached to bug 64597
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64597 in gftp "Mistakes in gftp strings" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64597
<pschulz01> pepsiman: How's the fence?
<pepsiman> pschulz01: fence done :)
<pepsiman> pschulz01: 64597 has "transfering" and "an URL", but not "transfered"
<pepsiman> "transfered": amarok, gftp, libgphoto2-2
<pschulz01> pepsiman: lots! 26
<pepsiman> pschulz01: 64438 for amarok strings
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: please tell me that's not the number of bugs.
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: haha
<pepsiman> pschulz01: bug 61163 for libgphoto2
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61163 in libgphoto2 "Mistakes in libgphoto2 strings" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61163
* Hobbsee wishes that whoever is generating these bugs would send them UPSTREAM!
<Hobbsee> seeing as they really need to be fixed there.
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: all the gnome ones are going upstream
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: I'm generating patches.. when I figure out how to send the upstream I will.
<Hobbsee> i've seen some kopete ones, and some amarok ones
<pepsiman> big 64438
<pepsiman> bug 64438
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64438 in amarok "Mistake in amarok string" [Undecided,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64668 in Ubuntu ""Choose Disk Type" dialog title is inaccurate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64669 in kdepim (main) "Correction to strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64670 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64671 in amule (universe) "aMule crashed suddenly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64671
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: all kde based bugs need to go to bugs.kde.org
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: not to our bugtracker.
* Hobbsee tells the upstream amarok people about their bug.
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: you've missed the point of malone's upstream bug tracker
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: does it work now, or do you have to file the bug there manually, and link it still?
<pepsiman> still manual
<Hobbsee> ...s
<Hobbsee> so you're filing them in malone, just to link them upstream too?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64672 in xfonts-100dpi (main) "these fonts do not work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64673 in initramfs-tools (main) "apt-get refuses to install linux-powerpc64-smp." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64673
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: is that a problem?
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: well.  yes.  because then someone else has to go and poke upstream about it :P
<Hobbsee> so it's effectively double the work
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: poke,, two patches for amarok
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: woot.  :)
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: which ones?
<pschulz01> 'transfered' and 'occured'
<Hobbsee> ahhh...
<Hobbsee> i'll bug markey about transferred
<Hobbsee> they're fixing it upstream
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: where does transfered occur?
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: In a whole lot of comments
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: right, okay.  i'm assuming they have a search function
<pschulz01> and a tooltip.
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> thanks
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: the patch should be enough
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: cool.  where is it?  :)
<pepsiman> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4704639/amarok-1.4.3-ps1.diff
<pepsiman> linked from https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/64438
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64438 in amarok "Mistake in amarok string" [Undecided,In progress] 
<Hobbsee> oh right, i thought that was only occured
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: if you find more kopete ones, i've got an upstream bug opened for it, and have poked them about it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64675 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Freeze screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64675
<pepsiman> pschulz01: update-notifier has "A error" as well as "occured"
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: that's our bug, at least.  well, mvo will fix that, when a LP bug is filed on it :)
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: and i didnt realise that both were there.  thanks :)
<Hobbsee> upstream amarok is fixing it
<pepsiman> great
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: bug 64485
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64485 in update-notifier "[edgy]  Spelling mistake in dialog - 'occured'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64485
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: ah :)
<Hobbsee> didnt see that done
<pepsiman> it was yesterday
<Hobbsee> ahh...that's why
* Hobbsee checks out that kdepim one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64676 in Ubuntu "error message when attempting to run ./fpd command" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64677 in gnome-app-install (main) "[Edgy]  g-a-i says I can't install OpenOffice.org, but I have it installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64678 in Ubuntu "apt-get dist-upgrade fails from Dapper to Edgy (different from #57121)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64678
* Hobbsee files the kdepim one upstream
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Patch attached to 64485
<pepsiman> pschulz01: hmm, me too
<pepsiman> how would you pronounce "Xinerama"?
<pschulz01> 'zinerama'?
<Hobbsee> that's my guess
<pepsiman> ok, I pronounce it "ex inerama", but maybe I'm odd
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64679 in vlc (universe) "vlc doesn't stream audio track in edgy anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64679
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Ahh! that would make you Malcome :-)
<pepsiman> pschulz01: "Malcolm"
<pschulz01> Sorry..
<pepsiman> pschulz01: I'm sure you've used my greasemonkey script
<pschulz01> pepsiman: It's broken with Bon Echo..
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: 64681
<pepsiman> pschulz01: greasemonkey/my script?
<Hobbsee> bug 64681
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64681 in kdesdk "Mistake in kbabel string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64681
<pschulz01> Is this the script for translation work?
<pepsiman> pschulz01: does "a XFig" look wrong to you?
<pepsiman> pschulz01: yes
<pschulz01> pepsiman: 'an Xfig'
<pepsiman> pschulz01: yeah
<pschulz01> pepsiman: The script was disbled when I upgraded to edgy.. wich installed Bon Echo.
<pepsiman> pschulz01: that's why I run edgy in a chroot
<pschulz01> pepsiman: Hard to do? I would like to run edgy in chroot on CentOS.
<pschulz01> pepsiman: (Work related)
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: thanks.  filed that upstream too.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64680 in mldonkey (universe) "can't remove the package if it has been left unconfigured" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64681 in kdesdk (main) "Mistake in kbabel string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64681
<pepsiman> pschulz01: sudo debootstrap --resolve-deps edgy /usr/local/edgy-chroot http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<pschulz01> pepsiman: I need to get an 'rpm' of debootstrap then.
<pepsiman> pschulz01: use alien on edgy's debootstrap.deb
<pschulz01> pepsiman: I thought that you'd say that :-)
<pepsiman> then add bind mounts for /home and /tmp, mount /proc too.
<pepsiman> and use dchroot to access the chroot as a normal user
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64682 in krusader (universe) "krusader crashes in most cases on shutdown of kde in Breezy, Dapper and Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64682
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: remember your kopete bug?
<Hobbsee> this is just committed:
<Hobbsee> [22:55]  <CIA-11> jkekkonen * r593598 kopete/branches/KDE/3.5/kdenetwork/kopete/kopete/eventsrc: Fix typo, thanks kubuntuers for pointing out. BUG: 135287
<Hobbsee> kde 135287
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135287 in general "Mistake in kopete string" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135287
<pschulz01> Goodnight all.
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> BEE!
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: i'm taking over from ogra :P
<bddebian> So I noticed :)
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: that's great, bug 64685
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64685 in kdeedu "Mistake in kig string" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64683 in Ubuntu "No net-install cd available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64683
<Hobbsee> dont we already have a netinstall cd?
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: done, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64684 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance has problems with resolution 1366x768 in Dapper and Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64685 in kdebase (main) "Mistake in kig string" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64686 in kdebase (main) "firefox beta on edgy personal security manager not there" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64688 in vino (main) "crash some seconds after closing <preferences/remote desktop>" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64689 in kdebase (main) "Wineconfig module does not work in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64687 in synaptic (main) "synaptic package manager does not follow user font settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64690 in kdebase (main) "kdesu does not work in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64690
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: please dont file any more ones for kde - they're in a string freeze.  and please file them upstream, not here.
<Hobbsee> so any that you file wont get fixed for ages anyway.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64691 in Ubuntu "Fan can turn on and off every second" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64692 in kdenetwork (main) "Kopete spell checking doesn't work anymore in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64693 in firefox (main) "crashed while maximizing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64693
<pepsiman> Hobbsee: they're still bugs, whether they're fixed immediately or not
<Hobbsee> pepsiman: true.  but file them upstream, please.
<Hobbsee> it's just creating more work
<pepsiman> nothing on the wiki suggests that upstream bugs should not be filed in Malone
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to change the wiki
<Hobbsee> well, you can, there's no harm in it.  but the changes are goign to get done upstream.
<Hobbsee> it's more of a problem when they get filed on malone, but not sent upstream
<matid> You're talking about fileing upstream bugs in Malone?
<matid> s/fileing/filing/
<Hobbsee> matid: yep
<pepsiman> matid: < Hobbsee> pepsiman: please dont file any more ones for kde - they're in a string freeze.  and please file them upstream, not here.
<Hobbsee> matid: and i'm suggesting that it's pointless.  particularly translations bugs
<Hobbsee> well, you can file them upstream, and just wait ages for them to be fixed :P
<matid> I have to agree with you
<matid> I'd still file a non-translation bug in Malone and forward it upstream though
<matid> This way I can easily track the status of it
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> because then there are dupes, etc
<matid> But obviously, this only applies to people familar with the bug triage process
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> which pepsiman likely is
<Hobbsee> seeing as he's filed heaps of these
<matid> The man on the Clapham omnibus should file bugs in Malone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64695 in Ubuntu "KDE logout dialog is missing shutdown and restart options" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64696 in xmms (main) "xmms hangs on double size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64697 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't remember view settings on ipod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64699 in kde-systemsettings (main) "KDE systemsettings crashes when I click on "Desktop"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64701 in libbonobo (main) "Mysterious crash in bonobo server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64700 in shadow (main) "newly added users have sh instead of bash shell in Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64704 in gaphor (universe) "dependencies missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64702 in jokosher (universe) "Can't Record sound from USB sound card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64703 in openoffice.org (main) "crash after a attempt to copy/paste" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64705 in wine (universe) "Wine hangs forever" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64706 in usplash (main) "Usplash using wrong resolution and shifted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64707 in ubiquity (main) "Failed install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64708 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Can only set 0% or 100% display brightness using keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64709 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "new upstream" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64710 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64712 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird always crashes while downloading certain emails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64713 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when browsing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64714 in gnome-app-install (main) "Gnome-app-install requires sudo to update repository listings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64714
<pepsiman> Can launchpad track bugs in Alioth?
<dsas> pepsiman: Possibly, alioth does run like sourceforge right?
<dsas> pepsiman: See https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<pepsiman> dsas: thanks, added, fingers crossed
<dsas> the base url would be http://alioth.debian.org/tracker/?group_id=30125 but swap the group_id out to the specific alioths group_id in the url
<pepsiman> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/sane-bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64715 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod won't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64715
<pepsiman> dsas: any idea why the link to the bug doesn't work?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64716 in Ubuntu "No sound on SiS Si7012" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64716
<pepsiman> dsas: never mind, fixed it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64717 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install duplicates universe component which was already enabled by 'Software Sources' in the Administration menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64718 in glib-java (universe) "libglibjni-0.4.so should depend on libgobject" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64719 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Regression after #59690: Wireless conf gets corrupted after static IP conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64720 in control-center (main) "Programs launched with hotkeys are not session managed" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64720
<tuxmaniac> Can someone check whether sudo apt-get install libsdl-image1.2-dev is not broken!!
<pepsiman> tuxmaniac: installs ok on edgy
<tuxmaniac> Ugh! it says Broken Packages here.
<tuxmaniac> pepsiman> Then I have some problem!
<tuxmaniac> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64721 in libipoddevice (universe) "Booting with Ipod attached makes mouse not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64722 in jigdo (universe) "[Xubuntu Edgy]  Jigdo file looking for template file with wrong name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64723 in evolution (main) "clicking from imap inbox to trash and back to inbox crashes evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64004 in xfdesktop4 (main) "atumatic xfdesktop4 report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64724 in Ubuntu "[edgy-beta]  Adding user with name terminated by odd number doesn't create user" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64725 in cupsys (main) "USB driver cannot find printers if usblp0 is disconnected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64726 in Ubuntu "gcc broken with edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64727 in vmware-player (multiverse) "No error message when file fails to read" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64728 in f-spot (main) "F-spot is unable to import pictures in portrait orientation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64729 in gcc-defaults (main) "gcc broken with edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64730 in python-numpy (universe) "python-numpy-ext dep missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64731 in notify-python (universe) "New version availible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64731
<denflo292> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64732 in evolution (main) "messages not displayed (Too many open files)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64732
<denflo292> I read that the Linksys USB Adaptator wusb54g is known to have problems being installed under Ubuntu. Does anyone have experience with this type of problem ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64734 in firefox (main) ""Save As" Dialog Causes Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64735 in kdebase (main) "Kate throws a screen of errors when invoked using sudo... kate still starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64736 in onboard (main) "Bad revision picked up from bzr - many bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64733 in evolution (main) "[Edgy]  Stray "folder-display|" prefix on IMAP folders with new items" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64737 in Ubuntu "X crashes on lid events" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64738 in kdepim (main) "New To-dos are duplicated. (duplicate resources entries)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64739 in gnome-app-install (main) "[Edgy]  g-a-i crashes if I press OK immediately after installing an application " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64740 in ubiquity (main) "during installation in a notebook acer aspire 3023" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64741 in linux-meta (main) "Ubuntu freeze a while after upgrading to 2.6.15-27-686 - lost interrupt reported" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64742 in dhcdbd (main) "dhcdbd - wireless interface fails to receive dhcp address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64743 in jigdo (universe) "Jigdo-lite contains list of Debian, rather than Ubuntu, mirrors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64744 in gnomesword (universe) "Gnomesword wrong depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64745 in qbankmanager (universe) "the app does not start but just segfaults" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64746 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet does not correctly handle search queries that contain spaces" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64748 in Ubuntu "x server crashes when I open an odf text document" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64749 in xubuntu-meta (main) "[Xubuntu Edgy]  Jigdo alternate 386 download has missing files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64750 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "The command gnome-cups-add crushes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64751 in gnome-power-manager (main) "System dies instead of Suspend for Critical Battery" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64752 in kde-guidance (main) "Forced hibernate is too early" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64753 in sl (universe) "Edgy: SL: incorrect section identifier" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64754 in tdfsb (universe) "Edgy: tdfsb - incorrect section identifier" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64755 in gaim (main) "Hangs on MSN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64747 in cadaver (universe) "cadaver not build with SSL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64756 in wxmaxima (universe) "Wxmaxima keeps loosing connection to maxima" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64756
<matid> Night everyone
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64757 in nautilus (main) ""connected" servers only appear after a relogin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #64759 in liferea (universe) "Liferea uses ugly bitmap fonts by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64759
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-01
<ubotu> New bug: #147426 in ubuntu "G-key doesn't bring xine's control panel to the foreground" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147426
<ubotu> New bug: #147427 in svgatextmode (universe) "gutsy dependency problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147427
<ubotu> New bug: #147429 in update-manager (main) "Could not install 'debconf' during System upgrade 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147429
<ubotu> New bug: #147433 in tracker (main) "Unicode equivalences broken in tracker" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147433
<ubotu> New bug: #147435 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_toplevel() (dup-of: 144326)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147435
<ubotu> New bug: #147436 in banshee (universe) "banshee-daap lets you try and delete/rename files in other libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147436
<ubotu> New bug: #147437 in ubuntu ""Terminal" app constantly wobbles when maximized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147437
<ubotu> New bug: #147440 in lirc (main) "cannot make lirc_i2c kernel module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147440
<ubotu> New bug: #147441 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147441
<ubotu> New bug: #147439 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  ipw3945 roaming is flakey and unstable (regression from feisty fawn)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147439
<Nafallo> aye!
<ubotu> New bug: #147444 in glibc (main) "dgettext not thread-safe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147444
<CarlFK> gutsy alternate installer says: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-386/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<ubotu> New bug: #147447 in gnome-panel (main) "configure workspace Gutsy beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147447
<ubotu> New bug: #147449 in firefox (main) "Java add-on works less well on Firefox than MSIE." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147449
<CarlFK> and yet if I alt-f2 to the shell I can cat it just fine
<macd> for problems wityh gutsy join #ubuntu+1 or file a bug @ http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<CarlFK> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #147452 in ubuntu "kde (qt) programs should have no shadows enabled (Gutsy Beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147452
<ubotu> New bug: #147453 in compiz (main) "compiz with mplayer (fullscreen) crashes X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147453
<CarlFK> how do I find "bugs reported by me" ?
<CarlFK> found it.  of course.
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: your LP page :)
<CarlFK> yeah - I was looking on the bugs page. silly me
<gnomefreak> took me 2 months give or take to figure out they were there
<CarlFK> I go too long between reporting, and so I forget
<CarlFK> as long as someone is awake - got any suggestions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/147456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147456 in ubuntu "alt-installer: Could not load /lib/.../modules.dep: No such file" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: bad burn bad ISO?
<gnomefreak> CarlFK: ill look at it now
<ubotu> New bug: #147456 in ubuntu "alt-installer: Could not load /lib/.../modules.dep: No such file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147456
<CarlFK> gnomefreak: no disks were burned in the making of this bug
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> ok
<CarlFK> I used PXE, but wget/kexec or grub or any other way of booting that kernel will do
<gnomefreak> well PXE ive seen alot of bugs on but ive never tried it personall so im not sure about that
<CarlFK> and the installer should be the same as the alternate CDs
<CarlFK> the only difference is where apt looks for repo - local CD or http
<ubotu> New bug: #147458 in kopete (main) "Kopete does not connect to Yahoo in live session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147458
<ubotu> New bug: #147460 in ubuntu "FAT partitions are mounted with utf-8 encoding by default (Gutsy beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147460
<ubotu> New bug: #147462 in ubuntu "Random Freeze in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147462
<ubotu> New bug: #147463 in ubuntu "Booting into tty1 instead of tty7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147463
<ubotu> New bug: #147464 in ubuntu "Heavy network activity (torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<ubotu> New bug: #147465 in ubuntu "Installing software from two disks, CD tray won't open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147465
<ubotu> New bug: #147469 in ubuntu "cannot eject the usb memory card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147469
<ubotu> New bug: #147468 in ubuntu "installation freeze when download packages of repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147468
<ubotu> New bug: #147471 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "screen flickers & wobbles rapidly in from the side toward the center. Turning monitor off & on again stabilizes it for about 60 secs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147471
<ubotu> New bug: #147472 in ubuntu "Acer Aspire 5100 volume keys don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147472
<ubotu> New bug: #147473 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147473
<ubotu> New bug: #147474 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Can't upload files to flash website" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147474
<ubotu> New bug: #147478 in thunar-volman (universe) "package thunar-volman 0.1.2-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147478
<ubotu> New bug: #147480 in hwdb-client (main) "package hwdb-client-common 0.6.11 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147480
<ubotu> New bug: #147484 in ubuntu "No Easy Way to record Video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147484
<ubotu> New bug: #147485 in gnome-games (main) "robots quitting when 'super safe moves' is enabled." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147485
<ubotu> New bug: #147486 in tracker (main) "Tracker doesn't honor ignored file pattern" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147486
<ubotu> New bug: #147487 in ubuntu "No way to play Nintendo 64 roms in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147487
<ubotu> New bug: #147490 in console-cyrillic (universe) "package console-cyrillic 0.9-15 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script retornou cdigo de sada de error 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147490
<ubotu> New bug: #147491 in ubuntu "No Easy Videoconferencing in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147491
<ubotu> New bug: #147493 in ubuntu "Ardour, Jack, Password Nightmares." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147493
<ubotu> New bug: #147494 in ubuntu "Update Manager Breaking Random Stuff" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147494
<ubotu> New bug: #147495 in ubuntu "(Gutsy?) Gnome keyboard layout switcher (Dvorak->Qwerty) not fully monotonic (fails on ^D, ^E)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147495
<ubotu> New bug: #147496 in democracyplayer (universe) "Wrapper breaks adding channels outside miro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147496
<ubotu> New bug: #147499 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[7.10] dosen't suspend after close lid, suspend from menu works well" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147499
<ubotu> New bug: #147500 in ubuntu "volume while using snd_usb_audio goes down to 40% when you change the volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147500
<ubotu> New bug: #147503 in xcompmgr (universe) "xcompmgr freezes system log out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147503
<RAOF> Wow.  Someone's still using xcompmgr.
<ubotu> New bug: #147504 in ubuntu "If NTFS Partition fails to mount; you log in and out repeatedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147504
<ubotu> New bug: #147505 in helix-player (universe) "helix plugin not loaded by firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147505
<ubotu> New bug: #147506 in evolution (main) "Gutsy: Autocomplete fails for multiple addressees" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147506
<ubotu> New bug: #147507 in helix-player (universe) "helix plugin not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147507
<Mblackwell> I already reported it but I wanted to (if anyone is awake) double check on this bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464 since it causes a system freeze doing a relatively normal task. If there's an easy way to trace it (for instance a certain log) I can attach it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147464 in ubuntu "Heavy network activity (torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #147508 in dkms (universe) "package dkms 2.0.16.1-1 [modified: usr/sbin/dkms usr/share/man/man8/dkms.8.gz]  failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147508
<Hobbsee> uh, what now?
<Mblackwell> If I run a torrent file, or transfer something over the network (note it's wireless) after a period of time of high bandwidth usage the entire system well freeze
<Mblackwell> *will
<Mblackwell> This afternoon I was able to scrape by at least 2 hours of activity of this kind, but normally it's 15 minutes or less.
* Hobbsee marks 147508 as INVALID
<Hobbsee> sorry, the response was to 147508
<Mblackwell> Ah
<Mblackwell> I thought apport stopped reporting of non-ubuntu packages
<Hobbsee> it doesnt, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> although if you're using automatix, ti'll refuse to report.
<Hobbsee> or envy, iirc.
<Hobbsee> or maybe that's only the upgrader
<Hobbsee>   * Add general-hooks/automatix.py: Refuse to send problem reports if
<Hobbsee>     automatix is installed.
<Hobbsee> just automatix, then.
<Mblackwell> If Automatix in general is installed or just applications install with automatix?
<Mblackwell> *installed
<Hobbsee> no, if automatix is installed, we throw all of it out
<Hobbsee> because automatix breaks more than just the particular packages it installs.
<Mblackwell> I thought it did that with automatix, but not automatix 2 which just installs from the repositories
<Hobbsee> and it's not worth attempting to try and track down a bug, and then find that it's automatix that's caused it - we've got enough users and enough bugs that someone else who *isnt* using automatix will report it, if it's a problem.
<Hobbsee> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Hobbsee> read the analysis, ti's quite illuminating.
<ubotu> New bug: #147509 in ubuntu "regression: kernel 2.6.20-16-generic upgrade makes computer noisy from early stages in boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147509
<Hobbsee> that was done on automatix2
<Mblackwell> Ah
<Mblackwell> Anyway, #147464 is the most aggravating bug I swear.
<Mblackwell> I can't even think of where I would look to trace it back
<Hobbsee> Mblackwell: common activities?  possibly not on nfs...
<Hobbsee> Mblackwell: does it happen on non-nfs file systems?
<Mblackwell> i'm downloading the torrents to an EXT3
<Mblackwell> other users report the same problem on NFS network transfers (with or without torrents)
<Mblackwell> and there's on bug that I can't remember the name of that was dropped that reports it on SMB share
<Mblackwell> s
<Hobbsee> oh right, so the torrent part is likely irrelevant
<Mblackwell> erm, not name, number
<Mblackwell> exactly, it's just a good indicator of high and rapid bandwidth consumption
<Mblackwell> being a cause
<Mblackwell> And a good way to test as well, since I can just crank up a few torrents and get my system to freeze ;)
* Hobbsee shoves to nfs-utils
<Mblackwell> why nfs-utils?
<Jordan_U> Is it even worth reporting bugs that are not reproducible? ( or rather, I cannot replicate the conditions that cause it on other installs but I can consistently reproduce it on mine )
<Hobbsee> Mblackwell: general guess at a nfs package
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: unlikely.  depends if you can track down what it's from on your system.
<Mblackwell> Yes, but as I said it occurs when downloading to an EXT3 partition, so nfs wouldn't be invoked
<Hobbsee> Jordan_U: if you have a stack trace, perhaps
<Hobbsee> Mblackwell: ah, i thought you said that it didnt occur
<Mblackwell> No, I was saying yes it does occur since I'm downloading to ext3
<Hobbsee> ah
<Mblackwell> I think all other people who reported the problem also had wireless networks
<Mblackwell> there's 3 threads about it on the gutsy dev forum
<Mblackwell> (which is how I figured out it wasn't just the torrents)
<Hobbsee> you may actually want to mention all this on the bug report.
<Mblackwell> adding info now
<Mblackwell> updatd
<Mblackwell> *updated
<RAOF> Urgh, I've released a monster: bug #147491 (and a couple of others)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147491 in ubuntu "No Easy Videoconferencing in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147491
<Mblackwell> wow my typing is especially horrible tonight
<Hobbsee> RAOF: haha.  what'd you have to do with that?
<Mblackwell> RAOF: AMSN? Ha, although I really wish Pidgin did have all of that
<Mblackwell> I seriously miss voice chat and voice clip sending, being a musician who talks to other musicians
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I read the initial bug, which was a big rant, and pointed him to the bugfiling stuff on the wiki, and that we really can only handle one bug per report.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: ugh.  replied on the bug, btw
<Hobbsee> RAOF: you might point him to the forums.  *evil grin*
<ajmitch> oh dear
<ubotu> New bug: #147515 in ubuntu "gutsy: playing video, probably fglrx related" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147515
<Mblackwell> I don't know why he'd bother posting the bug on the ubuntu launchpad
<Mblackwell> instead of to pidgin
<RAOF> Hobbsee: He's also posted on the forums, and I've replied a bit there too.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, some nice crappy bugs.
<Mblackwell> How could you allow that? :O
<RAOF> Mainly that the way he writes his bugs is offensive.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: nice reply to bug 147491
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147491 in ubuntu "No Easy Videoconferencing in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147491
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: can we just close it, based on that?
<RAOF> Actually, that's almost precisely what Telepathy is meant to do.
<Mblackwell> They invented that?
<RAOF> There's even a totally alpha client where all that (kinda) works (apparently).
<Mblackwell> they'll win a nobel prize
<ajmitch> even better, the telepathy guys handed out free tshirts at uds in mt view
<RAOF> Mblackwell: I think the idea is that it's a problem in Ubuntu, and we are deluding ourselves that we're good enough for him.
<ajmitch> that wins them points in my book
<RAOF> ajmitch: Coool.
* RAOF is a little bitter, having to mark on this public holiday.
<ajmitch> hehe
<Mblackwell> RAOF: I remember a year or so ago the Gaim folks talking about adding those things and then suddenly we had a freeze and next thing you know... Pidgin! ... with none of those features.
<ajmitch> but you're at uni, you have holidays year round
<Hobbsee> RAOF: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/147484
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147484 in ubuntu "No Easy Way to record Video" [Undecided,Invalid] 
* Hobbsee marks all of them like that.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Thank you.  It felt a bit awkward, me saying "please file bugs", then going around and saying "no, not like that!" :/
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: harsh reply
<ajmitch> next thing you know, that bug will end up on slashdot
<ajmitch> like the debian tzdata bug did
<RAOF> Mblackwell: Yeah.  There was kinda voip support.  Where's that gone, anyway?
<RAOF> He actually *does* have some bugs to report, too.  I'm not sure if he's actually filed any of his bugs, though.
<Mblackwell> RAOF: I don't know, but I've had to use AMSN and Skype and it bites because I like to keep my logs all in one place.
* Hobbsee marks one as incomplete, and will let launchpad take care of it.
<Hobbsee> right.  done.
<RAOF> It's a pity we can't get the same quality as skype in ekiga et al.  Stupid patents.
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<Hobbsee> although, it'd be nice if skype could go in commercial.
<Mblackwell> So if anyone can think of a method to trace bug 147464 I'll go ahead and crash my machine
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<RAOF> Mblackwell: I don't suppose you can reproduce that on a non-rt kernel?
<ubotu> New bug: #147516 in gnome-app-install (main) "package gnome-app-install 0.4.10-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: sistema de ficheros del archivo tar da?ado - archivo de paquete da?ado" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147516
<ubotu> New bug: #147517 in ubuntu "ipw3945 driver missing from non-generic kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147517
<Mblackwell> I can attempt to
<RAOF> It looks like it should be easy enough to reproduce, if it can be?
<Mblackwell> yes
<Mblackwell> should be simple
<Mblackwell> I'm just going to edit xorg.conf to boot with nv though, so I don't have to go through a whole hassle
<Mblackwell> so it will be a few minutes before I can check
<RAOF> I'm not going to be able to do anything with the knowledge, anyway, but the kernel team should :)
<Mblackwell> back in a mo
<Mblackwell> and now comes the fun part
<RAOF> Bandwithatu!
<Mblackwell> yay I found a bug I think in Deluge, ah well
<Mblackwell> it's unrelated
<ubotu> New bug: #147520 in tftp-hpa (main) "package tftpd-hpa 0.43-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147520
<RAOF> Wouldn't surprise me.  Libboost-python FTL.
<Mblackwell> btw, what's this issue with the libbluetooth or whatever it's called again stuff and gstreamer that I keep seeing pop up?
<Mblackwell> I'm an idiot, I just updated
<Mblackwell> and while I was updating I realized if my computer froze I could be completely screwed depending on where the update was
<Hobbsee> Mblackwell: libkbluetooth0?
<Mblackwell> yeah I believe that's it
<Hobbsee> i fixed that, a couple of days ago
<Mblackwell> it causes a crash in track-extractor and possibly rhythmbox
<Mblackwell> ah okay
<Hobbsee> bluetooth has nothing to do with rhythmbox and such, i expect?
<Mblackwell> nope
<Hobbsee> although it's broken beyond belief anyway
<Mblackwell> it happens in gstreamer
<Mblackwell> but somehow involves that
<Mblackwell> although if you active the MTP plugin in rhythmbox you basically break it
<Mblackwell> it won't display, although it will run as a process
<Mblackwell> (speaking of things being broken beyond belief)
<Hobbsee> fun
<Mblackwell> I don't know if it's reported... maybe I should report it
<Mblackwell> ha
<Mblackwell> RAOF: Deluge just magicrashed on me right around the 15 minute mark... hmm
<Mblackwell> You know.... magicrash.... where the program just mysteriously disappears
<DarkMageZ> Mblackwell, apport should appear within a minute to allow you to report it.
<Mblackwell> You would think so, but it didn't.
<DarkMageZ> see if there's a crash file in /var/crash/ for it
<RAOF> Mblackwell: Has it been pushed behind the desktop window?  Compiz has a bad habit of pushing WoW behind the desktop for me.
<Mblackwell> I told you I was booting with nv :)
<Mblackwell> no compiz
<RAOF> Heh.
<Mblackwell> Granted, I can't expect everyone to remember everything all of the time
<Mblackwell> Although wouldn't that be great?
<RAOF> Nah, our heads would explode.
<Mblackwell> Yeah but you'd never have to look up a command again because you'd remember them all! Gosh I've been making Duke3D mods for years and I still have to look things up.
* Hobbsee cheers at having .bash_history
* RAOF 's zsh history buffer contains 100K lines, for similar reasons.
<RAOF> I can't wait until neural implants come out.  Come on sci-fi, you can't have been lying to me all this time!
<Mblackwell> I still want my damned hover car
<Mblackwell> it's no the future until we have them
<RAOF> Also, then I wouldn't have to mark these frikkin row reductions!
<Mblackwell> and I refuse to die until I get one
<Mblackwell> DarkMageZ: There is a report, but it can't be reported and I remembered why
<Mblackwell> because I'm using the update from the website, since I was trying to see if Deluge was the issue when I ran into bug 147464
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<dholbach> good morning
* Mblackwell crosses fingers for computer freeze
<Mblackwell> because if it happens everywhere it will get fixed faster..... maybe
<RAOF> Or if it's only in -rt that narrows the cause down.
<RAOF> Win-win!
<Mblackwell> This is true, unless.... oh wouldn't that be some weird horrible irony
<Mblackwell> if there was some correlation with Compiz
<Mblackwell> since technically I have it turned off
<Mblackwell> har
<RAOF> It's totally not going to be compiz's fault.
<Mblackwell> I have NO IDEA how that would be possible, but compiz can be a sonofabitch
<RAOF> It *may* be nvidia's fault, and then you're boned.
<Mblackwell> a baby killing sob
<RAOF> Binary blobs for the win!
<RAOF> As long as you don't want your kernel problem fixed, that is :/
<Mblackwell> I know someone on the Nvidia driver team
<Mblackwell> they were quite upset when xorg suddenly changed the ABI
<Mblackwell> heh
<RAOF> Release the damn specs already.
<RAOF> We'll write a driver *for* you!
<RAOF> And a simple rebuild will fix everything!
<Mblackwell> Yeah but, then again that hasn't helped ATI
<Mblackwell> All the ATI drivers still suck o_0
<RAOF> Their r300s have pretty reasonable support, the r200s more so.
<RAOF> Also, *they've* released their specs, and apparently nvidia hardware is just easier to write for.
<RAOF> So we'd probably get a better driver faster :)
<RAOF> This is what I hear from #nouveau, at least.
<Mblackwell> I think they're more scared of ATI copying tech, but then again ATI is a silly silly company sometimes when it comes to graphics cards. Like the whole 24bit shaders instead of the full 32bit. But hey it got them better Half Life 2 performance am I right?
* Mblackwell gags
<RAOF> Why not :)
<RAOF> It can't be *that* easy to go from specs to working silicon, though?
<Mblackwell> I couldn't say
<RAOF> My vast and intimate knowledge of CMOS technology tells me "no"
<Mblackwell> I would imagine it's not though
<Mblackwell> I guess I never really bothered to think badly of Nvidia though because at least they seem to care. On the other hand those damned wireless card manufacturers....
<RAOF> *Really* don't care.
<RAOF> Except for intel.
<RAOF> Yay intel!
<Mblackwell> I'm really concerned about buying a laptop now, because I want to not feel ripped off but I want Ubuntu to work on it... and they won't let you boot a live cd.... I tried... they told me no :(
<RAOF> What?  Really?
<Mblackwell> (at Best Buy)
<RAOF> Go somewhere else.
<Mblackwell> yes
<Mblackwell> Possibly
<RAOF> Anyway, the more intel stuff in there, the more likely it is to just work(tm) :)
<RAOF> This is my laptop buying strategy.
<Mblackwell> It really doesn't need to be great, but I want it to be good. I figured I would throw Ubuntu on it and then use this desktop as an XP gaming machine and a place to plug in external HDD's and act as a fileserver
<Mblackwell> And then I could actually sit on the damned COUCH while I do things like this
<Mblackwell> wouldn't that just be peachy?
<Mblackwell> the only thing is that I have my desktop set up just so and I don't want to have to re-set it up
<Mblackwell> is there a way I can important my panel and appearance settings?
<RAOF> rsync old.host:/home/username /home/ :)
<RAOF> Just copy across the user directory.  All your setup will be preserved.
<Mblackwell> okay
<Mblackwell> also, unless this thing hangs in the next hour it's probably the rt kernel
<Mblackwell> although the fact that other users reported it.... I figure they aren't using the rt kernel
<RAOF> Maybe you should try rt without nvidia.
<Mblackwell> I only grabbed it to attempt to see if audio applications performed better
<Mblackwell> Yes
<Mblackwell> I could do that
<RAOF> Wouldn't *that* be fun.
<Mblackwell> I'm not sure why Nvidia would be a crash inducer though
<Mblackwell> in that circumstance at least
<Mblackwell> ah ha
<Mblackwell> deluge crashed
<RAOF> Because its kernel module can clobber *any* piece of memory on your system?  Or starve something of interrupts, or...?
<RAOF> Nice hardlock?
<Mblackwell> naw, magicrash
<Mblackwell> I'm going to try again, this time using the official repo version so that the crash can be reported
<Hobbsee> bug #146870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146870 in kdelibs "konqueror URL bar spoofing" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146870
<Mblackwell> RAOF: totally unrelated, but: http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop20070822002ln0.png
<Mblackwell> that took way too long to want to redo
<Mblackwell> ha
<Mblackwell> okay
<Mblackwell> so it seems like with the non-rt kernel I keep getting magicrashes but no system hangs
<Mblackwell> I'm going to boot into the rt kernel with no nvidia and see what happens, if there's a similar result
<ubotu> New bug: #147524 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Windows no longer on Grub list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147524
* Hobbsee bets this one is pebkac
<Hobbsee> yup.
* Hobbsee INVALID's it
<Hobbsee> "i didn't bother to read the file, so put my changes in where it says "this gets autowritten each update", and then, lo and behold, my changes are gone!
<Hobbsee> "
<Hobbsee> shock!  horror!
<Mblackwell> has it been flagged anywhere the synaptic should sync with installed firefox extensions if possible?
<ubotu> New bug: #147526 in ubuntu "firefox error al guardar un archivo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147526
<Hobbsee> Mblackwell: uh, what?
<Mblackwell> for instance
<Mblackwell> I have Adblock already installed
<Mblackwell> and have for years
<Mblackwell> synaptic doesn't know that
<Mblackwell> it presents it as an installation candidate
<Hobbsee> oh, i see.
<Mblackwell> uh oh
<Mblackwell> azureus closes when I open it
<Mblackwell> wtf
<Mblackwell> # Problematic frame:
<Mblackwell> # C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0xb74b] 
<Mblackwell> Wondering if this is like, an actual bug or I fucked something up. Heh.
<ubotu> New bug: #147527 in liferea (main) "Version in Gutsy beta 1 updates all feeds continuously" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147527
<RAOF> Hey, that one's been fixed!
<Mblackwell> ?
<RAOF> That liferea bug.  Fixed in latest upload :)
<ubotu> New bug: #147528 in openoffice.org (main) "text processor suspectily made error when copying content between documents with unwished (some previous ctrl+c)  items inserted." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147528
<ubotu> New bug: #147531 in ubuntu "Work Spaces can't be arranged in 2 rows using brightside" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147531
<Mblackwell> RAOF: No system hangs or network freezes so far with Nv instead of Nvidia
<Mblackwell> although Deluge likes to close from time to time
<RAOF> Mblackwell: That's pretty much the worst possible outcome.  In -rt, too? :(
<Mblackwell> Yeah
<Mblackwell> I'm in RT now
<RAOF> So, in short, nvidia sucks?
<Mblackwell> just to see I started copying a 5 gig file over the network to an nfs share
<Mblackwell> while downloading torrents
<Mblackwell> no crash so far
<Mblackwell> copying the 5 gigs is really slow though (even without the torrents going)
<Mblackwell> AH HA!
<Mblackwell> THANK GOD
<Mblackwell> I got it to crash
<Mblackwell> so it's no Nvidia
<Mblackwell> *not
<Mblackwell> Now I'm booted into Generic and I'm going to try the same thing
<RAOF> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #147535 in qemu (universe) "Gutsy Beta's ISO does not boot in QEMU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147535
<ubotu> New bug: #147537 in compiz (main) "X session crashes when switching workspace and video playing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147537
<kagou> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #147540 in libgsf (main) "Should recommend installing imagemagick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147540
<ubotu> New bug: #147542 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_window_get_toplevel() (dup-of: 144326)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147542
<ubotu> New bug: #147543 in python-unit (main) "unittestgui cannot find test modules when in current-working directory. [Patch included!] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147543
<ubotu> New bug: #147545 in buildbot (universe) "package buildbot None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147545
<ubotu> New bug: #147546 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy]  rhythmbox doesn't build-depend on intltool, does not update its translation template" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147546
<ubotu> New bug: #147547 in ubuntu "Gutsy Beta Installation Problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147547
<ubotu> New bug: #147548 in ubiquity (main) "hangs if specific usb-drive is present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147548
<ubotu> New bug: #147550 in serpentine (main) "[gutsy]  serpentine should build-depend on intltool, doesn't update the translation template" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147550
<Mblackwell> RAOF: Okay, so it happens in both kernels
<Mblackwell> and without nvidia
<ubotu> New bug: #147551 in cups-pdf (main) "cups-pdf fails to generate file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147551
<ubotu> New bug: #147552 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147552
<ubotu> New bug: #147445 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV while using amarok global shortcut" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147445
<ubotu> New bug: #147555 in gobby (universe) "Test bug -- please ignore" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147555
<ubotu> New bug: #147557 in ubuntu "ubuntu server 7.10 beta amd64 network card dectection problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147557
<ubotu> New bug: #147561 in lshw (main) "package lshw 02.10-4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147561
<ubotu> New bug: #147560 in acpi (main) "Kernel detects battery management wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147560
<ubotu> New bug: #147564 in file-roller (main) "package file-roller 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147564
<ubotu> New bug: #147565 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "package nautilus-cd-burner 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147565
<ubotu> New bug: #147566 in unattended-upgrades (main) "package unattended-upgrades 0.25.2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147566
<ubotu> New bug: #147567 in gthumb (main) "package gthumb 3:2.10.6-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147567
<ubotu> New bug: #147562 in launchpad-integration (main) "package launchpad-integration 0.1.14 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147562
<ubotu> New bug: #147563 in language-selector (main) "package language-selector 0.2.8 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147563
<ubotu> New bug: #147570 in evince (main) "package evince 2.20.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147570
<ubotu> New bug: #147571 in apport (main) "package apport-gtk 0.97 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147571
<ubotu> New bug: #147572 in glibc (main) "2.6.1-1ubuntu9 ->32bit apps on amd64 almost completely broken, jittery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147572
<ubotu> New bug: #147573 in yelp (main) "package yelp 2.19.90-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147573
<ubotu> New bug: #147574 in ubuntu "Asus F5 laptop only boots with nosplash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147574
<ubotu> New bug: #147575 in gnome-keyring-manager (main) "package gnome-keyring-manager 2.20.0-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147575
<ubotu> New bug: #147576 in nano (main) "package nano 2.0.6-2 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147576
<ubotu> New bug: #146821 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in pushPlugin()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146821
<ubotu> New bug: #147578 in yelp (main) "package yelp 2.19.90-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147578
<ubotu> New bug: #147580 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "package python-launchpad-bugs 0.2.19 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147580
<ubotu> New bug: #147581 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-standard 1.74 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147581
<ubotu> New bug: #147583 in python-apt (main) "package python-apt 0.7.3.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147583
<ubotu> New bug: #147584 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "package python-launchpad-bugs 0.2.19 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147584
<ubotu> New bug: #147585 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse-agent does not show up in panel anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147585
<ubotu> New bug: #147586 in apport (main) "package apport 0.97 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147586
<ubotu> New bug: #147587 in ubuntu "grub menu.lst update in gutsy make lvm unbootable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147587
<ubotu> New bug: #147589 in miro (universe) "Miro fails to play films when using default renderer (gstreamer works OK)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147589
<ubotu> New bug: #147590 in rhythmbox (main) "Rythmbox crashes my new iPod Nano 8GB (new Ipod Nano with video support)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147590
<ubotu> New bug: #147592 in ubuntu "NVIDIA-Graphic Card and jabberd2-ldap-pgsql " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147592
<ubotu> New bug: #147594 in filezilla (universe) "ftp support in filezilla is gone..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147594
<ubotu> New bug: #147596 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  the wifi  died  after a few minutes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147596
<ubotu> New bug: #147599 in language-pack-cs (main) "Bluetooth Analyzer - nedokonceny preklad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147599
<ubotu> New bug: #147600 in linux-meta (main) "404 when getting restricted modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147600
<ubotu> New bug: #147601 in compiz (main) "white border on popup windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147601
<ubotu> New bug: #147602 in ndisgtk (universe) "Swedish translation for ndisgtk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147602
<ubotu> New bug: #147603 in ubuntustudio-menu (universe) "ubuntustudio-menu 0.5 main menu shows only Places and System other entries of the menu are not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147603
<ubotu> New bug: #147604 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gusty]  Thinkpad T60p Display brightness don't be modified (regression)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147604
<ubotu> New bug: #147605 in avidemux (multiverse) "avidemux crashes while open an .mpg-file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147605
<ubotu> New bug: #147606 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Intelfb completely b0rken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147606
<ubotu> New bug: #147607 in eagle (multiverse) "Eagle has trouble with displaying window contents when compiz is running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147607
<ubotu> New bug: #147609 in cupsys (main) "jetdirect printer prints only the first page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147609
<ubotu> New bug: #147610 in checkgmail (universe) "Checkgmail locale problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147610
<ubotu> New bug: #147612 in ubiquity (main) ""Advanced..." button untranslated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147612
<ubotu> New bug: #147613 in boinc (universe) "boinc_cmd --lookup_account doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147613
<ubotu> New bug: #147614 in ubuntu "Ubuntu can't know some Graphics , for example  Intel(R)82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147614
<ubotu> New bug: #147616 in ubuntu "[GUTSY]  amarok not recognising multimedia keys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147616
<ubotu> New bug: #147617 in grub (main) "Dual boot with Gutsy Gibbon BETA and WinXP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147617
<ubotu> New bug: #147618 in kdebase (main) "[gutsy]  kdm looks for an inexistant /etc/default/locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147618
<ubotu> New bug: #147619 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package ia32-sun-java6-bin 6-03-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147619
<ubotu> New bug: #147621 in teamspeak-client (multiverse) "TeamSpeak doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147621
<ubotu> New bug: #147622 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashes when beagle-live backend is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147622
<ubotu> New bug: #141573 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in glGetString()" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141573
<ubotu> New bug: #147623 in usplash (main) "[EM64T] [gutsy beta]  When booting gutsy, screen stays black." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147623
<ubotu> New bug: #145863 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in groupDrawTabAnimation()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145863
<ubotu> New bug: #147624 in gnomebaker (universe) "[gutsy]  gnomebaker should build-dep on intltool, no template available" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147624
<ubotu> New bug: #147627 in ubuntu "gtk+ file open dialog insists on using (and launches) trackerd even if beagled is running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147627
<ubotu> New bug: #147628 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 - unmet dependencies: gimp: Depends: gimp-data (>= 2.4.0~rc3) but 2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu1 is to be installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147628
<ubotu> New bug: #147630 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "warning/error when opening javadoc man page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147630
<ubotu> New bug: #147632 in stardict (universe) "Uable to put my mouse on the floating windows in Stardic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147632
<ubotu> New bug: #147634 in gedit-plugins (universe) "[gutsy]  External Tools plugin does not save keybindings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147634
<ubotu> New bug: #147635 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "Blank screen on Samsung P35 laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147635
<ubotu> New bug: #147636 in pidgin (main) "[Gutsy]  Strage list behavior in Add buddy->New person dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147636
<ubotu> New bug: #147639 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Errors in attansic L2 "atl2"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147639
<ubotu> New bug: #147637 in ubuntu "Gutsy QT dropdowns flicker on mouseover" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147637
<ubotu> New bug: #147638 in eog (main) "[Gutsy]  Some strings can't be translated. Maybe eog must build-dep on intltool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147638
<ubotu> New bug: #147640 in subversion (main) "SIGSEGV with subversion 1.4.4dfsg1-1ubuntu3 on BDB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147640
<ubotu> New bug: #147641 in update-manager (main) "E:Fel, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve genererade avbrott; detta kan bero p tillbakahllna paket.'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147641
<ubotu> New bug: #147642 in ubuntu "KDE shutdown dialog only has logout button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147642
<ubotu> New bug: #147307 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with ValueError in set_widget_value()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147307
<ubotu> New bug: #147450 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with IndexError in connect()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147450
<ubotu> New bug: #147000 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_vfs_mime_get_description()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147000
<ubotu> New bug: #147643 in kaffeine (main) "Multichannel audio is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147643
<ubotu> New bug: #144592 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144592
<ubotu> New bug: #146925 in system-config-printer (main) "printing applet crashes on closing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146925
<ubotu> New bug: #140910 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with TypeError in fillPrinterTab()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140910
<ubotu> New bug: #146810 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146810
<ubotu> New bug: #147644 in ubuntu "wine windows emulator dissapeared after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147644
<ubotu> New bug: #147645 in base-installer (main) "Ubuntu Studio Gutsy disk displays incorrect tasksel options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147645
<ubotu> New bug: #147646 in base-installer (main) "Ubuntu Studio Gutsy installation fails." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147646
<ubotu> New bug: #147647 in nessus-plugins (main) "nessus-update-plugins fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147647
<ubotu> New bug: #147648 in compiz (main) "no keyboard input if compiz is running" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147648
<ubotu> New bug: #147649 in rhythmbox (main) "gutsy: rhythmbox visualization kills X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147649
<ubotu> New bug: #147651 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice crash on ppt export" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147651
<ubotu> New bug: #147653 in tilda (universe) "Tilda isn't shown correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147653
<ubotu> New bug: #147654 in azureus (universe) "Azureus crash on 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147654
<ubotu> New bug: #147655 in ubuntu "User cannot mount automatically ntfs external drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147655
<JimQode> Hello. Could somebody please set the importance on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/123222
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123222 in xorg "[GUTSY]  GUI fails when running in virtualbox" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<JimQode> I believe it is pretty important and it has been lying there without anyone noticing since first tribe
<Hobbsee> Jima
<Hobbsee> JimQode: are the VBoxVideo. drivers open sourced?
<JimQode> Hobbsee, I have no idea. but xorg is :)
<ubotu> New bug: #147656 in compiz (main) "Desktop freeze on starting Wesnoth" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147656
<ubotu> New bug: #147657 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "xdg-user-dirs translations not always available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147657
<Hobbsee> JimQode: i realise that, but if VBoxVideo si something the virtualbox guys have done, and isnt even in ubuntu, you might do well to go to virtualbox for support.
<Hobbsee> especially if we cant see the source, which i suspect we cant, if it's the guest addon.
<Hobbsee> (which isnt in the ose edition)
<ogra> my vbox works fine here
<Hobbsee> ogra: yes, but you're not using the guest addon stuff, are you?
<ogra> nope
<Hobbsee> ogra: that's why
<ogra> only the standard package
<ogra> ah, right
<JimQode> Hobbsee, are you sure this is a vbox problem? same guest additions work fine on fedora
<Hobbsee> JimQode: in the grand scale of things, it's of low importance, as it's easy not to use the addon.
<Hobbsee> JimQode: nope, i'm not.
<Hobbsee> i'm not an xorg person, nor have i seen the source code and such.
<JimQode> Hobbsee, ok, but still someone should put an importance on the report. Even if it is a low importance.
<Hobbsee> JimQode: as you wish.
<ogra> the log output isnt very helpful
<ogra> its missing the intresting parts :)
<ogra> sounds a bit like related to http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/356 or http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=436
<JimQode> ogra, hmm ogra. thanks for the pointer
<JimQode> it seems to be fixed upstream
<JimQode> someone needs to repackage it then
<ogra> well, not sure, they say its fixed in 1.4.2
<JimQode> they say it runs with svn version
<ogra> i use 1.5 here ...
<ogra> whats your current version ?
<JimQode> 1.4.0
<ogra> ah
<ogra> :)
<ogra> update then :=
<ogra> :)
<JimQode> ogra, does it run with 1.5?
<ogra> no idea, as i said above i use the plain package, no addons
<ogra> with that it works
<JimQode> ogra, did you install the normal installer version? apt-repos have 1.4.0 as the latest version
<Hobbsee> JimQode: gutsy has 1.5.0
<ogra> i usually pull it from the website with gdebi
<Hobbsee> ogra: it is in gutsy now, you know :)
<ogra> wasnt aware its in the repos even :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: it's only been put in recently
<Hobbsee> debian did ti
<ogra> ah
<Hobbsee> ogra: doesnt quite "just work" though
<ogra> well, the gdebi one does ... always (else i couldnt do thin client testing while travelling :) )
<Hobbsee> oh erk.  it doesnt actually work at all
<Hobbsee> you cant do the module setup stuff
<ogra> but admittedly i use a slightly special setup for thn client stuff
<Hobbsee> ogra: i prefer to use the debian repo for it (On their site) - saves gdebi
<ubotu> New bug: #147661 in ubuntu "Installation in Spanish ubuntu 7.10 beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147661
<ogra> ah, well ... i dont like foreign reops in my sources.list :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: that's a point
<ubotu> New bug: #147317 in upstart "Failure to Unmount Local Filesystems (dup-of: 125702)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147317
<ubotu> New bug: #147659 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Compiz breaks the ability to scroll the currently focused window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147659
<ubotu> New bug: #147660 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "Java Run Time installation crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147660
<ubotu> New bug: #147658 in linuxdcpp (universe) "Uncomplete installation of Linuxdcpp for Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147658
<gnudoc> i'm doing a bit of bug triaging in launchpad for the first time - if i can confirm that a "fixed elsewhere" bug really is fixed in a current install of gutsy, and that ubuntu uses a version of the upstream package which includes the fix, then what do i do? do i change the status from confirmed to fix committed?
<Hobbsee> gnudoc: then you change it to fix released - ie, it's fixed in ubuntu.
<gnudoc> Hobbsee: great - thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #147670 in evince (main) "bad thumnaild and printed version for some pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147670
<ubotu> New bug: #147513 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in ORBit_small_get_servant() (dup-of: 83432)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147513
<ubotu> New bug: #147523 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147523
<ubotu> New bug: #147582 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_style_get_valist()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147582
<ubotu> New bug: #147620 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147620
<ubotu> New bug: #147626 in gtkhtml3.14 "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147626
<ubotu> New bug: #147671 in ubuntu "Auto update cannot update "ubuntu-desktop"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147671
<ubotu> New bug: #147672 in wammu (universe) "Too old version" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147672
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #147631 in epiphany-browser "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147631
<ubotu> New bug: #147664 in ubuntu "Gimp 2.4 RC3 requires gimp data to match... Gimp data is RC2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147664
<ubotu> New bug: #147665 in ubuntu "during installation (alternate CD), framebuffer resolution is not detected corectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147665
<ubotu> New bug: #147667 in kdebase (main) "[Gutsy]  Konqueror right-click menu says "paste URL" instead of "paste File"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147667
<ubotu> New bug: #147674 in samba (main) "Samba fails to detect workgroup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147674
<ubotu> New bug: #147466 in libwnck "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147466
<ubotu> New bug: #147181 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV in totem_scrsaver_set_state() (dup-of: 144702)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147181
<ubotu> New bug: #147332 in mpeg2dec (universe) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in mpeg2_slice() (dup-of: 86767)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147332
<ubotu> New bug: #147677 in openoffice.org2 (main) "[gutsy]  Broken; "Format cell" in OO.org Calc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147677
<ubotu> New bug: #147679 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "X crashes with fglrx drivers for ATI Radeon X1600" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147679
<ubotu> New bug: #147668 in yelp (main) "No way to browse applications' manuals" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147668
<ubotu> New bug: #146840 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in groupHandleChanges()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146840
<ubotu> New bug: #147265 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove_all()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147265
<XSource> :(
<ubotu> New bug: #147108 in gimp "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in tile_release()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147108
<ubotu> New bug: #147685 in ubuntu "Please sponsor helloo 2.2-2~ppa2" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147685
<ubotu> New bug: #147039 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147039
<ubotu> New bug: #147056 in evolution "Evolution crashes when adding second calendar" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147056
<ubotu> New bug: #147686 in ubuntu "Please sponsor helloo 2.2-2~ppa4" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147686
<ubotu> New bug: #146965 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_create_instance()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146965
<ubotu> New bug: #147112 in libmms (universe) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147112
<ubotu> New bug: #147687 in spca5xx (universe) "Genius VideoCAM messenger dont work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147687
<ubotu> New bug: #147690 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "xdg-user-dirs: XDG user directories not recongnized after moving $HOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147690
<ubotu> New bug: #147246 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147246
<ubotu> New bug: #147673 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in ifilter_bank()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147673
<ubotu> New bug: #147688 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "wrong md5sum" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147688
<ubotu> New bug: #147689 in scim (main) "input for applications freezes with scim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147689
<ubotu> New bug: #146835 in poppler (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in Catalog::embeddedFile()" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146835
<ubotu> New bug: #147247 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in QObject::activate_signal()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147247
<ubotu> New bug: #147488 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147488
<ubotu> New bug: #147691 in ubuntu "(Gutsy) Must click on the Desktop to see Gnome panels after logging in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147691
<ubotu> New bug: #147414 in alacarte "alacarte crashed with AttributeError in split()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147414
<ubotu> New bug: #147692 in rhythmbox "Some tracks have cracking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147692
<ubotu> New bug: #147694 in gnome-panel (main) "could not get my bluetooth to work with my laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147694
<ubotu> New bug: #147696 in kdebase (main) "updateing 105 files crashed in middle (KDE)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147696
<ubotu> New bug: #147697 in gnome-panel (main) "Trying to run "Screens and Graphics" but applicaton crashes without displaying anything" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147697
<ubotu> New bug: #147192 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in window_grouping_info()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147192
<ubotu> New bug: #147699 in gnome-panel (main) "lost the ability to define how many desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147699
<ubotu> New bug: #147700 in compiz (main) "On login the bottom taskbar is invisible. (dup-of: 147070)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147700
<ubotu> New bug: #147702 in ubuntu "Screen-light manager thing broken in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147702
<gnomefreak> mvo_: i have people trying to get me logs of envy enabled feisty > gutsy upgrades but noone seems to be doing it now :( i would really like u-m to remove envy and any modules it built nvidia.sh or whatever it is has to build its own restricted-modules for kernel and they dont get removed with upgrade afaik
<mvo_> gnomefreak: I looked into the envy upgrade issue last week and I think I have a fix (that will make it into the archive today). do all those people run envy with nvidida? or also with fglrx?
<gnomefreak> mvo_: i think envy is nvidia only but i never looked that deep into it
<gnomefreak> but yes most if not all had nvidia
<ubotu> New bug: #147703 in hplip (main) "package hplip 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147703
<ubotu> New bug: #147704 in gnome-keyring (main) "libpam-gnome-keyring should Replace libpam-keyring" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147704
<ubotu> New bug: #147705 in pygobject (main) "should have a build-depends on python-gobject-doc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147705
<gnomefreak> it is ati as well
<gnomefreak> WARNING: you will have to remove the driver you installed with Envy before upgrading Debian or Ubuntu to a newer release (e.g. upgrading Ubuntu Edgy to Ubuntu Feisty or Debian Etch to Debian Lenny)
<gnomefreak> lol its on the homepage
<mvo_> gnomefreak: that, I have not had a chance yet to test it with ati, but I think nvidia should be ok
<mvo_> gnomefreak: the whole thing is not ideal really :/
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> your right but envy came out it was like automatix everyone had to have it until systems went bad
<gnomefreak> TBH sudo apt-get install IMHO is much easier than downloading envy and running the installer
<ubotu> New bug: #147054 in tracker (main) "tracker-status crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147054
<ubotu> New bug: #147707 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Driver and firmware for Afatech AF9005-based DVB sticks missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147707
<ubotu> New bug: #146915 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in hl_decode_mb()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146915
<ubotu> New bug: #147348 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147348
<ubotu> New bug: #147710 in evolution (main) "Evolution does not recognize daylight saving time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147710
<ubotu> New bug: #147243 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147243
<ubotu> New bug: #147454 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3Put4byte()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147454
<ubotu> New bug: #147713 in ubuntu "[Feisty]   X Error: BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147713
<ubotu> New bug: #147714 in fretsonfire (universe) "FretsOnFire.py crashed with RuntimeError in chooseOutput()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147714
<ubotu> New bug: #147715 in language-pack-cs (main) "system-config-printer - chyb st pekladu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147715
<ubotu> New bug: #147712 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch() (dup-of: 122973)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147712
<ubotu> New bug: #147716 in ubuntu "collaborate with Fedora to enable func capabilities on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147716
<dholbach> hey Martinp23
<ubotu> New bug: #147132 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in exif_log()" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147132
<ubotu> New bug: #147280 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147280
<ubotu> New bug: #147718 in gnome-panel (main) "(Gutsy) displayconfig has crashed and cant change the resolution now" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147718
<ubotu> New bug: #147722 in ubuntu "lenguaje espaol no se integra totalmente" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147722
<ubotu> New bug: #147724 in opera (partner) "Please add opera translations in the opera package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147724
<ubotu> New bug: #147728 in firefox (main) "Default browser button check doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147728
<ubotu> New bug: #147729 in spamassassin (universe) "UVFe request for spamassassin 3.2.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147729
<bdmurray> pedro_: Happy October
<pedro_> bdmurray: hi! Happy October to you too :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: I watched some IT Crowd - thanks much to you!
<pedro_> bdmurray: oh you're welcome, did you watched the last one?
<pedro_> bdmurray: talking about that i manage to fix my audio, thanks a lot for your help ;-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: No, I'm spacing them out.  I just watched S02E01 the other night.
<bdmurray> I think it was called The Office Outing
<bdmurray> pedro_: I ran across bug 84278 again - do you think it is a gnome-screenshot issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84278 in ubuntu "infinite loop with PrintScreen" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84278
<pedro_> let me see it
<ubotu> New bug: #147731 in bind9 (main) "This package prevent .local adresses to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147731
<pedro_> bdmurray: i also get the hang in my gutsy installation , that's probably is a X issue
<bdmurray> pedro_: Wow, it hung on your system?
<pedro_> just my X
<ubotu> New bug: #147536 in ubuntu "Sarah Hobbs is a jerk." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147536
<ubotu> New bug: #147733 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Blank screen while booting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147733
<pedro_> and it doesn't hang if a press Print Screen without Alt
<ubotu> New bug: #147734 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Je ne suis pas parvenu  localiser un fichier du paquet libc6-dev. Ceci signifie que vous devrez corriger manuellement ce paquet." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147734
<ubotu> New bug: #147736 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  PDF printer not available by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147736
<pedro_> what!
<pedro_> trolling at reports, iak.
<pochu> pedro_: just for your information, there's no need to forward tracker bugs upstream, since upstream reads and triages them in launchpad :)
<pochu> pedro_: anyway, your help is much appreciated!
<pedro_> pochu: cool then :-)
<pochu> That doesn't mean you can't triage bugs! :p
<ubotu> New bug: #147737 in initramfs-tools (main) "ata_piix does not get loaded from initrd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147737
<bdmurray> It might be interesting to start a wiki page of upstreams that look at launchpad bugs.
<pochu> Sounds good.
<bdmurray> I think amarok uses LP too
<pedro_> as their principal bug tracker?
<bdmurray> No, not principally but their upstream looks at amarok bugs in Launchpad
<pochu> At ubuntu bugs for their product, that is.
<bdmurray> pochu: Yes, much better worded.
<ubotu> New bug: #147739 in wine (universe) "system locks during creation of .wine folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147739
<ubotu> New bug: #147740 in ubuntu "network tools menu not translated in french" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147740
<ubotu> New bug: #147741 in ubuntu "Pidgin doesn't connect to server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147741
<ubotu> New bug: #147742 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147742
<rbs-tito> I'm on Gutsy Beta, the lower panel isn't there when GNOME first starts. I have to click near the bottom of the screen to do it
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: What do you mean to do it?
<rbs-tito> Whoops, I meant to get the panel to appear
<bdmurray> Does that happen with every user?
<rbs-tito> I only have one user, should I create another account and test it out?
<albert23> bug 147070
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147070 in compiz "bottom panel not visible when desktop starts" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147070
<rbs-tito> thanks
<rbs-tito> I couldn't find it on launchpad
<rbs-tito> Right, now I've got to go get syslog off the live CD
<rbs-tito> Before I go, does anyone else experience the screen flashing black when you click the GNOME quit button?
<rbs-tito> (Nvidia drivers)
<bdmurray> Not I
<bdmurray> I don't have nvidia though
<rbs-tito> It seemed to be alright in nv , but not in nvidia
<rbs-tito> I'll save that for later, i need to go get that syslog
<rbs-tito> I'm trying to reproduce a bug
<rbs-tito> But I can't
<rbs-tito> because I need to get to a stage in the partitioner after formatting
<rbs-tito> wait, I could make another small partition
<ubotu> New bug: #147748 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse from repository and ant don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147748
<ubotu> New bug: #147743 in kubuntu-meta (main) "package kubuntu-desktop 1.56 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147743
<ubotu> New bug: #147744 in ubufox (main) "Ubufox tries to install flashplugin-nonfree, can't find it (multiverse not enabled)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147744
<ubotu> New bug: #147745 in pygoocanvas (universe) "should have a build-depends on python-gobject-doc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147745
<ubotu> New bug: #147751 in evolution (main) "[Gutsy]  Drag-n-drop function does not work for moving/ copying messages between folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147751
<ubotu> New bug: #147753 in compiz (main) "gutsy: compiz sometimes becomes non-responsive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147753
<ubotu> New bug: #147755 in ubuntu "Print driver for LaserJet 4100 series is locked in tray 1. (HP-LaserJet-laserjet.ppd)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147755
<ubotu> New bug: #147756 in tracker (main) "Possible memory leak in trackerd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147756
<ubotu> New bug: #147757 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "uvcvideo module prevents system from suspending or hibernating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147757
<rbs-tito> The screen flashes every time I click quit using the nvidia drivers, what package do I file this against?
<rbs-tito> Should it be nvidia-glx-new ?
<Kmos> you've tried with "nv" driver?
<Mblackwell> Doesn't one of the accessibility options do that?
<rbs-tito> nv works fine
<rbs-tito> It is just nvidia
<rbs-tito> restricted modules *.22
<Kmos> try with nvidia-glx-new
<rbs-tito> That is what it happens with
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> set the bug report to that package
<Kmos> against that package, is what I mean
<rbs-tito> Oh right, I did and it just changed it to restricted modules when I submitted it
<ubotu> New bug: #147442 in firefox (main) "#124581," [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147442
<Kmos> i don't know if restricted-modules have something to do with that
<Kmos> because it's an nvidia issue
<Kmos> and that drivers aren't included in modules
<rbs-tito> restricted modules is just repackaged Nvidia, ATI, Intel etc drivers isn't it?
<rbs-tito> Anyway, I typed nvidia-glx-new and it automatically changed it to that
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> yep
<Kmos> if someone thinks it's not a nvidia problem, they'll forward it to kernel
<rbs-tito> Or maybe xorg
<Kmos> rbs-tito: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies -> also do the minimal information steps and attach the files to the bug report
<Kmos> it will help
<rbs-tito> By the way, bug 43252 is a pain, and I have the card in question to spare. Would it help any of the developers? I don't mind sending it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 43252 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Driver Bug for nVidia 6800 series Cards" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/43252
<ubotu> New bug: #147497 in asoundconf-gtk (universe) "i can`t insall the program in PC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147497
<ubotu> New bug: #147758 in ubuntu "upgrade from feisty to gutsy beta errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147758
<ubotu> New bug: #147759 in evince (main) "printer crashing when printing PDF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147759
<ubotu> New bug: #147760 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Quit button flashes screen black" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147760
<Kmos> rbs-tito: do the "minimal" steps in the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies and attach them to the bug
<rbs-tito> Kmos: Done them except dmesg
<rbs-tito> Kmos: The event doesn't add anything to dmesg
<Kmos> ok
<rbs-tito> What about something like glxinfo ?
<rbs-tito> Wait
<rbs-tito> This isn't a kernel bug at all
<rbs-tito> It is compiz!
<bdmurray> pedro_: brightness is handled by g-p-m isn't it?
<pedro_> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> Wow, there are a lot of g-p-m bug reports.
<bdmurray> Have you seen a bug about dropping the brightness all the way down?
<ubotu> New bug: #147763 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer pcm audio output issue, can only use master" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147763
<ubotu> New bug: #147762 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Power states AMD64x2 broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147762
<pedro_> probably this one, bug 81407
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81407 in acpi-support "[Feisty]  Thinkpad (all models) LCD brightness control cycles between lowest settings only" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81407
<Kmos> bdmurray: u're a xfce user ?
<Kmos> bug 125669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125669 in xscreensaver "xfce screensaver configurer doesn't run/exist" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125669
<bdmurray> Kmos: Nope, I don't have xubuntu setup
<Kmos> ok
<bdmurray> pedro_: What I was that I can lower the brightness all the way to "off" and it won't go back up
<Kmos> asac: bug 26874
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 26874 in network-manager "No notification is network cables are unplugged." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/26874
<Kmos> asac: isn't this already fixed?
<pedro_> bdmurray: to off? i saw one probably related, bug 121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off between brightness levels during fades, and when on battery or at idle" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<ubotu> New bug: #147768 in kdepim (main) "Download failed in some way!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147768
<ubotu> New bug: #147769 in kdebase (main) "Screen becomes garbled when selecting 'K button' -> 'Log out...'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147769
<ubotu> New bug: #147770 in gthumb (main) "awful print quality due to unwanted blur" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147770
<ubotu> New bug: #147771 in syncropated (universe) "Syncropated Won't Sync Kodak SD/MMC/CF/Smart Card Reader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147771
<ubotu> New bug: #147772 in gnome-power-manager (main) "possible to lower brightness all the way to off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147772
<ubotu> New bug: #147775 in ubuntu "Text based installer hangs after installing default packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147775
<ubotu> New bug: #147779 in libspf2 (universe) "Please sync libspf2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147779
<ubotu> New bug: #147777 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox and dia-common upgrade crashes on gutsy beta upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147777
<ubotu> New bug: #147780 in aptitude (main) "aptitude safe-upgrade (and full-upgrade) parameter not listed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147780
<ubotu> New bug: #147782 in system-config-printer (main) "[Gutsy]  Please, add the 'X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=system-config-printer' line into the .desktop files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147782
<ubotu> New bug: #147785 in libgphoto2 (main) "Cannot connect to Canon PowerShot S3 IS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147785
<ubotu> New bug: #147786 in totem (main) "*.qtl movies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147786
<ubotu> New bug: #147788 in system-config-printer (main) "[Gutsy]  Please, change the translation domain for the 'Default Printer' tool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147788
<asac> Kmos: most likely
<asac> Kmos: maybe ask submitter
<ubotu> New bug: #147789 in totem (main) "[gutsy] [totem]  bogus slider ( GtkHScale ) function or option." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147789
<Kmos> asac: ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #147790 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_object_get_parent() (dup-of: 144254)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147790
<ubotu> New bug: #147791 in kdemultimedia (main) "[gutsy]  no sound module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147791
<bdmurray> pedro_: Did you see the latest comment on 84278?
<pedro_> bdmurray: looking at it now
<pedro_> bdmurray: mm it looks like a good _workaround_ to me
<pedro_> do you want to create a couple of wishlist tasks with it ?
<bdmurray> tasks for?
<pedro_> gnome-utils and the kde app that control that keys, to be able to disable the repeat feature trough their gui
<ubotu> New bug: #147793 in ubuntu "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147793
<ubotu> New bug: #147792 in ubuntu "UME: psb.ko module missing from lpia kernels." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147792
<ubotu> New bug: #147794 in net-snmp (main) "snmpd segfaults on -LX options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147794
<ubotu> New bug: #147796 in update-manager (main) "unable to fetch pre-requists" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147796
<ubotu> New bug: #137581 in cupsys (main) "[Gusty]  Printer shared by default (Security)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137581
<ubotu> New bug: #147795 in gajim (universe) "if someone write me icq transport crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147795
<Nafallo> that's probably a bug in the transport then... ;-)
<Windkracht8> Good day, I've got a problem with starting gdm with Gutsy, can someone tell me what data to collect for a bug report?
<Kmos> Windkracht8: first search if there isn't any bug reported yet about your problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #147798 in ubuntu "kernel general protection fault when copying a lot of files over Samba" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147798
<ubotu> New bug: #147799 in ubuntu "middle button don't work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147799
<Windkracht8> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #147800 in system-config-printer (main) "Gutsy : bluetooth printing was working but is not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147800
<ubotu> New bug: #147801 in cups-pdf (main) "package cups-pdf 2.4.6-3ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147801
<ubotu> New bug: #141061 in ubiquity (main) "HDD encryption not available on installation" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141061
<ubotu> New bug: #147806 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "package j2re1.4 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4.list]  failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess pre-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 3 zurck  (I can't accept the license)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147806
<ubotu> New bug: #145079 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with ) in <html>() (dup-of: 144165)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145079
<ubotu> New bug: #147807 in udev (main) "udev vol_id does not recognise FAT* partitions with sector size 8192" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147807
<ubotu> New bug: #145123 in compiz (main) "Keyboard shortcut works even when the screen is locked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145123
<ubotu> New bug: #147809 in ubuntu "Internet don't work in GNOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147809
<ubotu> New bug: #147808 in ubuntu "udevd running wild" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147808
<ubotu> New bug: #147810 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  pyelemental" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147810
<ubotu> New bug: #147811 in rt2500 (universe) "Ubuntu 7.10 Wireless Interface WEP password login problem with Asus WL-167G Usb Wlan Adapter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147811
<ubotu> New bug: #147812 in zsh (main) "Please grant freeze exception for zsh merge from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147812
<ubotu> New bug: #147813 in pidgin (main) "pidgin fails to start without error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147813
<ubotu> New bug: #147804 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147804
<ubotu> New bug: #147814 in compiz (main) "compiz doesn't work with multiple X screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147814
<ubotu> New bug: #146232 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146232
<ubotu> New bug: #147817 in liferea (main) "(Liferea_Gutsy) RSS feeds do not launch in Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147817
<bdmurray> pedro_: re bug 147683 I don't think the DVD is important
<ubotu> Bug 147683 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/147683 is private
<bdmurray> I think it was just the fact that totem was open with a file and I inserted any DVD
<ubotu> New bug: #146660 in udev (main) "volumeid failed tu update (dup-of: 146513)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/146660
<ubotu> New bug: #147818 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  batik SVG lib" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147818
<ubotu> New bug: #147819 in nautilus (main) "openoffice documents preview icons have no border nor background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147819
<pedro_> bdmurray: weird... i  cannot reproduce it with an old dvd disc (don't know what type it is) i have that's why i told you that in the report
<bdmurray> and totem was already open?
<bdmurray> hunh, well I can't reproduce it now
<bdmurray> Let me dig some more
<pedro_> yup with totem open
<pedro_> ok cool
<ubotu> New bug: #147821 in langpack-locales (main) "package locales 2.6.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147821
<ubotu> New bug: #147822 in libsndfile (main) "Please sync libsndfile (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147822
<bdmurray> hunh
<bdmurray> pedro_: It seems it has to be a wav file
<ubotu> New bug: #147826 in tcpxtract (universe) "Seg Fault when processing wireless derived data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147826
<ubotu> New bug: #147827 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "FUJITSU SIEMENS XTB70 snd-hda-intel fix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147827
<pedro_> bdmurray: ah, let me see if i can reproduce it with one
<ubotu> New bug: #147682 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[xps1330]  microphone built-in doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147682
<ubotu> New bug: #147830 in amarok (main) "Amarok crash while scanning database for changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147830
<ubotu> New bug: #147831 in ubuntu "Sound output malfunction, sound system preference crashes on playback test" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147831
<pedro_> bdmurray: i got no crash here, it start playing the dvd
<bdmurray> hrm
<ubotu> New bug: #147832 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash while transfering file in the 2splited view" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147832
<ubotu> New bug: #147833 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash when closed it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147833
<ubotu> New bug: #147834 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "open office not checking capitalizations with the en-gb dictionary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147834
<ubotu> New bug: #147835 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash while transfering file in the 2splited view (2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147835
<ubotu> New bug: #147124 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin Security Advisory, CVE-2007-4996 (dup-of: 147103)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147124
<ubotu> New bug: #147837 in ubuntu "Text Installation failed - 2 reasons: encrypted+lvm fs, screen font hang" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147837
<ubotu> New bug: #147838 in konversation (main) "konversation crashed while reconneting to server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147838
<ubotu> New bug: #147170 in ubuntu "Upgrade  from Dapper give bug?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147170
<ubotu> New bug: #147839 in pidgin (main) "Preferences are not saved after log out." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147839
<ubotu> New bug: #147840 in update-manager (main) "Getting upgrade pre-requists failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147840
<ubotu> New bug: #147841 in ubuntu "Wireless networking needs restart after booting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147841
<ubotu> New bug: #147842 in emerald (universe) "Please make Emerald depend on Subversion!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147842
<ubotu> New bug: #147844 in gnome-desktop (main) "Resize window broken when titlebar is off-screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147844
<ubotu> New bug: #147845 in emerald (universe) "Gutsy: Installing themes from the svn repository produces errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147845
<ubotu> New bug: #147847 in kdemultimedia (main) "button +/6 volume not working in kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147847
<ubotu> New bug: #147849 in pidgin (main) "[Reproducable]  pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_path_get_basename() - on deleting a not started filetransfer and removing it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147849
<ubotu> New bug: #147850 in debconf (main) "Latest Gutsy update fails with segmentation fault " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147850
<ubotu> New bug: #147851 in gnome-panel (main) "i cannot run my cd rom games and any install programs what cani do" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147851
<ubotu> New bug: #147852 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity-frontend-gtk should't depend on gnome-control-center" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147852
<ubotu> New bug: #147854 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147854
<ubotu> New bug: #147855 in ubuntu "Missing sound section in gnome-keybinding-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147855
<ubotu> New bug: #147858 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "western digital WD800ADFS ncq problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147858
<ubotu> New bug: #147861 in inotify-tools (universe) "[UVFe]  Update to inotify-tools 3.11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147861
<ubotu> New bug: #147862 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Xen kernel hangs randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147862
<ubotu> New bug: #147863 in libconfig (universe) "libconfig.pc not installed by libconfig0-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147863
<ubotu> New bug: #147864 in ubuntu "Profanity in error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147864
<ubotu> New bug: #147865 in knetdockapp (universe) "Knetdockapp only shows packets on Kubuntu 7.10 Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147865
<ubotu> New bug: #147866 in unzip (main) "unzip extracts directories as symlinks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147866
<ubotu> New bug: #147868 in ubuntu "no error message when totem fails to play DVD movie disc" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147868
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-02
<ubotu> New bug: #147869 in ubuntu "normal VLC shortcut keys doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147869
<ubotu> New bug: #147870 in linux-meta (main) "atheros card suddenly stopped working in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147870
<ubotu> New bug: #147871 in dibbler (universe) "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync dibbler (0.6.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147871
<ubotu> New bug: #147872 in compiz (main) "Window Previews plugin - incorrect behavior" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147872
<ubotu> New bug: #147873 in compiz (main) "Gutsy Beta: Compiz "sync to vblank option" doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147873
<ubotu> New bug: #147874 in apt (main) "apt-get  install core dumped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147874
<ubotu> New bug: #147875 in ubuntu "firefox font overlaps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147875
<ubotu> New bug: #147876 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gutsy Beta: Two Desktop entries in "Places" menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147876
<ubotu> New bug: #147883 in rhythmbox (main) "Songs that have a space in their path are not imported automatically from watched music folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147883
<ubotu> New bug: #147884 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox loses radio stations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147884
<ubotu> New bug: #147885 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gutsy: gnome-power-manager incorrectly reports suspend failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147885
<ubotu> New bug: #147886 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ivtv-fb module has not been merged into mainline yet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147886
<ubotu> New bug: #147888 in acpi (main) "acpi gibbon toshiba" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147888
<ubotu> New bug: #147889 in ubuntu "Feisty-Gutsy beta amd64 upgrade does not set default kernel correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147889
<ubotu> New bug: #147891 in ubuntu "Battery indicator reacts slowly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147891
<ubotu> New bug: #147097 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@IA__gdk_window_get_toplevel]  [@gdk_window_is_toplevel_frozen]  [@IA__gdk_window_process_all_updates]  (dup-of: 144326)" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147097
<penguin42> How do I link a KDE bug tracker bug to an ubuntu launchpad bug?
<bdmurray> link KDE to a launchpad bug? not the other way?
<penguin42> bdmurray:: I created a launchpad bug, someone told me the best thing would be if I created a KDE bug entry, which I've done - now I'm assuming I should tell launchpad about the KDE entry
<ubotu> New bug: #147897 in ubuntu "Hard freeze on disableing of the wlan card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147897
<bdmurray> penguin42: Yes, that would be ideal.  What is the lp bug number?
<bdmurray> I can walk you through the process.
<penguin42> #139353
<penguin42> it's only a wishlister
<bdmurray> So you want to click on the "Also affects:" distribution/package link.
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> I looked at that - but it confused me since it seemd to be trying to do two different things
<bdmurray> Yeah, it is a bit confusing.  You want to put the upstream bug url in the bottom "URL" box.
<penguin42> ok - and just ignore the top bit and hope it doesn't associate it with Baltix
<bdmurray> That'll setup a watch for the upstream bug and subscribers to the lp bug will get notified when the upstream status changes.
<penguin42> It says 'there is 1 error' and tells me a bug watch can't be assoicated iwth Baltix
<bdmurray> hrm
<penguin42> indeed
<penguin42> The KDE url I put in is: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150396
<ubotu> KDE bug 150396 in general "Amarok: Ability to pause on resume" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<bdmurray> okay the other way then
<bdmurray> Sorry about that
<bdmurray> Also affects: project
<bdmurray> Then put in amarok, then the url
<penguin42> There is no project in launchpad called KDE
<penguin42> is what that page says
<ubotu> New bug: #147899 in ubuntu "no sound dell laptop 1720 gutsy beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147899
<bdmurray> The project should have been Amarok
<bdmurray> I've added it now.
<bdmurray> If you look at the bug you will see the watch
<bdmurray> The status should update in 24 hours
<bdmurray> So projects usually correlate to packages
<penguin42> Thanks - was that capital K at the end of amaroK intentional?
<ubotu> New bug: #147900 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147900
<Flannel> penguin42: that's what the programs name is.
<penguin42> really? Ah I guess it is about the only KDE program without the K at the start :-)
<penguin42> While I'm here; I've got a bug #139928  that's marked incomplete and has been for a couple of weeks; I've debugged it fully and attached exactly what to change (and told the upstream guys who agreed) - can it be bounced out of inckomplete
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139928 in cpio "[gutsy]  cpio segs on bad input" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139928
<bdmurray> penguin42: looking
<bdmurray> keescook: can you look at bug 139928 again?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139928 in cpio "[gutsy]  cpio segs on bad input" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139928
<Hobbsee> bug 147493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147493 in ubuntu "Ardour, Jack, Password Nightmares." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147493
<ubotu> New bug: #147901 in update-manager (main) "sound recorder does not record from internet radio etc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147901
<ubotu> New bug: #147902 in kde-guidance (main) "Battery disappears on restore, no longer reacts to lid close " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147902
<Hobbsee> wow, just wow
<ajmitch> wow?
<ajmitch> ah, the response
<ajmitch> interesting
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and he's filed a bug about me, bitching
<Hobbsee> dear firefox, please dont crash.
<Hobbsee> and he's also removed his account
<ubotu> New bug: #147903 in ubuntu "X doesn't start in safe graphics mode with an ATI Radeon X300 PCI-Ex TC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147903
<ubotu> New bug: #147904 in nxml-mode (universe) "package nxml-mode 20041004-7 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147904
<ajmitch> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #147905 in mythtv (multiverse) "xscreensaver not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147905
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ubotu> New bug: #147907 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox cannot show lyrics anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147907
* ajmitch wonders what he'll have written to the CC
<ubotu> New bug: #147911 in findutils (main) ""updatedb" cron job: test if called by root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147911
<ubotu> New bug: #147910 in gnome-vfs "gnome vfs items not appearing " [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147910
<ubotu> New bug: #147912 in firefox (main) "print selection radio buttion disabled after print preview" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147912
<ubotu> New bug: #147913 in gnash (universe) "[gutsy]  gnash shipped with GPLv2 debian copyright even though upstream uses GPLv3 since 0.8.1" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147913
<ubotu> New bug: #147915 in emerald (universe) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV     rotating cube" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147915
<ScottK> bddebian: boo
<bddebian> Heh
<ubotu> New bug: #147919 in tracker (main) "tracker ignores gconf settings for thumbnailers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147919
<ubotu> New bug: #147920 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-binfilter 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147920
<ubotu> New bug: #147921 in evince (main) "Document Viewer cannot show .pdf files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147921
<ubotu> New bug: #147922 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-dictionary couldn't find local dictionary and strategies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147922
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:40)
<ubotu> New bug: #147923 in ubuntu "Microphone (jack and built in) do not work in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147923
<ubotu> New bug: #147926 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "xv video shows garbage after running compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147926
<ubotu> New bug: #147928 in ubuntu "too many annoying interruptions during distribution upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147928
<ubotu> New bug: #147931 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus freezes when opening external hard drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147931
<ubotu> New bug: #147932 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel doesn't appear for first logon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147932
<ubotu> New bug: #147933 in ekiga (main) "package ekiga 2.0.11-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147933
<ubotu> New bug: #147934 in ubuntu "caps lock light not working " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147934
<ubotu> New bug: #147935 in ubuntu "Gnome shutdown dialog takes a long time to show up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147935
<ubotu> New bug: #147936 in openoffice.org (main) "Cannot set Font Color in Header of Footer of Calc." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147936
<ubotu> New bug: #147939 in buildbot (universe) "new upstream release 0.7.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147939
<ubotu> New bug: #147941 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "Network-Manager-OpenVPN crashes after the latest update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147941
<ubotu> New bug: #147943 in compiz (main) "compiz hides quick loading windows at login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147943
<ubotu> New bug: #147944 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice cannot print and hungup meny times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147944
<ubotu> New bug: #147945 in ubuntu "applesmc not loading during boot time in macbook pro (santa rosa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147945
<ubotu> New bug: #147946 in bash (main) "Please apply new upstream bugfix patches (018-025)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147946
<ubotu> New bug: #147947 in xsane (main) "xsane crashes with epsom scnner 'snapscan:libusb:005:003 invalid..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147947
<ubotu> New bug: #147949 in gnome-panel (main) "When I try to update using update manager I get an error." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147949
<ubotu> New bug: #147950 in ubuntu "ATI drivers cause problems with Mobility Radeon X300" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147950
<ubotu> New bug: #147951 in tzdata (main) "package tzdata 2007f-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147951
<ubotu> New bug: #147952 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.78 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpUeQp4A/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpUeQp4A/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpUeQp4A/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147952
<ubotu> New bug: #147953 in fusesmb (universe) "fusesmb shows "test"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147953
<ubotu> New bug: #147954 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player can install in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147954
<Hobbsee> ...ok?
<ubotu> New bug: #147955 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 beta failed to reboot after successful installation on Acer Aspire 5520 G" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147955
<totalwormage> hehe nice description :D
<ubotu> New bug: #147957 in ubuntu "root won't mount by UUID, device doesn't exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147957
<ubotu> New bug: #147959 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with SIGSEGV in PyEval_EvalFrameEx()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147959
<ubotu> New bug: #147960 in amarok (main) "Opening Amarok in Gutsy causes log out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147960
<ubotu> New bug: #147961 in ubuntu "battery monitor shows charge decreasing while laptop is plugged in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147961
<ubotu> New bug: #147964 in yelp (main) "Desktop does not re-awake from sleep(suspend)mode." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147964
<ubotu> New bug: #147962 in ubuntu "Palm connection problem (synchronize and as usb storage using CardExport) (Gutsy Beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147962
<ubotu> New bug: #147963 in hal (main) "[Gutsy]  HAL won't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147963
<ubotu> New bug: #147965 in openoffice.org (main) "Opening Excel spreadsheet crashes OO.org Calc on exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147965
<ubotu> New bug: #147966 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties message dialog fails to close properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147966
<dholbach> good morning
<totalwormage> mornin'
<dholbach> hi totalwormage
<totalwormage> which reminds me -> breakfast!
<ubotu> New bug: #147971 in cups-pdf (main) "package cups-pdf 2.4.6-3ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur?ck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147971
<ubotu> New bug: #147972 in ubuntu "Kernel boot hangs on IRQ in Gutsy with Thinkpad X21" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147972
<ubotu> New bug: #147973 in ubuntu "Power button does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147973
<ubotu> New bug: #147974 in cups-pdf (main) "package cups-pdf 2.4.6-3ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147974
<ubotu> New bug: #147975 in evince (main) "[Gutsy]  evince almost completely fails to render a pdf file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147975
<ubotu> New bug: #147976 in ubuntu "Won't boot ubuntu but will boot xp!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147976
<ubotu> New bug: #147978 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "task bar does not appear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147978
<ubotu> New bug: #147979 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "vmware-server install fails unable to locate Class C subnet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147979
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #147981 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-doc 6-03-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147981
<Mblackwell> bug 146474
<ubotu> Bug 146474 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/146474 is private
<Mblackwell> bug 147464
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<Mblackwell> there
<ubotu> New bug: #147983 in ubuntu "sun-java6-jre is installed by default in server version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147983
<ubotu> New bug: #147984 in ubuntu "Laptop doesn't suspend upon closing the lid but does suspend with explicit command (keyboard or menu)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147984
<ubotu> New bug: #147987 in tor (universe) "remove tor from gutsy" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147987
<ubotu> New bug: #147992 in spamassassin (universe) "spamd starts razor as root despite -u spamd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147992
<ubotu> New bug: #147994 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "requestsync should have a command line switch to use python-launchpad-bugs (instead of mailing)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147994
<ubotu> New bug: #147977 in firestarter (universe) "firestarter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_unref() (dup-of: 146391)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147977
<ubotu> New bug: #147995 in ubuntu "[Kubuntu Gutsy]  After KDE login, cursor is a crosshair and first click doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147995
<ubotu> New bug: #147918 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145230)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147918
<ubotu> New bug: #147948 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "K3B no-write on DVD Image to Plextor 716A Drive (dup-of: 86767)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147948
<ubotu> New bug: #147996 in ubuntu "powermanager suddenly reports that battery had been removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147996
<ubotu> New bug: #133982 in ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.10 doesn't print anything (HP Deskjet 710c)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133982
<ubotu> New bug: #148000 in gnome-session (main) "sometime gnome-settings-daemon crash at startup, and gnome-volume-manager, gnome-power-manager doesn't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148000
<ubotu> New bug: #148001 in evince (main) "I cannot edit an editable pdf (with forms)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148001
<ubotu> New bug: #148003 in gnome-mount (main) "mounting Luks encrypted USB-HDD does not work reliably" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148003
<ubotu> New bug: #148005 in rpmstrap "rpmstrap, centos4 package names mismatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148005
<ubotu> New bug: #148006 in kernel-image-2.6.7-i386 (universe) "HPFS partition cannot be written" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148006
<ubotu> New bug: #148007 in ubuntu ""Custom" in "Apperances" tab has no function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148007
<ubotu> New bug: #148008 in ubuntu "ff will not open thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148008
<ubotu> New bug: #148009 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Display brightness control only half functional on Samsung X11-T5500 notebook (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148009
<Jordan_U> Why is the priority of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/125767 only wishlist? This seems like a serious problem for kubuntu users.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125767 in knetworkmanager "KNetworkManager Can't Set "Roaming Mode"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #148010 in system-config-printer (main) "Unable to resize window to fit screen-width (1024x768)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148010
<ubotu> New bug: #148013 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer crashes when connect to cupsys fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148013
<ubotu> New bug: #148014 in grub-installer (main) "grub-installer uses wrong device name " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148014
<Jordan_U> Why is the priority of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/125767 only wishlist? This seems like a serious problem for kubuntu users.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125767 in knetworkmanager "KNetworkManager Can't Set "Roaming Mode"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #148017 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr() (dup-of: 147348)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148017
<ubotu> New bug: #148018 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in jabber_caps_free_clientinfo()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148018
<ubotu> New bug: #148019 in ubuntu "ndiswrapper does not launch at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148019
<ubotu> New bug: #148020 in ubuntu "usb2serial adapter disconnects after a few seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148020
<ubotu> New bug: #148021 in ubuntu "live cd does not show kernel panic messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148021
<ubotu> New bug: #148022 in system-config-printer (main) "applet crashes ('str' object is not callable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148022
<ubotu> New bug: #148023 in ubiquity (main) "InstallStepError: MigrationAssistantApply failed with code 10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148023
<ubotu> New bug: #148034 in ubuntu "package libpam0g 0.99.7.1-5ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148034
<ubotu> New bug: #148035 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Labels overlap on bottom scale in german locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148035
<ubotu> New bug: #148036 in nautilus (main) "Pushing backspace deletes links in places accidently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148036
<ubotu> New bug: #148037 in blender (universe) "blender crashes on camera view" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148037
<ubotu> New bug: #148038 in ubuntu "Gutsy HDD DMA problem, when NVIDIA Driver Activate the System Freeze!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148038
<ubotu> New bug: #148042 in subversion (main) "autopkgtest gutsy subversion: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148042
<ubotu> New bug: #148041 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "new version binary nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148041
<ubotu> New bug: #148046 in liferea (main) "liferea-1.4.3b doesn't update feeds correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148046
<ubotu> New bug: #148047 in python-pysqlite2 (main) "python-pysqlite2 version clash with libsqlite3 on dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148047
<ubotu> New bug: #148048 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy]  OpenOffice.org .desktop files doesn't honor ooo-build Rosetta's template" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148048
<ubotu> New bug: #148049 in gimp (main) "[Gutsy]  Please, add the 'X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=gimp20' line into the .desktop file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148049
<ubotu> New bug: #148050 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Appletouch driver loses button up events" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148050
<ubotu> New bug: #148051 in kde-systemsettings (main) "kde-systemsettings: search doesn't highlight found entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148051
<ubotu> New bug: #148053 in moblin-image-creator (universe) "samsungq1ultrafull daily build missing linux-restricted-modules" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148053
<ubotu> New bug: #148054 in kde-systemsettings (main) "No way to disable strigi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148054
<ubotu> New bug: #148055 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Thinkpad-acpi controls backlight poorly on new Thinkpads, prevents maximum brightness" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148055
<ubotu> New bug: #148057 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  T60 fails to suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148057
<ubotu> New bug: #148059 in tomboy (main) "Typo in german Tomboy "Start Here" causes bug in linking example" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148059
<ubotu> New bug: #148012 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148012
<ubotu> New bug: #147988 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147988
<ubotu> New bug: #147989 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147989
<ubotu> New bug: #148062 in ubuntu "unaccessable partitions since upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148062
<ubotu> New bug: #147896 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147896
<ubotu> New bug: #148063 in ubuntu "Ndiswrapper and kernel panic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148063
<ubotu> New bug: #148064 in apport (main) "Please add a "I know what I am doing" mode." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148064
<ubotu> New bug: #148065 in cupsys (main) "Backends could not be debugged via apport" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148065
<ubotu> New bug: #148066 in totem (main) "Movie player crashed.  I think it was trying to create thumbnails. (dup-of: 132773)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148066
<ubotu> New bug: #148071 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148071
<ubotu> New bug: #148070 in keyjnote (universe) "KeyJnote failing Error: pdftoppm produced an unreadable file (page 1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148070
<ubotu> New bug: #148068 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "lpia flavour missing b44 module" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148068
<ubotu> New bug: #148072 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "system crashes after kernel oops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148072
<ubotu> New bug: #148073 in compiz (main) "totem plugin going fullscreen freezes computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148073
<ubotu> New bug: #148075 in germinate (main) "Germinate does not appear to treat the name of another seed as a dependency." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148075
<ubotu> New bug: #148076 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-libc-dev None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-libc-dev.list]  failed to install/upgrade: leitura curta em buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb durante `./usr/include/linux/dvb/dmx.h')" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148076
<ubotu> New bug: #145816 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145816
<ubotu> New bug: #148077 in swfdec0.3 (universe) "swf-player has wrong dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148077
<ubotu> New bug: #148078 in tasksel (main) "When selecting the audio, video, graphics, or audio-plugins tasks for Ubuntustudio, the desktop task is not installed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148078
<ubotu> New bug: #148079 in debsig-verify (universe) "install debsig-verify broken install pakages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148079
<ubotu> New bug: #148080 in ubuntu "Hibernation fails with blank screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148080
<ubotu> New bug: #148081 in ubuntu "[ubuntu]  Adjust date & time gives blank window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148081
<ubotu> New bug: #148084 in ubuntu "totem-like/firefox-like plugin installer for file-roller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148084
<ubotu> New bug: #148086 in firehol (universe) "firehol does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148086
<ubotu> New bug: #148089 in ubuntu "Geforce 2, low resolution in Gutsy beta, EDID fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148089
<ubotu> New bug: #148090 in rhythmbox (main) "Copying music to Mac-formatted iPod appears to work but inexplicably doesn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148090
<ubotu> New bug: #148091 in gnome-panel (main) "Top panel invisible upon login to Gutsy 7.10 beta (GNOME)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148091
<ubotu> New bug: #148067 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_queue_peek_tail_link()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148067
<ubotu> New bug: #148092 in ubuntu "Appearance Preferences dialog hangs when selecting custom effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148092
<ubotu> New bug: #147784 in libexif (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in exif_loader_write()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147784
<ubotu> New bug: #148093 in ubuntu "[Regression]  PCMCIA wireless card no longer works upon insertion (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148093
<ubotu> New bug: #148095 in ubuntu "Common websites do not load (outdated DNS?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148095
<ubotu> New bug: #148097 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No HDMI audio with ALC883 chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148097
<ubotu> New bug: #148098 in gambas2 (universe) "incorrect visualization in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148098
<ubotu> New bug: #148102 in sendmail (universe) "op.txt is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148102
<ubotu> New bug: #148103 in ubuntu "Request for packaging, VPN client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148103
<ubotu> New bug: #148100 in pygoocanvas (universe) "Include example programs in /usr/share/doc/python-pygoocanvas/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148100
<Pusur> May sound like a silly question, but... Is it hard and/or/ a lot of work being in the bug squad?
<pochu> Pusur: nope, just triage bugs, and get some experience :)
<ubotu> New bug: #148106 in nautilus (main) "Unable to open Nautilus windows" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148106
<ubotu> New bug: #148107 in ubuntu "[Regression]  gnome-panel clock applet no longer displaying task/appointment list for exchange accounts (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148107
<ubotu> New bug: #148109 in ltsp (main) "getltscfg doesn't allow an empty lts.conf file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148109
<ubotu> New bug: #148110 in compiz (main) "compiz opengl rendering artefacts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148110
<ubotu> New bug: #148111 in ubuntu "I have two printer control panels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148111
<ubotu> New bug: #148114 in tracker (main) "tracker should report filenames first" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148114
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #148112 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.79 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmppa0qjd/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148112
<ubotu> New bug: #148116 in ubuntu "When I hibernate my laptop, the ethernet  interface vanishes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148116
<ubotu> New bug: #148117 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Rage: Unsuitable videomode autoselected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148117
<ubotu> New bug: #148120 in ubuntu "[Wish]  Dont show viewport switcher preview (when Compiz enabled)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148120
<ubotu> New bug: #148122 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig hiding real problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148122
<ubotu> New bug: #148123 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "[Wish]  Dont show viewport switcher preview (when Compiz enabled)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148123
<ubotu> New bug: #148118 in tracker (main) "tracker searches sometimes don't work, reporting "Process /usr/bin/trackerd exited with status 0"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148118
<ubotu> New bug: #148119 in ubuntu "release link broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148119
<ubotu> New bug: #148124 in xchat-gnome (main) "Can't come back from being away" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148124
<ubotu> New bug: #148127 in ubuntu "usb don't mount automaticaly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148127
<ubotu> New bug: #148128 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-bin.list]  failed to install/upgrade: alamprotsess pre-installation script tagastas l?petamisel veakoodi 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148128
<ubotu> New bug: #148130 in elisa (universe) "Elisa crashes on gutsy with intel gm965" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148130
<ubotu> New bug: #148129 in conduit (universe) "conduit crashed with RefreshError in refresh()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148129
<ubotu> New bug: #148133 in evince (main) "Regression: Fullscrean and Presentation keyboard shortcuts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148133
<ubotu> New bug: #148134 in gnotime (universe) "various segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148134
<ubotu> New bug: #148135 in gnome-ppp (universe) "gnome ppp does not minimise to tray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148135
<ubotu> New bug: #148137 in ubuntu "I've never seen an error like this one." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148137
<ubotu> New bug: #148138 in gnome-terminal (main) "High cpu usage on Xorg with gnome-terminal and transparency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148138
<ubotu> New bug: #148140 in ubuntu "No sound on IBM Z61p with Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148140
<ubotu> New bug: #148142 in gnome-app-install (main) "Crash durante upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148142
<ubotu> New bug: #148143 in migration-assistant (main) "[gutsy]  Migration assistant config dialog skipped after manual partitioning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148143
<ubotu> New bug: #148144 in ifupdown (main) "Gutsy: ifdown doesn't recognize eth0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148144
<ubotu> New bug: #148146 in hplip (main) "HP printer not installed correctly on Gutsy through the new automated tool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148146
<ubotu> New bug: #148145 in firefox (main) "website appears then dissappears after load finishes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148145
<ubotu> New bug: #148141 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148141
<ubotu> New bug: #148148 in openoffice.org (main) "heroforge 5.1.2.7 crashes OOo calc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148148
<ubotu> New bug: #148149 in aptitude (main) "aptitude segfaults when dist-upgrade a conflict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148149
<ubotu> New bug: #148099 in willowng (universe) "willowng-config crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148099
<bdmurray> pedro_: Have you seen a gnome bottom panel missing bug?  I thought I saw one last night and it just happened to me.
<pedro_> bdmurray, yep it's a compiz bug, bug  147070
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147070 in compiz "bottom panel not visible when desktop starts" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147070
<bdmurray> We should probably milestone that right?
<pedro_> yep totally
<pedro_> just did it
<ubotu> New bug: #148150 in compiz (main) "Moving to another workspace a sticky window by dragging it results in bad pointer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148150
<ubotu> New bug: #148131 in evince "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_printer_prepare_for_print()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148131
<ubotu> New bug: #148152 in ubuntu "Allow setting of preferred wireless networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148152
<ubotu> New bug: #148154 in kdeaddons (main) "Kubuntu storage media applet in Gutsy beta not showing drives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148154
<bdmurray> pedro_: Does "if I go to Administration/System/Network, and un-check the checkbox in front of the wireless card to disable it" make sense to you?
<bdmurray> I went to System/Administration/Network and saw no check box.
<ubotu> New bug: #148155 in ubuntu "Thinkpad freeze frequently in latest gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148155
<pedro_> bdmurray, yes, there's a check box on that dialog
<pedro_> bdmurray, are you using network manager?
<pedro_> you probably see something like [-]  on the left side of the icon
<bdmurray> pedro_: n-m yes and [-]  yes
<pedro_> yup that's why
<bdmurray> so if I disable the roaming mode then I'll get the check box?
<pedro_> if you configure that interface with the network-admin you'll see the check box
<ubotu> New bug: #148160 in acpi-support (main) "Hibernate and Suspend don't work with Desktop Effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148160
<ubotu> New bug: #148163 in nautilus (main) "nautilus should not allow entering standby mode when copying files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148163
<ubotu> New bug: #148164 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  KMuddy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148164
<ubotu> New bug: #148162 in openoffice.org (main) "certain letters do not work in openoffice (sometimes)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148162
<ubotu> New bug: #147940 in gparted (main) "gparted crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147940
<ubotu> New bug: #148167 in ubuntu "HP Pavilion DV600 crashes on upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148167
<ubotu> New bug: #148168 in ubuntu "local network problem" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148168
<ubotu> New bug: #148170 in ubuntu "Nikon D40x fails to be mounted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148170
<ubotu> New bug: #148173 in cupsys (main) "[Gutsy]  Canon LBP-810 / LBP-1120 :  "Can't open FIFO: Permission denied"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148173
<ubotu> New bug: #148179 in ubuntu "Smaller font in terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148179
<ubotu> New bug: #148176 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV when I try to play a video in fullscreen in VLC (with OpenGL output)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148176
<ubotu> New bug: #148177 in apport (main) "Wrong encoding in apport-qt for info and error message boxes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148177
<ubotu> New bug: #148178 in xorg (main) "[gutsy]  second monitor goes into powersafe after closing opengl game" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148178
<ubotu> New bug: #148181 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager not controlling usb headset volume properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148181
<ubotu> New bug: #148180 in file-roller (main) "cancel does not stop the extract operation. only closes the window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148180
<ubotu> New bug: #148189 in gdm (main) "gdm refuses to display on external monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148189
<ubotu> New bug: #148191 in rhythmbox (main) "[Gutsy] Import error on some folders containing unicode chars." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148191
<ubotu> New bug: #148192 in ubuntu "Spaces in ESSID Cause Wireless to Not Connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148192
<ubotu> New bug: #148193 in ubuntu "gutsy fails to resolve own ip address during boot-up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148193
<ubotu> New bug: #148197 in ubuntu "winscp fails randomly when copying files to ubuntu box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148197
<ubotu> New bug: #148199 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "[gutsy, ppc]  package network-manager-openvpn 0.3.2svn2342-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148199
<ubotu> New bug: #148196 in ubuntu "Problems with Gutsy Live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148196
<ubotu> New bug: #148074 in udev (main) "udevd crashed with signal 7" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148074
<ubotu> New bug: #148194 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148194
<ubotu> New bug: #148202 in ubuntu "trackerd makes Eclipse 3.3 + MyEclipse 6.0 unstable, also is cpu hog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148202
<ubotu> New bug: #148205 in ubuntu "TouchPad crash when press caps lock " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148205
<ubotu> New bug: #148206 in mplayer (multiverse) "[gutsy] [regression]  mplayer can't play theora muxed with matroska" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148206
<ubotu> New bug: #148207 in tracker (main) "Thunderbird and Kmail indexing has been disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148207
<ubotu> New bug: #148208 in ubuntu "contracted screen with 1680x1050 resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148208
<ubotu> New bug: #148211 in emerald (universe) "emerald Invalid utf-8 string" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148211
<ubotu> New bug: #148213 in ubuntu "cannot change screen resolution ati9250 radeon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148213
<ubotu> New bug: #147993 in dokuwiki (universe) "XSS vulnerability in dokuwiki" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147993
<ubotu> New bug: #148217 in autofs (main) "automounter doesn't automatically mount network folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148217
<ubotu> New bug: #148218 in smart (universe) "smart crashed with ValueError in discoverFstabMedias()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148218
<ubotu> New bug: #148219 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No locking in ACPI hotswap code" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148219
<amarillion> regarding bug #147993: which package is that? there is no docuwiki package in feisty nor gutsy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147993 in dokuwiki "XSS vulnerability in dokuwiki" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147993
<bdmurray> amarillion: Are you sure about that?
<bdmurray> I found it on gutsy in universe
<amarillion> No, but this is what I tried: "apt-get source docuwiki"  on my system (feisty) gives 0 results
<amarillion> It's not in this list either: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/allpackages
<bdmurray> Try it with a 'k' instead of a 'c'
<amarillion> oops
<amarillion> you're right
<Pusur> Hm. What's the most important task of the bug squad?
<ubotu> New bug: #148221 in ubuntu "composite extension not enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148221
<ubotu> New bug: #148222 in xchat (universe) "Xchat TCL broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148222
<ubotu> New bug: #148223 in ubuntu "usb cardreader not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148223
<bdmurray> Pusur: Ensure that bug reports are complete and have enough information for developers to work is one of the most important tasks.
<Pusur> What can you possibly do if there is lack of information in the bug report?
<bdmurray> It depends on how incomplete the bug report is.  Trying to recreate it or asking for additional information are possible courses of action.
<Pusur> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/148223 In this report, for example, would you ask for information about the cardreader?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148223 in ubuntu "usb cardreader not recognized" [Undecided,New] 
<bdmurray> A device not being recognized sounds like a possible hardware issue so the first step would be to make sure that the kernel recognizes the device.
<bdmurray> A good place to start would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies where they have information about what to gather
<bdmurray> Additionally since this is a usb device you would want the output of 'lsusb'
<Pusur> In a list of the tasks of the bug squad,  where from the top would removing duplicates be?
<bdmurray> What exactly do you mean by removing?
<Pusur> Marking as duplicates, I mean
<ubotu> New bug: #148225 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin crashing very frequently, can't figure out why" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148225
<bdmurray> That is a very useful thing to do as it gives an idea as to the scope of the problem, however finding duplicates can be complicated.
<ubotu> New bug: #148227 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "iwl4965 connection drops every 10-15 minutes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148227
<ubotu> New bug: #148228 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148228
<ubotu> New bug: #148230 in ubuntu "opening some USB drives takes a long time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148230
* ScottK considers if Bug #148228 could be considered a CPU use reduction feature.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148228 in tracker "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148228
<ubotu> New bug: #148231 in xresprobe (main) "[gutsy]  bad modes in xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148231
<ubotu> New bug: #148233 in ubuntu "Canada Ubuntu repositories are unstable and slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148233
<ubotu> New bug: #148232 in ubuntu "Gutsy Beta: Ethernet interface unusable after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148232
<ubotu> New bug: #148237 in directfb (main) "includes need to be changed in directfb.h" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148237
<ubotu> New bug: #148242 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148242
<ubotu> New bug: #148241 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox freezing when trying to play an audio CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148241
<ubotu> New bug: #148244 in debconf (main) "package debconf 1.5.14ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148244
<ubotu> New bug: #148239 in ubuntu "Dell Inspiron 1501 hotkeys are not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148239
<Lhademmor> Hey, Gutsy Beta kinda broke the thing that controls the gamma on-screen on my Laptop (ThinkPad R51). How should I report this?
<bdmurray> kinda broke how?
<Lhademmor> F.ex. while I was typing in the message above, the light onscreen was suddenly reduced to a minimum, without any explanation...?
<Lhademmor> Am I making any sense?
<ubotu> New bug: #147683 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in __nptl_deallocate_tsd()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147683
<Mblackwell> that doesn't sound like gamma
<Mblackwell> that sounds like power-saving
<bdmurray> Lhademmor: yeah, so it auto-dimmed even though you were working?
<Lhademmor> bdmurray, yeah, or after ~30 seconds of inactivity
<Lhademmor> Mblackwell, maybe - I don't know what it's called
<Mblackwell> Well, I believe it's supposed to dim after inactivity, but not necessarily while you're working
<Lhademmor> I have previously filed a bug about a related problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/147702
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147702 in gnome-power-manager "Screen-light manager thing broken in Gutsy" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #148249 in hotkey-setup (main) "hotkey-setup update fails to install and desktop install then fails as dependent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148249
<Lhademmor> Mblackwell, okay, now it did it again, and this time while I was in the process of opening the power manager-window (ironic,? :) )
<Lhademmor> Also... Even though I've configured the laptop to go to standby when I close the lid, it still only blanks the screen... Should I report this as a bug as well?
<bdmurray> Can you standby normally?
<Lhademmor> Not by the usual Fn+F4, which worked in Feisty, at least...
<ubotu> New bug: #148253 in language-pack-cs (main) "gnome-keyboard-properties - chybjc peklad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148253
<ubotu> New bug: #148254 in lastfm (universe) "Please sync lastfm 1.3.2.13-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148254
<bdmurray> What clicking quit and then standby
<Lhademmor> I'll try now... brb
<ubotu> New bug: #148255 in kdesudo (main) "kdesudo does not clear password field on incorrect password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148255
<Lhademmor> bdmurray, okay, that partly works: After a bit of bumping back and forth between blank screen and turned off screen, it finally enters standby (slower than feisty) - also, when returning from standby, there're a short glimpse of a bunch of those weird colors you normally get when trying to play a modern videogame with a too old graphics card
<Lhademmor> capische?
<bdmurray> yep
<Lhademmor> good
<Lhademmor> how should I report this? And should I?
<bdmurray> It sounds to me like none of your special keys are functioning.  Is that an accurate statement?
<Lhademmor> and btw, how can a programmer noob like myself help reducing the huge amount of bugs on Launchpad? Triaging?
<ubotu> New bug: #148259 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "please split off linux-modules-2.6.xx... for xen linux-images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148259
<Mblackwell> Yay, I wonder why the new python is causing deluge to mess up. bug 148262
<ubotu> Bug 148262 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/148262 is private
<bdmurray> Triaging bugs is a good way to learn more about the distribution and about specific applications.
<Lhademmor> bdmurray, triaging generally relies on a good knowledge of python?
<ubotu> New bug: #148260 in ubuntu "IBM T21 with Xircom mini-modem lan card hangs on boot." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148260
<bdmurray> No, not really.
<Lhademmor> bdmurray, good, then I might have a chance :D
<ubotu> New bug: #148263 in gwget2 (universe) "[Package broken]  Extension does not show up in Extensions list" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148263
<ubotu> New bug: #148265 in ubuntu "Problem at Installing Gusty for Korean" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148265
<Mblackwell> I'm still trying to figure out bug 147464
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<Mblackwell> I'm trying to determine if it's kernel related or not
<chrassig> Hi, can somebody give me some advice on what I can do accelerate the progress of bug 121978?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121978 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Unknown symbol in module fcpci.ko" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121978
<chrassig> A solution was proposed, I was able to implement it and posted a patch.
<chrassig> What are the next steps until a new release including the patch might be released?
<ubotu> New bug: #148269 in language-pack-cs (main) "displayconfig-gtk - nepeloen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148269
<bdmurray> I'll look at both of those give me a moment please
<ubotu> New bug: #148266 in nautilus (main) "USB to USB File transfers are extremely slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148266
<ubotu> New bug: #148267 in firefox (main) "Firefox Content Preference not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148267
<bdmurray> re bug 147464 - ndiswrapper is being used for the wireless connection is that right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<Mblackwell> In my case yes, although I do not know in other cases posted on the forums, as no one has bothered to come in from those postings and confirm the bug officially and post their system set up
<Mblackwell> but it could be a cause
<Mblackwell> Although things seem to be going alright on kernel 2.6.20-16 so far, but sometimes it takes time for the system to hang (especially with nv instead of nvidia as I currently have things set)
<bdmurray> Is ndiswrapper the only way to get that device working?
<Mblackwell> With the rt kernel, yes. I believe it worked in -generic without it but it simply could not find or load the acx modules in -rt
<bdmurray> chrassig: the bug should be assigned to the kernel team after it has been confirmed
<Mblackwell> (even after double checking that the linux-modules for -rt had been installed)
<chrassig> The bug's status already is "confirmed". Or are you talking about something else?
<ubotu> New bug: #148274 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Nvidia new-glx problem with Gutsy  twin monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148274
<bdmurray> chrassig: The "Assigned To" part is what I am talking about.
<Mblackwell> 147464 is not marked as confirmed
<bdmurray> Mblackwell: It would be best if you could try and reproduce it w/o ndiswrapper and with the -generic kernel
<Mblackwell> and there are no other users posting in the report that they have the issue, only on forums
<chrassig> The bug I mentioned is 121978
<chrassig> So can I just assign it to the kernel team, or is this only possible for someone with certain permissions?
<ubotu> New bug: #148275 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 132353)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148275
<bdmurray> chrassig: Yes, you can assign it to the kernel team.  I'll set a priority on it for you
<ubotu> New bug: #148279 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove() (dup-of: 122590)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148279
<ubotu> New bug: #148280 in language-pack-cs (main) "gdmsetup - chyb st pekladu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148280
<chrassig> alright, I've done that
<chrassig> cheers
<bdmurray> Thanks for helping out!
<pedro_> see you tomorrow !
<Mblackwell> bdmurray: how would I easily disable ndiswrapper?
<Mblackwell> just uninstall the driver?
<bdmurray> I haven't used ndiswrapper in a bit but would imagine it is getting autoloaded somehow in /etc/mod(something) so if you remove from there it should not get loaded anymore
<ubotu> New bug: #148281 in mythtv (multiverse) "Configurable shutdown behaviour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148281
<ubotu> New bug: #148283 in language-pack-cs (main) "system-config-printer - nepeloen poloka" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148283
<ubotu> New bug: #148282 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  Clicking KDE desktop with compiz running puts desktop on top" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148282
<ubotu> New bug: #148284 in ubuntu "hp officejet 5610 not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148284
<Mblackwell> You know, I've been piling on the network activity with kernel 2.6.20-16-lowlatency for awhile now and it hasn't hung yet. I'll wait awhile longer (leave things running) but nada so far
<ubotu> New bug: #148289 in ubuntu "Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam does not work with gspca" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148289
<ubotu> New bug: #148290 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Logitec diNovo (USB BT) doesn't work at gdm level after boot any more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148290
<Mblackwell> Then I'll try your ndiswrapper suggestion bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #147721 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "ati driver not display modes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147721
<ubotu> New bug: #147824 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in _finalizeInit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147824
<ubotu> New bug: #148056 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in getSize()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148056
<ubotu> New bug: #148291 in gnome-control-center (main) "Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148291
<ubotu> New bug: #148293 in libatomic-ops (main) "cmpxchg8b arguments backwards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148293
<ubotu> New bug: #148294 in k3b (main) "Burning problem with multisession" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148294
<chrassig> Could you also have a look at bug 49068? It's not a serious bug (importance "low"), but it has been there since edgy and it is still bugging me in gutsy. Many possible ways to solve the bug have been suggested, but it is hard to decide which one should be pursued.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49068 in sun-java5 "Java reports time zone incorrectly during CDT (US Daylight saving time)" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49068
<chrassig> I guess the assignee to choose depends on the way the bug will be solved, but who can make that decision beforehand?
<ubotu> New bug: #147229 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-restore.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147229
<ubotu> New bug: #148295 in totem (main) "core dumped problem with totem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148295
<ubotu> New bug: #148297 in nautilus (main) "Ctrl+Shift Select doesn't select a new set of files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148297
<ubotu> New bug: #148298 in language-pack-cs (main) "gnome-keybinding-properties - chyb st pekladu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148298
<thully> I have a few bugs I'd like to be looked at.  These are fairly annoying, and have made it hard to use Ubuntu as a primary OS on my system.
<thully> They are 137738, 137598, and the newly-reported 148302
<bdmurray> bug 137738
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137738 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  suspend / hibernate works fine, but after resume, I get a "Failed to suspend" popup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137738
<ubotu> New bug: #148300 in gnucash (universe) "[Gutsy]  The Gnucash icon is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148300
<ubotu> New bug: #148302 in powermanagement-interface (main) "Text console appears after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148302
<ubotu> New bug: #147895 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in resizeWindow()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147895
<ubotu> New bug: #148304 in gnome-panel (main) "select Work area number" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148304
<ubotu> New bug: #148308 in wengophone (universe) "no sound in wengophone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148308
<ubotu> New bug: #148309 in apparmor (main) "KDE abstraction is Suse-specific, does not work on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148309
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-03
<ubotu> New bug: #148311 in subtitleeditor (universe) "subtitle editor can't generate waveforms from ogg files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148311
<ubotu> New bug: #148313 in gnome-panel (main) "Vncviewer focus problem when use compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148313
<ubotu> New bug: #148314 in ubuntu "Xorg crash with ATI Radeon 7200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148314
<ubotu> New bug: #148315 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin can't receive files on YM protocol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148315
<ubotu> New bug: #148316 in ubuntu "[6.06.1]  netboot installer fails when using local cdrom-based repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148316
<ubotu> New bug: #148317 in ubuntu "[7.10-beta]  netboot installer fails to recognize e100 & 3c59x network cards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148317
<ubotu> New bug: #148318 in mythbuntu-control-centre (universe) "m-c-c opens terminal as root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148318
<ubotu> New bug: #148320 in ubuntu "When PCMCIA/WIFI is inserted during boot,boot stops when openbsd ist aktivated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148320
<ubotu> New bug: #148321 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  Random crashes on wireless assocation." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148321
<gnomefreak> mvo: is command-not-found one of your packages by chance?
<mvo> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> cd is a command :(
<gnomefreak> it KABOOMEd
<mvo> hu?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/Music$ cd
<gnomefreak> KABOOOM!!!
<gnomefreak> Whoops, command-not-found has crashed!
<gnomefreak> and gives a useless traceback from what i can tell
<mvo> what shell?
<mvo> could you pastebin the stacktrace please?
<gnomefreak> bash
<mvo> strange
<mvo> 0$ type cd
<mvo> cd is a shell builtin
<mvo> what does this command give you?
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567/
<gnomefreak> thats what it gave me
<gnomefreak> and curser is just blinking without a prompt
<mvo> thanks, that looks like something in the install of the pkg is broken :/
<gnomefreak> it was updated yesterday sometime iirc but that was first time ive ever seen that
<ubotu> New bug: #148323 in ubuntu "Doesn't detect Acer AL2216W monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148323
<ubotu> New bug: #148324 in xine-lib (main) "xine crashes with "Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148324
<gnomefreak> mvo: you want me to file a bug or are you gonna take care of it when you get there :)
<ubotu> New bug: #148325 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Certain processes show incorrect memory usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148325
<ubotu> New bug: #148329 in cheese (universe) "cheese crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_value_init_and_copy()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148329
<mvo> gnomefreak: well, the fact that command-not-found is called is because "cd.." is not something the shell understands, "cd .." is (note the space in between)
<ubotu> New bug: #148331 in debian-installer (main) "Separate /etc partition on raid1+lvm fails to boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148331
<zul> bug #133636
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133636 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[gutsy]  hdaps module does not load on Thinkpad T61P" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133636
<zul> #145877
<zul> bug #145877
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145877 in linux-source-2.6.22 "hdaps doesn't work on Thinkpad R61" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145877
<zul> R61 has already been added
<zul> gah thats annoying
<zul> "You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status."
<bdmurray> Fix Released is it?
<zul> in progress actually
<zul> uh nevermind
<bdmurray> Okay
<ubotu> New bug: #148333 in cupsys (main) "hp backend doesn't work with HP OfficeJet 5610" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148333
<ubotu> New bug: #148334 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf prints links with red borders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148334
<gnomefreak> ah mvo sorry missed that part
<mvo> gnomefreak: yeah, it should still not fail like this, that is really bad (tm)
<mvo> gnomefreak: could you please check with synaptic if you have any borken packages?
<mvo> it looks like a pycentral issue to me, a "apt-get install --reinstall command-not-found" may be enough
<gnomefreak> checking
<mvo> the correct behaviour would be to just output that cd.. is not found
<gnomefreak> no i dont have broken packages
<gnomefreak> reinstalling it
<gnomefreak> assuming cd.. will give it to me again
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~$ cd..
<gnomefreak> bash: cd..: command not found
<mvo> ok
<mvo> that would be a bug in python-central then
<gnomefreak> i cant reproduce it at this time
<mvo> gnomefreak: do you have a file in /var/log/apt/term.log that contains command-not-found (from before the --reinstall)?
<gnomefreak> its empty
<gnomefreak> nvm i needed sudo
<gnomefreak> mvo: just updates
<gnomefreak> yeah just updates than the reinstall log
<ubotu> New bug: #148339 in update-manager (main) "installArchives() failed in AMD64 Xbuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148339
<ubotu> New bug: #148337 in pidgin (main) "gutsy regression: pidgin no longer connects to "bonjour" " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148337
<ubotu> New bug: #148341 in ubiquity (main) "run ubiquity without starting full desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148341
<ubotu> New bug: #148344 in yelp (main) "Not a valid bug- testing report a problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148344
<ubotu> New bug: #148346 in slocate (main) "slocate 3.1-1ubuntu2 doesn't install due to dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148346
<ubotu> New bug: #148347 in ubuntu "<Shift>+<keys> does not work when creating a folder at Ubuntu 7.10 beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148347
<ubotu> New bug: #148350 in ubuntu "OEM install on ubuntu live cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148350
<ubotu> New bug: #148351 in ubuntu "Rhythmbox Crackles, Totem Movie player does not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148351
<ubotu> New bug: #148352 in desktop-effects (main) "desktop-effects and dual-head are incompatible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148352
<ubotu> New bug: #148353 in gdm (main) "gdmgreeter crashes when screen depth is 8 bpp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148353
<ubotu> New bug: #148354 in xmltv (universe) "Merge new debian version/upstream release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148354
<ubotu> New bug: #148362 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "top smtp server in list is always used regardless of default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148362
<ubotu> New bug: #148363 in ubiquity (main) "migration-assistant has a bad dialogue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148363
<jjesse> so many kubuntu bugs still not assigned to a package :(
<bddebian> So get to work ;-)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: but those that are dont tned to get anything done with them either, so...
<jjesse> bddebian: thansk:)  i already am
<bddebian> :-)
<jjesse> Hobbsee: so what to do then???
<jjesse> is it pointless to assign the a package?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: file everything relevant upstream.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: and fix those that are packaging bugs.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: the trouble is that most of it should be upstream, but isnt
* jjesse knows next to nothing about packaging
<Mblackwell> bug 148262
<ubotu> Bug 148262 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/148262 is private
* jjesse is slowly learning which should be upstream and which shouldn't
<Mblackwell> Fun bug, can't add torrents since the python update
<Mblackwell> except with the non-repository version of deluge
<Mblackwell> Hobbsee: still no one looking at bug 147464, but I haven't been able to narrow down the problem either to help. And for all I know with various networking updates and a kernel update who knows
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<Mblackwell> it could be amazingly suddenly fixed, and thus the attempts to crash my computer continue
<Hobbsee> Mblackwell: wouldnt surprise me.
* Hobbsee has no idea bou tit
<Hobbsee> jjesse: anything that's a crash, or that doesnt look distro-specific should go up
<Mblackwell> RAOF and bdmurray were the only ones with suggestions, which didn't pan out
<Mblackwell> so I'm at a loss except what I've already posted from various tests
<Hobbsee> yay, deluge.
<Mblackwell> Oh, you read the bug I posted on that? Heh.
<Mblackwell> Fun stuff
<ubotu> New bug: #148262 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with AttributeError in add_torrent_ns()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148262
<ubotu> New bug: #148369 in cups-pdf (main) "package cups-pdf 2.4.6-3ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn? une erreur de sortie d'?tat 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148369
<ubotu> New bug: #148370 in python2.5 (main) "Python crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148370
<Mblackwell> Hobbsee: What's the deal with new application updates suddenly using any old icon size they like on the notification tray?
<Mblackwell> some use scaling icons, others use misc icons around 16x16-22x22 ... shouldn't there be one standard size, or a way to force the size?
<Hobbsee> Mblackwell: idk
<Mblackwell> There was in edgy and feisty for the most part but then suddenly coming up on Gutsy it's kind of a mess
<Mblackwell> obviously it's not entirely ubuntu's fault though, since for example pidgin switched to scaling months ago
<Mblackwell> Most people wouldn't notice, but I have my notification tray on a large panel (so things were identified as/by the smaller icons on a large launcher panel)
<ubotu> New bug: #148371 in openoffice.org (main) "Exit with Open Office breaking down, After Palying PPTs." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148371
<ubotu> New bug: #148372 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Tiny grammar issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148372
<ubotu> New bug: #148373 in gnome-panel (main) "crash during step 6 of 7 installing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148373
<ubotu> New bug: #148374 in python2.4 (main) "python mini crashed on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148374
<ubotu> New bug: #148375 in meta-j2re1.4-mozilla (multiverse) "j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin won't install the plugin in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148375
<ubotu> New bug: #148376 in freeradius (universe) "Please add/create freeradius-postgresql" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148376
<ubotu> New bug: #148378 in ubuntu "Feisty upgrade: dependency problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148378
<ubotu> New bug: #148379 in strigi (main) "Kill running strigidaemon process on package remove" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148379
<ubotu> New bug: #148380 in gimp (main) "Zooming to 150% makes image transparent.  New package please" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148380
<ubotu> New bug: #148381 in mozilla-firefox (main) "right-click menu closes and selects items when it can't fit below mouse pointer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148381
<ubotu> New bug: #148382 in restricted-manager (restricted) "fsck failed at start after upgradeing to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148382
<ubotu> New bug: #148384 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "installation of the nvidia restricted kernel module failed on my kubuntu adm64 system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148384
<ubotu> New bug: #148385 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Intel graphics card: Blank screen when attempting to watch movies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148385
<ubotu> New bug: #148387 in ubuntu "Error message when burning a DVD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148387
<ubotu> New bug: #148389 in ubuntu "Intel graphics turn black (kind of) (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148389
<macogw> there are a lot of breezy bugs still marked new.  i'm thinking closing them would make sense since it's unsupported and obviously won't get fixed.  does that make sense to anyone else?
<ScottK> macogw: As long as they don't also apply to Dapper, yes.
<ScottK> macogw: You aren't the first to look into this, so think it through before changing stuff.
<bdmurray> macogw: Ideally if there is enough information you would try to reproduce it with a current release
<bdmurray> We could really use helping looking at all the new Gutsy bug reports though.
<macogw> i just reported a bug on gutsy that i wish i had more info for but i dont think i know enough about um..anything...to triage much
<bdmurray> macogw: what bug is that?
<bdmurray> We also have somewhat detailed instructions about gathering information in the wiki
<macogw> bug #148389
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148389 in ubuntu "Intel graphics turn black (kind of) (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148389
<macogw> so if i can confirm that a bug from breezy still exists in gutsy, what should i do? there should be some way to mark that it's not a leftover that no one bothered do anything to and that it is still valid
<bdmurray> Update the bug report with the package version that you were able to reproduce the bug report with - you can find this out via 'dpkg -l $package_name | cat'
<bdmurray> And update the "summary" / "title" if it says Breezy in it
<bdmurray> is there anyway you can take a screenshot or picture of your bug macogw?
<bdmurray> That would help
<macogw> so i should change on "bug description" where they said it was with breezy colony 3?
<bdmurray> Maybe append it to the description
<macogw> bdmurray: i could use my camera and do it later (i'm in the library using wireless because the school has deemed my computer compromised and on a botnet...when i'm running a perfectly up-to-date gutsy)
<bdmurray> heh
<macogw> that confused them
<bdmurray> That and the full output of 'sudo lspci -vvnn' would be helpful
<bdmurray> That's alright other operating systems confuse me. ;)
<macogw> "i'm using linux" "oh. what version?" "ubuntu development, fully up to date" "when did you last update" "last night" "oh"
<macogw> heh all i could say to my roommate's windows issue today was "um...reboot? i dont know, it's windows!"
<bdmurray> I'll be back in a bit if you have any more questions
<macogw> kk
<ubotu> New bug: #148395 in ubuntu "7.10 shutdown then screen corrupts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148395
<macd> is there a way to load a gnome applet to get a stack trace?
<RAOF> macd: You should be able to just attach gdb to the running process?
<RAOF> As detailed on wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash , I think.
<macd> It dies before it even gets onto the panel
<macd> I'll take a peek at that
<RAOF> Ah, that's a problem then :)
<RAOF> Doesn't apport handle the backtracing, though?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> as long as apport is enabled and the app is not in a homedir
<RAOF> lifeless: Doesn't it need to be in /usr, not just !$HOME?
<lifeless> RAOF: I was being pithy
<RAOF> Heh.
<lifeless> RAOF: and /bin and /sbin should be supported
<RAOF> Also, hi.
<lifeless> so its not must be /usr AFAIK :)
<lifeless> indeed, hi
<macogw> /usr/local/ is likely ignored, right?
<macd> apport doesnt seem to be catching it
<macd> let me verify where the applet is, and if apport is runnign
<lifeless> macd: are you running a local build, or from an installed deb ?
<macd> its deskbar-applet from feisty.
<macogw> ooo mine keeps saying it's crashed, according to apport too
<macogw> it keeps working fine though
<macogw> *shrug*
<macd> ohh, mine disappears
<macogw> if a user reports that something doesnt work on a feisty kernel, then replies to their own bug report saying it works on gutsy, can that just be marked "fixed released"?
<macogw> or does something else have to happen?
<Hobbsee> macogw: mark it as fix released, as it's fixed in gutsy
<macogw> ok
<macd> ah by running apport-gtk it grabs the last crash
<bdmurray> approt crash reports on Feisty are not reported on purpose
<macd> yeah, that makes sense, does feisty support outside of security updates/bugs stop with gutsy release?
<ubotu> New bug: #148396 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "[gutsy]  No System->Add/Remove item anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148396
<Hobbsee> macd: stops with feisty release, actually
<ubotu> New bug: #148397 in vlan (main) "The network card doesnt work at vlan mode kernel 2.6.22-12-generic " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148397
<Hobbsee> !timebasedreleases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<macd> so after a release, bugs no longer get fixed?
<macd> that sounds kind of, uhhh odd
<Hobbsee> some get done as SRU's.
<Hobbsee> macd: depends how risky they are - they can introduce more bugs, etc.
<Hobbsee> macd: and the development team really isnt that big.
<Hobbsee> in terms of active people
<Hobbsee> so almost everyone works on teh development release
<Hobbsee> macd: but have a read of that second link, it's quite interesting
<macd> ty
<Hobbsee> macd: of course, if we actually had more active devs, some of that would probably change.  but in current state...
* macd nods
* macd plans on introducing some stuff into hardy server
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<macd> working on the spec for it now actually
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee looks for dholbach, or anyone else good with bughelper.
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ubotu> New bug: #148400 in xubuntu-default-settings (main) "please bring back the running mouse login splash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148400
<macogw> ill get that...
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<macogw> umm wait
<macogw> i cant set importance
<macogw> obviously it's wishlist
<macogw> i have to actually be on bugsquad to do that, huh?
* Hobbsee waits for the page to load
<Hobbsee> you have to be in -qa to do that
<macogw> -qa?
<Hobbsee> hm, that may be a bug
<macogw> quality assurance, i guess?
<Hobbsee> see the /toipc
<RAOF> ubuntu-qa.
<Hobbsee> er, /topic
<macogw> on regarding a library i guess it could be
<macogw> but if they just decided they want it to sit still it's not
<ubotu> New bug: #148403 in totem (main) "can't clear the history of the file open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148403
<macogw> im asking in #xubuntu-devel on if they wanted to get rid of it or not
<ubotu> New bug: #148404 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "g-m-m search_command should default to Tracker now that it's installed by default, not Beagle" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148404
<ubotu> New bug: #148407 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "g-m-m adds unhidden 'logout', 'lock screen' menu items to 'other' section" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148407
<ubotu> New bug: #148408 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  System lockup when switching VT's" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148408
<macogw> i wonder if they switched between multiple VTs or got confused when they went to the first VT and it was blank with no login, tried VT 2 and it was the same, and assumed it was locked without realizing the VTs are running but display nothing with framebuffer
<ubotu> New bug: #148413 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel is invisible after gnome starts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148413
<ubotu> New bug: #148414 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird composition does not check configured LDAP directory for address" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148414
<ubotu> New bug: #148417 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy]  kmail : fetching mails automatically does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148417
<ubotu> New bug: #148418 in ubuntu "Firestarter dies silently in Gutsy beta x86" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148418
<ubotu> New bug: #148419 in mozplugger (universe) "[gutsy]  Did not open a PDF in the browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148419
<ubotu> New bug: #148421 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in pushPlugin() when enabling Visual Effects on 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148421
<ubotu> New bug: #148422 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  Fullscreen mode does not allow editing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148422
<ubotu> New bug: #148423 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  rendering problem with totem with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148423
<ubotu> New bug: #148424 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "package j2sdk1.4-doc None failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148424
<ubotu> New bug: #148427 in ubuntu "[needs packaging]  GemRB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148427
<ubotu> New bug: #148429 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  DRI interrupts busted on 965gm (+fix)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148429
<ubotu> New bug: #148432 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel freezes randomly if restarted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148432
<ubotu> New bug: #148434 in compiz (main) "compiz opengl rendering artefacts (dragging, rotating)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148434
<ubotu> New bug: #148435 in hal (main) "User's $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148435
<ubotu> New bug: #148439 in evolution (main) "I can't configure lots of plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148439
<ubotu> New bug: #148441 in ubuntu "USB WLAN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148441
<ubotu> New bug: #148444 in kdebase (main) "Kubuntu Feisty konqueror servicemenus incorrect print commands" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148444
<ubotu> New bug: #148445 in ubuntu "wireless connection crash sometimes with Ubuntu gutsy beta. Hardware D-link gwl g-122 usb rev. C" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148445
<ubotu> New bug: #148442 in gaim (main) "gaim freezes or chrashes randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148442
<ubotu> New bug: #148446 in ubuntu "package kdm 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu26 failed to install/upgrade: read error on stdin at conffile prompt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148446
<ubotu> New bug: #148447 in ubuntu "With Sapphire Radeon 9100 cannot install restricted drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148447
<ubotu> New bug: #148448 in ubuntu "eth0 is moved to eth1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148448
<ubotu> New bug: #148449 in apt (main) "Workaround incorrect Release file on feisty CDs" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148449
<ubotu> New bug: #148450 in hdapsd (universe) "strange startup script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148450
<ubotu> New bug: #148451 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in readdir64_r() after "print screen"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148451
<ubotu> New bug: #148452 in apt (main) "apt-get doesn't understand the http_proxy env-variable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148452
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #148461 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148461
<ubotu> New bug: #148462 in firefox (main) "firefox doesn't display correctly utf-8 pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148462
<ubotu> New bug: #148464 in eog (main) "Mousezoom in 7.10 works only with CTRL is pressed, need a Switch to do this as default like in 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148464
<ubotu> New bug: #148465 in valgrind (main) "Valgrind fails on most apps on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148465
<ubotu> New bug: #148467 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[regression]  on-Battery backlight brightness swapped with on-AC setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148467
<ubotu> New bug: #148468 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "network-manager-vpnc doesn't work with networks using NULL encryption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148468
<ubotu> New bug: #148469 in update-manager (main) "update-manager (dist-upgrade)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148469
<ubotu> New bug: #148470 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Hibernation fails with blank screen and flashing cursor on HP nc8430" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148470
<ubotu> New bug: #148472 in evolution (main) "Evolution win-1251 display problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148472
<ubotu> New bug: #148466 in ubuntu "Won't boot on a DELL Poweredge 2500" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148466
<ubotu> New bug: #148473 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "mail merge and openoffice in amd64 == crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148473
<ubotu> New bug: #148474 in gdm (main) "GDM doesn't show login screen using XDMCP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148474
<Lhademmor> Hello. I'm new to triaging - still trying to learn...
<Lhademmor> In a case like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/97160 what should I do?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97160 in ubiquity "Empty dialogboxes" [Undecided,New] 
<Lhademmor> Ask if the reporter can reproduce the bug?
<mr-rus1> hi, desktop-effects is not currently in gusty.  It appears it will not be included.  Does that mean that bugs reported against gusty can be closed?
<ubotu> New bug: #148475 in openoffice.org (main) "application "Serienbrief-Assistent" and "Brief-Umschlag" in OpenOffice.org Write don't start." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148475
<norsetto> mr-russ: most probably they have to be reassigned to the right package
<ubotu> New bug: #148476 in alsa-driver (main) "gutsy alsa ens1371: blocks when system is on load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148476
<norsetto> Lhademmor: do you understand what the bug reporter is reporting?
<Lhademmor> norsetto: Yes, missing or broken translations
<Lhademmor> norsetto: But since I don't have access to the relevant translations, I'm not really sure what else I could do..
<norsetto> Lhademmor: thats his conclusion. Do you agree based on the info he gave us?
<Lhademmor> norsetto: Not sure... I installed Feisty with the Danish translation without any problems - but that's ~100 years ago.
<norsetto> Lhademmor: this "partition-utility" he is talking about, any idea what is it?
<Lhademmor> norsetto: No, not really... I guess partman, but he reports it for ubiquity...
<norsetto> Lhademmor: perhaps we ought to ask?
<norsetto> Lhademmor: once we know (my guess is it is gparted) we can check the source code and see if there is anything wrong with the po files, or in the changelog hinting at the dk translations
<Lhademmor> norsetto: Ask him what package it is?
<norsetto> Lhademmor: or to give us enough information that could permit us to identify it, or check it yourself what is the partition utility used on the feisty CD
<ubotu> New bug: #148477 in ubuntu "cannot install 7.10beta(cpu:Intel celeron 530,display:Mobile Intel Graphic Media Accelerator X3100)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148477
<ubotu> New bug: #148478 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sony Vaio: magicgate light always on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148478
<Lhademmor> norsetto: Good idea, but apparently another guy on #ubuntu-dk already identified it while we were talking :)
<norsetto> Lhademmor: good :-)
<Lhademmor> I'm afk: Lunch
<ubotu> New bug: #148481 in evolution-jescs (universe) "evolution-jescs prompts for a password when the network goes offline" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148481
<ubotu> New bug: #148482 in network-manager (main) "KDE network-manager problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148482
<ubotu> New bug: #148479 in ubuntu "Could not launch printer view:Failed to execute child process "gnome-cups-manager" (No such file or directory)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148479
<ubotu> New bug: #148485 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-style-crystal 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148485
<ubotu> New bug: #148487 in thunderbird (main) "i can not update my thunderbird and can not download adds on " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148487
<ubotu> New bug: #148490 in dolphin (main) "KDE try to execute dolphin to open its window but appears an error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148490
<ubotu> New bug: #148492 in totem (main) "why totem dont play a dvd?? is there something i must instal besides totem dvd player?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148492
<ubotu> New bug: #148494 in ubuntu "resize harddrive,enable drivers,cd install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148494
<ubotu> New bug: #148497 in ubuntu "Kubuntu grub menu.lst still uses Ubuntu in title" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148497
<ubotu> New bug: #148499 in ubiquity (main) "resized NTFS partition is not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148499
<ubotu> New bug: #148500 in ubuntu "cant activate visual effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148500
<ubotu> New bug: #148502 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  custom settings of compiz not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148502
<ubotu> New bug: #148504 in pppconfig (main) "pppconfig removes/changes entries password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148504
<ubotu> New bug: #148505 in debian-installer (main) "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400 is not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148505
<ubotu> New bug: #148506 in firefox (main) "jump to search field doen't work in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148506
<ubotu> New bug: #148507 in compiz (main) "workspace switch on-screen display looks corrupted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148507
<ubotu> New bug: #148509 in gnome-control-center (main) "The "Extra effects" string is not translated [gutsy] " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148509
<ubotu> New bug: #148510 in alsa-lib (main) "alsa jack pcm plugin not working when built against libasound2-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148510
<ubotu> New bug: #148511 in util-linux (main) "/bin/arch command missing in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148511
<ubotu> New bug: #148508 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV after a search (dup-of: 145230)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148508
<ubotu> New bug: #148514 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "kde applications are not shown in Gnome menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148514
<ubotu> New bug: #148515 in ubuntu "trash pointing to partiton" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148515
<ubotu> New bug: #148516 in amsn (universe) "webcam doe not transmit images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148516
<ubotu> New bug: #148517 in ubuntu "OpenOffice impress not opening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148517
<ubotu> New bug: #148518 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Writer hangs when Format--Page menu option selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148518
<ubotu> New bug: #148521 in xubuntu-meta (main) "not update notifier in xbuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148521
<ubotu> New bug: #148520 in tracker (main) "Trackerd starts but shows a lot of errors while indexing directories." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148520
<ubotu> New bug: #148522 in xubuntu-meta (main) "menu translations in ubuntu should be consistent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148522
<ubotu> New bug: #148523 in ubuntu "flash plugin consumes all available memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148523
<ubotu> New bug: #148525 in bash (main) "tab-completion of a softlink to a directory doesn't add '/' at the end" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148525
<ubotu> New bug: #148526 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "submittodebian should follow Bugs/Debian/Usertagging" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148526
<ubotu> New bug: #148529 in language-selector (main) "[Feisty] Please add ar_SA (Arabic_Saudi Arabia) to preferred languages list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148529
<ubotu> New bug: #148527 in ubuntu "python-basemap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148527
<ubotu> New bug: #148530 in language-pack-gnome-de-base (main) "[Gutsy]  too long string in german translation makes first-time assistant too wide to fit screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148530
<ubotu> New bug: #148532 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Missing atl2 module in the udeb" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148532
<ubotu> New bug: #148534 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "User can shutdown machine even if others are logged in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148534
<ubotu> New bug: #148535 in daemontools-installer (multiverse) "daemontools-installer assumes /etc/inittab that has been replaced by event.d" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148535
<ubotu> New bug: #148536 in ubuntu "OpenOffice.org is not opening on Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148536
<ubotu> New bug: #148537 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin 2.2.1 yahoo protocol buzzez problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148537
<trunx> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #148538 in gnucash (universe) "[gutsy]  icon disappeared on 2.2.1-1ubuntu3 upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148538
<ubotu> New bug: #148539 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "bzr-builddeb should allow the inclusion of orig.tar.gz" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148539
<ubotu> New bug: #148543 in xen-source (universe) "Kernel BUG at drivers/xen/core/evtchn.c:481" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148543
<ubotu> New bug: #148544 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "Compiz manager has to be started twice on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148544
<ubotu> New bug: #148547 in kdelibs (main) "package kdelibs-data 4:3.5.7-1ubuntu14 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148547
<ubotu> New bug: #148548 in gnucash-docs (universe) "Gnucash-docs is 2.0.5 while it should be 2.2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148548
<ubotu> New bug: #148549 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Postbooks Accounting/ERP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148549
<ubotu> New bug: #148550 in openoffice.org (main) "Word perfect documents (.wps) are not associated with OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148550
<ubotu> New bug: #148551 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin  filter bar does not filter folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148551
<ubotu> New bug: #148552 in ubuntu "T602 documents (.602) are not associated with OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148552
<ubotu> New bug: #148554 in ubuntu "Word perfect graphics (.wpg) misses an icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148554
<ubotu> New bug: #124514 in mythbuntu "IVTV driver can run out of buffers" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124514
<ubotu> New bug: #148541 in totem "totem crashed with SIGSEGV  using snapshot" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148541
<ubotu> New bug: #148555 in kvpnc (universe) "kvpnc: wrong modification of resolv.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148555
<ubotu> New bug: #148557 in hugin (universe) "Optimization fail with "Syntax error in script"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148557
<ubotu> New bug: #148558 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Enabling "Opacify" in compizconfig-settings-manager sometimes causes gnome-panels to become invisible (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148558
<ubotu> New bug: #134079 in kvpnc (universe) "Upgrading to gutsy breaks OpenVPN config" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134079
<ubotu> New bug: #148556 in evolution "weather plugin misses several locations (dup-of: 12430)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148556
<ubotu> New bug: #148388 in libmtp (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148388
<ubotu> New bug: #148564 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 Beta installation from CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148564
<ubotu> New bug: #148565 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte menu changes do not change applications menu item." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148565
<ubotu> New bug: #148366 in update-manager "update-manager fails to upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148366
<ubotu> New bug: #147430 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147430
<ubotu> New bug: #147853 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3PagerAcquire()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147853
<ubotu> New bug: #147999 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_notify()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147999
<ubotu> New bug: #148559 in ubuntu "Installation stops when installing the languagepackages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148559
<ubotu> New bug: #148560 in ubuntu "installer hangs with encryption and random password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148560
<ubotu> New bug: #148561 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "snd_hda_intel won't load on 2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148561
<ubotu> New bug: #147997 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147997
<ubotu> New bug: #148361 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_source_try_playlist()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148361
<ubotu> New bug: #148567 in evolution (main) "[gutsy]  Evolution preferences dialog messed up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148567
<ubotu> New bug: #148342 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_calendar_get_current_view_widget()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148342
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #148571 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Changing hostname breaks X session" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148571
<ubotu> New bug: #148562 in ubuntu "OpenOffice.org Calc crashes with certain .xls/.csv files, Draw does not open at all (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148562
<ubotu> New bug: #148575 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Darter 12.2" screen dim problem in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148575
<herzi> locate just crashed and I don't get a proper backtrace
<ubotu> New bug: #148577 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  netboot installer fails when selecting only "ssh server" during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148577
<herzi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slocate/+bug/134213
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134213 in slocate "double free or corruption detected by glibc" [Undecided,New] 
<herzi> ^^ any advice to debug this?
<seb128> herzi: valgrind?
<herzi> > valgrind slocate -i bluetooth*desktop
<herzi> valgrind: /usr/bin/slocate: Permission denied
<herzi> strange
<seb128> herzi: it doesn't like the setgid
<herzi> chmod g-s?
<seb128> chmod it 755 and run it with sudo maybe
<seb128> yes
<herzi> .oO(g-s is easier to remember for reverting later)
<seb128> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #148578 in xfce4-wavelan-plugin (universe) "xfce4-wavelan-plugin show completely wrong link quality" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148578
<herzi> seb128: thanks
<seb128> herzi: you might want to install slocate-dbgsym also
<herzi> I have
<seb128> good ;)
<herzi> but the symbols don't show up
<herzi> at least not with source-file info
<ubotu> New bug: #148579 in apparmor (main) "nameserver abstraction doesn't allow avahi mdns resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148579
<ubotu> New bug: #148580 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Soundcard Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148580
<seb128> herzi: your valgrind log has the symbols, it just doesn't have the lines, which is weird
<herzi> gdb also had the syms but not the lines
<seb128> maybe the package is stripped a weird way
<herzi> .oO(so much work to do, so little time...)
<ubotu> New bug: #148581 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "cd dvd creator write error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148581
<ubotu> New bug: #148582 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "selected "widescreen monitor"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148582
<seb128> herzi: I added a valgrind log with lines on the bug
<herzi> nice, thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> slocate use a simple Makefile, no autotools
<ubotu> New bug: #148584 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Mouse Input X freezes with XEN/HVM hosts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148584
<ubotu> New bug: #148585 in gnome-desktop (main) "".ardour" project files are not recognized by GNOME (no file type association)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148585
<ubotu> New bug: #148586 in apparmor (main) "Depends on linux-ubuntu-modules-386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148586
<seb128> you can uncomment a line to build it with -g3
<seb128> I did that a copied the binary
<seb128> s/a/and
<rajeevindus> hello
<rajeevindus> what is meant by bug triaging ?
<rajeevindus> is it like reporting  a bug ?
<rajeevindus> i would like to help . thanks
<rajeevindus> i recently started learning python so maybe i can help
<rajeevindus> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #141479 in bluez-utils (main) "bluetoothd-service-audio crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141479
<ubotu> New bug: #148588 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr() possibly connected to VM (dup-of: 147348)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148588
<ubotu> New bug: #148589 in ubuntu "usb mouse stops working after a short while" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148589
<ubotu> New bug: #148590 in apparmor (main) "dnsmasq profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148590
<bdmurray> They waited 6 minutes to hear back?
<Hobbsee> seems so.
<bdmurray> That hardly seems fair.
<bdmurray> I wanted their help!
<Hobbsee> nothing is fair.
<bdmurray> So bleak the words you speak
* Hobbsee has just dealt with a shitload of bugmail and mailing lists - do you expect her to be excited?
<ubotu> New bug: #148593 in evince-gtk (main) "evince ignores 'no toolbar' preference in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148593
* bdmurray can relate
<zul> Hobbsee: which one is this?
<Hobbsee> zul: one?
<zul> bug #
<Hobbsee> what, you want all ~400?
<bdmurray> That's it?
<Hobbsee> yeah, but i actually read them, rather than just /dev/null'ing them
<Hobbsee> i'm not good like you, bdmurray
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i'm a mere kubuntu packager.
<herzi> seb128: do you change the slocate build setup to include the line info?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I wouldn't say mere.
<herzi> seb128: nice point: I managed to change the valgrind-output (not the double free happens at a different place)
<seb128> herzi: I described before what I did ;)
<seb128> herzi: uncomment the -g3 line basically
<seb128> and run make
<herzi> seb128: I know, I just wanted to know if this change will end up in the build system
<seb128> ah, no, I didn't upload that (yet)
<ubotu> New bug: #148596 in ubuntu "Sound card not detected (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148596
<ubotu> New bug: #148599 in gnome-panel (main) "vmware player dependance problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148599
<ubotu> New bug: #148600 in nfs-utils (main) "Kernel Oops with nfs4 mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148600
<ubotu> New bug: #148603 in ubuntu "wrong entry in default gconf for gnome-screensaver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148603
<ubotu> New bug: #148604 in rdesktop (main) "Unable to toggle rdesktop in full-screen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148604
<ubotu> New bug: #148605 in gnome-session (main) "gnome starts all startup programs at once" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148605
<ubotu> New bug: #148606 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Static network settings while in livecd do not take effect without complete restart of network setting tool and re-assertion of the device checkbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148606
<ubotu> New bug: #148601 in kvirc (universe) "KVIrc segfaults in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148601
<ubotu> New bug: #148602 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "livecd did not eject CD on reboot on IBM xSeries 235" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148602
<ubotu> New bug: #148607 in k3b-i18n "some-unproper-encodings-for-russian-locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148607
<ubotu> New bug: #148608 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice calc crashes in formulahelper on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148608
<gautada> Greetings and salutations, did I make the hug-a-bug day?
<ubotu> New bug: #148611 in ubuntu "Totem fails to play videos, LiVES won't open after kernel update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148611
<ubotu> New bug: #148614 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network tool goes into busy loop trying to read nonexistent /root/.gnome2/network-admin-locations file on IBM xSeries 255" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148614
<ubotu> New bug: #148617 in network-manager (main) "network-manager tries to connect to WLAN even if already connected to a LAN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148617
<gautada> Could someone help me get started on bug triage?   I am an experienced developer new to Ubuntu and want to make sure that I am following the community guidelines.
<gautada> I am looking at bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/53914
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53914 in ubiquity "Installer keyboard lazout setting" [Undecided,New] 
<bdmurray> gautada: looking
<bdmurray> The first thing to look at is with which version of Ubuntu the bug report is about
<gautada> bdmurray: Ypu did that and I confirmed with a quick install using vmware.
<bdmurray> Install of dapper?
<gautada> bdmurray: Yes, I had an old cd lying around.
<bdmurray> That severity of bug is not likely to be fixed for Dapper though
<gautada> bdmurray: I used an old bug Iincase I messed up.
<bdmurray> It would be good to try and reproduce it with the development release of Ubuntu
<gautada> bdmurray: so I should confirm in gutsy/fiesty?
<bdmurray> Gutsy as that is where ubiquity is being actively developed and with the Beta CD at a minimum and a daily ideally
<gautada> bdmurray: OK I will get gutsy and give it whirl...  Will report back in a while after testing daily, thanks.
<bdmurray> gautada: Thank you for helping out
<gautada> glad to, I am new convert from gentoo and I am so very impressed with the community that getting involved is a pleasure
<ubotu> New bug: #148618 in libcompress-zlib-perl (main) "Change in behaviour of gzreadline() caused debmirror to delete my whole mirror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148618
<ubotu> New bug: #148619 in dosemu-freedos (multiverse) "dosemu-freedos depends on dosemu but it is not going to be installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148619
<ubotu> New bug: #148621 in wpasupplicant (main) "wireless WPA / WPA2 connection fails with long password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148621
<ubotu> New bug: #148623 in bittorrent (main) "bittorrent unable to start in 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148623
<ubotu> New bug: #148624 in hal (main) "cannot "safely remove" 2 thumb drives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148624
<ubotu> New bug: #148626 in util-linux (main) "can't update mount due to odd file perms of umount man page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148626
<ubotu> New bug: #148628 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin doesn't calculate the size / change the date when selecting multiple files (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148628
<ubotu> New bug: #148630 in network-manager-applet (main) "Wired not available in NetworkManager after wireless is used (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148630
<ubotu> New bug: #148631 in ubuntu "[7.10-beta]  requesting xend status with /etc/init.d/xend status gives no output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148631
<macogw> can someone mark bug #148605 "wishlist" i'm not on the ubuntu-qa team, so i can't, but that's where it should go
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 148605 in gnome-session "gnome starts all startup programs at once" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148605
<ubotu> New bug: #148641 in qtparted (main) "Qtparted crashes when trying to access PATA drive." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148641
<ubotu> New bug: #148642 in adept (main) "adept button should be greyed out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148642
<ubotu> New bug: #148643 in ubuntu "In Ubuntu beta 7.10 Open office Writer 2.3 crashes when I try to format and when I try to print." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148643
<ubotu> New bug: #148632 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Need to start twice a gnome session in order to have both gnome panels on screen." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148632
<ubotu> New bug: #148637 in ubuntu "gusty doesn't boot on ac power unless acpi=off, but boots on battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148637
<ubotu> New bug: #148633 in ubuntu "WLAN: WEP Hex must be typed in to connect in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148633
<ubotu> New bug: #148634 in ubuntu "WLAN disconnect all 2-5 minutes without a reason" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148634
<ubotu> New bug: #148635 in gparted (main) "gparted extreamely slow in Kubuntu Gutsy beta amd64 and crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148635
<bdmurray> macogw: I'll take a look
<bdmurray> That bug probably needs forwarding upstream.  Right pedro_?
<gautada> bwmurray: Is the gutsy-alternate*.iso OK to use for testing from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20071003/
<bdmurray> The alternate installer does not include ubiquity and that is what we were talking about earlier right?
<gautada> bdmurray: Yes, not sure where to get ubiquity
<bdmurray> Ubiquity is the gui installer so would be on the desktop or live cd
<gautada> ok I will look
<bdmurray> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20071003/
<bdmurray> notice the daily-live
<gautada> yup found it thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #148645 in ubuntu "suspend to ram now failing on IBM T60p" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148645
<ubotu> New bug: #148646 in rhythmbox (main) "[Gutsy]  Crash on podcast download" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148646
<ubotu> New bug: #148647 in gdm (main) "[Gutsy]  GDM Theme "Circles" is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148647
<ubotu> New bug: #148649 in ubuntu "changing login windows makes crashing after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148649
<ubotu> New bug: #148650 in ubuntu "openoffice menu icons disappeared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148650
<ubotu> New bug: #148652 in djvulibre (main) "failed to upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148652
<ubotu> New bug: #148651 in apport (main) "apport crashes when reporting a bug in a PPA package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148651
<ubotu> New bug: #148654 in banshee (universe) "Banshee won't play any tracks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148654
<ubotu> New bug: #148657 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[regression]  framebuffer resolutions broken " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148657
<ubotu> New bug: #148658 in alsa-tools (universe) "alsa-tools-gui hdspconf can't detect HDSP cards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148658
<pedro_> bdmurray, regarding the last bug, that's planned http://live.gnome.org/SessionManagement/NewGnomeSession
<ubotu> New bug: #148659 in scrot (universe) "scrot can't save files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148659
<ubotu> New bug: #148661 in firefox (main) "Defined functions in extensions do not inherit Function.prototype" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148661
<ubotu> New bug: #148620 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with OSError in quit()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148620
<ubotu> New bug: #148640 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148640
<ubotu> New bug: #148664 in ubuntu "display shimmer at graphical login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148664
<ubotu> New bug: #148669 in xfwm4 (main) "custom keybindings don't work immediately" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148669
<ubotu> New bug: #148670 in nfs-utils (main) "package nfs-kernel-server 1:1.1.1~git-20070709-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemy z zale?no?ciami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148670
<ubotu> New bug: #148666 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in glGetString() (dup-of: 144241)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148666
<ubotu> New bug: #148672 in rhythmbox (main) "USB mass storage and rhythmbox problems" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148672
<ubotu> New bug: #148663 in dolphin (main) "Icon launch effect is not implemented in Dolphin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148663
<ubotu> New bug: #148674 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 beta DVD WILL NOT INSTALL ON RAID 5 Dual boot WITH XP PRO " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148674
<ubotu> New bug: #148209 in gnome-pilot "gpilotd crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148209
<ubotu> New bug: #148677 in ubuntu "Dual Monitor Gui on Gusty X64 broke" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148677
<ubotu> New bug: #148681 in libgimp-perl (universe) "libgimp-perl not installable (broken dependency)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148681
<ubotu> New bug: #148687 in kopete (main) "Kopete intenal sqlite database fails when stored on NFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148687
<ubotu> New bug: #148688 in gnome-panel (main) "frostwire" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148688
<ubotu> New bug: #148686 in ubuntu "screen blinks a lot during boot " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148686
<ubotu> New bug: #148690 in firefox (main) "proper validated XHTML code yet won't display properly in mozilla firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148690
<ubotu> New bug: #148691 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany fileselector does not show files, even when selected show all hidden files !" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148691
<ubotu> New bug: #148692 in network-manager (main) "network-manager does not display the networks while iwlist does" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148692
<ubotu> New bug: #148693 in grub-installer (main) "grub picks incorrect default root device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148693
<ubotu> New bug: #148694 in tilda (universe) "Tilda doesn't function correctly when disabling animated pulldown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148694
<ubotu> New bug: #148696 in ubufox (main) "Success message when installation fails" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148696
<ubotu> New bug: #148697 in totem (main) "Video thumbnailer doesn't working with Indeo5 files." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148697
<ubotu> New bug: #148695 in synaptic (main) "Focus should be on Close for the first time welcome dialog" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148695
<ubotu> New bug: #148698 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "network interface numbers weirdness" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148698
<ubotu> New bug: #148699 in nautilus (main) "ftp in nautilus append the year in a file or directory name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148699
<ubotu> New bug: #148676 in poppler "[EM64T] evince crashed with SIGSEGV in ImageStream::getLine()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148676
<ubotu> New bug: #148702 in ghc6 (universe) "Installing ghc6-libsrc and ghc6-doc results in error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148702
<ubotu> New bug: #148701 in nautilus (main) "Search function in File browser does not function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148701
<ubotu> New bug: #148704 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not start when visual effects are set to none" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148704
<ubotu> New bug: #148705 in knowledgetree (universe) "Package missing "DB.php" file." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148705
<ubotu> New bug: #148706 in kde-systemsettings (main) "kdmtheme module can not apply changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148706
<ubotu> New bug: #148708 in apparmor (main) "syslog-ng profile needs capability sys_admin and /proc/kmsg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148708
<ubotu> New bug: #148709 in metacity (main) "Xrandr rotate with metacity artifacts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148709
<ubotu> New bug: #148710 in alsa-utils (main) "[Gutsy Beta]  No sound in some apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148710
<ubotu> New bug: #148711 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "SCSI HardDisk Not Detected on Toshiba Qosmio G20 Laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148711
<ubotu> New bug: #148712 in bluez-utils (main) "Gusty: Not seeing bluetooth services even after pairing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148712
<ubotu> New bug: #148714 in ubuntu "provide a download of the packaging guide" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148714
<ubotu> New bug: #148715 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity-kde does not close installer's main window when it is installing the OS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148715
<ubotu> New bug: #148718 in acpi-support (main) "[gutsy]  supending via hotkey does not work but works losing the lid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148718
<ubotu> New bug: #148720 in kdepim (main) "kontact hangs on start, uses almost all CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148720
<ubotu> New bug: #148722 in rhythmbox (main) "crashed during ubuntu update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148722
<ubotu> New bug: #148724 in yaird (universe) "1017_cryptsetup_blkid_test.patch results in failure with LVM2 within LUKS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148724
<ubotu> New bug: #148725 in slocate (main) "locate shows fatal error, permissions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148725
<ubotu> New bug: #148609 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148609
<ubotu> New bug: #148727 in yaird (universe) "yaird's Templates.cfg refer to /etc/console/boottime.kmap. In ubuntu, it's under /etc/console-setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148727
<ubotu> New bug: #148729 in ubuntu "upgrading my version of ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148729
<ubotu> New bug: #148732 in ubuntu "fenerbahce" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148732
<ubotu> New bug: #148734 in upstart (main) "postinst script causes network installer to fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148734
<ubotu> New bug: #148735 in gwhois (universe) "gwhois fails on .de domains" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148735
<ubotu> New bug: #148738 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Network downlink slow on Dell Inspiron 531S" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148738
<ubotu> New bug: #148739 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed when I change the dpi settings in Gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148739
<ubotu> New bug: #148740 in gnome-games (main) "Oriya suggestions for Occitan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148740
<ubotu> New bug: #148742 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "package kdebase-workspace-data None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdebase-workspace-data.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/solidfakenetbackend/fakenetworking.xml', which is also in package kde4libs-data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148742
<ubotu> New bug: #148743 in parted (main) "copying partition results in duplicate uuid" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148743
<ubotu> New bug: #148744 in encfs (universe) "encfs is not working on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148744
<ubotu> New bug: #148745 in ubuntu "totem doesn't play last clicked file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148745
<ubotu> New bug: #148746 in xorg (main) "tty1-6 don't work in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148746
<ubotu> New bug: #148747 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror crashes when using search-bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148747
<ubotu> New bug: #148748 in cupsys (main) "Epson Stylus CX7800 not supported in Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148748
<ubotu> New bug: #148749 in ubuntu "Boot up hangs with blank screen - Toshiba Equium 197-L20" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148749
<ubotu> New bug: #148750 in svn-workbench (universe) "wb_main.py crashed with SIGSEGV in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148750
<ubotu> New bug: #148753 in bluefish (universe) "Bluefish complains about esd on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148753
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-04
<ubotu> New bug: #148754 in pidgin (main) "Include latest Pidgin because 2.2.0 has an important bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148754
<ubotu> New bug: #148755 in yelp (main) "I can't play a DVD that is currently in the DVD/CD drive." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148755
<ubotu> New bug: #148440 in ubuntu "General "rubberhose" vulnerability" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148440
<ubotu> New bug: #148758 in ldap-auth-client (universe) "ldap-auth-client migration misses SSL related settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148758
<ubotu> New bug: #148759 in ubuntu "no console" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148759
<ubotu> New bug: #148498 in sudo (main) "sudo asks for wrong password" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148498
<ubotu> New bug: #148761 in hgsvn (universe) "hgsvn should depend on subversion and mercurial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148761
<ubotu> New bug: #148762 in ubuntu "Time Zone in Xubuntu is nuts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148762
<ubotu> New bug: #148763 in compiz (main) "Desktop effects could not be enabled - Nvidia " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148763
<ubotu> New bug: #148583 in update-manager (main) "update-manager returns an error msg upon action" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148583
<ubotu> New bug: #148765 in ubuntu "Black screen after kernel has loaded 100%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148765
<ubotu> New bug: #148766 in ubiquity (main) "Cannot disable or configure migration assistant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148766
<ubotu> New bug: #148767 in opera (partner) "operapluginwrapper crashed with SIGSEGV in pluginController::open()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148767
<ubotu> New bug: #148768 in comix (universe) "Bookmarks/Recent Files menuitems are not updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148768
<ubotu> New bug: #148775 in gnome-panel (main) "SCIM is placing 2 icons on panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148775
<ubotu> New bug: #148776 in ubuntu "[7.10-beta]  brightness control hardware keys don't work on kubuntu 7.10 beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148776
<ubotu> New bug: #148778 in firefox (main) "crashed after failing to install an extension" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148778
<ubotu> New bug: #148779 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "wrong resolutions/refresh rates listed for MAG 786FD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148779
<ubotu> New bug: #148781 in ubuntu "openoffice crashes on insert special character" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148781
<ubotu> New bug: #148784 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "[gutsy]  virtualbox does not configure usb devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148784
<ubotu> New bug: #148785 in ubuntu "gutsy gnomepanel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148785
<bdmurray> Anybody know the kubuntu package for multimedia / magic keys?
<bdmurray> I seem to have forgotten it.
<ubotu> New bug: #148786 in bzr-gtk (universe) "olive-gtk crashed with ImportError: No module named dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148786
<ubotu> New bug: #148788 in ubuntu "upgrade to gutsy gdm failsafe loops, no desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148788
<bdmurray> Its kmilo in case anyone wanted to know
<ubotu> New bug: #148792 in ubuntu "Package OGMRip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148792
<ubotu> New bug: #148794 in intlclock "Change Date or Time doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148794
<ubotu> New bug: #148795 in dolphin (main) "D3lphin crashes on zooming out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148795
<ubotu> New bug: #148797 in pidgin (main) "can't see myspace friends" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148797
<ubotu> New bug: #148798 in workrave (main) "workrave windows duplicated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148798
<jjesse> i'm sorry ubotu no more bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #148800 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148800
<ubotu> New bug: #148803 in ubuntu "Evince Fullscreen [F11]  Keyboard Shortcut Missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148803
<ubotu> New bug: #148805 in compiz (main) "Gutsy Update Breaks Compiz/Desktop Effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148805
<ubotu> New bug: #148801 in lyx (universe) "[UVFe]  lyx 1.5.0 -> 1.5.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148801
<ubotu> New bug: #148804 in mlton (universe) "Please sync mlton (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148804
<ubotu> New bug: #148806 in apt (main) "apt-get blocks on /dev/ptmx a lot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148806
<ubotu> New bug: #148808 in gcalctool (main) "package gcalctool 5.20.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148808
<ubotu> New bug: #148809 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "package sun-java5-doc 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi? el c?digo de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148809
<ubotu> New bug: #148811 in firefox (main) "FIREFOX CRASH" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148811
<ubotu> New bug: #148816 in ubuntu "Krfb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148816
<ubotu> New bug: #148817 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 does not mute the speaker when the headphones are plugged in on the Presario C500." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148817
<ubotu> New bug: #148818 in firefox (main) ""OK" button sometimes not active in Firefox file download dialog box." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148818
<ubotu> New bug: #148819 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "package j2re1.4 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4.list]  failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148819
<ubotu> New bug: #148821 in k3b (main) "cd burning failure with auto speed or higher than x8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148821
<ubotu> New bug: #148822 in alsa-driver (main) "microphone and speaker mix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148822
<ubotu> New bug: #148824 in ubuntu "unable ton install update KDM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148824
<ubotu> New bug: #148825 in firefox (main) "Firefox gives connection timed out in Gutsy Gibbon to any link but Ubuntu.com, Konqueror searches fine." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148825
<RussDraper> I am having a strange problem in Gnome that I haven't been able to figure out.  I can't move a window from one monitor to another monitor!
<RAOF> Hm.  Someone in bug #138398 has managed to overwrite /var/lib/dpkg/diversions with a fragment of a crash report.  Is there any way they can get that back, so dpkg can work again and I can get the information I want from them? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138398 in xserver-xgl "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138398
<ubotu> New bug: #148827 in ubuntu "Live CD install hangs on 'Importing User Profiles'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148827
<ajmitch> RAOF: /var/lib/dpkg/diversions-old ?
<ubotu> New bug: #148831 in evince (main) "evince crashed in background with DJVU document opened" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148831
<ubotu> New bug: #148832 in ubuntu "System freezes every now and then" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148832
<ubotu> New bug: #148834 in hipo (universe) "UVFe: please sync hipo from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148834
<ubotu> New bug: #148838 in pidgin (main) "[gutsy]  Pidgin 2.2.1 crashes on received message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148838
<ubotu> New bug: #148839 in ubuntu "gnash fails install said installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148839
<ubotu> New bug: #148840 in ubiquity (main) "grub install fails on (hd0,1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148840
<ubotu> New bug: #148841 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Need way to manually enter information for a monitor not in list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148841
<ubotu> New bug: #148842 in alsa-driver (main) "no sound on intel hda (STAC 9205)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148842
<ubotu> New bug: #148846 in gnome-panel (main) "workspaces reduced to 2 when cancelling visual effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148846
<ubotu> New bug: #148847 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  .kde/share/config/kcmshellrc has wrong ownership (root.root)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148847
<ubotu> New bug: #148848 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (main) "package language-pack-gnome-en-base 1:7.10+20070928 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148848
<ubotu> New bug: #148850 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "password refused ; error 41. Never did it before. When I want to collect  my email, a box occurs asking  me my password. When I type it, says connection failed, and  asks me to type my password, and so on." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148850
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #148852 in ubuntu "Installer corrupts Fake Raid0 array at partitioner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148852
<ubotu> New bug: #148854 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "vmalloc occasionally fails on x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148854
<Admiral_laptop> morning dholbach. its been a long time.
<ubotu> New bug: #148856 in tex-common (main) "[Gutsy] tex-common doesn't configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148856
<dholbach> hey Admiral_laptop
<dholbach> how's it going?
<Jordan_U> #436964
<Admiral_laptop> bug #435964
<Admiral_laptop> dholbach: very busy with school work, up late coding.
<elmargol> dholbach: did you get your car back?
<dholbach> elmargol: nope, I guess it's gone for real
<elmargol> who steals such a car?
<dholbach> the police guy said that those buses are quite wanted
<dholbach> and I had millions of "do you want to sell this car?" flyers on it before
<dholbach> so there seems to be a market for it
<ubotu> New bug: #148858 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges is missing sendmail (dup-of: 85031)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148858
<ubotu> New bug: #148860 in compiz (main) "Gnome bottom panel is hidden when I log in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148860
<ubotu> New bug: #148861 in kino (main) "package kino None failed to install/upgrade: fallito in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148861
<elmargol> they go on ebay for about 5.000 EUR
<ubotu> New bug: #148864 in ntfs-3g (main) "2 major bugs fixed in 1.1004" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148864
<ubotu> New bug: #148867 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "Gran Paradiso crashes on about:license page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148867
<ubotu> New bug: #148871 in php5 (main) "Lower memory limit for php5" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148871
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #148870 in compiz (main) "compiz causes panel & windows not to show on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148870
<ubotu> New bug: #148872 in ubuntu "Accent are not displayed on extenal disks automatically mounted with ntfs-3g" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148872
<coastGNU> I just niticed that oo-cd-cover.odg from example-content.deb still has the feisty cover. Is this worth filling a bug report or will there be a new cd-cover in the next weeks?
<ubotu> New bug: #148878 in example-content (main) "oo-cd-cover.odg from example-content.deb still has the feisty cover" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148878
<ubotu> New bug: #148879 in sun-java6 "please add JCheckBoxMenu and JRadioButtonMenu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148879
<tormod> hi, is there a standard way to tag a bug as fixed upstream, when there's no upstream bug associated?
<dholbach> tormod: you could link to the fix and mark it as 'fix committed'
<tormod> link to what?
<tormod> gitweb?
<dholbach> some way to get the fix
<tormod> ok, so just add a link in the comment, no launchpad association?
<dholbach> if you can associate with launchpad that's great, if you can't, that's ok too
<tormod> thanks
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search money with or without "money" gnucash and grisbi should show up when searching for money
<gnomefreak> what package is in charge of having it in a certain search parameter
<ubotu> New bug: #148889 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  print icon in notification area is not hidden after finish of printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148889
<ubotu> New bug: #148891 in ubuntu "tzconfig not in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148891
<ubotu> New bug: #148892 in ubuntu "TFT via HDMI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148892
<ubotu> New bug: #148893 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Shows all processes from other users as taking up 0 memory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148893
<ubotu> New bug: #148894 in evince (main) "evince outputs a lot of warnings on gutsy gibson" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148894
<ubotu> New bug: #148895 in tracker (main) "No icon in menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148895
<ubotu> New bug: #148896 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  page not printed, works in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148896
<ubotu> New bug: #148898 in ubuntu "create a metapackage for package building tools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148898
<ubotu> New bug: #148899 in sweep (universe) "Audio interface does not support host endian 32 bit float samples" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148899
<lousygarua> hello i need some help triaging #121669, it might be important to fix on gutsy but i'm too n00b for deciding
<DarkMageZ> bug #121669
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121669 in update-manager "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the libc6 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121669
<ubotu> New bug: #148900 in iptables (main) "xt_CONNMARK target module is missing while xt_connmark match is available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148900
<ubotu> New bug: #147357 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in _ensureInArchive()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147357
<ubotu> New bug: #148907 in mediawiki1.10 (universe) "Please sync mediawiki1.10 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148907
<ubotu> New bug: #148909 in ubiquity (main) "Gusty Beta: Ubiquity "Ready to Install" screen is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148909
<ubotu> New bug: #148912 in language-selector (main) "unable to maximise the window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148912
<gautada> bdmurray: I confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/53914.  What is the next step?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53914 in ubiquity "Installer keyboard lazout setting" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #148914 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148914
<ubotu> New bug: #148915 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  compiz does not work on Dell Latitude D810" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148915
<ubotu> New bug: #131449 in ubuntu "Soundcard causes freeze" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131449
<ubotu> New bug: #148922 in epiphany-browser (main) "Option "--import-bookmarks" doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148922
<ubotu> New bug: #148923 in ubuntu "[gutsy] nokia6288 problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148923
<ubotu> New bug: #148925 in ekiga (main) "No picture:  was picture after selecting format then none" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148925
<ubotu> New bug: #148928 in network-manager (main) "changing ip needs restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148928
<ubotu> New bug: #148929 in udev (main) "Gutsy beta renumbers ethernet interfaces after boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148929
<ubotu> New bug: #148930 in update-manager (main) "broken update from feisty on ppc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148930
<ubotu> New bug: #148931 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  network-admin and profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148931
<ubotu> New bug: #148934 in scrollkeeper (main) "/usr/share/omf/windows/windows-C.omf:8: parser error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148934
<ubotu> New bug: #148935 in ubuntu "quanta bluefish kompozer web editors are in different menus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148935
<ubotu> New bug: #148937 in firefox (main) "Print Preview Crahses" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148937
<ubotu> New bug: #148941 in cedilla (universe) "installation does need /usr/share/texmf-tetex/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148941
<ubotu> New bug: #148942 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 2.0 not compiled with UNIX (movemail) acccount option." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148942
<ubotu> New bug: #148945 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel not at boarder of display after awn installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148945
<ubotu> New bug: #148946 in ubuntu "Bug option mounted drive <b> </b> blabla" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148946
<ubotu> New bug: #148948 in gedit (main) "gedit ignores printing layout options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148948
<ubotu> New bug: #148940 in xfs (universe) "[X font server]  integer overflow and heap corruption vulnerability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148940
<ubotu> New bug: #148949 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Windows partitions not accessible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148949
<ubotu> New bug: #148953 in ubuntu "Hitting "Reply To All" in Evolution when connected to Exchange server crashes Evolution (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148953
<ubotu> New bug: #148954 in scrollkeeper (main) "package scrollkeeper 0.3.14-13ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148954
<ubotu> New bug: #148955 in nautilus (main) "nautilus preview prevents unmounting USB key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148955
<ubotu> New bug: #148956 in ubuntu "With laptop docked, screen shows 1280x1024 resolution but acts like there's an invisible 1280x800 screen with another invisible 1280x224 screen below it (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148956
<ubotu> New bug: #148958 in ubuntu "window title bar disappears completely on all windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148958
<ubotu> New bug: #148961 in ubuntu "Some fonts not rendering italics at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148961
<ubotu> New bug: #148962 in ubuntu "[REGRESSION]  Completely black desktop showing in GNOME (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148962
<ubotu> New bug: #148965 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "2.6.15-28-server hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148965
<ubotu> New bug: #148966 in upstart (main) "upstart causes instant reboot during install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148966
<ubotu> New bug: #148968 in synergy (universe) "synergyc crashed with SIGSEGV in std::_Rb_tree_increment()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148968
<ubotu> New bug: #148970 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "echo indigoio soundcard does not record in Studio " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148970
<ubotu> New bug: #148971 in gnome-panel (main) "Boto esquerdo do mouse parou de funcionar aps ultima atualizao" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148971
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ubotu> New bug: #148976 in ubuntu "Missing an up-to-date Application Software Stream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148976
<ubotu> New bug: #148972 in ubuntu "Gutsy beta i386 doesn't boot on ThinkPad T30" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148972
<ubotu> New bug: #148974 in compiz (main) "compiz (dup-of: 144241)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148974
<ubotu> New bug: #148975 in compiz (main) "Sometimes could not restore a remote desktop window when running "Normal visual effects"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148975
<ubotu> New bug: #148978 in ubuntu "alsa broken with gutsy 2.6.22 kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148978
<ubotu> New bug: #148982 in ubuntu "Repening gimp-ubuntu-splash.xcf from "Places/Recent Documents" fails.  Opening from within the examples dir opens correctly with Gimp." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148982
<ubotu> New bug: #148984 in apparmor (main) "We should have Java and Mono abstractions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148984
<ubotu> New bug: #148985 in gimp (main) "package gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package libgimp2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148985
<ubotu> New bug: #148986 in ubuntu "Updater reports error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148986
<ubotu> New bug: #148988 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148988
<ubotu> New bug: #148989 in gimp (main) "gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5_amd64.deb cannot be installed. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148989
<ubotu> New bug: #148990 in scrollkeeper (main) "scrollkeeper error " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148990
<ubotu> New bug: #148991 in ubuntu " in arial bold is translated to ... in OpenOffice.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148991
<ubotu> New bug: #148992 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "unable to connect to specific FTP site" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148992
<ubotu> New bug: #148993 in ubuntu "VoIP application descriptions for similar packages completely different in K menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148993
<ubotu> New bug: #148994 in libquicktime (main) "Optional Codecs missing: x264, faac, faad2, lame" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148994
<ubotu> New bug: #148995 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  gnome-about-me not accessable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148995
<ubotu> New bug: #148996 in ubuntu ""ATI card (ATI Radeon  Xpress 1150 256MB HyperMemoryTM  (integrated)) won't run beryl"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148996
<ubotu> New bug: #148997 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with ProtocolError in __on_message_received()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148997
<ubotu> New bug: #148999 in gimp (main) "gimp install fails on "aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148999
<gameldar> hi all - I'm newly joined BugSquad and trying to help out with some bugs I've come across.
<bdmurray> welcome gameldar
<gameldar> basically I have one issue atm. I'm looking into a bug with anjuta and noticed a relevant comment in the changelog, whats the easiest way to see the diffs back to that version (it'll be a change in the debian/control file)
<bdmurray> That's a good question.  My only idea would be to see what package version are available for previous releases.
<ubotu> New bug: #144784 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144784
<ubotu> New bug: #149000 in gimp (main) "gimp upgrade fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149000
<bdmurray> gameldar: what package is it?
<gameldar> hmm... unfortunately in this case the version is an older gutsy version... I was assuming the debian control files are stored somewhere on code.launchpad.net
<gameldar> anjuta
<gameldar> in particular bug Bug #126314
<Hobbsee> all of the gimp bugs aer dupes of #148985
* gnomefreak working through that issue atm ;)
<bdmurray> gameldar: I think looking here might be a good start https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/anjuta
<ubotu> New bug: #149003 in gimp (main) "can't install gimp 2.4rc3 because of a conflict with a file in libgimp2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149003
<ubotu> New bug: #149005 in ubuntu "Marvell 88E8053 detected multiple times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149005
<bdmurray> gameldar: And then some url hackery will get the version you want
<gameldar> bdmurray: ahh yeah.. theres the diff.gz that gives me the info I need. Thanks!
<bdmurray> No problem and thanks for helping out
<bdmurray> Let me know if you have any more questions.
<ubotu> New bug: #144537 in apt (main) "WriteApportReport crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen() " [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144537
<ubotu> New bug: #149006 in ltsp (main) "ltsp does not configure xorg.conf correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149006
<ubotu> New bug: #149007 in langpack-locales (main) "wrong first_weekday in es_CR locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149007
<gameldar> thanks I will. sleep time for me now though.
<ubotu> New bug: #149010 in w3m (main) "w3m crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149010
<ubotu> New bug: #149013 in gnome-panel (main) "Problem with gnome-panel startup if solid colour  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149013
<ubotu> New bug: #149014 in apport (main) "approt not loading crash report into launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149014
<bdmurray> pedro_: Have you started that FixesToVerify(?) page?
<ubotu> New bug: #149017 in pkgbinarymangler (main) "extract Mozilla-ish translations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149017
<pedro_> bdmurray, i don't, yet, I've been a little busy lately
<bdmurray> pedro_: heh, indeed.  Does "Testing/FixesToVerify" sound right?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yep ok for me :-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: I threw one bug on their.  If you could look at the format that would be helpful.
<bdmurray> s/their/there/
<ubotu> New bug: #149018 in gnome-app-install (main) "stop depending on app-install-data-commercial" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149018
<ubotu> New bug: #149020 in gimp (main) "[gutsy beta]  Update manager and/or synaptic cannot update gimp" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149020
<ubotu> New bug: #149021 in openoffice.org (main) "autopkgtest build took >100ks, generated 3.7G logfile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149021
<ubotu> New bug: #149022 in gnome-session (main) "While shutting down the login screen is shown for a split second" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149022
<pedro_> bdmurray, looks good to me, we are going to split them between kernel, desktop, bugs?
<pedro_> we don't want to confuse the users (testers) , right?
<ubotu> New bug: #149023 in gimp (main) "package gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', que est tambin en el paquete libgimp2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149023
<ubotu> New bug: #149026 in ksplash-engine-moodin (main) "ksplash SIGSEGV Abort on login to gutsy ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149026
<bdmurray> pedro_: yeah, that makes sense perhaps even adding which image you could test it with would be helpful
<pedro_> agreed
<ubotu> New bug: #149028 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flash freezes firefox-bin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149028
<ubotu> New bug: #148332 in cupsys (main) "cupsd crashed with SIGSEGV in readdir64_r()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148332
<ubotu> New bug: #148910 in cupsys (main) "cupsd crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148910
<ubotu> New bug: #149030 in ubuntu "System Broke after trying dual monitors on intel card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149030
<ubotu> New bug: #128327 in synaptic (main) "synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen() (dup-of: 144537)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128327
<ubotu> New bug: #149033 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy beta]  laptop immediately shuts down when reaching gdm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149033
<ubotu> New bug: #149034 in inkscape (main) "Broken illustrator importer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149034
<ubotu> New bug: #149035 in ubuntu "gutsy gibbon gimp update failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149035
<ubotu> New bug: #149036 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Auto Numbering Doesn't Work When Starting in the Negative" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149036
<ubotu> New bug: #149037 in ubuntu "Clock 2.18.1 is showing the wrong time. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149037
<ubotu> New bug: #149042 in update-manager-core (main) "do-release-upgrade has no man page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149042
<ubotu> New bug: #149044 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  no stylesheet for default firefox page if installed on kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149044
<ubotu> New bug: #149045 in hplip (main) "needs a proper daemon or cupsys integration" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149045
<ubotu> New bug: #149046 in phpgedview (universe) "phpgedview new upstream version available 4.1.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149046
<ubotu> New bug: #149057 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager does not allow selection of WPA when choosing wireless network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149057
<ubotu> New bug: #149058 in ubuntu "[Feisty]  Package Manager does not initialise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149058
<ubotu> New bug: #149047 in human-icon-theme (main) "Various icons don't have 48x48 nor scalable version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149047
<ubotu> New bug: #149052 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[Apport]  displayconfig-gtk crashed with ImportError in  module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149052
<ubotu> New bug: #149053 in gedit (main) "gedit Save dialog doesn't work with large files open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149053
<ubotu> New bug: #149059 in gnome-panel (main) "Compiz has black screen after going to CTRL-ALT-F1 console" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149059
<ubotu> New bug: #149055 in gphoto2 (universe) "Lexar CF reader (rw025-7000) does not turn off LED when card unmounted" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149055
<ubotu> New bug: #149062 in conduit (universe) "When I Quit out of Conduit, a message appears that it has closed unexpectedly, while it continues to run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149062
<ubotu> New bug: #149065 in gimp (main) "package libgimp2.0 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package gimp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149065
<ubotu> New bug: #149066 in gimp (main) "gimp_2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5 failed to ugrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149066
<ubotu> New bug: #149068 in nautilus (main) "Gutsy:  Nautilous freezes and won't take kill -9" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149068
<ubotu> New bug: #149049 in dovecot (main) "FFe request: 1.0.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149049
<ubotu> New bug: #149050 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge torrent client: Cannot set file priority, as it continually claims that Full Allocation is not set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149050
<ubotu> New bug: #149056 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy beta upgrade fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149056
<ubotu> New bug: #149072 in gimp (main) "package gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package libgimp2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149072
<ubotu> New bug: #149073 in compiz (main) "warzone on gusty with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149073
<ubotu> New bug: #149070 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  hardware mute button on macbook *almost* mutes audio but not completely" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149070
<ubotu> New bug: #149071 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "-server kernel variant fails to boot on PowerEdge 2650 with AACRAID timeouts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149071
<ubotu> New bug: #149075 in ubuntu "Software index broken after latest updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149075
<ubotu> New bug: #149076 in ubuntu "I can't write a cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149076
<ubotu> New bug: #149077 in gnome-control-center (main) ""Do not show this warning again" keep coming for warning "the x keyboard settings differ from your current gnome keyboard settings" " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149077
<ubotu> New bug: #149078 in update-manager (main) "upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149078
<ubotu> New bug: #149051 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149051
<ubotu> New bug: #149079 in gimp (main) "package libgimp2.0 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', que est tambin en el paquete gimp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149079
<ubotu> New bug: #149082 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149082
<ubotu> New bug: #149083 in linux-meta (main) "TI USB MSP430-JTAG serial port doesn't get registered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149083
<ubotu> New bug: #149084 in denemo (main) "Denemo mishandles accidentals" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149084
<ubotu> New bug: #149085 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with IOError in _read_eof()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149085
<ubotu> New bug: #149087 in gimp (main) "unable to update gimp (dup-of: 148985)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149087
<ubotu> New bug: #149088 in sudo (main) "sudo still askes for a password even though I'm in the sudo group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149088
<Kmos> if someone wants to comment it out - bug 132221
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132221 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync: Add latest debian version to the title of the bug" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132221
<ubotu> New bug: #149089 in ubuntu "GIMP update crashes (dup-of: 148985)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149089
<ubotu> New bug: #149091 in ubuntu "Returning from suspend, X session crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149091
<ubotu> New bug: #149092 in ubuntu "package avahi-autoipd 0.6.20-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: package avahi-autoipd is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149092
<ubotu> New bug: #149093 in keepassx (universe) "typo in keepassx launcher shortcut text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149093
<ubotu> New bug: #149096 in ubuntu "trying to update ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149096
<ubotu> New bug: #149097 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149097
<ubotu> New bug: #149100 in ubuntu "upgradeing from ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149100
<ubotu> New bug: #149102 in ubuntu "gutsy beta: bt878 dvb card stopped working, but worked with tribe-5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149102
<ubotu> New bug: #149103 in openoffice.org (main) "package ttf-opensymbol 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 41" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149103
<ubotu> New bug: #149105 in ubuntu "synaptics touchpad problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149105
<ubotu> New bug: #149106 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149106
<ubotu> New bug: #149108 in ubuntu "bug in lsusb in Gutsy (syntek webcam)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149108
<ubotu> New bug: #149110 in network-manager-openvpn (universe) "[gutsy]  network-manager-openvpn plugin disable DNS active when VPN connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149110
<ubotu> New bug: #149111 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc/g++ seriously broken in gutsy latest amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149111
<ubotu> New bug: #149115 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Total error with RT2500 wireless card (A-link/WL54H)  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149115
<ubotu> New bug: #149117 in cupsys (main) "cupsys fails to install (dup-of: 149106)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149117
<ubotu> New bug: #149118 in kdebase (main) "kdesktop icon position" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149118
<ubotu> New bug: #149120 in cupsys (main) "duplicate CREDITS.txt in cupsys packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149120
<ubotu> New bug: #149123 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "gnome main menu missing favorite applications and system options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149123
<ubotu> New bug: #149124 in kde-style-polyester (main) "polyester kde style" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149124
<ubotu> New bug: #149125 in gnome-mplayer (multiverse) "gnome-mplayer should depend on mplayer-nogui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149125
<ubotu> New bug: #149121 in hplip (main) "hpssd vulnerable to command injection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149121
<ubotu> New bug: #149122 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy Beta]  Unable to start wireless network " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149122
<ubotu> New bug: #149126 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt' proovitakse le kirjutada, see on juba pakis libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149126
<ubotu> New bug: #149128 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-power-manager changes CPU beahvior to "Performance" after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149128
<ubotu> New bug: #149129 in ubuntu "login delay in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149129
<ubotu> New bug: #149130 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  kubuntu dolphin lists "encrypt file" as an action item despite the required application (kgpg) not being installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149130
<ubotu> New bug: #149131 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2 (dup-of: 149106)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149131
<ubotu> New bug: #149133 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149133
<ubotu> New bug: #149134 in cupsys (main) "upgrade od cupsys produces conflict error with another packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149134
<ubotu> New bug: #149136 in hwinfo (universe) "hwinfo 13.35-1 output gibberish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149136
<ubotu> New bug: #149137 in apport (main) "[gutsy]  cannot send crash reports owned by root " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149137
<ubotu> New bug: #149138 in ubuntu "gateway notebook brightness fn hotkeys gutsy. gibon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149138
<ubotu> New bug: #149140 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2 (dup-of: 149106)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149140
<ubotu> New bug: #149142 in cupsys (main) "update from cupsys 1.3.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149142
<ubotu> New bug: #149143 in cupsys (main) "[7.10 beta]  cupsys package fails to install via update" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149143
<ubotu> New bug: #149144 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 [modified: usr/lib/cups/backend-available/ipp usr/lib/cups/backend-available/lpd usr/lib/cups/backend-available/parallel usr/lib/cups/backend-available/scsi usr/lib/cups/backend-available/serial usr/lib/cups/backend-available/snmp usr/lib/cups/backend-available/socket usr/lib/cups/backend-available/usb usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/he
<ubotu> New bug: #149145 in latex209 (universe) "package latex209-bin 25.mar.1992-10 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149145
<ubotu> New bug: #149146 in synaptic (main) "package synaptic 0.60ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149146
<ubotu> New bug: #149147 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy-beta]  Network adapter not available on Asus A7S during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149147
<ubotu> New bug: #149148 in nautilus (main) "package nautilus 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149148
<ubotu> New bug: #149149 in gnome-app-install (main) "package gnome-app-install 0.4.12-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149149
<ubotu> New bug: #149150 in gnome-panel (main) "package gnome-panel-data 1:2.20.0.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149150
<ubotu> New bug: #149151 in cupsys (main) "i think the same as 149106" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149151
<ubotu> New bug: #149152 in scrollkeeper (main) "package scrollkeeper 0.3.14-13ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script  stato terminato dal segnale (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149152
<ubotu> New bug: #149153 in tpb (universe) "typo in /etc/init.d/tpb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149153
<ubotu> New bug: #149154 in grub (main) "grub" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149154
<ubotu> New bug: #149155 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "[Gutsy Beta]  CompizConfig Settings - Images with uppercase file ending doesn't show up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149155
<ubotu> New bug: #149156 in ubuntu "camera downloading failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149156
<ubotu> New bug: #149159 in dell "Need preseed love for console reboot message for preseed automatic-ubiquity installs" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149159
<ubotu> New bug: #149160 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  guided partitioning using LVM should not put swap on LVM for suspend/resume compatibility" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149160
<ubotu> New bug: #149163 in cupsys (main) "packagepackage cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, ?/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt? zu ?berschreiben, welches auch in Paket libcupsys2 ist cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, ?/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt? zu ?berschreiben, welches auch in Paket libcupsys2 ist (dup-of: 149106)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149163
<ubotu> New bug: #149164 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys failed to install (dup-of: 149106)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149164
<ubotu> New bug: #149166 in gimp-python (universe) "gimp-python 2.4.0~rc3 & package manager broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149166
<ubotu> New bug: #149172 in gnome-control-center (main) "preferences button in visual effects tab should always be visible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149172
<ubotu> New bug: #149173 in kino (main) "kino quits on FX->Video->Pan and Zoom operation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149173
<ubotu> New bug: #149177 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed while grub-install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149177
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-05
<ubotu> New bug: #149179 in firefox (main) "firefox window title goes to the right and dissapears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149179
<ubotu> New bug: #149182 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149182
<ubotu> New bug: #149183 in ubuntu "{Gutsy beta]  No sound whatsoever on znote 6625WD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149183
<ubotu> New bug: #149185 in ubuntu "Keyboard stops working; panel menus don't respond" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149185
<ubotu> New bug: #149186 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149186
<ubotu> New bug: #149187 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  Network Manager - no internet connectivity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149187
<ubotu> New bug: #149188 in cupsys (main) "[GUTSY BETA]  error when updating cupsys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149188
<ubotu> New bug: #149190 in rtorrent (universe) "New upstream available (0.7.7) with xmlrpc support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149190
<ubotu> New bug: #149192 in deskbar-applet (main) "choosing Launch firefox action causes firefox to segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149192
<ubotu> New bug: #149193 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Update-Manager "cupsys" update failed to install (dup-of: 149188)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149193
<ubotu> New bug: #149178 in samba (main) "Samba installer adds all system accounts to samba user database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149178
<ubotu> New bug: #149198 in cupsys (main) "Latest update will not install due to error in libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149198
<ubotu> New bug: #149201 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager hibernating laptop immediately after waking from sleep" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149201
<ubotu> New bug: #149197 in totem (main) "hola" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149197
<ubotu> New bug: #149202 in nautilus (main) "keyboard doesn't work in nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149202
<ubotu> New bug: #149203 in update-manager (main) "If update-manager -d fails, you can't try again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149203
<ubotu> New bug: #149205 in ubuntu "network-manager-vpnc asks for password even though it's in the gnome-keyring" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149205
<ubotu> New bug: #149206 in ubiquity (main) "Install stays busy after clicking "Forward" on "Migrate documents and settings"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149206
<ubotu> New bug: #149207 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin's settings aren't saved on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149207
<ubotu> New bug: #149208 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149208
<ubotu> New bug: #149210 in postgresql-common (main) "pg_ctlcluster <.version><cluster> reload not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149210
<ubotu> New bug: #149211 in net-snmp (main) "restart in init script for snmpd doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149211
<ubotu> New bug: #149214 in ubuntu "Intel 4965AGN wireless connection dies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149214
<ubotu> New bug: #149216 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus tarda mucho en abrir una carpeta (directorio) con cientos o miles de archivos (ficheros)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149216
<wii> why was i banned from ubuntu+1?
<ubotu> New bug: #149217 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-doc None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-doc.list]  failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149217
<macogw> wii: apparently mneptok doesnt like you
<wii> oh
<wii> macogw: tell him it's ok to hate someone but just dont go to far he might kill one of his brain cell just for a fly
<macogw> wii: no
<wii> lol
<ubotu> New bug: #149222 in synaptic (main) "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149222
<khermans> can someone please fix this?  i think it will be too big to let slip up in initial gutsy fixes
<khermans> [Bug 145506]  gtkpod-aac does not allow adding local tracks, claims iPod is not loaded (gutsy)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145506 in gtkpod-aac "gtkpod-aac does not allow adding local tracks, claims iPod is not loaded (gutsy)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145506
<khermans> it was independently confirmed by others
<ubotu> New bug: #149220 in kdepim "Editing KOrganizer event opens full width" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149220
<ubotu> New bug: #149221 in lvm2 (main) "Unaccesible home folder when upgrading fiesty to gutsy due to problem with the upgrade decission (lvm10 is kept)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149221
<ubotu> New bug: #149224 in ubuntu "Gedit windows shrink each time the session is saved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149224
<ubotu> New bug: #149225 in tracker (main) "Removing tracker forces you to remove gnome-applets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149225
<ubotu> New bug: #149227 in kde4libs (universe) "package kdelibs5-data None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdelibs5-data.list]  failed to install/upgrade: failed in buffer_write(fd) (11, ret=-1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149227
<ubotu> New bug: #149038 in ubuntu "Word Processor" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149038
<ubotu> New bug: #149048 in synaptic (main) "broken packages,synaptic crashed with  the gimp update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149048
<ubotu> New bug: #149229 in apache2 (main) "during "partial upgrade" apache2 is removed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149229
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> New bug: #149230 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "appletouch make hundred interruption by second" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149230
<gnomefreak> he was in here?
<gnomefreak> on damn
<bddebian> Who was?
<gnomefreak> a major troll
<gnomefreak> i banned him but didnt know he was in here
<Hobbsee> yup
<ubotu> New bug: #149231 in ubuntu "gutsy: evolution "click to open link" does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149231
<ubotu> New bug: #149234 in gst-fluendo-mp3 (universe) "Fluendo MP3 decoder should be installed by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149234
<ubotu> New bug: #149235 in cupsys (main) "upon apt-get upgrade cupsys dpkg has an issue and errors out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149235
<ubotu> New bug: #149236 in hellanzb (universe) "Make hellanzb provide unrar functionality by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149236
<ubotu> New bug: #149237 in evolution (main) "[Gutsy]  Evolution crashes when Backing up to a Samba share" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149237
<ubotu> New bug: #149238 in ubuntu "sd cards not recognised on x61" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149238
<ubotu> New bug: #149239 in ubuntu "update notifier reported an error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149239
<ubotu> New bug: #149240 in conduit (universe) "conduit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149240
<ubotu> New bug: #149245 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings root mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149245
<ubotu> New bug: #149249 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  notebook with Intel ICH8 chipset fails to resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149249
<ubotu> New bug: #149250 in evolution (main) "evolution 2.12.0 always failed password the first time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149250
<ubotu> New bug: #149251 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu15 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149251
<ubotu> New bug: #149252 in compiz-plugins (universe) "Shift Switcher preview vanishes after a few seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149252
<ubotu> New bug: #149253 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "msttcorefonts fails to install due to cryptic error during "restricted extras" install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149253
<ubotu> New bug: #149255 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on uploading image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149255
<ubotu> New bug: #149257 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy update manager- Failed during installation of the latest updates (110)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149257
<ubotu> New bug: #149258 in gnome-terminal (main) "E:_cache->open()failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149258
<ubotu> New bug: #149261 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kdesktop kde crash on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149261
<ubotu> New bug: #149262 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149262
<ubotu> New bug: #149263 in ubuntu "The application Kopete (kopete) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149263
<ubotu> New bug: #149264 in hal-cups-utils (main) "Wrong driver selected for my Canon iP3000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149264
<ubotu> New bug: #149269 in ubuntu "fancontrol crippled by upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149269
<ubotu> New bug: #149271 in glibc (main) "environment variable for disabling langpack translation" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149271
<ubotu> New bug: #149272 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149272
<ubotu> New bug: #149273 in blender (universe) "Blender causes Xorg crash loop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149273
<ubotu> New bug: #149274 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed: large HDD on old machine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149274
<ubotu> New bug: #149275 in tasks (universe) "First cut of source packages for -mobile promotions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149275
<ubotu> New bug: #149276 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.12.0 oftenly accessing disk for a long period" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149276
<ubotu> New bug: #149277 in hal (main) "Use flush mount option for removable drives" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149277
<kagou> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #149278 in libxml2 (main) "[Gutsy]  - 2.6.29.dfsg-1ubuntu2 - Crashes Azureus with __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename+0xe5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149278
<ubotu> New bug: #149279 in apport (main) "[gutsy]  cannot report bug in system update when firefox already running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149279
<dholbach> good morning
<kagou> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #149282 in compiz (main) "Compiz Negative Plugin blacks windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149282
<ubotu> New bug: #149283 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Kubuntu KDE splash artwork doesn't get updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149283
<ubotu> New bug: #149284 in cupsys (main) "updatein gusty not possible when adding software sources for VMware (dup-of: 149106)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149284
<ubotu> New bug: #149259 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', que est? tambi?n en el paquete libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149259
<ubotu> New bug: #149285 in cupsys (main) "cupsys and libcupsys share a file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149285
<ubotu> New bug: #149256 in ubuntu "can not update cupsys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149256
<ubotu> New bug: #149286 in ubuntu "MP160 Print Queue Wierd Dual CPU Usage Bug." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149286
<ubotu> New bug: #149287 in ubuntu "[Ubuntu Gutsy Beta]  : Keyboard stops working all of sudden for Compaq Presario V3000 series" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149287
<ubotu> New bug: #149288 in gnome-panel (main) "package gnome-panel 1:2.20.0.1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149288
<ubotu> New bug: #149289 in synaptic (main) "package synaptic 0.60ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149289
<ubotu> New bug: #149290 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Versuche, ?/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt? zu ?berschreiben, welches auch in Paket libcupsys2 ist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149290
<ubotu> New bug: #149291 in f-spot (main) "F-Spot doesn't start (Ubuntu 7.10 Beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149291
<ubotu> New bug: #149292 in nautilus (main) "package nautilus 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149292
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A session in #ubuntu-classroom in 10 minutes
<ubotu> New bug: #149295 in cupsys (main) "file already exists error message on upgrading app-install-data-commercial" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149295
<ubotu> New bug: #149298 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice doesn't want to fork" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149298
<ubotu> New bug: #149300 in tracker (main) "incomplete or missing search results shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149300
<ubotu> New bug: #149301 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.3 Tools -> Extension Manager doesn't show button text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149301
<ubotu> New bug: #149302 in sqsh (universe) "sqsh crashes at startup. dependency error?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149302
<ubotu> New bug: #149303 in ubuntu "pidgin gabber gossip kopete konversation have divergent descriptions in KDE's k-menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149303
<ubotu> New bug: #149307 in ubuntu "when /var is full adept stops working, kde menu editor stop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149307
<ubotu> New bug: #149308 in audacity (universe) "short description for audacity repeated in both name and description in k-menu " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149308
<ubotu> New bug: #149310 in ubuntu "Please sync gnome-devel-docs (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149310
<ubotu> New bug: #149311 in bash (main) "bash completion problem when sudo ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149311
<ubotu> New bug: #149314 in evolution (main) "Mark as read does not work on folder hierarchy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149314
<ubotu> New bug: #149315 in rp-pppoe (universe) "pppoe package description wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149315
<ubotu> New bug: #149319 in ubuntu "network interfaces not properly configured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149319
<ubotu> New bug: #148918 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148918
<ubotu> New bug: #129881 in poppler (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() (dup-of: 129868)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129881
<ubotu> New bug: #148126 in conduit (universe) "conduit crashed with IndexError in on_get_iter()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148126
<ubotu> New bug: #149320 in fontconfig (main) "fiels under /usr/share/doc/fontconfig were not linked to the right place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149320
<ubotu> New bug: #148951 in gcompris (main) "gcompris crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148951
<ubotu> New bug: #149321 in kdepim (main) "basket notes is no longer embedded in kontact!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149321
<ubotu> New bug: #149323 in ubuntu "permanent drive polling in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149323
<ubotu> New bug: #149324 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop_mode cannot find /usr/sbin/hibernate thus cannot hibernate laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149324
<ubotu> New bug: #149325 in system-config-printer (main) "printer share parameters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149325
<ubotu> New bug: #149327 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer instalation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149327
<ubotu> New bug: #149330 in gdm (main) "GDM restarts X on logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149330
<ubotu> New bug: #149331 in samba (main) "C$ and D$ visible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149331
<ubotu> New bug: #149336 in cupsys (main) "cannot upgrade cupsys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149336
<ubotu> New bug: #149337 in octave2.9-forge (universe) "[need update]  octave2.9-forge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149337
<ubotu> New bug: #149339 in ubuntu "blue backgroud on startup + pointer but nothing else" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149339
<ubotu> New bug: #149341 in snort (universe) "Snort is not starting in amd64 - gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149341
<ubotu> New bug: #149342 in update-manager (main) "Error while upacking cupsys in update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149342
<ubotu> New bug: #149343 in tora (universe) "[UVFe]  Merge tora 1.3.22-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149343
<ubotu> New bug: #149344 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149344
<ubotu> New bug: #149345 in ubuntu "printer pauses after printing a document" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149345
<ubotu> New bug: #149346 in udev (main) "/dev/null permissions are set to 0660 instead of 0666" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149346
<ubotu> New bug: #149348 in ubuntu "Too much unreadable Kanji characters in Japanese font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149348
<ubotu> New bug: #149350 in ubuntu "Justification for the Arabic support of Open office does not works properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149350
<ubotu> New bug: #149351 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror says: install flash or crash!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149351
<ubotu> New bug: #149355 in uswsusp (universe) "Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 beta - s2ram does not exist in uswsusp package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149355
<ubotu> New bug: #149356 in gimp (main) "package gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: tentative de remplacement de ??/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README??, qui appartient aussi au paquet libgimp2.0 (dup-of: 148985)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149356
<ubotu> New bug: #149357 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes with segfault three times out of four since latest gutsy update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149357
<ubotu> New bug: #149359 in enigmail (main) "Problem with gpg-agent and seahorse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149359
<ubotu> New bug: #149360 in apt-build (universe) "apt-build package configuration fails due to missing sources.list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149360
<ubotu> New bug: #149361 in pan (main) "Please, upgrade pan to version 0.132 released in august 2007" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149361
<ubotu> New bug: #149362 in cupsys (main) "apt and dpkg fail to install new cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149362
<ubotu> New bug: #149364 in openoffice.org (main) "[feisty]  openoffice crashes on launch with segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149364
<ubotu> New bug: #149365 in sysinfo (universe) "sysinfo displays wrong release lenny/sid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149365
<ubotu> New bug: #149366 in deskbar-applet (main) "Gutsy - Deskbar results window is too small when copy-pasting/until second input keypress" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149366
<ubotu> New bug: #149368 in ubuntu "[xubuntu]  png files are connected with thunderbird as viewer." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149368
<ubotu> New bug: #149369 in mayavi (universe) ""Can't list" error message during mayavi install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149369
<ubotu> New bug: #149371 in nedit (multiverse) "nedit needs to be re-linked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149371
<ubotu> New bug: #149372 in casper (main) "No sound after install 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149372
<ubotu> New bug: #149376 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  Playback of swf file fails in totem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149376
<ubotu> New bug: #149375 in idesk (universe) "Cannot find imlib2: Is imlib2-config in the path?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149375
<ubotu> New bug: #149378 in aspell-de (main) "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/aspell-de/aspell-de_0.60-20030222-1-6_all.deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149378
<ubotu> New bug: #149379 in update-manager (main) "Cant upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149379
<ubotu> New bug: #149380 in gnome-panel (main) "blurry reboot / restart icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149380
<ubotu> New bug: #149381 in ubuntu "gdm crashed after booting and applications fail to startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149381
<ubotu> New bug: #149382 in amarok (main) "100% cpu usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149382
<ubotu> New bug: #135744 in disksearch (universe) "Sin hacer nada, solamente lo abri y dio el error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135744
<ubotu> New bug: #149383 in gparted (main) "GutsyBeta liveCD Gparted closes before end of process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149383
<ubotu> New bug: #149384 in cupsys (main) "package cupsys 1.3.2-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149384
<ubotu> New bug: #149387 in evolution (main) "evolution black icon on compose email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149387
<ubotu> New bug: #149388 in ubuntu "resolution problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149388
<ubotu> New bug: #149389 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 "Some internet radio stations don't work with crossfading backend in Rhythmbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149389
<ubotu> New bug: #149390 in contacts-snapshot (universe) "does not start on lpia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149390
<ubotu> New bug: #149391 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149391
<ubotu> New bug: #149395 in smbldap-tools (universe) "smbldap-populate cannot correctly setup sambaDomain" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149395
<ubotu> New bug: #149396 in ubuntu "Remote desktop crashes X,Ubuntu 64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149396
<ubotu> New bug: #149398 in ubuntu "wireless not found after upgrade to beta gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149398
<ubotu> New bug: #149401 in cupsys (main) "apt-get remove libcupsys2 removed a LOT of apps + KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149401
<ubotu> New bug: #149400 in disksearch (universe) "[UVFe]  DiskSearch v1.2.1 into Gutsy" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149400
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubotu> New bug: #149405 in ubuntu "firefox crashes while trying to download" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149405
<ubotu> New bug: #149409 in firefox (main) "flash on all elements" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149409
<ubotu> New bug: #149408 in compiz (main) "Compiz shadows things that shouldn't be shadowed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149408
<ubotu> New bug: #149413 in ubuntu "Cannot switch to VT from Xorg (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149413
<ubotu> New bug: #149417 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 7on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149417
<ubotu> New bug: #149419 in hal (main) "After updating new install of gutsy I lost my wireless card ability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149419
<ubotu> New bug: #149420 in compiz (main) "Cannot select different decorator if emerald is installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149420
<ubotu> New bug: #149422 in ubuntu "How to configure evolution email notification in the system tray?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149422
<ubotu> New bug: #149423 in alsa-driver (main) "Microphone not detected on Dell Vostro 1500" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149423
<ubotu> New bug: #149426 in adept (main) "duplicate entry for a package during update -adept manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149426
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> Bah
<bddebian> Boo-Bah? :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #149431 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga dosen't accept incoming calls right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149431
* ScottK runs screaming from the Teletubbies.
<pedro_> ahuah
<ubotu> New bug: #149428 in evolution "Standard IMAP folder are not auto-localized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149428
<bddebian> ScottK: Have you ever seen boopah's or whatever they're called?  They are like 10 times more inane than teletubbies :-)
<ScottK> bddebian: No.  I've managed to avoid that.
<ScottK> My youngest is 4 now, so we're beyond that.
<bddebian> Lucky you :-)
<ScottK> Her favorite thing to watch on TV, amazingly enough, is the cooking shows on Food Network.
<zul> ScottK: my young'un is obsessed with the channel controller
<bddebian> ScottK: My kids LOVE food network :-)
<ScottK> Cooking shows are good for a couple hours extra sleep on Saturday morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #149433 in ubuntu "Need to configure display for all users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149433
<ubotu> New bug: #149435 in ubuntu "Update Manager freezes when clicking "install updates" after having cancelled root password insertion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149435
<ubotu> New bug: #148524 in zenity (main) "zenity crashed with SIGSEGV in g_path_is_absolute()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148524
<ubotu> New bug: #149436 in ubuntu "network doesn't work after wake up from suspend to RAM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149436
<ubotu> New bug: #149002 in tracker (main) "tracker crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr() (dup-of: 147348)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149002
<ubotu> New bug: #149437 in example-content (main) "Examples folder content should be updated for Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149437
<ubotu> New bug: #149441 in rhythmbox (main) "Wish: Interactive way to filter music" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149441
<hjmills> Does anybody here know anything the problems with libxml2?
<ScottK> hjmills: There are bugs and an new version was, IIRC, recently synced to solve them.
<hjmills> ScottK, ok, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #149442 in file-roller "file-roller asks password if crc fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149442
<ubotu> New bug: #149444 in ubuntu "Tracker doesn't search for phrases in enclosed quotes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149444
<ubotu> New bug: #149432 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149432
<ubotu> New bug: #149446 in pidgin (main) "window crash when selecting a large buddy icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149446
<ubotu> New bug: #149448 in sendmail (universe) "errors when installing sendmail (generating sendmail.cf)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149448
<ubotu> New bug: #149449 in compiz (main) "compiz window borders become randomly transparent when window titles change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149449
<ubotu> New bug: #149450 in compiz (main) "obscure window border after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149450
<ubotu> New bug: #149451 in ubuntu "Synaptics touchpad doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149451
<ubotu> New bug: #149453 in ubuntu "e1000 defaulting to eth1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149453
<ubotu> New bug: #149454 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149454
<ubotu> New bug: #149459 in cupsys (main) "(/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstoraster) crashed on signal 9!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149459
<ubotu> New bug: #149460 in compiz (main) "Successful rotation to nonexistent face" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149460
<ubotu> New bug: #149463 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with AttributeError in _on_snippet_received() (dup-of: 147622)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149463
<ubotu> New bug: #149464 in ubuntu "Ubuntu completely freezes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149464
<ubotu> New bug: #149468 in gtk+2.0 (main) "when change bookmark order, application crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149468
<ubotu> New bug: #149465 in tk8.3 (main) "tk8.3 was not recompiled on Dapper" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149465
<ubotu> New bug: #149466 in console-data (universe) "Macintosh french keymap is incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149466
<ubotu> New bug: #149467 in moblin-image-creator (universe) "image-creator crashed with TypeError in getlocale()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149467
<ubotu> New bug: #149473 in ubiquity "noninteractive installer mode causes traceback" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149473
<ubotu> New bug: #149476 in udev (main) "Having /var/log as a seperate partition breaks udev and possibly more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149476
<ubotu> New bug: #149477 in ubiquity "noninteractive installer mode still starts X" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149477
<ubotu> New bug: #129083 in banshee (universe) "Crash after creating a smart playlist" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129083
<ubotu> New bug: #149478 in epiphany-browser (main) "Downloads hang on 100% if the part file has been moved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149478
<ubotu> New bug: #149479 in firefox (main) "Graphic set-up is problematic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149479
<ubotu> New bug: #149299 in ubuntu "Word Processor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149299
<ubotu> New bug: #149483 in ubuntu "Pidgin unable to connect "Waiting for network connection"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149483
<ubotu> New bug: #149484 in nautilus (main) "passive ftp servers does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149484
<ubotu> New bug: #149485 in mono-addins (universe) "mono-addins.pc is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149485
<ubotu> New bug: #149399 in libxml2 (main) "various programs crashed with SIGSEGV in __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename()" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149399
<ubotu> New bug: #149488 in evolution (main) "When more than one file is in the server, Evolution fetchs only one file and a window "ERROR when fetching E-mail' appears" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149488
<ubotu> New bug: #149489 in openoffice.org (main) "Stream of JRE errors when going to "Macros" tab in frame properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149489
<ubotu> New bug: #149490 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "X crashes on suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149490
<ubotu> New bug: #149491 in wengophone (universe) "The main application windows is to big to fit on the screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149491
<ubotu> New bug: #149495 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird's "new messages" notification eats up all processor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149495
<ubotu> New bug: #149493 in compiz (main) "Compiz Fusion Bug when closing a window" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149493
<ubotu> New bug: #149494 in bash (main) "[gutsy]  Tabcompletion makes bad assumption" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149494
<ubotu> New bug: #149497 in ubuntu "apt-get update returns error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149497
<ubotu> New bug: #149500 in gnome-panel (main) "notification area has 3 strange lines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149500
<ubotu> New bug: #149501 in ubuntu "kernel 2.6.22-12 BUG message from dmesg in 7.10 beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149501
<pochu> asac: I've found a reproducible way to crash TB: open addons, click on install, and on the gnome-open dialog, in the path field, enter an url. Do you know whether it's a known bug?
<ScottK> pochu: Did you look in LP?
<ubotu> New bug: #149502 in ubuntu "Eclipse SIGSEGV after apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149502
<ubotu> New bug: #149503 in ubuntu "Changing network settings requires reboot :Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149503
<ubotu> New bug: #149505 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice fails to open files w/ Dolphin(smb)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149505
<ubotu> New bug: #149507 in amarok (main) "Amarok's "global hotkeys" become stuck often" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149507
<pochu> ScottK: yeah, but mozilla crashes are so hard to identify... [MASTER]  @NS_someoddfunction hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #149509 in yelp (main) "yelp crashed with SIGSEGV in __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149509
<ubotu> New bug: #149510 in mythbuntu-lirc-generator "incorrect mapping of hauppauge pvr-150 Power button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149510
<asac> pochu: wow ;)
<asac> pochu: let me try
<asac> pochu: yes, i thin ki have seen this before :)
<asac> boing
<asac> down
<pochu> asac: I've just reported it.
<asac> pochu: good ... bug id?
* asac scrollsback
<ubotu> New bug: #149511 in cupsys (main) "gutsy, hpijs, cupsys can not print " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149511
<ubotu> New bug: #149512 in ubuntu "Firewire iPod fails to mount in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149512
<pochu> asac: bug 149513. We will have to wait for the retracers...
<ubotu> Bug 149513 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/149513 is private
<asac> pochu: yes
<pochu> btw, I've done it a second time and I was able to reproduce. I've given the steps in the report.
<asac> wow i don't have permission to look at that bug right now
<pochu> lol
<pochu> asac: wait I'll subscribe you
<pochu> asac: try again ;)
<asac> pochu: usually i can see those bugs ;)
<asac> but i think that i get added when retracers visit for first time
<asac> pochu: let me know when a trace is dumped
<pochu> sure
<ubotu> New bug: #149514 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin is too unstable to be the default IM client for Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149514
<Pici> hrm.
<ubotu> New bug: #149516 in compiz (main) "Compiz Fusion crashed when scrolling in OpenOffice Calc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149516
<ubotu> New bug: #149520 in findutils (main) "old cron.daily entry for find should be overwritten after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149520
<ubotu> New bug: #149522 in firefox (main) "java script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149522
<ubotu> New bug: #149523 in centerim (universe) "Problem with (ger) umlauts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149523
<ubotu> New bug: #149524 in ubuntu "mirrors should update so they're usable during the update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149524
<ubotu> New bug: #149526 in flumotion (universe) "need Depends: python-twisted-web" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149526
<ubotu> New bug: #149527 in bash (main) ".profile not sourced anymore" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149527
<ubotu> New bug: #149529 in system-config-printer (main) "should not add an item to Applications -> System tools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149529
<ubotu> New bug: #149530 in pulseaudio (main) "error "unsupported command 63" when using module-tunnel-sink" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149530
<ubotu> New bug: #149525 in cupsys (main) "Update Cupsys failed ubuntu1-ubuntu4" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149525
<ubotu> New bug: #149534 in ubuntu "Orinoco Gold PCMCIA not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149534
<ubotu> New bug: #149536 in ubuntu "CD-R/RW Drive cant read self burned images/data/music" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149536
<ubotu> New bug: #149537 in ubuntu "CD ROM is not detected " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149537
<ubotu> New bug: #149538 in update-manager (main) "upgrade-manager for server fails to upgrade distribution (feisty-edgy), despite offering, for lack of a desktop installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149538
<ubotu> New bug: #149541 in ubuntu "2.6.22-rt crashes " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149541
<ubotu> New bug: #149542 in gnome-rdp (universe) "Gnome RDP database corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149542
<ubotu> New bug: #149543 in ceferino (universe) "Ceferino lacks menu icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149543
<ubotu> New bug: #149545 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome bottom panel disappears after reboot, appears only after right clicking empty space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149545
<ubotu> New bug: #149547 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutsy]  Screen brightness works only at certain values." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149547
<ubotu> New bug: #149546 in ubuntu "nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149546
<ubotu> New bug: #149551 in a2ps (universe) "a2ps exits with 'unknown medium libpaper' error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149551
<ubotu> New bug: #149555 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "CompizConfig-settings-manager has no icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149555
<ubotu> New bug: #149556 in gnome-rdp (universe) "[gutsy]  gnome-rdp can't minimize" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149556
<ubotu> New bug: #149557 in hydrogen (universe) "hydrogen crashed while playing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149557
<ubotu> New bug: #149558 in migration-assistant (main) "[gutsy]  Strange summary at end of install wizard questions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149558
<ubotu> New bug: #149559 in gxine (universe) "Gxine crashes on launch with BadMatch error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149559
<ubotu> New bug: #147470 in hydrogen (universe) "hydrogen crashed with SIGSEGV in std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::basic_string()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/147470
<ubotu> New bug: #149563 in totem (main) "package totem 2.20.0-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: problmes de dpendances - laiss non configur" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149563
<ubotu> New bug: #149554 in ubuntu "gimp" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149554
<ubotu> New bug: #149564 in ubuntu "provide statistics (like fedora)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149564
<ubotu> New bug: #149565 in ubuntu "Kernel panic  after 05-Oct-2007 Update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149565
<ubotu> New bug: #149567 in compiz (main) "screensaver interrupts fullscreen game (only with compiz enabled)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149567
<ubotu> New bug: #149572 in system-config-printer (main) "[Gutsy]  Some strings shows untranslated, but ARE translated in to .mo file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149572
<ubotu> New bug: #149573 in ubuntu "gutsy beta live CD hangs during boot on compaq presario V3417LA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149573
<ubotu> New bug: #149575 in ubuntu "Rhythmbox play noise instead of music for .ram .rm files " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149575
<ubotu> New bug: #149577 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-impress 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149577
<ubotu> New bug: #149579 in ubuntu "Canon FB630U does not scan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149579
<ubotu> New bug: #149580 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  while creating a starter and selecting an custom icon it isn't displayed in the fileselector" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149580
<ubotu> New bug: #149581 in python-gammu (universe) "[gutsy]  version >= 0.21 needed by wammu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149581
<ubotu> New bug: #149582 in oem-config "user created in firstboot screen doesnt have admin privs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149582
<ubotu> New bug: #149583 in ggz-server (universe) "ggzd subproces post-installationscript returned error 134" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149583
<ubotu> New bug: #149584 in migration-assistant (main) "Proposal: Make migration entirely optional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149584
<ubotu> New bug: #149586 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Wizards' first dialogs far too small (unusable)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149586
<ubotu> New bug: #149587 in software-properties (main) "Choosing Software Sources crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149587
<ubotu> New bug: #149588 in ubuntu "compizconfig settings manager closed unexpectedly " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149588
<ubotu> New bug: #149590 in ubuntu "How do I install Ubuntu on a Mac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149590
<ubotu> New bug: #149593 in compiz (main) "gnome panel missing after startup (dup-of: 147943)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149593
<AstralJava> Hello all, I'm quite new to bug triaging/fixing, but just managed to (possibly) conclude the steps required to fix a bug, and now saw that there is at least one duplicate bug that hasn't been marked as one. Does everyone registered to LP have rights to mark bugs as dupes, or is it reserved to QA people only?
<pochu> anyone using liferea and firefox under Gutsy?
<AstralJava> pochu: The latter, yes. I guess I can easily install the former too and check it out if you like.
<pochu> AstralJava: everybody can mark bugs, btw
<AstralJava> pochu: Okay, thanks. :)
<pochu> AstralJava: it's an easy one. Just install liferea, and with it opened, go to a blog and click on a rss feed link... and see if it's added to liferea, or if a weird page in firefox is shown instead.
<pochu> no problem
<AstralJava> pochu: Which blog?
* AstralJava doesn't read a lot of blogs... :)
<pochu> doesn't matter.
<pochu> AstralJava: planet.ubuntu.com, for example. The rss feeds on the right should do the trick.
<AstralJava> pochu: Alright, heading there now.
<pochu> Ouch, nevermind.
<pochu> Found my mistake.
<AstralJava> Does it matter which version, 1.0 or 2.0?
<AstralJava> Oh, alright. :)
<pochu> AstralJava: I hadn't configured it in firefox preferences. :-)
<AstralJava> Right on. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #149601 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  Right on first boot after install, Places shows Desktop twice (dup-of: 122602)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149601
<ubotu> New bug: #149596 in ubuntu "Check forced on drive after update - reports disk hasn't been checked for over 49700 days" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149596
<ubotu> New bug: #149598 in ubuntu "the bottom gnome-menu disappears after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149598
<ubotu> New bug: #149599 in thunderbird (main) "Not able to sent mail (even though there is no error message)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149599
<ubotu> New bug: #149602 in ubuntu "[7.10 beta]  creating a new panel in kubuntu requires a logout/login before customization is possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149602
<ubotu> New bug: #149603 in ltsp (main) "when switching users ~/.Xauthority issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149603
<Admiral_laptop> pochu: what about firefox in gutsy?
<Admiral_laptop> pochu: might want to ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<pochu> Admiral_laptop: it was my mistake, everything is Ok now :-)
<Admiral_laptop> good
<pochu> Thanks anyway.
<ubotu> New bug: #149604 in ubuntu "nautilus crashes when i log on, occasionaly starts working later on." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149604
<ubotu> New bug: #149605 in ubuntu "compiz-settings-manager not installed for custom desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149605
<ubotu> New bug: #149606 in python-gammu (universe) "FreezeException for python-gammu 0.22-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149606
<ubotu> New bug: #149607 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Fonts in VirtualBox admin look huge and horrible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149607
<ubotu> New bug: #149608 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount wants to use ntfs-3g even though it isn't installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149608
<ubotu> New bug: #149609 in wine (universe) "[gutsy]  Running a Wine application freezes up the whole system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149609
<ubotu> New bug: #149611 in firefox (main) "[dapper]  firefox crashes with segmentation fault - new behaviour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149611
<ubotu> New bug: #149612 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149612
<ubotu> New bug: #149613 in gnokii (universe) "upgrade to gnokii 0.6.19" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149613
<ubotu> New bug: #149615 in eog (main) "screen starts flickering in EOG when fullscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149615
<ubotu> New bug: #149616 in ruby1.8 (main) "Net::HTTPS Vulnerability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149616
<ubotu> New bug: #149620 in pingus (universe) "Pingus 0.7.1 takes more than 200Mb RAM after ~15 mins of play (serious memory leaks)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149620
<ubotu> New bug: #149622 in ubuntu "Only PCM volume control takes effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149622
<ubotu> New bug: #149623 in hal (main) "unknown error packageneeds tobe reinstalled but no archive for it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149623
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-06
<ubotu> New bug: #149636 in ubuntu "Updating 7.04 to 7.10 Beta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149636
<ubotu> New bug: #149641 in logcheck (main) "logcheck fails when auth.log.1.gz missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149641
<ubotu> New bug: #149642 in openoffice.org (main) "[openoffice writer]  Impossible to resize a single row table with vertical text orientation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149642
<ubotu> New bug: #149643 in linux-meta (main) "The following packages have unmet dependencies." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149643
<ubotu> New bug: #149644 in nvidia-settings (restricted) "Nvidia-settings did not fully install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149644
<ubotu> New bug: #149647 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Cannot set up dual head display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149647
<ubotu> New bug: #149649 in linux-meta (main) "[gutsy]  keyspan serial drivers missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149649
<ubotu> New bug: #149651 in flumotion (universe) "Please sync flumotion (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149651
<ubotu> New bug: #149652 in adept (main) "manage repositories in adept_installer doen't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149652
<ubotu> New bug: #149658 in ubuntu "no ibernate, no suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149658
<ubotu> New bug: #149659 in linux-meta (main) "gutsy power manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149659
<ubotu> New bug: #148752 in obexpushd (universe) "obexpushd crashed with SIGSEGV in fwrite()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148752
<ubotu> New bug: #149660 in ubuntu "system clock not saved to hwclock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149660
<ubotu> New bug: #149661 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Update fails to install "linux-restricted-modules-generic"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149661
<ubotu> New bug: #149663 in compiz (main) "sync-to-vblank is not on for compiz; causes horrible tearing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149663
<ubotu> New bug: #149665 in ubuntu "when returning from suspend my laptop tries to hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149665
<ubotu> New bug: #149668 in apt-build (universe) "package apt-build 0.12.28 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149668
<ubotu> New bug: #149669 in ubuntu "both gutsy and feisty 64 bit fail to boot after frist udate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149669
<ubotu> New bug: #149671 in heimdal (universe) "package heimdal-kdc 0.7.2.dfsg.1-10ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149671
<ubotu> New bug: #149673 in ubuntu "SCIM doesn't work rightly, when use KDE programmes in Gnome, with dvorak keyboard layout on Ubuntu Feisty." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149673
<ubotu> New bug: #149674 in ubuntu "HP Deskjet F300 scanner is not detected " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149674
<ubotu> New bug: #149675 in gnome-panel (main) "Printer OKI C5800 isn't supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149675
<ubotu> New bug: #149677 in svn-load (universe) "svn package conflict (gutsy tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149677
<ubotu> New bug: #149678 in powermanagement-interface (main) "autopkgtest gutsy powermanagement-interface amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149678
<ubotu> New bug: #149679 in tor (universe) "package tor 0.1.2.17-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149679
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #149682 in cpad-kernel (universe) "kernel crash after logo loadup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149682
<ubotu> New bug: #149685 in linux-meta (main) "restricted-modules missing 2.6.22-13 (dup-of: 149661)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149685
<ubotu> New bug: #149683 in evolution (main) "Trying to edit preferences causes Evolution to exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149683
<ubotu> New bug: #149688 in python2.5 (main) "a visual python project crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149688
<ubotu> New bug: #149689 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.80 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149689
<ubotu> New bug: #149690 in squid3 (universe) "squid new upstream version available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149690
<ubotu> New bug: #149692 in initramfs-tools (main) "Gutsy install failing on AMD64 (initramfstools?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149692
<ubotu> New bug: #149693 in ubuntu "Wireless keyboard doesn't work after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149693
<j1mc> hi all, i need help knowing where to file a bug.  just going to ask where to file a bug.  a panel icon  for 'help' in the new release points to the old 'xubuntu desktop  guide,' which no longer exists.
<j1mc> ^^ that's about Xubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #149697 in powermanagement-interface (main) "Bluetooth icon disappears on resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149697
<ubotu> New bug: #149698 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[Gutsy]  flash buttons are not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149698
<ubotu> New bug: #149699 in compiz (main) "GNOME taskbar not appearing after login w/Compiz on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149699
<ubotu> New bug: #149701 in ubuntu "I noticed programs were acting strangely in Feisty Fawn today and because of this I rebooted. The pc wouldn't load uBunutu and informed me that apt-get was missing and that I needed to type in apt-get install apt. I did so, and to no avail. The program wouldn't load. I cannot access my pc now without using a live cd to at least access the internet." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149701
<Hobbsee> bwah?
<Hobbsee> how the hell did he remove apt?
<persia> Probably HW issues, failed rootkit installation, etc.
<mr-russ> who do you report mirror problems to?
<ubotu> New bug: #149703 in ubiquity (main) "_usr_bin_hal-device-manager.0.crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149703
<ubotu> New bug: #149705 in qemu (universe) "corrupts qcow2 images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149705
<ubotu> New bug: #149706 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149706
<ubotu> New bug: #149707 in ubuntu "gutsy, 2.6.22-13-generic, X won't start, nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149707
<ubotu> New bug: #149708 in ubuntu "Thinkpad R51 with Radeon Mobility 7500 on Gutsy, poor performance and no 3D acceleration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149708
<ubotu> New bug: #149709 in evolution (main) "(evolution:7983): camel-CRITICAL **: get_message_info: assertion `folder->summary != NULL' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149709
<ubotu> New bug: #149710 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "You need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22.13-generic" but no available on update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149710
<ubotu> New bug: #149712 in gimp (main) "package gimp 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README , which is also in package libgimp2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149712
<ubotu> New bug: #149714 in linux-kernel-di-amd64-2.6 (main) "Suspend no longer works after upgrade to 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149714
<ubotu> New bug: #149718 in tiff (main) "failed to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149718
<ubotu> New bug: #149720 in ubuntu "no way to shut down computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149720
<ubotu> New bug: #149719 in ddccontrol (universe) "ddccontrol should set device permissions with udev" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149719
<ubotu> New bug: #149722 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "snd-hda-intel master volume doesn't control volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149722
<ubotu> New bug: #149723 in hal (main) "plugged logitech webcam M/N v-ua1 p35u3 into USB port and ubuntu initiated bug report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149723
<ubotu> New bug: #149725 in ubuntu "suggestion for disk partition during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149725
<Karnaugh> morning GMT+2
<ubotu> New bug: #149728 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "[Gutsy] Socks proxy settings are ignored by Evolution and Apt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149728
<ubotu> New bug: #149729 in gutenprint (main) "[Gutsy]  dpkg thinks /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint should exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149729
<mr-russ> who do you report mirror problems to?
<Fujitsu> mr-russ: The mirror admin, I guess.
<Fujitsu> There might be an #ubuntu-mirrors, I don't know.
<mr-russ> there is, amazing.  thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #149731 in compiz (main) "window title bar drawn wrong with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149731
<ubotu> New bug: #149730 in software-properties (main) "Broken localization in software-properties-kde" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149730
<ubotu> New bug: #149734 in ubuntu "Compiz Fusion Bug in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149734
<ubotu> New bug: #149735 in ghc6 (universe) "[gutsy]  Ghc packages outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149735
<ubotu> New bug: #149741 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel does not detect disk on cold boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149741
<ubotu> New bug: #149745 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Nautilus can't access to windows network (running well before)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149745
<ubotu> New bug: #149747 in evolution (main) "evolution does not start when no web connection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149747
<ubotu> New bug: #149749 in qemulator (universe) "qemulator.py crashed with IndexError in on_comboboxMachinetype_changed()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149749
<ubotu> New bug: #149750 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox sound problems, errors, sound with small corrupts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149750
<ubotu> New bug: #149549 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 128651)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149549
<ubotu> New bug: #149461 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename() (dup-of: 149399)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149461
<ubotu> New bug: #149751 in compiz (main) "blacklist missing an x3000" [Critical,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149751
<ubotu> New bug: #149752 in ksudoku (universe) "print function broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149752
<ubotu> New bug: #149753 in openoffice.org (main) "package ttf-opensymbol 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: podproces post-installation script returned error exit status 26" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149753
<ubotu> New bug: #129526 in gdebi (main) "Package installer crash on reinstall" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129526
<ubotu> New bug: #149508 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename() (dup-of: 149399)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149508
<ubotu> New bug: #149518 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename() (dup-of: 149399)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149518
<ubotu> New bug: #149569 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145158)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149569
<ubotu> New bug: #149617 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename() (dup-of: 149399)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149617
<ubotu> New bug: #149696 in openoffice.org (main) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilename() (dup-of: 149399)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149696
<ubotu> New bug: #149754 in speedcrunch (main) "Broken localization in speedcrunch and possible patch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149754
<ubotu> New bug: #149755 in gdebi (main) "gdebi crashes if dpkg sends unexpected output in its status-fd" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149755
<ubotu> New bug: #149757 in gnome-media (main) "regulacja gonoci zawiesia si" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149757
<ubotu> New bug: #149759 in ubuntu "todays update changed keyboard layout from hu to en" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149759
<ubotu> New bug: #149760 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149760
<ubotu> New bug: #149762 in gnome-panel (main) "laging" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149762
<ubotu> New bug: #149763 in vim (main) "vim: packages missing in repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149763
<ubotu> New bug: #149764 in compiz (main) "slow gtk popup menus with gtk dual head" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149764
<ubotu> New bug: #149765 in rhythmbox (main) "rhytmbox player not display russian letters in playlist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149765
<ubotu> New bug: #148829 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148829
<ubotu> New bug: #149095 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in e_source_list_peek_groups() - possibly related to evolution-jescs (dup-of: 145739)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149095
<ubotu> New bug: #149713 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Uninstalling program in wine" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149713
<ubotu> New bug: #149054 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "gnome-compiz-preferences crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 124173)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149054
<ubotu> New bug: #4 in rosetta "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/4
<ubotu> New bug: #149769 in openoffice.org (main) "BSQUEDA NO ADMITE TILDES EN MAYSCULAS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149769
<ubotu> New bug: #149771 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "no madwifi drivers in 2.6.22-13-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149771
<ubotu> New bug: #149772 in tracker (main) "Makes laptop [hard disk]  painfully hot ("Could not set idle IO priority")" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149772
<ubotu> New bug: #148882 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "fast user switch crash on new session create (dup-of: 130610)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148882
<ubotu> New bug: #149775 in ubuntu "Adding tags and voting on bug reports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149775
<ubotu> New bug: #149778 in evolution (main) "[gutsy]  can't print landscape calendar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149778
<ubotu> New bug: #149777 in update-manager (main) "Time remaining in "Downloading package files" window is overly precise" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149777
<ubotu> New bug: #149780 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Rediculous number of software brightness steps.  18 vs. 8 before on ThinkPad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149780
<ubotu> New bug: #149781 in ubuntu "Failsafe X destroys xorg.conf - leaving gdm in UGLY state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149781
<ubotu> New bug: #149782 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "linux-restricted-modules missing for 2.6.22-13" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149782
<ubotu> New bug: #149783 in strigi (main) "Strigi gets in the way of normal usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149783
<ubotu> New bug: #149785 in kvm (universe) "KVM version is outdated in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149785
<ubotu> New bug: #149787 in ubuntu "Lost screen Geforce8600GT after update today. Switch back to kernel 2.6.22.12. Screen back" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149787
<ubotu> New bug: #149788 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Copy and Paste does not work half the time in Gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149788
<ubotu> New bug: #149786 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() (dup-of: 147466)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149786
<ubotu> New bug: #149791 in ubuntu "Black & White Video Output (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149791
<ubotu> New bug: #149724 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149724
<ubotu> New bug: #149792 in gcj-4.2 (main) "gcjwebplugin-4.2 doesn't work on firefox, because the link is to /usr/lib/gcj-4.2 and the real folder is /usr/lib/gcj-4.2-81" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149792
<ubotu> New bug: #149793 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "driver list doesn't contain "via" driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149793
<ubotu> New bug: #149796 in spe (universe) "spe does not start in (X)Ubuntu (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149796
<ubotu> New bug: #149798 in hal (main) "package hal 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149798
<ubotu> New bug: #149799 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149799
<ubotu> New bug: #145413 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145413
<ubotu> New bug: #149736 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149736
<ubotu> New bug: #149802 in ubuntu "Norwegian repository error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149802
<ubotu> New bug: #149803 in adept (main) "adept crashes because it can't ask to keep a configuration file or to use a newer version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149803
<ubotu> New bug: #149766 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_image_set_from_pixbuf() (dup-of: 144645)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149766
<ubotu> New bug: #149806 in openal (main) "OpenAL has unsafe MMX support on AMD64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149806
<ubotu> New bug: #149807 in openoffice.org (main) "ooo-writer crashes on menu-insert-special characters->scroll down with the mouse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149807
<ubotu> New bug: #149779 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV during Tremulous game (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149779
<ubotu> New bug: #149789 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149789
<ubotu> New bug: #149808 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.80 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpu8D8aj/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /tmp/tmpu8D8aj/backports/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149808
<ubotu> New bug: #149809 in ubuntu "[french]  Mispell of option selector in "System>Screen & Display" window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149809
<ubotu> New bug: #149810 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuity Install Fails Improper Display Detection / Crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149810
<ubotu> New bug: #149767 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_pixbuf_animation_iter_advance()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149767
<ubotu> New bug: #149746 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149746
<ubotu> New bug: #149815 in ubuntu "Bluetooth keybord MX-5000 logitech" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149815
<ubotu> New bug: #149681 in gconf2 "gconftool-2 crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149681
<ubotu> New bug: #149540 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149540
<ubotu> New bug: #149818 in kdepim (main) "kmail doesn't respect cursor position in templates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149818
<ubotu> New bug: #149819 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Cannot set up dual screens on Mobility Radeon 7500 (IBM ThinkPad T40)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149819
<ubotu> New bug: #149462 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in folder_getv()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149462
<ubotu> New bug: #149504 in xine-lib (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_list_get_value()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149504
<ubotu> New bug: #149822 in xulrunner-1.9 (universe) "/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8/libnssckbi.so is a link to system nss" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149822
<ubotu> New bug: #149215 in sound-juicer (main) "sound-juicer crashed with SIGSEGV in filepath_parse_pattern() (dup-of: 75640)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149215
<ubotu> New bug: #149824 in gaim (main) "icon does not appear in systemtray" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149824
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #149826 in libmtp (main) "gutsy libmtp massive memory usage with Sansa e250" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149826
<ubotu> New bug: #149827 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-jre None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-jre.list]  failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149827
<ubotu> New bug: #149829 in ubuntu "today an update has destroyed all xorg settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149829
<ubotu> New bug: #149830 in gphotofs (universe) "package gphotofs 0.2-3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149830
<ubotu> New bug: #149832 in partman-base (main) "Installation doesn't change partition ID" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149832
<ubotu> New bug: #149834 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  update broke detection of hda intel soundcard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149834
<ubotu> New bug: #149835 in gthumb (main) "[Gutsy]  gthumb crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149835
<ubotu> New bug: #149836 in ubuntu "cannot purge config files for linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-12-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149836
<ubotu> New bug: #149837 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in  module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149837
<ubotu> New bug: #149838 in ubuntu "main menu slow to open after startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149838
<ubotu> New bug: #149839 in apport (main) "(apport) _usr_bin_apt-get.0.crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149839
<ubotu> New bug: #149842 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy] [regression]  Random crash when suspending to RAM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149842
<ubotu> New bug: #149841 in tracker (main) "Translation not updated on launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149841
<ubotu> New bug: #149845 in ubuntu "Openoffice writer default font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149845
<ubotu> New bug: #149846 in ubiquity (main) "ahoj" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149846
<ubotu> New bug: #149847 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Tennix 0.4.1" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149847
<ubotu> New bug: #149849 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  can not save a .docx as .odt " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149849
<ubotu> New bug: #149851 in openoffice.org (main) "latest updates leading to unmet dependencies in open office" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149851
<Gasten> Hi there! I have an apport-bug to report. What should I do if I find that my bug is already reported? add a comment and a stacktrace?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Gasten> okay
<ubotu> New bug: #149854 in language-pack-gnome-sk-base (main) "package language-pack-gnome-sk-base 1:7.04+20070412 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149854
<ubotu> New bug: #149855 in gnome-control-center (main) "osd does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149855
<ubotu> New bug: #149856 in gnome-panel (main) "buttom gnome-panel not visible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149856
<ubotu> New bug: #149857 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes in Feisty while playing certain mp3 songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149857
<ubotu> New bug: #149858 in ubuntu "update failure for erroneous address or size mimatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149858
<ubotu> New bug: #149859 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  .docx should open with oowriter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149859
<ubotu> New bug: #149863 in evolution (main) "Evolution can not delete local calendar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149863
<ubotu> New bug: #149864 in ubuntu "Problems with x.org after update." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149864
<ubotu> New bug: #149865 in sbackup (universe) "[Wishlist]  Option not to gzip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149865
<ubotu> New bug: #149866 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Open source radeon driver problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149866
<ubotu> New bug: #149869 in ubuntu "Gutsy Beta Kubuntu could not connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149869
<ubotu> New bug: #149870 in evolution (main) "Confidure button under Evolution 's Plugins window does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149870
<ubotu> New bug: #149872 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.76 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the libc6 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149872
<ubotu> New bug: #149873 in epiphany-browser (main) "[Gutsy]  Epiphany spell corrector" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149873
<ubotu> New bug: #149874 in compiz (main) "gnome-terminal appears on all workspaces when in full screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149874
<ubotu> New bug: #149878 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Wikipedia Dump Reader " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149878
<ubotu> New bug: #149879 in gnomescan (universe) "flegita crashed with SIGSEGV in gsrs_scanner_selected()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149879
<ubotu> New bug: #149880 in ubuntu "Show/hide desktop bug with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149880
<ubotu> New bug: #149881 in hal (main) "HAL fails to initialise when /etc/init.d/rc sets CONCURRENCY=shell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149881
<ubotu> New bug: #149883 in camorama (universe) "[Gutsy]  Camorama fails to display image properly with Ricoh R5U870 webcam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149883
<ubotu> New bug: #149885 in ubuntu "Restricted drivers don't work after install of linux-headers 2.6.22.13 because linux-restricted...13 doesn't install with it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149885
<ubotu> New bug: #149886 in galternatives (universe) "galternatives crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149886
<ubotu> New bug: #149884 in ubuntu "initial kernel boot parameters are not picked up in installed version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149884
<ubotu> New bug: #149887 in gnome-panel (main) "Compiz opacify focus problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149887
<ubotu> New bug: #149888 in ubuntu "dhclient can't create dhclient.leases" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149888
<ubotu> New bug: #149891 in lastfmsubmitd (universe) "lastmp will die on startup if mpd is in 'Stop' state and has never played a song" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149891
<ubotu> New bug: #149892 in ubuntu "duplicate parameters in grub boot entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149892
<ubotu> New bug: #149895 in ubuntu "package network-manager-kde 1:0.2ubuntu1-0ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149895
<ubotu> New bug: #149897 in ubuntu "backups in /boot, are they necessary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149897
<ubotu> New bug: #149899 in kubuntu-meta (main) "foomati-db-gutenprint NEEDs ijsgutenprint" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149899
<ubotu> New bug: #149902 in opendchub (universe) "package opendchub 0.7.14-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: there is no script in the new version of the package - giving up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149902
<ubotu> New bug: #149903 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in add_scheme_if_absent() (dup-of: 145841)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149903
<ubotu> New bug: #149905 in grub (main) "[gutsy]  kernel's from different distributions all have the same title" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149905
<ubotu> New bug: #149907 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "compizconfig-settings-manager should be installed by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149907
<ubotu> New bug: #149909 in ubuntu "Linksys WPC54G Ver 3 Adapter ceased working after latest updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149909
<ubotu> New bug: #149910 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 149391)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149910
<ubotu> New bug: #149912 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel 2.6.22-13 doesn't boot!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149912
<ubotu> New bug: #149911 in ubiquity (main) "[Installer]  progress window is too small to fit text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149911
<ubotu> New bug: #149915 in ubuntu "[7.04]  kubuntu installer recognizes dvorak keyboard as "us" during virtualbox-ose installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149915
<Stemp> Hi all
<ScottK> Hello
<Stemp> I have a problem with nautilus in root (gksu nautilus), eating max cpu when exiting. Is there's a way to watch what is going on ?
<ubotu> New bug: #149916 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "missing Depends on xulrunner-1.9 " [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149916
<ubotu> New bug: #149918 in gparted (main) "Partition Editor closes after Refresh Devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149918
<ScottK> Stemp: The simplest thing to do is run top in a console window and see if you find anything.
<ScottK> Valgrind probably is what you'll need though.
<Stemp> I'm running it in a console, but it's on exit... there is nothing but I have to stop it by ctrl+c anyway
<Stemp> I will try Valgrinf;)
<Stemp> Valgrind
<ScottK> I was thinking run top in a different console window and see which process pops to the top of the list as you exit might yield and easy to find suprise.
<Stemp> no no it's nautilus
<ScottK> Valgrind it is then.
<Stemp> thanks a lot, I will try it.
<ubotu> New bug: #149922 in firefox (main) "Firefox closes returning symbol lookup error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149922
<ubotu> New bug: #149921 in ubuntu "sd card regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149921
<ubotu> New bug: #149923 in ubuntu "kwd crashes in Kubuntu 7.10 32bit Beta 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149923
<ubotu> New bug: #149925 in supybot (universe) "supybot recomends python-twisted-core python-twisted-names but they are not installable" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149925
<ubotu> New bug: #149929 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "X broken by -13 kernel, -12 still OK" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149929
<ubotu> New bug: #149926 in icon-naming-utils (main) "missing symlinks (epiphany security emblems)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149926
<ubotu> New bug: #149927 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "ipw3945 drivers missing from 2.6.22-13" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149927
<ubotu> New bug: #149928 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "pptpconfig won't connect after 6.10/7.04 upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149928
<ubotu> New bug: #149932 in kdebase (main) "Impossible to install new KDN theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149932
<ubotu> New bug: #149933 in ubuntu "install crashes at 87% (kubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149933
<ubotu> New bug: #149934 in linux-meta (main) "modprobe relies on lrm-video to install proprietary drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149934
<Stemp> ciao
<ubotu> New bug: #149936 in amarok (main) "Amarok will not start in Kubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149936
<ubotu> New bug: #149935 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed usupported locale setting (mythbuntu)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149935
<ubotu> New bug: #149940 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice 2.3 work bad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149940
<ubotu> New bug: #149942 in gnome-panel (main) "Keyboard shortcuts in workspace switcher do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149942
<ubotu> New bug: #149944 in language-selector (main) "CJK fonts should not have highest priority" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149944
<ubotu> New bug: #149945 in ubuntu "2.6.22-13 kernel crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149945
<ubotu> New bug: #149947 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Provides no functionality for my display and doesn't save changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149947
<ubotu> New bug: #149948 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 132353)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149948
<ubotu> New bug: #149949 in displayconfig-gtk "displayconfig-gtk does not correctly select screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149949
<ubotu> New bug: #149953 in aiccu (universe) "Please sync aiccu (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149953
<ubotu> New bug: #149954 in gdm (main) "gdm failsafe starts, but does not bring one to the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149954
<ubotu> New bug: #149957 in ubuntu "Cannot install Gutsy Beta on Samsung R60+" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149957
<ubotu> New bug: #149961 in ubuntu "[compiz]  sometimes the colour in the window titlebar  are not drawn correctly if compiz fusion is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149961
<ubotu> New bug: #149962 in lbreakout2 (universe) "Problems playing with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149962
<ubotu> New bug: #149963 in rekall (universe) "Crash on new database wizard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149963
<ubotu> New bug: #149964 in evolution (main) "evolution: URLs with ampersand ("&") don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149964
<ubotu> New bug: #149965 in nautilus (main) "name column fills entire window in Nautilus list view" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149965
<ubotu> New bug: #149966 in blender (universe) "Blender does not work with Gusty vistual effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149966
<ubotu> New bug: #149970 in ubuntu "Cursor disappears when busy if compiz is on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149970
<ubotu> New bug: #149972 in ubuntu "Error dialog box OK button does nothing in Visual Effects." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149972
<ubotu> New bug: #149973 in ubuntu "compiz desktop slowed down after upgrading to 0.6.0+git20071004-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149973
<ubotu> New bug: #149975 in ubuntu "compiz desktop slowed down after upgrading to 0.6.0+git20071004-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149975
<encompass> I need someone to do a quick test for a gtk bug in gutsy to see if it is fixed
<encompass> any takers?  IT's a check to see if an svg file is loading properly in gtk.... :D
<pochu> encompass: how?
<encompass> I can give you the file... you make a very quick little python app to check if it is working or not.
<pochu> lol, I thought it was just opening with the viewer image
<encompass> the file looks great in inkscape, but don't show anything in nautilus or gtk
<encompass> no sorry
<encompass> I can make the program for you if you like :D
<pochu> so what is it about? running a python script to open a .svg image?
<encompass> yeah
<encompass> gtk widget of an svg file I have jsut created
<encompass> pochu: it opens in inkscape fine... but doesn't load in nautilus or gtk widgets properly
<encompass> reporting it now...
<stgraber> encompass: first thing you may want to check is that your .svg is valid (IIRC w3c has a checker as they do for xhtml)
<stgraber> encompass: gtk isn't supposed to correctly show a buggy svg, but if it's valid then it's a bug
<encompass> stgraber: hehe be nice... svg xml is tough!
<ubotu> New bug: #149978 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  persistant battery reminder when running sudo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149978
<ubotu> New bug: #149979 in beagle (main) "libbeagle should be compiled with python support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149979
<encompass> stgraber: try that... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149980
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149980 in ubuntu "some svg files don't display correctly in a GTK widget..." [Undecided,New] 
<encompass> stgraber: I just check it... it's valid
<stgraber> encompass: are you using feisty or gutsy ?
<encompass> stgraber: I am runnig feisty and I need someone in gutsy to see if it is fixed
<stgraber> it's
<stgraber> http://www.stgraber.org/download/svgpython.png
<ubotu> New bug: #149980 in ubuntu "some svg files don't display correctly in a GTK widget..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149980
<encompass> stgraber: lol, looks like I have yet another reason to upgrade to gutsy... thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #149983 in kdeutils (main) "[gutsy]  kdeutils-dev has strange build-deps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149983
<ubotu> New bug: #149984 in evolution (main) "evolution sorts replies to older topics by the old date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149984
<stgraber> encompass: funny software btw
<defendguin> Jrme Guelfucci ????
<ubotu> New bug: #149985 in ubiquity (main) "OEM mode is broken" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149985
<ubotu> New bug: #149987 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149987
<ubotu> New bug: #149988 in usplash (main) "usplash hangs on last screen in shutdown and does not power down (7.04 and now 7.10beta) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149988
<encompass> stgraber: I love it!  we are jsut about ready for a release...
<ubotu> New bug: #149992 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "paging request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149992
<defendguin> what about a Milan?
<ubotu> New bug: #149994 in ubuntu "14911" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149994
<ubotu> New bug: #150000 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "can't translate this app from rosetta" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150000
<ubotu> New bug: #149997 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.22-13 freezes during boot (related somehow to orinoco_cs)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149997
<ubotu> New bug: #150002 in compiz (main) "Fullscreen in eog flashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150002
<ubotu> New bug: #149998 in fish (universe) "tab completion crashes fish shell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149998
<ubotu> New bug: #150003 in evince (main) "evince crashes on files with forms" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150003
<ubotu> New bug: #150004 in evolution (main) "[gutsy evolution]  Signatures with backgroundpictures but evolution shows only the text in new mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150004
<ubotu> New bug: #149996 in cheese "Cheese shows very small video size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149996
<ubotu> New bug: #149995 in jetty (multiverse) "Please sync jetty (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/149995
<ubotu> New bug: #150006 in ubuntu "After upgrading my server to Gutsy booting hangs at "Starting kernel log daemon"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150006
<ubotu> New bug: #150007 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "dpkg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150007
<ubotu> New bug: #150008 in ubuntu "Gutsy display utility prevents xorg from starting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150008
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-10-07
<ubotu> New bug: #150010 in ubuntu "Error starting GNOME Settings Daemon dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150010
<ubotu> New bug: #150011 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Crashes on startup on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150011
<defendguin>  i used gparted to remove a partition from my disk and now fscheck is going crazy because the drive doesn't exist it puts me into an emergency shell each time i boot up   anyone know how to put an end to this madness?
<ubotu> New bug: #150012 in xubuntu-meta (main) "HP Printer With US Robotics Router" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150012
<ubotu> New bug: #150014 in ubiquity (main) "crash on the second  install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150014
<ubotu> New bug: #150015 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Regression]  Inserting a pcmcia wireless card that would use the orinoco_cs driver locks up the entire computer (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150015
<ubotu> New bug: #150018 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CONFIG_NO_HZ is not enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150018
<xtknight> woohoo 150,000 bugs!
<ubotu> New bug: #150020 in network-manager (main) "ipw2200 fails to connect to WPA access point" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150020
<ubotu> New bug: #150023 in ubuntu "NTSF drive icons will not stay on desktop on start up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150023
<ubotu> New bug: #150027 in flumotion (universe) "package flumotion 0.4.2-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150027
<ubotu> New bug: #150028 in nautilus (main) "Moving files over SMB is extremely slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150028
<ubotu> New bug: #150029 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed Error: unsupported locale setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150029
<ubotu> New bug: #150030 in tracker (main) "Tracker Search Tool doesn't display 'Applications' results?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150030
<ubotu> New bug: #150031 in bugzilla (universe) "package bugzilla 2.22.1-2.2ubuntu1 failed to install because of missing database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150031
<ubotu> New bug: #150032 in compiz (main) "no titlebars when select visual effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150032
<ubotu> New bug: #150033 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.76 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150033
<ubotu> New bug: #150034 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150034
<ubotu> New bug: #150035 in gnome-panel (main) "Network places issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150035
<ubotu> New bug: #150036 in dillo (universe) "Dillo menu item should be in Internet category" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150036
<ubotu> New bug: #139889 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Movies quit playing using smb://" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139889
<ubotu> New bug: #150039 in ubuntu "Package Management Completely Fails w/ Gutsy Live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150039
<ubotu> New bug: #150041 in kdeutils (main) "ksim does not show up in kicker "Add an Applet" dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150041
<ubotu> New bug: #150040 in ubuntu "lavalite crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150040
<ubotu> New bug: #150045 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150045
<ubotu> New bug: #150049 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in free()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150049
<ubotu> New bug: #150050 in ubuntu "update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150050
<ubotu> New bug: #150051 in ubuntu "Live CD Loads extremely slow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150051
<ubotu> New bug: #150052 in mbr (main) "autopkgtest gutsy mbr: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150052
<ubotu> New bug: #150053 in evolution (main) "stop while purging delete messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150053
<ubotu> New bug: #150054 in restricted-manager (restricted) "ati restricted suggested for radeon 2600 - does not work (X crashes - vesa at least worked)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150054
<ubotu> New bug: #150055 in pidgin (main) "pidgin 2.2.1 crashes when connecting on irc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150055
<ubotu> New bug: #150057 in thunderbird (main) "[Gutsy]  Thunderbird 2.0.0.6 + signing/encrypting mail using Enigmail add-on results in Thunderbird freezing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150057
<ubotu> New bug: #150058 in ubuntu "With compiz fusion image shows defects in some parts of the screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150058
<ubotu> New bug: #150060 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Gnome Panel Doesn't Look Right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150060
<ubotu> New bug: #150061 in xorg (main) "Resolution settings losses its settings every time I reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150061
<ubotu> New bug: #150062 in ktorrent (main) "Does not depend on kdebase-kio-plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150062
<ubotu> New bug: #150064 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150064
<ubotu> New bug: #150066 in gnome-system-tools (main) "no group created for new user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150066
<ubotu> New bug: #150067 in courier (universe) "Courier 0.56 has broken SSL support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150067
<ubotu> New bug: #150068 in sabayon (main) "Sabayon editor crashes when trying to make a change in a profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150068
<ubotu> New bug: #135811 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV in memmove()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135811
<ubotu> New bug: #139480 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139480
<ubotu> New bug: #150072 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed on login with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150072
<ubotu> New bug: #150073 in vnc4 (main) "vnc4server only updates on mouse move" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150073
<ubotu> New bug: #150074 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150074
<ubotu> New bug: #150077 in pidgin (main) "Please disable libnm-glib integration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150077
<ubotu> New bug: #150079 in ant (main) "autopkgtest gutsy ant: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150079
<ubotu> New bug: #150080 in hsqldb (main) "autopkgtest gutsy hsqldb: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150080
<ubotu> New bug: #150081 in axis (main) "autopkgtest gutsy axis: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150081
<ubotu> New bug: #150082 in ubuntu "A "Restricted drivers available" message is ambiguous." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150082
<ubotu> New bug: #150083 in ubuntu "Gutsy: Gnome fail to start after update to kernel 2.6.22-13-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150083
<ubotu> New bug: #150084 in libgtk2-perl (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libgtk2-perl: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150084
<ubotu> New bug: #150085 in libxalan2-java (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libxalan2-java: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150085
<ubotu> New bug: #150086 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager brightness control is crazy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150086
<ubotu> New bug: #150088 in gnome-panel (main) "Computer crash during wireless connexion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150088
<ubotu> New bug: #150087 in xscreensaver (main) "[gutsy]  cursor disapears on return from suspend-to-ram" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150087
<ubotu> New bug: #150089 in ubuntu "mixer_applet2 (aka volume control applet) hogs CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150089
<ubotu> New bug: #150091 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Asus Laptop: ACPI driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150091
<ubotu> New bug: #150092 in ubuntu "xrandr and radeon drives BenQ FP231W incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150092
<ubotu> New bug: #150037 in wormux (universe) "wormux crashed with SIGSEGV in Mix_Pause() (Please Re-Open)" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150037
<ubotu> New bug: #150099 in linux-meta (main) "kernel 2.6.22-13 regression: Intel G33 graphics not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150099
<ubotu> New bug: #150100 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_remove()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150100
<ubotu> New bug: #150101 in ubuntu "unable to install 64bit kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150101
<ubotu> New bug: #150102 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150102
<ubotu> New bug: #150105 in hotkey-setup (main) "[gutsy]  Bluetooth switch only turns bluetooth off, not on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150105
<ubotu> New bug: #150106 in eog (main) "Eye of Gnome doesn't display fullscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150106
<ubotu> New bug: #150107 in compiz (main) "compiz freezes can't switch to console linux does not crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150107
<ubotu> New bug: #150108 in ubuntu "No sound, and Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150108
<ubotu> New bug: #150111 in update-manager (main) "libxml-libxml-perl failed on upgrade to ubuntu 7.10 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150111
<sw_> Hi, the latest kernel update (2.6.22-13) under 7.10-beta killed the ipw3945 support (interface doesn't appear in iwconfig).. is the issue already reported ?
<thedonvaughn> my ipw3945 is working fine under 2.6.22-13
<thedonvaughn> i'm on it as we speak
<ubotu> New bug: #150112 in trashapplet (main) "GNOME needs a "Trash Autopurge" functionnality" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150112
<thedonvaughn> Linux onedrop-laptop 2.6.22-13-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 4 17:18:44 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubotu> New bug: #150115 in freej (universe) "FreeJ crashes when adding a text-layer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150115
<ubotu> New bug: #150117 in gnome-power-manager (main) "GPM icon for UPS is not shown at start. It shows only when you manually restart GPM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150117
<ubotu> New bug: #150118 in libnetfilter-queue (universe) "package libnetfilter-queue1 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/libnetfilter-queue1.list]  failed to install/upgrade: tentata sovrascrittura di `/usr/lib/libnetfilter_queue_libipq.so.1.0.0', che si trova anche nel pacchetto libnetfilter-queue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150118
<Gasten> Hey, could anyone look into #129193 and mark it as Triaged if you think that is valid?
<sw_> thedonvaughn, well, i must stick with 2.6.22-12 for now.. but I'm on an upgraded beta from tribe 3, can issue appear on upgraded systems ?
<ubotu> New bug: #150120 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel printer applet hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150120
<ubotu> New bug: #150125 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx-new breaks sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150125
<ubotu> New bug: #150127 in mono (main) "crash? I don't know why - it happend first time - but I see no affect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150127
<ubotu> New bug: #150128 in koffice (main) "System icons missing OpenDocument format MIME-types" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150128
<ubotu> New bug: #150130 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl causes noise when scrolling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150130
<ubotu> New bug: #150129 in alsa-driver (main) "[Gutsy]  ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150129
<ubotu> New bug: #150131 in ubuntu "Upgrading 7.04 to 7.10, config replace dialog "always" option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150131
<ubotu> New bug: #150132 in compiz (main) "Compiz breaks gedit workspace grouping behavoir" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150132
<ubotu> New bug: #150133 in update-manager (main) "update-manager should confirm when you exit with no changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150133
<ubotu> New bug: #150139 in ubuntu "Word Processorand Amarok" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150139
<ubotu> New bug: #150141 in vmware-player (multiverse) "package vmware-player 1.0.2-2 failed to install/upgrade: underprosessen post-installation script returnerte feilstatus 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150141
<ubotu> New bug: #150143 in ubuntu "nvidia driver crash with a big screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150143
<ubotu> New bug: #150145 in release-upgrader-dpkg (main) "upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150145
<ubotu> New bug: #150146 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.2.13.19 iMac (Intel) Sound regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150146
<ubotu> New bug: #150148 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "sunbird icons in unexpected place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150148
<ubotu> New bug: #150152 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "vpn menu not available with no interfaces in roaming mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150152
<ubotu> New bug: #150153 in openoffice.org (main) "Navigation Window falls behind presentation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150153
<ubotu> New bug: #150154 in compiz (main) "Hotcorner stop working sometime" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150154
<ubotu> New bug: #150156 in ubuntu "2.6.22-13 iwl4965 unable to communicate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150156
<ubotu> New bug: #150158 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall() (dup-of: 141418)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150158
<ubotu> New bug: #150160 in gnash (universe) "gnash doesn't support wmode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150160
<ubotu> New bug: #150161 in nautilus (main) "Status bar says item will be moved when copying" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150161
<ubotu> New bug: #150151 in emerald (main) "emerald crashed when changing apparience" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150151
<ubotu> New bug: #150162 in update-manager (main) "update-manager feisty-> gutsy besta failed with instruction" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150162
<ubotu> New bug: #150163 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Cant set standard volume to adjust." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150163
<ubotu> New bug: #150165 in ubuntu "Computer cuts io on screen blank" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150165
<ubotu> New bug: #150168 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashes with undefined symbol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150168
<ubotu> New bug: #150171 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) ""update-manager"   /ver/log/dist-upgrade/  failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150171
<ubotu> New bug: #150172 in module-init-tools (main) "package module-init-tools 3.3-pre4-2ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: read error on stdin at conffile prompt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150172
<ubotu> New bug: #150174 in firefox (main) "Firefox slows down pc on this website: http://cineplex.it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150174
<ubotu> New bug: #150169 in ubuntu "Random keyboard input loss" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150169
<ubotu> New bug: #150177 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar applet freezes any time whatever I ask" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150177
<ubotu> New bug: #150178 in ubuntu "The Log Out button hangs desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150178
<ubotu> New bug: #150179 in ubuntu "System does not come back from standby, also does not go through shut down process (Ubuntu 7.10 beta)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150179
<ubotu> New bug: #150180 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet disconnects after irregular intervals" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150180
<ubotu> New bug: #150181 in ubuntu "no sound , volume control does not detect sound device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150181
<ubotu> New bug: #150182 in firefox (main) "mozilla-firefox error on launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150182
<ubotu> New bug: #150185 in ubuntu "Desktop effects don't work with nvidia NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150185
<ubotu> New bug: #150184 in xserver-xgl (universe) "compiz/xgl screen is not rendered correctly on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150184
<ubotu> New bug: #150186 in ubuntu "USB no longer working after upgrade to kernel >2.6.20-12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150186
<ubotu> New bug: #150187 in cupsys (main) "[gutsy]  [regression]  Configuring network printers has become impossible even for experienced users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150187
<ubotu> New bug: #150188 in casper (main) "live-CDs should not update initramfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150188
<ubotu> New bug: #150189 in ubuntu "Gutsy screen resolution setting app makes cursor invisible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150189
<ubotu> New bug: #150191 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rhythmdb_monitor_uri_path()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150191
<ubotu> New bug: #150192 in xen-meta (universe) "xen nvidia blank screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150192
<ubotu> New bug: #150190 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk does not detect the screen resolution correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150190
<ubotu> New bug: #150193 in gdm (main) "XDMCP is not working in Ubuntu Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150193
<ubotu> New bug: #150149 in firefox-3.0 (universe) "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in gfxSkipCharsIterator::SetOffsets()" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150149
<ubotu> New bug: #150196 in ubuntu "dual screen new install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150196
<ubotu> New bug: #150197 in firefox (main) "Firefox got frozen while doing an update yesterday" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150197
<ubotu> New bug: #150199 in rhythmbox "Unlike Quod Libet, Rhythmbox can't handle multiple tags (for songs which belongs to severall catgories)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150199
<ubotu> New bug: #150203 in ubuntu "screens and graphics dual monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150203
<ubotu> New bug: #150204 in ubuntu "EasyNote V7900 doesn't shut down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150204
<ubotu> New bug: #150208 in tetex-src (universe) "pdflatex does not find tetex-src files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150208
<ubotu> New bug: #150209 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Some strings use the word "Ubuntu" instead of "Xubuntu"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150209
<ubotu> New bug: #150205 in baltix (main) "Make menu items labels more consistent and clear" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150205
<ubotu> New bug: #150211 in ubuntu "E:_cache->open()Failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150211
<ubotu> New bug: #150210 in f-spot (main) "f-spot browser skips forward several images without prompting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150210
<ubotu> New bug: #150213 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr() (dup-of: 147348)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150213
<ubotu> New bug: #150217 in ubuntu "Distorted video playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150217
<ubotu> New bug: #150219 in hal-cups-utils (main) "not detecting CUPS URI correctly in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150219
<ubotu> New bug: #150220 in openoffice.org (main) "Form Wizard Agenda in word processor causes freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150220
<ubotu> New bug: #150221 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150221
<ubotu> New bug: #150224 in eog (main) "Eye of GNOME 2.18.1 doesn't display EXIF-tags" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150224
<ubotu> New bug: #150222 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_check() (dup-of: 130533)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150222
<ubotu> New bug: #150226 in kde-guidance (main) "power manager crashed on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150226
<ubotu> New bug: #150228 in kdevelop (universe) "[gutsy]  kdevelop highlighting is purple" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150228
<ubotu> New bug: #150230 in ubuntu "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_icon_set_render_icon()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150230
<ubotu> New bug: #150231 in gedit (main) "[gutsy]  gedit "ctrl+s" triggers "goto line" not "save file" action" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150231
<ubotu> New bug: #150233 in galeon (universe) "Galeon freezes when dragging bookmarks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150233
<ubotu> New bug: #150235 in ubuntu "[GUTSY]  black booting tty since 2.6.22-13 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150235
<ubotu> New bug: #150236 in ubuntu "Gutsy  - OpenOffice reports defective JRE and certain functions cannot be performed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150236
<ubotu> New bug: #150239 in wammu (universe) "wammu 0.22-1 - not installable in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150239
<ubotu> New bug: #150240 in ubuntu "bottom toolbar disappears at session start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150240
<ubotu> New bug: #150242 in ubuntu "Show stopper in Gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150242
<ubotu> New bug: #150243 in ubuntu "[compiz]  fullscreenbug by some apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150243
<ubotu> New bug: #150244 in ubuntu "lirc starts too late to be used by vdr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150244
<ubotu> New bug: #148043 in dell "sound doesn't work after suspend" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/148043
<ubotu> New bug: #150245 in ubuntu "[compiz]  windowmanager displayerror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150245
<ubotu> New bug: #150246 in gnome-mplayer (multiverse) "gmplayer playing in a collapsed window and causing X restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150246
<ubotu> New bug: #150248 in ubuntu "Wrong amount of RAM detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150248
<ubotu> New bug: #150247 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes while scrolling a page" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150247
<ubotu> New bug: #150249 in slab (universe) "Slab Gnome main menu incomplete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150249
<ubotu> New bug: #150250 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree fails silently after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150250
<ubotu> New bug: #150252 in tasksel (main) "tasksel remove all Ubuntu-desktop dependencies without confirmation dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150252
<ubotu> New bug: #150253 in compiz (main) "window list under compiz doesn't work vertically" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150253
<ubotu> New bug: #150255 in ubuntu "Power Manager shows that battery is not present and cpu frequency is 0 MHz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150255
<ubotu> New bug: #150258 in update-manager (main) "Gutsy update crashes on prerequisites" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150258
<ubotu> New bug: #150259 in linux-meta (main) "COMRESET failed error at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150259
<ubotu> New bug: #150260 in gimp (main) "package libgimp2.0 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libgimp2.0/README', which is also in package gimp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150260
<ubotu> New bug: #150251 in istanbul (universe) "istanbul crashed with RuntimeError in parse_value()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150251
<ubotu> New bug: #150262 in ubuntu "[bcm43xx]  driver deactived after kernel update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150262
<ubotu> New bug: #150268 in gnome-panel (main) "windows list under latest gnome doesn't work vertically" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150268
<ubotu> New bug: #150269 in ubuntu "boot hangs with kernal 2.6.22-13" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150269
<ubotu> New bug: #150270 in compiz (main) "xsane caused gtk-window-decorator crash (dup-of: 128651)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150270
<ubotu> New bug: #150272 in ubuntu "Linksys WUSB54GC usb wlan adapter works fine for a while, then reports a bunch of errors in dmesg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150272
<ubotu> New bug: #150277 in curl (main) "curlftpfs-0.9.1 + libcurl/7.16.4 segfaults on removing files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150277
<ubotu> New bug: #150279 in ubuntu "DPKG --CFG-A" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150279
<ubotu> New bug: #150275 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  HDD Fails to Restart on Resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150275
<ubotu> New bug: #150281 in linux-meta (main) "Laptop became unusable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150281
<ubotu> New bug: #150282 in cupsys (main) "apparmor profile problems under Xen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150282
<ubotu> New bug: #150283 in brasero (universe) "files list file for package `brasero' " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150283
<ubotu> New bug: #150284 in ubuntu "7.04 will not boot HP WS. PII Xeon, scsi, U-ata-33, AdaptecAIC7880 PCI, Symbios Logic 875XS/D, 2280xPCI 53C875, 53876 Device, ELSA Gloria AGP.  DamnSmallL & FeatherL have booted this HP, but only really bad VGA." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150284
<ubotu> New bug: #128082 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in lucene::index::IndexReader::open()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128082
<ubotu> New bug: #150293 in tracker (main) "trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr() (dup-of: 147348)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150293
<ubotu> New bug: #150296 in openoffice.org (main) "Importing data to Base" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150296
<ubotu> New bug: #150302 in ubuntu "LiveCD puts monitor into standby mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150302
<ubotu> New bug: #150303 in geneweb (universe) "ged2gwb can't write into geneweb folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150303
<ubotu> New bug: #150305 in ubuntu "Suspending a job does not return to the prompt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150305
<ubotu> New bug: #150308 in edubuntu-meta (main) "edubuntu kde depends on gpaint rather than kolourpaint" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150308
<ubotu> New bug: #150310 in totem (main) "[totem]  distorted sub-title background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150310
<ubotu> New bug: #150311 in ubuntu "libstdc++ not being installed with Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150311
<ubotu> New bug: #150309 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kernel BUG at mm/memory.c:1342!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150309
<ubotu> New bug: #150312 in gnome-panel (main) "util-linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150312
<ubotu> New bug: #150316 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "package name should be ubuntu-artwork-usplash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150316
<ubotu> New bug: #150317 in gfax (universe) "sending consecutive faxes in gfax causes old faxes to be resent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150317
<ubotu> New bug: #150318 in filezilla (universe) "FileZilla crashes just after the start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150318
<ubotu> New bug: #150323 in example-content (main) "Reference to old Openoffice.org version in example docs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150323
<ubotu> New bug: #150324 in ubuntu "can't access tty; job control turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150324
<ubotu> New bug: #150325 in tsclient (main) "when desktop effects are enabled, vnc authentication is not possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150325
<ubotu> New bug: #150326 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_pixbuf_animation_iter_advance() (dup-of: 149767)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150326
<ubotu> New bug: #150328 in kdepim (main) "Huge cpu usage when reading articles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150328
<ubotu> New bug: #150332 in rarian (main) "librarian0 needs a new line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150332
<ubotu> New bug: #150333 in kubuntu-meta (main) "More "magic" for Kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150333
<ubotu> New bug: #150334 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspaces only in 1 row although set to be in 2 rows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150334
<ubotu> New bug: #150336 in compiz (main) "Wrong window focused after moving window and switching viewport by keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150336
<ubotu> New bug: #150337 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager hangs on activating device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150337
<ubotu> New bug: #150338 in compiz (main) "Compiz module Annotate causes unrecoverable X-session crash (dup-of: 145360)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150338
<ubotu> New bug: #150339 in ffmpeg (main) "ffmpeg is compiled without libx264 support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150339
<ubotu> New bug: #150340 in poker-eval (universe) "examples don't compile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150340
<ubotu> New bug: #150345 in ubuntu "gutsy: synaptics touchpad config is not compatible with default xorg settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150345
<ubotu> New bug: #150346 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel gutsy crashes when switching workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150346
<ubotu> New bug: #150348 in update-manager (main) "Version Upgrade silently fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150348
<ubotu> New bug: #150349 in ubuntu "Xorg freezes on shutdown / restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150349
<ubotu> New bug: #150216 in ubuntu "buttons and icons in window bar forced to center" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150216
<ubotu> New bug: #150350 in ubuntu "Visual Effects could not been enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150350
<ubotu> New bug: #150354 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.75 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150354
<ubotu> New bug: #150355 in openoffice.org (main) "xhtml export can't find JRE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150355
<ubotu> New bug: #150356 in ubuntu "Gnome filechooser shows wrong dates in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150356
<ubotu> New bug: #150358 in update-manager (main) "Preparing upgrade to gutys freeze fetching files at 77 of 78" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150358
<ubotu> New bug: #150359 in gnome-panel (main) "Instalao do Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150359
<ubotu> New bug: #150361 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "Display corrupted after last ATI driver update" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150361
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-29
<Hamra> debian should have a better bug tracking system! it's just.... old!
<chrisccoulson> Hamra - I just saw this synaptic wishlist you sent to debian
<chrisccoulson> generally, it's a good idea to quote the ubuntu bug number in bugs that are forwarded upstream :)
<Hamra> ok, it's the first time i do anything upstream, i'll remember next time
<Hamra> is this bug 275590 really valid? it could be his hardware, or could be an unintentional double-click, it happens 1 in 50 times!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275590 in firefox-3.0 "(Double) clicking problem in Firefox 3.0.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275590
<chrisccoulson> thats a difficult one. i'm sure i've seen people talk about mouse clicking problems in firefox before
<chrisccoulson> it would be worth finding out if firefox is the only application that it happens in
<Hamra> in bug 266946, on what basis was it actually confirmed and set as high? is there any proof that firefox actually doesn't need any of these packages?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266946 in firefox-3.0 "firefox installs unnecessary packages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266946
<wgrant> Hamra: There is proof. Common sense, and thinking the dependency chain through.
<wgrant> I think it's a duplicate, however.
<wgrant> (the problem stems from firefox's Recommends of ubufox)
<Hamra> good night everybody
<Hobbsee> !5-a-day
<ubottu> 5-a-day is a community event where each person will take 5 bugs a day and work on them. Everyone is invited to help no matter your abilities! More information available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<Hobbsee> yeesh.  only 1595 karma!  I must have been inactive for a while!
<Hobbsee> and i haven't even hit the stats for yesterday.  shameful.
<dholbach> good morning
<mrooney> dholbach: hello!
<dholbach> hi mrooney
<mrooney> this rhythmbox patch for bug #42686 is making me understand more C than I anticipated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 42686 in rhythmbox "audioscrobbler password saved configuration file" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42686
<mrooney> if only devs would integrate patches instead of waiting until they can no longer be remotely cleanly applied to be interested in them
<bucket529> Need bug#268677 changed to Wishlist - Debian is working on a package, but it's not finished.
<bucket529> Need bug#194212 changed to Wishlist. Packaging Request
<Hobbsee> bug 194212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194212 in ubuntu "[Feature Freeze Exception]OpenProj" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194212
<Hobbsee> hm, that'd be a workflow bug.
<Hobbsee> debian bug 442032
<ubottu> Debian bug 442032 in wnpp "ITP: openproj -- A desktop replacement for Microsoft Project. It is capable" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/442032
 * Hobbsee wishes the guy would have changed the title to something a little more approriate, too.
 * Hobbsee marks it invalid anyway
<Hobbsee> dholbach: can i have a pony?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: did you ask your parents first?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: no.  but i did feature on 5-a-day :P
<dholbach> I'll check with Santa... I think there was something about "asking ones parents about the pony" in the rulebook
 * dholbach goes out for a run
<Hobbsee> haha
<salty-horse> hi. I have some problems with libgdl dependencies that prevent it from being upgraded. is it a known problem?
<Hobbsee> salty-horse: which problem?
<salty-horse> I have libgdl-1-0 in version 0.7.11-1. there's an upgrade available to 2.24.0-1, but python-gnome2-extras has not been updated, and it depends on the older version
<salty-horse> also, python-gnome2-extras-dev HAS been updated, but it depends on a newer python-gnome2-extras which doesn't exist
<persia> salty-horse: There's been a bit of a catch and loop with build timings.  It ought be sorted reasonably soon.  Check the build state on LP if you want to watch the progress.
<salty-horse> persia, it's been like this for about a week
<salty-horse> I'll check the builds on lp
<persia> salty-horse: Yes, there's been a lot of confusion about it.  I think I saw traffic indicating it might be sorted earlier today, although either I could be mistaken, or those sorting it could be mistaken.
<salty-horse> ouch:
<salty-horse> Setting up libc6 (2.8~20080505-0ubuntu7) ...
<salty-horse> init:io.c:724: Assertion failed in nih_io_message_send: message != NULL
<salty-horse> Aborted (core dumped)
<salty-horse> persia, here's the problem. what do I do now? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-extras/2.19.1-0ubuntu10/+build/724795
<persia> salty-horse: Well, you can check who uploaded it 23 minutes ago, and if you think you have a solution to the problem, perhaps chat with them to share your results.
<persia> If you don't have a solution yet, you can wait for them to try again.
<salty-horse> persia, I think that build fails for a long time now. seb128 made the last change
<persia> If you watch the build status, you'll be able to see progress on resolving your issue.
<persia> salty-horse: Look at your link again.  Last build started 24 minutes ago.
<salty-horse> what does it mean? maybe it rebuilds it again and again, failing each time?
<persia> salty-horse: The problem may have been around for a while, but that doesn't mean it's being ignored: in this case you can see it being actively worked on.
<persia> No, when it fails it waits for a developer to take some action.
<salty-horse> ok
<salty-horse> I'll wait then
<salty-horse> thanks
<salty-horse> hi seb128. aware of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-extras/2.19.1-0ubuntu10/+build/724795 ?
<salty-horse> :/
 * Hobbsee mutters something to seb128 about telling people off for sending mails about test building, and then not test building himself.  :)
<Hobbsee> [23:32] <salty-horse> hi seb128. aware of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-extras/2.19.1-0ubuntu10/+build/724795 ?
<seb128> bah, people start getting annoying, if you can't deal with installability issues don't run an unstable distro
<seb128> Hobbsee: I never said I was testing my builds and didn't tell people off for that, I told you off for ranting about things you don't do yourself
<Hobbsee> seb128: i usually do.  I thought that one was safe.
<Hobbsee> seb128: besides, i wasn't rantin.
<Hobbsee> er, ranting
<seb128> well, if you give public advice you should be carreful to apply those to yourself for the days after giving the lesson ;-)
 * persia thinks it's good to ask people to test build, and good to poke people when they don't.  Helps us all get the right practices.
<Hobbsee> seb128: if my pbuilder hadn't exploded, like my akregator (again) and my email, i would have.
<seb128> persia: I do test builds locally but that one is somewhat sbuild specific apparently
<persia> seb128: I know.  I don't fault you it not building.  I've local sbuild if I can test it for you.
<seb128> persia: that's ok lool debugged a similar issue in pygtk this morning so we just have to apply the same fix but thanks
<persia> seb128: It's more that I think Hobbsee was right to remind people to test build & test install, as we'd been seeing a lot of growth in unmetdeps, and I think you were right to poke her when she missed because we all ought help identify anything that needs help.
<persia> seb128: You think the pygtk fix will also work for -extras?  That's great news.
<seb128> yes, that's the same xvfb issue
<salty-horse> can anyone help me debug this warning?
<salty-horse> Setting up capplets-data (1:2.24.0.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<salty-horse> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `??????????? ?????? ;gtk-theme-selector.desktop,???????????? ??????????? ???;default-applications.desktop,??????????? ????;gnome-cups-manager.desktop]' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<salty-horse> gconf-editor doesn't give me details on /schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list
<seb128> salty-horse: control-center.schemas has a broken translation
<salty-horse> where can I look for it? I don't even have /usr/share/applications/gtk-theme-selector.desktop
<salty-horse> kees, here? I get an assert when upgrading to the latest glibc: init:io.c:724: Assertion failed in nih_io_message_send: message != NULL
<salty-horse> seb128, where should I report it?
<Hobbsee> bug 273856
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273856 in libx11 "Thai language input not work correctly" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273856
<salty-horse> Hobbsee, any idea what to do with my broken translation issue?
<Hobbsee> salty-horse: no.
<salty-horse> any idea where to look or who to ask, or even what package should I file a bug under?
<seb128> salty-horse: report it on bugzilla.gnome.org against the broken locale if that's not fixed yet
<salty-horse> seb128, how can I figure out which locale is it? I have no idea how to debug it.. that's why I'm asking here
<lfaraone> Is it bad practice to set priority on your own bugs?
<lfaraone> Like setting 235941 to "low"?
<persia> bug #235941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235941 in firefox-3.0 "Desktop cannot be switched via keyboard when location bar is open" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235941
<persia> lfaraone: It's discouraged, except in the case of setting to "Wishlist" when you're sure it's not important, or if you're someone who has taken responsibility for a given class of bugs anyway.
<lfaraone> persia: Ok.
<persia> For example, I try to triage and fix *every* bug in wildmidi or freqtweak.  As a result, I often triage my own bugs there, because I'm likely to coordinate the fix.  Similarly, when I report an issue complaining about some dialog text that's not quite right, I'll set it to wishlist.  For other bugs, I tend to try to find someone else to triage them (perhaps as trade for triaging their bugs).
<kees> salty-horse: is the init bug related to locale?  I'm confused after reading the backlog.  :P
<salty-horse> no, it's a different problem :)
<salty-horse> and I have no idea where that coredump was written to :)
<salty-horse> (I used "sudo aptitude")
<kees> salty-horse: when does the init problem happen?
<salty-horse> when I configure the package after installation
<salty-horse> right after the "setting up libc6" message
<Pici> If you're using Intrepid, then there are few other people reporting the same libc6 coredump in #ubuntu+1, I'm not sure if any bugs have been logged yet, and I'm not going to try the upgrade myself until I have physical access to my computer.
<salty-horse> Pici, I am using intrepid
<seb128> salty-horse: does that break the upgrade?
<salty-horse> no. it continues. but I'm not sure if things are ok
<seb128> salty-horse: did you open a bug about that yet?
<salty-horse> nope, because I'm not sure what the problem is
<salty-horse> should I just open a bug with the error and my specs?
<seb128> well, bug reports are there to report issues, they are useful even if you are not able to figure what the bug is ;-)
<salty-horse> ok, I will
<seb128> just copy the upgrade log and the error
<salty-horse> ok
<kees> init:io.c:724: Assertion failed in nih_io_message_send: message != NULL
<kees> Aborted (core dumped)
<kees> freaky
<kees> it didn't do that when I used dpkg locally
<salty-horse> kees, I'm reporting it now
<kees> salty-horse: thanks.  I'm moving to #u-devel to see if doko or Keybuk know what's happening
<kees> salty-horse: looks like a bug in upstart
<salty-horse> kees, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/275958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275958 in glibc "nih_io_message_send assert when upgrading package" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrooney> pedro_: regarding that rhythmbox bug, hadess isn't interested; his preferable patch uses gnome-keyring instead of using the md5
<mrooney> which I guess I can agree with, although doing that would take a lot more research on my part
<copyofjohan> bug 147464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147464
<copyofjohan> what could i do help testing?
<mrooney> is there a way to trigger a remote bug watch update?
<bdmurray> mrooney: nope, just wait
<Hamra> what does the "denied for gutsy by ..." mean?
<mrooney> you mean declined?
<Hamra> yes :P
<mrooney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/147464/comments/80 might help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147464 in nfs-utils "Heavy network activity (eg: torrent/nfs file transfers) causes Hard System Locks and/or Network Freezes." [Undecided,New]
<Hamra> lol, that's where i noticed this message
<mrooney> Right I know you noticed it in the bug
<mrooney> but that specific comment explains it
<Hamra> ah, you're pointing to comment 80? ok thanks
<Hamra> this is a really old bug, with loads of people experiencing it, so why is it still marked new?
<mrooney> Hamra: I don't know which package to confirm it against
<mrooney> Is everyone in Intrepid getting a logout dialog on shutdown like in bug #252795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252795 in gnome-session "pressing the "Power" button shows a logout dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252795
<lfaraone> mrooney: I think that'd be expected behavoir, it's controlled in the ACPI preferences.
<jdong> mrooney: yeah that's expected behavior though I'm not convinced either it's the right behavior.
<jdong> when I push the power button I expect to be greeted with options controlling the power state of my system
<jdong> such as shutting down, restarting, suspending, hibernating, or turning off the display
<lfaraone> jdong: So, wishlist, or low?
<mrooney> jdong: yeah, it definitely seems like a power button should allow you to alter the power state
<mrooney> especially since Hardy worked that way
<jdong> lfaraone: I'd say leave untriaged, continue discussion on ubuntu-devel-discuss list
<jdong> lfaraone: and basd on initial developer opinions triage it
<Hamra> i use KDE here, this can happen if i uncheck "offer shutdown options" in session managment, maybe there's something similar in GNOME?
<mrooney> Not that I can find
<chrisccoulson> anyone here speak a bit of french? looking through the log of someone with a failed upgrade, and I see this line: "ERROR got an error from dpkg for pkg: 'php5-cli': 'sous-processus post-installation script tué par le signal (Interrupt)"
<chrisccoulson> basically saying the post-installation script was interrupted right?
<chrisccoulson> by the user?
<hggdh> sub process post-installation script killed by the signal interrupt
<Hamra> i guess it means there was an interrupt signal, which could possibly mean a ctrl+c
<chrisccoulson> which is basically CTRL+C isn't it?
<chrisccoulson> you beat me to it hamra;)
<hggdh> probably
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: which bug?
<chrisccoulson> bug 220066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220066 in update-manager "[Hardy] Corrupted FS after upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220066
<chrisccoulson> one of the ones from the hug day last week
<bdmurray> bug 138535 sounds similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 138535 in php5 "package php5-cli 5.2.3-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script mit Signal (Interrupt) getötet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138535
<chrisccoulson> well spotted
<afflux> chrisccoulson: 220066: user pressed ctrl+c when being asked for what to do with differing config files.
<afflux> I'll look at the german one
<chrisccoulson> which bit of the log tells us that they interrupted when being asked what to do with the conffiles?
<afflux> apt-term.log, line 2046 (long line with a lot of control characters) is very likely the dialog for the conffiles
<afflux> immediatly followed by "sous-processus post-installation script tué par le signal (Interrupt)"
<afflux> looks suspicious in my opinion. Same goes for the 138535 by the way.
<chrisccoulson> thats strange. it seems unlikely that two users would interrupt it exactly the same point
<afflux> true
<hggdh> it is not really strange: a dialog is shown there, so that gives the user a lot of time to decide what to do
<chrisccoulson> thats true. but why haven't we seen more users interrupt conffile prompts for other pacakges?
<chrisccoulson> or maybe we have?
<hggdh> *that* I cannot answer ;-)
<afflux> I haven't
<afflux> maybe bdmurray has ;)
<bdmurray> Not I, but I have some lists of post-installation script apport-package bugs someone could look at
<afflux> sounds like a good target for a hugday, after intrepid release maybe
<chrisccoulson> the description in bug 138535 actually says that the upgrade hung at installing php5-cli, which would explain why the user interrupted it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 138535 in php5 "package php5-cli 5.2.3-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script mit Signal (Interrupt) getötet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138535
<chrisccoulson> maybe the same happened for bug 220066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220066 in update-manager "[Hardy] Corrupted FS after upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220066
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, the logs do not say why it hung
<chrisccoulson> i think the only way to work that out is probably to do a gutsy -> hardy upgrade
<afflux> I can imagine that the users did not read the last lines. They just noticed that it stopped there for quite some time and that's why they try a ctrl-c
<james_w> I believe you can get a package hang if a package misuses ucf
<hggdh> bug 221856 sounds identical
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221856 in openct "package openct 0.6.14-2 failed to install/upgrade: sous-processus post-installation script tu? par le signal (Interrompre)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221856
<james_w> ucf displays debconf like prompts as well
<chrisccoulson> its funny you should say that james_w. i've just looked in the postinst script for php5, and there is a workaround for legacy php5 packages which use ucf
<chrisccoulson> to take care of the upgrades from dapper -> hardy
<james_w> chrisccoulson: can you stick it in a pastebin please?
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52224/
<james_w> fanks
<chrisccoulson> no problem;)
<james_w> hmm, doesn't have the same code as I've seen fixed, but I don't know if that means it doesn't have the bug
<afflux> sticking to my theory (ctrl-c at the prompt): we probably don't have too many reports for that, because most users don't use the readline frontend.
<chrisccoulson> i'm not going to claim i know anything about ucf;)
<james_w> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=474587
<ubottu> Debian bug 474587 in boxbackup-client "boxbackup-client: improve handling of ucf" [Normal,Closed]
<chrisccoulson> anyway, i'll mark the two bugs as duplicates for now, as it is obvious that something goes wrong
<chrisccoulson> thanks james_w
<james_w> it may be a red herring of course
<chrisccoulson> i just thought actually - you say that the postinst script doesn't look like others that have been fixed previously. i suppose it could have already been fixed, as this bug is from april and i downloaded the latest source package
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look through the change history
<james_w> ah, good idea
<james_w> --debconf-ok may be a keyword
 * afflux bets on the users just missed the dialog ;)
<afflux> s/dialog/debconf readline frontend/
<chrisccoulson> james_w - i'm just comparing the php5 postinst to the diff in the debian bug you pointed me too
<chrisccoulson> the main difference is the addition of the "--debconf-ok" option, which doesn't exist in the php5 postinst script
<james_w> yeah, and moving the db_stop
<james_w> I don't really know what the cause of the hang without it is
<chrisccoulson> me neither, as i don't really know much about ucf
<chrisccoulson> just looking at the man page for ucg
<chrisccoulson> ucf even
<chrisccoulson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52233/
<chrisccoulson> second sentence in
<chrisccoulson> bug 243809
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243809 in ucf "ucf UI issues can cause upgrade failures" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243809
<chrisccoulson> looks related
<chrisccoulson> does the gnome splash screen work for anyone in intrepid?
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: which screen?
<chrisccoulson> when i log in from GDM, there doesn't appear to be a gnome splash as the desktop loads
<chrisccoulson> i can manually run the helper from the command line after the desktop has loaded, and the splash appears
<chrisccoulson> just not when the desktop loads
<bdmurray> hmm, I don't recall
<murdok> the spanish repository isn't working good... :-/
<murdok> W: Imposible obtener http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Hamra> which reminds me. when the main repo is updated with new packages. how long does it approximately take for the mirrors to get updated?
<Nafallo> depends on the mirror
<mrooney> anyone know anything about the status of the dawn of ubuntu wallpapers being options for Intrepid since they were relicensed, re bug 214711?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214711 in ubuntu-wallpapers "'Dawn of Ubuntu' wallpaper doesn't have correct license to be included" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214711
<wgrant> Some will take hours, some will take days, some appear to take weeks.
<Nafallo> some will be instant
<Hamra> so there is real slow mirrors that take weeks? that's just great!
<Nafallo> I haven't experienced any.
<wgrant> Some particularly pathetic .au ones do.
<wgrant> Occasionally.
<bdmurray> wgrant: do you know much about powersave or did you just upload it?
<wgrant> bdmurray: I just uploaded it a few releases ago, and I've been TIL ever since, and regretting it.
<Hamra> a week ago i was wondering why the hell some packages that i'm sure got upgraded were still unavailable, until someone in #kubuntu suggested i use any mirror other than Main Server, and that did the trick
<bdmurray> Hamra: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors might be interesting
<wgrant> Hamra: Those mirrors update instantly. They are the mirrors that mirrors mirror from.
<Hamra> thanks :D
<bdmurray> wgrant: I ran across bug 256737 and it looked like it might be important
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256737 in powersave "[apport] package powersaved 0.14.0-8ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: underprosessen post-installation script returnerte feilstatus 127" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256737
<wgrant> bdmurray: No clue.
<kees> wow, 273761 is just racking up dups.
<greg-g> bug 273761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273761 in upstart "init u|telinit u crashes with SIGSEGV in main()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273761
<greg-g> wow
<emgent> argh
<seb128> something doesn't work correctly, launchpad is supposed to list bugs which have a similar title
<mrooney> seb128: maybe users aren't working correctly :)
<bdmurray> sbeattie: just committed a bug pattern for that
<seb128> so either that's buggy or users just don't read the list in which case launchpad should perhaps force them to enter "yes I read the list and I know there is a bug which has a similar title but I still want to send this one" or something ;-)
<sbeattie> yeah, I committed an apport filter pattern for that, but the apport retracers may not be caught up on working through the dupe stacktraces.
<bdmurray> ah, that's true
<seb128> the retracer queue is empty
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-30
<james_w> bug 276134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276134 in ubuntu "[intrepid] no prompt to save open work on shutdown/restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276134
<james_w> anyone seen any bugs that may be a duplicate of?
<mrooney> not I
<bdmurray> nor I
<mrooney> bdmurray: do you know anything about bug 214711? or an art person to ping?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214711 in ubuntu-wallpapers "'Dawn of Ubuntu' wallpaper doesn't have correct license to be included" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214711
<mrooney> since it now does apparently have an acceptable license
<crimsun> mrooney: kwwii
<mrooney> ah yes thanks
<maco> crimsun: hey
<snadge> ubuntu 8.04.1 .. clean install.. can anyone confirm that in System -> Admin -> Users and Groups.. theres no option to unlock by default
<snadge> i've tried adding the user to the polkituser group, and this doesnt work either .. (note this is default created user also)
<snadge> it doesnt work on my system, nor a fresh system i've just installed :(
<snadge> anyone?
<crimsun> I don't have an 8.04.1 install, only 8.04.1+updates
<snadge> ahh true.. i have all the updates instaled
<snadge> so maybe the problem is with that :/
<snadge> simple file sharing does not work either :(
<snadge> it installed the samba package.. but the share doesnt appear, theres nothing in my smb.conf or anywhere in /etc relating to the share name i just created
<snadge> known problem, have to reboot to enable sambausers group permission :/
<snadge> also same goes for the polkituser group.. (can now unlock users and groups)
<snadge> this is a really suckful problem actually that has been in linux since the dawning of time
<snadge> the fact that group changes dont propagate instantly.. that totally totally totally sucks.. and has stumped so many people that its not funny.. that really needs to be fixed
<mrooney> yes, that would be nice.
<snadge> perhaps that is an area where ubuntu can help.. since its a useability issue, and it would appear nobody has taken the initiative on this very stupid.. and very longstanding problem
<pwnguin> im a bit confused, are you proposing a radical change in fundamental unix permission systems?
<pwnguin> or simply an info dialog suggesting the user needs to log out to take effect?
<crimsun> more along the lines of the latter, except without a dialog, and affecting the change immediately
<snadge> i dont fully understand what needs to be changed and how
<snadge> apart from, its not a simple problem.. otherwise someone would have fixed it already
<snadge> and yes, it would be a fundamental change to how the unix permission system works
<snadge> since at the moment.. it requires you to log out and then log back in again.. and everybody just accepts this as perfectly normal behaviour (which it is)
<snadge> it would have to be similar to how /etc/resolv.conf works.. when you change this file, you dont have to restart anything .. this change is made live
<snadge> it would need to detect when this file has changed, then update the logged in users group permissions to reflect this change
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<thekorn> and happy hug-day
<dholbach> hi thekorn, hi ara
<ara> morning dholbach :-)
<ara> morning mvo :-)
<snadge> hug day?
<mvo> hey ara!
<wgrant> Hew: If you're reassigning a bug to another sourcepackage, just reassign the existing task rather than creating a new one.
<elmargol> IF i start jockey-kde i get "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1" can someone test this please?
<bs66> what status should be used for bugs that are not bugs, but features/by design behavior? (im a new bugsquad member trying to learn)
<james_w> bs66: do you have an example?
<james_w> Invalid is probably appropriate, but it may be Won't Fix
<bs66> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/243271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243271 in openoffice.org "Open Office Spreadsheet Sheet Copy error" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bs66> i search info in the bugs/status web page, but could not figure it out.
<james_w> hmm, I'm not sure about that bug, I'm not familiar enough with the package
<james_w> I think Invalid or Won't Fix, if you are correct.
<persia> I suspect wontfix for that bug, But I think it needs enough information to clearly demonstrate the complaint and the reference to the spec before setting wontfix.
<james_w> perhaps someone else here is more familiar with the package and can back you up
<bs66> The bug reported is not a bug. It reflects the intended behavior as far as I understand.
<persia> bs66: Right.  It just needs documentation and references so that the reporter understands when setting wontfix (in my opinion)
<bs66> ok. I guess many reported bugs are not really bugs, but the intended behavior? I am surprised that the bugs/status page doesn't cover this case.
<persia> bs66: Actually, it's fairly rare.  Happens sometimes, but not so often.
<bs66> ok. thanks persia/james.
<james_w> congratulations Hew
<Hew> james_w: Thanks! You're a life saver :P
<james_w> heh :-)
<askand> Who decides what bugs should be in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs?field.milestone=1325
<james_w> askand: those with the power to target bugs to a release and set milestones
<james_w> it comes down to the release team though
<askand> I see, with all respect of those people, I don't always understand their prioritizing
<persia> askand: It's often, in large part, the results of the release team meeting, and which bugs people raise as release showstoppers.
<askand>  persia:  can anyone attend to the release team meeting and suggest bugs as release showstoppers?
<seb128> you can
<seb128> but you can as well discuss those bugs there and have somebody in the bugsquad team comment on the issue and nominate it for you
<askand> seb128:  ok thanks
<persia> askand: Attendance is open to all.  You need to have a team raise the bug.  As seb128 says, bugsquad usually coordinates through the QA team to raise bugs.
<askand> I see,and you people are part of the bugsquad? :)
<seb128> if you have a bug you want to discuss just give the bug number on the channel somebody will likely reply
<joumetal> Does someone want to have quick look at bug 231130? It could save space from livecd.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231130 in ubuntu-wallpapers "simple-ubuntu.png is really elephant-skin.jpg and is toooo big (was converted from jpg to png)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231130
<askand> bug 61185 is kind of fixed I think
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61185 in file-roller "please detect corrupt archives (rar format)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61185
<askand> I would actually call bug 59695 a showstopper, but since it has been around for some releases I guess it isn't
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/59695
<niadh> hey, am here for the hug day
<niadh> How do I get started?
<persia> askand: It's specific to only certain hardware, and only if the setting is configured in a certain way.  If one has the hardware, one can change the setting, and not be affected.  Easy to work around, but incredibly hard to fix.  This is the sort of thing that is rarely targetted.
<askand>  persia: Please excuse my noobiness but I see that Debian has marked the bug as solved, and since Ubuntu is kind of a Debianchild, couldn't ubuntu use the same fix?
<persia> askand: Good point, and there's been some work to merge acpi-support for the intrepid release as well.
<persia> I'm not sure if the same fix works, but it's perhaps worth someone trying it.
<james_w> niadh: have you got the wiki page open?
<niadh> Uhm I have >A< wiki page open, I found one last night with 166 bugs, today I can't find it, could you provide me with the correct link?
<niadh> this is what I have open: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenOffice2
<Hew> niadh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080930
<james_w> thanks Hew
<niadh> Okies, got it :)
<Hew> niadh: I responded to your BugSquad mail and I posted the links in the reply.
<niadh> Hew: Yeah I recognise the 'Hew' from the sig ;)
<Hew> niadh: Find a bug that you feel you would like to triage, and give it a go! Ask here if you get stuck :-)
<niadh> To triage I do what? Confirm it?
<Hew> niadh: Depends on the bug. If it's New and you can reproduce the issue, you can set it to Confirmed. Make sure you add a comment that adds additional useful info if you can.
<niadh> So it's adding as much information, asking user to add more information if we ourselves can't produce it, and marking it confirmed if we can etc?
<Hew> niadh: Often bug reporters give broad descriptions of the problem, so if you can give a more detailed explanation of the issue then that will help developers.
<niadh> Cool
<Hew> niadh: Pretty much :-)
<niadh> Looking for something I feel I may be able to work on then
<Hew> niadh: Set it to Incomplete if you ask them for more info / testing.
<niadh> I need a bit of help about what I'm looking at with a bug, I believe I can reproduce it looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/264345, I can mark it as confirmed since as I said, I can reproduce it, after that... What?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264345 in openoffice.org "=(-8)^(1/3)" [Undecided,New]
<bddebian> Boo
<nhandler> Hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hello nhandler
<Hew> niadh: Hmm, it's too confusing for me, I'm glad you understand it :P. Confirm it since you can reproduce it. Leave a comment saying what version of openoffice you tested with. Also with that one, the bug title and description are very confusing.. Perhaps it could be updated and an English description could be added?
<niadh> Hew: I don't understand fully, but I know kinda WHY it might be happening, besides I didn't need to understand it or really understand much french to test and try to confirm it ;)
<Hew> niadh: Haha. Well, that bug has had a lot of discussion on it already, so it should have already been marked confirmed. Just setting the status to Confirmed is enough for now. The rest is just for bonus points :-)
<niadh> Hew: If I can find a specific ooo-calc package, I should attach it to that, right?
<Hew> niadh: Most bugs affect only one package in Ubuntu. Leaving it as affecting openoffice.org is fine.
<niadh> ok
<niadh> What do I do if I discover a new bug in the process of testing other bugs, just report it?
<nhandler> Yes niadh
<nhandler> Or if there is already a bug report for this new bug, confirm that report
<niadh> And does launchpad support attaching a video file, I think the only way to capture this is to use istanbul to record it happening.
<nhandler> niadh: I am not sure if you are able to attach a video file. If not, just put it in a .tar.gz
<niadh> Ah good point :)
<maco> i think you can
<maco> there's a tag for it
<maco> tag it "screencast"
<niadh> bah, istanbul never actually STOPS recording...
<nhandler> maco: Thanks, I forgot about the 'screencast' tag
<maco> nhandler: guess what happens when you read the tags page like 3 times in one week?
<niadh> Is there a way to manually pass istanbul start and stop commands?
<nhandler> maco: That must be my issue. I only read it about once a week ;)
<maco> ive no idea how to make istanbul not-crash
<maco> admittedly, haven't tried since feisty
<niadh> I got it working like once, and that was it.
<niadh> any other good screen capture programs I could use?
<maco> well gtk-recordmydesktop supposedly works for people that aren't me
<maco> for me, it results in corrupted theora
<Hew> niadh: There are a few bugs in Istanbul unfortunately, but with the right settings I got it to work.
<niadh> Hew: How so?
<maco> Hew: "few bugs" = crash on save?
<Hew> maco: Yes, I've triaged it before.
<niadh> Maco: I've be encouraged to see the save dialog, it starts but never stops on my machine, I have to issue a kill command
<Hew> niadh: My settings atm are 3 ticks in the 3 checkboxes in the right click menu. Try that.
<niadh> which settings?
<niadh> Oh wait, it's not clear they are checkboxes, there are only 3
<maco> Hew: ever see the one where it flashes back and forth betwen black with a bit of color where the pointer and full image, all strobe-light style?
<Hew> maco: Yep! Record 3D fixes that problem from memory.
<maco> 3D?
<Hew> Bug 132130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132130 in istanbul "istanbul crashed with AttributeError in stop_recording()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132130
<Hew> Bug 70830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70830 in istanbul "Flickering Video" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70830
<Hew> maco: the "Record 3D" checkbox.
<niadh> Hew: That seems to have done it, it's saving to disk now, apparently.
<maco> hey awesome
<Hew> niadh: Good to hear. You can attach the screencast to the report just like a normal attachment. No need to do any fancy conversions.
<niadh> Hew: well lets hope it ACTUALLY saves...
<maco> Hew: that's an odd thing to name that, seeing as it's got nothing to do with 3D. i'm not using compiz
<maco> niadh: mine saved instead of crashing when i hit the save button
<niadh> I imagine the bug is in fact a compiz bug, but it's only happened with ooffice
<Hew> maco: Yes, it's a workaround. It's still a bug.
<maco> Hew: oh ok
<calc> hi
<niadh> Hew: Should it take this long to save?
<Hew> niadh: Probably not.. :-(
<niadh> Hew: Will try again then.
<Hew> niadh: Ah, is it just the save icon in the notification area, without the save popup?
<niadh> Hew: Yup
<Hew> niadh: Try unchecking "Record Sound"
<maco> ...
<Hew> niadh: Do a test run so you don't waste your time recording
<niadh> Hew: Test run?
<Hew> Istanbul is too buggy..
<maco> this app is a big pile of hacks
<Hew> niadh: Don't spend a lot of time recording something if there's a chance it won't save, that's all.
<Hew> maco: Yes, I don't use it often. I'll chase up the relevant bugs.
<niadh> Hew: Well in the process of trying to record it I can confirm the bug happens quite a bit.
<maco> haha
<Hew> niadh: Is that a good or a bad thing? :P
<niadh> Hew: Both, bad it exists, but good I can successfully recreate it.
<niadh> If you have compiz running you might be able to confirm it with me.
<Hew> niadh: Yes, I'm running compiz atm.
<maco> question: if a bug is Fix Released on the remote bug watch, it probably shouldnt be new/incomplete for Ubuntu's package, but should it be Confirmed or Triaged?
<Hew> maco: Probably. Which bug #?
<niadh> Hew: Ok, use writer to create a text file in odt, save it, then export it as a pdf, once that's done, export it to a pdf of the same name, when it asks you if you wish to overwrite it, choose no, and watch metacity, I have tried it with a couple of themes now and it briefly changes colour.
<niadh> Hew: It in fact seems to happen with little dialogs pop up and focus changes inside of writer
<niadh> I captured a screen shot of it, not as good as a screencast but it could do
<maco> Hew: bug 120281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120281 in thunderbird "Opening a message from the drafts folder for editing does not remove added linebreaks" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120281
<Hew> niadh: I can't reproduce that with metacity or compiz. Is this a new bug, or one you're triaging?
<niadh> Hew: A bug I noticed discovered myself
<Hew> niadh: Since you have a screenshot and good description to reproduce though, look to see if a bug already exists for it and attach your info. If one doesn't, create a new bug report.
<niadh> it'll be in the list on the wiki if it's gonna be there, right?
<Hew> niadh: No, that's just for the Hug Day. What package do you think the bug is in? Look at the bugs under that package to do a quick look for dupes.
<Hew> niadh: Do you think it's an OpenOffice issue, or a metacity or compiz one?
<niadh> Hew: Dunno, I am tempted to say probably compiz, but I really don't know, since it only occurs with openoffice
<Hew> niadh: If it happens with compiz but not with metacity, then it should be filed under compiz. Compiz has a huge number of bugs (was trying to clean some the other day), so maybe do a search on them for openoffice and see if your issue is any of those.
<niadh> Well I'm using metacity with compiz, cos isn't emerald the compiz window manager or is my knowledge quite outdated now?
<maco> niadh: compiz is the window manager
<Hew> maco: That bug has been fixed upstream in Thunderbird 3 alpha. This brings up the whole "Fix Committed" issue that has been going on again recently. I would set the Ubuntu package status to Triaged in this case, and leave a comment mentioning it's fixed in Thunderbird 3.
<maco> niadh: gtk-window-decorator and emerald where the window decorators
<maco> s/where/were/
<maco> Hew: ok
<maco> niadh: emerald still exists, but if you ask the devs about a bug in it, they'll just tell you to stop using emerald
<niadh> Well I am using metacity atm, so it's def NOT a emerald issue.
<maco> gtk-window-decorator
<maco> you can't possibly use compiz and metacity at the same time
<maco> gtk-window-decorator is just what allows compiz to borrow metacity's themes
<maco> using metacity would mean no desktop effects
<niadh> ah okies
<niadh> that makes more sense actually
<maco> i did once manage to get compiz and xmonad going at the same time though O_o
<niadh> Well, I'm not sure of the package, what do you think it's more likely to be, openoffice or gtk-window-decorator?
<maco> niadh: what's the bug?
<niadh> maco: The window title bar goes kinda odd (colours briefly change etc) which focus is changing inside of ooffice applications
<maco> ok yeah, that sounds about right then
<niadh> gtk-window-decorator then?
<maco> its either that or compiz
<Hew> niadh: There are a lot of titlebar colours bugs around. What colours exactly does it change to?
<niadh> Hew: Seems to depend on the metacity theme that's being emulated.
<maco> thats not a new bug...
<maco> i think i saw that on launchpad like a year ago
<niadh> Maco: Ok, will not bother reporting it then.
<maco> i think
<maco> check anyway
<maco> i mightve just seen it on the forums
<Hew> niadh: nvidia-glx has a bug with purpley colours, and there is the titlebar stripes one for Hardy (that was hacked/fixed), and the titlebar blanking one in Intrepid.
<niadh> Also, I've confirmed a few bugs marked others as incomplete, but they're not showing up on the wiki as confirmed etc.
<Hew> niadh: You need to change it yourself, it's not automatic
<niadh> Oh, how do I do that?
<maco> log into the wiki and hit the Edit button
<Hew> niadh: Follow the instructions at the top of the Hug Day page, add lightgreen and your name.
<niadh> Oh, do I have to have imported my GPG key to do this, cos, I tried doing that the other day, and couldn't get it working, I believe I've got to set something up before I can change it.
<maco> niadh: dont think so, just have to have a launchpad account
<niadh> Which I have, so I go to select the last column in the wiki, but there is no selectable area I can click.
<maco> hit Edit at the top
<maco> and manually edit the wiki markup
<maco> typing
<Hew> niadh: Have you logged in?
<niadh> Apparently not, I guess I just assumed since I could edit bug reports etc I was signed in.
<maco> you have to log into the wiki
<niadh> Yeah, am doing that now.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080930 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<niadh> Ok, I'm logged in, but still can't select the last column, I is the table on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080930 right? I'm wanting to set bug https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080930 as confirmed by me.
<charlie-tca> niadh: now you have to edit the page; click on edit in the upper corner,
<niadh> Ahhhh
<charlie-tca> find the right line, click in the last column which is a space between | | and add your name
<niadh> Ok, I think I got this.
<Hew> niadh: Also add the lightgreen part so that the line is coloured. Use preview to make sure.
<niadh> Is there anyone who can test ooffice with samba btw? I looked at a bug that has samba specific tests to be done?
<niadh> Hew: I think I did that, it's that same bug posted previously, looks green to me.
<Hew> niadh: Yep, that's it :-)
<niadh> Hew: Fairly obvious I'm new to it, sorry for lots of the questions, just isn't entirely clear what needs to be done, a lot is assume or implied.
<Hew> niadh: That's the nature of learning, and that's why we're here :-)
<niadh> Hew: Yeah I know, I just been in some IRC chat rooms that was a little discouraging when you have question after question, esspecially when you are setting out with a view to help and you get told to read the documentation, and if you don't fully understand the documentation you feel less confident about saying so.
<maco> niadh: i was asking questions in ##c today and getting that attitude. i don't like that place.
<niadh> ##c?
<maco> niadh: C programming
<niadh> or #c#?
<Hew> niadh: Hmm yes. The Ubuntu wiki / documentation is pretty good overall which is why it is referred to a lot, but if you still don't understand, feel free to ask the question again.
<maco> ##c
<niadh> Yeah my experience was with programming channels too
<niadh> Hew: Thanks.
<niadh> odd I can't find base on my system
<jdong> niadh: it's not installed by default due to space issues
<jdong> but can be added with add/remove
<niadh> Ah, Yeah I just found the openoffice.org meta-package and just opted to install that
<niadh> jdong: went to try and confirm a base bug, only to find I needed to install it first
<Hew> Ampelbein: Bug 132130. What version of Istanbul were you running when you tested? Were you on Intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 132130 in istanbul "istanbul crashed with AttributeError in stop_recording()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132130
<niadh> My ooffice -base wont start :S
<niadh> Am looking at a bug with an eps bug, what's an eps and where can I get one simply to see if I can confirm the bug?
<niadh> nevermind, knocked one together in the gimp
<afflux> a user is complaining about the importance in bug 229839. Do you think it qualifies for more than wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229839 in openoffice.org "[upstream] [hardy] OpenOffice isn't integrated with gnome-keyring" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229839
<niadh> is there a way for me to attach more than one file in a comment?
<thekorn> niadh, no just one per comment
<niadh> Oh ok, will just have to include them seperate then
<pedro_> afflux: raising the priority wouldn't make a difference there IMO
<pedro_> afflux: better to send that upstream
<thekorn> afflux, IMO wishlist is ok for the ubuntu task, send it upstream so they can think about higher importance
<afflux> okay
<thekorn> bah too slow
 * calc imagines upstream will put lower than wishlist importance on it
<calc> i think though i am not certain that the GIO patches might help with that bug
<calc> but it won't be fixed for intrepid
<calc> the GIO patches are in 3.0 but they are still somewhat buggy aiui
<sebner> calc: ah good to see you. Maybe you can't stand this question anymore but will we see Oo3 in intrepid? ^^
<calc> sebner: its available in openoffice-pkgs ppa but it won't be the main openoffice.org in intrepid
<sebner> calc: kk, thx :)
<calc> aiui it probably is going to slip again from the oct 7 release date, so would potentially be releasing when we release the Intrepid RC
<calc> and OOo is usually fairly buggy right after release until go-oo team has a chance to fix a lot of the new bugs
<niadh> Should I change a bug to green if it's incomplete?
<maco> calc: is it possible to have openoffice.org and openoffice.org-3 packages like what was done with firefox and firefox-3 in gutsy?
<maco> in official repos, i mean
<Hew> niadh: If you've taken care of it, yes
<niadh> Hew: Well I'm waiting for the initial reporter to supply more information.
<niadh> Hew: Marked it as incomplete, so I turn it green?
<Hew> niadh: Yes, that's fine.
<calc> maco: firefox-3 was done that way due to needing to update it soon after release for upstream support issues
<calc> maco: especially due to it being a LTS release
<maco> oh
<maco> wait what?
<maco> no i mean in gutsy
<maco> hardy shipped with ff3
<calc> there wasn't a ff3 in gutsy
<maco> but gutsy had it in the official repos with a different name
<calc> that i recall anyway
 * calc looks back to see
<maco> firefox-3.0 | 3.0~alpha8+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | gutsy/universe | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<maco> from rmadison
<calc> ah i see alpha version
<maco> and in universe, not main
<calc> i may be able to do it for OOo i will have to see how much has to be changed to make it work
<calc> it used to work but when i looked at it a few days ago it looked like it would take a lot of work to make it function properly again
<maco> ok
<niadh> I found a bug marked as incomplete, but I discovered what triggers it, so should I mark it as confirmed?
<maco> niadh: yes, but state exactly what you found
<niadh> I have
<maco> ok then, that should be fine
<niadh> Make: Well I believe I have, I added a comment at the end of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/270828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270828 in openoffice.org "oo writer crashes when scrolling page " [Medium,Incomplete]
<calc> maco: i think i will try it out some more with the final release
<maco> niadh: can you do the backtrace that was requested?  it can't really be marked triaged and then fixed until that info is there. the devs won't know where to look for what causes the crash
<pedro_> calc: you indicated in bug 242167 that is a build related issue and not upstream, but there's an upstream task open , should we close that or how you handle those?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242167 in openoffice.org "[ooo-build] [hardy] Image deformation after saving ".ppt" file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242167
<niadh> Maco: Not sure how to do a backtrace
<niadh> maco: Oh wait, there's a link on how to do one
<maco> niadh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<calc> pedro_: yea just close the upstream task
<niadh> maco: and the package is openoffice.org, right?
<pedro_> calc: alright , thanks
<maco> niadh: yeah, that's fine
<niadh> maco: Yeah, it's not finding the openoffice.org-dbgsym=1:2.4.1-1ubuntu2 package
<maco> niadh: do you have teh ddebs repo?
<niadh> maco: Yeah, installed them, ran aptitude update, so they should be available to me.
<maco> niadh: i think there's no meta package
<maco> you have to install the specific one
<niadh> maco: How do I do that?
<maco> apt-cache search openoffice.org | grep dbg
<maco> that should list the ones available
<maco> so you probably need core
<maco> and if it's in writer, the writer one as well
<niadh> wont core include writer?
<bdmurray> calc: do you know if bug 271005 might be fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271005 in openoffice.org "unopkg.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in start_thread()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271005
<niadh> I have a bug here I can't reproduce: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/274241 I can print the document without errors, what more information might be of use to help diagnose the issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274241 in openoffice.org "Impossible to printing a Word doc" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<niadh> maco: I've got the backtracing set up, I'm just not sure how to go about capturing the bug, because it occurs when a file is opened directly from an internet link as opposed to saving then opening.
<maco> niadh: you can use the "attach to a running process" method
<maco> open the file, start gdb, then reproduce the bug
<niadh> maco: oooo, so set up the bug as normal, but before going through with triggering the bug, attach gdb to the process then execute the bug?
<maco> yes
<calc> bdmurray: looking
<niadh> maco: attached it to the process, but now I can't do anything with openoffice, I can't even see the window, it's there, but it almost looks to have 0% opacity
<maco> try typing "continue" in gdb?
<niadh> maco: Yeah, would help if I continued reading, wouldn't it?
<maco> i'm not so good with using gdb, but i know once gdb loads up debugging symbols stuff sometimes gets all locked until you tell it to keep executing
<niadh> maco: seems to have done the trick ;)
<calc> bdmurray: not sure what would be causing the crash, i haven't updated to intrepid yet due to needing a stable system
<hggdh> maco, niadh when gdb loads it will interrupt the debugged process. This gives you time to set up breakpoints, or whatever else you need, before stepping or continuing
<niadh> cool
<hggdh> niadh, you mighe later on want to look at graphical interfaces, like ddd.
<hggdh> (to debugging, of course)
<niadh> hggdh: Maybe, I'm not scared of the command line though.
<calc> oh btw i think i have a fix for powerpc/sparc
<maco> hggdh: ooo ok
<maco> hggdh: i didnt know there were graphical debuggers
<calc> i can't upload it until after the beta release later this week though
<niadh> If someone provides files in which to test something, are they good enough to use to set the bug as confirmed?
<hggdh> maco, yes, there are some. I am not sure I fully like most of them, but it is much easier to scroll and have data watches
<calc> niadh: if the files actually show the bug yes, actually if they show the bug well enough then triaged is fine too
<calc> niadh: at least if this is wrt OOo
<niadh> calc: I am not able to triage, don't have the rank(?) to set that status.
<calc> hmm actually keep it at confirmed since i still would need to see if it is a ubuntu/ooo-build issue or an upstream issue
<calc> niadh: ok confirmed is good then :)
<niadh> calc: I'm surprised a lot of these bugs ain't green already cos they're set to incomplete a lot of them, or many of them are dead easy to confirm.
<niadh> calc: I almost think perhaps I am marking the bugs wrong :S
<calc> niadh: heh
<niadh> calc: Just out of interest how long to these days normally last?
<calc> niadh: yea i've had to go through and just close out a lot in the past since the submitter never responded
<calc> niadh: sorry i didn't parse that
<niadh> calc: What?
<calc> niadh: you were asking how long do the bugs last, in incomplete state?
<niadh> calc: I mean hug days really.
<niadh> Do we work til 7pm, 9pm, midnight?
<calc> niadh: however long you want to do it, due to differing timezones some people stop by the time i wake up even :)
<niadh> calc: Ah okies
 * calc is downloading today's intrepid cd to do an install
<niadh> calc: Looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/243271 two people seem to have it, but I don't fully understand what they are doing, should I mark it as confirmed if more than one person has it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243271 in openoffice.org "Open Office Spreadsheet Sheet Copy error" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<calc> niadh: yea confirmed sounds good for that one
<mcas> could someone please help me with bug 276341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276341 in kdebase "Flash drive problem, Kubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276341
<mcas> i think it is a problem with the fat filesystem
<mcas> but how can i handle this
<highvoltage> howdy. I'm a newbie 5-a-dayer \o/
<mcas> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> also a bit overenthusiastic perhaps... how often is http://daniel.holba.ch/5-a-day-stats/ updated?
<highvoltage> hi mcas
<mcas> every hour
<mcas> i think at :30?
<mcas> you can see at the bottom of the site when it was last updated
<mcas> than just add one hour
<bdmurray> mcas: yeah it looks like an issue with the filesystem
<Hamra> why doesn't the dmesg output contain anything relevant though?
<mcas> bdmurray: thx how can i deal with this one?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: what should someone do with a fat filesystem panic?  is it worth testing with a new kernel?
<jcastro> calc: where is the bugtracker for ooo-build specific issues?
<calc> novell
<jcastro> ta
<calc> i think its just the regular openoffice.org target on their bugzilla
<calc> afaik there isn't a separate ooo-build specific product/target (whatever the terminology is)
<calc> i'm about to reinstall my laptop with intrepid
<calc> hopefully it won't explode on me ;-)
<ogasawara> bdmurray: sorry was on a call.  it probably doesn't hurt to test with a newer kernel depending on which kernel they are currently using.  how reproducible is the panic?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: it's not a full kernel panic afaict in dmesg it just says "FAT: Filesystem panic (dev sdb1)" and "fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)"
<ogasawara> bdmurray: which kernel?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: hardy
<ogasawara> bdmurray: or better yet, which bug?
<bdmurray> bug 276341
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276341 in kdebase "Flash drive problem, Kubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276341
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'll post a comment
<mcas> thx ogasawara
<bdmurray> ogasawara: okay, thanks
<niadh> Could this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/228166 be a duplicate of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/270828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228166 in openoffice.org "In certain conditions open office writer freezes while doing most of the operations" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<niadh> What do I do with bugs on the list that are already marked as duplicates, turn them green?
<nhandler> niadh: Are you talking about the list on the wiki for the hug day?
<niadh> the hug day wiki
<thekorn> niadh, just turn them green
<niadh> cool, thanks
<nhandler> niadh: I would probably change the background color to lightgreen. Since it has already been marked as a duplicate, no more work needs to be done
<thekorn> so people now there is no more work to do
<niadh> oh?
<niadh> How come?
<daponz> hi everyone,  running ubuntu intrepid i get stage outpout message from dmesg. here's an extract :
<daponz> [ 3251.988034] ata3: EH pending after 5 tries, giving up
<daponz> [ 3251.988046] ata3: EH complete
<daponz> evey few seconds appears a new log:
<daponz> [ 3314.441030] ata3: EH complete
<daponz> [ 3315.064038] ata3: EH complete
<daponz> [ 3321.201036] ata3: EH complete
<daponz> [ 3326.428034] ata3: EH complete
<daponz> [ 3327.052036] ata3: EH complete
<daponz> [ 3346.128035] ata3: EH complete
<daponz> any clue? is that normal?
<nhandler> How come what niadh ?
<niadh> well thekorn just said 'so people now there is no more work to do' I thought someone was claiming hug day over, was a bit confused.
<nhandler> niadh: All he was saying is that by changing the background color on the table for the hugday, you are making it clear to other people that no work is needed for that bug.
<persia> niadh: There's an invisible 'k' in that sentence.
<thekorn> bah, right
<niadh> Sorry, with you now.
<niadh> Yeah it took me a while initially to learn HOW to make it green but have been doing it on and off since I got back from uni.
<niadh> This bug looks to be well worth closing really, anyone disagree? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/264183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264183 in openoffice.org "tooltips are black on dark grey" [Undecided,New]
<crimsun> niadh: rather, you could mark it a duplicate of 243957
<niadh> I shall do that then
<crimsun> great!
<calc> well i was going to upgrade but after testing the suspend/resume bit again to verify it still works it started having errors
<Hamra> calc: intrepid is the first kubuntu version that allows me to suspend and hibernate with a 60~70 percent chance of working
<Hamra> previous versions ALWAYS failed
<niadh> if ubuntu no longer supports the PPC arch, should we take note of bugs filled against that architecture?
<Hamra> must be some pretty old bugs
<niadh> nope, filled against intrepid, believe it or not.
<Hamra> how can that be?
<niadh> which leads me to assume it's some community built iso
<james_w> niadh: yeah, they are valid, it's still a ports architecture
<niadh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/270212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270212 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice.org could not be installed in Intrepid PPC-Version" [Undecided,New]
<niadh> james_w: Fair enough, I thought since it wasn't official, it was not really much we could do.
<bdmurray> I believe calc mentioned earlier today that that bug should be fixed soon
<calc> Hamra: well to be fair it comes a lot closer to working, this was testing on amd64
<niadh> Shall I post as much then, and mark it as incomplete?
<calc> Hamra: i386 mode works fine for me already on hardy and probably does on intrepid as well
<Hamra> who maintains the PPC repos?
<calc> Hamra: it comes back up now but has huge numbers of squashfs errors
<calc> well the first step of the build failure for ppc will be fixed around friday this week after beta is released
<niadh> So uhm, what do I do with the bug, tell him to sit tight we think it'll be fixed soon?
<calc> yea i suppose so
<niadh> Mark the bug as what, incomplete, and ask him to keep the bug active until it goes away?
<calc> it won't be fixed until after beta is released
<niadh> Ok, ask him to post AFTER the beta then, that'll be ok, right?
<calc> niadh: maybe fix committed i guess
<calc> well no
<calc> just marked it as confirmed for now i guess
<niadh> Do we know a fix has been commited?
<niadh> Ok, so you guys know about this being an issue?
<calc> i have a fix for at least part of the problem but i won't know if it fixes everything until i upload and some ppc users test it
<niadh> calc: I may have a PPC machine I could boot, what would the reqs for intrepid be?
<calc> niadh: well libhunspell not installing sounds a bit weird, but i imagine there are install problems other than that with OOo on ppc right now
<calc> niadh: about the same as any ubuntu ~ 384MB ram iirc and ~ 2GB disk space
<niadh> I should be able to boot it then, it is only a 400Mhz chip, but then, it IS PPC
<niadh> Ah opps, I posted a comment in the wrong bug, how do I delete comments?
<nhandler> niadh: You can't
<niadh> What should I do then, post 'ignore previous comment'?
<calc> yea
<niadh> Oh well, it's what I get for having multiple bugs open and investigating at once I guess.
<nhandler> Don't worry about it niadh. Many people do that.
<niadh> I only hope it shows my enthusiasm :P
<persia> It does.  Almost everyone has done it once.  You get more points the less you do it though :)
<niadh> Well yeah, but it wasn't intentional :P
<niadh> But then, no-one does it intentionally, do they?
<calc> persia: but more karma i think ;-)
<niadh> What is this karma thing? It kinda popped up on launchpad and I have NO idea what it's purpose serves.
<persia> calc: Yeah, well, volume of karma isn't as important as the sign of the karma.  Having *lots* of karma can also be a bad thing.
<persia> niadh: It loosely shows how much stuff you've done in the past while, so you can judge if someone is active or not.
<niadh> sign of the karma?
<niadh> Ah
<persia> "good" karma, "bad" karma.  launchpad doesn't differentiate some things, but does differentiate other things.
<calc> karma along with some bug scripts for firefox also let you see how often a reporter files bugs etc
<niadh> yeah I ain't got the firefox scripts installed, I ain't even an 'ubuntero' or whatever it's called, I didn't have any luck getting my gpg key created or working
<nhandler> calc: It isn't just filing bugs. You get karma for almost any activity you perform on Launchpad
<nhandler> niadh: Have you tried using Seahorse?
<calc> nhandler: ah ok
<niadh> nope, not yet, looking at it now
<Hamra> what's seahorse?
<nhandler> Hamra: It is an application (with a GUI) that you can use to create and manage GPG keys
<Hamra> ah, seems like a handy app
<nhandler> Hamra: That is what I initially used to create my key.
<Hamra> i sill use the terminal for my keys :P and sometimes use enigmail in thunderbird for simple operations
<rowinggolfer> guys - I've been inspired by the ubuntu-uk podcast to try and help triage bugs
<rowinggolfer> and as this is open office hug day..
<rowinggolfer> I've chosen this
<rowinggolfer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/264669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264669 in openoffice.org "mail merge" [Undecided,New]
<rowinggolfer> which I think is simply invalid.
<rowinggolfer> the guy says that "it" will not import any address book in the wizard... but I cannot duplicate this
<Hamra> it's incomplete
<rowinggolfer> so do I simply add I cannot duplicate this behaviour?
<Hamra> he should give more details
<rowinggolfer> or ask what version etc??
<Hamra> yes, ask him to give more details about version, distro version, where was he importing etc...
<bdmurray> rowinggolfer: yes, it would be helpful to know which release and package version of openoffice.org they are using
<rowinggolfer> ok thanks... I'll do my worst
<rowinggolfer> Hamra, I've replied... would you be so kind as to check if my reply is in order?
<rowinggolfer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/264669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264669 in openoffice.org "mail merge" [Undecided,New]
<Hamra> i don't think asking for the addressbook was necessary, since it contains private info
<Hamra> here, check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<rowinggolfer> ok, thanks.
<bdmurray> rowinggolfer: it'd also help if you noted how you tested the bug and with version of Ubuntu and openoffice.org
<Hamra> iyou're welcome
<rowinggolfer> bdmurray. will do so in future.
<bdmurray> rowinggolfer: also the bug's status should be incomplete until the information is provided...
 * popey pats rowinggolfer on the back
<rowinggolfer> thanks popey
<bdmurray> rowinggolfer: to change the bug's status you can click on the existing status and then choose Incomplete in the new part that appears
<rowinggolfer> bdmurray - ooops I'd better go back and do that... I'm deep into bug 2 now
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<rowinggolfer> ubottu - you stupid bt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you stupid bt
<rowinggolfer> ubottu: that's enough lip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hamra> rowinggolfer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase , almost everything you might need to know
<rowinggolfer> Hamra: cheers - bookmarked
<rowinggolfer> ok I'm done. 2 bugs today... maybe 3 tomorrow.
<rowinggolfer> thanks for your help chaps.
<bdmurray> rowinggolfer: thanks for helping out!
<rowinggolfer> my pleasure. It's good fun.
<rowinggolfer> Gnight
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-01
<murdok> where can i get the packages for openoffice3
<murdok> intrepid
<bdmurray> murdok: I believe there is a ppa for that
<murdok> how can i search a packages in ppa? :$
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive
<bdmurray> I used http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/search.html by the way
<murdok> :)
<murdok> thanks
<murdok> I have just found the same with: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<greg-g> bug 276381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276381 in offlineimap "offlineimap crashed with IOError in _display()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276381
<bdmurray> greg-g: what's that?
<greg-g> just getting a link
<greg-g> I hate spamming the -bugs channel
 * greg-g appologizes ;)
<bdmurray> go hug a bug as punishment! ;)
<bdmurray> sometimes, I wonder what I'm thinking when I recreate crazy bugs
<murdok> what should be done with bug 154054? It's fixed in OOo 3.0rc2 but not in version 2.4.1. Should I open a bug upstream?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154054 in openoffice.org "[ooo-build] [hardy] OpenOffice 2.3 claims you can restrict permission for PDF using blank password" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154054
<bdmurray> If its fixed in 3.0 I'd like for an already fixed bug upstream
<murdok> Well, my question should be: will OOo 3.0 be in the repository of Hardy?
<bdmurray> Hardy? definitely not, Intrepid? unlikely
<murdok> But if they are preparing 3.0 version.
<murdok> will they fix a bug in 2.4.1?
<murdok> bdmurray, sorry I'm lost :-/
<bdmurray> Stable releases of Ubuntu only receive updates for security or bug fixes, not new versions of packages
<bdmurray> So Hardy wouldn't see oo.o 3.0
<Hamra> and it's too late for intrepid as well
<bdmurray> as I understand the release date upstream has slipped and it was close to begin with anyway
<murdok> okay, so to sum up: the only way to fix this issue in your machine is updating to OOo 3.0, right?
<bdmurray> murdok: I'm not certain especially with comment 1 in that bug
<murdok> yes that's strange because the label is present in 2.4.1-9ubuntu2 (current in intrepid)
<murdok> good night all \o/
<calc> murdok: with respect to OOo 3.0 it won't be releasing until at least Oct 14 so is too late for even intrepid
<calc> murdok: have a good night :)
<murdok> just at time :p
<murdok> okay
<murdok> bye
<lifesaglitch> I don't understand how to mark that you have hugged a bug on the wiki... I see no way to edit the page... am I missing something?
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: are you logged in?
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: yes
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: er
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: no
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> that is probably it then ;)
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: You are a genius
<mrooney> is there a guide anywhere for adding a blog to the planet?
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: Haha... I feel embarassed. I was signed into the launchpad and didn't realize it was a different system
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: happens more often than you think
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: but thanks for the compliment anyways ;)
<greg-g> mrooney: you an official Ubuntu Memeber?
<greg-g> Member, that is
<mrooney> greg-g: yes, indeed
<greg-g> mrooney: if so, this tells you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<mrooney> greg-g: thanks!
<greg-g> mrooney: is this a new thing? (you being a member)
<greg-g> or am I just way out of the loop? :)
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: when you sign in, does it not redirect to the page you were on?
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: it might not, unfortunately
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: it has been a while since I manually signed on, so I forget
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: How do you do it?
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: I check the "remember me" box when signing in so it stores a cookie
<jjesse> gargh why are the vmware workstation downloads so big :(
<greg-g> mrooney: I see you were added to the Ubuntu Members team on Lauchpad back on Aug. 8th.  Belated Congrats!
<jjesse> and always $#%#% up my network settings
<wgrant> jjesse: It's telling you to use VirtualBox or KVM.
<jjesse> wgrant: nice :)
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: should I mark "trivial change"?
<mrooney> greg-g: thanks! :)
<wgrant> lifesaglitch: Only if you're changing something that doesn't affect the content.
<wgrant> ie. a formatting change would be trivial.
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: for just updating the Hug Day wiki, yeah, not a big deal
<greg-g> cuts down on someone's wiki mail
<mrooney> hmmm, can't "bzr checkout bzr+ssh://yourusername@bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main planet-ubuntu " be improved and greatly shortened now?
<lifesaglitch> Hooray! I just hugged my first bug!
<wgrant> mrooney: bzr launchpad-login yourusername
<wgrant> bzr co lp:~planet-ubuntu/config/main
<wgrant> Wait.
<wgrant> That URL is very suspicious.
<wgrant> Errrm.
<wgrant> Whoever pushed that branch initially did a very bad job of it.
<greg-g> mrooney: it might
<greg-g> mrooney: I'm not sure to what though, something lp:~planet-ubuntu/config/main like
<wgrant> That's right.
<wgrant> Except the branch should be ~planet-ubuntu/planet-ubuntu/config or similar.
<greg-g> but to make sure it uses ssh and logs you in, not sure
<wgrant> greg-g: lp: does that if you've run bzr launchpad-login.
<greg-g> gotcha
<greg-g> I think I found the Ubuntu BugSquad poster: http://flickr.com/photos/kaet44/294528315/
<greg-g> and it is CC:BY
<lifesaglitch> in the stock responses, I have seen people post ...Unfortunately we can't fix it, , because your description... verbatim. Is a username supposed to go in the commas?
<greg-g> I would say no, just because that would add time to triagers' workflow and many would forget.  If you want to start your repsonse with "User,/n" that's cool.
<greg-g> can you change that to only have on comma, please, lifesaglitch
<mrooney> I always start mine with "Hello %name, thanks for using Ubuntu and thanks for taking the time to file this bug report!"
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: I was about to, but wanted to be sure before I did. :-D
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: cool, thanks!
<lifesaglitch> mrooney: Does %name automatically populate their name? Or was that meant to be manually replaced?
<mrooney> lifesaglitch: no that is not automatic :)
<lifesaglitch> mrooney: that would be a nice feature...
<greg-g> would be nice if %reporter_name did work though ;)
<mrooney> well there is a stock_replies thing for the lp greasemonkey scripts
<mrooney> so it could probably be added to insert a name
<lifesaglitch> lp greasemonkey scripts?
<greg-g> file a feature request in launchpad! https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+filebug
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: I'm actually thinking both commas should be removed and one should be added after "Unfortunately"
<mrooney> I recently edited the stock replies to sound less harsh
<mrooney> it looks like someone reverted it poorly?
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: I agree.
<mrooney> I wonder why someone reverted my change :[
<mrooney> is there a history?
<lifesaglitch> mrooney: should be
<lifesaglitch> mrooney: click the info link
<mrooney> oh it looks like bdmurray did it so, I guess it stands :]
<mrooney> but yes someone should fix the commas
<lifesaglitch> Not sure I agree with his assessment
<lifesaglitch> What can ya do though?
<mrooney> oh I see, it was only reverted for that one specific case
<mrooney> otherwise it seems to keep my "Unfortunately we can't fix it without more information." instead of "Unfortunately, we can't fix it because your description didn't include enough information."
<lifesaglitch> I like the newer version better then
<lifesaglitch> lol
<lifesaglitch> The other sounds like it's saying "IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT YOU MORON"
<lifesaglitch> :D
<hggdh> actually, to be a bit more precise, it should say something in the line of 'Unfortunately we cannot work on it without more information'
<lifesaglitch> True
<hggdh> at this point it is unknown if it is something that needs a fix
<lifesaglitch> Can we fix the user?
<hggdh> never
<lifesaglitch> Sadness
<hggdh> we can, at most, work around them users ;-)
<mrooney> I just felt like the old (and current one in the top case) implies the bug is permanently unable to be fixed at first glance
<mrooney> Like, you get one chance, and you just blew it
<lifesaglitch> It's not like we need users... can't we just make them all go away?
<hggdh> well... I hope not... they are the bane of support, and the reason
<greg-g> hggdh: +1 on the "we cannot work on it.." working
<greg-g> s/working/wording
<hggdh> yeah... I should have thought of that before... I think I myself edit this a long time ago, and did not notice
<hggdh> s/edit/edited/
 * hggdh is, meanwhile, having fun with coreutils
<greg-g> I have one claim to fame: I met the main author of "rm"
<greg-g> speaking of coreutils
<hggdh> wow! are you in California?
<greg-g> I was, for the summer.
<greg-g> you know who I'm talking about?
<greg-g> PHR
<greg-g> lowercase, more commonly
<hggdh> yes, but *I* never met them... a friend of mine did
<greg-g> hggdh: cool.  He is a fun guy.
<hggdh> (while working at an outfit in CA, he got mad trying to write a kernel driver, and a bearded guy helped him...)
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> phr actually doesn't have a beard
<hggdh> it was not phr, but one of the UNIX authors
<greg-g> or doesn't now, may have before.
<greg-g> gotcha
<lifesaglitch> greg-g: lucky... lol
<greg-g> lifesaglitch: yeah, I am lucky sometimes.
<mrooney> does the commit actually go to the server? I thought you had to push after a commit, or is that only for branches?
<greg-g> mrooney: check to see if you can see your changes on Launchpad?
<greg-g> but that might only be for branches yeah
<mrooney> I assume someone would have noticed such a crucial aspect before me, so I will just assume it worked :)
<Hamra> good night all
<Hamra> it's actually good morning now, but i'm going to sleep :P
<JohnPhys> is there anyone here that does development work on imagemagick?  The "convert" command seems to not be as good in hardy as it was in gutsy.  Specifically, converting a ps (from a latex file) to a non-transparent png or jpg looks far more pixelated on hardy than in gutsy.
<wgrant> JohnPhys: No, the ImageMagick people are more likely to be in an ImageMagick channel than an Ubuntu bugs one.
<JohnPhys> ok
<JohnPhys> thanks
<JohnPhys> wgrant:  you wouldn't happen to know what the imagemagick channel is?
<wgrant> JohnPhys: I have no clue, sorry.
<wgrant> #imagemagick is labelled as not have any developers.
<wgrant> So I presume it's not the right one.
<JohnPhys> indeed, just found that out
<JohnPhys> wgrant:  Thanks anyway though.
<mrooney> alright, time to see if I successfully added myself to the planet
<mrooney> how long do new posts take to show up, anyone know?
<greg-g> a few minutes
<greg-g> probably around 10
<greg-g> mrooney: you're on the list on the right, so that is a good sign
<mrooney> indeed!
<dholbach> good morning
<yuriy> bdmurray: I noticed the boilerplate response on bug 251716. would it be possible to link to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting instead of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for kde bugs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251716 in kdebase "Kicker crashes on any mount after startup" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251716
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<thekorn> hallo dholbach
<elmargol> Hi I still have this anoying jockey-kde bug :(
<elmargol> bug #274357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274357 in jockey "jockey-kde crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274357
<elmargol> can someone confirm this please?
<Hew> elmargol: see bug 274357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274357 in jockey "jockey-kde crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274357
<niadh> Anyone running intrepid? I have a bug I marked as incomplete yesterday, but the user has confirmed the problem persists after Intrepid has been updated, can someone help me try and confirm this bug?
<Hew> niadh: bug #?
<niadh> 272094
<Hew> bug 272094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272094 in openoffice.org "'Save-Discard-Cancel'-dialog isn't focused when closing with Alt-F4" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272094
<niadh> I tried intrepid in a vm, but couldn't recreate it
<Hew> niadh: I can reproduce. I'll triage it :-)
<niadh> cool, thanks, There may be a couple more I couldn't reproduce or see myself, but did as much as I knew to do
<Hew> niadh: Yes, if you can't reproduce the issue by following the instructions, then the correct action is to ask for more information.
<niadh> There's another bug with font rendering, but my eyes really can't see much different in font's, it's another intrepid issue
<niadh> bug 271283
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271283 in openoffice.org "Open Office font rendering" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271283
<sysuser_> I would like assistance with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/243271
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243271 in openoffice.org "Open Office Spreadsheet Sheet Copy error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sysuser_> this must be a bug in openoffice, but I dont know how to progress now.
<niadh> sysuser_: I marked it as confirmed yesterday, which means hopefully a developer will figure out the problem and fix it for us all :)
<sysuser_> is it reported upstreams automagically, or does a ubuntu developer report upstreams? I found nothing on this bug in the OOo bug lists.
<sysuser_> at openoffice.org
<niadh> sysuser_: No, there needs to be intervention from someone to report it upstream.
<niadh> sysuser_: However considering someone tried it with OOo3 and the bug is present I would imagine it would probably be an upstream bug.
<sysuser_> is upstream reporting managed through launchpad, ur directly in the upstream bug databse, ie in the bug list at openoffice.org? (I reported OOo rc3) am I supposed to report it myself at oo.org?
<niadh> sysuser_: Give me a moment to do a bit of research, I know we can link to upstream bugs, but I don't know if we do that to move the bugs upstream or simply because we find two of the same bug in two different bug report databases.
<sysuser_> niadh: thank you
<james_w> niadh: either really
<niadh> james_w: So in this case, should we mark it as upstream and pass it up to the openoffice guys or not?
<james_w> sysuser_: you can report your bug upstream, and then use "Also affects project" to link that to the LP bug report
<niadh> Hew: Looking at upstream stuff left over from yesterday, this is in incomplete, but I believe it should be in upstream.
<niadh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/40537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40537 in openoffice "[Upstream] [hardy] OpenOffice cannot write to NFS files" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Hew> niadh: That bug is already upstream. I'm not sure why it was changed to incomplete since the bug is still open upstream.
<niadh> Hew: Was gonna say, will turn it green and in fact what do I mark the bug as specifically.
<niadh> ?
<Hew> niadh: Looking at the activity log, it was Triaged in Ubuntu, but changed to Incomplete after the last comment. Upstream confirms the bug is still present in "beta 3" (which I assume is OOo 3)
<Hew> niadh: I would put it back to Triaged, but you can set it to Confirmed.
<niadh> ok
<Hew> niadh: and since there may be some confusion in the report, would be useful to post a comment about the current situation
<niadh> Hew: I would do if I know what the current situation was :P
<Hew> niadh: Current situation: Upstream says the bug is still present in OOo 3 b3, Debian closed their bug due to inactivity (not fix released as shown by the remote tracker), so Ubuntu should be left as Triaged.
<niadh> ah okies
<Hew> niadh: I read the bug reports at OpenOffice and Debian, as well as the activity log
<niadh> Ah, fair enough, will bear that in mind for future reference.
<Hew> niadh: Do you understand the layout of launchpad and how the upstream links work?
<niadh> Hew: I might do if I played about with upstream links, I just saw a bug in incomplete that had [upstream in the title] so I looked into if it was actually in the right place more than any real knowledge of what to do with it.
<sysuser_> james_w: i will try to do that. thank you james/niadh.
<niadh> sysuser_: Your welcome. :)
<Hew> niadh: [upstream] and [$ubuntu_release] in the title appears to be something the openoffice team do. Looking at the top of the bug report itself is how you really find out what's going on :-)
<niadh> Hew: Wow that bug is ancient.
<niadh> It's been kicking around since 2005
<Hew> niadh: as ancient as bug 1? :P
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<niadh> Yeah but bug 1 is marked as fix in progress ;)
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Won't display info)
<Hew> hehe
<Hobbsee> hum.  that was silly.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day! is Thursday, October 2nd | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<mrooney> what a bizarre bug, bug 276744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276744 in openoffice.org "OO.org Calc hangs when Ctrl-C, Enter, Ctrl-Z, Enter key sequence pressed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276744
<bddebian> Boo
<mrooney> the ubuntulove tag, that's a new one to me
<leoquant> mrooney where?
<mrooney> leoquant: bug 163206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 163206 in xubuntu-default-settings "[Xubuntu only] Non-translatable labels and launchers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163206
<Lns> Anyone wanna start a discussion regarding (IMHO anyway) the lack of backporting bugfixes into LTS versions?
<Lns> I'm not quite sure of the policy and wanted to get more information
<mrooney> Well backports are usually actual new versions of software, right?
<Lns> mrooney: is that what it's considered?
<Lns> maybe my wordage is wrong
<mrooney> Right so pidgin 2.5 was a Hardy backport
<Lns> ok - so what if a newer version fixes critical issues in software though?
<mrooney> but we can also cherry pick patches for any prominent bugs in 2.4 and put them in -updates
<Lns> ok
<mrooney> It probably doesn't happen as often as it could
<Lns> I'd like to get more involved with this process
<Lns> IMHO it doesn't, yes
<Lns> I run a fairly unique network(s) with LTSP under Hardy
<mrooney> but from a developer standpoint, let's say you fix a bug in 1.1 of an application, repackage, and get it into say Intrepid
<Lns> and there are bugs with software that affect only LTSP terminals
<Lns> ok
<mrooney> now, anyone can upgrade and get that fix. Does it make sense to put your limited time into making it available for previous versions, or fixing more issues for everyone?
<mrooney> I think part the issue is limited people and time
<mrooney> IMO it makes more sense to work on issues that aren't fixed at all given limited time, instead of patching older versions of software which are already fixed in newer versions
<Lns> mrooney: Maybe that's the issue then, yeah - I think it would make MORE sense to first fix it for the LTS version than Intrepid
<mrooney> But that order is rarely possible
<Lns> how come?
<mrooney> With pidgin for example. those developers fix and issue in 2.5, Intrepid (or the next release when the bug is fixed upstream) now in sense already "have" that bugfix since that is the version they will get
<mrooney> as soon as the bug is fixed future versions essentially are "fixed" instantly, you can't fix it first somewhere else, do you know what I mean?
<Lns> not really :)
<Lns> i mean i understand the new versions containing bugfixes upstream
<mrooney> so once you fix and it know, okay all future versions will have this issue addressed, should I a) fix more bugs or b) apply this fix to older versions
<Lns> Oh, ok
<Lns> well...I think then, that LTS shouldn't be touted as a "stable" version then
<Lns> because in all respects it really isn't, if you're not fixing bugs as a priority along with security updates.
<mrooney> well, it is the non-changing aspect of it that MAKES it stable
<chrisccoulson> Lns - I just wanted to point out that LTS != stable
<Lns> that doesn't make sense to me at all...just because a buggy program doesn't change doesn't make it stable ;)
<chrisccoulson> a lot of people mis-understand that
<chrisccoulson> all releases are stable
<Lns> chrisccoulson: along with me =)
<mrooney> Lns: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports might help
<chrisccoulson> LTS means it is supported for longer
<Lns> ok...lemme read that link real fast
<mrooney> Lns: on the other hand though if an issue fixed in Intrepid is affecting a lot of Hardy users, the patch can be and sometimes is applied
<chrisccoulson> Lns - this link explains the criteria for updating packages in stable releases: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<mrooney> yes that is probably a better link
<Lns> chrisccoulson: ty =)
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome
<mrooney> Lns: so basically if you know of a bug that was fixed in a newer version and want it in the current Ubuntu release, you can request the patch to be applied and an SRU done, by filing a launchpad bug
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: would you say that accurately describes the process?
<Lns> So...ok. I'm understanding a bit more here now...but what I still don't get is, if I want a stable version of Ubuntu (as in bugs are fixed) which one do I choose? And don't say Intrepid because that's beta and I've gone down that road before =) My situation is that I run many LTSP-based servers with at least 35 terminals on it at the same time, and things like Firefox and OOo have bugs that seem to only be fixed in the latest/greatest versions, which have HU
<Lns> GE issues in other parts of the system that make it unusable in a production environment
<Lns> mrooney: that sounds like a process i'd love to get involved with
<mrooney> Lns: right, I think we need people like you to identify such bugs
<Lns> mrooney: I have an army of people to help me =)
<Lns> mrooney: what's the def. of an SRU?
<Lns> stable release update?
<mrooney> yeah, that is the wiki page chrisccoulson linked you to
<Lns> oh..haven't looked at it yet ;p
<Lns> heh
<mrooney> oh yeah I think his link will clarify things more than mine
<Lns> Awesome.
<Lns> I need to run for the moment but i'll probably be back with more questions later...thank you guys for the help, I'm excited about helping out with this
<mrooney> but so in the case of pidgin again, 2.5 came out and tons of bugs were fixed, right? but many of those might not even be in the ubuntu tracker, and even if they were it would be hard to link them all to upstream trackers and know that they were fixed in a new version
<mrooney> and that is just one of thousands of packages
<mrooney> so without people telling us "hey, this issue was fixed, can you apply the fix to Hardy?", we don't know, but it can definitely be done if we do
<mrooney> okay, bye for now!
<Lns> mrooney: so it's a matter of just communicating that, huh?
<mrooney> Lns: that is a large part yes, and of course meeting the SRU requirements
<Lns> right
<mrooney> some trivial issue that has a chance of breaking things for lots of people, or a default behavior change, probably isn't going to make it
<Lns> well i see a lot of potential for different use cases of Ubuntu for keeping on top of that kind of thing for LTS releases
<mrooney> yeah I agree
<Hamra> can't these newer packages be provided using other repos?
<Lns> I'll bbl..thanks guys
<mrooney> Hamra: yeah, if users want to set up PPAs for packages of concern or just download new debs, that can happen
<Hamra> backports? ppa? or something?
<mrooney> Yeah but Lns was talking about getting more bugfixes in through -updates for stable releases
<Hamra> ah, i see
<mrooney> backports is really for new versions
<Hamra> it's a lot better if we have more such updates. of course, after thorough checking. but then again, 6 months for new releases isn't much
<mrooney> Yeah that is what I mean, if you see a bug fixed and know, okay the new Ubuntu will have that in a few months, do I really want to spend time making a patch and going through the SRU process to get it into the current release
<Hamra> but now that i know how triaging work, we have to admit that we are having a *huge* problem with lack of triagers
<Hamra> there's just a *big* number of bugs raining on us daily
<mrooney> yes, that's true, I don't think it is as bad as a lot of people initially think, but at the same time definitely more people helping in almost every area could do a lot of benefit
<mrooney> on another note, does anyone know how to debug freezes when returning from TTYs?
<mrooney> it goes back to X and shows a mouse cursor but always freezes instantly and I have to use the magic keys to restart
<Hamra> is the keyboard or mouse by any chance USB?
<mrooney> I don't think, this is on a laptop
<mrooney> my internal cd-rom drive is USB oddly enough
<Hamra> laptop? never mind usb then
<Hamra> isn't there a way to set xorg to log to a file that you can recoverlater?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<mrooney> bdmurray: thanks! now I just need another machine
<mrooney> Lns: http://blogs.gnome.org/seb128/2008/01/28/ubuntu-stable-updates/ may interest you, as well
<Hamra> but isn't the X log file overwritten upon reboot?
<mrooney> Hamra: well you log in remotely from another machine and grab it or the backtrace
<mrooney> Lns: also, http://laserjock.wordpress.com/2008/08/07/sru-needs-you/
<Hamra> if someone is asking for a new version of some program, what should i do? tell him it's a wishlist? forward him to some other place? mark it invalid and explain why?
<bdmurray> Hamra: wishlist, will happen at the start of Jaunty development probably
<Hamra> you're talking about the gimp bug, right?
<bdmurray> Hamra: No, I'm responding to your last question regarding what to do about new version requests.
<Hamra> ah ok
<highvoltage> is it always so quiet in here?
<hggdh> it can be
<mrooney> can anyone confirm or deny in Intrepid that switching to TTY1 and then back launches the Gnome Help and also leaves the window in Move mode?
<mrooney> basically, it is like all the keys involved in switching also get sent to X when you return
<mrooney> ls
<mrooney> Yes, look at that.
<mrooney> is that...expected?
<mrooney> All my keystrokes get sent to X
<bdmurray> mrooney: only some of mine keypresses in a console end up happening in X
<hggdh> mine did not, at least none that I could see
<mrooney> bdmurray: is that expected?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I'd never tried before Intrepid but I wouldn't think so
<hggdh> ls
<mrooney> I notice it also includes everything but the first two characters of my password, as well :|
<mrooney> hehe I think hggdh duplicated it
<hggdh> jeezz... I just got a xchat help pop-up after pressing F1 on TTY1...
<mrooney> Yup :)
<hggdh> cool
<mrooney> I can't seem to find a bug on it, what package might it be?
<hggdh> look at it as an improvement -- you do not need to be under X to work under X
<mrooney> and everyone in IRC can watch your commands!
<mrooney> what transparency
<hggdh> :-D I am an open book
<hggdh> this is actually quite bad
<bdmurray> every key press?
<hggdh> I will go back to TTY1, and run a 'ls -l'
<hggdh> my X focus will remain on xchat
<bdmurray> I think it is only some special keys
<Hamra> the same in KDE!!!
<hggdh> ls -l
<Hamra> lol
<hggdh> there you go... my 'ls -l' got sent to xchat
<Hamra> that's realy serious
<Hamra> and dangerous
<hggdh> it took a while, though, and seemed to happen only after I returned to TTY1. I will try again
<mrooney> Hamra: and thirdly hilarious!
<hggdh> pwd
<mrooney> hggdh: yeah, the input gets sent after you get back, for me it seems to take a click
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> so there is a real bad mix here
<hggdh> now... who is responsible for that?
<hggdh> mrooney, are you running uvesafb?
<mrooney> how might I ascertain that?
<hggdh> lsmod  | grep uvesafb
<Hamra> could it be because of the new input method? input got moved from X to... what's it's name?
<mrooney> hggdh: well, the result was two lines, does that mean yes?
<Hamra> console-setup?
<hggdh> this was *not* under TTY1
<hggdh> mrooney, yes
<Hamra> there it is, input-hotplug!
<Hamra> could it be the reason?
<hggdh> Hamra, are you taliking about evdev?
<Hamra> yes
<hggdh> mrooney, did you open a bug on this?
<mrooney> no I was waiting to see what package
<mrooney> so that I might better search for a dupe
<Hamra> xkeyboard-config?
<mrooney> it seems too egregious to not have been filed but you never know, it could be new I suppose
<bdmurray> Some detailed steps to recreate it would help, so others can experiment too.
<mrooney> okay, I'll file it under xkeyboard-config
<hggdh> bdmurray, how do you classify this? I think this is a serious issue
<bdmurray> hggdh: I haven't been able to personally recreate so would like some more details
<hggdh> kees, lets wait for mrooney to file it
<hggdh> dammit
<Hamra> imagine someone is chatting, and for some reason, is using TTY1 to do some stuff, it could make a real nice conversation
<hggdh> I *always* get caught in the auto fill :-(
<mrooney> Yeah I was going to mark it security, if bdmurray agreed
<bdmurray> mrooney: seems reasonable to me
<hggdh> Hamra, you reproduced it under KDE, right?
<Hamra> yes
<hggdh> so... gnome and KDE affected... should be common code... X
<Lns> mrooney: i'm back fyi. Looked at those links, and thank you. I posted to the LTSP-Discuss list so others might be able to help out as well with getting bugfixes into hardy.
<mrooney> Lns: did you see the one about SRU needs your help? it seemed like it might be relevant to you?
<Lns> mrooney: yes, that's the one i posted.
<Lns> Directly relevant. That's exactly what i was looking for - it's hard to get the info on these processes, it's such a huge thing - but i'm getting it better now =)
<hggdh> ore
<hggdh> OK. I typed 'pwd once more', and only 'ore' got echoed in xchat
<bdmurray> and it shows up right away when you switch back or ...?
<Hamra> i can't see to be able to send text from TTY1, but the function keys are sent to X
<Hamra> seem*
<mrooney> Lns: yeah, it can be hard to find out exactly what you want, there is so much going on, luckily we have a good community to help out so it makes all the bridging possible
<hggdh> for me it seems to work this way: 1) crtl/alt-F1; 2) type 'whatever', hit enter; 3) crtl/alt/F7; 4) crtl/alt/F1; 5) crtl/alt/F7, and I see the echo in xchat
<hggdh> does not seem to work on TTY2
<hggdh> TTY1
<Hamra> nano
<mrooney> bug 276887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276887 in xkeyboard-config "Input to TTYs goes to X after returning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276887
<Hamra> it sent text!
<mrooney> I wanted to add another case about text being copied but all my TTYs are now broken :)
<hggdh> TTY1
<mrooney> so I can write it exactly, maybe hggdh or Hamra can do it
<hggdh> correction: when I get back to X, as soon as I press CRTL/ALT the text is echoed on xchat
<Lns> mrooney: yup, for sure. It seems fairly cluttered, but just by what changes  I see in LP, things are getting much more consolidated.
<mrooney> hggdh: yeah, I think it has to do with the window being put in the "move" mode with you return; as soon as you exit that the input is sent
<mrooney> is anyone else editing it now? I am adding a second test case
<hggdh> go ahead
<hggdh> yes, I noticed at one point that the window was moving, but I could not yet repeat it
<Hamra> i'm adding a comment as well
<hggdh> TTY2
<hggdh> TTY2 is also involved
<bdmurray> mrooney: can you try it w/o compiz enabled?
<mrooney> bdmurray: sure
<kees> hggdh: so odd
<mrooney> should metacity --replace be sufficient?
<kees> is everything typed repeated in X?
<hggdh> kess, we do not know yet if everything.
<mrooney> kees: it doesn't seem like everything, just everything up to the second to last newline
<hggdh> BTW, I do not run compiz
<kees> mrooney: does this happen in Hardy?
<kees> (I'm trying to imagine what's changed)
<hggdh> n
<hggdh> vwxyz
<hggdh> for me it seems to be the last few characters, varying from one to (so far) four
<mrooney> kees: I am on Intrepid, I can't tell you for Hardy, since I can't return from TTYs on Hardy!
<hggdh> five, I mean :-(
<mrooney> kees: the only reason I found this is because I wanted to see if the that bug where I couldn't return from TTYs was fixed in Intrepid
<mrooney> it was but, then I found this :)
<kees> whoa.  okay, reproduced here, but no idea about the cause yet.
<mrooney> bdmurray: metacity seems to perform exactly the same way, I will note in the description
<hggdh> kees, we opened it against xkeyboard-config, but we really do not know
<kees> I got 3 codes, 2 leaked from the tty, one unknown.  I had typed into the terminal several nonsense lines, then "line 4<enter><ctrl-d>", returned to X, saw nothing.  then the instant I moved my mouse, I got "4<enter><alt-F7>"
<hggdh> h
<hggdh> h
<kees> bryce: we're examining https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/276887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276887 in xkeyboard-config "Input to TTYs goes to X after returning" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mrooney> okay, I updated it to reflect compiz/metacity and Confirmed it based on input
<hggdh> I just typed 'whoami' on tty1; got back to X, right ctrl/alt, got 'h' echoed in xchat
<kees> bryce: stuff typed on the tty is leaking into X
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> I saw something akin to that with my sleep key - it doesn't work when I'm in X, but if I switch to ttw, hit it, and then go back to X, it will sleep
<kees> bryce: but not all of it, and not exactly what was typed.  for example, I switched to tt1, and typed out the alphabet without hitting enter, switched back and got "uvwxyz" followed by alt-F7.  ?!
<bryce> bdmurray saw something a bit similar as well with his sleep key
<hggdh> kess, I confirm you last test
<kees> sleep == suspend, but isn't that an ACPI event?
<hggdh> kees, we opened it against xkeyboard-config, but we really do not know
<bryce> kees: afaik
<hggdh> now, THAT was weird... I got a whole old sentence repeated here
<bryce> hmm, I'm not reproducing it trivially, let me try another machine
<bryce> nope
<hggdh> bdmurray also could not reproduce...
<bdmurray> hggdh: I've been able to see the bug now
<kees> bryce: I put my reproduction notes in the bug report.
<kees> I see it in all ttys, even ones not running getty (ctrl-alt-f8)
<kees> I wonder if this is somehow console-kit?
<bryce> ooh, I reproduced it
<Hamra> kees: that's what i thought, since intrepid differs from hardy that it uses input-hotplug, and not those values in xorg.cong anymore
<bryce> yeah sometimes it prints part of what I typed, sometimes it prints just ~, sometimes random stuff like ;5~
<bryce> heh, that looks like a funky smiley
<kees> bryce: there does appear to be some level of speed involved -- not sure how to predict how much it'll spit out
<Hamra> bryce: same here, i just typed characters i'm not even sure i know in what language they're used! :P
<Hamra> it just*
<bryce> kees: am I guessing correctly that this is a kernel issue, that the console mode ought clear whatever buffer this data is in, before going to X?
<bryce> s/going to/going back to/
<kees> bryce: for me I have a delay between returning to X and making a mouse or keyboard event
<kees> i.e. I return to X, nothing has happened, then if I move the mouse or touch a key, the leak appears followed by my recent mouse/keyboard action
<bryce> let's see what xev thinks of all this
<mrooney> has anyone else noticed that it seems to kill the caret, if that is the right word, of gnome input widgets?
<mrooney> for example if you had a gedit tab or pidgin conversation focused, after focusing you can't get a caret back in the text field
<Hamra> it also depends on the speed of returning to X and moving the mouse
<Hamra> if i go straight away, i get a lot of characters leaked
<Hamra> wait 10 seonds, and i get only a tilde ~
<bryce> keycode 67 = (keysym 0x1008fe01, XF86_Switch_VT_1)
<bryce> keycode 67 = (keysym 0x1008fe01, XF86_Switch_VT_1)
<bryce> keycode 67 = (keysym 0x1008fe01, XF86_Switch_VT_1)
<bryce> keycode 67 = (keysym 0x1008fe01, XF86_Switch_VT_1)
<bryce> keycode 67 = (keysym 0x1008fe01, XF86_Switch_VT_1)
<bryce> keycode 37 = (keysym 0xffe3, Control_L)
<bryce> keycode 64 = (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L)
<bryce> keycode 67 = (keysym 0xffbe, F1)
<bryce> keycode 44 = (keysym 0x6a, j)
<bryce> keycode 44 = (keysym 0x6a, j)
<bryce> keycode 44 = (keysym 0x6a, j)
<bryce> keycode 44 = (keysym 0x6a, j)
<bryce> keycode 44 = (keysym 0x6a, j)
<bryce> keycode 44 = (keysym 0x6a, j)
<bryce> keycode 64 = (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L)
<bryce> keycode 64 = (keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L)
<bryce> it pint a lot of keycode 67 in there; dunno why
<Hamra> someone should be using pastebin
<mrooney> :)
<bryce> I switched to tty 1, hit a bunch of j's and that's what came up
<bryce> hrmph
<kees> bryce: yeah, I saw the same.  xev agrees: it doesn't appear until i move them mouse, and then all the events fire
<Hamra> maybe the buffer is being cleared but slowly ? :S
<hggdh> kees, I can repeat by pressing CTRL/ALT
<kees> hggdh: what do you mean repeat?
<hggdh> I can get it to leak
<mrooney> bryce: do you still want the output requested in the comment, or are you okay since you reproduced it?
<bryce> mrooney: yes, please attach it.  It's almost always needed with X bugs
<hggdh> bryce, do you want more than one>
<hggdh> ?
<bryce> hggdh: couldn't hurt.
<hggdh> roj
<hggdh> bryce, done
<bryce> anyone know roughly how long it's been doing this?
<Hamra> i don't think anyone here ever noticed this beofre today
<mrooney> bryce: yeah I just noticed it today, first time I ever tried using a TTY in Intrepid
<Hamra> how many people switch to TTYs to perform commands when there is a terminal?
<bryce> is anyone who sees this _not_ using evdev for their keyboard?
<bryce> $ grep 'keyboard: xkb_rules' /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bryce> (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "evdev"
<kees> I am not
<bdmurray> bryce: would it be useful to have someone test with Hardy?
<Hamra> i tried this xev thing, when i typed nano in TTY1, xev said i typed nnaannoo :P
<kees> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22218
<bryce> bdmurray: yes that would be useful; if it can be reproduced there, that would both rule out input-hotplug, and show that the fix needs backported there
<bryce> kees, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<kees> bryce: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22219
<Hamra> bryce: what good is xorg.conf?
<bdmurray> Hamra: it'll show whether or not input-hotplug is being used
<bryce> Hamra: I wanted to doublecheck that he's got driver 'kbd' rather than 'evdev'
<bryce> kees, ok, so that rules out evdev as a potential culprit.
<Hamra> ah ok
<bdmurray> greg-g: are you still on Hardy?
<Hamra> in my xorg.conf , there is a line that says Driver "kbd" , but the above command by bryce shows the exact output beneath it
<Hamra> my xorg.conf got copied from my hardy install BTW
<chrisccoulson> FWIW, I'm on Hardy and I can't reproduce this at all
<bryce> hggdh: btw for future reference, it's helpful if you can attach each file separately rather than in a tarball, since having to download and open the tar makes it a bit more difficult to review (yeah, LP sucks for posting multiple uploads, but...)
<bryce> ok, also not likely to be a video driver problem... reproducers are on -intel, -radeonhd, -nvidia.  Pretty broad spectrum
<hggdh> bryce, and I was thinking this would be easier... sorry, and will do
<bryce> kees: so at this point I'm suspecting it's not X causing the problem, but something lower level
<bryce> kees: it feels like something isn't properly filtering what's going on at the tty
<bryce> kees: which I assume is handled at a lower level than X
<kees> bryce: I've always wanted to understand what was "below" X in this regard.  tty magic is always eluded me.  :P
<kees> is console-kit in between X and the tty by any chance?
<bryce> yeah... it's a vague area for me too.  I assume tty's are kernel-land
<Hamra> has anyone noticed that the longer you wait to go back to X, the less characters get leaked?
<kees> Hamra: yeah
<kees> bryce: if it's useful, I'm running the -1.2 kernel, so if it IS kernel, it's not too recent.
<kees> I don't, however, have a .26 around any more.
<mrooney> so we have 1 unconfirmed in Hardy but that's it?
<kees> mrooney: hrm?  someone said they could do it in hardy?
<chrisccoulson> nope, i said that i couldn't do it in hardy;)
<hggdh> hah, I *do* have a Hardy box... hold on
<kees> chrisccoulson: that's what I thought you said.  :)
<chrisccoulson> hggdh: i thought i was the only person running hardy for a minute?
<hggdh> :-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm feeling left out running all this out-dated software
<hggdh> I forgot about this X machine... rarely use it
<chrisccoulson> i must find time to upgrade this weekend
<hggdh> I cannot reproduce it on Hardy
<kees> that reduces the scope, good.
<chrisccoulson> i've tried on intrepid in a virtual machine, but i can't reproduce it
<chrisccoulson> it is quite out of dat though
<chrisccoulson> i'll upgrade everything and see if it appears
<Hamra> is there anyway to let a hardy machine use another input method? a custom kernel maybe?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, this is the single machine running X outside my laptop. All others are server, no X (but they are Hardy)
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: don't feel bad, I use Hardy as my main system too, I was just on my Intrepid install to test to see if a Hardy bug was fixed :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm glad i'm not completely alone:)
<Hamra> another thing is, that we can't leak characters across TTYs, only btween TTY and X, so it must be something staying between them
<mrooney> I may even wait to upgrade until Dell starts shipping 8.10, then I'll probably buy an XPS M1330
<bryce> I suppose the next step would be to have someone boot a 2.6.26 kernel and see if it can be reproduced there
<bryce> if not, then maybe kees should solicit a kernel dev to help look at it
 * wgrant is trying to test it, but can't switch to a VT.
<kees> bryce: perhaps poke them in #ubuntu-kernel?  I've got to switch gears and finish a security update publication.
<wgrant> ConsoleKit steals it back to X.
<wgrant> Ah, there we go. Finally defeated ConsoleKit.
<bryce> kees: I'm in the middle of a few things myself
 * wgrant ponders grabbing 2.6.26 from LP.
<kees> wgrant: that certainly makes me suspect ConsoleKit
<wgrant> kees: Why? It just switches the VT straight back, but I guess it could be related.
<kees> wgrant: I mean, if it has that control over the input events, perhaps it's between the kernel and X
<greg-g> bdmurray: I am on Intrepid now. why you ask?
<bdmurray> greg-g: I think we got enough Hardy tests, thanks though
<wgrant> kees: True.
<greg-g> bdmurray: ah, upgrades?
<greg-g> bdmurray: mine went well on the desktop, there was an issue with nm-applet on the laptop which I am going to look at tonight
<mrooney> while I am here, is anyone aware of a cpu hungry xorg bug for Intrepid?
<mrooney> it loves to hang out at 15-30% for seemingly random periods of time and make rhythmbox skip in the process
<greg-g> mrooney: you running firefox at the same time?
<mrooney> greg-g: yes I do believe
<mrooney> I rarely don't run firefox, I can try without
<bdmurray> kees: I've tested with 2.6.26-5 and still happens
<wgrant> Somebody ought try a Hardy kernel.
<bdmurray> wgrant: hardy kernel w/ intrepid?
<wgrant> bdmurray: Right.
<wgrant> Since we know it doesn't happen on Hardy.
<bdmurray> I can do that too
<kees> bdmurray: apparmor won't load with intrepid+.24 (but that's not important for the test).
<wgrant> I would test, but I don't have my normally large selection of kernels already installed because I reinstalled with alpha 5.
<bdmurray> okay still happens with 2.6.24 and intrepid
<kees> bdmurray: okay, so not the kernel.
<bdmurray> I'll update the bug
<kees> bdmurray: cool, looks like jdstrand tested 2.6.26 too.
<bdmurray> he could have told somebody ;)
<jdstrand> I added a bug comment :P
<kees> bdmurray: so, if you're in a position to do so, try installing the console-kit from hardy and rebooting with that...
<jdstrand> I even decided to try it on a ficticious kernel (:P to self)
<kees> jdstrand: heheh
<wgrant> Damn.
<wgrant> Blaming things on the kernel is always a nice and simple way out.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-02
<mrooney> wgrant: it is indeed. although I have been pretty impressed with .27 so far
<Hamra> except for hibernate working, i never notice anything in the dozens of kernels i tried in kubuntu from the days of feisty till now
<Hamra> they're all the same for me
<mrooney> ahh, hibernate and suspend, that's a good thing for me to try in Intrepid
<mrooney> oh that's right, I can't use my power button for that.
<mrooney> bryce: haha, what a patch
<bryce> http://bryceharrington.org/ubuntu/evdev/xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<bryce> give it a try
<mrooney> and that's why, you always close your files
<bryce> ;-)
<mrooney> I hope that doesn't take my password and send it to your email :)
<bryce> hope you have a big limit on your credit card ;-)
<mrooney> haha
<mrooney> bryce: what is required for it to be in place after installing, should I restart X?
<bryce> yep
<e-jat> bryce, when will the 8.10-beta release? cant wait for its :) waiting some of the bugs fixed in it
<bryce> e-jat: "are we there yet??"  ;-)
<bryce> e-jat: no idea myself, but slangasek is probably working hard on it.
<e-jat> thanks bryce
<e-jat> since it already 2nd oct ... no worries .. i still can wait for it ..
<bryce> it's still 1st oct for slangasek and I
<bryce> you future person you
 * wgrant destroys bryce from the future.
<e-jat> timezone differ :">
<bryce> :-)
<wgrant> e-jat: Where are you?
<e-jat> MY
 * wgrant bashes g-p-m with a "I refuse to let you increment over 1000 times" stick.
 * wgrant is .au.
<wgrant> Yay, I can safely unplug AC now.
<bryce> oops, those debs didn't have the patch attached; hang on if you're testing
<e-jat> wgrant, :)
<mrooney> bryce: no dice :[
<mrooney> I gave it a full restart for good measure, still get the same thing
<bryce> mrooney: yeah I found an error in my build.  one sec, I'll have new debs
<mrooney> ok
<mrooney> after restarting X, F7 was still by old one, and F8 became the new one, I had no idea it worked like that!
<mrooney> *my old one
<mrooney> so I got confused and restarted since at that point it seemed ambiguous which X might get what
<bryce> I usuallyt restart via '/etc/init.d/gdm restart', to avoid any such messiness.  But logging out and back in ought to be sufficient
<bryce> ok, new debs are posted.  Same links
<mrooney> mm, that link doesn't exist anywhere on this system, as it turns out
<mrooney> no IM or Firefox logging
<mrooney> unless, did you post it on the bug?
<mrooney> bryce: hm, I don't see it there, can you re-link?
<bryce> http://bryceharrington.org/ubuntu/evdev/xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<bryce> http://bryceharrington.org/ubuntu/evdev/xserver-xorg-input-evdev_2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<bryce> ok, got one confirmation on #xorg-devel that it's fixed with that deb
<mrooney> let me see if I can give you another!
<mrooney> bryce: looks perfect!
<bryce> sweet
<mrooney> no annoying mouse window moving behavior either
<Hobbsee> bug 276955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276955 in launchpad ""Date expected" for milestones is improperly precise" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276955
<bdmurray> bryce: works for me too
<bryce> ok, once beta-freeze is over I'll upload
<Hobbsee> bryce: you can upload it now - just nothing will happen to it :P
<bryce> hm, guess that's true
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<elmargol> Any Ideas on bug
<elmargol> bug #274357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274357 in jockey "jockey-kde crashed with DBusException in call_blocking()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274357
<RAOF> It's probably the same bug that keeps crashing my jockey-gtk, and is unlikely to have anything happen to it until after beta?
<elmargol> I have this bug 2 weeks now :(
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<elmargol> Does this mean it works for every user except us two?
<bs68> someone reported a bug in gnumeric, but find that it is actually a problem/feature in yelp. how should i deal with status flag for the gnumeric package??
<bs68> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric/+bug/268845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268845 in yelp "Gnumeric help 100% loads processor" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bs68> the yelp status should be changed from medium to low in my oppinion, but i dont have enough rights for that.
<yuriy> bs68: if it doesn't apply to the package, then invalid
<bs68> yuriy: ty
<bs68> is there any way to show a changelog/version history of a bug in launchpad (ie who changed what and when)?
<yuriy> bs68: activity log
<bs68> yuriy: re ty
<yuriy> top right, next to reported by...
<ahmadtarek> Hi All, I think bug #277027 should be changed to wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277027 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Savane - bug report system, with task manager and help" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277027
<wgrant> ahmadtarek: Done.
<ahmadtarek> wgrant: thanks
<ziroday> Hi, I am new to triaging and sorry If I am asking a silly question. I am looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/276981 which is a wishlist item. How do I notify the xchat maintainers of this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276981 in xchat "Update Hardy with XChat 2.8.6" [Undecided,New]
<bs66> ziro: intrepid also includes 2.8.4, but i dunno why.
<ziroday> bs66: sure, but what do I mark or comment about?
<ziroday> as I can't set the importance to wishlist
<maco> ziroday: there isn't a specific xchat maintainer. i'll set the importance
<ziroday> maco: thanks
<ziroday> so I would just say something along the lines of "Thank you for filing this bug, this is a wishlist item and has been set so"?
<maco> ziroday: sure
<ziroday> maco: alright, and what would I set the Status?
<maco> ziroday: also if you refresh, you can see that i set the title to start with [needs-packaging] and marked that in the tags. when you find one like this, that's what you do.
<maco> you do those with the "update description/tags" link
<ziroday> ah
<ziroday> maco: I was wondering how you were correctly meant to do it
<maco> im not sure about status for needs-packaging
<maco> or if you see a request to add some new application
<maco> that's also needs-packaging
<ziroday> maco: hmm alright
<maco> i suppose confirmed works for the status
<ziroday> okay
<maco> though you should probably check that the version they're asking about isn't already packaged in ubuntu
<maco> before marking it confirmed
<wgrant> maco, ziroday: needs-packaging is for new packages...
<wgrant> For upgrades, there is no specific summary snippet and the tag is 'upgrade'
<wgrant> Confirmed/Wishlist
<maco> wgrant: oh. ok i fail.
<wgrant> If it's already in Debian or there is a bug filed in Debian, add a Debian task and either link to the bug or mark it as Fix Released as appropriate.
<maco> ziroday: well, the devscripts package includes one called "rmadison" and if you run "rmadison -uqa <package>" you can see what debian and ubuntu repositories have it packaged and what versions they have
<ziroday> just checked and in intrepid its been updated to 2.8.6
<wgrant> !info xchat intrepid
<ziroday> according to packages.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 315 kB, installed size 840 kB
<maco> ziroday: that's considered fix released then, i believe
<wgrant> ziroday: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat is the canonical reference.
<wgrant> maco: Correct.
<ziroday> okay thanks maco and wgrant, you're awesome
<maco> wgrant: i the update tag isn't listed on the Bugs/Tags page
 * ziroday continues to struggle along with his 5-a-day
<wgrant> maco: upgrade
<maco> oh it's upgrade
<maco> heh
<maco> an annoying distinction
<wgrant> Those bugs shouldn't really exist.
<maco> which?
<maco> update requests?
<wgrant> Yes.
<maco> debian sometimes gets very behind so the sync doesn't help
<wgrant> Right.
<maco> gsynaptics was at, i think a year or 2 old version
<maco> finally a new one is in intrepid
<wgrant> Right, but gsynaptics needs to die.
 * wgrant will obsolete it.
<maco> but...crap someone needs to test it without having used synclient before
<wgrant> Why?
<maco> i patched in minspeed/maxspeed/accel a while back
<maco> and i set some sane defaults
<maco> only i didnt tell it to check the current setting and switch to that if one is set
<maco> someone else patched it to use teh current settings for those
<wgrant> Not much point in fixing things too much.
<maco> only they didn't check to see what happens if there's nothing set yet.  the result is the touchpad stops working completely because if nothing's set, the the min speed, max speed, and acceleration are all 0
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> maco: Ubuntu-specific or Debian QA-maintained packages should show up on my http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/
<wgrant> Er, if they're out of date.
<maco> wgrant: hm the bug is asking for an SRU. i dont think it'll get it
<wgrant> maco: I would certainly deny it.
<wgrant> We don't issue SRUs just because upstream feels like it.,
<maco> wgrant: the one he linked, i mean. they say that since hardy's LTS it should be updated, but hardware support, sure...major bugs, yeah...."i like bleeding edge!" ??
<wgrant> maco: Right. I was speaking of that bug.
<maco> im perfectly content to just backport anything i want from intrepid. crimsun taught me to use pbuilder (as dumb as that sounds)
<maco> i dont expect him to ever stop teasing me about "pbuilder build"
 * wgrant just runs $DEVELOPMENT_RELEASE from a couple of weeks in.
<maco> wgrant: i usually would from like alpha 3, but hardy's so nice
<wgrant> Hardy is really nice, I'll give you that...
<wgrant> It's rather close to perfect.
<maco> yes, it is
<maco> its as close to perfect as intrepid would be on my hardware
<maco> probably closer given intrepid's suspend issues
<wgrant> Hm?
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Works fine for me.
<wgrant> But kernels have been pretty much flawless on my hardware since ~Feisty.
<maco> i have two non-working pieces of hardware. intrepid doesn't have drivers or a new enough version of libusb for me to compile the drivers, so it has no advantage for me
<maco> i hope well actually
<maco> one driver requires a newer libusb. the other requires not-2.6.27
<maco> i have no idea what the "i hope" line was
<maco> i think it was "i hope jaunty will"
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> That makes a bit more sense :P
<maco> sometimes i hit the scroll part of the touchpad and it scrolls up to another line and combines them in irssi
<wgrant> Same.
<maco> k so its not just something about how i type
<maco> ah, i was saying "i hope jaunty does" and then "well actually, one requires.."
<wgrant> Ahh.
<maco> wgrant: i know usability bugs are usually Low, but if it's a string that isn't translatable on the installer, does that get higher priority (like medium) or stay Low?
<wgrant> maco: What kind of string?
<wgrant> Probably at least Medium.
<maco> wgrant: "install server edition" when the cd first pops up
<wgrant> Ugly.
<wgrant> Medium should do.
<maco> what package is that?
<wgrant> I suspect gfxboot.
<maco> they put gfx-boot-theme but that sounds wrong
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Might be the theme.
<maco> ok....theme seemed wrong
<wgrant> Bug #212491 isn't dissimilar.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212491 in gfxboot "Live CD, first screen, Hebrew not correctly displayed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/212491
<wgrant> It's against both.
<wgrant> Though for different reasons.
<maco> oh i never saw those lock icons before
<wgrant> Looks like the theme is the right place.
<wgrant> Lock icons?
<maco> private bug reports
<wgrant> Ah. There are a lot of them around for crashes.
<maco> yeah
<maco> wgrant: does apport make crashers automatically medium?
<maco> wgrant: bug 276990 is a reason i can't use intrepid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276990 in linux "iwlagn causes kernel panic on 802.11n wifi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276990
<wgrant> maco: In some circumstances I think so.
<wgrant> I'm not entirely sure.
<wgrant> maco: You might want to attach the information RAOF requested, even though you're not the reporter.
<maco> wgrant: i'm not using intrepid
<maco> draft n is disabled in hardy's kernel
<maco> and ive got a nice draft n router and everything
<wgrant> maco: Well, we'll have a beta release in a few hours.
<maco> ah ok, live cd
<maco> i'm trying to figure out how to install intrepid in kvm with ubuntu-vm-builder
<maco> i dont get the point of having u-v-b only be able to handle *old* versions. it's biggest area of usefulness is letting people like me test without changing their production system too much
<maco> wgrant: when checking for sensitive info in a coredump, is running strings on it and going through sufficient, or is there a better way?
<wgrant> maco: Doesn't apport normally remove the coredump?
<wgrant> The retracer bots, that is.
<ahmadtarek> I have a question, In bug #277021, should it be marked as invalid, Fix Released or changed to question?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277021 in evolution "Evolution don't ring if the new mail go in another folder." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277021
<pedro_> ahmadtarek: close it as Invalid, it wasn't a bug after all
<askand> I reported a bug but now it has been removed..
<pedro_> removed?
<askand> from launchpad.. >:o
<pedro_> what was the number?
<askand> Hm I dont know.. it was about firefox having a bad size on the livecd
<askand> when starting it
<pedro_> I think i saw that, just a sec
<ahmadtarek> pedro_: thank you
<pedro_> askand: what's your lp id?
<askand> pedro_:  olskar
<pedro_> olskar?
<pedro_> found it
<askand> yay
<pedro_> bug 276439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276439 in firefox "Wrong placement of firefox on livecd (dup-of: 257947)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257947 in firefox-3.0 "After install of 8.10 alpha 4 Firefox opens with tool bar under top panel." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257947
<pedro_> askand: it was marked as a duplicate of 257947, it wasn't "removed" from lp
<charlie-tca> Is bug 253599 valid? If it is, I'll go ahead and confirm all the themes.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253599 in tango-icon-theme "usb disc icons shoud be different from ordinary hdd icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253599
<charlie-tca> A little help, please
<charlie-tca> bug 275328 is marked Importance - Wishlist, Declined for Intrepid, Status - New
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275328 in thunar-volman "Add support for encrypted drives in thunar-volman by upgrading to 0.3.80" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275328
<charlie-tca> What is the correct status for bugs declined for the next release? Should it be confirmed or invalid?
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca, hmm?
<charlie-tca> I need some advice here, I just don't know
<Hobbsee> charlie-tca: probably don't mark as invalid - it may get implemented in jaunty.
<charlie-tca> Confirmed should be good then, right? Shouldn't have to stay at new, should it?
<Hobbsee> for a wishlist?  no idea.
<Hobbsee> probably safer to leave it.
<Hobbsee> confirmed / new is pretty much the same thing for wishlists
<charlie-tca> Yea, but I hate new... It makes me keep looking at them to see if they can be confirmed
<charlie-tca> Thanks though. I appreciate your advice.
<cody-somerville> we mark wishlists as confirmed, yea
<charlie-tca> Thanks cody-somerville :)
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> dont cry i didn't mean to scare you
<bddebian> :)
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20081002 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<weboide> Hi everyone, im starting in the bugsquad team and I wanted to know what should .debdiffs for new version packages be built into? intrepid? is there now any point in building for hardy?
<bdmurray> weboide: a debdiff for a newer package than the only currently in Hardy?
<bdmurray> er, Intrepid
<jdong> weboide: they should go for intrepid, unless you intend on fixing the bug for hardy that qualifies with SRU guidelines
<jdong> (i.e. critical bugfixes)
<weboide> that's because i'm starting with doing "update requests" bugs
<jdong> weboide: update requests likely won't be honored at this point in the release cycle
<jdong> I'd encourage you to look at bugs that need fixing in existing versions instead
<weboide> so new updates won't make it into backports even?
<jdong> weboide: yes they will make it into  backports once jaunty opens.
<weboide> oh okay
<jdong> backports doesn't accept packages newer than the latest Ubuntu development release due to obvious upgrade headaches :)
<weboide> so there's no real point in doing updates, even for intrepid right now?
<weboide> jdong: I should try fix bugs for hardy and intrepid  instead?
<jjesse> does the bug in an odler version still exist in hardy/intrepid?
<jdong> weboide: at this point I'd really recommend trying to fix bugs for intrepid
<jdong> that's where we need the most help
<weboide> jdong: alright, that's what ill do ;)
<jdong> weboide: fixing bugs for hardy and other already-released versions requires a longer process (the Stable Release Update) that's a bit more difficult to follow
<weboide> jdong: I see.
<weboide> Thanks for your help jdong
<jdong> sure thing
<maco> did i handle this right? bug 215604 There's an out-of-tree driver for the webcam listed, rejected for Intrepid. There's also a regression in 2.6.27 that makes the out-of-tree driver not work on Intrepid. i marked it triaged for the existence of an out of tree driver
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215604 in linux "Genesys Logic Webcam 05e3:0503 Not Working" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215604
<persia> maco: I'd call it Triaged as well, but I think it's only one bug: it's not included.
<persia> The fact that the out-of-tree driver isn't keeping up with the Ubuntu trunk is somewhat external, and not something we can likely address or fix.
<persia> Further, while a regression may be seen, wihout some clear understanding of exactly which bit regressed (more than just "Doesn't compile againt the new kernel", it may not be worth considering it.
<maco> persia: that's what i meant by "very very unlikely the kernel team's going to help him"
<maco> persia: actually if you check out Nol's comment he says teh regression...or at least links to it
<maco> persia: not in lp, i mean. http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/linux/kernel/951452
<maco> persia: there's a patch in there too
<persia> Yeah, I'm reading that, but it appears to be for avr32 and mips.  I'm not sure how that affects Ubuntu, but I could be mistaken (and don't really understand kernel)
<maco> persia: well it says those are examples...i dont have intrepid to try compiling it on *grumble at ubuntu-vm-builder*
<persia> Hrm.  Yeah.  It also looks like code-cleanup stuff, rather than deep changes.  Dunno.  Bug could be kernel-side (regression) or driver-side (needs porting).
<maco> persia: yeah it seems they did code-cleanup upstream and broke backwards compatibility
<persia> I'm just not sure whether that should be fixed by undoing the code cleanup (kernel bug), or adjusting the driver to use the cleaned code (driver bug).
<chrisccoulson> does anyone know who SWITALSKI ALexandre is?
<persia> Since it's an out-of-Ubuntu driver (even more than just out-of-tree), the latter case may not be a bug.
<Hamra> chrisccoulson: no idea, why?
<chrisccoulson> they just removed a link to an upstream bug report that i'm assigned too, with no comment
<chrisccoulson> bug 182345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182345 in nautilus-actions "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_remove_dir()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182345
<chrisccoulson> its fixed upstream, but they just deleted the link a couple of minutes ago
<chrisccoulson> i've just re-added it ahain
<asomething> hi all! any one know where to file a bug against: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/
<maco> persia: good point
<persia> asomething: What's the bug?
<asomething> just a wish list item, i think it would be much easier to read if the background varied every other line
<persia> Oh.  Hmm.  There ought be a way to report that.
<asomething> not a real problem, but I keep almost posting comments on the wrong line...
<persia> asomething: Why don't you report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuwire-website/ for now.  I'm sure there's a better place, but at least that way it doesn't get lost.
<asomething> sounds good. thanks!
<chrisccoulson> persia - that sounds like the correct place actually
 * persia suspects that the code lives somewhere under some Ubuntu Quality branch, but the people who know are likely to be away now.
<persia> chrisccoulson: No, actually I *know* that's not the correct place, because I have commit access to that project, and it doesn't include the QA tools.
<persia> I just forget the name of the QA tools projects, and can't be bothered to look them up with more than a cursory search right now: filing it there is basically a reminder to me to go put it in the right place when I'm more awake and less busy.
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok!
<asomething> I'll look around a bit more first, just thought someone here might know off hand
<persia> asomething: No, really, file it there.  I'm only 60% sure there is a better place: fixing it might be a matter of poking the maintainer on IRC.
<persia> (something I'm happy to assign myself)
<asomething> persia: ok, thanks again
<bdmurray> pedro_: have you seen anything like bug 276582?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276582 in ubuntu "Sound Preferences error with M-Audio Delta44 in Intrepid Alpha 6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276582
<persia> bdmurray: That's a known issue with that chipset : it doesn't export things the way pulse expects.
<persia> I forget the details, but something about not having a default stereo PCM registered.
<persia> (and no, unfortunately I don't know if there is a master bug or anything)
<pedro_> bdmurray: nope sorry
<persia> Found it.  I think the problem is bug #178442, although that's a different expression of the issue than I've previously seen
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178442 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio fails to initialize Audiophile 2496" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178442
<bucket529> Request Bug#271900 change from New to Wishlist - it's a packaging request
<chrisccoulson> bug 271900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271900 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] No package for libconfig project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271900
<bucket529> ﻿Request bug 208406 change from New to Wishlist - another packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208406 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] iscan-plugin-gt-s600" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208406
<bucket529> ﻿Request bug 261768 change from New to Wishlist - another packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261768 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Kete - Library & Collections Management program for books, media, toys, for communities (ILS)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261768
<chrisccoulson> bucket529 - i've altered the first bug reports description to fit the general format for new package requests
<chrisccoulson> i've added the license information, as it was missing that
<bucket529> Want to learn - what is the general format for new package requests? There's a bunch of them sitting in Ubuntu/New/Undecided
<chrisccoulson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages/ExamplePackageRequest
<chrisccoulson> thats an example
<chrisccoulson> this gives some more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages/
<bucket529> chriscoulson: Thanks - I'll try to digest them
<jStefan> if any webmaster is around, bug 277235
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277235 in ubuntu-website "TOC has wrong links on 8.10 Technical Overview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277235
<Hamra> jStefan: why not confirm it? that's not how anchor links are supposed to work
<jStefan> Hamra, didn't think i could confirm my own bug
<chrisccoulson> thats right, you shouldn't confirm;)
<chrisccoulson> done it for you
<jStefan> thanks
<Hamra> ah, didn't know it's you who posted it
<bdmurray> it's being fixed as we speak
<jStefan> looks like fully fixed now
<bucket529> ﻿Request bug 262044 change from New/Undecided to Wishlist - another packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262044 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sabbu - subtitler for video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262044
<murdok> what to do when a new bug has a patch, triage?
<seb128_> hey hggdh
<seb128_> hggdh: onetime bugs should probably be closed if they don't have useful informations
<hggdh> hi seb128
<hggdh> I understand. I decided to tag it onetime to be able to keep an eye on it
<hggdh> andre___, still, it would match: one single occurrence, nobody able to replicate, and mchra states he cannot understand how it happened
<hggdh> s/andre __/and/
<hggdh> bloody autocompletion
<andre___> hmm? ah :)
<hggdh> sorry andre___
<hggdh> seb128_, see above; if you think this is a worng usage of onetime, I will take it out
<murdok> anyone? :/
<seb128_> hggdh: not the wrong usage but we have so many bugs that I would not care about tagging those, I would just close if nobody else got the issue and that was a one time bug for the submitter
<hggdh> seb128_, OK. I have been thinking about how difficult is to find out all the possible reasons of an INVALID closure. This was an experiment (which fired off back very fast ;-)
<seb128_> oh I don't want to stop you, I was just curious
<seb128_> I would not spend efforts on that but tags are free to use ;-)
<hggdh> I wanted to be able to distinguish between real invalid, notabug, notUbuntu, onetimers, etc
<seb128_> understable
<seb128_> I prefer to spend my effort on open bugs rather than looking at why bugs have been closed though ;-)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> I hear you, I hear you...
<bucket529> Trying to learn: bug 267380 is a Ubuntu/New/Undecided package request, a PPA at https://launchpad.net/~adrian5632/+archive has the very package. If I were truly wise and zen, what should I do with the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267380 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] UbuDSL - configure ADSL connection with USB modem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267380
<hggdh> bucket529, you can add a comment stating the package is on this PPA; it still needs to be formally accepted/rejected
<chrisccoulson> does anyone in here use kubuntu?
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, every so often. I can re-login in KDE if needed
<chrisccoulson> i was just wondering what the KDE equivalent of gnome-power-manager was?
<hggdh> guidance-power-manager?
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'm slightly confused now though
<hggdh> on what?
 * hggdh normal status is confused
<chrisccoulson> if someone presses the standby button on their laptop, ACPID runs the /etc/acpi/sleep.sh script, which is meant to bomb out if gnome-power-manager or kpowersave exists
<chrisccoulson> this lets them take over the handling of the power-management policy
<chrisccoulson> do i understand that correct? and kpowersave doesn't exist on a standard kubuntu install>?
<bucket529> Recommend bug 267380 change from New/Undecided to Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267380 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] UbuDSL - configure ADSL connection with USB modem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267380
<Hamra> kpowersave? no it soesn't come installed by default
<Hamra> doesn't *
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, kpowersave was KDE 3
<chrisccoulson> so if this is the case, then does /etc/acpi/sleep.sh try to put the machine to sleep, in addition to guidance-power-manager in KDE4? the reason i ask is because i'm looking at a bug from a kubuntu user, where they get a crash on resume from suspend. he can run "pm-suspend" and everything works fine, but if he presses the standby button (which also appears to run pm-suspend), then if fails on resume
<chrisccoulson> just got me thinking
<hggdh> it might be related, yes. Check if the reporter have both packages installed
<chrisccoulson> i will do - thanks
<hggdh> bucket529, you may also want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<hggdh> then we can mark it wishlist
<hggdh> bucket529, BTW -- thank you for helping out
<bucket529> hggdh, I was just in the process of bookmarking that page, thanks.
<bucket529> hggdh, I meant that *section*. I've been becoming a good friend of rmadison -u
<bdmurray> bucket529: you might be interested in http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/needs-packaging/latest-needs-packaging.html
<bucket529> bdmurray: Thanks.
<bdmurray> that report will have the results of rmadsion and some debian bug searches
<chrisccoulson> asac - would you mind taking a look at bug 273633 please? the reporter has provided some information i requested, but my limited knowledge of network-manager makes it difficult for me to take it any further ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273633 in network-manager "Network-Manager 0.7 is unable to use IWL3945 to connect to WPA-encrypted networks" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273633
<asac> chrisccoulson: not sure. launchpad appears t be down somehow
<chrisccoulson> asac - thanks. that's odd, i can still access LP at the moment
<hggdh> ditto from here
<Hamra> LP is working here :S but i have no idea about wireless
<bucket529> Recommend bug 268714 change from New/Undecided to Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268714 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] libcgroup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268714
<maco> bucket529: got it
<maco> if a bug has apport failed retrace, what should one do?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-03
<bucket529> Need advice: bug 262478 is a package request for the GPLv2 source code of a commercial package. The company has a .deb of the software for download at http://www.nomachine.com/download-package.php?Prod_Id=6 . The .deb has no license data included and appears to be unrestricted/uncrippled/fully featured. Should I mark this bug Invalid because a deb package is already available? Or Confirmed/Wishlist? Or another option?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262478 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Add FreeNX to the repositories" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262478
<hggdh> james_w, ping re. bug 192239 -- what do you want to do with it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192239 in coreutils "rm shouldn't require /proc to be mounted" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192239
<james_w> hggdh: I'm not sure.
<james_w> hggdh: I think it might be possible to close it as fixed in recent versions, but I'm not entirely sure
<hggdh> debian (and Jim M., upstream maintainer stated they can only repeat on old kernels, right?
<hggdh> james_w, I am not sure either ;-)
<hggdh> bucket529, I am looking at it
<maco> james_w: why not needs-packaging since it's not packaged in ubuntu's official repos?
<james_w> maco: sorry, I don't understand
<james_w> it seems there are two questions at the moment
<maco> james_w: oh sorry, thought you were talking to bucket529
<hggdh> maco, you are probably responding to bucket529
<james_w> hggdh: I think it should be "Won't Fix" at the least
<james_w> hggdh: we're not going to fix it, so that should be a first step
<maco> hggdh: i thought james_w said "not sure" to bucket529
<hggdh> james_w, k. You'll take care if it, I guess
<hggdh> cross-lines is fun ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm really confused now
<hggdh> LOL
<james_w> thanks hggdh
<bucket529> I'm staying outta this...
<hggdh> bucket529, I agree with maco: the fact that there is an available .deb somewhere else does not guarantee it will work on a specific Ubuntu version.
<hggdh> so I would vote for a needs-packaging
<hggdh> james_w, my pleasure. I decided coreutils was easier than a lot of other packages here ;-)
<james_w> heh, there's something a bit wrong about that :-)
<hggdh> heh... a lot, I would say. But I feel very confortable on it...
<persia> maco: Do you have an example bug with failed retrace?  There are a couple answers to the question.
<bucket529> Thanks for help, everyone. Recommend bug 262478 change from Undecided to Wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262478 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Add FreeNX to the repositories" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262478
<persia> bucket529: On it.
<lfaraone> Is https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/277302 a potential security vulnerability?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277302 in ubiquity "NetworkManager is starting up "after" ubiquity in only-ubiquity mode" [Undecided,Invalid]
<lfaraone> (since ubiquity won't update, and if there is a problem in another application (that has been patched) it won't be fixed until after the next reboot.
<persia> lfaraone: It could be a security vulnerability, but it's unlikely to be something the security team fixes.
<persia> Because the interaction between ubiquity and network-manager only happens at install time, either it will get fixed by non-security processes before Intrepid release, or it won't get fixed for intrepid.
<lfaraone> persia: Should I mark it as shuch?
<lfaraone> persia: and I'm toying with either "High" or "Critical" priorities.
<lfaraone> *such
<persia> lfaraone: I wouldn't bother: the security flag really only gets the attention of the security team, rather than having a specific meaning of being a security issue.
<hggdh> hum. since we are talking about n-m... is it normal for current n-m to acquire two network connections (one wired and one wireless)?
 * persia reviews Priority guidance
<bdmurray> hggdh: yes, that is
<lfaraone> persia: #
<lfaraone> Critical: A bug which has a severe impact on a large portion of Ubuntu users
<persia> hggdh: It wasn't previously normal, but it's not bad necessarily.  Could be different networks, to which the user wishes to be connected.
<bdmurray> hggdh: there is only one default route though so it "should" work
<hggdh> thanks, bdmurray & persia. I actually like it
<bdmurray> hggdh: you might find bug 277063 interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277063 in network-manager "Wired and wireless connection to the same router cause confusion" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277063
<maco> persia: bug 277294
<ubottu> Bug 277294 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/277294 is private
<persia> lfaraone: I'd go with "Medium" based on "A bug that has a severe impact on a non-core application".  While ubiquity is fairly important, it's not usually installed on anyone's machine, and it only affects people who choose the "only ubiquity" option.
<hggdh> bdmurray, yes, interesting. In my case, I am connected to two different networks (different routers)
<hggdh> ah, this is a turf I am confortable on... TCP and routes
<lfaraone> maco: What about it?
<maco> lfaraone: i was asking what to do with apport failed retrace. persia asked which one
<lfaraone> Ah.
<persia> maco: That one still has a core dump: looks like the retracer knows it failed.  In these cases, you might try rerunning the retracer locally against the provided data.
<maco> persia: ok well i have to run right now, but after the lecture, i'll figure out how to do that
<persia> If the local retrace works, you're all good.  If it doesn't work, then we have a problem, and the best we can do is try to reproduce to get a stacktracde.
<persia> This is a good example because the user provided the data that causes the crash, so we don't want to lose it (otherwise, I'd say close it and tell the user to try again later).
<persia> maco: apport-retrace.  Have a good lecture.
 * hggdh is going to flicker for a few while playing with network connections
<hggdh> t
<hggdh> bdmurray, one of the problems is n-m stomping over the routes
 * hggdh is testing
<bucket529> Recommend bug 261768 change from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261768 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Kete - Library & Collections Management program for books, media, toys, for communities (ILS)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261768
<nhandler> Done bucket529
<bucket529> nhandler: Thanks!
<nhandler> You are welcome bucket529
<hggdh> bdmurray, it is indeed a question of routing. n-m is forcing one single external route
<bucket529> Need advice: bug 261818 and bug 261820 are Undecided/New, yet assigned to someone. Smart way to handle?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261818 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] sctplib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261820 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] socketapi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261820
<hggdh> bucket529, it sounds like the reporter requested it, and created tentative packages in REVU. We could now either ask for licence data (or search ourselves), or point the reporter to the wiki
<hggdh> at least RSPLIB is under the GPL, but undisclosed GPL version
<lfaraone> Hey, what would be the channel for the Ubuntu Regional board for america?
<bucket529> hggdh: Thanks for the help!
<bucket529> Recommend bug 261818 and bug 261820 change from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261818 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] sctplib" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261820 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] socketapi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261820
<mrooney> hm, do we always do that?
<hggdh|away> mrooney, do what?
<mrooney> hggdh|away: mark needs-packaging as wishlist
<mrooney> hmm looks like it
<hggdh|away> yes, it is in the wiki
<hggdh|away> mrooney, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs%20Packaging%20Bugs
<mrooney> okay, bucket529: doubly done!
<mrooney> thanks hggdh|away
<bucket529> Whew, I'd hate to think I was the victim of a terribly boring practical joke....
<mrooney> hm?
<bucket529> mrooney: Thanks
<mrooney> I wounder if all ~115 of http://tinyurl.com/54jfkq should be wishlisted?
<mrooney> those needs-packaging with importance Undecided
<mrooney> bdmurray: any tips?
<bucket529> mrooney: I'm poking through a bunch of those. Some are incomplete, others are invalid (in Debian) among the list
<wgrant> Lots of those are inappropriate.
<wgrant> (they're needs-packaging when they're not)
<mrooney> oh, okay
 * wgrant is fixing them.
<persia> In addition to bugs that aren't really needs-packaging, there is the occasional needs-packaging but with a higher importance.  If anyone finds a needs-packaging bug for linux-ports-meta, that's probably critical at this point, for example.
<wgrant> I'd really like to be able to just click on something in that listing and edit it...
<mrooney> wgrant: hack up a GM script :)
<mrooney> EditableListViewScript, mmm
<Hobbsee> mrooney: more usefully, if you check if they're already in ubuntu and/or debian first, and comment along those lines, and then set to wishlist, that'd be good.
<bucket529> Recommend change bug 263060 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263060 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] DivFix++" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263060
<Hobbsee> bucket529: did you check if it's in debian/
<Hobbsee> oh, you did!
<mrooney> bucket529: okay I wishlisted it
<Hobbsee> debian bug 473235
<ubottu> Debian bug 473235 in wnpp "ITP: divfix++ -- repair broken AVI file streams by rebuilding index" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/473235
<bucket529> Thanks
<bucket529> ﻿Recommend change bug 263229 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263229 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] jBrout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263229
<lfaraone> bucket529: Done.
<bucket529> lfaraone: Thanks
<mrooney> bucket529: any interest in applying for BugControl?
<bucket529> mrooney: Perhaps in a few weeks. Still learning the ropes and making mistakes.
<mrooney> cool :)
<lfaraone> mrooney: And then there are those of us that cheat and get into bugcontrol as upstream triagers...
 * lfaraone points to self.
<bucket529> ﻿﻿Recommend change bug 272210 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272210 in ubuntu "Megatunix needs to be packaged and added to the repository." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272210
<lfaraone> bucket529: Done
<bucket529> lfaraone: Thanks
<lfaraone> Hey, is it possible to do a bug search for bugs that are in X, Y, and Z packages (in the same search)
<mrooney> not that I know of on launchpad itself but I imagine with the python-launchpad stuff
<lfaraone> mrooney: any additional troubleshootign steps I could instruct https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar/+bug/210174 on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210174 in sugar "Unable to login to Sugar " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mrooney> lfaraone: I am not familiar with sugar, unfortunately
<mrooney> so I guess if you don't have questions I would set it to Confirmed
<lfaraone> mrooney: Well, I can't reproduce the bug.
<mrooney> but Pablo confirmed it in comment 7
<lfaraone> mrooney: Ah.
<lfaraone> In any case, we can't fix any of these bugs, since any fixes would require we put in new versions of the software (by that, new features too), and our freeze-exception application is slowly moving.
<lfaraone> (sugar bugs)
<mrooney> is that right?
<mrooney> fixes don't require new versions do they? I thought plenty of times upstream patches are cherry picked to solve specific issues
<lfaraone> mrooney: Well, none of the maintainers (myself included) have the time/ability to cherry-pick those patches. Often they are obscure problems, and the amount of time it would take is great, it's easier for us to just say "use the ppa if you want it to work" than to try to support legacy versions of the software.
<mrooney> yeah, I think that is a reasonable position
<mrooney> if it is fixed in a new version then you can mark as fix released and maybe wontfix in intrepid or something
<mrooney> assuming you know it was fixed in a newer version
<lfaraone> mrooney: I thought "fix released" was only when those versions are in _a_ ubuntu repo.
<lfaraone> mrooney: (since intrepid+1 isn't open yet)
<charlie-tca> mrooney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks lets us use "fix released" for upstream if a "release tarball was
<charlie-tca> announed and is publicly available"
<mrooney> oh sorry I meant fix committed I think but charlie-tca also raises an interesting point
<mrooney> I was thinking fix released for the upstream task but I see there isn't one
<mrooney> but I agree lfaraone if you make a reasonably stable PPA available for Intrepid for those who want the upgrade, that seems fine
<mrooney> I wonder what impact the growing popularity of PPAs has on backports?
<lfaraone> mrooney: well, I always feel uncomfortable with PPAs, as they would be a great way for malware to spread...
<wgrant> mrooney, charlie-tca, lfaraone: The upstream status has little to do with the Ubuntu status. If it's fixed upstream, it doesn't affect any Ubuntu tasks.
<wgrant> Setting Ubuntu tasks to Fix Committed in that case is incorrect.
<wgrant> PPAs are also do not count as reasons for bugs to be marked Fix Released.
<wgrant> s/are //
<mrooney> wgrant: oh, I guess I thought if the upstream was automatically synced then fix comitted was okay, is that only if upstream released?
<P5YCH00> hello
<P5YCH00> anybody here
<P5YCH00> need assitance
<mrooney> P5YCH00: there are 102 other people here :)
<mrooney> what do you need
<P5YCH00> ok so
<P5YCH00> i instaleld ubuntu
<P5YCH00> and i opened a terminal
<P5YCH00> ran CPAN
<P5YCH00> now configuring it
<P5YCH00> i come across my first warning says lynx not found
<P5YCH00> asking me to speficy lynx dir or program
<P5YCH00> and i did search can't find it some assitance would be great
<Hobbsee> so, install lynx.
<P5YCH00> how
<mrooney> P5YCH00: I think you might be better off in #ubuntu, this channel is more for specific bug support
<P5YCH00> i can't get a simple response
<P5YCH00> is there a way to install via terminal some how
<P5YCH00> to get it
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<P5YCH00> that?
<Hobbsee> system, admin, synaptic package manager will also let you install lynx, and anything else in the repositories that you want.
<Hobbsee> yes.
<P5YCH00> i have question
<P5YCH00> lynx is a program yes
<P5YCH00> bin/usr/thisisaprogram
<P5YCH00> >=| thats actually a program yes
<P5YCH00> theres no dir structure ?
<mrooney> that looks like a directory structure to me
<Hobbsee>  /usr is a directory, /bin is a directory.
<mrooney> I am not sure what you mean
<P5YCH00> well it asked me
<P5YCH00> to confirm dirs during the cpan set up
<P5YCH00> for example it said
<P5YCH00> whers my gzip progrma /bin/gzip
<P5YCH00> i went to look manually and the file gzip claims
<Hobbsee> it automatically checks /usr/bin for programs, afaik.
<P5YCH00> to be executable
<Hobbsee> but it's usually /usr/bin/<programname>
<P5YCH00> it had no file extenstion
<P5YCH00> thats what i was wondering
<Hobbsee> extensions aren't required in linux.
<P5YCH00> ok
<P5YCH00> well
<P5YCH00> it looked likea dir
<Hobbsee> damn.  trying to install large icons is failing.
<P5YCH00> when i first saw it
<wgrant> Why do you need to use CPAN?
<P5YCH00> i  need perl
<P5YCH00> librbarys installed
<P5YCH00> i program
<wgrant> sudo apt-get install libperl-something-somethingelse-somethingelse
<P5YCH00> i type that in terminal
<P5YCH00> or download that thing
<P5YCH00> do u know if perl librarys has lynx?
<Hobbsee> P5YCH00: i'm sure all of this can be answered in #ubuntu, as this is not a support channel.
<wgrant> Please, #ubuntu
<mrooney> oh he went to #ubuntu-quality too, hah
<Hobbsee> mrooney: before?  yeah..
<emet> how long does it usually take to get into the bug control team?
<techno_freak> as long as one takes to get experienced ;)
<emet> I got an e-mail from the gentlemen who runs the Bug Control team, asking me for a bunch of information, which I provided, and haven't heard anything back yet
<emet> this was around two weeks ago.. so I'm probably just going to e-mail him again
<mrooney> emet: let me see if your application was sent out...
<mrooney> emet: would you have applied under a different name than emet?
<emet> yes jbenjos
<mrooney> emet: ah yes that was sent out to the list Sept 23rd though I don't see any replies, generally it takes two people agreeing for approval, I will review it and reply
<emet> thank you
<wgrant> ivoks: Do you have a little while to debug your Synaptics issue?
<ivoks> i have time, yes
<wgrant> ivoks: Have you seen my last comment in the bug?
<ivoks> no, just a sec
<ivoks> ou... let me give it a try
<ivoks> brb
<ivoks> look like it's ok now
<ivoks> yes, that's ok now
<wgrant> ivoks: What did you change?
<ivoks> comment out InputDevice section for Synapticsand InputDevice in ServerLayout
<wgrant> OK, can you pastebin those sections?
<ivoks> sure
<ivoks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/53376/
<wgrant> ivoks: Hmmmmmm. I'll have to look into why that didn't work. In the meantime, you can probably disable horizontal edge scrolling in System->Preferences->Mouse->Touchpad.
<ivoks> wgrant: well, to be honest, i do like that function :)
<ivoks> wgrant: i didn't touch xorg.conf since i installed hardy, so i guess this was default in it
<wgrant> ivoks: Ah, yes, probably.
<ivoks> wgrant: thank you for your help
<wgrant> ivoks: No problem. Can you check that you do in fact have a Touchpad tab in System->Preferences->Mouse?
<ivoks> yes, i do
<wgrant> ivoks: OK, excellent. Thanks for reporting.
<ivoks> that's why we have betas :)
<ivoks> bbl
<afflux> morning
<afflux> do we have any policy on milestones? Are bugcontrol-only members expected to set milestones at all?
<persia> Not really.
<persia> The contents of the milestones should be controlled by the release managers.
<persia> For the rest of us, we can only ask someone to represent the bug in the release meetings.
<persia> Each team has a different way to do this, but for bug-control, it's usually to work through the QA team.  At the last meeting sbeattie represented the QA team, and at the one before that heno.
<persia> I don't actually remember the procedure to escalate things for discussion at the meeting : I think there's a wiki page.
 * persia needs to do more bug control stuff next cycle
<james_w> I thought anyone could use milestones for their own purpose
<james_w> only if the bug is also targetted to Intrepid do the RMs control the milestones
<afflux> hm
<afflux> should I bring this up on the bugcontrol ml? ;)
<james_w> I don't think so
<james_w> they're only useful if you're going to work on fixing a bug
<afflux> okay
<james_w> just propose for Intrepid if you think it should be RC
<persia> james_w: I thought we were supposed to confirm with some RM for stuff (even MOTU Release), but I could well be mistaken.
<james_w> I was going to find a reference, but I'm locked out of the wiki
<james_w> nope, can't find it
<bucket529> Recommend change bug 208406 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208406 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] iscan-plugin-gt-s600" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208406
<bucket529> ﻿Recommend change bug 270845 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270845 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gnome-icon-theme-extras" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270845
<bucket529> ﻿Recommend change bug 270936 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist' (I don't have permission to change it)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270936 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] TV Mosaic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270936
<bddebian> Boo
<cody-somerville> Moo
<bddebian> :)
<joumetal> cody-somerville: Do you think fixing bug 231130 would save space from livecd?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231130 in ubuntu-wallpapers "simple-ubuntu.png is really elephant-skin.jpg and is toooo big (was converted from jpg to png)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231130
<csilk> joumetal,  looks to me as if "fixing i" would save a small amount of space on the CD
<csilk> *fixing it
<cody-somerville> Already fixed
<joumetal> I don't think it's fixed. simple-ubuntu.pgn is still 2.6MB.
<cody-somerville> joumetal, I'm pretty sure he removed it all together
<joumetal> cody-somerville: it's still in 0.27 and  in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/ubuntu-wallpapers/ubuntu
<bucket529> Any chance I can convince someone to change bug ﻿208406 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? It's a package request, not currently in Ubuntu or Debian, and the license seems okay.
<james_w> bucket529: done
<bucket529> james_w: Thanks
<joumetal> cody-somerville: probably other wallpaper is removed since simple-ubuntu is not heron wallpaper.
<cody-somerville> jorgp, okay, reopened the bug
<cody-somerville> erm
<joumetal> cody-somerville: thanks.
<bucket529> Need advice: bug 262044 is a packaging request - but the author discontinued support in 2006. Should I mark as 'Invalid' since this item is unsupported upstream? Or mark as 'Confirmed' like a normal wishlist item?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262044 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sabbu - subtitler for video" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262044
<james_w> it's possible to package something that is unsupported upstream, if the person doing it is basically willing to take over the role of upstream
<bucket529> Request change bug 262044 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'.  Not currently in Ubuntu or Debian. License seems okay.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262044 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sabbu - subtitler for video" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262044
<james_w> done
<bucket529> james_w: Thank you
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Next Hug Day! Tuesday, October 7th | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<afflux> do you think bug 131679, bug 145360 and bug 191365 are duplicates?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV when attempting to unlock screen" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145360 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191365 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191365
<bdmurray> wow, 136 duplicates
<afflux> if you count them all,  > 200
<afflux> I retraced some of the newer duplicates locally to get a recent stacktrace and some information about the variables, and all look like the same issue: w does not seem to be accessible
<bdmurray> they look the same to me - seb128 what do you think?
<bdmurray> afflux: do you have an idea of how many of the duplicates of bug 145360 are from Intrepid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 145360 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145360
<afflux> bdmurray: not really
<afflux> can check with py-lp-bugs if you want
<bdmurray> I was thinking a bug pattern for it might be useful
<afflux> true
<bdmurray> afflux: I wonder if Duncan has a good test case for this bug too
<afflux> no idea
<afflux> bdmurray: around 150 bugs from hardy, 60 from intrepid and < 20 from gutsy.
<bdmurray> afflux: sweet, you wrote a py-lp-b script for that?
<afflux> not really ;)
<afflux> some py-lp-b lines and grep
<afflux> they're lost in the backlog, but in case you want it I'll write it agai
<afflux> +n
<bdmurray> eh, its not that important
<afflux> bdmurray: : http://pastebin.com/f5378dab3
<bdmurray> afflux: ah, neat!
<afflux> bdmurray: woops, forgot the email address. Please use http://pastebin.com/m656da63 if you want to re-use it ;)
<Hamra> is there a list somewhere that tells me what hardware can jockey support? *all* hardware supported by it, does such a list existsomewhere?
<bucket529> Need advice: bug 262482 - packaging request, but the software hasn't been written yet. There's no release to package. The requestor acknowledged and suggested someone 'track' it. Should I mark it 'Invalid' with a note to reopen/resubmit when there is a release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262482 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Saya - NLE video editor - cross-platform" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262482
<bdmurray> bucket529: there is no code?
<bucket529> bdmurray: Nothing released, download page empty, progress ~50%, no link to source.
<bdmurray> Personally, I don't see the utility in having the bug report open.  The only thing it allows people to do is see that there is no software yet.
<bucket529> bdmurray: Concurrence. 'Invalid' it is.
<bdmurray> bucket529: it might be worth discussing on the bug squad mailing list, maybe there is something we aren't seeing
<balachmar> Could someone help me with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/277730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277730 in update-manager "package update-manager 1:0.93.19 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]
<bucket529> bdmurray: I'll be happy to raise it...if the requestor complains of the 'Invalid' status. Wandering the site, it still looks like pre-pre-pre-alpha.
<afflux> balachmar: linux-image-2.6.27-4 fails to install with "subprocess dpkg-deb --fsys-tarfile returned error exit status 2". I don't know what that means though.
<bdmurray> afflux: which log do you see that in?
<afflux> bdmurray: apttermlog of bug 277730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277730 in update-manager "package update-manager 1:0.93.19 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277730
<afflux> line 894
<bdmurray> balachmar: is that your bug?
<bdmurray> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) - is interesting too
<CE> Hi
<CE> is it a known problem that the ubiquity hangs at installation?
<CE> and how can I collect more data to be able to create a useful bug report?
<bucket529> Could someone please change bug 262609 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Triaged packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262609 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] PMB (PhpMyBibli) - integrated library system (ILS)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262609
<bdmurray> CE: check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures to find the Ubiquity debugging procedures
<CE> thanks a lot, I'll have a look
<bucket529> ﻿Could someone please change bug 262614 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Triaged packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262614 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] NewGenLib - integrated library management system (ILS)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262614
<chrisccoulson> ping thaalton
<chrisccoulson> ping tjaalton even **
<chrisccoulson> d'oh!
<bucket529> ﻿Could someone please change bug 263488 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Triaged packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263488 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Visible Human Preprocessing Toolkit For ImageJ - graphic editor for the Visible Human Project" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263488
<afflux> bucket529: on it
<bucket529> afflux: Thank you
<bucket529> ﻿Could someone please change bug 263490 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Triaged packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263490 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Visible Human Multiple Image Processor For ImageJ - multi-image graphics editor for the Visible Human Project" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263490
<afflux> bucket529: err
<afflux> what's the difference between 263488 and 263490?
<Pici> 2?
<afflux> actually
<afflux> -2
<afflux> thanks :>
<bucket529> afflux: They are two plug-ins to the same package, imagej
<afflux> ah.
<bucket529> afflux: Thank you
<chrisccoulson> this tree mendus guy has opened an awful lot of needs-packaging bugs. maybe someone should suggest that he helps package a few of them
<bucket529> chrisccoulson: I did, weeks ago, on Brainstorm.
<chrisccoulson> what was the response? it's all well and good opening needs-packaging bugs, but they need someone with the time to actually package them. and looking at some of the upstream source tarballs, it's going to need someone quite committed to actually do it
<bucket529> chrisccoulson: No direct response.
<chrisccoulson> there are currently 1192 open needs-packaging bugs. that's a phenomenal amount of packaging work to do
<bucket529> chriscoulson: Well, I'm working my last needs-packaging of the day. Then I'll go learn to triage something else. The endless number of needs-packaging video editors can sit a little longer.
<bdmurray> Yeah, there isn't really a burning need to do anything with those.
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how many older ones are for packages that we've inherited from debian in more recent development cycles
<bdmurray> But Intrepid needs our help!
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I wrote a report that kind of checks for that and I closed quite a few back in August
<chrisccoulson> thats good then!
<chrisccoulson> talking of intrepid bugs - i came across someone who can only boot the live CD to a text console today (bug 277452)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277452 in xorg-server "Ubuntu 8.10 Beta won`t start" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277452
<chrisccoulson> i got them to extract the xorg log from the live session, and it seems that no screens are found.
<chrisccoulson> i came across a similar report that you touched a few days ago bdmurray (bug 275029)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275029 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "No graphic mode on Nvidia GeForce 6100 using Intrepid LiveCD" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275029
<chrisccoulson> both reporters have nvidia cards
<chrisccoulson> then i came across bug 261977, which appears to be for similar symptoms, but on hardy
<bucket529> ﻿Could someone please change bug 271575 from 'Undecided' to 'Wishlist'? Triaged packaging request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271575 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Q Light Controller - full featured control DMX512 for stage lighting and devices - Excellent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271575
<bdmurray> a rar file?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why the reporter attached a rar file - i should probably have mentioned it to him
<bdmurray> maybe its easier in windows ;)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, it seems that there is a problem with the NV driver is chosen for cards that it doesn't support, which is probably the cause of these 2 new bugs
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: I think they are different pci ids
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was wondering whether to mark them as duplicates because of this
<chrisccoulson> they're different cards, but probably the same root cause
<bdmurray> I'd just comment in both of them
<chrisccoulson> no problem
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: you might check in #ubuntu-x about those
<chrisccoulson> i'll do that shortly.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bdmurray> it's weird that it worked on alpha 6
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm not sure i understand the reason for that
<lfaraone> Hey, is it bad form to mark bugs you _report_ for your 5-a-day?
<greg-g> lfaraone: as long as you do two others to compensate ;)
<lfaraone> greg-g: I just reported 15 bugs (sync requests on a suite of packages)
<greg-g> lfaraone: those are workflow bugs, not really triage, imo
<greg-g> :)
<mrooney> anyone mind confirming bug 277812?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277812 in ubuntu-website "Typo on beta page: "support for an secret"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277812
<bucket529> Need advice - bug 161977 affects some Ubuntu mirror sites, not a package. I imagine this should go to the Ubuntu Mirror Admins team. Is it polite to mark it 'Confirmed' and assign it to that team? If not, best way to handle?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 161977 in ubuntu "[Ubuntu Mirroring] cdicons in htaccess should use relative paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161977
<bdmurray> mrooney: done, but now that I think about it more the text is copied from a wiki.ubuntu.com page so if you can find that it'll get fixed for RC / Final
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay, let me find it
<bdmurray> mrooney: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview#Encrypted%20private%20directory
<mrooney> yeah I just changed it :)
<hggdh> bucket529, did you check if this is still an issue? The report was against Gutsy
<hggdh> bucket529, yes, it seems to be still an issue...
<hggdh> bucket529, I do not know whom to send it. Perhaps bdmurray will
 * bdmurray is looking
<bucket529> hggdh: Thanks for looking into it
<bdmurray> I think I found someone who could fix that
<bdmurray> so bugs like that belong to the ubuntu-cdimage project
<bucket529> bdmurray: ubuntu-cdimage it shall be. Thank you for the help
<bdmurray> bucket529: it's already been updated
<bucket529> bdmurray: Thanks for stopping me...I was just about to screw up your hard work.
<bdmurray> bucket529: it was really someone else but thanks ;)
<bdmurray> We've recently mentioned ubuntu-website and ubuntu-cdimage I wonder if it would be useful to have a list of not Ubuntu the distribution but Ubuntu related projects wiki page.
<hggdh> it might help indeed
<hggdh> at least I would not ping you for that ;-)
<Hamra> why would X remember it's settings after a reboot, and then forget them after the another reboot?
<Hamra> bug 276770
<hggdh> short memory? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276770 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "Driver for nvidia 7950 gt don't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276770
 * charlie-tca sounds like "old"
<bdmurray> hggdh: I sure there are more I've forgotten too ;)
<nhandler_> Someone prepared a patch for a minor bug. However, the package is auto-synced from Debian. As a result, we should send the patch upstream to Debian, and then wait to sync it. I have already added a comment telling the user to send the patch upsream, and added a Debian bug watch (without a url) to the Launchpad bug. What status should I give to the Ubuntu bug? It does not require any work, it is complete, but we ...
<nhandler_> ... really shouldn't upload the patch. Won't Fix?
<mrooney> nhandler_: no I think that belongs as Confirmed, until it is properly sent upstream, then Triaged
<nhandler_> mrooney: Doesn't triaged signify that a bug has all of the information required for a Dev to begin working on it?
<mrooney> that or that it has been sufficiently handled in Ubuntu and the ball is in upstreams hands
<mrooney> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status doesn't seem to indicate that so either I am wrong (although I am pretty sure about it) or that page needs updating
<mrooney> bdmurray: any hints?
<bdmurray> nhandler_: how minor?
<bdmurray> Triaged sounds the most correct
<nhandler_> bdmurray: It is a string fix. I actually think mrooney reported the bug ;)
<bdmurray> well, lets see that bug!
<mrooney> Basically I think triaged is to signify that the bug package needs no more work in launchpad until more work is done elsewhere
<nhandler_> Never mind, mrooney just changed the status and subscribed to it ;) LP: #250824
<mrooney> bug 250824
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250824 in pylint "pylint manpage refers to wrong directory as See Also" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250824
<nhandler_> mrooney: This bug will never need any more work on our end. We will either need a separate bug report for the sync, or it will be automatically synced. This Ubuntu bug serves no purpose IMO
<bdmurray> well, it prevents others from submitting it
<bdmurray> or it might
<mrooney> yeah I think it serves a purpose from the side of users
<bdmurray> nhandler_: but it would take work on someone's part to close it right?
<mrooney> I wonder why I set it to Medium though...
<mrooney> it should be Low, I imagine?
<bdmurray> yeah, low sounds right
<nhandler_> bdmurray: The package is automatically synced from Debian. Once Debian applies the changes, someone would have to create a sync request bug (which would be separate from this bug). Or, if we wait until Jaunty, it will be automatically synced (no bug report)
<bdmurray> nhandler_: couldn't the debian changelog reference the lp bug number?
<mrooney> yes then it should close automatically, right?
<nhandler_> bdmurray: That would be up to the Debian Maintainer. In my experience, they usually only close the Debian Bug Report when they patch the bug, not the Launchpad one
<balachmar> bdmurray: yes bug 277730 is my bug. Can I help in any way?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277730 in update-manager "package update-manager 1:0.93.19 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1), E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277730
<mrooney> sorry, got bit by a bug, did I miss anything?
<nhandler_> No you did not mrooney
<bdmurray> There are arguments on both sides that make sense
<mrooney> I always assumed Triaged was the best status to signify that the work belongs upstream and upstream is aware of it
<hggdh> +1
<mrooney> though I can see where it can leave dangling reports if the bugs aren't linked and no one notices
<mrooney> though how harmful a fixed dangling report is, who can know.
<hggdh> not really -- if we set a watch on the upstream, we will know when it was closed
<bdmurray> its still would require manually work on someone's part to close it which is unfortunate
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-04
<mrooney> bdmurray: could a tag or something be useful for this sort of bug, once we know when it will be fixed
<mrooney> like willfix-jaunty or something
<hggdh> I am not sure a tag would help here
<bdmurray> I think the resolved upstream search would find them
<hggdh> yes
<mrooney> oh, okay!
<mrooney> hm, so how do you debug or file an ambiguous issue like "rhythmbox skips when playing music"
<mrooney> it can't seem to play any songs without a few skips in Intrepid for me
<wgrant> pulseaudio
<mrooney> wgrant: do you mean that is the package to file it under?
<mrooney> or that I can somehow use pulseaudio to figure out what causes the skip
<wgrant> mrooney: That's the package, more than likely.
<mrooney> yes, let me try in totem and see what happens
<wgrant> mrooney: If it still happens in totem, open up gstreamer-properties and change it to use ALSA rather than PulseAudio, and see if it still occurs.
<mrooney> haha totem crashes if I drag an mp3 to it
<mrooney> "The program 'totem' received an X Window System error."
<mrooney> hm "gdb --args totem --sync" doesn't seem to help on that one
<mrooney> wgrant: hmm, still some skips on alsa with rb
<wgrant> mrooney: Damn. Do other apps like mplayer skip?
<mrooney> perhaps that is good, the last thing Ubuntu needs is another pulseaudio issue
<mrooney> let me install it...
<mrooney> well mplayer is friendlier on CPU at least, 7% compared to 12% with rb+pulse and 22% with rb+alsa
<mrooney> ...but it still skips
<mrooney> I wonder what it could be...
<mrooney> player and sound server agnostic
<mrooney> wgrant: I've been watching `top` the whole time too, I don't see anything pop up during a skip
<wgrant> mrooney: Clearly something ALSAish... you might want to poke TheMuso about it.
<mrooney> though I've noticed on Intrepid Xorg constantly seems to use 12-20%
<mrooney> could it be related to that, I wonder?
<mrooney> and also where might I find this TheMuso
<wgrant> mrooney: #ubuntu-devel is good.
<wgrant> mrooney: He's in .au.
<mrooney> wgrant: okay when music ISN'T playing, Xorg drops back down to 1-2%, though anything can drive it back to that higher level including fast typing
<mrooney> thanks, I'll try that
<mrooney> I wonder if it could be that I am not using fglrx here
<wgrant> I doubt it - nobody on Intrepid can use fglrx.
<mrooney> right
<mrooney> but I mean on an older computer, maybe the FOSS driver is slower enough compared to fglrx to make music skip
<mrooney> although it doesn't seem at all related to using compiz effects or other such things
<csilk> I'm packageing an application. Most of the app is wirtten by mrX one small section is written by mrY, do i put mrX and mrY in the copyright file or not?
<csilk> *packaging
<wgrant> csilk: #ubuntu-motu, and yes.
<csilk> wgrant,  motu is a little dead, and thanks
<nhandler_> csilk: If mrY only wrote one file, you should probably mention that in the copyright file.
<csilk> Thanks
<csilk> nhandler_, sorry to keep bugging you with questions... if one of the copyright holders has no listed email address does that matter?
<nhandler_> csilk: If they have no email address listed in any of the files, and it is not on the upstream website, then there is nothing you can do. Just list their name with no email address.
<csilk> Maybe I'm being to anal about this, sorry
<csilk> I'll follow my common sense and revu can throw it back if there is an issue
<Hobbsee> oh, wtf?
 * Hobbsee shakes her head at people.
<nixternal> you need to do more than shake!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: just more of the guy who doesn't understand that #ubuntu, and only #ubuntu, not #ubuntu-quality, #ubuntu-bugs, OR #ubuntu-meeting, is the support channel.
<Hew> Hey guys. I'm looking at the traceback of bug 272661 and bug 273231 and they look very similar. Is it appropriate to mark as a dupe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272661 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError in handler_info()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273231 in jockey "jockey-gtk crashed with AttributeError in handler_info()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273231
<elmargol> I think i have a release critial bug. Using the closed source nvidia driver. Who does kernel/nvidia bugs?
<ivoks> i don't think bugs in closed source program can be critical
<ivoks> it's not like we can do anything about bug in closed source program
<elmargol> Well it crashes the x server. + the terminals and you have to reboot
<ivoks> i think that's a known bug, since i've already heard people talking about that
<elmargol> ivoks: It has to be kernel related. it works on hardy using the same driver
<ivoks> did you check launchpad?
<elmargol> ivoks: I'm still reading all the bug reports... not sure if it is allrady reportet
<ivoks> if not, report it
<elmargol> well there is not much to report. no messages in the logs :/
<ivoks> launchpad has this nice feature - it will do it's best to find a bug with same symptoms and offer it to you as a duplicate
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/276222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276222 in compiz "Guest session and any other session can't be started if compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I ask you a quick favour: if you have intrepid can you test if guest session works if compiz is enabled and in case it doesn't confirm the bug above?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's a pity a new functionality would not work. I have a i945 video card so if you have that card of course you are particularly invited :)
<wgrant> Le-Chuck_ITA: Ahaha, I was wondering why it wasn't working any more.
<wgrant> Le-Chuck_ITA: I can confirm that - i915 here.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> wgrant do you own a toshiba? I always find you in the same bug as mine
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bugs
<wgrant> Le-Chuck_ITA: No, Dell.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ah ok so my bugs are more common than I expected
<Le-Chuck_ITA> could you please confirm on the report? and let's hope someone will notice that
<wgrant> Done a while ago.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<ivoks> anyone expirienced sleep-loop?
<ivoks> sometimes when i put my intrepid into sleep, after waking up it goes to sleep again
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i'll file a bug 'sleep works too good in intrepid' :)
<Hobbsee> actually, i think htat has been mentioned before.
<Hobbsee> ivoks: if you look (not sure what under), you'll probably find the bug
<wgrant> ivoks: How are you putting it to sleep?
<ivoks> wgrant: Fn+F3
<ivoks> this is toshiba... btw... there's no way to enable bluetooth in intrepid on this machine :( it worked in hardy
<ivoks> this is cause toshiba-acpi was replaced with this new driver
<charlie-tca> Could I have the importance in bug 196488 set to wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196488 in gnumeric "Unhelpful errors when trying to save to a read-only file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196488
<charlie-tca> It really is a request to change the wording of the error message
<charlie-tca> could I have the importance in bug 232161 set to wishlist? It is for a feature request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232161 in gnumeric "no shortcut for toggling between absolute and relative addressing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232161
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: sure.
<lfaraone> * charlie-tca
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: oops, sorry.
<chrisccoulson> i take it you didn't mean to talk to me ;)
<charlie-tca> did you mean to talk to me?
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: yes.
<charlie-tca> Sure, what can I do?
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: you might want to forward 232161 upstream.
<lfaraone> charlie-tca: I marked it as wishlist for you.
<chrisccoulson> bug 232161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232161 in gnumeric "no shortcut for toggling between absolute and relative addressing" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232161
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I'll check that out at bugzilla
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should definately go upstream. brainstorm is not the place for that type of request
<charlie-tca> Works for me. I'll forward it
<Chorca> what up, got a quick q
<Chorca> There's some issues in the installer program.. i'm wondering which package that is..
<chrisccoulson> Chorca - Are you using the live CD?
<Chorca> yeah, the normal CD..
<chrisccoulson> you're best off reporting the bug against ubiquity
<Chorca> Okay. it's an issue with the text below the partitions in the partitioner.. they get all bunched on top of each other after you select another option.
<chrisccoulson> it would be good to attach a screenshot to your bug reprot
<chrisccoulson> **bug report even
<Chorca> yeah, i've got some 'o those :D
<Chorca> I dunno if anyone else has seen it either.. but also in the first boot, if compiz effects are enabled, starting firefox yields no titlebar.
<charlie-tca> chrisccoulson, lfaraone : Forwarded Bug 232161 upstream; thanks for helping me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 232161 in gnumeric "no shortcut for toggling between absolute and relative addressing" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/232161
<chrisccoulson> thanks for doing that
<Chorca> think that's a compiz issue?
<Chorca> lol nm, been reported.
<mrooney> Chorca: bug number?
<Chorca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/257947/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257947 in firefox-3.0 "After install of 8.10 alpha 4 Firefox opens with tool bar under top panel." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Chorca> updated it with a screenshot
<mrooney> is bug 278190 a dupe of bug 259157?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278190 in linux "Macbook Pro Wireless frequently fails to connect to WEP network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278190
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259157 in network-manager "[MASTER 0.7 regression] atheros/madwifi and orinoco drivers not supported" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259157
<mrooney> asac: ping?
<vignesh_> Hi
<asac> mrooney: ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-10-05
<graydog> hi is anybody here? i am a person with some c,c++ expertise and i want to participate in ubuntu. one of my friends told me to join this. how do i start?
<RAOF> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<RAOF> That's a good starting point.
<graydog> RAOF:  hmmm.. well thanks. i understand triaging should be starting point.
<RAOF> graydog: Depends on what you want to do, really.
<RAOF> If you'd like to triage bugs, that's great, and very useful.
<RAOF> If you'd like to do some debugging and _fix_ bugs, that's also wonderful :)
<graydog> RAOF: I really would love to code, ie solve bugs. does traiging help in gaining a better understanding of how the code and packages are organized?
<graydog> or should i start somewhere else. my goal is to debug. maybe create some apps later.
<graydog> i have read the various contributing options and traiging seems the best path to start from. :)
<RAOF> Generally, people will often do a bit of everything.  If you want to fix bugs, though, you can start with a package you care about and look at the already-triaged bugs.
<graydog> ok raof thanks. that helps.
<mrooney> asac: tag!
<ziroday> What is the difference between invalid and wont fix?
<nellery_> ziroday: that's explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<mrooney> anyone know what to do with bug 278385?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278385 in rar "Is it possible to replace rar 3.8 beta2 with 3.8 final?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278385
<ziroday> nellery_: thanks
<nellery_> mrooney, looks like a simple upgrade request
<mrooney> nellery_: I guess I don't really have experience with those, if it isn't upgraded in debian
<mrooney> what should happen?
<nellery_> mrooney, tag it as upgrade, and rename the description to something like "New upstream release v.xx"
<nellery_> and generally you would confirm it and mark it as wishlist
<tseliot> tjaalton: we need a FFE to get latest Nvidia driver too, right?
<tjaalton> tseliot: yes
<tseliot> ok, I just wanted to be sure
<SpudULike> I am gathering info to submit a bug.  For me on my laptop, suspend worked well in Ibex Alpha, but has stopped working in the beta release.  The keyboard doesn't work on resume.  What is the most useful information to include from both versions?  I am not sure if there is a package I should submit this under either.
<SpudULike> 'tis OK, I've found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI - I think that's where suspend problems reside.
<mnemo> if somebody wants to learn some of basics of how to analyze bugs using gdb etc... I wrote down pretty much __all__ the steps I went though to analyze a 100% CPU spin in totem (which was using the gstreamer pulseaudio backend)... the bug has already been fixed by the gstreamer devs but for learning gdb basics check out this bug report --> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=554771
<ubottu> Gnome bug 554771 in gst-plugins-good "totem spins CPU 100% while allocating (infinitely) because pulseaudio process is not available" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ziroday`> Hi, could some one give me some guidance on this report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd/+bug/277643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277643 in xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd "With Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10 the Ati 4600 crash after play games with Wine." [Undecided,Invalid]
<ziroday`> it very much seems the guys trolling
<Hobbsee> ziroday`: i'd subscribe to it, but not comment on it, in the hope he goes away.
<Hobbsee> he may well just be confused / off the planet / etc.
<ziroday`> ziroday`: done so already
<ziroday`> woops
<ziroday`> Hobbsee: yeah, I couldn't work out if he was a troll or just nuts
<ziroday`> or had an actual problem but didn't know how to describe it
<Hobbsee> ziroday`: i'd probably go with the "nuts".  He's not continually asking questions, so probably not the third option
<ziroday`> Hobbsee: alright, thanks a load :)
<Hobbsee> ziroday`: if he were a troll, i would have expected him to reopen it / demand it being reopened.
<Hobbsee> s/being/be/
<Hobbsee> ziroday`: you're welcome
 * ziroday` goes back to his 5 a day
<mnemo> why doesn't valgrind have a dbgsym package (I got ddebs enabled and I got -dbgsym package for everything except valgrind it seems??)
<chrisccoulson> ping kees
<nhandler_> 5/mark
<kees> chrisccoulson: pong.  sup?
<niadh> Am looking at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/70077 and the issue appears to have been uncovered, it seems such a major issue that needs solving so am looking for help as to how to deal with it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70077 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Random hangups" [High,New]
<mrooney> niadh: you might want to ping bdmurray as he was originally looking at it
<niadh> ok
<mrooney> the confirmation that it still exists in the .27 kernel plus the suse info could help
<chrisccoulson> kees - are you still about?
<niadh> Was also thinking that there's a work around too, which may help
<kees> chrisccoulson: yawp, I just saw your AA bug email
<kees> chrisccoulson: I was actually just doing an upstream re-merge with the AppArmor codebase, so I'll include that bug in my testing.
<chrisccoulson> thats what i was going to ask you about. i wanted to get your thoughts before i reassigned it from gdm-guest-session to apparmor
<kees> chrisccoulson: let me go read it, one sec
<chrisccoulson> i've reassigned it now anyway. i think there's enough evidence to show that the bug is outside of gdm-guest-session
<kees> chrisccoulson: yeah, I'd agree
<chrisccoulson> thats good then :)
<kees> I've milestoned it so it'll be sure to get attention.  (but I'll be looking into it more closely on monday for sure)
<chrisccoulson> thanks for that kees
<kees> chrisccoulson: thanks for pinging me.  :P  kind of a bad regression.  ;)
<chrisccoulson> it is a bit. i use apparmor quite extensively on my machine, but i havent migrated any profiles from hardy yet so i didn't notice this problem until i came across that bug report
 * kees nods
<pjbroad> hi, could someone consider convert this bug to a wishlist #278299 thanks.
<hggdh> bug 278299
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278299 in gnome-panel "Intrepid: arrows in gnome menu?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278299
<chrisccoulson> is anyone here familiar with HAL?
<hggdh> pjbroad, done
<pjbroad> thanks hggdh
<asac> mrooney: ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-28
<zooko> Dear people of #ubuntu-bugs: I am unable to report some packaging bugs in a timely manner because the new launchpad doesn't have a web UI for reporting bugs that I can find.  apport is currently non-functional on my system.
<zooko> It would be nice if there were access to the old launchpad bug-reporting interface for when the new recommended apport-based way won't work.
<jmarsden> zooko: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/PACKAGENAME/+filebug?no-redirect
<zooko> jmarsden: lifeless already directed me to that URL, but I wasn't able to get it to work before my bug-reporting process timed out and higer priority processes took over.
<dholbach> good morning
<AnAnt> Hello, is ubuntu QA team on this channel ?
<AnAnt> LP 416949
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<abb> Hi, I'm trying to convert a Bug report (Bug #433515) into a question, but each time I attempt this, I get a "Timeout Error, Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad" error (OOPS-1367EC560).  Is there a known problem with LP today?  If not, could someone kindly take a look at the aforementioned bug and assist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433515 in ubuntu "unable to signin to yahoo account" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433515
<abb> (Btw, I'm obviously a bit new with this -- my first Bug-to-Question conversion, so it's likely the problem exists on my end. :)
<AnAnt> abb: I dunno, but try asking on #launchpad
<abb> Okay, thanks.  I just didn't know if there were any obvious prerequisites I was missing -- I read the note on "ConvertingBugstoQuestions" and saw it required the bug to be set Incomplete/New (not "in progress" etc) but wasn't sure if I missed something else...
<abb> fyi, problem resolved itself -- apparently the old "keep submitting over and over" approach eventually worked, lol.
<AnAnt> :)
<bdrung> seb128: bug 438023 is a duplicate of which bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 438023 in gdm "gdm does not remember keyboard layout setting" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438023
<seb128> I don't know
<seb128> I would have marked it otherwise
<seb128> I don't want to spent my day looking for all the duplicate numbers
<seb128> otherwise I would spend my day looking for number and not doing at work
<seb128> any work rather
<bdrung> seb128: did you think, that this bug was already reported?
<seb128> yes, I would have written it on the bug otherwise
<seb128> I do read hundred of bug email every day though so I'm not sure about the bug number
<bdrung> seb128: i did not find a duplicate for it.
<seb128> that doesn't mean there isn't one
<seb128> what is your point there?
<bdrung> seb128: i reopened it, because i did not find a duplicate.
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> I don't care enough to argue, it's a duplicate and it makes work harder for us to have duplicate in bug lists
<seb128> but I'm not going to fight over the status etc so let it open if you think that's better for you
<bdrung> seb128: i will close it, if the corresponding bug is found
<seb128> bug #395103 is similar for example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395103 in gdm "Gnome doesn't have my configured keyboard layout after login anymore" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395103
<bddebian> Boo
<AnAnt> bddebian: can you help in console-setup bug ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: Hi.  How so?
<AnAnt> bddebian: Hello, I need someone to have a look (and hopefully fix) LP 416949
<XDevHald> I know this question will not be new to the launchpad-dev room as it has already been asked. But will Ubuntu allow the "Report a bug" link to be active for launchpad?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<bdrung> seb128: i explained my issue more. hope this helps to differentiate it better from different bugs
<seb128> bdrung, it's clearer now, it's the login layout which is incorrect not the user session one
<seb128> bdrung, thanks
<bdrung> seb128: yw
<takeda> Hey, guys so I use 9.04, mnow once in a while when I suspend Ubuntu and come back I'm welcomed with login screen (X restarts) this is extremely annoying, since if I would want that I would just shutdown the system.
<takeda> is this a known bug?
<takeda> I remember experiencing it in 8.x as well, 9.04 (I installed from scratch) worked well for sometime then it starts degrading
<bdmurray> that bug is likely hardware dependent
<takeda> bdmurray: so I should report it then?
<bdmurray> takeda: ideally you would test with a 9.10 live cd and report it from that environment
<takeda> bdmurray: the problem is that this doesn't happen every time, when I used 8.04 it worked fine for some time, recently I think this happened to me maybe 3 times already
<takeda> it's not something that I can just put CD and tell you whether it happens or not
<takeda> I need to use it for extended time
<takeda> I don't get why something like that would even happen
<Elbrus> takeda: be careful after an update of the kernel. suspend won't work (maybe that is a bug thou?)
<Elbrus> at least in my experience
<takeda> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/379417 - I guess this is similar problem, though he uses Lenovo, but my Panasonic R-7 should have similar HW
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 379417 in linux "X restart after suspend and/or hibernate (dup-of: 384937)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384937 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gm] Unexpected X-server restarts on system with Intel 945GM" [Low,Invalid]
<takeda> Elbrus: actually you know? I remember upgrading kernel
<takeda> maybe that broke it
<takeda> I think I have 945
<bdmurray> Do you still have the old kernel that you could test with?
<Elbrus> bdmurray: my experience is that after an kernel upgrade (with different version numbers at least) your standard choice in grub will be that latest kernel and returning from suspend/hibernation won't work. Not extensively tested thou
<yofel> If I want to edit a Stock-response do I need to ask somebody for permission? The 'Debugging Kernel General' response doesn't match with the information requested on 'KernelTeamBugPolicies'. Here's what I had in mind: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f196f0369  Any comments?
<bdmurray> yofel: does -p linux not work with jaunty?  I don't recall
<yofel> bdmurray: I got that information from the KernelTeam wiki page, I don't know either :/
<yofel> should I ask them in #ubuntu-kernel?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: Do you recall? ^^
<takeda> bdmurray: sorry I got couple emails and was responding to them.... assuming installation didn't overwrite them I should have at least 2 previous kernels
<bdmurray> testing with a previous way would be a good way to narrow down the problem
<takeda> I'll try to select the old one each time I boot
<takeda> though this is really hard to tell whether it works or not
<takeda> Another thing I noticed (not sure if you'll consider it a bug), in windows there's UAC you get dark screen where you decide to run app with admin privileges or not.
<takeda> Ubuntu seems to have similar approach, except it doesn't seem to work too well
<takeda> i.e. when I use Synergy on windows, I can't control mouse or kb anymore in that mode
<takeda> but on Ubuntu it works just fine
<takeda> so it doesn't look like it's actually protecting the user
<takeda> the only time when it fails to work is when it's about to switch the mode and I move mouse outside of the desktop
<yofel> bdmurray: checking my jaunty vm there doesn't seem to be any issue with -p linux, so I'll remove the other one
<bdmurray> yofel: cool, and actually if the bug is reported about the linux package the -p linux is redundant
<yofel> I know, but I wasn't sure about it. I'll remove it too then.
<yofel> new version: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f602d773a
<yofel> anyone else want's to comment?
<skorasaurus> Hi. What should I do (Besides making a comment where I gave an upstream link where the author stated they aren't implementing this eature request) to ensure a bug is marked as 'won't fix' ?
<skorasaurus> (since I do not have bug-control privileges)
<greg-g> skorasaurus: was the upstream author's comment in a bug report in the upstream bug tracker? if so, add a bug watch to that. And, you can simply just close the bug as "invalid" with the comment of why ("upstream said..... so this bug is being closed")
<skorasaurus> greg-g, yes.
<skorasaurus> greg-g, thanks for the help. :)
<greg-g> skorasaurus: no problem, thanks for helping :)
<ogasawara> yofel, bdmurray:  sorry for the delay, I recall you have to use the specific package name when using ubuntu-bug in jaunty
<ogasawara> yofel, bdmurray:  for example:  ubuntu-bug -p linux-image-`uname -r`
<yofel> ogasawara: I just tried both in my jaunty vm and got two identical apport windows with information about 'linux'
<yofel> hm... jaunty doesn't seem to have /proc/version_signature yet
<bwallum> hi, I'm just trying to find my way around, trying to help with bugs.
<bwallum> first time here
<yofel> bwallum: welcome :)
<bwallum> what is this channel mostly used for? e.g. discussing bugs prior to filing
<yofel> bwallum: this channel is for bugsquad discussion and helping with bugs filed in LP or filing them
<yofel> bwallum: if you don't know yet if your issue really is a bug asking in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 would be better
<bwallum> OK, I'll try the other channels. I have filed a few bugs in LP over time and I was wondering how I could become more effective. I like to get involved around late alpha versions.
<bdmurray> bwallum: well, that's on topic here
<bwallum> It's a good learning curve for me and I like to think I'm helping a bit (others tell the truth no doubt)
<bwallum> I've tried to get involved with pulseaudio in Karmic. It would be good to chat over things before filing though.
<yofel> bwallum: regarding bugs you could read yourself through our Knowledge Base https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase and for karmic related chatting you'll always be welcome in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<bwallum> OK, I'll try #ubuntu+1
<yofel> ok, next try: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f4b39a825 - I put the jaunty -p linux-image-... back again and added a note for the karmic-only /proc/version_signature. More comments?
<yofel> bdmurray: do you know if I need to get somebodys permission to edit the wiki page?
<bdmurray> yofel: do you don't.  Why did you special case proc/version_signature?
<yofel> bdmurray: there is no /proc/version_signature in jaunty (at least not in my VM)
<bdmurray> there is on both of my jaunty systems
<yofel> then again, let me check something
<yofel> urgh, guess I meddled too much with my jaunty VM - running the wrong kernel...
<yofel> ok, remove that again...
<yofel> good, I think it's ok now http://yofel.pastebin.com/f4a5b2760
<bdmurray> yofel: looks great, thanks!
<yofel> ok, then let's see if I get that into the wiki page...
<hggdh> yofel, may I suggest?
<yofel> hggdh: yes?
<hggdh> where you state the user may need to install python-lplib... whouldn't it be a good idea to provide the command line for that?
<yofel> you mean 'sudo apt-get install python-launchpadlib' ?
<yofel> wouldn't hurt to add, yes
<hggdh> yes. Just in case, chances are they will not know what to do
<bcurtiswx> hey all, i have a bug in which someone is bothered by the gender of the translations made for a specific application...
<bcurtiswx> Should I file that with the translations.. or the app?
<jjardon> Hello all, Could someone confirm bug #438405
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 438405 in gnome-orca "gnome-orca doesn't depends on libgail-gnome-module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438405
<jjardon> ?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: which bug?
<bcurtiswx> bug #113230
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 113230 in empathy "Status title should be gender-dependant" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113230
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: I think the translations would be appropriate. But I am not sure how successful this will be...
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: yeah, me either.. hmm
<hggdh> but it makes sense
<jjardon> Could someone confirm bug #438408 too?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 438408 in nemiver "Upgrade ubuntu package to drop libgail dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438408
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: yeah the bug itself makes sense.. its where it _should_ go to get the quickest attention is my confusion
<hggdh> I think translations would be the right place, then. I hope
<bcurtiswx> what is the translations package then?
<hggdh> ah, *that* I do not know, never opened a translation bug
<mac_v> !logs
<ubot4> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bcurtiswx> </shock> :P
<shakaran1> Hi, I need more attention for a bug, where I can get?
<bcurtiswx> seb must be crashing
<bcurtiswx> shakaran1: which bug is this?
<shakaran1> The LP bug 435193 is reported 5 days ago. It is important. Many users have this issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435193 in ubuntu-website "keyserver.ubuntu.com down all time - (110) Connection timed out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435193
<bcurtiswx> shakaran1: i can ping it perfectly fine right now
<yofel> bcurtiswx: I remember that, had it too, I could ping it all the time but had numerous timeouts when trying to get a key
<shakaran1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/280753/
<shakaran1> it have ping, but dont any data with response for keys
<shakaran1> If you put keyserver.ubuntu.com on firefox, you get a 110 error message
<shakaran1> Maybe is need a more powerful server o duplication. This servers is accesed for many people. Maybe on a moments is ok, but the most of time is down
<bcurtiswx> shakaran1: as yofel said, pings may always work, but the functionality of the commands to the server are a different story
<shakaran1> well, it is fixable?
<yofel> finished the wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Debugging%20Kernel%20General
<shakaran1> yofel: Can I translate that page to Spanish?
<yofel> shakaran1: why would you? The page contains responses for launchpad bugs which should always be reported in english
<bcurtiswx> shakaran1: i really can't say I  would know where to go with the key-server bug...
<bcurtiswx> i wonder if thats more of a launchpad thing?
<yofel> it would help to know who the admin of keyserver.ubuntu.com is...
<shakaran1> yofel: well, you can response on english, but reporters maybe dont understand your reply, then you send to the locale version for understand
<shakaran1> The maintainer seems to be Matthew Nuzum, Someone knows?
<shakaran1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<bcurtiswx> my debate is whether is really a website problem
<yofel> shakaran1: well, I really don't know how spanish support is handled here so you should best ask somebody else, I personally don't have anything against it.
<shakaran1> From personal Matthew Nuzum's launchpad site (https://launchpad.net/~newz): I am a webapplication programmer and the ubuntu.com webmaster.
<bcurtiswx> i don't think the keyserver is his issue
<shakaran1> he is the webmaster of ubuntu.com...
<jpds> The keyserver is known to have problems.
<bcurtiswx> jpds: yeah, shakaran1 reported a bug about it, but im pretty clueless as to what package/group to have it a part of or who to even ask
<shakaran1> Who if not instruct the keyserver? Keyserver mirrors could be made?
<jpds> shakaran1: there already are mirrors, use subkeys.pgp.net for example.
<shakaran1> Umm, I'm afraid my bug will be forgotten because of the expiration
<jpds> shakaran1: It is a known issue and is being worked on by the sysadmin team.
<shakaran1> well, good to hear, I love Ubuntu and have much hope in their community and developers.
<jpds> shakaran1, bcurtiswx; should be back now.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-29
<rigel> hi, whenever i try and set up a printer on a cups server on my lan, i get a kernel panic and reboot
<rigel> how do i track this bug down
<twisted_steel> I just came across this ... http://www.theopenhouseproject.com/2009/09/02/end-google-group-spam/
<twisted_steel> oops, wrong channel :(
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> does anyone use a translation of a firefox?
<MyXelf_> hi micahg
<hggdh> micahg1: I can run it in English, French, or Portuguese
<bddebian> Boo
<MagicFab> hi - I just noticed some packages missing from lpia builds. What should i log this against ?
<MagicFab> Should I log one bug for each package ?
<MagicFab> specifically, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=brother-
<mahfouz> did anybody notice that you get certain thumbnails flashing up around the area of the pointer in karmic, sometimes (not at all times) when I hover over links in firefox
<mahfouz> but also in ubuntu desktop I believe
<mahfouz> I don't know how to file a bug because it's difficult to describe, cannot make a screenshot either
<mahfouz> so I was asking here to check if the problem is known
<MyXelf_> micahg: hi!
<micahg> Hi MyXelf_
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - you haven't made any customizations to your GDM session have you?
<chrisccoulson> your upgrade issue suggests that something in the GDM session spawned a gvfs daemon
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: this is what I think also, but I do not remember trying to customise it
<chrisccoulson> is there a gvfs-fuse-daemon running for the GDM user?
<chrisccoulson> if so, what other session agents are running for that user?
<hggdh> dammit. Yes
<hggdh> got one fuse for myself, and one for gdm
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would be why
<chrisccoulson> i take it there is also a gvfsd process for the gdm user too?
<chrisccoulson> what other processes are running?
<hggdh> for gdm?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, for gdm
<hggdh> a truckload: gvfsd, dbus-daemon, libgconf2, notification-daemon, gdu-vol-monitor, gphoto2-vol-monitor (!!)
<hggdh> I *must* have run a config on gdm, somehow :-(
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i might know whats causing that
<chrisccoulson> one second
<hggdh> k
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, it's not what i thought ;)
<hggdh> let's assume I *did* customise gdm. How do I Uncustomise the beast?
<hggdh> can I simply rm -rf /var/lib/gdm/* ?
<seb128> hggdh, gconftool --unset key?
<seb128> hggdh, or remove the gconf dir there
<hggdh> seb128: I will try both ;-) I would guess --unset will also ne needed
<hggdh> and a logout/login
<seb128> "also"
<seb128> no
<seb128> either of those
<seb128> you just need to unset the gdm user keys
<seb128> deleting the directory will do
<seb128> or the corresponding xml there
<seb128> or using gconftool
<hggdh> seb128: thank you
<hggdh> brb
<hggdh> yay, removing the files + stopping gdm + killing leftover processes did the trick, it seems
<seb128> hggdh, you just need to restart the greeter to try such changes
<hggdh> I tried, but got some error pop-ups, and decided to go for the full cleanup
<hggdh> just in case
<mac_v> !logs
<ubot4`> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<MyXelf_> micahg: i've been expecting you since yesterday
<micahg> MyXelf_: expecting me?  what did I  do?
<MyXelf_> micahg: and you showed up, right when i was not here
<MyXelf_> micahg: sorry, maybe waiting for you is the right thing to say
<micahg> :)
<MyXelf_> micahg: do you remember about my bug?
<micahg> MyXelf_: no, sorry, lots of bugs going through my head :)
<MyXelf_> micahg: u told me last week, u would hup it in the kernel list or something like that
<MyXelf_> micahg: let me look for the number
<MyXelf_> micahg: 435917
<micahg> bug 435917
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 435917 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper - using ppp [kernel 2.6.31-10.35-generic]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435917
<micahg> MyXelf_: if I remember correctly, I suggested that you hop in #ubuntu-kernel and ask someone to look at it if it got no response
<MyXelf_> micahg: i didn't got it in that way
<mahfouz> so nobody else seeing these flashes around the pointer area in karmic?
<MyXelf_> micahg: i'm sorry
<mahfouz> i was wondering if I should file a bug
<MyXelf_> micahg: can u please tell me what can i do?
<MyXelf_> micahg: i'm joining that channel right now
<micahg> MyXelf_: yep
<micahg> mahfouz: check in #ubuntu+1 to see if anyone else is seeing it
<mahfouz> ok
<MyXelf_> micahg: should i "talk" with the people, or should i do the bug xxxxxx trick or something related?
<micahg> ask if someone could please look at bug xxxxxx
<MyXelf_> okie
<MyXelf_> thanks a lot, again
<MyXelf_> micahg: i can see you say bug in a sentence and the trick happens anyway lol
<micahg> yep
<MyXelf_> micahg: looks like i make some progress about bug 435917
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 435917 in linux "BUG: scheduling while atomic: swapper - using ppp [kernel 2.6.31-10.35-generic]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435917
<MyXelf_> micahg: lol, i love that tricky thing
<micahg> MyXelf_: great
<MyXelf_> micahg: thanks to u
<micahg> MyXelf_: nah, thanks to you
<BUGabundo> boas noites
<DustinAmodeo> micahg: hey i just got an email from you about triaging some firefox bugs?
<Kamusin> anybody has a funny bug in his list?, with steps to reproduce would be very nice
<Kamusin> package is not important, is for a presentation (nothing formal)? thanks
<micahg> hi DustinAmodeo
<DustinAmodeo> hello there
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: what tz are you in?
<DustinAmodeo> central
<micahg> ok
<micahg> are you available later tonight?
<DustinAmodeo> i will be around 8:15
<DustinAmodeo> i tutor college kids in about 30 minutes until then
<micahg> ok
<micahg> cool
<micahg> I'm trying to finish something at work right now
<DustinAmodeo> kk
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-30
<hggdh> micahg: you will be mentoring Dustin?
 * micahg will try
<DustinAmodeo> hey micahg, around?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> but I'm still trying to figure something out...
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: PM?
<XDevHald> BTS is not working for reporting bugs, need to know how to gather ubuntu-bug from the apport.
<micahg> XDevHald: are you trying to submit a bug to debian or ubuntu?
<XDevHald> Hey micahg: I am fixing/reporting/triaging
<micahg> XDevHald: you want to report to ubuntu?
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: ok, which FF version are you using?
<XDevHald> My apologies micahg as I wasn't able to understand the question.
<micahg> XDevHald: that was going to be my line :)
<XDevHald> Hehe
<XDevHald> I was using the Debian BTS software to report/fix the bugs from launchpad but BTS is no longer supported. Claims I need to use ubuntu-bug from the apport
<micahg> ok, to report to Ubuntu, it's ubuntu-bug PKGNAME
<XDevHald> ah
<XDevHald> Thank you micahg, I appreciate the clarification :-)
<micahg> np XDevHald
<XDevHald> micahg: What about a tool to fix the bugs?
<micahg> XDevHald: fix? how?
<XDevHald> Say if there is a bug from launchpad and I want to contribute on fixing it. How would I go about gathering the package that they want fixed on my desktop to triage and then fix
<XDevHald> bbiab, PM if you can micahg.
<micahg> XDevHald: depends on the package
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: I'm assuming you've read the triaging guides?
<DustinAmodeo> i have
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, why don't you grab a bug from the firefox-3.0 package
<micahg> and we can look at it
<DustinAmodeo> can i sort bugs by package?
<micahg> you can go to a specific package
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0
<DustinAmodeo> i'm still here
<DustinAmodeo> just sorting through this
<DustinAmodeo> so i'm looking at Bug #327943
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 327943 in firefox-3.0 "firefox crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3_column_int64()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327943
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: maybe try one that's not a crash...
<DustinAmodeo> looking at Bug #340032
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 340032 in firefox-3.0 "Jaunty: Firefox crashes while using plugin finder service" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340032
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: ok, what do you think abotu this?
<DustinAmodeo> micahg: from a straight triage perpective, it seems to have all of the initial relevant data
<micahg> ok, but how old is the bug?
<micahg> and what version was it reported against?
<DustinAmodeo> ahh...over 6 months old and alpha 9.04
<micahg> yep
<micahg> so, now what do you think?
<DustinAmodeo> that i would be unable to duplicate the bug, so a message should be sent to the bug reporter to confirm that it is no longer an issue?
<micahg> yes, there should be a paragraph about obsolete versions on the responses page
<DustinAmodeo> "
<DustinAmodeo> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. However, according to this report, you are not using the most recent version of this package for your Ubuntu release. Please upgrade to the most recent version and let us know if you are still having this issue. Thanks in advance. "
<DustinAmodeo> so i'll just add that to the comments?
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: normally pastebin is better for such things...but yes, and you might want to tweak it to say not using the release version of Jaunty
 * micahg remembers pastebining lots of comments to be evaluated :)
<DustinAmodeo> now i would also want to change the status of it?
<micahg> yes DustinAmodeo
<micahg> what do you think it should be?
<DustinAmodeo> incomplete
<micahg> yep[
<micahg> and BTW, text looks great
<DustinAmodeo> and this is where i go to the wait 4 weeks period? then a reminder, then 2 weeks later invalidate it?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> BTW, I suggest subscribing to the bug
<DustinAmodeo> right. i was just about to ask if i had to note it and manually go back to it
<micahg> if you click the down arrow next to the task, you can do it all at once (set status, respond, subscribe)
<test34> Can someone look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/434121 and tell me if it should really be invalid? because I think it is very confusing that this checkbox ("Use message indicators") shows the icon in the notification area.  And also, it probably should be enabled by default
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 434121 in empathy "no notification area for new empathy update" [Undecided,Invalid]
<DustinAmodeo> oh cool
<micahg> test34: yes, it seems more like a support request than a bug
<test34> ok then thanks micahg
<DustinAmodeo> so for now i'm done with this bug?
<micahg> yep
<DustinAmodeo> thanks
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: you want to grab another?
<DustinAmodeo> absolutely
<DustinAmodeo> is it beneficial for me to go through these ones that were created with alpha jaunty?
<DustinAmodeo> i'm looking at Bug #425764
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 425764 in firefox-3.0 "Tools-->Downloads-->"Open in containing folder" opens the file itself and not the folder!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425764
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: if there are a lot of them
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: can you duplicate it?
<DustinAmodeo> and i've already attempted to duplicate the problem with 3.0.14
<DustinAmodeo> and thje program is running as expected
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: you mean it opens the file manager?
<DustinAmodeo> it does
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: what flavor of Ubuntu
<DustinAmodeo> 9.04
<micahg> yes, but what desktop env?
<DustinAmodeo> gnome
<DustinAmodeo> sorry
<micahg> KDE, Gnome, Xfce?
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well
<micahg> the reported is most likely using KDE
<micahg> *reported
<micahg> *reporter
<DustinAmodeo> what leads you to make that inference? is KDE more commonly used?
<micahg> no
<micahg> the user references Dolphin which is the KDE4 file manager
<DustinAmodeo> the nautilus equivalent?
<DustinAmodeo> i see.
<micahg> yes
<DustinAmodeo> so then i would leave this bug alone for someone running KDE?
<DustinAmodeo> or make a note saying that i couldn't duplicate it in Gnome with FF 3.0.14?
<micahg> or you can try to find someone running KDE on Jaunty to duplicate it?
<DustinAmodeo> the few friends i have running ubuntu are all in gnome
<DustinAmodeo> if that's what you mean
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: I think this is an upstream issue :)
<micahg> mozilla bug 266600
<ubot4`> Mozilla bug 266600 in Download Manager "Open containing folder function does nothing (KDE)" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=266600
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: take a look at the responses page for upstreaming issues
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: actually hold on
<micahg> just found the duplicate :)
<micahg> bug 133133
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 133133 in firefox ""Open containing folder" is only working if nautilus is present" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133133
<DustinAmodeo> nice :)
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: you want to mark it?
<DustinAmodeo> i just did
<DustinAmodeo> confirm i did it right?
<micahg> DustinAmodeo: looks good
<DustinAmodeo> thanks for your help
<DustinAmodeo> :)
<DustinAmodeo> i have to get caught up on some work
<DustinAmodeo> but clearly still need some more help
<micahg> np, feel free to come back
<DustinAmodeo> so i'll catch you in here another time and go through a few more
<micahg> you did great!
<DustinAmodeo> appreciate it
<DustinAmodeo> :)
<DustinAmodeo> have a good evening
<micahg> bdmurray: hi, it seems like it's not processing the stats right...the list you posted shows I did many bugs yesterday (UTC based)
<micahg> bdmurray: nevermind :( it wasn't UTC 00:00 when it was posted
<alkisg> Hello, I reported a bug in 8.10, then it was triaged, and now (9.04) it's fixed. Can I mark it as "Fix released" even though I don't know exactly when it was fixed?
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/212802
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 212802 in ltsp "Server brightness popup window shown in clients" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> alkisg: generally not
<alkisg> micahg: invalid, then?
<micahg> We generally mark the bug invalid if we do not know what fixed it
<alkisg> It was the newer gnome-power-manager version :)
<alkisg> OK, I'll mark it as invalid
<alkisg> (gnome-power-manager was completely redesigned, but it would take a lot of testing to see in which version exactly it was fixed...)
<alkisg> micahg: thsnk
<alkisg> *thanks
<micahg> np alkisg
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hello bugsquad ;)
<slacker_nl> hello to all
<slacker_nl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guessnet/+bug/433677 << debian has just released a new version of guessnet, would that make karmic?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 433677 in guessnet "Unknown pcap error" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> slacker_nl: check in #ubuntu-motu
<slacker_nl> micahg: will do
<Luit> not sure where to file this bug: somehow my laptop shows a charge rate of +700W when connected to the charger...
<Luit> is this a bug or just a misconfiguration?
<Luit> (the discharge rate is 15W max, and charging is about twice as fast I guess, so it should be around 35W charge rate instead)
<Luit> so the charge rate shows about 20x the real rate...
<Luit> looks like it can' t even be 35W, considering the charger only rates 30W
<Luit> so it shouldn' t be 718,4 W, that' s for sure
<joaopinto> I have this funny bug of only getting sound from firefox+flash and nothing else, it seems to have happened after installing the flash player package
<joaopinto> any tipos how to debug/report it ?
<Personne> Hi
<Personne> I encount a problem using Samba
<Personne> I don't understand why, when I create a file, this one is 644 mode
<Personne> I add this in my smb.conf : http://pastealacon.com/5919
<Personne> (on the server)
<Personne> On my Ubuntu, I use Autofs, with this command : administration -fstype=cifs,credentials=/etc/auto.partage.auth,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=100,file_mode=760,dir_mode=775,workgroup=BUREAU ://192.168.0.200/administration
<Personne> And it always change the created file in 644 :(
<Personne> I test on a Windows client, and a NuTyx client (another linux), it works.
<Personne> So I consider it's a bug of smbfs package
<hggdh> Personne: this channel is not a support channel, but a bug-work (triage, control) one. Please try #ubuntu, or (in your case) #ubuntu-fr
<Personne> They don't have skills to respond on #ubuntu-fr  :'(
<Personne> I read the bug page but I don't find how to give the report of this bug
<Personne> He is similar to http://fixunix.com/samba/244438-samba-ubuntu-7-10-64-bit-server-cant-write-shares.html
<hggdh> Ok
<hggdh> Personne: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Personne> I do not have a well spell english to explain my problem in english I think
<Personne> jaunty
<Personne> (i'm french, that's why I encount some problems speaking english)
<hggdh> Personne: no problem (and yes, this is why I suggested -fr ;-))
<Personne> What could I do ?
<hggdh> Personne: it does sound like a bug. Are you up-to-date on Jaunty?
<Personne> hum, a moment, I try a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to tell you this ;)
<hggdh> merci
<Personne> Hum, it seems that i'm not utd (up to date), but that's the package which I have to load : apport apport-gtk linux-headers-2.6.28-15 linux-headers-2.6.28-15-generic linux-image-2.6.28-15-generic linux-libc-dev python-apport python-problem-report
<Personne> I think it's not "important"
<Personne> I search with rgrep in some files (which contains the word "samba"), and it reveals something like usershare_acl variable
<Personne> I think that the compilation change this variable to 644
<hggdh> Personne: open a bug on this: run, on a terminal, 'ubuntu-bug smbfs'
<hggdh> and point to your findings
<CarlFK> I can't figure out how to report a bug...
<Personne> hggdh: in a console I can explain my problem with annoting something ?
<Personne> hggdh: I try this with the alt+f2 shortcut
<CarlFK> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu  click 'Report a bug" takes me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<hggdh> Personne: 'ubuntu-bug' will collect the necessary data for the smbfs package, and open a browser on LP.net for you to enter more details
<CarlFK> "you can file one via Launchpad." which takes me back to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Personne> CarlFK: It's seems that I just have read it :D
<Personne> CarlFK: but I'm not so "good" in english ;)
<hggdh> CarlFK: hum. This loop is not good :-(
<CarlFK> Personne:  I was not directing that to you. your english is pretty good
<hggdh> CarlFK: I just tried it, and I cannot repeat: when I click on 'report a bug', I am taken to the +filebug page
<hggdh> this is on Edge
<Personne> Oh really ? oÔ
<hggdh> Personne: this is only on edge.launchpad.net, which you may (or may not) have access
<CarlFK> hggdh: are you hitting:  <h2>Get Involved</h2>    <ul>     <li>       <a href="https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug" class="menu-link-report_bug sprite bugs">Report a bug</a>
<greg-g> html doesn't really work in IRC :)
<Personne> I always comme on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Personne> when I click on "report a bug" -__-
<hggdh> Personne: yes, this is why I asked you to run 'ubuntu-bug'
<Personne> "If you need help in finding the right package or providing appropriate information ask someone on #ubuntu-bugs on the Freenode IRC server or on the bugsquad mailing list. "
<Personne> hggdh: ok I try in a console
<hggdh> CarlFK: I will have to look at the source, but yes, I clicked on 'report a bug' under the "Get Involved" header
<Personne> "644 permissions on fresh file creating" <= is that a good summary ?
<greg-g> Personne: yes. It can be changed later if needed.
<Personne> ok.
<Personne> Oh, some others bugs look like the mine :)
<Personne> (I really have some problems understanding launchpad and the english language :s)
<CarlFK> @#$@  something funky going on.  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/439419  click "Report another bug about nautilus in ubuntu" https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 439419 in nautilus "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.24-22-lpia_2.6.24-22.45netbook9_lpia.deb: files list file for package `libxcb-shape0' is missing final newline" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK> get redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<CarlFK> is there some setting to tell firefox to tell me about redirects?
<CarlFK> wget tells me I need to log in.. I am logged into lp... maybe I should turn off edge
<hggdh> maybe a cache issue?
<Personne> oh my bug seems to be here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/263228
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 263228 in samba "problems with file-permissions using linux-cifs-client" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Personne> but the dev said they don't have the information for changing this
<Personne> But what I see is that there was a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/332431 , changed by a patch creation : http://www.nabble.com/ACLs-under-Samba-3.3.0-td21753941.html
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 332431 in samba "9.04 Jaunty Samba 2:3.3.0-3ubuntu2: files (permissions set to a=rwx) can only be renamed by owner although their content can be changed by all" [High,Fix released]
<Personne> And so, I think that the patch affect the permissions
<CarlFK> hggdh:  (10:38:05 AM) Ursinha: CarlFK, yes, the ubuntu process to file a bug changed, so you have to append the no-redirect for it to go to lp
<hggdh> CarlFK: I am sure I did not append no-redirect ;-)
<CarlFK> maybe a cache issue?  :)
<hggdh> CarlFK: no, it is membership in the bug(squad|control) groups
<ebroder> I'm helping run a local event for the global jam on Saturday, and I'm expecting to have a lot of people with, at best, a knowledge of how to use Ubuntu but not much development background. Are there any docs on how to find bugs that would be good for them to work on?
<ebroder> Or things for them to test, or whatever
<trijntje> what should i do when i want to retract a bug-report?
<yofel> :q
<yofel> argh... wrong window -.-
<sandberg> Anyone experienced X-crashed while upgrading from Jaunty to Karmic?
<sandberg> Think X crashed while the fglrx package was upgraded... :(
<joaopinto> hi
<joaopinto> how do I link an LP bug to a bugzilla ?
<BUGabundo> hey joaopinto
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: click on affect project
<BUGabundo> LP edge or production?
<BUGabundo> UIs are diff
<joaopinto> LP prod
<BUGabundo> did you manage to find the button joaopinto?
<joaopinto> yes, it's linked
<joaopinto> now I need to check that someone of the -desktop team will pick it up
<BUGabundo> seb128: are you here?
<BUGabundo> can you look at joaopinto bug?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: or try #u-dekstop :)
<joaopinto> done :P
<BUGabundo> YAY
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-01
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> ood morning
<thekorn> s/ood/good/
<davmor2> thekorn: too much doctor who dude ;)
<thekorn> WHO
 * thekorn googles
<davmor2> thekorn: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ood
<thekorn> oh, how scary
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> pedro_: hello?
<pedro_> bdmurray, hi!
<bdmurray> pedro_: well, I can't recreate the bug I was going to ask about any more.
<pedro_> bdmurray, m what was it?
<bdmurray> with rhythmbox a few times I've search for artist then double clicked on a song in the search results and it won't start playing
<bdmurray> the little play icon is there in the track list but it isn't actually playing
<pedro_> i think i've seen something similar upstream
 * pedro_ checks
<pedro_> bdmurray, not the same you're facing, could you open a new report if you can reproduce it later?
<bdmurray> pedro_: of course, thanks
<pedro_> bdmurray, having the output of GST_DEBUG=*:4 rhythmbox -D player would be helpful too
<pedro_> bdmurray, btw are you using the crossfading backend?
<pedro_> i'm trying to reproduce it here but i can't
<jcastro> pedro_: next week can we check out the report and start pruning things to green?
<pedro_> jcastro, sure!, i love green ;-)
<pedro_> just wondering is greasemonkey broken on karmic or just me and my bad luck?
<pedro_> can't see the lp improvements script
<bdmurray> pedro_: karma suffix broke while you were on vacation I think, do you have the latest version of the package?
<pedro_> bdmurray, i think so, i'm using the 0.8-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<pedro_> weird that i don't see the little monkey face at the bottom on firefox
<bdmurray> you don't need greasemonkey for the extension to work
<jcastro> also pedro_ and bdmurray
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<jcastro> you cannot escape
<pedro_> bdmurray, works fine with a new ff profile, seems mine is br0ken somehow
<pedro_> time to clean that up
<Lazy> hi, is my bug report in wrong category? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/437087
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 437087 in update-manager "Update manager fails while trying to update from Jaunty to Karmic alpha 6" [Undecided,New]
<Lazy> should it be for openoffice instead of update-manager?
<kees> bdmurray, ogasawara, pedro_, jcastro: can one of add intellectronica to ubuntu-bug-control on staging?
<kees> eg, ubuntu-bugcontrol
<kees> s/eg/er/  goodness, time for lunch
<Ueland> goodnes, time for dinner!
<kees> hehe
<ogasawara> kees: done
<kees> ogasawara: thanks
<dreimark> does one know if it is a bug that I can't copy an image of one slide in ooo and insert it on an other slide?
<micahg> dreimark: try #ubuntu for support
<dreimark> will, do.
<dreimark> micahg: also ooo 3.1.1 crashes on openoffice.org /tmp/test.odt
<micahg> dreimark: that's probably a bug, you can submit with ubuntu-bug
<dreimark> I tried but it crashes to early I can't get anything to submit
<micahg> dreimark: do you have apport enabled?
<dreimark> yes
<dreimark> looks again may be I did something wrong
<micahg> ok, well, you can submit a bug anyways with ubuntu-bug ooffice
<fccf> So I think I have found a legitimate bug, that I have been able to recreate and I want to see if someone else can verify before I file the report, the bug is in 'vino' in the System>Preferences>RemoteDesktop ... If you set a password when first enableing 'vino' and later change the password, neither the new password or the old passwords work .. and it passes an authentication failure back to the client... This in on Hardy... I believe this has something 
<BUGabundo> hey every one. guud evening
<fccf> I put this bug back into the queue bug #141032 and added some inportant information for bugteam and upstream, also Confirmed and updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vino/+bug/141032  ... Thanks Guys ... I'm Out
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 141032 in vino "Can't change vino password in 7.04 and 8.04" [Low,Confirmed]
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 141032 in vino "Can't change vino password in 7.04 and 8.04" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/141032
<jblackhall> I've got a bug report that I may be a regression in karmic, but it's only marked as affecting the package (i.e. not affecting karmic itself).  is there a way for me to add Karmic so that it shows up on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic ?
<BUGabundo> jblackhall: you nominate it to a milestone
<BUGabundo> you can try RC
<greg-g> bdmurray: are you getting a feeling of how people are feeling about 5-a-day recently? (I know, too many feelings :) )
<bdmurray> jblackhall: you would nominate it for a release and then that nomination would need to be approved
<bdmurray> greg-g: I haven't heard much feedback (feelings) about 5-a-day recently
<bdmurray> greg-g: why?
<greg-g> bdmurray: personally curious and also a friend is working on a new project that will incorporate a similar type of 'game' for users
<bdmurray> greg-g: maybe my blog post wasn't sufficient publicity as not many individuals are participating it in (on a daily or weekly streak)
<greg-g> bdmurray: yeah :(
 * greg-g hangs head
<bdmurray> its only 5 man!
<greg-g> I know I know... my excuse is, uh, two part-time jobs! ;)
<greg-g> hopefully this saturday will get me back in the saddle
<greg-g> (at our LoCo's Bug Jam)
<bdrung> against which package should i file a bug, if the selected keyboard variant has some problems in a tty (but works in gnome)?
<virtuald> maybe consolekit something
<virtuald> things were so much easier to fix before dbus
<bdrung> virtuald: thanks
<jblackhall> BUGabundo: thanks, I had nominated it for Karmic already, but that didn't make it show up on the launchpad karmic page.  I'm assuming it needs to be approved first.  This is the bug I'm talking about: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/425552
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 425552 in indicator-session "[Karmic Alpha 5] no preferences settings in indicator-applet-session logging out menu (top right menu) " [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-02
<jblackhall> seems to me like an important (but very obvious) regression since Jaunty, so I'm assuming they know it's there and it's either 1. on purpose and it won't be fixed or 2. it's already planned to be fixed
<dholbach> good morning
<Franoculator> alright, I have an issue with 9.10 beta UNR, and I need some guidance as to how to produce some meaningful errors to report.
<Franoculator> I hit the rfkill key, and my wifi card is disabled, but the system hangs and has to be reset.
<Franoculator> how can I get more details to include in a bug report?  or is that the best I can offer?
<YoBoY> perhaps looking in the log files to see what appened
<thekorn> good morning everybody
<Mez> how am I settng a 5-a-day tag for the jam?
<hacktick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<mwider> hello, I have small question about package debuging ...
<mwider> lets say I'd like to debug some package, I downloaded dbg symbols
<mwider> but how can I use it with gdb?
<dholbach> Mez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<Mez> dholbach: I've read, no idea how to create a tag though.
<dholbach> Mez: add your team to the list
<dholbach> you see the table
<dholbach> use that :)
<dholbach> ask participants to also join https://launchpad.net/~5-a-day-participants/+join
<dholbach> choose a tag
<Mez> oh, so the tag doesnt need to be configured anywhere
<Mez> cool
<dholbach> Mez: where could the documentation be clearer?
<Mez> dholbach: I'm thinking "Ok, I need to create a tag for this" ... and then thinking "ok, so how do I do that"
<Mez> needs to explain what the tag is in more detail maybe
<Mez> Also, an interesting thing that's just been asked.
<Mez> What is "gravity"? (related to bugs)
<dholbach> dunno
<dholbach> maybe people who said "affects me too"?
<Mez> 420 for a bug that was reported yesterday?
<Mez> I thought that myself, but I don't know
<dholbach> best to ask bdmurray when he turns up
<dholbach> I just added a line about the tag
<thekorn> there is a box at http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bugnumbers/yesterday.html which explains how gravity is calculated
<dholbach> Mez: ^
<thatscoteng> hi folks,
<thatscoteng> I am wanting to report a problem with the installer system but not sure of the pakage
<thatscoteng> I had selected dvorak keyboard during the install of karmic beta, but this has been ignored and I have been given the default keyboard
<dholbach> thatscoteng: try asking cjwatson or evand in #ubuntu-devel
<dholbach> IIRC they were discussing something like that a bit earlier on
<thatscoteng> thanks
<imi> hello
<imi> I am about to report a bug: if I translate it back from hungarian correctly in the places->recently used documents menu when you open a document by clickin it there, no matter how regularly do that, that document will swap out of the list. so somehow using a recent document from that place, doesn't counts toward recent usage
<imi> and I don't know which package to report as containing this bug
<hggdh> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> pong
<douwe_> Hi, I'm trying out the karmic beta right now and was wondering if anything is known about problems with the sis191 wired lan driver. It connects fine, but quality is erratic and anything more than a webpage consisting of text makes it incredibly slow. I don't have this problem on windows
<Franoculator> I have an issue with 9.10 beta UNR, and I need some guidance as to how to produce some meaningful errors to report.
<Franoculator> I hit the rfkill key, and my wifi card is disabled, but the system hangs and has to be reset.
<Franoculator> how can I get more details to include in a bug report?  or is that the best I can offer?
<olmari> maco:  here I am
<maco> olmari: ok, so check out http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs and search a bit to see if a bug fitting your issue has been reported
<maco> olmari: also, is this karmic or jaunty?
<marco_> hi
<marco_> can i report 2 bug? :o
<maco> marco_: just run "ubuntu-bug <packagename>" like "ubuntu-bug firefox-3.5" or what have you
<maco> itll walk you through
<marco_> help me just to understand the package :P
<marco_> it's plasma related i thing
<olmari> maco:  karmic, and at quick look, couldn't see that this exact same symptom, yet more or less similar slash propably related
<marco_> when i turn on composition and changed some effect
<maco> olmari: ok well id guess the problem is devicekit, so "ubuntu-bug devicekit" and state your problem and also say "may be related to bugs... " and list eh numbers
<marco_> the font configuration changed
<marco_> i really liked the customization at beginning
<maco> did you change your plasma theme?
<marco_> no
<marco_> just activated composition
<marco_> the font size SHOULD be the same
<marco_> at least in system settings is the same
<maco> ok
<marco_> but it's very smaller
<maco> hrm sebas would know this
<marco_> and if i press "defaults" it changes to KDE defaults
<marco_> not Kubuntu defaults
<marco_> u understand?
<marco_> sry mt english :S
<marco_> my*
<maco> yeah
<marco_> then
<marco_> what i should write and where? :P
<marco_> ah
<marco_> and another thing
<marco_> but i think u noticed that
<marco_> kpackagekit doesn't ask for root pswd
<maco> its supposed to ask for your pw, not root
<maco> root has no pw in ubuntu
<maco> but i think it uses policykit and doesnt actually try to ask until you try to do something
<maco> just browsing package lists doesnt require it
<marco_> in any case
<marco_> it doesn't work :P
<marco_> even if i run "sudo kpackagekit" from terminal
<marco_> ah
<marco_> i forgot to say
<olmari> maco: thanks :)
<marco_> i'm talking about 9.10 beta
<maco> marco_: so am i
<maco> marco_: and iirc, *no* policykit based apps work if you run them with sudo. unless that bug has been fixed. which i dont recall seeing email about
<maco> it should prompt for your pw after you tell it to do something though
<maco> unless youre still within the sudo timeout
<trijntje> do ubuntu-doc people hang out here? (and if so, say something please)
<james_w> trijntje: you're more likely to find someone in #ubuntu-doc
<trijntje> james_w, I didn't know that channel, thanks
<bcurtiswx> anyone else having SLOW update speeds?
<Franoculator> happens everytime a release is announced.
<Franoculator> mirrors are getting pounded.
<bcurtiswx> betas though?
<bcurtiswx> i know final release is horrible
<micahg> bcurtiswx: try to find a faster local mirror: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Franoculator> yep.
<bcurtiswx> beta aren't as bad
 * micahg upgraded last night
<bcurtiswx> is this is any sign.. lol
<micahg> karmic rocks
<Franoculator> agreed.
<Franoculator> took some work getting my wireless driver working, but otherwise, well done (Netbook Remix here)
<bcurtiswx> its soo buggy still tho
<micahg> I don't know what they did but memory management is so much better
<micahg> I've got FF, TB, and Eclispe running and only using 1.4GB of RAM
<bcurtiswx> what is eclipse again?
<Franoculator> java IDE
<micahg> well, IDE for lots of languages (i use it for PHP)
<Franoculator> it's written in java, I mean.
<Franoculator> I've been using Netbeans.
<Franoculator> much speedier than Eclipse, and the window decorations aren't as bulky.
<micahg> yeah
<Franoculator> (handy on a laptop)
<micahg> I wanted to try netbeans 6.7 that's in karmic
<Franoculator> I just get it from sun.
<bcurtiswx> lol, ok
<micahg> bcurtiswx: did a local mirror help?
<bcurtiswx> nope, all slammed
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> so what do you like most about Karmic.. ?
<bcurtiswx> other than memory management
<bcurtiswx> lol
<Franoculator> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/ubuntu <-- fast
<Franoculator> new netbook UI.
<micahg> try mirror.anl.gov <--- 10Gpbs net connection
<bcurtiswx> micahg: lol, that servers sooo far behind right now
<bcurtiswx> believe it or not the main server is faster than the US one
<micahg> bcurtiswx: that's usually the case, both are in England in any case
<dragon> Is the package "unattended-upgrades" documented somewhere? If not, it's a bug.
<Guest21681> hey
<Guest21681> trying to install with wubi (the one included in ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso at / level) and it wants to donwload karmic-desktop-amd64.iso instead..
<Guest21681> did someone for get to recompile wubi to use the beta naming intead of the daily build ?
<micahg> Guest21681: try #ubuntu+1 for support, if they say it's a bug, then we can help you file it if need be
<Guest21681> ok
<computerquip> Is it Hug day yet?
<bcurtiswx> computerquip: Sunday is Global Jam Day :D
<computerquip> I love this place already. T.T
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I thought it's Global Jam Weekend
<bcurtiswx> micahg: advertisements i've seen are for sunday i think
<bcurtiswx> could be mistaken
<bdmurray> its the whole weekend, and today
<computerquip> Today's Global Jam Weekend as well? I wonder why it's called Global Jam.
<bdmurray> well I think it is Saturday somewhere
<computerquip> So what makes these "sessions" different from any other day?
<computerquip> I notice they happen quite often...
<computerquip> brb, installing Ubuntu 9.10
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> just touching and leaving. busy night :)
<tormod> davidelizondo here?
<tormod> "david" on launchpad is messing up some bugs, how to stop him?
<BUGabundo> tormod: report on #launchpad
<BUGabundo> and open a Question against Launchpad
<BUGabundo> so admins can block him
<BUGabundo> you can also contact Ubuntu Council, if he is a community user
<BUGabundo> and report hime
<BUGabundo> *him
<hggdh> tormod, can you give us a bug # as an example?
<tormod> hggdh, look up his lp page -> bugs, sort on most recently changed
<tormod> I filed the launchpad Question
<hggdh> tormod, ~david on LP gives 'David Allouche'
<tormod> no, "david" is his full name
<tormod> davidelizondo2006
<hggdh> now that is better
<tormod> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~davidelizondo2006
<tormod> sorry I was so slow, I had closed all this pages
<hggdh> tormod, np.
<hggdh> tormod: one more option is to get to #launchpad and ask for a faster turnaround on blocking this person
<tormod> hggdh, I already asked in #launchpad
<hggdh> and they told you to open a question?
<tormod> it's quiet in there :)
<hggdh> well, at least it is restricted to 30 bugs so far...
<hggdh> tormod, do you have the question url?
<tormod> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/84565
<hggdh> I reforced your call for action on #lp ;-)
<bdmurray> I'm on it
<BUGabundo> hggdh: I was the one who told him to open a Question
<hggdh> BUGabundo: ah, OK, not reading the backlog does complicate the understanding
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> np
<hggdh> well, anyway, off for dinner
<hggdh> brb
<tormod> after publishing a branch with a fix, should I set the bug to New, Unassigned?
<hggdh> tormod: you should ask for a merge
<tormod> and the bug status?
<hggdh> hum. Confirmed, or triaged. Not sure, though
<hggdh> but certainly unassigned
<tormod> well I can not set triaged anyway :)
<hggdh> heh
<tormod> I assigned to myself when working on it
<hggdh> that's correct procedure, since you were working on the patch/fix
<tormod> but I have done my part, so unassigning makes sense
<tormod> I wonder more about the "in progress"
<hggdh> but now that your work is done, one of the -sponsors team will have to look at it.
<hggdh> no, it is not in progress anymore. It would have been while you were working on it
<dtchen> cd
<dtchen> (err, sorry)
<hggdh> a bug is "in progress" if someone is actively working on fixing it (and, very rarely, on triaging it)
<tormod> so it's New,Unassigned again then, like as if it was never touched
<bdmurray> well, if the fix needs to be sponsored it could still be considered in progress
<tormod> well seems like this is not really clear :)
<hggdh> but we would now be waiting on a -sponsors to look at it -- how could it be in progress?
<tormod> the bug as a whole is in progress... but between hands
<BUGabundo> dtchen: LOL
<tormod> if I upload it to a PPA, I can put Fix Committed according to some rules I heard before
<hggdh> although a technicality: if "in progress", then someone should be assigned to it
<tormod> well never mind, I hope the merge request is what matters
<hggdh> we really have to revisit these stati...
<hggdh> tormod, uploading to a PPA may, or may not, be enough. If it is an "official" PPA (which is sort of an oximoron), then yes.
<tormod> it's just that the bug now appears in listings as just another untouched, unseen bug
<hggdh> yes, this is why I considered "Confirmed"
<dtchen> (yes, sort of. for instance, the ubuntu-audio-dev PPA is an official one.)
<tormod> but I can not confirm my own bugs ;) rule #1
<tormod> is there a special team reviewing merges and debdiffs this weekend?
<matti> ;]
<hggdh> dtchen: yes, I understand that. The problem is we are not clear enough on the status rules
<dtchen> hggdh: right, and there's much inconsistency
<tormod> now the merge has Reviewer: Ubuntu branches and only james-w is subscribed
<tormod> poor man he's gotta be busy
<tormod> should I just change the reviewer myself, to cjwatson which probably is the man
<tormod> there should be a bug status "in review" or "patch-available" or something
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-03
<dtchen> bdrung: can you reproduce #438065 in a fully updated Karmic? i no longer can.
<bdrung> dtchen: will test it
<dtchen> bdrung: thanks
<bdrung> dtchen: did you test it after a clean boot?
<dtchen> bdrung: absolutely
<dtchen> it took about two hours to fully update, but it was worth it
<bdrung> dtchen: how slow it your internet connection?
<dtchen> not very, but pulling about 170 MB of updates from us.archive takes a very long time
<dtchen> it's getting better now, though
<bdrung> dtchen: btw, thanks for your work done in pulseaudio. it is getting better (in karmic i can use it on my desktop system)
<jgjones> Hello
<jgjones> maybe I'm being thick here but I can't see where I can enter a new bug on Launchpad
<jgjones> for Karmic Koala
<yofel> jgjones: use the report a bug function in the specific app or 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>' from the command line
<bdrung_> dtchen: tested and it works here, too
<dholbach> bug jammers, please add yourselves to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<keidesu00> hello
<keidesu00> anyone?
<Mez> Brummie Bugjam Broadcast is now available http://autoview.autotrain.org/mod/autoview/view.php?id=31 <-- actually working now
<james_w> dholbach: say hi to Murphy from me :-)
<dholbach> hey james_w :)
<dholbach> james_w: will do :)
<thekorn> hi, greetings to the jammers around the world :)
<qense> is the jam today?
<thekorn> qense: this weekend
<qense> good!
<qense> I hope it will be a good one. Good luck to everyone, in that case!
<ebroder> If we're doing a bug jam today, what's the best way to find the bugs that are most important to fix? Just searching LP for critical/high priority?
<blue-frog> hi, I can't find the submit bug button on launchpad.net. is it disabled for a while?
<dtchen> ebroder: milestoned against [9.10] RC or final, yes
<blue-frog> how does one submit a bug on launchpad.net, please?
<dtchen> blue-frog: are you logged in?
<blue-frog> yes
<blue-frog> not the first time I report a bug but today ther's no way to submit a ne bug
<dtchen> blue-frog: for certain packages, ubuntu-bug is preferable
<dtchen> blue-frog: which package is affected here?
<blue-frog> touchpad on a eeepc
<blue-frog> so I don't know what program is managing that
<blue-frog> hence can't give ubuntu-bug a PID
<dtchen> blue-frog: what's the output from: lshal|egrep -i '(synaptics|alps)'
<blue-frog> nothing
<dtchen> blue-frog: will you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log, please?
<dtchen> blue-frog: BTW, the canonical link is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<dtchen> err, without the /+login
<dtchen> blue-frog: if you're looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu , it's on the trailing vertical side in the pane marked "Get Involved"
<hggdh> er, currently you must add '?no-redirect' to the end of the URL
<blue-frog> dtchen: http://pastebin.com/d2ab22550
<blue-frog> dtchen: in the get involved pane, the report a bug link is not "submit a new bug"
<blue-frog> ok I have the page to report a new bug. Has it changed to confuse the ennemy?
<viperhoot> a question: ehre package is related to this problem?? : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30033596/Screenshot.png ?
<viperhoot> I'm not very sure :S
<matti> ;]
<dtchen> blue-frog: right, it's "Report a bug". Feel free to correct any outdated/incorrect documentation.
<dtchen> viperhoot: is the symptom reproducible with a brand new/fresh user?
<viperhoot> it's Netbook Remix 9.04 with the default theme and no major changes to the default install.
<viperhoot> dtchen, ;)
<dtchen> viperhoot: i suspect it's a driver issue and/or memory corruption
<dtchen> can you test the 20091003 iso of karmic-netbook-remix?
<viperhoot> dtchen, this is the bug report: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/410519
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 410519 in ubuntu ""Create launcher" window has black background in Netbook Remix" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> blue-frog: you're not running current Karmic, BTW
<dtchen> blue-frog: please update fully, reboot, and attempt to reproduce the symptom
<blue-frog> I do. beta updated as of today
<dtchen> blue-frog: no, really, you're not. Your kernel is 2.6.31-11.36, which is outdated. The current one is 2.6.31-11.38.
<blue-frog> rebooting once more to check then
<blue-frog> ok updating then
<dtchen> blue-frog: be aware that it takes some mirrors longer to sync
<blue-frog> dtchen what mirror would be likely to be up to date, if you have the info by chance?
<dtchen> blue-frog: i always use us.archive.ubuntu.com, but be aware that it's hammered right now
<blue-frog> sure midday in the states following release of beta...
<blue-frog> nl seems to have some more update
<ebroder> dtchen: How do I find bugs milestoned to 9.10 RC/final? The only Karmic-related milestones I see on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1 are "Ubuntu ubuntu-9.10" and "Ubuntu karmic-updates"
<dtchen> ebroder: ubuntu-9.10 should be fine
<dtchen> blue-frog: also, you're likely looking at xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and linux
<blue-frog> dtchen: ok. upgrading right now, reboot in a sec. then I'll see what's going on
<blue-frog> dtchen: hum. xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is not installed in the netbook remix edition. sounds right?
<dtchen> blue-frog: it should be. it's listed in the manifest here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/20091003/karmic-netbook-remix-i386.manifest
<blue-frog> dtchen: ok think I know what happen. I installed the base system first then ubuntu netbook remix from tasksel. must be a glitch there
<blue-frog> dtchen: and indeed once xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is installed touchpad is working as desired. ty for your time
<dtchen> blue-frog: np.
<greg-g> Hey, curious why this apport reported bug did not have a package assigned: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/441330
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441330 in ubuntu "[ASUSTeK Computer Inc. F5RL] suspend/resume failure" [Undecided,New]
<Rocket2DMn> greg-g, i wonder if the user removed the package when filing the bug, it should be filed against linux
<andresmujica> en 5 min arranca clase de bug triaging en #ubuntu-classroom-es  (in spanish)
<Guest87221> hello, i have a problem with my sound. when an application wants audio or after some time i hear a "pop" sound. i found a forum post where it was said that this happens when the sound card driver goes into sleep and that a bug should be filled against that driver. anyone has some advice on how to collect usefull information neccesary for such a bug?
<jmarsden> Guest87221: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems  may be useful?
<greg-g> Rocket2DMn: yeah, figured. We at the jam here in Michigan have come across a couple of them so far like that (sorry, dont' have other links for them)
<Guest87221> @jmardsen ill take a look at that, thanks
<Rocket2DMn> greg-g, you guys can certainly assign the bugs to the correct package yourselves
<Rocket2DMn> if you ever have questions about which package, just ask
<greg-g> Rocket2DMn: oh of course, just wondering why some look like it just didn't have a package assigned by apport (no record of them being unassigned)
<Rocket2DMn> yeah greg-g , must have happened while they were filing the bug
<MagicFab> Hi all - I am trying to find where "Incomplete" assignment is documented.
<MagicFab> AFAIK when someone asks a question to the bug reporter, it becomes "incomplete, assigned to reporter" but I can't find a reference to that
<MagicFab> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Assignment is rather short on that subject :)
<Guest87221> jmarsden: the link didnt help much in solving the problem, but was a great start for the bug report. thanks
<jmarsden> No problem.
<dtchen> Guest87221: i gave instructions for filing bugs in my post to ubuntu-devel{,-discuss}
<dtchen> Guest87221: if you haven't located it, it's at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-May/008239.html
<Guest87221> ok, i allready filed a bug using ubuntu-bug -p alsa-base but didnt name it power_save=10 as this doesnt happen after 10 secs from my testings.
<dtchen> it's precisely because we enabled powerdown for your controller and codec
<dtchen> you likely have one of conexant, realtek, or analog devices
<dtchen> but not idt/sigmatel; we've fixed that
<Guest87221> i think i have an intel
<dtchen> well, that's the generic name, but that isn't what i'm referring to
<dtchen> intel is just a brand name; it says next to nothing about the actual controller or codec
<Guest87221> Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Guest87221> or what information you need?
<dtchen> the information i need is in your bug report
<dtchen> that lspci line is pretty useless
<Guest87221> ok, sry
<dtchen> no worries
<Guest87221> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/441661
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441661 in alsa-driver "sound "pops" "clicks"" [Undecided,New]
<dtchen> heads-up, bugsquad/bugcontrol: those powerdown bugs should be triaged against linux _not_ alsa-driver
<dtchen> again, this is pretty clearly stated at the top of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<yofel> dtchen: you mean those clicks when turning the sound card on/off ?
<dtchen> yofel: yes
<yofel> ok
<mercutio22> hello there.
<Guest87221> ubuntu-bug -P alsa-base did that
<dtchen> Guest87221: yes, i know. the note is for people going back and triaging bug reports
<mercutio22> I em testing karmic here. I think a new bug was introduced with the latest round of upgrade. Compiz won' t start and the UNR interface is much slower
<dtchen> too many people blithely re-triage them to affect alsa-driver incorrectly
<mercutio22> I just filed a bug. I was wondering if other people can confirm that
<yofel> mercutio22: bug number?
<Guest87221> ic
<mercutio22> yofel Bug #441683
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441683 in compiz "compiz fails to load after latest karmic (beta) upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441683
<intruder1> hi there
<yofel> hi intruder1
<Mez> for those who didnt see it - my video of my presentation from earlier is @ http://www.sourceguru.org/videos/7/
<intruder1> see you
<intruder1> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-10-04
<nnonix> I filed a bug using 'ubuntu-bug gnome-bluetooth' and it attached the files Dependencies.txt & XsessionErrors.txt. Shouldn't this have included some attachments that include hardware information?
<hggdh> nnonix: at least bluetooth data, yes
<cdr700> Does anyone know how to change panel font colours in karmic?
<nnonix> hggdh: which command output do you suggest I attach?
<hggdh> nnonix: I am not sure, never used bluetooth. But, I guess, dmesg would help
<lxowle> I want to submit a bug about my cd/dvd drive not being able to recognise any media. Can some one tell me what package name that should be with? Thanks.
<jmarsden> lxowle: That sounds like a hardware issue, file a support request with the drive manufacturer, or just buy a new DVD burner??  What makes you believe this is a Ubuntu bug?
<lxowle> I used the drive to burn the install disk under 9.04, and then install ubuntu 9.10 beta.
<bdmurray_> use linux as the package
<lxowle> ok, thanks.
<hggdh> dtchen: for what is worth -- it seems all my problems with PA vanished after a full reinstall of Karmic, with all gconf settings starting from scratch
<dtchen> bdmurray: that dvd non-recognition is likely a dupe of 438065
<dtchen> hggdh: yeah, gconf is a known-bear
<hggdh> dtchen: I wonder how much of problems on upgrade come from stale settings (everywhere)
<dtchen> hggdh: many more than i'd like
<omegamormegil> I just installed the Karmic UNR beta and I get stuck in an endless reboot loop when the computer tries to boot.  I didn't see a bug report.  Anybody else hear of this problem?
<omegamormegil> All I get is the initial "Loading Grub" message and it immediately reboots.  Over and over.
<mercutio22> did you upgrade?
<mercutio22> :-(|)
<cwillu> I'll be back in a moment (need to reboot before ubuntu-bug will do anything), but can somebody confirm that alt-middle click is bound to "raise/lower window" by default, in conflict with alt-middleclick window resizing?
<cwillu_clone> so having said that and rebooted... :p
<cwillu_clone> ugh, holding down shift doesn't work on this system, but grub2 still doesn't give me any time to hit escape
<gp_will_be_back> is net conections manger fixed in karmic koala
<gp_will_be_back> as per gnome bug page it works on gnome but due some custom patch by ununtu not working in ubuntu
<jarnos>  What is the best way to report a bug, if suspend to RAM does not work?
<yofel> jarnos: define doesn't work a bit better, doesn't do anything or crashes?
<jarnos> It displays some Intel text in console that is replaced by the desktop environment and does not continue.
<jarnos> yofel, I can't resume from that point.
<yofel> hm, not sure in that case, anybody else?
<jarnos> yofel, Oh, sorry, I meant the normal desktop environment is replaced by console with the text.
<yofel> jarnos: do you have access to a tty?
<yofel> well, if yes, check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log if X crashed, or maybe you can check Xorg.0.log.old now
<jarnos> yofel, no I don't.
<Capsaicin> hey guys
<Capsaicin> I need help with reporting a bug
<Capsaicin> because I dont know which package is the problem
<Capsaicin> is anyone alive?
<yofel> jarnos: well, best you wait for somebody else then, I don't know very much about suspend issues
<yofel> Capsaicin: what's the bug?
<Capsaicin> my wireless connection keeps dropping sometimes, disconnecting and reconnecting
<yofel> what driver do you use?
<Capsaicin> well, im a linux newbie so I dont really know....
<Capsaicin> i use karmic koala beta on a msi wind U100 netbook
<yofel> Capsaicin: what wireless card do you have? (run lspci in a terminal)
<Capsaicin> RaLink RT2860
<yofel> hurray, same as me... same crappy driver...
<Capsaicin> do u experience the same problem?
<yofel> if I'm far away enough from the AP then yes
<Capsaicin> ok
<Capsaicin> but i dont have any problems with windows....
<yofel> Capsaicin: I know, the driver isn't really in a good state, that's why it's in the staging section of the kernel
<Capsaicin> ok, so its not a problem with ubuntu?
<yofel> Capsaicin: no, if you want, you could try to report a bug at kernel.org, but i'm not sure if this driver is even supported
<Capsaicin> ok, so what does it mean that its in the staging section?
<yofel> Capsaicin: that the kernel developers don't think the driver is good enough to be officially included but the leave it in staging for testing purposes
<yofel> I looked at the driver myself once, but I really don't know enough about hardware programming to mess with it and there doesn't seem to be anybody to do that
<Capsaicin> ok, thanx man
<yofel> Capsaicin: actually here's the TODO from the driver source, that's about the most information you can get: http://yofel.pastebin.com/f385fba54
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> is this the room when having difficulty with the beta 9.10 ?
<yofel> hosoka: nope, please come to #ubuntu+1 for the
<yofel> *that
<wln> hello!
<yofel> hi wln
<hosoka> thanks yofel.
<wln> hi, yofel!  I'm testing Karmic beta right now and it looks very slick, but I'm having problems with flash on firefox.  the system says flashplugin-nonfree is already installed, but Firefox won't run flash content.  if I try to install a .deb from the adobe website I get the following error: "dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor".  any help?
<yofel> wln: the file descriptor error is supposed to be fixed, do you have all updates? And for karmic related support please come over to #ubuntu+1
<wln> oh, I see.  I'm updating it right now and, if I have any problems, I'll join #ubuntu+1.  thanks!
<matti> ;]
<CarlFK> I plug in a usb drive and get: /media/6deac633-3fc3-41bc-9033-a5eccfd6d253
<CarlFK> which makes an alarming window title
<CarlFK> not sure if thats a bug or not, but want to bring it to someone attention.  what package should I bug?
<klerfayt> of which package is "custom menu bar" part of?
<springmeyer> trying to install Karmic Beta within Virtual Box from .iso fetched from here: http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<springmeyer> during installation I hit a red screen that says:
<springmeyer> "An installation step failed... failing step is: Select and install software"
<springmeyer> anything I can/should do to help provide a bug report?
<CarlFK> springmeyer: alt-f4
<springmeyer> CarlFK: thanks, I'm running through the install again from scratch. will try that if I hit the problem again...
<springmeyer> CarlFK: okay, i hit the same place again
<CarlFK> springmeyer: alt-f4
<springmeyer> I have hit alt-f4, it takes me to terminal
<springmeyer> "please press enter to activate this console..."
<springmeyer> "BusyBox v1.13.3...."
<CarlFK> huh - I was expecting message log
<springmeyer> hmm, okay
<CarlFK> no matter - the log is in /var/log/messages
<springmeyer> I'm running virtual box on a mac, so I may have messed up keys...
<springmeyer> okay
<CarlFK> you have a few commands at your disposal - tail and more
<springmeyer> yes, okay...
<CarlFK> look in the log for something error like
<springmeyer> only "partman" and "syslog" in /var/log
<springmeyer> ah ha
<springmeyer> tail on syslog gives: "no space left on device"
<springmeyer> so, must be a problem with Virtualbox allocating space to the machine...
<CarlFK> don't you need to setup a size?
<springmeyer> well, I just took the default of a couple GB
<CarlFK> for a desktop install you need 3.5
<springmeyer> and I thought it was "expanding", but I'll go back and try again
<springmeyer> ah, silly me, thanks
<springmeyer> sorry for the bother - great to learn how to get into terminal mode though, thanks
<CarlFK> you might want to report a bug that the message isn't very useful
<CarlFK> alt-f2 alt-f3 are what should get you terms
<springmeyer> okay
<CarlFK> 1 is the installer (dialogs, progress) and 4 is the log display
<springmeyer> great,okay
<springmeyer> hmm, ya the default MAX size that virtual box has is 2GB. annoying for either new users or non-attentive users(like me)
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> Report Bug on LaunchPad always redirect me here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs, I don't want to submit an application bug... it's a system bug, so where is the old bug submission form?
<CarlFK> Andy80: did you read the page? :)
<CarlFK> I made the same .. pattern of behavior
<Andy80> CarlFK: I did and.... old version of Launchpad was more more clear to understand :P
<Andy80> anyway... found it
<CarlFK> read it again.  the answer is in there
<Andy80> (thanks Google)
<CarlFK> you want me to click, find it and cut/paste it into here?
<Andy80> no thanks, I found it at the end... already submitted the bug I did want to submit... now I've many other to submit, thanks anyway :)
<yofel> Andy80: can you post the bug number please?
<Andy80> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/442368
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442368 in ubuntu "Ubuntu Karmic Beta cannot boot sometimes " [Undecided,New]
<yofel> Andy80: did you by chance mess with your fstab?
<Andy80> yofel: didn't touch it at all
<Andy80> yofel: the problem is that it behaves just like Windows :P
<Andy80> yofel: sometimes it works, sometimes not :P
<yofel> hm, I got the same behaviour after I put a wrong uuid into the fstab file
<Andy80> I've to go away for some minutes... I'll be back later
<yofel> hm, what is one supposed to do with all those karmic bugs about the system messages between grub and xsplash?
<yofel> since they get randomly set to xsplash, linux, ...
<Andy80> yofel: I'm back
<Andy80> yofel: I just submitted even the bug related to USB keys/disks not automatically mounted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/442398
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 442398 in ubuntu "USB keys/disks are not mounted when I plug them (using Ubuntu Karmic Beta)" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx> anyone know if the problem of power management preferences not working is already reported?
<bcurtiswx> idk what package is involved with that
<mac_v> bcurtiswx: gnome-power-manager
<sharms> Can anyone change the importance field on #423755 for me?  It says wishlist but the bug itself prevents the program from starting at all
<yofel> but 423755
<yofel> bug 423755
<yofel> -.-
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423755 in grsync "grsync does not start - GTK critical error" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423755
<BUGabundo> its a whislist
<BUGabundo> should be fixed upstream
<sharms> I must not understand the criteria correctly -- the program does not work at all, and still wishlist?
<sharms> I am using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance as a reference
<sharms> it isnt a new feature being added, it is a regression that causes the program to absolutely not launch or start
<sharms> if anyone can take the time to explain this to me that would be great
<jpds> sharms: It's confirmed but the wishlist bit is to get the patch in the archive I believe.
<sharms> is there a wiki link or anything? I just want to understand so I can not errantly complain about importance
<jpds> sharms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<sharms> jpds: appreciated thanks
<jpds> No problem.
<gsedej> Hi! I have problem with network maneger. It won't remember any configuration correctly. I can't connect using ipv4 manually. It just dont remember at all
<gsedej> can anyone help me?
<gsedej> btw I can't send bug, since I can't get connection
<lfaraone> gsedej: maybe you should ask for help in #ubuntu
<gsedej> lfaraone: ok, to ask about beta release?
<goat-eee> gsedej: #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<lfaraone> gsedej: if you're running karmic (which you *shouldn't* be doing unless you know how to fix problems like this), #ubuntu+1.
<gsedej> I will use command line...
<gsedej> I need Mesa 7.4 since I work on some 3d...
<gsedej> mesa 7.6
<notlistening> Hi, just been to a JAM over the past three days and have been [utting karmic through its paces
<notlistening> Have have two instances of data cuuiption on the disk i was using now, the second killing the superblock off
<notlistening> and a secpnd netbook went down with similar problems
<notlistening> i have the damaged disk as it was an external usb drive is ther a way to get the backup superblock from the disk and compaire to the existing and compaire to see what the problem might be?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-04
<revstray> hey, good guess at channel name :) I ran into a bug during the upgrade from Lucid to Maverick, I had nvidia drivers installed and the path to the drivers didn't appear to make it to the new xorg.conf
<revstray> re-dling the drivers, install, nvidia-xconfig made it right but this may be a bug you guys want to take a look at :)
<revstray> just FYI, I can'tfigure out how to submit this in launchpad, cheers.
<hggdh> nice. Fire & forget.
<crimsun> indeed.  It's hard enough tracking the ones that come across ubuntu-devel-discuss@.
<crimsun> (and #ubuntu+1 and the other irc channels...)
<AbhiJit> hi
<rusivi> ;)
<AbhiJit> (;
<rusivi> hehe still focusing on bug 147203 not really had much progress as I have been all over the map in other bugs/endeavors.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 147203 in linux (Ubuntu) "Netgear WG111T not auto-sensed (dups: 2) (heat: 27)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147203
<rusivi> I'll grind on it for an hour or two and see where it takes me
<micahg> rusivi: you might want to start here and see if the device id is there: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices
<rusivi> micahg: Ok ty, do you recommend also my reviewing http://madwifi-project.org/ ?
<micahg> rusivi: yeah, since it's atheros, that's a good idea
<rbhatta> Hi I am using Maverick
<rbhatta> when using youtube.. i am finding issue with fullscreen viewing
<rbhatta> i am using firefox
<rbhatta> anybody knows if this is a known bug
<rusivi> !10.10 | rbhatta
<ubot2> rbhatta: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<micahg> rbhatta: you haven't described a bug yet :)
<micahg> rbhatta: please join me in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<rbhatta> the bug is that adobe flash does not allow fullscreen viewing
<rbhatta> the screen freezes
<micahg> rbhatta: #ubuntu-mozillateam for firefox issues :)
<rusivi> !firefox | rbhatta
<ubot2> rbhatta: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<micahg> rusivi: you're right, I'm taking maintainer privilege on this one
<rusivi> hehe go for it
<rbhatta> hmm ok.. thanks i will join the channel for opening this.. wanted to check if this was seen by others
<rbhatta> thanks again
<rusivi> micahg: looks like an outstanding tkt exists for madwifi tracker atheros wg111t http://madwifi-project.org/ticket/2114
<rusivi> do you recommend adding it to the existing tkt as upstream?
<micahg> sure, project is madwifi
<rusivi> consider it done
<AbhiJit> hey
<AbhiJit> is this a gunuine bug? or just timepass?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+bug/653642
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 653642 in ubuntu-manual "Typo string 950 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> which photo he is talking about?
<AbhiJit> ??
<rusivi> AbhiJit: I just looked at that bug, IDK what the OP is suggesting, may be a good one to consider for wishlisting, may be education/invalidate... I would ask for a screenshot+expansion of this but I'm one opinion among many, more experienced ones.
<AbhiJit> rusivi, yah but i didnt understood the bug at all. what he is saying about
<rusivi> The OP is being too presumptuous (been there done that) for me to address it without asking for further information.
<AbhiJit> hmm
<micahg> that bug is out of the scope of this channel, I'm not sure where the channel is for the manual
<AbhiJit> i thought that every bug should be discussed here only
<AbhiJit> manual channel is #ubuntu-manual
<micahg> AbhiJit: no, only ubuntu project bugs, we try to direct other people to the appropriate resources when they come in here with something else
<micahg> s/project/distro/
<AbhiJit> ohh
<rusivi> !manual
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rusivi> ubot2 Could you please show the chat for Ubuntu Manual? ty, smooches
<ubot2> rusivi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rusivi> micahg: well 1 hour into it, looks like some have found success with ndiswrapper for the Netgear WG111T as per Netgear/Ubuntu forum posts. Nada so far on Kernel/madwifi but still looking.
<rusivi> Also found a dedicated community post regarding ndiswrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T
<AbhiJit> aldsfjsdj
<RedSingularity> Anyone know how I can go about getting a mentor?
<micahg> !mentor | RedSingularity
<ubot2> RedSingularity: Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<RedSingularity> Thanks :)
<AbhiJit> hey
<AbhiJit> should i mark this bug as whishlist?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lernid/+bug/649296
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649296 in lernid "Question button acting strange (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> oh but i cant
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> some mark it please
<micahg> AbhiJit: that's not a bug in Ubuntu, but in Lernid which we cannot do anything with
<AbhiJit> micahg, bug lernid is buntu package naa?
<AbhiJit> i mean its ubuntu project only?
<micahg> AbhiJit: yes, but unless there's an Ubuntu task, it's not a bug In Ubuntu that we can do anything with
<AbhiJit> ohh ok
<AbhiJit> micahg, should i ask this user to attach screenshot or photo?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/654424
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654424 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Login screen is stretched in widescreens (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> AbhiJit: idk, you might want to ask the gnome experts in a few hours
<AbhiJit> ok where are they?
<micahg> idk, pedro and hggdh would be the ones to ask
<AbhiJit> ok thanks micahg
<layn> hi
<layn> ok
<layn> I'm new to the irc and the new BugSquad
<layn> my name is layn
<layn_> hi
<layn_> I am a new member
<layn_> Hi
<layn_> hi andre___
<andre___> olla
<layn_> I am a new member
<layn_> I try to understand the functioning of both the IRC team
<layn_> have time to help me
<layn> How to check duplicate bugs
<AbhiJit> !mentor | layn
<ubot2> layn: Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<AbhiJit> layn, read the bugsquad page, triage guide
<layn> wow thanks a lot friendly but above all it is a pleasure to meet you
<layn> I read the guide but I would like to investigate further thanks again
<layn> how to add or create a wiki page
<layn> ?
<AbhiJit> layn, first create account on ubuntu wiki and then you can create wiki
<AbhiJit> layn, and yesterday i come to know that you dont need wiki for bug squad
<Gigacore> hey AbhiJit.. good evening
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, good evening!
 * AbhiJit wonders why no one here today!
<layn> Digita il testo o l'indirizzo di un sito web oppure traduci un documento.
<layn> Annulla
<layn> Ascolta
<layn> Traduzione da Italiano verso Inglese
<layn> I've resolved I'm trying to edit the wiki
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: will apply for mentorship now!
<AbhiJit> layn, ?????
<AbhiJit> !en | layn
<ubot2> layn: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, good
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: from how long have you been doing this?
 * AbhiJit goes to cross check in launchpad
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, Member since:
<AbhiJit> 2010-01-14
<Gigacore> but from when are you triaging?
<Gigacore> am member since 2007-04-28 ;)
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> dunno might be from february or april
<Gigacore> neat
 * AbhiJit goes to check bugsquad aproval email
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, 13 July 2010 23:36
<AbhiJit> to be exact!
<AbhiJit> and vish approved me!!! :D
<Gigacore> cool
<layn> wow thanks a lot friendly but above all it is a pleasure to do there is room BugSquod Italian
<AbhiJit> layn, you are asking or telling?
<layn> you're right sorry I asked was a question :)
<njin> hello fellows! what's this bug 649855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 649855 in ubuntu "xfs_quota hard limit no longer working (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/649855
<AbhiJit> layn, answer is 'no'
<AbhiJit> !it | it
<ubot2> it: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> layn, ^^^^^
<layn> hey ok it was a simple question
<AbhiJit> :->
<yofel> njin: quota hard limit means that when you exceed your user disk quota you can't write to the disk anymore
<yofel> and xfs has integrated quota management
<njin> yofel: thanks for explication
<layn> bll
<hggdh> pedro_: moi, I have bug 654249 that should actually be looked at by the desktop team. Whom should I assign it to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654249 in libnss-ldap (Ubuntu) "libnss-ldap create troubles in gnome session when ldap server is unreacheable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654249
<pedro_> moi hggdh, let me have a look
<pedro_> hggdh, better to open a gdm task and file that upstream
<pedro_> isn't critical and there's a workaround for it
<hggdh> pedro_: will do, thank you
<pedro_> hggdh, you're welcome
<pedro_> btw having a log of that delay on gdm would be nice
<hggdh> pedro_: like what? .xsession-errors, or /var/log/XLog.0.log?
<pedro_> hggdh, xsession-errors and the logs from /var/lib/gdm , probably the ones coming from ldap as well to know if the connection was made, etc
<hggdh> pedro_: roj
<AbhiJit> before setting the importance the bugs 'status' must be set accordingly
<AbhiJit> am i right?
<AbhiJit> who is Sebastien Bacher
<AbhiJit> he hasnt written his irc nick on launchpad and not formed his wiki. and he is running to set all the bugs importance to low
<Pici> AbhiJit: seb128
<AbhiJit> seb128, ping
<pedro_> AbhiJit, not really, there's no requirement on setting that
<AbhiJit> pedro_, ok
<AbhiJit> pedro_, he is suggesting that
<AbhiJit> the bug
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/644909
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644909 in gdm (Ubuntu) "login screen freezes (affects: 1) (heat: 292)" [Low,New]
<AbhiJit> is dupplicate of
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/640184
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640184 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm hangs randomely (affects: 1) (heat: 196)" [Low,New]
<AbhiJit> pedro_, so should i mark one bug as duplicate of another?
<pedro_> let me have a look, one sec
<AbhiJit> hmm
<pedro_> AbhiJit, yeah they do look similar, could you perhaps request the gdm logs and Xorg ones?
<pedro_> those are located at /var/log/gdm
<AbhiJit> pedro_, one of the bug is mine only
<pedro_> AbhiJit, could you submit those then ? ;-)
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> pedro_, ok i subumit it wait
<pedro_> thanks AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> brb 1 sec
<AbhiJit> hmm
<AbhiJit> pedro_, unable to acces /var/log/gdm via termial or nautilus
<AbhiJit> sudo cd is not working
<seb128> AbhiJit, ?
<seb128> AbhiJit, no you are not right, the gdm buglist is useless because people dump all they system start issues there
<seb128> I'm setting to low everything which is not a proper bug but an user issue
<seb128> or a request for debugging
<pedro_> AbhiJit, you need to use sudo to access to those logs
<AbhiJit> seb128, hello i was having a question about the importance you set to low. but we yet have not set its status. but its ok now my doubt solved
<AbhiJit> seb128, so where to report that gdm screen issue?
<AbhiJit> pedro_, sudo cd /var/log/gdm is not working
<seb128> dunno, forum, answer tracker
<AbhiJit> seb128, ok
<seb128> it's pretty much useless as a bug report
<pedro_> AbhiJit, copy those to your home then change the owner
<seb128> without technical infos or a way to trigger the bug we can't work on it
<AbhiJit> seb128, you mean its not ubuntu bug and an upstream bug? because i have account in gnome bug zilla should i report it there?
<seb128> no, I mean it requires somebody with time to help you debug to turn that into something useful
<AbhiJit> seb128, hmm ok
<seb128> it's probably like hours of debugging work to figure what is wrong
<AbhiJit> pedro_, cannt copy it either way
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> seb128, yah
<AbhiJit> pedro_, should i just ask that another user to do it!!!
<AbhiJit> idea!!!! :D :P
<AbhiJit> hello devildante
<devildante> hi AbhiJit :)
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> devildante, you have any suggestion why i cant access /var/log/gdm via termial or nautilus?
<AbhiJit> niehter copy it !
<devildante> AbhiJit: you must have root privileges
<AbhiJit> devildante, sudo cd /var/log/gdm is not working
<devildante> AbhiJit: you must "sudo su" and then you can access it
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> devildante, pedro_ there are 5 log files. do they contain my username and password?
<AbhiJit> or probably any other private info?
<devildante> AbhiJut: I don't think so
<AbhiJit> devildante, because i am now uploading it to one bug report
<AbhiJit> pedro_, so there are 5 of them. which one to upload?
<AbhiJit> not 5 actually
<devildante> AbhiJit: you're better off doing "apport-collect <bugnumber>"
<AbhiJit> 364 total
<AbhiJit> devildante, i see
<AbhiJit> devildante, this one
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/640184
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640184 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm hangs randomely (affects: 1) (heat: 196)" [Low,New]
<devildante> AbhiJit: wait, apport-collect doesn't pull anything useful
<devildante> (for gdm, I mean)
<AbhiJit> devildante, ohhhh it was asking me to grant him permission to access and change private data on launchpad
<devildante> AbhiJit: yeah, it's for adding info to the bug
<AbhiJit> devildante, ok should i pastebin the contents of /var/log/gdm so that you can tell me which file to upload?
<devildante> AbhiJit: I don't think those logs are necessary, but I may be wrong
<devildante> pedro_ ^ ?
<AbhiJit> devildante, yah pedro_ suggested me to upload that
<pedro_> devildante, he's getting a freeze on gdm so might be a good idea to upload those
<devildante> 'kay, but I see a lot of files there
<AbhiJit> yes
<AbhiJit> 364 of them
<pedro_> at least :0.log and :0.log.1
<pedro_> AbhiJit, ^
<AbhiJit> pedro_, ok
<pedro_> you need to reproduce the issue first though
<devildante> I see only 70 :p
<njin> pedro_: around?
<devildante> pedro_: it's him who reported the bug
<AbhiJit> yah its me
<pedro_> njin, hola!
<pedro_> devildante, i know :-)
<pedro_> devildante, i'm asking because that way the log is not overwrite with something like logins, etc
<devildante> good move :)
<njin> pedro_: double click timeout in java apps bug 654526
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654526 in ubuntu "Java double click timeout (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654526
<AbhiJit> pedro_, devildante done
<devildante> AbhiJit: great :)
<AbhiJit> devildante, :)
<AbhiJit> brb
 * pedro_ -> lunch
<pedro_> bbl
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> hello duanedesign :)
<AbhiJit> :(
<AlexzAK> hggdh: Hi! I checked out bug #320140 today. So latest krusader from Maveric still can't copy files from one sftp to another. But with different behavior...
<AlexzAK> Do you think i must create new bug for it? Or i can just write it into this one?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 320140 in krusader (Ubuntu) "can't copy between two sftp connections (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320140
<hggdh> AlexzAK: looking
<hggdh> AlexzAK: update this bug, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description (i.e., adding 'Latest Package Tested')
<hggdh> brb -- gotta get to the Post Office
<AlexzAK> hggdh: ok
<drizzle1> hi all
<drizzle1> what is the package
<drizzle1> for this bug
<drizzle1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/654649
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654649 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Can not set screen to lower resolution (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle1> is it gdm?
<penguin42> no, that split screen is something else
<penguin42> xserver I'd say
<devildante> xorg package
<drizzle1> thank you
<penguin42> pity it doesn't have the info of which hardware he has
<drizzle1> we need to have him run apt-get
<drizzle1> err
<drizzle1> i meant the command that attaches it
<devildante> apport-collect
<drizzle1> yea
<drizzle1> thats it
<penguin42> change it to xorg and then have him do that?
<devildante> penguin42: apport-collect 654649
 * penguin42 wonders if it would make sense for ubuntu bug to be trained to collect more info for gdm bugs since half of them are x bugs
<yofel> penguin42: or course, write a hook for it. Actually I think the xorg hook collects gdm logs for some reason
<RedSingularity> I just joined the bug squad in Launchpad.  Can anyone here approve it?
<njin> at wich assign this ?
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/513746
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 513746 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Error in report_sale module (affects: 2) (heat: 21)" [Undecided,New]
<njin> pedro_: around?
<jibel> njin, This not an ubuntu issue but openerp and openerp 5.0.7 was not shipped with jaunty.
<jibel> njin, to me the ubuntu task is invalid.
<njin> jibel:thanks i mark as invalid, but what can i acconseil to the last reporter
<jibel> njin, to talk to the openerp team but "John Daniel@Servosoft - Back from Hospital" from this team already marked the openerp task as 'invalid'.
<jibel> njin, the last commenter should file a new report against openerp.
<njin> jibel: ok thanks
<RedSingularity> Can anyone approve my Launchpad bug squad request?
<vish> RedSingularity: pasting your lp link and poking hggdh / pedro_ works … ;)
<penguin42> Grrrs at a launchpad timeout after typing in half a backtrace
<RedSingularity> vish: you want the link to my account?
<pedro_> RedSingularity, please paste it
<RedSingularity> https://launchpad.net/~redsingularity
<pedro_> RedSingularity, did you read the Triage Guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<RedSingularity> redro_: Yes
<pedro_> alright
<RedSingularity> Whoops sorry, typo
<pedro_> RedSingularity, you're approved then , welcome :-)
<RedSingularity> pedro_:  Excellent, thanks a lot!
<RedSingularity> pedro_ when is the next bug meeting?
<pedro_> next week
<pedro_> Tuesday 12th
<RedSingularity> pedro_, thanks again :)
<pedro_> RedSingularity, i'll send an email to the bugsquad mailing list with a reminder so make sure to be on that list as well ;-)
<RedSingularity> pedro_, will do :)
<hggdh> pedro_: I have been thinking about the peding requests for -control
<hggdh> pedro_: there are some from 2008, or earlier...
<devildante> wowzor :p
<hggdh> pedro_: I am thinking of doing a basic cleanup there, rejecting any requests from before -- say -- 6 months ago
<devildante> hggdh: and sending them a nice email to tell them to reconsiderate reapplying :)
<hggdh> devildante: most certainly, and stating this is an automated cleanup, etc
<hggdh> bdmurray: ^ what do you think?
<pedro_> hggdh, an automated way for the old ones (more than a year) that's fine for me
<pedro_> hggdh, probably they didn't even send a message to the mailing list
<bdmurray> I'd feel bad if it was our / my fault.
<hggdh> bdmurray: I very much doubt. The amount of people that seems unable to read the page is astounting
<devildante> bdmurray: if it was our fault, we already hurt them in their feelings :p
<bdmurray> no need to hurt them 2x ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<pedro_> hggdh, wanna split the list and review it by hand ;-) ?
<devildante> bdmurray: but we can't let them think there is still hope :p
<hggdh> pedro_: I was considering a script, but perhaps doing it by hand will sound less, er, inpersonal
<pedro_> hggdh,  right, i was saying by hand to check the mailing list if they send a message with the application or not
<hggdh> pedro_: ooohhh, of course!
<pedro_> we can script the reject message
<hggdh> pedro_: what about you take people starting with 'a', and I take those starting with 'b' and 'c'; then we advance to the rest of the alphabet
<devildante> hggdh: can I take a letter?
<pedro_> hggdh, was about to say let's split it into 79 and 79
<devildante> What about me? :p
<pedro_> but if someone else wants to help we could do piles of 20
<hggdh> devildante: ^:-)
<devildante> yes! I'd like to help :)
<hggdh> welcome in, said the spider...
<pedro_> like hggdh takes the first 20, devildante the second pile of 20 and i take the third one
<pedro_> then we start the cycle again
<devildante> btw, do we take application from, like, 2009 and before?
<hggdh> cool. And we are, right now, looking for unanswered requests to the ML
<pedro_> let's look for all, if the email was send to the ml for there's no response yet take a note and raise it at the channel
<hggdh> devildante: actually, let's do all: those that applied and did not send email to bug-control could get a reject asking to follow instructions
<devildante> 'kay :)
<pedro_> hggdh, we're so connected :-)
<hggdh> heh. I was going to say the same, but you are faster than I am
<hggdh> as usual :-)
<pedro_> lol
<vish> ok break it up!
<vish> get working!
<hggdh> yessir!
<pedro_> and vish takes the rest
<devildante> +1 pedro_
<vish> :-)
<pedro_> so only have like 80 to review vish
<devildante> aaaaand I just forgot I'm not an administrator, so I can't reject :p
<penguin42> so what's supposed to happen to fixed kernel bugs - can we dupe them if we know exactly what the problem was?
<hggdh> we will be working off https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members
<hggdh> penguin42: JFo will be the best to answer but as a rule of thumb, the hardware has to match
<pedro_> devildante, but you can take note of those and paste a link with the list so we can reject those ;-)
<pedro_> no need to be an admin to do the review
<hggdh> devildante: use the link I pasted above
<penguin42> hggdh: It wasn't a hardware issue; it was in generic code and I wrote a fix that went in a few versions ago
<devildante> 'kay :)
<devildante> so I take the second 20 :)
<hggdh> penguin42: oh.
<hggdh> penguin42: please clear it with JFo, but I do not see a problem there
 * hggdh stores the bit about penguin42 doing kernel patches for the future ;-)
<penguin42> hggdh: Hey I don't mind pulling hex apart :-)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> penguin42: my own contributions to the kernel were quite simple, and (very few / a long time ago)
<hggdh> been out of it since I moved to Ubuntu, bloody thing works (most of the time) here :-)
<penguin42> hggdh: Me too mostly; a few small fixes and things that annoyed me; I did some larger things many years ago
<devildante> is it okay to search the mailing list via google? I can't seem to find a search button :p
<hggdh> pedro_: that's a good Q... we do not provide a search, do we? And gmane.org does not seem to have them...
<pedro_> hggdh, i'm looking at mail-archive.com
<pedro_> devildante,  ^
<devildante> ah!
<hggdh> oh
<devildante> thanks :)
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pedro_> ok finished my 20's just got two members that need a review
<devildante> already?
<devildante> I'm slow :(
<jcastro> pedro_: nice, you've demolished my inbox
<pedro_> just waiting for you guys to review again to i can grab another 20
<devildante> haha
<pedro_> jcastro, that's the idea! :-)
 * hggdh has barely started...
<hggdh> pedro_: I really would like to know how you can be *that* fast...
<hggdh> jcastro: it will get worse...
<devildante> sorry, but what's that thing about inboxes getting demolished? :p
<pedro_> devildante, he's getting emails because he's also on the admin group of the bugcontrol
<devildante> aah :p
<hggdh> pedro_: are you already rejecting?
<pedro_> hggdh, yeap
<hggdh> pedro_: could you pastebin the text you are sending (so it will be all the same)
<pedro_> hggdh, i'm using the lp page to do it with the nice buttons (reject/approve/hold)
<hggdh> oh, OK
<pedro_> "Please read the instructions located at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl to know how to join the team, Thanks."
<pedro_> just something short pointing to the instructions
<hggdh> yeah
<hggdh> darn, LP *is* slow...
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh :-(
<devildante> pedro_: finished? want the list at paste.ubuntu.com?
<devildante> finished!*
<pedro_> devildante, that's be great :-)
<pedro_> that'd
<devildante> pedro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505997/
<pedro_> thanks devildante!
<devildante> there are a few comments there
<devildante> and yw :)
<pedro_> only 3 that makes 5 to review
<devildante> so hggdh? finished? :p
<hggdh> nah. Still battling LP
<devildante> come on, it's not that slow :p
<devildante> and pedro_: don't you feel guilty for not approving David Tombs? :p
<hggdh> cyam-spam? I thought he was already in...
<devildante> hggdh: well, he's not :p
<hggdh> pedro_: what about http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net/msg00169.html?
<hggdh> long time ago, and no new activities since...
<pedro_> hggdh, take note of that , we can review those after finish with the rejections
<hggdh> k
<pedro_> that would leave us a nice list on lp to 'really' review
<devildante> pedro_: so I begin a new list? :)
<pedro_> devildante, sure
<devildante> :)
<hggdh> ok, I am done here
<devildante> great :)
<devildante> mind to pastebin here for me not to overlap with your work? :p
<hggdh> devildante: it is done until D, I think (I did the first 20). Now, wehen we reject, they vanish, I am not that sure
<devildante> ah
<devildante> thanks :)
 * devildante is rebeginning from James Page
<hggdh> pedro_: what about we both start from the end? You take the last 20, I take the next 20
<pedro_> hggdh, already started from it :-P
<devildante> I took the first 20 from the start (apart from those that awaits review)
<hggdh> pedro_: OK, I will get 20 down from wherever it is now
<hggdh> devildante: yes, we meet in the middle (I hope)
<pedro_> hggdh, yeap i'll take the other pile
<pedro_> haha
<devildante> lol
<devildante> pedro_: Jeremy Foshee is proposed for applying, although he's already in Bug Control :p
<devildante> hggdh ^
<pedro_> yeah that's a lp bug i think
<hggdh> it may be he is a member of a team that has membership
<devildante> well, I must go. sorry :(
<devildante> here's the pastebin for what I've done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/506010/
<devildante> bye :)
<pedro_> see you devildante and thanks again :-)
<hggdh> amazing the amount of people that *really* do not read the instructions
<hggdh> and I would expect an Ubuntu member to know better...
<hggdh> pedro_: nice cleanup so far :-)
 * pedro_ reloading
<pedro_> wow that's a nice list :-)
<RedSingularity> Is it a good idea to subscribe to a bug that I am working on?  Or is there another way to be notified when the person responds to a post?
<pedro_> RedSingularity, the only way to get notified is being subscribed to it, so yes :-)
<pedro_> RedSingularity, thanks for helping btw!
<RedSingularity> pedro_ thanks for helping me!  :)
<RedSingularity> pedro_ what is the status, "in progress" used for?
<pedro_> RedSingularity, the developers use that when they are working on fixing the issue
<RedSingularity> Ahhh ok
<pedro_> RedSingularity, if you're working on triaging bugs and asking for more info you need to use Incomplete ;-)
<RedSingularity> pedro_:  Great that was my next question :)
<pedro_> cool :-)
<pedro_> see you guys later
<kamusin> see you!
<layn> hi
<layn> Good evening to all
<penguin42> Hi
<charlie-tca> Do we have a bug day this week?
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  Tuesday the 12th 1700 utc
<charlie-tca> what is that?
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  Do you mean a "hug day"?
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> BugDay or HugDay, whichever you prefer
<RedSingularity> Yeah then its on Tuesday, October 12th 2010, 17:00 UTC, #ubuntu-bugs
<micahg> RedSingularity: that's our meeting :P
<RedSingularity> yeah
<charlie-tca> nope, that would not be right
<micahg> RedSingularity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/
<charlie-tca> meetings are not BugDay
<charlie-tca> We have the kernel bug day tomorrow, tuesday.
<RedSingularity> Ooops sorry your right.  My mistake :P
<charlie-tca> Did we organize a BugDay Thursday this week?
<RedSingularity> Looks like the page needs to be updated
<RedSingularity> layn:  good evening to you as well :)
<layn> redSingularity:hey thanks I was reading the conversation about the bug while doing a day trip on one of the launchpad bug. excuse sometimes are often distracted when working on the machine also had a bit of trigger contol
<RedSingularity> layn:  :)
<layn> alright thanks I take a coffee
<layn> I hope not soon become ugly hunchback with glasses and mole type:)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-05
<layn> To someone interested in a live online seminar at MySQL?
<micahg> yofel: ping
<yofel> pong
<micahg> yofel: is sudo needed for apport-collect or is this a known issue?
<micahg> bug 654898
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654898 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-collect requires firefox closure (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654898
<micahg> I was drafting a response, but wanted to make sure I was correct in saying it doesn't need sudo
<yofel> actually, I'm not 100% sure, but afaik it shouldn't need sudo
<yofel> there are bug reports lately about apport not requesting adming rights when it needs them though, so I'm a bit confused there too as I'm not sure what the expected behaviour is
<yofel> one of the problems with sudo (apart from firefox) is the credentials file, if you create it with sudo, you'll always have to use sudo or you can't access launchpad
<micahg> yofel: k, we should talk to pitti then, this should be addressed for Natty, if you could respond with whatever you think is appropriate and mention that Firefox should not be run with sudo, that would be good
<yofel> will do so tomorrow, it's 1:28 am here, and I won't write bug comments I'm not sure about half asleep
<micahg> yofel: k, thanks
<hggdh> JFo: yo, do not worry aboutbeing rejected to bug-control
<RedSingularity> Does anyone have a system set up with Ubuntu installations just for the testing of bugs?
<JFo> hggdh ?
<penguin42> RedSingularity: I have some VMs, but I also have two machines so if I break one it's not too big an issue
<hggdh> JFo: I just rejected your original application to bug-control
<JFo> ah
<hggdh> JFo: you are already a member, I guess via a team
<JFo> just saw your e-mail on the change :)
<RedSingularity> penguin42:  Thats a great idea!  I am going to set up some VM's now.  Much better than buying another computer for testing.
<JFo> thanks for the heads-up
<hggdh> jcastro: the deluge has ended, we pretty much cleaned up the backlog on bug-control.
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> great job guys
<penguin42> RedSingularity: Of course it doesn't test everything - like hardware issues
<hggdh> JFo: please holler if needed ;-)
<RedSingularity> penguin42:  true
<jcastro> hggdh: do we stick teams in there now?
<JFo> hggdh, looks like I am good
<jcastro> like sometimes I have to renew people who are developers, etc.
<penguin42> JFo: Ooh, someone said to check with you about what to do with some kernel bugs
<JFo> penguin42, cool
<hggdh> jcastro: yes, we do -- the team must be restricted (not open entry, like desktop-bugs), and one of the team should be responsible
<jcastro> ok
<penguin42> JFo: I believe bugs 628606, 628222, 636679 and 620530 are all bugs that are dupes of 614008
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628606 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000008 (affects: 1) (heat: 124)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628606
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628222 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000008 (affects: 1) (heat: 115)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628222
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636679 in linux (Ubuntu) "[119903.693261] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000008 (affects: 1) (heat: 212)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636679
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620530 in linux (Ubuntu) "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000008 (affects: 1) (heat: 85)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620530
<penguin42> JFo: I found the fix to 614008 so am fairly sure they are the same - what's the right thing to do?
<JFo> penguin42, I think we need some boilerplate response on how to fix/test that it is fixed and let each reporter get back to us on the fix on their individual hardware.
<JFo> it is cumbersome, but until I have an easier way to do it there it is
<penguin42> JFo: It's not hardware dependent - it was a bug in generic code
<JFo> ah
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> still, could be affected by differing hardware. We have seen tons of that in the past
<JFo> best to err on the safe side
<penguin42> JFo: Well you could - really, it's not in hardware specific
<JFo> I understand, but the policy I am bound to is strict
<JFo> odd behavior must get caught before it is a problem. And I must follow the guidelines set forth by my manager
<penguin42> ok, so what's the right way to do it?
<JFo> :)
<JFo> there needs to be a comprehensive set of instructions for each of the original reporters to follow to test the fix on their systems
<JFo> then each of those bugs needs to have that comment added
<JFo> so that the original reporters can get their findings back to us
<penguin42> JFo: Please try running lshw on an up to date Maverick installation, if it completes then the fix has worked
<JFo> in addition to the testing of folks trying to watch those bugs
<JFo> penguin42, sounds good to me
<penguin42> JFo: And then what state to set it to - incomplete?
<JFo> yes, please
<JFo> pending their response
 * penguin42 has another bunch that I *think* are actuallly due to the original problem that the patch that caused that bug fixed, but I'll check with apw since that was his
<JFo> excellent :)
<penguin42> JFo: The one I just put on 628606 OK ?
<penguin42> (Most of the bugs were originally filed against lshw, so I'd merged those altogether into 614008 before fixing it - much easier!)
<JFo> sounds good to me
<JFo> penguin42 ^
<RedSingularity> If I am working on getting info on a bug it is marked "Incomplete" correct?  I am asking because the user I am helping keeps marking it as "new"
<hggdh> eeebotu will be off for 3 minutes due to reboot after security upgrades
<mrand> RedSingularity: When questions are answered in a bug report, it is not improper for them to be moved back to 'new'
<RedSingularity> mrand:  If it is marked as new wont it confuse others because they will think it is not being taken care of?
<mrand> RedSingularity: Nope.  You could think of it the other way as well: if it was left as incomplete and you stopped answering questions, someone might think it should be expired as unanswered.  So the preference is to default to the "new" state.
<darran> 654896 = wishlist?
<mrand> Of course, in reality, anyone can see it is active in either situation.
<hggdh> heh. Actual reboot time for eeebotu: 118 seconds
<mrand> hggdh: Could be better, but not bad!
<hggdh> mrand: well, this is a 8.04 server, not bad at all.
<mrand> OH ! indeed!
<hggdh> and there is the BIOS setup time... which is absolutely out of our control
<mrand> unless you have the source code O:-)
<hggdh> (another server I have takes 3+ minutes on BIOS setup, and ~20 seconds to boot)
<hggdh> heh. there is that, indeed.
<mrand> My company is building a custom machine.  It boots to netbsd prompt in 25 seconds, and that is completely unoptimized.
<RedSingularity> mrand: Ah so incomplete is used ,literally, when there is info missing?
<mrand> RedSingularity: Pretty much
<RedSingularity> mrand:  Thanks
<hggdh> I wish...
<mrand> I'm going to try Ubuntu here very soon.  Only challenge is that it is headless.
<charlie-tca> RedSingularity: When a triager is watching the bugs they are working, having it turned back to "New" is an alert to go look at the bug and see if it is ready to be
<charlie-tca> placed in "Confirmed" or "Triage" status nwo.
<charlie-tca> s/nwo/now
<nigelb> hggdh: ping?
<nigelb> akgraner: hggdh will be doing a sesion about "starting bug triage" :D
<nigelb> (at least he promised he would)
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  What can i mark it as if we find it was an error on the users part?
<charlie-tca> If it not ready for status change, change it back to incomplete
<nigelb> where'd he go? He was around 20 mins back!
<charlie-tca> or whatever the previous status was
<akgraner> nigelb, :-/   - I'll try to get in touch with him tomorrow - if you haven't by then
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  How about "invalid"?
<nigelb> akgraner: ok :)
<charlie-tca> If the user marked it invalid without an explanation, just change it back to what is was
<charlie-tca> You are the triager, you get to decide if it should be valid
<akgraner> nigelb, thanks!
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  So if it is an error on the users part can it be considered "invalid"?
<charlie-tca> error as in the bug is not valid?
<RedSingularity> Yeah, it is not a bug it is an error on the users end.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes a reporter will comment that the issue no longer exists, or was filed by mistake. Yes, those can be invalid
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  Thanks :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> I hope it helps
<RedSingularity> It does!!
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  I just find it annoying that I change the status and then the user changes it back to something else.
<charlie-tca> heh, it is part of trying to help people
<RedSingularity> Lol, true
<charlie-tca> When you are watching 800 bugs at a time, sometimes it helps and sometimes it hurts
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  How do you imitate the reporters environment?  I mean 64 bit or 32 bit or 10.04 or 10.10  Do you have another computer just for testing or do you use a VM?
<charlie-tca> I have 3 386 systems for testing, and also use VirtualBox on my 64bit system
<RedSingularity> Ahh ok
<charlie-tca> I just install whichever version of Ubuntu or Xubuntu I need, and follow their directions to reproduce the issue. I can erase the drives anytime I need to.
<RedSingularity> And you can do it with no problem on the VM's?
<charlie-tca> Most of the time
<charlie-tca> If it is hardware/video specific, you need the actual same hardware. Most issues hardware doesn't matter.
<RedSingularity> Ok good because i am going to be using a VM until i get my hands on a spare PC.
<charlie-tca> Great! I have been using VirtualBox for 3 or 4 years now.
<RedSingularity> That is my preferred virtual machine software as well.  I am used to using it over VMWare.
<flipefr> hello everbody
<flipefr> does anybody knows how to build a bridge between a host and a virtual machine to simulate a remote conection ssh?
<flipefr> or can anybody help me doing this for try a bug?
<RedSingularity> flipefr: Did you ask this in #ubuntu?  There are a lot more users in there now.
<flipefr> I ask it there
<flipefr> but nobody aswer me
<charlie-tca> flipefr: bug number?
<flipefr> 654577
<charlie-tca> bug 654577
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654577 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) ""shut down" should at least log out (prohibited by multiple users) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654577
<flipefr> that's it
<flipefr> if anybody can try it i would be really thank
<charlie-tca> that is true
<flipefr> grateful
<flipefr> you tried it?
<charlie-tca> It is not allowed to log out for security reasons
<charlie-tca> You have two users logged in, one can not restart or shutdown unless they are admin
<charlie-tca> Been that way for about 1 year or more now
<charlie-tca> I was one of those affected by the opposite, and filed bugs because it did shut down when more than one user was logged in
<flipefr> so i suppose i can confirmed the bug
<charlie-tca> yeah
<flipefr> ok lots of thanks
<charlie-tca> I don't think it will get changed, but you can confirm it
<flipefr> i was in the birdge of starting mount a virtual machine only or try that
<mrand> charlie-tca: bordering on wishlist?
<mrand> since it is pretty obviously designed behavior.
<charlie-tca> bordering. I suspect since it used to just log you out, even if the second login was running updates, it won't happen to get changed back
<charlie-tca> wishlist is good as anything, though.
<flipefr> wishlist then
<charlie-tca> It's really a security issue if you can just shutdown the system when more than one user is logged in. You can shut down in the middle of the updates, and really make a mess of things.
<charlie-tca> flipefr: It is easy to make a bridged connection in VBox now. Just go into settings for the machine, go to Network, select Bridged Network in the drop down
<charlie-tca> Then select desired host interface from the list at the bottom, it needs to be your physical interface in the host machine
<flipefr> i see the option
<charlie-tca> heh, no more messing with TAP and bridges on the host!
<flipefr> another thing i would ask you charlie
<flipefr> apart of the connection
<flipefr> is about bug
<charlie-tca> sure
<flipefr> once i confirmed the bug who can change the impotance field
<charlie-tca> Anyone on bug control
<flipefr> do you know anyone or i must look one ??
<charlie-tca> Normally, you just ask here and tell us the importance you would like set
<flipefr> i suppose the importance is wishlist
<flipefr> as you can see this is my first bug
<flipefr> so i am lost
<charlie-tca> allow me
<charlie-tca> You should change it to confirmed first, and comment that is ready. You can use a standard response for that from
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Triage%20Successful
<charlie-tca> All you do is copy the part in the gray box and paste it into comments.
<charlie-tca> You click the little pencil in a circle next to "incomplete" and can then change status to "confirmed"
<charlie-tca> Then I will go in and finish it
<flipefr> i've just do it
<flipefr> i think you can finish it
<charlie-tca> Okay
<flipefr> but i didn't use a standard response at the end
<charlie-tca> It is normally better to stay with the standard responses. A lot of time and effort has been put into trying to get them so the reporter accepts the answers and doesn't get frustrated.
<flipefr> ok
<flipefr> next time i will use a standard
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> Also, you should subscribe to the bugs you work on, if you want to be notified when anything changes, or comments are made to it.
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  What should i mark a bug as that has been ignored for a few months?
<charlie-tca> Okay, Thanks for helping with bugs.
<flipefr> thank you for helping me too
<charlie-tca> It depends on whether or not the information is all there. If not, use the "old bugs" response
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<charlie-tca> That asks for verification that the issue is still valid, if you can not reproduce it.
<RedSingularity> Ok, there is no status option to set though?
<charlie-tca> If there is enough information, set it to confirmed
<charlie-tca> Anytime you ask the reporter for anything, set it to incomplete
<flipefr> ok, i didn't know there was a list of standard responses
<flipefr> so i will do next time
<charlie-tca> We follow the "learn as you go" process. It works well.
<flipefr> i love the organization here, if my work would be as documented as this it
<charlie-tca> It is very difficult to learn everything about bugs at one time, so we have to try to teach as you do them.
<flipefr> so thanks again, i think i am leaving
<charlie-tca> You are very welcome. Just ask questions here as you need to. Someone will try to answer for you
<flipefr> ok
<flipefr> bye
<charlie-tca> Good bye
<charlie-tca> I have to say goodnight, myself. RedSingularity: Thanks for helping
<RedSingularity> Good night buddy.  Thanks for your help as well :)
<layn> Hi
<layn> I noticed that there is a package that helps in finding the bug: bughelper but I can not upload it I followed the guide but does not work with the command sudo apt-get install bughelper not find the package through bzr nor could you help me?
<layn> can someone help me install bughelper
<layn> I noticed that there is a package that helps in finding the bug: bughelper but I can not upload it I followed the guide but does not work with the command sudo apt-get install bughelper not find the package through bzr nor could you help me?
<kaushal> hi
<layn> kaushal: hi
<layn> kaushal:Hello! can you help?
<kaushal> layn: Please suggest me about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/506390/
<layn> ok
<kaushal> I see this in dmesg of Ubuntu 10.04 desktop
<layn> mmm
<layn>  I noticed that there is a package that helps in finding the bug: bughelper but I can not upload it I followed the guide but does not work with the command sudo apt-get install bughelper not find the package through bzr nor could you help me?
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> hello
<AbhiJit> this user is not member of bugsquad and he directly gets the membership of 5 day and he send email that he wants to contribute
<AbhiJit> so should i suggest him first to join bugsquad team and look for mentor?
<AbhiJit> https://launchpad.net/~sujiths80
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: hey, they assigned a mentor to me :)
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, glady to know! who is he?
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: nigelb
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, nice!!! :)
<Gigacore> :)
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: and it was assigned by vish
<layn> giacore:I noticed that there is a package that helps in finding the bug: bughelper but I can not upload it I followed the guide but does not work with the command sudo apt-get install bughelper not find the package through bzr nor could you help me?
<vish> layn: are you in lucid or maverick?
<layn> maverick
<vish> !info bughelper
<ubot2> vish: Package bughelper does not exist in lucid
<vish> layn: its not there since lucid..
<vish> layn: the package was last uploaded in karmic : https://launchpad.net/bughelper
<Gigacore> try finding it on get-deb?
<vish> layn: you can get the deb and install, but not sure how far it works in lucid..
 * vish never used it..
<layn> i have maverick vish
<vish> maverick is the smae..
<Gigacore> layn: http://ftp.kaist.ac.kr/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bughelper/
<vish> same..
<layn> ok try the search with deb you get to know fasccio
<Gigacore> am not sure about whether it works or not
<AbhiJit> i was disconnected!
<layn> wow
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> wow?
<vish> AbhiJit: holly pappadums! ;p
<AbhiJit> :o
<layn> Giacore:because I feel you are a grange
<AbhiJit> vish, you lost your joke. i dont know what is 'pappadums! ?
<AbhiJit> :(
<Gigacore> hey vish, thanks for approving me to bugsquad-mentorship
<vish> Gigacore: np.. thanks for helping out :)
<Gigacore> :)
<Gigacore> layn: grange? btw.. it is Gigacore, not Giacore ;)
<vish> AbhiJit: google is your friend too! ;p
<layn> thanks guys for accepting me as well as the team try always to do my best
<AbhiJit> hello layn
<layn> Abhijit: hello
<AbhiJit> oh
<AbhiJit> its 'papad' i know it. its my favorite. 'udid daal' papad are my favorite!
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> vish, ^^
<AbhiJit> layn, :)
<Gigacore> I like papad too
 * AbhiJit mouth watering! Now going to get luch with papad!!! :)
<AbhiJit> :P
<layn> often my job keeps me busy but as soon as I put myself at work
<Gigacore> only 10 brain cells?
<layn> Giacore:The dependence can not be met: python-bughelper
 * vish hands layn a "g" … its Gigacore  ;p
<Gigacore> lol
<Gigacore> layn: then you must first install python-bughelper
<Gigacore> you can find that package in the same page
<Gigacore> same dir
<Gigacore> http://ftp.kaist.ac.kr/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bughelper/
<Gigacore> install the corresponding version
<layn> yes ok Gigacore sorry
<vish> layn: if you are using xchat for irc, you can tab complete most nick names..
<vish> most of the irc clients allow that..
<vish> layn: its not a major issue, but many folks look at irc *only* when their name get highlighted … you might be wondering why you dint get a response if wrong name is used.
<layn> :)
 * AbhiJit watches Malgudy Days while having lunch!!! :P
<vish> AbhiJit: its not lunch at 4:30 pm!  in some places its dinner!
<layn> not to miss a bit but I have eyes everywhere here on my terminal did not want to be a lack of respect but I also check the db
<AbhiJit> vish, :D
<layn> bughelper exists only to control the bug?
<layn> is there a way to take control of bugs without access to the development platform?
<layn> vish:I can not upload it bughelper maverick in python-bughelper
<Gigacore> whoa!! look at packages available! - http://ftp.kaist.ac.kr/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/
<vish> layn: i have never used bughelper, so not sure what it does.
<vish> layn: what are you using it for?
<layn> vish:looking for a way to have the bug under control
<layn> vish:perhaps to look for any duplicate
<vish> layn: you can do it using the browser itself, well thats how i do it..   bdmurray might know more about bughelper
<layn> vish:Can you tell me how to identify bugs through the browser?
<vish> layn: i'm confused, identify which bug[s]?
<layn> you check for duplicates
<Gigacore> hmm
<vish> layn: while reporting or while triaging?
<layn> while reporting
<vish> layn: lp already does that for us  :)
<nigelb> Gigacore: hi
<Gigacore> hey nigelb
<vish> layn: when you are filing a new bug, it will show a list of probably dups
<layn> ok
<nigelb> Gigacore: at work now, perhaps we can chat some time in the evening
<Gigacore> nigelb: yea sure
<layn> In short we must just do the triaging bugs
<layn> vish:In short we must just do the triaging bugs
<layn> ?
<vish> layn: yeah, bugsquad is mostly to do trigaing and help others, but bugreporting anyone can do.
<layn> vish:ah well
<layn> vish:In short I am trying to understand the unction reading the guide and asking, in fact I had seen when you first get a report assessing the bug if it is otherwise actually asked a question to assess if it is not is reported as invalid. Otherwise it is reported as a duplicate if it is appropriate. In case of missing information is requested instead pij incomplete information or otherwise reported as confirmed and tr
<layn> iaged
<layn> vish:sorry but saw that I was accepted into bugsquod trying to be helpful I do not like to stand with folded hands and then try to understand I am very curious
 * vish confused and reads again.. :)
<layn> vish:ok
<layn> vish:by vish then tell me what to do and where I see the bug
<vish> layn: from what i understand.. it looks like you want to help with bug triaging for other's bugs and have a few doubts regarding the wiki?
<Gigacore> layn: did you apply for mentorship program?
<AbhiJit> h
<njin> pedro_: hello, lost favourites launcher (UNR) during upgrade to MM bug 654969 thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654969 in ubuntu "unr favorites lost on upgrade to maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654969
<pedro_> hello njin :-)
<pedro_> njin, i've no idea about UNR sorry
<pedro_> njin, feel free to ask on #ubuntu-desktop though
<BUGabundo> guud afternuun peeps
<pedro_> hi BUGabundo AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> hello pedro_ :)
<BUGabundo> hey pedro_
<bcurtiswx_> mornin' BUGabundo
<njin> pedro_: hello again, sorry connection problems, have you read my precedent post ?
<pedro_> njin, yup
<pedro_>  njin, i've no idea about UNR sorry
<pedro_>  njin, feel free to ask on #ubuntu-desktop though
<pedro_> njin, ^
<njin> ok thanks pedro_
<pedro_> you're welcome
<vish> kamusin: hey, is there a bug regarding the gwibber icon?  omer was mentioned that the icon was cut.. and needs fixing..  or can you ask him to poke me when he is around?
 * vish has a fixed version..
<AbhiJit> i can
<AbhiJit> vish, shoud i?
<vish> AbhiJit: sure anyone can.. ;)  i asked kamusin since he might know about gwibber
<AbhiJit> vish, yah o told omer to cme
<kamusin> hold me a minute please
<vish> aaaaaaaaand we have om26er !!! :D
<AbhiJit> a big aplause!!!
<vish> AbhiJit: that was quick!! thx :)
<AbhiJit> vish, :)
<om26er> ;)
<om26er> hi vish
<vish> om26er: hey, just noticed i have yet installed dropbox on maverick … :s
<vish> om26er: is there a bug?
 * om26er is lost
<vish> om26er:  <vish> kamusin: hey, is there a bug regarding the gwibber icon?  omer was mentioned that the icon was cut.. and needs fixing..  or can you ask him to poke me when he is around?
<vish> s/was//
 * kamusin kamusin is still fighting with facebook authentication :( 
<kamusin> vish, do you mean bug 544959 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 544959 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "new gwibber icon (proposed) (affects: 5) (heat: 33)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544959
<om26er> ok got disconnected. I was out of the range of my wifi
<vish> kamusin: not that.. om26er dropped by on -artwork asking about the icon being cut..
<kamusin> om26er is the guilty then :)
<om26er> vish, you there?
<vish>  <om26er> would anyone be interested in fixing gwibber's icon the right side is a little broken http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=116579
<vish> kamusin: ^
<vish> om26er: yup..
 * vish pins om26er to the channel ! ;p
 * AbhiJit has favicol!
<AbhiJit> tootegaa nahi!
<vish> haha!
<om26er> vish, now things should be stable ;)
<om26er> AbhiJit, lol
<AbhiJit> :D
<om26er> vish, It seems I was not chatting with AbhiJit and I just got the message from a friend to come to irc (and nothing else)
 * om26er went through irc logs :O
<AbhiJit> :/
<om26er> vish, there is no bug for the broken part of gwibber icon. should I report and assign it to you?
<vish> om26er: ah! so we are just telepathically connected! ;)
<vish> om26er: sure..
<kamusin> I cant found nothing about that issue too vish
<kamusin> cant/can't
<om26er> thanks vish done :)
<om26er> bug 655159
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655159 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gwibber icon is broken on the right side (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655159
<om26er> vish, you should assign yourself on the upstream bug (I cant)
<algnod> om26er, hi i am new to triaging and i am just wondering what is going on with bug 654587 and what the null project is. I have a different bug with someone having problems opening folders from the places menu.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654587 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus not launching when clicking Home Documents etc in Places (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654587
<om26er> algnod, this bug is not a problem in launchpad. so whenever any comment on this bug was made people on the launchpad will get an email so I changed it to null project so that they dont get email. though I think I should have changed it to nautilus upstream
<om26er> kamusin, hi
<kamusin> hey om26er!
<algnod> om26er, thanks
<om26er> algnod, :)
<om26er> kamusin, do you want any help on rhythmbox bugs?
<kamusin> om26er, I have seen you working on it :), please if you have some free time
<om26er> kamusin, I recently subscribed to a few new packages and rhtyhmbox was one of those ;)
 * kamusin hugs om26er super!
 * om26er hugs kamusin back 
<om26er> could anyone familiar with evolution bugs mentor me?
<charlie-tca> KernelBugDay today! let's have some fun... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugDay
<pedro_> om26er, what's your question?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, hggdh i was thinking on not organizing a bug day for this week and rather concentrate on ISO Testing for the final image, what do you guys think?
<pedro_> kamusin ^
<hggdh> pedro_: I think it is a good idea, we will probably have our hands full with last-minute checks and tests
<hggdh> pedro_: BTW, cleanup almost all done. All that is left is to verify a few BugSquad members, and then the ones that really applied and did not get a response/action
<om26er> pedro_, currently there are none but can I ask you about things along the way?
<hggdh> (there's about 25 total pending)
<pedro_> hggdh, <3 , saw the list this morning and it looks *amazing*
<pedro_> thanks a lot for doing that hggdh and devildante :-)
<pedro_> om26er, yeah totally, please don't hesitate on doing that
<hggdh> pedro_: heh. I cannot really answer 'my pleasure', but hey -- my pleasure ;-)
<pedro_> om26er, if i'm not around, hggdh might help you as well and seb128 too
<seb128> pedro_, you ought to be always be around
<seb128> stop slacking!
<seb128> ;-)
<pedro_> !
<hggdh> pedro_: and, anyway, we the kernel bug day today, as charlie-tca justs posted
<pedro_> seb128, thought i was allow to sleep 20 minutes per day!
<pedro_> :-(
<pedro_> allowed
<hggdh> 20minutes?? Why that much?
<pedro_> hggdh, yeah indeed
<pedro_> !
<pedro_> hggdh, ok i guess i can reduce that amount to 15
 * hggdh lost track of time today, and woke up at 0900
<pedro_> :-P
<seb128> pedro_, yes, you are, just slep 50 seconds every hour
<seb128> it's an acceptable delay to reply on IRC
<seb128> ;-)
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> om26er: ask, and you get an answer
<hggdh> probably...
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> om26er, btw most of the things on evolution are upstream bugs
<charlie-tca> pedro_: I agree on the iso testing instead this week.
<pedro_> om26er, the only things that might need to be tracked here are the indicator crashes
<pedro_> which are easy to discover
 * seb128 hugs pedro_
<pedro_> charlie-tca, hggdh thanks for your input
 * pedro_ hugs seb128 back
<seb128> pedro_,  how are you btw? ;-)
<pedro_> seb128, can i borrow one or two of those 128 little kids slaves you have? ;-)
<seb128> you wish
<seb128> but no, I need them :p
<hggdh> oh, seb128 is reduced to just 128 of them?
<pedro_> seb128, i'm good ! thanks. excited since the release is coming ;-). what about you?
<seb128> I'm fine thanks
<seb128> starting working on preparing UDS and next cycle
<pedro_> hggdh, is his secret, that's the only way he can manage to do all the Gnome work
<seb128> interesting time coming for GNOME
<pedro_> hggdh, that's why he's traveling to India/China that often
<hggdh> oh, I see :-)
<hggdh> seb128: will we go to 3.0 on N?
<seb128> hggdh, yes
<seb128> it doesn't mean we decided on g-s or gnome-panel and compiz still
<seb128> but we will go for packaging GNOME3 anyway
<penguin42> hggdh: Bug 648120  you seem to have actually released a fix for - is there a reason it isn't marked as such?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648120 in squid (Ubuntu) "Squid doesn't start at boot (affects: 1) (heat: 437)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648120
<seb128> what we make use of in the default session is an UDS topic
<kamusin> where is the site of kernel bugday? I can't find it :(
<hggdh> seb128: hum. There is going to be a need for a *LOT* of testing
<hggdh> penguin42: looking
<seb128> hggdh, yes
<pedro_> kamusin, you mean the page with bugs?
<Gigacore> guys, am having a look at bug 655163. As explained by the bug reporter, I tested according his procedure and it appears to work fine. It doesn't look like a bug. What to do? Shall I mark it as invalid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655163 in parole (Ubuntu) "Pause/Play button broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655163
 * penguin42 wonders what % of bug fixes are single character
<Gigacore> btw, am a newvie
<Gigacore> newbie*
<hggdh> penguin42: yes, but we would need the release team approving now -- which is almost impossible --, so I guess this will end up being a 0-day
<charlie-tca> Gigacore: is your hardware the same as the report?
<penguin42> hggdh: It seems to be installed on my machine; are you sure it didn't escape?
<Gigacore> charlie-tca: oh oops.. nope
<kamusin> yep, the list with bugs that will be triaged today
<hggdh> penguin42: oh. Just a sec
<charlie-tca> Then you need to ask for more information; what hardware; listing from lspci
<hggdh> penguin42: your version ends with 2ubuntu5?
<penguin42> hggdh: Yep
<hggdh> penguin42: yes, then it is realeased. I am marking as such now
<penguin42> hggdh: Oh, and thanks :-)
<charlie-tca> Gigacore: oh, I didn't read the bug first. You tested in 10.10?
<hggdh> penguin42: I forgot -- LP is not auto-marking the fix released bugs, so we have to do it manually
<Gigacore> charlie-tca: yup
<pedro_> kamusin, they didn't created one, but JFo pointed to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugDay which contains a list of tasks
<charlie-tca> That is your comment on the bug, about it working?
<Gigacore> yup
<Gigacore> it works fine
<hggdh> penguin42: you are welcome. We do appreciate the help
<penguin42> what command line tools are there - e..g anything to open bug n in a browser?
<kamusin> I see, thanks any way
<charlie-tca> Change the status to incomplete, by clicking on the little pencil next to "New"
<charlie-tca> Gigacore: then we wait for the reporter to comment back
<Gigacore> charlie-tca: ok
<JFo> yeah, I broke the script wich would normally give us that
<JFo> working on it now
<kamusin> excelent!
<charlie-tca> Gigacore: thanks for helping
<Gigacore> charlie-tca: anytime :)
<xeroadmin> Ubuntu is giving me major grief
<xeroadmin> every other boot, the sound goes out, and it will not shut down, and it refuses to mount external media
<xeroadmin> but, when all of those are working, QEMU will not work properly...
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Gnome or KDE ?
<xeroadmin> gnome
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Lucid or Maveric?
<xeroadmin> Lucid
<penguin42> ok, what happens with external media?
<xeroadmin> I try to mount it, and it gives me a permission denied error.
<xeroadmin> and with sound, it won't pick up any hardware at all
<penguin42> xeroadmin: How are you mounting it and what's the media; one problem at a time
<xeroadmin> it is a Kingston 1GB Datatraveler
<xeroadmin> and I have it set to automount.
<penguin42> Hmm I have a few Kingstons mounting OK; how are you setting it to automount?
<xeroadmin> It has gotten worse over the past few days, this problem used to be resolved by mounting manually, but now, that has gone kaput as well.
<xeroadmin> and as for automount, i put the datatraveler in the machine, and get a popup, giving me the permission denied error
<xeroadmin> and the same message when I access the drive
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Does it come up as sdb or the like?
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Can you put the output of udisks --enumerate-device-files into a pastebin?
<penguin42> (with the thumb drive plugged in)
<xeroadmin> one second
<penguin42> anyone know German?
<xeroadmin> http://pastebin.com/MRALthg7
<xeroadmin> and as for the error: "unable to mount kingston. not authorized."
<penguin42> xeroadmin: OK, well the good thing is that udisks shows it and it's partition
<xeroadmin> it just isn't mounting. and I know it is not a corrupt fs, because it mounts on windows and mac
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/654063
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654063 in compiz (Ubuntu) "gconf-editor does not have expo listed as plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> should be an easy one to fix.
<penguin42> xeroadmin: what does 'id' say?
<cprofitt> I have confirmed this (myself) with a fresh install and an upgrade on two different machines
<xeroadmin> terminal?
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Yeh, just id in a terminal
<xeroadmin> uid=1000(venos) gid=1000(venos) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),105(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare),1000(venos)
<penguin42> hmm about the same as me
<penguin42> xeroadmin: OK, try udisks --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/E0FD-1813
<penguin42> (I think that's a 0 not an O
<xeroadmin> Mount failed: Not Authorized
<penguin42> hmmmm
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Do you login the normal way, via gdm?
<xeroadmin> It is set to log me in when I first boot up
<penguin42> xeroadmin: OK, go to system->administration->users & groups
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Select your user and click advanced settings
<xeroadmin> is it normal that nothing pops up?
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Then select the 'User Privileges' tab and tell me whether the 'Access external storage devices automatically' is ticked?
<penguin42> erm no!
<penguin42> xeroadmin: At which stage didn't it pop up?
<xeroadmin> yet another problem...
<penguin42> xeroadmin: They may all be related, did you do anything odd to your user account?
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Did the Users & Groups box not appear at all?
<xeroadmin> aside from putting some nice new colours on the theme, not really
<penguin42> new colours? ???
<xeroadmin> system -> preferences -> appearance
<xeroadmin> shouldn't have anything to do with it, I wouldn't have thaught
<penguin42> xeroadmin: And what happens if you run users-admin from the command line does anything appear?
<xeroadmin> another users settings window
<penguin42> (Anyone who understands polkit please shout now!)
<penguin42> xeroadmin: OK, so you have users settings, is it the 'advanced settings' when nothing comes up?
<xeroadmin> yes
<penguin42> ah ok
<penguin42> xeroadmin: What does ps -eaf|grep polk   give?
<xeroadmin> I've had an idea. I tried to look for a trust sound card driver when I first installed, and, not being able to find one, started to read a book on rolling my own driver. Would that maybe have anything to do with it?
<penguin42> xeroadmin: Reading the book wouldn't have broken anything - what you did with that knowledge.....
<xeroadmin> I tried to rebuild a kernel...
<xeroadmin> and never got past the config stage
<xeroadmin> I have to go, I will be back on in about half an hour
<penguin42> no, if you didn't get past trying to configure it it shouldn't have broken anything
<penguin42> xeroadmin: OK, I think your problem is something to do with policykit
<xeroadmin> ok i'm back. sorry, had to eat. anyway, policykit
<xeroadmin> aha! http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1536632.html
<xeroadmin> I'm going to reboot. If I am not on here again, it has worked
<cprofitt> can I confirm a bug that I reported?
<penguin42> cprofitt: Has someone else said they've got it?
<cprofitt> No. No one else has said they have it -- though that is not always necessary for confirmation IMHO
<cprofitt> I have verified it on two different computers and with both the upgrade and fresh install
<penguin42> what's the bug?
<cprofitt> it is not hardware related, but the lack of files being created
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/654063
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654063 in compiz (Ubuntu) "gconf-editor does not have expo listed as plugin (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cprofitt> I had previously marked it traiged but was told I can not do that on bugs I report...
<cprofitt> so I wanted to confirm
 * penguin42 doesn't use compiz, but maybe it's just easier to find someone who has and they can confirm it
<cprofitt> with hardware bugs there would be a need for verification, but on something like this it would not be hardware dependant
<cprofitt> you could still open gconf-editor
<cprofitt> and see if the nodes are there
<penguin42> yeh but I'm not too sure what I'm looking at in that
<cprofitt> and verify if the files are there -- i believe they are there on a default install
<charlie-tca> The reasoning behind someone else confirming and triaging your own bugs is to eliminate any possible hardware or software glitch on your own computers.
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: I understand that... I do not believe that applies in this case
<cprofitt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9919859&postcount=1
<cprofitt> that is an image of what you would be looking at
<cprofitt> the expo, and other, nodes are missing
<cprofitt> due to files being missing
<penguin42> cprofitt: So is it actually the compiz-fusion-plugins-main package ?
<cprofitt> penguin42: I am not sure what installs the schemas
<cprofitt> but the schemas are for gconf-editor
<cprofitt> they are xml files
<penguin42> cprofitt: Well, compiz-plugins has a load of /us/s/gconf/schemas but compiz-fusion-plugins-main doesn't
<cprofitt> I would imagine it is in one of the compiz packages and its putting the schemas in and applying them
<cprofitt> main would be my guess -- as I do not use 'extra'
<penguin42> cprofitt: I'm just thinking each package with plugins in should have the gconf for its plugins
<cprofitt> but I have always turned features on by using gconf-editor vs. ccsm
<cprofitt> that would be my guess as well penguin42
<penguin42> cprofitt: Thing is there is a /usr/share/compiz/expo.xml so I'm not sure how they are supposed to wire up
<cprofitt> penguin42: Yeah -- I do not know the fix either... just the problem
<cprofitt> the only place I found missing stuff is in the gconf-editor schemas
<penguin42> yeuch that bug xeroadmin pointed to was nasty
<leighman> hey guys, how can I add an upstream project for a package?
<micahg> leighman: also affects project
<leighman> ah okay, that did work
<leighman> thanks
<devildante> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> hello devildante
<devildante> pedro_: did you sort out that bugcontrol application stuff?
<pedro_> devildante, yeah we did, thanks a lot for helping :-)
<pedro_> devildante, the list of proposed members now is pretty tidy
<devildante> np :)
<pedro_> devildante, now it's just a matter of review those and answer to the candidates ;-)
<devildante> yeah...
 * hggdh goes back to it
<hggdh> pfui! pedro_, devildante: done. We are left with just 9 pending applications
<devildante> yah
<hggdh> pedro_: I also reordered the instructions on the Wiki so that emailing application comes first
<hggdh> THEN requesting membership
<hggdh> Of course, this will only work if people really bother to read the blurb...
<devildante> I'd really like an email to be sent when someone wants to apply
<devildante> stating you need to send an application
<devildante> is that possible?
<cprofitt> proposed bug-control candidates?
<hggdh> cprofitt: yes
<cprofitt> Cool.
<mortal> hello, why are the xorg packages pinned on maverick i386?
<mortal> my synaptics touchpad works poorly because of that
<cprofitt> hggdh: when is the next global bug jam planned for?
<hggdh> devildante: there is no automatic way, but the the LP page for -control *DOES* clearly state it is needed.
<hggdh> cprofitt: I am not sure, but I would expect the folks at #ubuntu-community-team to know
<cprofitt> cool... I will ask there
<devildante> hggdh: I know, it's just that people don't pay attention to a blurb, but they could pay more attention to an automatic e-mail
<cprofitt> I seem to always get that information late
<hggdh> devildante: and... if one cannot be bothered to read the blurb, I personally cannot be bothered to send an email
<devildante> hggdh: that's why it should be automated :p
<hggdh> devildante: actually this is my reason for why it should NOT be automated. If one cannot read the blurb, why would this same one fully read a bug description and comments?
<devildante> good point
<hggdh> (of course, I am old and cynical)
<devildante> but I've seen some e-mails about some guys who didn't know that they must have experience before applying for bugcontrol, and sent messages like "how can I contribute?"
<cprofitt> devildante: well that is where the BT will hopefullly fill a role
<devildante> BT?
<cprofitt> when we get folks like that we can push them to the BT and the BT can help them learn to contribute
<cprofitt> BeginnersTeam
<devildante> ah
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<devildante> yeah, I know them :)
<cprofitt> we are in the middle of a re-org but that is the goal I hope we emerge with
<cprofitt> taking users who want to move beyond just using Ubuntu
<devildante> great :)
<cprofitt> yeah
<hggdh> devildante: BTW, if you think JamesPage's application is good, please reply on the ML with your view -- we need another vote for him
<flipefr> hello everyone
<flipefr> i am looking for someone of bug control team
<flipefr> to change an importance setting in a bug
<pedro_> flipefr, just paste the bug number in the channel and explain why the importance should be changed
<flipefr> 655085
<flipefr> the user claims about aptitude is not installed by default in maverick
<flipefr> i answer with a stadrad response telling him that aptitude is not included in this release
<flipefr> i think the importance should be wishlist
<cprofitt> aptitude is not installed?
<cprofitt> just apt-get heh?
<flipefr> no
<cprofitt> wow...
<flipefr> only
<cprofitt> I missed that change... I mostly use apt-get
<flipefr> it was a decision made a few moths ago
<hggdh> bug 655085
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655085 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "aptitude not installed by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655085
<flipefr> that is
 * penguin42 always did prefer apt-get :-)
<flipefr> and me xd
<flipefr> i think is ore secure
<flipefr> more secure
<penguin42> not sure about that, but I never did manage to get it to resolve dependencies sanely?
<hggdh> flipefr: two things there -- I am not sure this is an opinion, and (2) only assign yourself (or anybody else) to a bug if you are working on FIXING it ;-)
<devildante> the real reason for doing this is that the upgrade tools have apt-get in mind
<flipefr> no, it was a mistake
<hggdh> flipefr: subscribing to the bug will get you all needed updates
<flipefr> this is my second bug
<kklimonda> oh, so we are using the Opinion status after all?
<flipefr> changed
<flipefr> i expect so
<hggdh> flipefr: I am not complaining :-)
<flipefr> i can changed it to confirmed
<hggdh> just trying to help you
<hggdh> flipefr: yes, you can
<hggdh> kklimonda: the usage is still iffy -- some do, and some others get unhappy with it
<flipefr> so then do i put in confirmed status or opinion
<flipefr> i think is like an opinion
<flipefr> ??
<kklimonda> hggdh: yeah, I do remember the discussion after it has been introduced.
<hggdh> flipefr: not really. The OP is discussing about aptitude not being in, and giving a reason why it should be in
 * micahg thinks opinion should be like Won't Fix in terms of who can set it
<micahg> deryck: ^^
<hggdh> flipefr: it could go to confirmed or wontFix
<kklimonda> I'd go with Won't Fix
<hggdh> micahg: I agree
<flipefr> i will changed to wont fix then better tha confirmed
<kklimonda> but then people are reading way too much in the "Won't Fix" status
<hggdh> flipefr: hold on
<deryck> micahg, we're actually reviewing the success and usefulness of opinion status this month.
<micahg> aptitude was removed from the default install since apt-get is now pretty fully featured
<hggdh> flipefr: first of all, you have to be sure that aptitude was removed from standard install, and what was the reason
<micahg> deryck: cool
<micahg> deryck: and I saw you working on the ACL for Fix Released :)
<flipefr> the reason was a decision form high spheres
<flipefr> like put buttons in the left side of the window
<hggdh> flipefr: yes. A link to the published decision would be nice
<deryck> micahg, indeed :-)
<njin> hello to all, in a case like this  is apport that wrong on python ? apport[5800]: segfault at 10020 ip 00000000004542f3 sp 00007fffd9a4d670 error 4 in python2.6[400000+21a000]
<hggdh> micahg: ^ you have it?
 * micahg looks
<kklimonda> hggdh: it got removed from the ubuntu-standard to save some space.
<vish> deryck‣ also, can we block triaged » confirmed?  allowing only BC to change that?
<micahg> hggdh: it's worth a release note mention IMHO
<hggdh> yeah
<flipefr> hey one moment  i cant see the option wont fix in the combo
<deryck> vish, I don't think we should block confirmed.  It's used commonly by any user, right?  This is the suggested ubuntu bug workflow, no?
<micahg> deryck: no
<vish> deryck‣ some users [non-bug triagers] think that confirmed is a higher status than triaged
<kklimonda> flipefr: access to the won't fix status is limited to the bugcontrol.
<flipefr> ok
<vish> they just see an old bug set as triaged and think"doh! why isnt this confirmed yet!"
<flipefr> kklimonda:could you change the status and importance of the bug please?
<deryck> vish, micahg -- ah, so what you guys mean is that triaged should be acl'ed so only bug supervisor can change out of it.
<micahg> deryck: yep
<kklimonda> if hggdh agress on that then I see no reason not to do that :)
<vish> yup
<cprofitt> vish - I thought only BC could do that...
<micahg> hggdh: I'd say kubuntu-meta should be the package instead of aptitude in that bug as well
<micahg> and maybe add a release notes task
<cprofitt> release notes is a great idea
<vish> cprofitt‣ only BC can set *to* trigaed, but anyone can changed it *from* triaged
<deryck> micahg, vish -- I'm ok with that.  bug supervisor can only set triaged anyway.  I thought you already couldn't.
<cprofitt> vish: ah -- yeah that should be locked down...
<hggdh> deryck: I agree
<cprofitt> do not want it going backwards unless BC or dev changes it
<kklimonda> micahg: has it been changed in kubuntu-desktop or does kubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-standard?
<micahg> cprofitt: the only time where it's appropriate is if it's ready for upload
<kklimonda> micahg: or rather isn't it done in ubuntu-standard which is a base for all ubuntu derivatives?
<vish> deryck: awesome!  so i guess there isnt a bug about that already?  /me files one now..
<micahg> kklimonda: good question :)
<kklimonda> "changed in kubuntu-meta"
<hggdh> and the war apt-get vs aptitude starts again (if it ever stopped)
<njin> pedro_: around?
<flipefr> hggdh: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/aptitude-removed-from-ubuntu-1010.html
<cprofitt> gah...
<kklimonda> hggdh: it's a never ending one
<kklimonda> hggdh: just like vim vs. emacs
<hggdh> heh
<kklimonda> or linux vs bsd ;)
<hggdh> yeah
<cprofitt> http://www.comparethemeerkat.com/
<hggdh> flipefr: yes, please add this link in (and the referred link)
<micahg> kklimonda: not sure if it does or not
<cprofitt> the site will at least help as laugh through launch
<flipefr> hggdh:https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/maverick-changes/2010-June/001202.html
<hggdh> flipefr: yes
<kklimonda> micahg: there is no mention of aptitude in kubuntu-meta but there is one in ubuntu-meta
<kklimonda> so I guess ubuntu-meta is the right package for this bug
<micahg> kklimonda: k
<kklimonda> neither have I seen anything KDE-specific in the bug's description. It's the same problem on Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<micahg> kklimonda: I'd suggest resetting to New as well + add a release notes task
<flipefr> hggdh: could you change the status to wont fix and importance to wishlist?
<flipefr> hddgh: i added the link of changes to the post
<flipefr> hggdh: so the user can see it
<micahg> flipefr: that's not an explanation
<hggdh> flipefr: I think the consensus is to add tasks
<flipefr> i also give him a standard response with an explanation in a post before
<flipefr> anyway, what do you suggest to do?
<micahg> flipefr: again, you gave a decision, not a reason, the metapackage owner or the release notes team should provide a mention and reason for this
<micahg> flipefr: reset to New, change to ubuntu-meta, also affect project ubuntu-release-notes
<flipefr> i changed it to New
<micahg> flipefr: also, what about the other 2 things I suggested
<flipefr> sorry
<flipefr> micahg: i dont know how to change to ubuntu-meta
<flipefr> and what was the other thing
<flipefr> i remeber you that this is my second bug
<flipefr> and i and not still familiar with launchpad
<vish> micahg¦ do you have any examples of triaged » confirmed bugs?
<vish> just when we want them we cant find those :/
<vish> rather *i*
<cprofitt> I gotta run guys... have a good one
<vish> or hggdh too^ any examples?
<flipefr> uf where is your mentor when you need him?
<hggdh> vish: off the top of my head, no. Rusivi did a lot of these, though
<vish> hehe, /me checks those
<rusivi> hggdh / vish: I got a little trigger happy
<flipefr> hggdh: i am going to leave the bug as new and someone changed the importance to wishlist, if i had to change anything more please let me know
<vish> rusivi¦ ;)  but its more from triaged » confirmed thats an issue..  your changes are much rarer, as in not seen anyone do that , but the number of bugs might have been high :)
<flipefr> i think i am leaving  have a good time here
<rusivi> One of a handful of reasons to continue to allow Triaged -> Confirmed/New is the Community believes it's not something the BugSquad should focus on. I am not implying that was my intention. However, your cutting off that communication possibility from the Community if you remove that action.
<rusivi> IDK the best way to go, just discussing.
<hggdh> rusivi: if it is triaged, it is out of triaging. It is now a problem for the developer/maintainer
<vish> rusivi¦  "Community believes" meaning you ? ;)
<rusivi> hggdh Agreed. My newish response to that is "dev's got it". I know better then that now. Vish: Not posturing in any sense just discussing.
<rusivi> If it is stopped or remains, for myself, so be it, no big deal.
<rusivi> :)
<hggdh> rusivi: it is similar (with care, of course) to unsetting a FixReleased -- what we usually observe is very old FixReleased being put back into confirmed/new
<hggdh> this is wrong -- if the problem reappeared, then it is now (possibly) a regression -- so a new bug is warranted
<vish> rusivi¦ similarly , once a bug has been set to triaged , there is nothing further to communicate, the developer just needs to fix it.
<hggdh> and -- if the developer/maintainer requires new data, they will put it back to Incomplete
<rusivi> vish: Understood. Everyone else in the Community is still welcome to contribute a solution, simultaneously as the developer who took responsibility is working on it.
<vish> rusivi¦ why does a solution require a person to change the status?
<rusivi> vish: In hindsight, it does not.
<vish> :)
<vish> maybe to inprogress , but anything else is extra work for others.
<hggdh> even inProgress should be used with care -- it signals to everybody else "do not worry with this one, I am taking care of it"
<hggdh> TBH, I always considered the the status set as sort of restricted. I would like to have more of them
<hggdh> and substatus
<hggdh> I see deryck just sent an email to bugsquad -- thank you, sir
<penguin42> hggdh: The incomplete's are a bit limiting as well; you can't tell from that whether it's incomplete (and times out) due to where the victim didn't give enough information or where you think it was fixed and just want confirmation
<deryck> hggdh, bugsquad shouldn't have gotten email.  For what project?
<kklimonda> deryck: I just got 6 mails :/
<micahg> deryck: indubuntu
<kklimonda> one for bugsquad ;)
<hggdh> Ubuntu-bugsquad post from deryck.hodge@canonical.com requires approval
<kklimonda> and other 5 to -backports
<hggdh> penguin42: indeed
<kklimonda> oh well, they are all identical so I can just what I do the best - delete them ;)
<deryck> yes, just delete them.  They shouldn't have come to bugsquad members.
<kklimonda> deryck: but if we are already on this topic - is expiration going to be enabled for the Ubuntu project?
<hggdh> actually, I think it is good for bugSquad to know about it
<hggdh> kklimonda: I would expect this to be discussed at UDS
<micahg> hggdh: it was for project owners I think
<hggdh> yeah
<kklimonda> hggdh: are there any triaging related blueprints registered already?
 * kklimonda hasn't seen any
<hggdh> kklimonda: I have not had time to get there yet... IDK
 * hggdh *has* to do it, though
<kklimonda> :)
<deryck> yes, buy expiry will be re-enabled.  I'll be sending an email shortly to ubuntu-devel explaining full details.
<deryck> and I emailed bug supervisors, when I should have emailed project owners.  I made a mistake about who had power to change settings for bug tracking.
<hggdh> deryck: anyway, it was good that bugsquad got it, the triagers should be aware of that change
<micahg> hggdh: yes, but the email was for a different project and might confuse people
<deryck> hggdh, ok, good.  I'm glad that is useful, then.
<deryck> and the email doesn't apply for ubuntu.  we're not turning off the setting, since ubuntu devs requested that we re-enable.
<hggdh> micahg: even though... down on the email deryck clear it out (yes, I know, people do not read all)
<njin> hello, peolple like to see fix released status ibstead of invalid when a bug is fixed by un update
<penguin42> can someone give me some advice on confirming a bug - bug 654170
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654170 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "screen remains blank after boot / wrong resolution (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654170
<penguin42> he's given the information asked, but I'm not sure if it would be enough for someone to fix
<RedSingularity> I have a bug that has been left idle for a few months.  What should i do with it?
<penguin42> RedSingularity: Which one?
<RedSingularity> bug 522475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522475 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "No display images in standart java module (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522475
<vish> hggdh¦ Bug #323815  \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 323815 in jockey (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Install progress window has no title (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 33)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323815
<vish> *phew*
<penguin42> RedSingularity: It was reported on 9.10 as well, it would be worth the reporter trying a newer version - but it would probably also good to know which Java he was using if it is Java
<RedSingularity> penguin42:  What do you recommend doing with it?
<penguin42> I'm not sure - I'd ask him if it works on a newer Ubuntu and maybewhat Java is installed *if* it's a java issue
<RedSingularity> I dont think he is even watching it anymore though.
<RedSingularity> Be back in a minute
<devildante> vish: about bug 323815, I *think* GNOME HIG says progress windows shouldn't have a title
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 323815 in jockey (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Install progress window has no title (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 33)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323815
<vish> devildante¦ i dont recall such a reference... but do let me know if you find it :)
<vish> devildante¦ "Progress windows *should* have a title representing..." http://library.gnome.org/devel/hig-book/stable/windows-progress.html.en ;)
<devildante> ah... sorry
<devildante> but there's something that shouldn't have a title, I wonder what...
<vish> devildante¦ np.. i dont know it fully either.. :)
<vish> devildante¦ hmm, modal windows?
<devildante> maybe...
<devildante> vish: what's with the |-like? :p
<vish> devildante¦ trying something new, thanks for noticing! ;)
 * devildante wonders how to type it :p
<vish> devildante¦ i used character map ;)
 * vish was playing with it today and was trying different symbols..
<penguin42> Is there a page anywhere for known issues on Maverick for particular hardware ?
<rusivi> penguin42: you could perform a hardware search from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick
<rusivi> type in dell, hp, toshiba, acer, etc.
<penguin42> rusivi: I really meant somewhere to add hints to people; I mean I know that there are specific issues on 2 of my machines and was wondering if there was a place for them other than just in the bugs - i.e. a knownissues-by-machine
<rusivi> penguin42: The right people do view your problems, vendor specific ones or not. The best way to go is work together with those who have knowledge of your problem and have responded to it. Many of the bugs that I have posted to were successfully addressed by others aside from known bugsquad dev's/vendor employees.
<rusivi> Some bugs were self-solved, either through education or my own tweaking.
<hggdh> penguin42: there are some such pages, usually on the Debugging area
<hggdh> like sound/video
<hggdh> but I do not know of any structured effort to do so
<hggdh> perhaps... it is time to do it...
<penguin42> hggdh: Hmm well
<hggdh> penguin42: we are working on a somewhat related approach -- to allow users to upload hardware configuration, and comment on it
<penguin42> hggdh: Well I'll put together a wiki page with my two on and we can grow it?
<hggdh> penguin42: certainly. KnownIssues-type of thing. May I suggest it to be part of the BugSquad pages?
<penguin42> hggdh: Sure, I was going to do it as wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/SystemSpecificIssues, where would you suggest?
<penguin42> (and is there a short hand in the wiki for referencing bugs?)
<hggdh> penguin42: hold on
<hggdh> wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/KnownHardwareIssues/10.10
<hggdh> penguin42: does it sound good?
<penguin42> ok
<rusivi> looks awesome hggdh
<layn> Good evening to all
<hggdh> penguin42: I do not remember if there is a shotcut for linking bugs... I think all we can do is the [[ URL|Name ]] thingy
 * penguin42 grrrs at an Internal server error from wiki.ubuntu.com
<micahg> hggdh: there's the URL shortner, pad.lv/XXXXXX :)
<hggdh> heh
<penguin42> hggdh: There you go, those are my pair of known issues (says he realising he hasn't actually kept them sorted)
 * micahg wonders who ubuntu-treblig is
 * penguin42 licks micahg
<hggdh> micahg: see above post :-)
<hggdh> all in family, all in family ;-)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> penguin42: I would think it should still mention Maverick by name is it's under 10.10
<penguin42> micahg: OK, will do - any other changes while I edit it ?
<micahg> penguin42: idk, just noticed that from my email
<penguin42> youch, do you get mailed on every wiki edit?
<micahg> penguin42: I'm subscrbed to all bugs wiki pages
<hggdh> so am I...
<hggdh> penguin42: if you do not mind, any relationship with Martin Gilbert?
<hggdh> or, rather, sir Martin Gilbert
<penguin42> hggdh: Not that I'm aware of
<hggdh> thank you. Just curious
<layn> Hi
<penguin42> hggdh: In that case, is your first name really C ?
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> no, it is Carlos
<penguin42> layn: Hi
<hggdh> but nobody in the US can pronounce it without making it sound Spanish
<penguin42> so how do we get that page linked from somewhere useful ?
<penguin42> bit of a penguin and egg situation; not many machines on there, so not useful yet
<hggdh> penguin42: you could link it off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures on the Hardware section
<hggdh> penguin42: I also addded a link(er) CategoryBugSquad at the end, so it will be shown when you look at this category
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-06
<penguin42> Can someone have a serious word with the wiki server; I keep getting internal errors from it when saving
<greg-g> jcastro: heya, I just got 3 emails from LP about the auto-expirey setting for some projects I set up in LP so I could do upstream bug links. What do you suggest I do?
<greg-g> bdmurray: ^^ same question for you
<greg-g> either set the auto-expirey on or keep it off
<jcastro> I dunno, I got a ton of them and haven't read them
<greg-g> They all say the same thing except the <project name> is different :)
<bdmurray> greg-g: do nothing
<rusivi> I got one for realplayerforlinux and I'm not even maintainer, I just created it.
<rusivi> So I could upstream to real tracker.
<greg-g> bdmurray: thanks buddy
<greg-g> jcastro:  <  bdmurray> greg-g: do nothing
<hggdh> heh. yahoo.com is now rejecting email from LP "due to user complaints". I could not care less...
<penguin42> I guess they have people to talk to about stuff like that
<hggdh> they do. But the only possible complainants are those that requested email from LP in the first place
<penguin42> yeh but given tehy'll be yahoo users now validly missing stuff their abuse system will need to sort it out; I'm sure they have mechanisms for dealing with it
<hggdh> I will wait and see
<hggdh> ok. time for a reboot to see if my issue on init's mounted-tmp is bypassed
<hggdh> OK, I got it -- the init script mouted-tmp uses find, -- so /usr must be mounted for it to work
<hggdh> (5 reboots and one rescue later)
<hggdh> now, for a bug...
<RedSingularity> hggdh you here?
<micahg> RedSingularity: can I help with something?
<RedSingularity> Yeah i have a bug that has been untouched by the user for a few months.  What should i mark it as?  I dont think he is coming back.
<micahg> RedSingularity: bug #?
<RedSingularity> bug 522475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522475 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "No display images in standart java module (affects: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522475
<micahg> RedSingularity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Incomplete%20bugs%20without%20a%20response%20from%20submitter
<RedSingularity> micahg thanks a lot :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: np
<RedSingularity> micahg Should we ask to have the importance level of something set on a bug we are working on?
<hggdh> pfui
<micahg> hggdh: pfui?
<hggdh> micahg: two shots of wisky do not help life
<micahg> RedSingularity: you can, the only time you *have* to is if it's urgent or it's being set to triaged
<micahg> hggdh: heh
<hggdh> RedSingularity: we should always try to get the importance of a bug as soon as possible
 * micahg sits corrected :)
<RedSingularity> Oh ok,  I will start looking though mine then.
<RedSingularity> *through*
<hggdh> the point is we can always change the importance, but this sets the expectations
<kklimonda> good morning
<RedSingularity> good evening here :)
<kklimonda> yeah, the joys of diverse community - it's always an evening for someone :)
<RedSingularity> Almost morning though.....2320 here
<kklimonda> heh, 0520
<kklimonda> no idea why have I woken up so early..
<RedSingularity> Wow your and early bird!
<RedSingularity> *an*
<kklimonda> well, not really but I did went to sleep before midnight so that's probably the reason.
<hggdh> and I have not gotten to bed yet...
<micahg> kklimonda: you're not MOTU are you
<kklimonda> micahg: no :/
<chelz> is there a list somewhere of blocking bugs for maverick?
<kklimonda> micahg: any particular reason for asking?
<micahg> kklimonda: I need a sponsor in a bout an hour
<micahg> chelz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-10.10
<kklimonda> micahg: just ask on #-motu and someone will show up as always :)
<micahg> kklimonda: I know :)
<micahg> just always good to plan ahhead
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> micahg: btw, why have some "random" firefox extensions survived the cleansing?
<micahg> kklimonda: either very popular or arch specific
<kklimonda> micahg: and why isn't livehttpheaders one of them? ;)
<micahg> kklimonda: bdrung promised to maintain it :)
<chelz> micahg: thanks. i do remember seeing something like that. are all the bugs really going to be fixed? i mean, do any bugs get relabeled to make the ship date?
<micahg> oh, its gone
<micahg> nm then...
 * micahg checks
<kklimonda> yeah, it got removed because there was no version compatible with 2.6.x
<kklimonda> 3.6.x
<micahg> chelz: some times, what are you looking for
<micahg> kklimonda: ah, yes :), that's teh reason
<micahg> kklimonda: and it's arch all
<hggdh> chelz: you can search for high/critical bugs, either nominated to maverick, or targeted to 10.10
<chelz> micahg: oh, just curious. i was mostly looking for a good barometer of whether or not a release date is likely to be hit and i think the milestone bug list is satisfactory
<kklimonda> micahg: it's a problem?
<micahg> chelz: we almost always hit the release date
<micahg> kklimonda: no
<hggdh> chelz: so far we seem to be on track
<chelz> hggdh: is there an easy way to search for bugs that were targeted to 10.10 but aren't any longer?
<micahg> kklimonda: just no reason to add it back
<hggdh> chelz: not really. If the target was dropped, there is no way to find it
<kklimonda> micahg: because it can be easily installed from addons.mozilla.org ?
<micahg> kklimonda: right
<chelz> ah
<chelz> does launchpad.net get faster if you make an account?
<hggdh> heh. No, it will still be the same
<kklimonda> that actually makes sense - especially in the light of our discussion on u-d about how to change the way we distribute software.
<kklimonda> chelz: you have to be a member of a secret group for LP to get faster.. unfortunately no one is :/
<kklimonda> but there are rumors that LP admins are using it and that's why they don't care LP is so slow for anybody alse.
<hggdh> oh, nasty, nasty :-)
<kklimonda> everbody else even.
<kklimonda> I still prefer slow LP to other BTS though.
<chelz> is the speed of lp seen as a problem? as in, are things being done or at least planned to be done to fix it?
<micahg> chelz: yes
<AbhiJit> hi
<chelz> micahg: any kind of blueprint or something? or just mailinglist stuff?
<micahg> chelz: the LP team doesn't use blueprints, they use bugs, IRC, and their ML
<chelz> oh
<chelz> are there separate bugs for launchpad.net versus the launchpad code?
<hggdh> chelz: yes, the LP performance *is* seen as problem, and it is being looked at by LP developers
<micahg> chelz: launchpad.net is the launchpad code
<chelz> micahg: well the launchpad.net site being slow i would guess isn't necessarily a fault of the code. i'm sure it's been suggested, but if more hardware would speed things up, i say go for it
<micahg> chelz: you sponsoring?
<hggdh> chelz: it is already a series of machines...
<hggdh> micahg: good question!
<chelz> micahg: of course, with my *full* moral support
<hggdh> LOL
<chelz> good feelings emanating from me right now like none other
<hggdh> but they are looking at it... one of the things to keep in mind is the massive database(s) size(s)
<micahg> chelz: while, that's greatly appreciated, I"m not sure how many super servers can be acquired with that :)
<chelz> ah, well. at least it's being talked about i guess
<chelz> that's good
<hggdh> chelz: not only talked about, but actively pursued...
 * hggdh hits the bed now
<RedSingularity> I have a few bugs that need an importance level set.  Can anyone in here help me?
<AbhiJit> RedSingularity, paste the bug address here. if anyone free then they wl have a look
<RedSingularity> The following bugs need a "Low" level set.  bug 522475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 522475 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "No display images in standart java module (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522475
<RedSingularity> bug 654726
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654726 in firefox (Ubuntu) "flashplayer plugin is stopping sound (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654726
<RedSingularity> bug 654898
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654898 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-collect requires firefox closure (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654898
<RedSingularity> bug 654916
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654916 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Gnome Panel Painting Incorrectly (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654916
<micahg> RedSingularity: why is 522475 Low?
<RedSingularity> bug 654954
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654954 in ibus (Ubuntu) "[iBus] "Do you want to start it now ?" message displayed twice (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654954
<RedSingularity> bug 655405
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655405 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution calendar-, task- and notivication-lists crashes by opening (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655405
<micahg> RedSingularity: same with 654726
<RedSingularity> micahg: It is really no threat whatsoever.  Is it?
<micahg> RedSingularity: have you read the !importance criteria?
 * micahg wonders where ubot2 is
<micahg> !importance | RedSingularity
<ubot2> RedSingularity: You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<RedSingularity> Let me see.....standby
<RedSingularity> micahg: I am going to bookmark that thanks.  But they seem to be a "low" status looking at the criteria dont they?  I mean they are nothing major.
<micahg> RedSingularity: no sound in flash would at least be medium, no display image would also qualify as Medium IMHO
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Hmmmm i guess your right now that I am thinking about it.  Can you mark them accordingly for me?
<cwillu> Heh, ending a filename with a tilde makes it disappear from nautilus' sftp view, but not on a local filesystem in nautilus, nor in ~/.gvfs/sftp on whatever/ from a terminal
<micahg> RedSingularity: why are you suggesting Lucid workarounds for Maverick?
<RedSingularity> Which one?
<micahg> RedSingularity: 654726
<RedSingularity> Oh i think that it may just be a corruption in his current alsa config.  I think if he reinstalls or upgrades it may fix it.
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, you should ask the user to clarify 1.  If the user is on Maverick or Lucid since the user mentions Lucid and apport said maverick, 2.  Whether or not it's reproducible w/Firefox, 3.  Whether or not it's reproducible with another browser (Epiphany, rekonq, midori)
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Indeed, i will do so now.  Thanks for the suggestion :)
<RedSingularity> micahg:  No way to edit or delete my last comment on launchpad?
<AbhiJit> no
<RedSingularity> micahg:  bug 654916 seems to qualify for "low"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654916 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Gnome Panel Painting Incorrectly (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654916
<RedSingularity> Is there a way to clear the "apport-collect" validation?  I want to bes asked to validate next time i run apport-collect.
<RedSingularity> Typo---- I want to *be*
<bullgard4> The applet »Disk Mounter« does not re-appear after suspending and resuming if I have left an USB thumb drive. Where to report this bug in Launchpad? To associate my report to what package?
<bullgard4> The applet »Disk Mounter« does not re-appear after suspending and resuming if I have left on an USB thumb drive. Where to report this bug in Launchpad? To associate my report to what package?
<micahg> bullgard4: where did you get the applet?
<bullgard4> micahg: This applet usually appears when I plug in my external USB hdd.
<micahg> bullgard4: UBuntu?
<micahg> GNOME I mean?
<bullgard4> of course
<bullgard4> Yes, I am using GNOME.
<micahg> bullgard4: idk...
<bullgard4> hm
<seb128> jibel, hey
<seb128> jibel, will you fix that deskbar-applet, tracker bug or did you just triage it?
<jibel> seb128, I just triaged. Feel free to fix it.
<seb128> jibel, ok, trying to find somebody in #ubuntu-desktop interested
<jibel> seb128, great, thank you. I continue reviewing the upgrade failures.
<seb128> thanks for your work on that
<seb128> I hate those bugs, they are most of time assigned to the wrong components
<seb128> quite some of those are either corruption or one of the postinst commands crashing without details
<algnod> hi, I have confirmed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/655579 can anyone set this to triaged, thank you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655579 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution Calendar Window Jump! (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pedro_> algnod, looking
<Sulumar> Hello
<pedro_> algnod, looks like the 'evolution calendar window too big to fit a x600 resolution"
<pedro_> algnod, which resolution are you using there?
<Sulumar> I Just wanted to introduce myself as said on the wiki page
<algnod> pedro_ would have to check dont have it right now
<pedro_> algnod, ok , could you please do it later and comment on the report?
<pedro_> hello Sulumar!
<Sulumar> im searching ways to help Ubuntu and found you on the way
<Sulumar> so where to start ??
<pedro_> Sulumar, if you want to help by triaging bug reports you can start by reading our documentation available at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<pedro_> Sulumar, and check our list of easy tasks which is at : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks/
<pedro_> and if you want to you can also request a mentor to help you
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<Sulumar> thx reading
<pedro_> you're welcome, if you have any question just ask here in the channel
<Gigacore> hey Sulumar, welcome
<jibel> seb128, bug 633370, I've seen a few of those but the most recent is from 2010-09-08
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633370 in gconf (Ubuntu) "package gconf2 2.31.91-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: No such file or directory: '/usr/share/gconf/defaults/20-edubuntu' (affects: 6) (dups: 7) (heat: 62)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633370
<seb128> no clue about that, it's weird
<seb128> the gconf-register command just go through the files in the dir
<seb128> it would mean something remove the files while the command is running
<seb128> dunno how that could happen though
<jibel> it only affects maverick.
<Sulumar> Sorry to bother you but i cant change the Lpocal time in my Ubuntu Wiki Profile any idea why
<Sulumar> ?
<hggdh> Sulumar: on the right side, top, click on User Preferences
<Sulumar> the Drop down menu is grey
<Sulumar> so no chance but ill set it in Launchpad
<mortal> why are the xorg packages pinned on i386?
<mortal> maveick
<AbhiJit> hey
<AbhiJit> oye
<AbhiJit> this user says that this bug no longer exits in his system.
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/654424
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654424 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Login screen is stretched in widescreens (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Incomplete]
<AbhiJit> should i mark it as invalid?
<pedro_> AbhiJit, yes please
<AbhiJit> pedro_, ok
<pedro_> AbhiJit, make sure to comment on it on why you're closing it
<pedro_> thanks AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> pedro_, ok
<AbhiJit> pedro_, just to confirm - invalid=closing of bug? right?
<pedro_> AbhiJit, yes
<AbhiJit> pedro_, ok :)
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, hey u thr?
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: yes
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, may i pm you?
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: sure
<charlie-tca> A helpful reminder: QA meeting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-quality
<pedro_> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem
<_oo__anand__oo_> l;lk
<njin> pedro_: launching ?
<pedro_> njin, no :-P
<bcurtiswx_> pedro_, the reason i put myself as chair for next meeting was because i didn't know if there was one set last meeting.  Was there?
<pedro_> bcurtiswx_, i don't think we choose one at the previous, no
<bcurtiswx_> pedro_, OK, good.  Thx.
<pedro_> bcurtiswx_, if you're going to be around at that time you can chair it ;-)
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
<bcurtiswx_> i have had myself on the wiki as chair for a while already :P
<pedro_> bcurtiswx_, i tend to chair those but i'm not going to be around next Tuesday because it's a national holiday here so i asked hggdh for help on that
<hggdh> then bcurtiswx_ it is, by acclamation
<pedro_> bcurtiswx_, thanks for offering ;-))
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh probably just breathed a sigh of relief
<bcurtiswx_> lol
<bcurtiswx_> np
<pedro_> hahahaha
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> pedro_: I am going to approve JamesPage for -control -- ok with you?
<pedro_> hggdh, yeap!
<RedSingularity> Hey everyone
<RedSingularity> I have a bug that the person can reproduce at will but I am not sure how I can try to do it on my machine since it involves the apport-collect command which will send data automatically to launchpad.  Have a look?  bug 654898
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654898 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-collect requires firefox closure (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654898
<micahg> RedSingularity: yofel was supposed to take care of that bug :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: basically apport-collect shouldn't be run as sudo so that firefox isn't run as sudo
<micahg> RedSingularity: but it's a little more complicated
<RedSingularity> So should I tell him that the bug is going to be passed to yofel?
<micahg> RedSingularity: you can just let yofel answer it, if he's around :0
<micahg> :)
 * micahg is amazed that people pick some of the hardest bugs as their first few...
<RedSingularity> micahg:  lol
<RedSingularity> micahg: Alright i guess i can un-subscribe??
<hggdh> RedSingularity: yes, you can -- or keep on and there is a good chance of learning something new
<micahg> RedSingularity: up to you if you want to follow, what hggdh said :)
<RedSingularity> Ok i will keep an eye on it.  Thanks :)
<RedSingularity> Rebooting computer........
<njin> pedro_: sorry, conn. problem, can you take a look if i link  ok?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/655082
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655082 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Gnome3]gnome-shell hangs when switching back from another tty (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> njin, sure
<pedro_> njin, you might want to ask for the version of gnome shell the reporter is using and update the upstream report
<njin> pedro_. ok thanks again
<pedro_> njin, set the bug to confirmed if you send it upstream or triaged if you have the rights
<njin> pedro_: i don't have the right
<pedro_> njin, confirmed then and i mark it as triaged for you later
<njin> ok, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<njin> pedro_: done, when reporter reply i ping you to triage it, now i disconnect to testing oem, good night, see you tomorrow
<pedro_> njin, good night! see you :-)
<micahg> RedSingularity: that's the annouce channel, I shouldn't have asked the question in there
<RedSingularity> micahg:  I was wondering why we were in there......
<yofel> micahg, RedSingularity: actually I wanted to talk to pitti first how that's supposed to work, I just didn't get to it yet, I skimmed the code a bit and open_url() does have some sudo handling
<micahg> yofel: right, i remember
<yofel> actually, running 'sudo ubuntu-bug bash' properly opens a new tab in my already open firefox window here..
<micahg> yofel: that's good at least
<yofel> right, using the command apport uses for KDE by hand works fine, so it's probably something with the gnome way to open the browser
<yofel> hm, for gnome it tries to get the command from gconf /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command which results in something like 'sudo -H -u \#1000 firefox -new-window http://launchpad.net' here, but that works fine
<njin> hello, i've to report a bug with the missed icon of software sources in ubuntu 20101006.2, but if I launch ubuntu-bug software-sources-properties, it tell me that this is not a genuine package
<njin> I've tried to laiunch software-properties, but won't go
<njin> don't exist
<yofel> njin: it's either software-properties-gtk or -kde
<njin> gtk
<charlie-tca> but hasn't software sources been intentionally removed from the defaults now?
 * micahg thought it was integrated in software center
<njin> i don't know
<yofel> charlie-tca: it's removed from the menu, but still installed
<yofel> (and accessible by software-center / synaptic)
<njin> ok found it , thanks guys
<dyfet> I believe bug #635764 can now be marked as triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635764 in plt-scheme (Ubuntu) "PLT Scheme is now Racket (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635764
<njin> another problem, during instal i select italian lang, but i have by default the main server and there i cannot found my lang ack
<njin> *pack
<njin> they are only in italian serever
<njin> yofel: sorry if disturb ^^
<yofel> huh, the mirrors shouldn't be any different from the main server, so that shouldn't happen
<hggdh> huh?
<hggdh> the lang packs should be in main also
<hggdh> (at least mine are -- English, French, and Portuguese)
<yofel> dyfet: is it really a rename? I found debian bug 592688 - but that's about creating a completely new package
<ubot2> Debian bug 592688 in plt-scheme "RFP: racket -- Racket is a programming language" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/592688
<dyfet> Is it? I thought it was a rename/fork...
<dyfet> yofel: http://racket-lang.org/new-name.html
<yofel> right, I'm just reading it
<dyfet> So as noted I think the bug is ultimately correct, just premature :)
<RedSingularity> I have just confirmed a bug.  Can anyone here help me?
<yofel> right, seems like a rename, should be done in debian though. I'm not sure if we can just link that packaging bug..
<yofel> RedSingularity: just ask
<RedSingularity> It seems to have a High importance rating as well.
<dyfet> Thats what I said, has to happen in Debian first...I think it's clear what needs to be done, so thats why I am suggesting it can be marked triaged
<RedSingularity> yofel: bug 655951
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655951 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) "TERM environment variable not set (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655951
<yofel> dyfet: right, but for the bug to be marked triaged, there should be a reference to a debian bug that takes care of that
<micahg> RedSingularity: why high?
<micahg> RedSingularity: is it a regression?
<dyfet> The closest is debian 592688, but that bug is wrong in debian, it should be noted as a rename of the existing plt-scheme there too :)
<ubot2> Debian bug 592688 in plt-scheme "RFP: racket -- Racket is a programming language" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/592688
<RedSingularity> micahg:  It effects all the installations of Xubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<micahg> RedSingularity: of which how many people use xfce4-terminal?
<charlie-tca> RedSingularity: that is a duplicate
<micahg> RedSingularity: just because a bug exists, doesn't mean it's high priority
<micahg> charlie-tca: even better :)
<RedSingularity> Where is the duplicate?
<charlie-tca> I'm looking
<charlie-tca> I don't the number off the top of my head, but I do know it is a duplicate. It gets filed every couple of days
<dyfet> yofel: it matches with debian bug 593614
<ubot2> Debian bug 593614 in plt-scheme "Request: upgrade PLT Scheme to Racket" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/593614
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  So if I mark it as a duplicate will it ask me to link it to the other bug?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> you need some patience
<charlie-tca> try bug 621927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621927 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 8 other projects) "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable (affects: 68) (dups: 16) (heat: 364)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<yofel> dyfet: which was marked as a dup of the other one, ok, link the RFP bug and I'll set it triaged
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  In bug 621927 there are many packages it effects.  Should I mark the package xfce-terminal as confirmed?  Thats the one i tested.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 621927 in xfce4-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 8 other projects) "Embedded Terminal Emulator isn't giving a TERM variable (affects: 68) (dups: 16) (heat: 364)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/621927
<charlie-tca> Just mark the new bug as a duplicate of 621927
<dyfet> linked to upstream bug
<charlie-tca> and write that master bug number down, since it will be reported again tomorrow
<yofel> dyfet: done
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  How did you go about searching for a duplicate?
<charlie-tca> I follow all the bugs concerning Xubuntu and Xfce, I already knew about it
<rusivi> Regarding bug 605141 I just tested in newest WINE 1.3.4 no downloading hanging. Looks fixed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605141 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "iTunes 7.7.1.11 downloading hangs in Wine (affects: 1) (heat: 47)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605141
<RedSingularity> Ohhhh
<micahg> RedSingularity: first thing to do is check the bugs in the same source
<charlie-tca> I have a listing on my computer here with all the bugs I am tracking
<micahg> rusivi: ok, but what about in the maverick version?
<rusivi> in Maverick
<rusivi> :)
<micahg> rusivi: 1.3.4 isn't in maverick
<rusivi> It is for me
<rusivi> hehe
<micahg> rusivi: you know what I mean
<charlie-tca> RedSingularity: but, to find it, you could do a launchpad bug search for "TERM missing"
<rusivi> yes I do.
<micahg> if you can confirm in maverick verison we can mark triaged and you can add a note that it's fixes in 1.3.4
<rusivi> I'll make a note of my findings in the bug. Would you also like me to mark as New?
<micahg> rusivi: if you can confirm in 1.2 in maverick, then I'll mark it triaged
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  Why am i getting so few bugs under xfce4-terminal?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal
<charlie-tca> because there are very few against that package.
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca but the one i found is against that package and even that is not listed there.....
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is much smaller than Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> yes it is listed. The last bug shown in the list
<charlie-tca> The new one isn't shown
<RedSingularity> charlie-tca:  Should i make a note that I confirmed it in xfce4-terminal?
<charlie-tca> You can if you want, but it is not needed. There are plenty of duplicates there, and that bug is already kind of a mess
<charlie-tca> We don't know for sure where the bug really is, since it affects do many packages
<hggdh> charlie-tca: there is no option to reinstall GRUB on the rescue anymore?
<charlie-tca> there isn't?
<hggdh> not on the server install, at least (64bits)...
<hggdh> and I do not remember hearing it would be taken out
<charlie-tca> there is no option to run fsck, I thought grub was still there, though
<charlie-tca> That is on the recovery menu, right?
<hggdh> on the rescue option for an install
<charlie-tca> I have a fresh Ubuntu install, let me look
<charlie-tca> rescue, not recovery, huh/
<charlie-tca> looking at the ubuntu alternate image
<hggdh> as far as I can remember (which is not really _that_ far), it would be under rescue a broken system
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu alternate "Rescue a broken system" has "Reinstall GRUB boot loader
<charlie-tca> Maybe it got left off the server image, by mistake.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: we seem to have the GRUB on both images, 32 and 64 bit
<hggdh> this is really weird
<hggdh> I will try now the 32bit image
<charlie-tca> Somebody trimmed one package or option too many?
<hggdh> I think it is a chance, or someone decided to drop it from the server
<hggdh> no, neither in i386
<charlie-tca> Seems like a bad change
<slinker> I have four bugs that I think are ready to be triaged, can I paste the links that I confirmed?
<slinker> to the pages I confirmed*
<charlie-tca> Give bug followed by number, and the importance they should be set to
<slinker> Firefox "help->release notes" gives ubuntu notes not firefox notes #642415 low
<micahg> slinker: duplicate
<slinker> of?
<slinker> 2nd or later attempts at sending gmail password fail #642475 low
<slinker> I'll find it
<slinker> actually
<slinker> sorry
<micahg> bug 274605
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 274605 in ubufox (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 2 other projects) "Firefox release notes show Ubuntu release notes (affects: 14) (dups: 6) (heat: 35)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274605
<charlie-tca> still valid
<slinker> thank you
<charlie-tca> but I thought it was wishlist already
<charlie-tca> My mistake, it is low already
<charlie-tca> the jaunty task will be invalid the end of the month
<micahg> charlie-tca: Launchpad should take care of those
<BUGabundo> guud evening everyone
<charlie-tca> Really?
<charlie-tca> micahg: is that a new thing? It never did before
<micahg> charlie-tca: hmm, I thought it did it for the intrepid tasks
<slinker> Software Center does not have scrollbar for 'In progress' view #642299 medium
<slinker> low
<charlie-tca> I might be wrong, but I thought we went through them and marked them
<slinker> actually
<slinker> shit :\
<micahg> !ohmy | slinker
<ubot2> slinker: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<charlie-tca> bug 642299
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642299 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center does not have scrollbar for 'In progress' view (affects: 1) (heat: 203)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642299
<slinker> oh, sorry
<charlie-tca> It has a spinner now, doesn't it?
<slinker> you can't scroll down through the list
<slinker> No padding between image and text in search/result dialog #641184 low
<micahg> slinker: you can just do: bug XXXXXX importance
<slinker> oh
<charlie-tca> done 642299
<slinker> sorry
<slinker> bug 642299 low
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642299 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center does not have scrollbar for 'In progress' view (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642299
<slinker> bug 641184 low
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641184 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) "No padding between image and text in search/result dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 182)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641184
<slinker> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> I don't touch ubuntuone anything.
<slinker> bug 642475 low
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642475 in evolution (Ubuntu) "2nd or later attempts at sending gmail password fail (affects: 1) (heat: 203)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642475
<charlie-tca> um, Is that evolution error coming from evolution or GMail?
<slinker> evolution
<charlie-tca> If gmail is giving the error back to evolution, google is going to have to fix it
<charlie-tca> micahg: do you work with evolution?
<micahg> charlie-tca: no, just Thunderbird, but hggdh is known to have dabbled in it
<charlie-tca> Mine is Claws-mail.
<charlie-tca> hggdh: evolution bug?
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> I just updated the bug with a request for a debug log
<charlie-tca> thanks
<hggdh> it does sound like a bug, but the second poster gives what seems a different scenario
<hggdh> (and I also use claws-mail nowadays)
<charlie-tca> Oh! I haven't used evolution since ...
<charlie-tca> well, anyway, since I installed claws-mail
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-07
<hggdh> same here :-)
<charlie-tca> RedSingularity: didn't even have to wait until tomorrow - bug 655024
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655024 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Using higher cpu usage (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655024
<slinker> charlie-tca - when you use thunderbird and retry your account, it works
<slinker> I'll add that to the bug
<slinker> if you want
<charlie-tca> okay. That helps narrow it
<RedSingularity> bug 655024
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655024 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Using higher cpu usage (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655024
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, what about it?
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx:  sorry nothing, I just wanted to see it.
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, there is something that you could do to it :)
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx:  ??????????  You mean take it?
<micahg> !msgthebot | RedSingularity
<ubot2> RedSingularity: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, are you a mentee?
<bcurtiswx> micahg, ?
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx:  I never "formally" signed up to be one but i would love the help......
<micahg> bcurtiswx: ?
<hggdh> micahg, bcurtiswx: ??
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, micahg: ???
<hggdh> yes! A loop is created
 * bcurtiswx starts evil laughter
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, have you read or are reading wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage ?
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx:  I read it but i keep going back to re-read things all the time.
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, great!  So you can take on that bug then.  You've got me and or hggdh and or micahg and or just about everyone in here to bug with questions
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, What do you see as the first step to bug triage?
<bcurtiswx> no pun intended.. either.. :)
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx:  According to the site?
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, sure
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx: ........I have not scene a step by step guide...is there one available?  That would be a big help to me!
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, hmm, there used to actually be one.  not sure where it is.  The first thing you want to do is make sure the bug is not a duplicate
<bcurtiswx> the most common approach is by using google search and typing in site:bugs.launchpad.net <package> <some keywords from bug>
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, its easy to get confused, and if you are unsure about a bug being a duplicate don't worry about it and move to the next step
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, try that out with this bug and let me know if this bug is potentially a duplicate
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx:  Ok
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx: I dont see any duplicates when searching in google....
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, good, neither do I.  There is one, but it's already been marked as a duplicate of our current bug
<bcurtiswx> remember to be slightly vague in your search, it will give you more potential duplicates
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx:  and you used google correct?
<bcurtiswx> i think the most time consuming part of bug triage is seeing if your bug is a duplicate, lots of searching.
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, yes
<bcurtiswx> my search was site:bugs.launchpad.net transmission cpu
<RedSingularity> oh ok
<RedSingularity> why put site: in before th e rest?
<bcurtiswx> that will search only that specific site
<RedSingularity> ohhhhh i see
<RedSingularity> thats a great feature!
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, Next what we'll want to check is to make sure that the bug has certain pieces of information.
<bcurtiswx> Most common is first, that it has a package assigned to it (not just "ubuntu" as the package name)
<bcurtiswx> Second: the version of the package this bug is being reported against
<RedSingularity> Ok looks like it is assigned to transmission
<RedSingularity> transmission 2.04-0ubuntu2
<bcurtiswx> now type in your terminal 'apt-cache policy transmission'
<RedSingularity> ok did that
<bcurtiswx> im assuming your sources are fully up to date, done by running 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade'
<bcurtiswx> so the versions should match up, correct?
<RedSingularity> Candidate: 1.93-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<RedSingularity> thats what i have
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, running Lucid ?
<RedSingularity> Yeag
<RedSingularity> yeah
<bcurtiswx> OK, http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission
<bcurtiswx> you can see in the bug report that the user is reporting against Ubuntu 10.10
<RedSingularity> Yeah
<bcurtiswx> (Maverick Meerkat)
<RedSingularity> Yep
<bcurtiswx> so verify the two package versions match from the website and the report.  You'll get times when the bug is reported against an older package
<RedSingularity> Looks like they do
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, yup.  Next you'll want to check to make sure it has the Ubuntu version (which we've already verified)
<RedSingularity> By version you mean "maverick"?
<bcurtiswx> yeah or ubuntu 10.10
<RedSingularity> ok
<bcurtiswx> just so we know what distro to test the bug against
<bcurtiswx> Next we'll want to make sure the user has provided us with enough information to reproduce the bug.  Most of the time this should be in the form of a step by step list on how it's reproduced
<bcurtiswx> depending on the bug, you may only need a screenshot of the issue, other times you'll both
<RedSingularity> Looks like its missing a step guide
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, very good :)
<bcurtiswx> After seeing what information is still needed , you'll then have to do a few things
<bcurtiswx> click the down arrow next to the package name (the one typically with (ubuntu) after it)
<RedSingularity> lets me assign a different package
<bcurtiswx> and comment and (i don't remember) but you can change the status?
<RedSingularity> yes
<bcurtiswx> So what do you think you would set the status to at this point?
<RedSingularity> incomplete?
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, yup :)
<RedSingularity> Should i make a comment?
<bcurtiswx> Then you'll want to leave a comment requesting the information.  We typically start comments with "Thanks for reporting this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better"...
<bcurtiswx> (mostly when you're the first to work on triaging a bug"
<bcurtiswx> )
<RedSingularity> What do i ask for though......the step by step reproducible guide?
<bcurtiswx> Since that is all you're missing, yes
<RedSingularity> Seems like someone already has this bug.......i dont want to take it from that person though :)
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, I can see why you'd think that.  If I don't see it marked as incomplete after requesting information, I typically go and make it "official" b y requesting the information and setting the status
<RedSingularity> Oh ok
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, if you want you can leave it as is, and just set status to incomplete
<bcurtiswx> since technically the information's already requested
<RedSingularity> whoops i did it already.....:(
<bcurtiswx> RedSingularity, it's fine, really.
<bcurtiswx> You did a good job.  Now the only thing I forgot was to make sure you subscribe to the bug.  This way you'll get an e-mail when the reporter replies
<RedSingularity> Ok thats done too.
<RedSingularity> bcurtiswx:  You cant find the step by step triaging guide anywhere?  That would be a great reference item.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, micahg, bdmurray ^^ ?
<micahg> RedSingularity: from where?  what about the HowTo Guide?
<RedSingularity> micahg:  That doesnt really say what to do step by step.  The information seems scattered through the document.
<micahg> RedSingularity: well, there is no exact step by step, there are generalities since each bug is different
<bcurtiswx> micahg, there was a step by step at one point..
<micahg> RedSingularity: this is as close as it gets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<bcurtiswx> micahg, it could have been eaten by the intermonster
<bcurtiswx> micahg, thats it :)
<bcurtiswx> a visual roadmap on where to go
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I don't see it as possible, we can have a sample step by step triage of a few different bugs, but what questions need to be asked vary
<RedSingularity> micahg:  thanks a lot!!  :)
<bcurtiswx> micahg, that was it.. muchas gracias
<micahg> bcurtiswx: RedSingularity, BTW, that's linked on the how to triage page :)
<RedSingularity> thats a nice chart to follow!
<bcurtiswx> too much reading.. lol
<RedSingularity> I need to step away for a moment.  Be back soon :)
<sulumar> Greetings
<jibel> Hi Sulumar
<Sulumar> Greetings
<alynwiz> Hello
<jonnor> In Ubuntu packages, which status should I use when the bug has been fixed upstream? (that is, in the applications development version)
<micahg> jonnor: none
<bdmurray> jonnor: do you have an example bug?  usually you wouldn't change the ubuntu bug task status
<jonnor> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mypaint/+bug/581962
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581962 in mypaint (Ubuntu) "Manipulating view slow after using rotate (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> jonnor: or rather, depends, if it's part of the desktop team packages, they set Fix Committed
<bdmurray> it could at least be confirmed or triaged
<bdmurray> you might be able to add a bug watch for that upstream bug report
<jonnor> But if that is not possible, there is no way to track things that are fixed upstream?
<bdmurray> well you could open a "fake" upstream task to show that it is fix released.  When I say fake I mean one without a bug watch.
<mrand> In a similar vein, it's very unfortunate that when upstream bugs are fixed (especially in debian), and those fixes are automatically pulled into ubuntu, that someone has to manually either add them to to the changelog or manually mark them as fix released.
<mrand> (pulled into and then released in the next version of ubuntu, I mean).
<bdmurray> in that case something could parse the changelog for debian bug numbers look for bug watches with that bug number and close the ubuntu task too?
<mrand> yeah, that's what I was kinda hinting at.  Something like that should be possible, but I don't know enough nitty gritty to know if something might block that being possible.
<mrand> But it kinda gets more tricky than that... because it is fixed in a particular version, and so it's that version that has to be pulled into Ubuntu for it to be fixed.  So that info has to get attached and then parsed/checked later.
<jonnor> bdmurray: I added an upstream task now
<jonnor> but I have to remove the connection to set the status of the upstream task (LP does not support my tracker) :((
<mrand> jonnor: can you set the status for both tasks?
<mrand> sorry, you did set it to confirmed for Ubuntu.  Were you going to mark it as resolved on the other task?
<jonnor> mrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mypaint/+bug/565664 shows a nice link to the upstream task
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565664 in mypaint (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "MyPaint freezes upon start because input device reports infinite pressure (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jonnor> however, try to set the status of the upstream task
<jonnor> you then have to choose if you want to keep the nice "assigned to" link, or if you really want to set the status manually
<jonnor> I see it as ideal if you could have both
<jonnor> you could argue that the real bug is that LP does not support the Savannah tracker..
<mrand> yeah, looks like support is less than ideal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/197250
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 197250 in malone "Savannah bug watches should match longer URL (dups: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<njin> hello, i'm testing ubuntu amd64 2010107, everythings ok, but at the start just after grun i've modprobe fatal error ....kernel 2.6.35..-generic. then plymouth stat regularry. In logs don't seems to be nothing relevant, but can you tell me where to look to found track of this ?
<njin> Thanks
<micahg> njin: maybe try #ubuntu-quality or #ubuntu+1?
<njin> micahg: thanks
<micahg> njin: actually, #ubuntu-testing
<njin> ok thanks again
<algnod> hi all, i am wondering, an application that stores passwords in clear text would that be considered a bug ?
<penguin42> algnod: Does it have an alternative?
<micahg> algnod: can be
<hggdh> algnod: generically, it is not a good idea
<algnod> its liferea
<penguin42> algnod: i.e. does it need to pass the password in cleartext to something else?
<micahg> algnod: hmm, I would think that should integrate with the gnome-keyring
<algnod> penguin42 but it could still store it in gnome keyring or scramble it or whatever
<algnod> i feel uncomfortable with my google email account password stored like that
<micahg> oh, for some reason I thought it was a gnome project :-/
<greg-g> there was a bug against FileZilla about that exact issue, it went upstream and the upstream author said, effectively "it is the distribution's job to protect user specific files from other users"
<greg-g> ie: he just wanted to keep his plaintext list of hosts/username/passwds for ease and have the distributions make sure that all user config files are only readable by that user
<algnod_> sorry guys i missed your prior responses
<m0ar> Gah, I wont get any unsubscription-message when I try to do that on the website. Anyone know why?
<m0ar> I don't want to get spammed with the mailing list when I'm not even active/using ubuntu
<hggdh> m0ar: you did unsibscribe, right?
<m0ar> Tried, yes
<hggdh> you either did, or did not
<m0ar> No, since the page seems to be somewhat buggy for me
<m0ar> I fill in my email, I click unsubscribe. I get no message, I try to reset my password with that form; no email then either
<m0ar> But the emails from the list keeps failling in, it's annoygin
<hggdh> which mailing list?
<m0ar> ubuntu-bugsquad
<m0ar> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/options/ubuntu-bugsquad
<hggdh> m0ar: PM me your email address
<m0ar> hggdh: Done
<hggdh> got it. Give me a sec
<m0ar> Yeah, thanks
<hggdh> m0ar: OK. Please send me an email from your email address -- send it to hggdh2 at ubuntu dot com
<hggdh> m0ar: I need to verify if you are indeed the owner
<m0ar> Done and done
<hggdh> now we wait for the email to arrive...
<hggdh> m0ar: I just replied. Can you please write here my response?
<m0ar> hggdh: ça va
<hggdh> oui, ça va bien
<m0ar> Moi?
<m0ar> ca va bien, merci
<m0ar> Ah, thanks. Got the unsubscription mail now, thanks
<hggdh> mon plaisir
<hggdh> OK. Now for a reboot to clean up a persistent window
<jcastro> hggdh: around?
<jcastro> oh nevermind, you're cloud guy
<hggdh> but I am here
<drizzle> how do you assign the 1000 paper cuts tag?
<micahg> drizzle: you mean nominate for 100 papercuts project?
<drizzle> yea
<drizzle> is that something that we tag bugs as
<drizzle> or was that a one-off deal
<micahg> drizzle: Also affects project hundredpapercuts
<MichealH-iPod> And that's how you get it in hundredpapercuts
<jcastro> can someone help me reassign a task?
<jcastro> bug #636311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636311 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse (affects: 11) (dups: 1) (heat: 64)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636311
<micahg> jcastro: what;s the issue?
<jcastro> I would like to have it affects the release-notes-team
<micahg> in addition to what's there?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> in place of the upstream link
<micahg> hmm, let me see
<micahg> jcastro: no, we can't anymore
<micahg> jcastro: have to ask an LP admin
<jcastro> @#$%^#$%
<meetingology`> jcastro: Error: "#$%^#$%" is not a valid command.
<micahg> jcastro: wait
<micahg> I got logged out :-/
<micahg> jcastro: done
<jcastro> ok how did you do that?
<MichealH-iPod> I think you need to be in BugControl
<micahg> jcastro: you should see a pencil next to the upstream project, click it and select a new project
<micahg> MichealH-iPod: no
<jcastro> I'm an admin on bug control. :)
<MichealH-iPod> Okay micahg
<jcastro> ok, I clicked on the pencil the first time
<micahg> jcastro: you type a search term for the project and then select the one you want
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> thanks for the help. <3
<micahg> jcastro: np
<MichealH-iPod> jcastro: Can I PM you?
<jcastro> sure
<SuperHark> This.... thing!
<Guest96652> I can't /privmsg, /msg or /query GRr
<Guest96652> jcastro: Were you getting PM's off MichealH-iPod?
<jcastro> yes
<MichealH_> Good It works
<MichealH_> But This iPod lags!
<MichealH_> jcastro: Have you replied to my /msg?
<layn> hi
<MichealH-iPod> Hi
<layn> MichealH-iPod hello how are you?
<MichealH-iPod> I'm okay
<layn> MichealH-iPod, what do you think of the new server settings with regard to the expiration bug?
<MichealH-iPod> Ubuntu Server? Woah.. I have never used it
<layn> MichealH-iPod, I was not referring to ubuntu launchpad server but you are aware of the new settings on the management of the platform and the triaging bugs?
<MichealH-iPod> Huh?
<layn> MichealH-iPod, ok
<MichealH-iPod> layn: Can you explain it
<micahg> layn: Ubuntu will be using it AFAIK
<MichealH-iPod> Micahg: Can you explain?
<micahg> MichealH-iPod: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/enabling-automatic-bug-expiry
<layn> MichealH-iPod, ohh! yes
<MichealH-iPod> So if I makes a bug incomplete it expires?
<hggdh> right now, no. If (and when) expiry is set
<hggdh> then the bug will be invalidated after (say) 60 days of no response
<MichealH-iPod> Anyway I'm off
<layn> hggdh, yes
<MichealH-iPod> huffy: Okay
<MichealH-iPod> Bye all
<layn> hggdh thanks
<hggdh> layn: welcome
<layn> In fact I think it's a positive change in that regard, it has a more powerful even as regards the data that is then uploaded to the database
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-08
<RedSingularity> Excuse me gentleman, what can I do with a bug that is more of an opinion rather than a bug?  Besides mark it as opinion.....do i do anything else to it?
<hggdh> RedSingularity: bug #, please
<RedSingularity> bug 656493
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656493 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "ask for reboot only if the system changes are critical and heuristics tell us the machine wont get a reboot sooner or later (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656493
<hggdh> RedSingularity: well... we only ask for a reboot if a critical component has been replaced...
<hggdh> So, as far as I can understand, we are already doing this.
<hggdh> let me comment there
<RedSingularity> hggdh:  alright :)
<RedSingularity> hggdh:  in the future if I see opinions is it correct to mark it as an opinion and give it a "opinion" response?
<hggdh> no, opinion should be restricted to those bugs that -- after being closed -- still get a lot of comments
<RedSingularity> ah ok
<hggdh> RedSingularity: I added my comment and request for info there
<RedSingularity> hggdh:  Ok i see it.  Thanks :)
<RedSingularity> hggdh:  Is the closed option for a bug under the importance?
<hggdh> RedSingularity: I am not sure I understand your question
<hggdh> oh -- how to close a bug?
<RedSingularity> yes sir
<hggdh> this is done by changing the Importance field
<RedSingularity> Oh ok thats what i thought because i didnt see it anywhere
<hggdh> A value of opinion, invalid, fix released is considered a final status
<hggdh> sorry, not importance, status
<RedSingularity> final status is closed?
<RedSingularity> or considered "closed" i mean?
<micahg> and Won't Fix :)
<RedSingularity> i see
<RedSingularity> sorry for all these questions guys :)
<RedSingularity> i do appreciate all the help i get in here though :)
<micahg> RedSingularity: questions are how we learn
<hggdh> micahg: thank you, I had forgotten wontfix
 * hggdh is tired, been on that since 0600
<RedSingularity> With some bugs I see that i cannot reproduce it so i suggest a fix.....am I right doing that?  For example bug 655024
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655024 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Using higher cpu usage (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655024
<hggdh> that's OK. But I noticed you asked about a 10.04, while in the decription it said 10.10...
<hggdh> RedSingularity: I am not sure it is a fix you suggested, though
<RedSingularity> I usually ask if they have upgraded from a previous version so i may do the same.
<hggdh> yes, that's OK, but you asked if the OP hgad upgraded *to* 10.04. The description clearly states the issue is on 10.10
<hggdh> this just shows we need to really _read_ the description (and yes, I have done that also)
<hggdh> so you are not alone ;-)
<RedSingularity> hggdh:  oh that is a typo on my part....i meant 10.10
<hggdh> oh, OK
<RedSingularity> And i read the comments before I post them for typos.......didnt do too good a job there.
<hggdh> heh
<RedSingularity> time for a contact lens prescription update ;)
<RedSingularity> hggdh:  If a fix does not work for a person and they still have a problem that *cannot* be reproduced on another machine what would be the next step?
<hggdh> gather more information from the OP
<RedSingularity> you mean any info I can think of that may help me reproduce it?
<hggdh> it may be you cannot reproduce at all
<RedSingularity> thats what i though.....so what would I do with any other info I collect?
<hggdh> so you would have to start considering what could be causing transmission to use CPU
<RedSingularity> hmmmmm
<hggdh> for example -- the OP is not downloading, but is transmission uploading?
<hggdh> the real important point is that the bug *may* exist, even if you cannot reproduce it
<RedSingularity> could it really be considered a bug if the problem is on their machine alone?
<hggdh> how do you know it is on their machine alone? Just because *you* (and some others) cannot reproduce?
<RedSingularity> true
<hggdh> this is particular important when dealing with hardware-related issues, BTW
<hggdh> personally, I think the OP's transmission is uploading... so it is not a bug. But this has to be proved
<RedSingularity> Well.....in the rare case that the problem is on their machine......how would we even know?  We would need LOTS of people to test it and prove it wrong would we not?
<hggdh> well
<hggdh> let's say it is hardware-related (sound, or video). The only way to _really_ be able to reproduce is by having the exact same hardware
<RedSingularity> i agree
<RedSingularity> I personally stay away from hardware related problems though because I am using virtualbox
<hggdh> which, amazingly enough, is not that easy to get -- vendors sell a machine, with the same product code, even when they replace pieces of harware
<RedSingularity> yea i have seen that many time
<RedSingularity> *times*
<hggdh> but, in this case, there is a chance transmission is uploading to some, perhaps many, remotes
<hggdh> so the OP is not _downloading_ but transmission is still doing what it does -- sending up chunks of a file
<hggdh> now... how you check this... IDK, I do not use transmission, or any other torrent client
<RedSingularity> I guess this is why they suggest to stay with packages you know well yourself.  It is easier to diagnose.
<hggdh> yes
<RedSingularity> do you specialize in a section of bugs?
<RedSingularity> or packages?
<hggdh> I used to do a lot of evolution, but I am sort of out nowaday, quite busy with the Ubuntu server flavour
<hggdh> coreutils
<hggdh> and the miscelaneous odds and ends
<hggdh> (which is to say, answering questions like yours, etc)
<RedSingularity> interesting.....
<hggdh> but... I am going AFK, been on the computer for the last 14 hours
<RedSingularity> no problem.....talk later :)
<RedSingularity> thanks
<hggdh> later
<rusivi> RedSingularity: From my experience, the best way to go is specialize in bugs of the packages you find interest in. I like VirtualBox & WINE and have regulated those.
<RedSingularity> Yeah....or i though about maybe packages that I use on a daily basis......
<rusivi> RedSingularity: That is a good way to go.
<RedSingularity> Is there a way to "sort" bugs you want to see on launchpad?  I have done it in the past but maybe i am not doing it the *correct* way.  IDK.
<RedSingularity> I have been using the default page......https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<RedSingularity> And selecting a project
<RedSingularity> Is there a more efficient way?
<rusivi> RedSingularity: Sure, if you go to the bug list of the package your interested in bugging, you could use the advanced search and have at it.
<rusivi> For myself, virtualbox-ose I would start at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose
<rusivi> then advanced search accordingly.
<rusivi> Others in this chat use site search via google.
<RedSingularity> Yeah, i like using the google site search for duplicates.  That works great!
 * RedSingularity is away: Away at the moment, be back soon.
 * RedSingularity is back (gone 00:44:59)
<RedSingularity> Is there a command I can use to gather system information from a user?  Operating system information to be exact.
<charlie-tca__> as in?
<charlie-tca__> if you want the release version, you ask them to run "lsb_release -a"
<charlie-tca__> If you want the kernel/linux version you ask for "uname -a"
<RedSingularity> lsb_release was what i was looking for!
<RedSingularity> great
<algnod> Hi all, could someone please set the following to triaged Bug #656763 thanks!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656763 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "The 'Pause' button in Mahjongg doesn't have an icon (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656763
<vish> algnod¦ could you forward that bug upstream?
<algnod> vish, how do i do that?
<vish> !forwarding
<ubot2> Factoid 'forwarding' not found
<vish> hmm.. ;p
 * vish grabs linky
<algnod> ok, I will look it up :-)
<vish> algnod¦ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME
<vish> algnod¦ do you know what is causing that bug?
<vish> algnod¦ not a requirement to know, but it would just be a bonus if you knew! ;)
<vish> i should stop talking to ghosts ;p
<mortal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/656255 I posted this bug some time ago
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656255 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "package can not be installed on maverick, limited synaptics functionality (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mortal> it is very annoying
<mortal> I can not install maverick on my gf's laptop because of it
<AbhiJit> hi
<persia> mortal, Please try again.  It installed for me.
<AbhiJit> what can be done here?
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yarssr/+bug/656817
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656817 in yarssr (Ubuntu) "yarssr dont support Devanagari (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<AbhiJit> anyone free to do?
<mortal> persia: how
<mortal> persia: it complains on my system about dependencies
<mortal> persia: I am running i386, are you?
<persia> mortal, Does `apt-get update` help?
<mortal> running
<mortal> persia: did you have the same problem
<persia> AbhiJit, I suspect someone has to investigate the string handler for the yarssr configuration settings: it probably isn't UTF-8 safe
<persia> mortal, Nope.  Installed fine for me
<AbhiJit> persia, hmm annything there i can do? or can you suggest me a good rss reader?
<mortal> persia: weird
<mortal>  xserver-xorg-input-synaptics : Riippuvuudet: xorg-input-abi-11.0
<persia> mortal, Unfortunately common, as mirrors pulse and sync.
<mortal>                                 Riippuvuudet: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) mutta 2:1.7.6-2ubuntu7.3 o
<mortal> persia: I have had that problem for a long time
<persia> mortal, very odd.  I really can't reproduce.  No installation issues, and I get xserver-xorg-core 2:1.9.0-0ubuntu7 (which is definitely bigger).
<mortal> maybe I need to reinstall xorg
<persia> Maybe you need to `apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade`.  I'd recommend asking in #ubuntu+1 for help, as I'm 85% convinced it's a transitional issue that only affects your install.
<mortal> persia: did that
<mortal> now removing xorg
<AbhiJit> persia, thats my bug. anything i can do with it?
<persia> AbhiJit, There's heaps of RSS readers: you'd want to try them all.  If you're up for investigating, the key bit is to get the source and look for how it saves and loads the configuration.  You may find lots of useful information by just opening the configuration in a text editor or similar.
<mortal> persia: now it works
<AbhiJit> persia, ok
<persia> mortal, Happens often running prereleases.  Please mark your bug "Invalid".
<mortal> how?
<AbhiJit> persia, what is OPML?
<persia> AbhiJit, My guess would be some sort of XML: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OPML may or may not be a useful resource.
<AbhiJit> ok
<penguin42> Does anyone know how to get amixer values in the same format as apport includes them in sound bugs?
<penguin42> ah - no options!
<persia> penguin42, heh, also /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_alsa-driver.py
 * penguin42 spent 5 mins trying to find the right option; answer - no options
<layn> Greetings to all
<kklimonda> hey, when package craches with apport enabled it stores all the data in /var/crash even if the package isn't "genuine"?
<ashams> Hello,
<ashams> can any one help me to read the xev output, please :)
<badp> Hello, I need help with attaching this bug to the right packages/projects:
<badp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/656855
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656855 in ubuntu "Desktop icons and the mouse may reside in areas that are covered by no monitor. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bp_> (I'm badp, rebooting other computer to test if kubuntu also has that bug)
<penguin42> bp_ I'd say xserver-xorg
<bp_> fair enough (I'm currently struggling to use ubuntu-bug under kubuntu to report the different set of problems Kubuntu has)
<penguin42> ah, which ones?
<bp_> for example, you can drag widgets off screen; the second monitor doesn't run a desktop at all; clicking in the "virtual" area above the main screen brings artifacts
<bp_> and you can also have the mouse off screen
<bp_> it'd be easier if OpenDNS didn't claim bugs.launchpad.com isn't working
<bp_> it'd be easier if ubuntu-bug didn't fail if a rekonq window is already open too.
<bp_> *www.bugs.launchpad.com
<Pici> bp_: Thats because it doesn't exist. Its launchpad.NET
<penguin42> bp_: What's your graphics setup ?
<bp_> Pici: sure, that was just a problem with writing the URL from memory.
<bp_> penguin42: what would you like to know about it?
<bp_> I'm not running any propietary drivers.
<bp_> Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu should be using the noveau drivers.
<penguin42> ah ok, nouveau, I just wondered if it was a commonish multi display Intel problem
<bp_> what's the package behind ubuntu-bug, so I can report the rekonq bug against it?
<bp_> apt-cache search ubuntu-bug gives nothing.
<penguin42> bp_: dpkg -S says apport
<bp_> thanks
<flipefr> hello
<flipefr> did someboby try to watch videos with firefox in maverick after the upgrade?
<charlie-tca> flipefr: I am sure some have tried that. There have been over 200 people running Maverick for some months already in #ubuntu+1
<flipefr> charlie-tca: sure, i ask it because is a bug telling that cant play video in firefox 3.6.10 with maverick
<charlie-tca> Can you reproduce it?
<flipefr> no, becuase i am still using lucyd
<flipefr> that's the other reason why i am asking
<charlie-tca> If you don't have the ability to reproduce it, leave that bug alone and go to another one. It is better to allow someone else to work those maverick only bugs than to ask about each one here.
<flipefr> ok
<penguin42> which bug out of interest?
<flipefr> but there lots of bug that i dont feel capable of reproduce
<flipefr> anyway
<flipefr> i leave it
<charlie-tca> There are thousands of new bugs, surely you can reproduce some of them?
<flipefr> maybe
<flipefr> charlie-tca: true, i got another bug very easy to reproduce
<flipefr> i marked it as confirmed
<flipefr> charlie-tca: could you look at it and assign the importance you beleive it has
<flipefr> ?
<dyfet> I have a bug that can be marked at least triaged, #656926
<hggdh> bug 656926
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656926 in openocd (Ubuntu) "ftbfs - on maverick fails on armel - sync openocd from debian unstable to universe (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656926
<hggdh> dyfet: what Importance you would like there?
<dyfet> For armel users medium, everyone else would be low :)
<dyfet> That is I feel it should be an update candidate
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> dyfet: you mean SRU to Maverick?
<dyfet> Yes
<hggdh> You can set it, by selecting Nominate to Release
<flipefr> I have a bug that can be marked at least triaged, #656852
<dyfet> ahh...I will do that then...if others disagree they can change it back :)
<hggdh> dyfet: sorry, "Target to release"
<dyfet> You mean Nominate for??
<hggdh> flipefr: if you preceed the bug # by "bug ", this will print here data baout it -- like bug 656852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656852 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not copy/cut when using keyboard to find a file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656852
<hggdh> dyfet: on my view it is 'Target to release"....
<flipefr> bug 656852
<dyfet> Hmm...I see Nominate for release :)
<flipefr> bug 656696 should be mark as wishlist, can anybody take a look over it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656696 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) "Horizontal scrolling is a poor solution (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656696
<flipefr> bug 656852 should be mark as triaged, can anybody take a look?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656852 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not copy/cut when using keyboard to find a file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656852
<hggdh> dyfet: for a release change (I did not look in detail) it is too late for Maverick. We might get it as a backport
<penguin42> flipefr: You could upstream that calculator one
<hggdh> flipefr:#656696 <- I cannot see it as an opinion
<flipefr> hggdh: which status should it has?
<penguin42> hggdh: I can kind of, he says their new design is broken which they may not agree with; but I agree with him as well - I think the prominent marker makes sense
<hggdh> it should be New, until you can confirm it, then confirmed
<hggdh> and -- I agree -- wishlist
<flipefr> hggdh:confirmed then
<hggdh> flipefr: then please go there and mark it so (just marked it New)
<hggdh> penguin42: I agree, also in part. But I do not want to see 'Opinion' abused
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh
<penguin42> flipefr: So upstream it
<hggdh> yes indeed, upstreaming it would be very good, flipefr
<drizzle> does apport work on kde?
<hggdh> yes
<flipefr> hggdh: i arked it as new, but i dont know hhow to upstream it
<hggdh> flipefr: gcalctool is on bugzilla.gnome.org -- so you have to get there, and open a new bug on it (and, pretty much, copy the OP's description
<hggdh> flipefr: once you have done that, ping me, and I will look at the b.g.o bug, and tell you what to do next
<dyfet> hggdh: backport also could be appropriate.  Actually it effects the most technical users only (which happens to be a majority of the armel users presently ;), and with them knowing they simply can rebuild the package from sid successfully if needed, they probably will simply do that.  I thought it was a good update candidate in part because it's also a more trivial one only requiring a sync...
<flipefr> hggdh: I created an account but dont know where to put the bug
<hggdh> flipefr: you want to File a Bug;
<flipefr> ok
<flipefr> and now?
<hggdh> you will be now asked on what; click on the "all" link, and search for gcalctool; click on it
<penguin42> dyfet: It's just the build on armel? I guess most openocd users are driving the openocd on a PC driving an ARM on the other end
<flipefr> hggdh:done
<flipefr> hggdh: i paste the op's text in description
<flipefr> hggdh: put severitu as normal, os as linux
<hggdh> now -- as the FIRST line in the b.g.o description, add: "original Ubuntu bug: <the link for the UBuntu bug"
<hggdh> flipefr: correct. Now, what version of gcalctool?
<charlie-tca> This helps with those upstream reports - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream
<flipefr> hggdh: done, the version is 5.32
<flipefr> hggdh: i marked it
<hggdh> what is the bug #?
<flipefr> 656696
<hggdh> gnome bug 656696
<hggdh> flipefr: I meant the Gnome bug #...
<flipefr> hggdh: i didn't make commit
<flipefr> yet
<dyfet> penguin42: yes, arm specific only
<penguin42> dyfet: Yeh I guess it's pretty rare to be running it that way
<dyfet> (host)
<dyfet> penguin42: hmm....that may well be true...then yes, it should actually be low priority
<dyfet> and could keep until 11.04 :)
<penguin42> Can anyone suggest what should be done with bug 636329 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636329 in gimp (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gimp won't print preview (affects: 11) (heat: 62)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636329
<penguin42> It's actually gimp won't print at all; that seems worthy of at least a mention in a Known Issues, and maybe an early update - any suggestions as to what to do?
<charlie-tca> gimp prints here
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Really?!
<flipefr> hggdh: gnome number 620643
<charlie-tca> printed several things out of it directly on maverick
<penguin42> charlie-tca: can you pastebin a dpkg -l \*gimp\* ?
<flipefr> hggdh: i committed it but i dont know if this the right number
<flipefr> how can i find the bugs i opened
<hggdh> I am on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=620643
<ubot2> Gnome bug 620643 in Touchpad "Horizontal Scrolling Broken" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hggdh> flipefr: but I see no description at all, and no link to the Ubuntu bug
<flipefr> hggdh: because that is not my bug
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Think is I've got multiple people on there who've all had the problem and a confirmed fix that fixes it
<flipefr> i mistake the number
<flipefr> hggdh: how can i find the bug number now?
<hggdh> flipefr: well, did you commit your bug, or not?
<charlie-tca> penguin42: okay
<flipefr> i commit it
<flipefr> comitted
<flipefr> hggdh: the sumary is horizontal scrolling
<flipefr> hggdh: to make a search
<charlie-tca> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508892/
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Hmm you're running with gutenprint - I'm not and I don't think the others were either
<charlie-tca> gutenprint is what makes gimp print, isn't it?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Well, it seems more complex than that
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Without gutenprint it just prints through the normal gnome print stuff
<flipefr> hggdh: is there any way to see my own bugs?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: With gutenprint I think it will produce the bitstream for the printer itself
<charlie-tca> I didn't think it prints without gutenprint. With it, it just works
<flipefr> hggdh:that's frustrating
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh well in Lucid it did print without gutenprint and with the 2 line fix in there it also does
<flipefr> hggdh: the sumary is "horizontal scrolling in gcalctool"
<flipefr> hggdh: i found it 631688
<hggdh> flipefr: thank you. Just a sec
<flipefr> hggdh: gnome bug 631688
<ubot2> Gnome bug 631688 in general "horizontal scrolling in gcalctool" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=631688
<hggdh> flipefr: perfect! Now
<flipefr> hggdh: thank you
<penguin42> charlie-tca: OK, this is curious, so I've installed gimp-gutenprint and on my File menu on gimp I now have 2 options, Print and Print with gutenprint; selecting Print still produces a blank preview for me, gutenprint is separate
<hggdh> flipefr: on the Ubuntu bug, click on "Also affects project", and add the link for the b.g.o bug
<flipefr> hggdh: what about the other bug 656852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656852 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not copy/cut when using keyboard to find a file (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656852
<flipefr> bug 656852
<hggdh> flipefr: we are not yet done with the first bug
<flipefr> hggdh: i thought it was, what's next?
<charlie-tca> lets release note it, then, at least anybody reading them would know to try gutenprint, right/A
<charlie-tca> ?
<hggdh>  hggdh | flipefr: on the Ubuntu bug, click on "Also affects project", and add the link for the b.g.o bug
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh it makes sense - is there a way to suggest it gets into an update? It's a 2 line fix that the upstream guys have done and are getting into the next point release
<flipefr> hggdh: done
<charlie-tca> It should update for natty then, shouldn't it?
<charlie-tca> With gimp not in Ubuntu by default, it takes a SRU or backport to update it in maverick
<hggdh> flipefr: Cool. Now we can (and I have just done it) mark this Ubuntu bug as Triaged
<hggdh> flipefr: congratulations, you have just upstreamed a bug!
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh I guess so, it's still a 'main' package
<flipefr> hggdh: thanks again
<flipefr> hggdh: and now, can you see the other bug #656852
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656852 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Nautilus does not copy/cut when using keyboard to find a file (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656852
<pedro_> that looks like a duplicate
<charlie-tca> !info gimp
<ubot2> charlie-tca: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 4309 kB, installed size 12552 kB
 * charlie-tca thought it was universe now
<pedro_> flipefr, that works fine in Maverick for me, can you confirm it on Maverick as well?
<hggdh> flipefr: oh, BTW, the OP's language seems to be Portuguese, not Spanish ;-)
<hggdh> pedro_: thank you for taking over, I am not sure I understand what it is about...
<micahg> charlie-tca: no, it's still seeded as well apparently
<pedro_> hggdh, looks like it's about using ctrl+c on the nautilus find dialog, works fine here though, it indeed copy/paste the file
<hggdh> oh OK
 * pedro_ back to iso testing
<flipefr> pedro_: i can't confirm it in maverick, but i confirm it in lycyd, and the bug is described in lucyd
<pedro_> flipefr, then the bug is fixed on Maverick
<pedro_> flipefr, it's a small issue and not likely to be a candidate to SRU
<flipefr> hggdh: i thought with the name luis eduardo he would be spanish, it is a novel name, like a romantic hero xd
<pedro_> flipefr, please comment on the report saying that you can't reproduce it on Maverick and ask for testing on that release to the reporter or just mark it as fix released
<pedro_> either is fine
<dyfet> bug 640572 can be triaged.  It involves a security vulnerability.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640572 in moodle (Ubuntu) "Please Merge Moodle 1.9.4 in Maverick with Debian Unstable 1.9.9 - active security vulnerability (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640572
<flipefr> pedro_: done, i post a comment telling it dont happen in maverick and asking him for a test
<pedro_> flipefr, thank you
<nigelb> hi flipefr
<nigelb> sorry, had a long week.
<nigelb> I'm glad you're asking in the channel for help :)
<pedro_> flipefr, btw when you ask something to the reporter like test in another release you should mark the bug as Incomplete
<flipefr> pedro_: done
<pedro_> thanks again ;-)
<flipefr> nigelb: i always do
<flipefr> pedro_: nothing
<nigelb> flipefr: :)
<hggdh> dyfet: since this is a security vulnerability, I would feel better if we wait for the sec folks to look at it first
<hggdh> (although I think this would be triaged as well)
<dyfet> hggdh: ok :)
<enav> my volume control is not working  in a linear way...  this mean [123456]   instead of this is working like this [24655]   this could be defined as bug?...  btw im using 10.04 and i did't have this problem on 9.10
<penguin42> enav: If it doesn't work right it's a bug!
<enav> i reach the maximum volume at 1/4 longitud of the volume control and those 3/4 does nothing
<penguin42> enav: I'm sure I've seen something similar
<penguin42> enav: I could swear I reported a bug very similar to it but I can't find it
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> enav: Bug 508733
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 508733 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "volume control app operates over ~25% of range (affects: 2) (heat: 17)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508733
<enav> i do some test in another computer and the volume control works fine... the problem must be driver related
<enav> what i need to do  submit my machine specifications?
<penguin42> enav: Probably follow the stuff in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<enav> no i mean co collaborate on the solution is a good idea submit my machine specifications?
<penguin42> yeh, probably stuff from /proc/asound/cards and /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<hggdh> given this is about the sound stack, it is better to open a new bug (unless you have verified, and your hardware exactly matches the OP's)
<hggdh> BTW, chances are it does not match ;-)
<JFo> in the vast majority of cases it won't
<penguin42> can someone look at bug 615077
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615077 in virtinst (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 8 other projects) "[Maverick] SDL local window broken in last update (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 50)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615077
<penguin42> I merged bug 656531 as a dupe, but he seems to be triggering it without the higher levels, yet Jamie StrandBoge has just closed the task against qemu-kvm as invalid saying it's only the upper layers - I'm not sure that's true or not
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 656531 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "libvirt unable to start VM with SDL display (dup-of: 615077)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656531
<jelabarre> wanted to check if anyone had seen this particular bug in the RC install for 10.10 (couldn't find it on launchpad).
<jelabarre> I did a fresh install from DVD (but preserved my home partition), and was reading some news articles while the install was running. When the install finished I was still reading, so I dismissed the "reboot" dialog (electing to continue working).  Now that I'm ready to reboot into the newly installed system, I don't see an option in the menus to reboot, only to lock screen, suspend or hibernate.
<penguin42> jelabarre: I could swear I've seen someone else say they've seen that
 * penguin42 hasn't though
 * penguin42 disappears for a few mins
<jelabarre> I haven't run a reboot on it yet, if there's a way to grab the install log (unless it's already been copied to the HDD already)
<mrand> jelabarre: no option to logout?
<jelabarre> nope
<jelabarre> should be something under either the "System" menu, or the "Power" menu.  Nothing on either
<jelabarre> granted, *I* know how to do a reboot, but I'm concerned about "newbie" users
<AbhiJit> bye
<mrand> jelabarre: I remember seeing a bug on that a long while back.  Unfortunate it hasn't been addressed.
<mrand> Bug 515139 is one, but I think it was a different one.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 515139 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Icons from gnome panel are missing at random on startup (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515139
<jelabarre> random failure, just love those.  I suppose this would have to be tried on a system that doesn't have a pre-existing /home partition.  Probably should finish this setup and do another test install in a VM and see if I can duplicate it.
<mrand> jelabarre: I found a forum thread discussing it, but no bug yet.
<penguin42> jelabarre: Someone just asked on +1 about a similar failure with misisng shutdown etc
<penguin42> ah, they have them they just don't work
<micahg> jelabarre: have you checked in #ubuntu-testing?
<jelabarre> could ask there.
<mrand> It's been a random problem for some time now - certainly nothing unique to 10.10
<micahg> oh, hmm
<Darxus> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe libplot2c2 2.6-0ubuntu1 [936kB]
<Darxus> ^ That wasn't on mit.edu's mirror.
<Darxus> E: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/plotutils/libplot2c2_2.6-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: 404  Not Found
<hggdh> Darxus: and?
<hggdh> we do not control MIT's mirror...
<Darxus> I just emailed the people who do.
<hggdh> Darxus: meanwhile, this may help: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<micahg> ubuntu3 is the current version, that's why you get the 404
<micahg> Darxus: ^^
<micahg> hggdh: ^^
<hggdh> micahg: yes, this would be a good enough reason ;-)
<Darxus> Except that I did an aptitude update right before that.
<Darxus> I suppose hugin could have a broken dependancy.
<Darxus> libplot2c2 2.6-0ubuntu1 is the one that ended up getting installed when I switched to the main archives.
<Darxus> micahg: Ah, ubuntu3 is the latest for maverick, but I'm running lucid, which is ubuntu1.
<hggdh> Darxus: indeed
<dyfet> Bug 607896 can be triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607896 in griffith (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please sync Griffith 0.12-1 from Debian (unstable) to Maverick - updated dependency (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607896
<micahg> Darxus: ah, yeah, that would be a mirror issue then :)
<BUGabundo> evening
<Darxus> Yeah.  I mostly mentioned it here because I wanted to mention it somewhere before I forgot about it.
<hggdh> BUGabundo: boas
<BUGabundo> ola hggdh
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<devildante> hey guys :)
<charlie-tca> hello, devildante
<devildante> hi charlie-tca :)
 * devildante brb rebooting
<dyfet> I think bug 657024 can be marked as triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657024 in ziproxy (Ubuntu) "please sync/merge 3.1.3-1 from debian (unstable) to Maverick (universe) - security vulnerability (affects: 1) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657024
<dyfet> already reviewed by security team
<dyfet> same for bug 657035
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657035 in babiloo (Ubuntu) "please sync from debian (unstable) 2.0.11-1 - security vulnerability (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657035
<Tetsuo55> huh? where did all my bugs go?
<Tetsuo55> did something change on launchpad
<Tetsuo55> ?
<Tetsuo55> nevermind, i seem to be logged out for some reason
<penguin42> mine are still there - any particular ones?
<wgrant> Tetsuo55: Some DB maintenance yesterday caused most people to be logged out.
<Tetsuo55> that maintenance thing must be it
<Tetsuo55> another question
<Tetsuo55> why doesnt this bug show up in my list? 612816
<Tetsuo55> im affected and subscribed, but i dont see it when i look at my related bugs list
<Tetsuo55> bug 612816
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 612816 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] [gm45] GPU lockup 493062ea (EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001) (affects: 8) (dups: 5) (heat: 114)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/612816
<penguin42> Tetsuo55: Does it show up in your subscribed list?
<Tetsuo55> no it doesnt
<penguin42> interesting since you appear to be subscribed by a dupe
<penguin42> maybe ask in #launchpad
<Tetsuo55> ok
<penguin42> ask and stick around, it's not normally very lively in there
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-09
<Tetsuo55> i just realised it happens all the time
<Tetsuo55> theres a bunch of bugs that are not listed, but that i am subscribed too
<Tetsuo55> in fact, it looks like its limited to only bugs i reported myself, although i did have one that got closed yesterday, that was reported by someone else\
<Tetsuo55> anyway, hope someone will respond there, sleep now
<Tetsuo55> nite
<RedSingularity> Quick question.....can I remove a package from a bug?
<hggdh> usually no. Can set it invalid, though
<geohacker> hi. I upgraded to Meerkat this morning. and the system freezes for a second or two. The CPU graph stays still. mouse pointer doesn't move. nothing happens. but it gets back to normal after 2-3 seconds. what could be wrong?
<RedSingularity> If anyone in here works with transmission a lot please send a message my way.  I have a bug that I am having trouble with.  The user is getting an interesting message when shutting down transmission and I have a feeling this may lead to a solution if someone knows what it means.  Its a Glib-GObject-warning.  bug 655024  Thanks guys :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655024 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Using higher cpu usage (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655024
 * RedSingularity is away: Away at the moment, be back soon.
<maco> !away > RedSingularity
<ubot2> RedSingularity, please see my private message
<nigelb> oh, the bug squad pages are goingg to need a lot of rework with the new theme :/
 * penguin42 yawns
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: hey!
<AbhiJit> hello Gigacore
<Gigacore> AbhiJit: sup? just one day to go and I am not able to contain my excitement :P
<AbhiJit> Gigacore, not one day
<AbhiJit> its some hours!!!
<AbhiJit> :P
<Gigacore> less than
<Gigacore> lol
<Gigacore> :D
<Gigacore> I am waiting for my mentor to start teaching me how to triage bugs.. I just gone through some documents though..
<penguin42> anyone any good with internationalisation stuff?
<penguin42> bug 657052 seems to be a 'bad flagvector' affecting multiple apps for that user, and as far as I can tell that's some i18n thing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657052 in gedit (Ubuntu) "error when i save a file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657052
<yofel> we won't have a 'Report a problem' menu enty for apport anymore in the future right?
<kklimonda> yofel: hmm, it's getting disabled around RC release.
<njin> hello to all, is called update manager in kubuntu ?
<penguin42> heck I wish launchpad wouldn't send a mail for every damn file attached when someone does an apport-collect
<yofel> njin: kubuntu uses kpackagekit for updates IIRC
<RedSingularity> Anyone here have experience with Transmission?  I am stumped on this bug.  bug 655024
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655024 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Using higher cpu usage (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655024
<crimsonmane_> hello all. #ubuntu sent me here for a bug report with Wine & World of Warcraft ...
<RedSingularity> crimsonmane_ have you filed the report in Launchpad?
<crimsonmane_> negative. hang on am in PM with someone who says my issue is a known issue. he's guiding me through something atm.
<crimsonmane_> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23323 can someone assist me with this please?
<ubot2> bugs.winehq.org bug 23323 in -unknown "World of Warcraft crashes upon login after 3.3.5 patch. [NOT WINE BUG]" [Normal,New]
<xteejx> Evening all...wow not many on! Used to be LOADS!
<xteejx> Anyone able to renew my membership in BugControl?
<xteejx> Oh..also, I'm on Maverick RC and have the LPGM scripts, but there are no stock replies like there normally was...any ideas guys?
<xteejx> No-one awake?
<yofel> crimsonmane_: which ubuntu release are you running?
<yofel> hey xteejx
<yofel> xteejx: bug 654658 should be about the no responses, the xml file has '</comment>' twice at one place
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 654658 in launchpad-gm-scripts "no canned responses downloaded from xml file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/654658
<yofel> bdmurray: it seems something went wrong when you merged my branch back then.. My branch is fine, but maybe you added a second </comment> by mistake
<xteejx> yofel: Hey yofel :)
<xteejx> bdmurray isn't in the room afai see, lucky if there's 50 people
<yofel> even firefox errors out when trying to open it http://people.canonical.com/~brian/greasemonkey/bugsquad-replies.xml
<yofel> xteejx: he is here, and I see 117 users
<yofel> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-qa/canonical-qa-tracking/main/annotate/head%3A/gm-xml-files/bugsquad-replies.xml#L194
<xteejx> Oh fgs, another empathy bug?
<xteejx> Hmm relogging doesn't make a difference
<yofel> crimsonmane_: which ubuntu release are you running? the bug says it's fixed in maverick, which needs a workaround described in comment 184
<yofel> crimsonmane_: also, according to comment 183 this should be fixed in lucid too
<xteejx> bdmurray, pedro: Is it poss to reinstate/renew my BugControl privileges please (I realise I've been away a couple of months but am back) :)
<charlie-tca> Seems like it is harder to get of hold of those who need to make things happen these days
<xteejx> lol So it seems
<xteejx> For some reason I can't even see them in this room, might install xchat
<crimsonmane_> yofel:  i'm using maverick
<crimsonmane_> wine version 1.2
<crimsonmane_> how can i double check my version of wine?
<yofel> crimsonmane_: then you're probably hit by the ptrace restriction, you can disable it in /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf if you want
<crimsonmane_> yofel can you please walk me through this?
<crimsonmane_> the file opened but it was 100% just a comment file with no commands
<yofel> crimsonmane_: open a terminal, or press alt+f2 for the run dialog, run 'gksudo gedit /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf' without the quotes and change the '1' in the last line into a '0'
<yofel> then reboot
<crimsonmane_> thank you sir. rebooting now.
<xteejx> yofel: How can I temporarily fix the LPGM for myself, I assume the extension just downloads that xml file, but to where?
<yofel> xteejx: IIRC they get integrated into ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profile>/prefs.js so I don't think you can just create them yourself
<xteejx> Damn :( Ok no worries, I'll wait til it's fixed then
<yofel> bdmurray: https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/canonical-qa-tracking/lp-654658/+merge/38069
<crimsonmane> well that worked. game loads and plays as expected. it freezes on exit tho.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-10-10
<layn> Hi!!!
<penguin42> hi
<anzenketh> Not sure what to do with bug 529794
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 529794 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Lucid 10.04 Alpha3 network-manager 0.8 fails to connect on boot Huawei E172 3G USB modem (affects: 4) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529794
<Thingymebob> is Bug #503443 intended behaviour
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 503443 in ubuntu "console showing old content after folder renamed in other console (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503443
<micahg> Thingymebob: idk, probably would depends on teh filesystem
<Thingymebob> I see it on ext4, also if you create a file in term1 it then appears in the moved dir in term2
<Thingymebob> So a file system issue or bash
<delan_> if Bug #503443 is linked to an upstream Gnome bug, but then the upstream bug is marked as a duplicate of another Gnome bug, should I change the Ubuntu bug reference to the original?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 503443 in ubuntu "console showing old content after folder renamed in other console (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503443
<delan_> whoops
<delan_> not 503443
<delan_> but actually, bug #657545
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657545 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-shell doesn't remember how many workspaces you have (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657545
<micahg> delan_: already fixed :)
<micahg> delan_: but, generally, we just update the upstream but to the new one
<delan_> ah, ok then, thanks
<delan_> just another question about the bug importance,
<delan_> is it 'low' merely because gnome-shell is a non-default app, and therefore only a small amount of people are exposed?
<delan_> and if so, what would the importance of this bug be, if gnome-shell were to be the Ubuntu default wm?
<micahg> delan_: if it was a default app, I might have made it medium, have you read the importance wiki page?
<delan_> yes, i have.
<delan_> i've just had another look at the importance page now
<micahg> delan_: ok, I also figure it's easily worked around, is this not correct (doesn't really matter since upstream will have to fix it)
<delan_> work around being, "re-add workspaces each time gnome-shell is started"? if so, then that is correct.
<delan_> it satisfies the "bug that has a moderate impact on a non-core application" criteria for low
<micahg> delan_: yep
<delan_> thanks for that
<micahg> delan_: np, if you have any patches for more bug fixes, I'm happy to sponsor if I can
<AbhiJit> hey vish
<AbhiJit> my mentorship is expiring? :( what to do?
<AbhiJit> :'(
<AbhiJit> charlie-tca, hggdh ping
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<micahg> AbhiJit: both are most likely asleep
<AbhiJit> micahg, :(
<AbhiJit> helllo stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> hi AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> hows ya stanley_robertso
<RedSingularity> If anyone in here works with transmission a lot please send a message my way.  I have a bug that I am having trouble with.  The user is getting an interesting message when shutting down transmission and I have a feeling this may lead to a solution if someone knows what it means.  Its a Glib-GObject-warning.  bug 655024  Thanks guys :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655024 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Using higher cpu usage (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/655024
<micahg> RedSingularity: kklimonda works on transmission IIRC
<RedSingularity> micahg:  He is not on now is he?
<amibacha> hello those anybody here know how to hack for smtp
<amibacha> hello those anybody here know how to hack for smtp
<amibacha> hello those anybody here know how to hack for smtp
<maco> not on topic here
<micahg> amibacha: one time suffices, but #ubuntu-server is more appropriate
<RedSingularity> micahg:  Any way to send him a PM he will receive when returning?
<AbhiJit> RedSingularity, use memoserv
<micahg> RedSingularity: he'll see your comments in the channel
<AbhiJit>  /msg memoserv sent <nick> [messege]
<RedSingularity> Alright good enough.  Gnite guys :)
<Thingymebob> bug #503443 looks like bash intended behaviour, what should I set status to?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 503443 in ubuntu "console showing old content after folder renamed in other console (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503443
<micahg> Thingymebob: move to bash and mark confirmed?
<Thingymebob> micahg: Thx
<micahg> Thingymebob: maintainer can mark won't fix if he thinks it should be that
<ansgar> Thingymebob: It's not a bug.  The bash process is still in .../dir1 even when it has been renamed.
<ansgar> Thingymebob: Every program behaves that way.  Except for the "Even worst:" part which should not happen (and does not for me).
<micahg> ansgar: there is a workaround, so maintainer should choose
<Thingymebob> I agree it's not a bug, though if I invoke pwd -P, env pwd /bin/pwd would it not be reasonable to expect env var $PWD to refresh
<ansgar> Thingymebob: No.  See the last reply in http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.shells.bash.bugs/15335
<ansgar> Thingymebob: zsh behaves the same, as I believe do all other shells.
<Thingymebob> ansgar: Thanks thats cleared that up
<Thingymebob> I get it now
<xteejx> Morning all!
<xteejx> bdmurray: Hi Brian, can I have my BugControl membership renewed please? :)
<mgunes> xteejx: it's a better idea to post to the ubuntu-bugcontrol mailing list about that
<xteejx> mgunes: Ahh ok, will do that thank you :)
<nigelb> wooo, the cat is out! meerkat is here \o/
<xteejx> Certainly is! Although I can't help wondering if there should've been a slogan like "It's SIMPLES" lol
<BUGabundo> happy 101010 and happy 10.10 release
<yabruss> Hello
<penguin42> hi
<yabruss> Is this a chat for Ubuntu Bug Squad team member ?
<BUGabundo> yes
<penguin42> yes as well as anyone else who wants to help triage bugs
<yabruss> I am not very custum with chat ... isn't it night for most of the US now ?
<jpds> yabruss: No, they're waking up even now.
<penguin42> yabruss: East side of US will start waking up soon, anyway there are us in the rest of the world!
<yabruss> Yes ... I mean ... our is this chat useful if half of the team is sleeping when it happends ?
<yabruss> Just wondering our this may work ...
<penguin42> yabruss: It's not like a formal meeting or anything
<penguin42> yabruss: It's just things like 'anyone know what to do with this bug'
<yabruss> Ha ok ... chat interface should then be considered only as a "Bug management FAQ quick answering machine" ? ;o)
<penguin42> and some less frequently asked questions :-)
<yabruss> Ok ... I have then a question:
<yabruss> I remarked than on LaunchPad the quickest way to make a bug disappear it to mark it as duplicate of another bug.
<yabruss>  So I think useful to work into bug around the same topic and to tidy-up making the duplicate of it ...
<yabruss> Is it correct ?
<penguin42> sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<yabruss> Ok ... let's say that most of the time users do not spend much time searching if there bug have a dupplicate entry. So I am asking what is the procedure to mark dupplicate bug around a technical topic (Wireless, Audio/Video, USB, softwares ...)
<penguin42> yabruss: If the bug is the _same_ as per your understanding (but not in the Linux package) then mark it as a duplicate
<penguin42> yabruss: You might add a comment saying why you think it's the same
<yabruss> The problem is: because marking a bug as dupplicate is the best way to vanish it from searches, how do you choose witch one is the best to keep.
<penguin42> yabruss: If they are the same bug then I mark the newer one as a duplicate of the older one, so you keep the one with the older number
<penguin42> yabruss: That's what I normally do unless for example the newer one had a much better description
<yabruss> Ok ... thanks
<yabruss> Another question: I saw that Bug-Squad team as no Forum ... did i miss it ?
<persia> I don't think so: we tend to use bugs for most of our work, and the mailing list or this channel for the remainder.
<persia> Documentation ends up on the wiki.
<yabruss> Haaa ... and I suppose there is no chance that a tiny voice like me that think that mailing list is messy and obsolete and that chat is nice but messy also and hard to follow because of earth time lag, will make Ubuntu work habits change ? ;o)
<persia> yabruss, I doubt it.  We don't tend to use the mailing list for very much, mostly only proposals for workflow changes.
<persia> And we all know IRC is ephemeral, so don't expect it to persist.
<persia> 95% of stuff happens in Launchpad, and I can't imagine any reason we'd want to use anything other than the wiki for documentation.
<yabruss> What do you mean by persist ? It will be abandonned for another tool ?
<persia> What do you imagine would be the content of a forum?
<persia> We don't tend to use IRC for anything we expect to be meaningful over time.
<yabruss> Forum for : Team life, member skill sharing, bug statistics and sum-up at a time, neewbe coocooning, priority discussion, work affectation ...
<persia> Team life usually comes from the sense of togetherness we have with each other here, and we want realtime for that, because lots of it needs realtime.
<persia> We try to document skills on the wiki, or explain here if it's confusing.  It's important that newcomers can visit up-to-date and accurate documentaiton without having to wade through the history.
<persia> The bug statistics are semi-automated, and end up on the qa reports site.  I'm not sure it's worth anyone's time to copy them periodically.
<persia> I'm not sure what you mean by "neewbw coocooning"
<yabruss> Also for : organizing relationship with other projects (Gnome, Firefox ...) ... for me Internet Community Life = Forum with a good admin.
<persia> We have a fairly strict defintion of "importance", and tend to let each person set their own priorities for which bugs to investigate (although we all have suggestions).  it's a better thing for folk to do what they want and enjoy than to fuss about having a focus for the team.
<persia> I'm also not sure what you mean by "work affectation"
<persia> We need to coordinate with other projects in their bug trackers, rather than their forums.  They expect that.
<yabruss> Ok ... but user that get into a team would like a bit more efficiency I think (in termes of human organization) ?
<persia> Just to be clear, I'm not telling you not to create a forum if you like, I'm just telling you why I think it's not necessary.
<yabruss> To get more human organization and efficiency
<persia> The current requirement for membership is to press one button on launchpad.  I'm unsure how to make it more efficient.
<yabruss> Admin can do
<yabruss> You want to stay into the team ... then work
<persia> Doesn't that imply waiting for someone to do something?
<persia> Right now, someone can press a button and get started.  no waiting for anyone else.
<yabruss> ;o) Just that discussion because I was involved into a community recently only working with a Forum. I noticed there that people can enjoy being challenged while only reward by a nice group membership and that it can really bring efficiency.
<persia> Oh, I agree that challenge combined with group membership brings both efficiency and a sense of satisfaction to participants.
<yabruss> I got more involved intu Ubuntu community a few month ago and was very lost on how it may work ?!?
<persia> I just happen to think the teams who hang out here (bug squad, bug control) tend to have that without using a forum today.
<persia> and I'm not convinced that an expectation to follow a forum wouldn't reduce people's time to follow the bugs.
<persia> Yeah, it's huge and there's *lots* of different ways to get involved, and *lots* of different stuff to do, and that means it's too easy to get lost.
<xteejx> persia: Hey persia :)
<yabruss>  "tend to have that without using a forum today" Ok so how do they manage (and who exactly) human in their team ?
<persia> Well, we chat here, and we see each other's work on the bugs, and when we come to decisions, we put them on the wiki.
<ansgar> yabruss: In my opinion, web forums are not very helpful when you need to interact with different communities.  Mailing lists are easier to follow than several web forums (possibly using different software).
<persia> We have meetings to discuss stuff that needs to be discussed as a whole team.
<ansgar> Personally I don't like upstreams that only use forums (and no mailing lists), because it takes more time for me to reach them.  And to follow discussions there.
<hggdh> <yawn/> good morning (or whatever, in your TZ)
<xteejx> 2:42 pm ;)
<hggdh> 08:43 :-) yeah, I overslept
<xteejx> :)
<hggdh> xteejx: so you are back?
<xteejx> hggdh: I am indeed ;)
<persia> ansgar, I prefer upstreams that use bug trackers :)
<hggdh> xteejx: glad to hear... I will take care of your membership on -control (in a few min)
<xteejx> hggdh: Cool, thanks :)
<xteejx> I still have access but it goes in 2 days
<xteejx> Only been away 2 months I think
<hggdh> xteejx: done
<xteejx> hggdh: Nice one, thanks for that :)
<hggdh> xteejx: my pleasure
<yabruss> persia: may you indicate me what is then the best entry point to discover Ubuntu community ? By best I meen: where all is summaried (you talk about QA site, I remember now it took me hours to find it).
<persia> yabruss, I don't believe "best" has other than personal meaning.
<xteejx> yabruss: Everything regarding BugSquad, BugControl and all information on how to get involved, etc is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<persia> yabruss, That said, I believe you will find it easiest to get involved with each aspect of the Ubuntu community separately.  Depending on which methods you prefer to use to communicate and collaborate, you'll find other people with whom to do things.
<persia> If you're interested in bug triage, you've found us here, and you're more than welcome to help.  Check the wiki for docs, ask questions if you have them.  Ask for help whenever you're unsure about bugs: even people who have been in bugsquad since launchpad started ask for help here on tricky bugs.
<penguin42> the firehose doesn't seem to be as high pressure as I'd expected to be at this point
<xteejx> penguin42: Bit of a random comment lol
<yabruss> Ok ... I see ... actually where i get "frustrated" is that i cannot talk to everyone in the team having a discussion on a topic of my skils only (Chat and maillist mix all subjects)
<penguin42> xteejx: Well I would have expected bugs to be coming in much higher rate at this point
<xteejx> penguin42: Same here, maybe they're all watching the hitchhiker's guide to the galaxy, 101010 = 42 ;)
<yabruss> Try $DEADBEEF
 * penguin42 hands xteejx a bowl of petunias
 * xteejx laughs out loud
<persia> penguin42, Side effect of LTS+1 : folks don't get auto-prompted for upgrade.
<penguin42> persia: Ah makes sense
<xteejx> I never thought of that, it's set to "Long-term release only"...on another note, must say I'm liking the new Ubuntu font
<xteejx> Still annoyed the IRC window scrolling horizontally in emapthy though when typing :(
<persia> xteejx, File an upstream bug: that gets confusing fast.
<yabruss> Still annoyed by my laptop that overheat if I let both CPU to go over 800MHz
<xteejx> persia: Upstream were made aware 6 months ago
<persia> xteejx, Hrm.  Dunno then.
<xteejx> I can live with it, will just type shorter messages :)
<persia> yabruss, That sounds like it needs a hardware solution.
<xteejx> yabruss: Isn't an HP/Compaq laptop is it??
<yabruss> Question: I see Upstream word being used a lot here... what does it mean please ?
<yabruss> No Toshiba Satelite
<penguin42> yabruss: Where the package is developed
<persia> yabruss, We imagine free software to be like a river system.  Upstream means closer to the wellspring of creation (the original authors), downstream means closer to the intermingled ocean (user installs)
<penguin42> yabruss: e.g. Ubuntu uses Linux now you can report a bug in Ubuntu's bug tracker against linux and there is a bug tracker for Linux itself, so when you are fairly sure the bug isn't just Ubuntu specific you can report the bug 'upstream' into the main Linux bug tracker
<xteejx> Upstream = developer - simple as that
<persia> No.
<yabruss> ok
<persia> xteejx, Debian is also upstream to Ubuntu, but downstream from the current maintainer (who may be downstream from the original author)
<xteejx> Well it's a little more complex than that I realise, but essentially to make it easier I said developer
<yabruss> Is there a map of the river in QA site ? ;o) [I know the answer]
<persia> And often developers (especially funded developers) will work somewhere downstream (on their own projects), and push finished work upstream (for everyone to build on)
<persia> yabruss, It's impossible to map: it's far too large.
<xteejx> No, sorry
<charlie-tca> But this gives us the some of the upstream bug trackers - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers
<yabruss> persia: I don agreen because everything into Ubuntu scope should be the base of bug-squad ;o)
<xteejx> Think of it as a flowchart with each development or piece as a separate box, all of which connect to make the entire workflow, from developer to Debian/Ubuntu, down to say Linux Mint (Ubuntu-based distro), but of course UYbuntu contributes back to Debian and developers, so it would be far too complex to show in one image
<persia> What?  Why?
<xteejx> Easier to visualise
<yabruss> persia: I mean that bug hunters finally achieve to say that a bug is into or not  Ubuntu scope
<persia> No.  We aren't nearly that presumptous.
<persia> Mostly we try to make sure bugs are able to be understood.  If they cannot be understood, we mark them as such.
<xteejx> Now we DO have a graphic for that on the wiki...bug workflow
<persia> When they can be understood, we try to ensure they are documented well enough for folks who want to fix them to do so.
<persia> Sometimes we fix them too, but when we do that, we're often wearing other hats.
<xteejx> yabruss: Our workflow is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/WorkFlow
<xteejx> If you take a look at that, it will tell you how things progress
 * penguin42 throws another brick of coal on the mirrors
<xteejx> Don't think they're gonna fire up properly for a few days til the news of 10.10 hit's the social news sites and people are made aware
<persia> mirrors are having a bad time today.  My release mirror was up-to-date 15 hours ago, but has spent the past 7 just churning (and at a decent transfer rate).  Something feels different from other release days.
<yabruss> I have to say whoaou ! ... Because I saw how quick it can be to have disturbing people or also how quick a "war" can begin into a web community ... I am wondering if it is sane to let user have all those rights ...
<xteejx> persia: Are there a lot of downloads?
<yabruss> I have to go ... thanks for chatting
<xteejx> What is this new Opinion status used for??
<penguin42> xteejx: It means you can flag something that someone doesn't like something even if it's not strictly a bug
<xteejx> penguin42: So another status for something which we MIGHT send to brainstorm?
<penguin42> not sure how that works
<charlie-tca> Sort of a "we are not going to fix this, but feel free to use it as a forum
<xteejx> Right, got it :)
<xteejx> So the 64-bit debate bug would be a good example
<penguin42> which one is that?
<xteejx> hang on
<penguin42> damn; I've just looked at a bug on a game package and ended up playing it :-)
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yes, it's actually a clash between two packages - spider and ace-of-penguins both install /usr/games/spider
<charlie-tca> heh
<persia> xteejx, Downloads from my mirror?  Not so many, but that's because it's complicated to get to, and there are a couple of much better mirrors geographically near to here.
<xteejx> persia: Ah right, just being nosey wanting to see if 10/10/10 is a good day for downloading our new release :)
<persia> If you use the torrents, it's an *excellent* day :)
<xteejx> lol
<xteejx> Hmm, can't seem to find that 64 bit bug
<nigelb> +1 on torrents :P
<xteejx> Maybe it was set Fix Released, sod trying to find it
<xteejx> Anyway guys I'm off for a bit to watch Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (it is 42 today after all) ;)
<xteejx> Catch ya's later
<hggdh> but it should be use with care
<hggdh> heh. wrong channel
<penguin42> heck, we're getting all the one line bug reports :-(
<penguin42> has anyone seen anything else like bug 657711 - I'm sure other people have said they've seen the same thing
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657711 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "No shutdown or reboot option available after live install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657711
<hggdh> penguin42: I did not see it, but when I select restart I am thrown back into GDM (instead of a reboot)
<penguin42> hggdh: Hmm I'm sure I've seen a bug for that as well somewhere
<hggdh> I do not doubt, I just did not have time to get to it (not critical)
<MichealH> There are lots of bugs in 10.10
 * MichealH sigh
<MichealH> I will be looking around LP and get someone to triage bugs
<MichealH> With my incy tiny screen
<MichealH> hggdh: Around?
<hggdh> MichealH: here
<MichealH> I have a possible bug to triage
<hggdh> you mean you are triaging a bug?
<MichealH> hggdh: I dont have the permissions
<hggdh> MichealH: which bug?
<MichealH> #657691
<MichealH> Bug 657691
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657691 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "screen rotation "destroys" X (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657691
<hggdh> for the record -- 'triaging a bug' means figuring out what it is about, not 'marking a bug triaged'
<MichealH> I think it should be High for Importance
<persia> MichealH, How small is your screen?
<hggdh> MichealH: how did you confirm this bug?
<MichealH> persia: I am getting a 800x600 resolution
<MichealH> hggdh: By rotating my screen and it did destroy my screen
<MichealH> persia: And I can't 'Xorg - configure' I get a "Cant find screen"
<MichealH> Then it ha a seg fault
<MichealH> :L
<AbhiJit> vish, ping
<hggdh> MichealH: and you have the same hardware?
<MichealH> hggdh: Roughly
<AbhiJit> hggdh, me mentorship is about to expire. email says to contact you. so what should i do?
<AbhiJit> my*
 * persia suspects it's just been done
<AbhiJit> :o
<BUGabundo_movies> vish: http://abstrusegoose.com/303
<AbhiJit> done what?
<AbhiJit> hggdh, ??
<AbhiJit> helloo??
<hggdh> AbhiJit: patience is a virtue
<AbhiJit> :(
<hggdh> AbhiJit: what is your launchpad id?
<MichealH> Imma see if I can find more bugs :(
<MichealH> See ays
<AbhiJit> https://launchpad.net/~abhi-navale hggdh
<hggdh> AbhiJit: I extended you for one more month
<AbhiJit> hggdh, only one month?
<AbhiJit> because this i have exams in dec. so i am not doing much in this next 3 months
<AbhiJit> hggdh, is it possible that now expire my mentorship and i can again join in jan?
<hggdh> AbhiJit: yes, it is possible. Please send us an email so that it will be documented
<AbhiJit> hggdh, ok i reply to that email wait
<micahg> RedSingularity: FTR, javascript and Java are 2 separate things
<AbhiJit> hggdh, i sent reply to <ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com>,  right?
<AbhiJit> i should*
<hggdh> no
<AbhiJit> hggdh, then where?
<AbhiJit> hggdh, the email i got from is noreply@launchpad.net
<hggdh> AbhiJit: rather, yes
<hggdh> sorry
<AbhiJit> hggdh, ok
<AbhiJit> hggdh, email sent.
<hggdh> AbhiJit: thank you
<AbhiJit> :)
<penguin42> right, that's quite enough helping on the main #ubuntu today before I go insane
<hggdh> penguin42: I cannot stand being there... too confusing
<hggdh> it does not scale
<om26er> any bugsquad-mentorship admin available? I was expired :(
<om26er> ^^ not that am dead :O
<om26er> when my bugcontrol membership was about to expire I got an email every day for 5days this time I got two emails.
<hggdh> om26er: er
<hggdh> om26er: what's your LP id?
<om26er> hggdh, om26er
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~om26er
<om26er> why that bugs. something changed in lp
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> om26er: you are an mentor, are you not?
<om26er> hggdh, expired :( should I apply again?
<hggdh> I think we forgot to update your membership to non-expiring...
<hggdh> no need. Setting up up now
<hggdh> om26er: welcome back, we missed you for a whole day! ;-)
<hggdh> OK. I will be AFK for about 40m
<om26er> thank you hggdh :)
<hggdh> om26er: yw
 * om26er was missed wohoo ;)
<AbhiJit> om26er, heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<AbhiJit> om26er, my mentorship expired!!!!
<AbhiJit> :(
<om26er> AbhiJit, just read it on the mailing list ;)
<AbhiJit> om26er, :(
<AbhiJit> om26er, hey but you dont feel happy. I am still going to bug you if i have doubts or bugs to solve!!!
<AbhiJit> :P
<AbhiJit> :D
<om26er> ha ha but bugs dont bug me :)
<AbhiJit> :)
<AbhiJit> yah you are one of the bug eater i know
<mjw99> Hi, I'm trying to understand the bug resolution philosophy that exists within the Ubuntu project; specifically I'm encountering many situations whereby I actively test upcoming betas and RCs, report issues, only to find that they are not acted up.
<belak> Alright, did xubuntu change cd burners?
<micahg> belak: yes
<belak> The multimedia applications page in the installer still sayd brasero.
<belak> s/sayd/says/
<micahg> mjw99: we have a lot of bugs to go through, we can't get to them all
<mjw99> For example; this a regression that crept in at the RC stage; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/655268 Surely someone should have looked into this before the 10.10 release? Is there more I could have done here?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 655268 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Default resolution is incorrectly set (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> belak: is that in the slideshow?
<belak> micahg: yes
<belak> Unimportant but it should be an easy fix.
<belak> btw, love the new installer.
<micahg> belak: please file a bug: ubuntu-bug ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<belak> micahg: got it. ;)
<micahg> belak: thanks
<belak> I've been on gentoo for so long, it's nice to be coming back.
<micahg> mjw99: sorry, I'm a little busy right now, I'll be available in a few hours if no one else picks this up
<mjw99> micahg; Agreed, but I think Canonical should be throwing more resources at this. If a bug reporter continually sees their work going unanswered, then eventually that bug reporter will give up.
<mjw99> I think internally Ubuntu are aware of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/KernelMaverickBugHandling
<belak> micahg: do I have to do it with the ubuntu-bug tool?
<belak> Can't find the right launchpad page - report a bug boots me to the wiki
<belak> Still waiting for xubuntu to finish installing. ;)
<micahg> belak: that's why I suggested ubuntu-bug, it should take you straight to the correct page
<belak> micahg: I don't have any ubuntu installs right now. Wait, xubuntu just finished...
<belak> Ok
<belak> Thanks.
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> folks .. need a small info .. if i have to find out.. who is my mentor.. how to find out .. seems strange question.. but iam stuck with such situation
<yofel> hey stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> :)
<belak> Alright if I uninstall kubuntu-desktop, and I decide I don't want it later, is there a way to uninstall it and all its deps?
<micahg> belak: not at the moment
<yofel> belak: not that easy, as the *buntu-* metapackages are set to mark all their dependencies as manually installed
<yofel> you could change that in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove - but I don't know if that will do what you want
<belak> Hm, I guess I'll just stick with xfce then. Thanks.
<crimsun> belak: you could always use a vm.
<ashams> belak:  You may want to visit this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ashams> belak: it's helpful
<stanley_robertso> yofel, there ?
<ashams> simar:  hey!
<yofel> yes
<simar> ashams: heya
<simar> ashams: at last
<ashams> simar: haha
<simar> stanley_robertso: hi
<simar> ashams: you got my mail
<AbhiJit> stanley_robertso, tumhaaraa gajhani ho gayaa hai kyaa? :P
<ashams> simar: no, when today?
<simar> ashams: just check you email and keep online on gmail
<stanley_robertso> AbhiJit, i didnot get you
<stanley_robertso> hi simar
<simar> ashams: that way I can get to know when you are online
<AbhiJit> stanley_robertso, you dont know hindi?
<stanley_robertso> AbhiJit, i do know hindi .. but i didnot get the sentence properly [ is it mispelled ? ;) \
<simar> stanley_robertso: I hope you are triaging some bugs ... you can mail me for any querries regarding triaging ..
<AbhiJit> stanley_robertso, i mean are you become the Gajhani? do you know the film Gajhani?
<simar> AbhiJit: I know
<AbhiJit> simar, :o
 * ashams reads mail
<AbhiJit> simar, you from India?
<hggdh> folks, folks, let's try to stay on topic ;-)
<AbhiJit> ohhh!!!!
<simar> simar: aur kya bahar bhi koi ghajni kyu dekhega??
<simar> AbhiJit: nice to meet you :)
<AbhiJit> simar, yah
<simar> hggdh: my appologies
<AbhiJit> simar, may i pm u
<simar> AbhiJit: you should ask to do that .. from now onwards ..
<AbhiJit> ??????
<simar> **not   :)))
<AbhiJit> ohhhhhh
<simar> AbhiJit: **you should not ask
<AbhiJit> yah got it
<ashams> simar: ok, for documenting, I'll start by reading the code, and let's fire a project together!
<simar> ashams: but let me warn you that code will be really complex..
<simar> ashams: we can figure out (abstraction) something and have upstream developers to fix what we figure wrong ..
<ashams> simar: sorry, didn't understand?
<ashams> simar: haha!
<ashams> simar:  yes, this will help us and even the new triagers
<simar> ashams: ya, that way
<simar> ashams: wait let me create a rough page
<ashams> simar: YEAH!
<stanley_robertso> AbhiJit, ya i saw the original Tamil version of the movie Gajini
<AbhiJit> stanley_robertso, ok leave it. it was a bad joke!!!
<AbhiJit> :P
<stanley_robertso> :)
<stanley_robertso> AbhiJit, you can say so .. as i was stuck with some other work, that ate up nearly 18 hours a day .. from last 4 months.. so i didnot get time to enjoy/work on ubuntu stuff
<AbhiJit> ohh
<ashams> simar: I admit the xev code is NOT very easy!!!
<simar> ashams: remember the abstraction :))
<simar> ashams: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/simar/Touchpad/xev#preview
<simar> ashams: don't hesitate to edit it .. i hope you can add something relevant
<simar> ashams: may be some explanation or just what should be the content .. i hope
<ashams> simar: sure, but let me have some time to plan how to research
<simar> ashams: like you email will be that starting point. that way I will get to know what users don't understand. Just write down you problems that what you don't understand .. thats it
<ashams> simar: OK, I found some thing easy to do!
<njin> hggdh: why ours link don't link ? are we in ghost mode ?http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/
<ashams> simar: Hey, what if we extended it to all, logs relating to touchpad?
<hggdh> njin: I do not have access to the source page, but I suspect some of the links are set wrong
<ashams> like xinput?
<njin> hggdh: ok thanks, this is a trick of pedro_
<njin> ;-)
<hggdh> njin: try on the #ubuntu-community-team, they probably know more about it
<hggdh> njin: my own link is wrong, BTW
<simar> ashams: very well thought .. i plan to do so
<simar> ashams: i think we will have some good support regarding kernel like stuff right inside ubuntu ...
<ashams> simar: you mean from the kernel team?
<simar> ashams: may be and a new touchpad team as well
<ashams> simar: didn't get it?
<simar> ashams: nothing serious
<stanley_robertso> ashams, what is xdev ?
<simar> ashams: what i want is that you should write all ''what is''.. that you  don't understand
<simar> ashams: stanley_robertso is my other student and we all will be working on touchpad bugs and documentation and later source also to add new features ..
<ashams> simar: I know
<ashams> stanley_robertso: ok
<stanley_robertso> simar, ashams  .. what is xdev
<simar> stanley_robertso: but you will have to get accustomed to what we do here ..
<stanley_robertso> simar, a quick question.. just asking.. how long this discussion can take place..
<ashams> stanley_robertso: it's a tool that collects data from the X and sends it to a log file if tunnled
<simar> stanley_robertso: are you asking for now or generally??
<stanley_robertso> both :)
<stanley_robertso> ashams, so is it kind of logging tool ?
<ashams> stanley_robertso: when ever you do some event it counts it
<stanley_robertso> ashams, ok
<simar> stanley_robertso:  variable not very long .. at max 1 hr
<ashams> stanley_robertso: yeah, let me get  a better description?
<stanley_robertso> ashams, pls
<ashams> stanley_robertso:  Xev creates a window and then asks the X server to send it events whenever anything happens to the window (such as it being moved, resized, typed in, clicked in, etc.).  You can also attach it to an existing window.  It is useful for seeing what causes events to occur and to display the information that they contain; it is essentially a debugging and development tool, and should not be needed in normal usage.
<ashams> stanley_robertso: go a head and try it,  xev > ~/xev
<stanley_robertso> ashams, i just tried it .. its really a cool tool
 * persia idly notes that the input-utils package has some handy stuff for checking the kernel level for input stuff.
<simar> stanley_robertso: i disagree ;-))
<simar> ashams: what do you think
<stanley_robertso> simar, is it for "a cool tool" ?
<stanley_robertso> :)
<simar> stanley_robertso: just joking
<ashams> simar: disagree on what?
<simar> ashams: see above that post
<simar> ashams: on being a cool tool
<ashams> simar: a logging tool?
<simar> stanley_robertso: we were planning to document it properly
<stanley_robertso> simar, so.. this xev can be attached to any application ?
<stanley_robertso> simar, .. you are referring to "preparing a proper documentation.. depicting the usage/debugging stuff of xev"
<simar> try this in terminal
<simar> $man xev
<simar> ashams: ya
<simar> stanley_robertso: exacylt
<stanley_robertso> simar, yes.. i tried this man stuff.. the first time.. ashams told me about xev
<simar> *exactly
<stanley_robertso> ;)
<ashams> simar: so,
<stanley_robertso> simar, ashams .. can i put forward my thoughts ?
<simar> stanley_robertso: without asking
<ashams> stanley_robertso: without asking
<stanley_robertso> iam just writing the following, based on earlier experience : here it goes
<stanley_robertso> 1) since we have man pages.. we can go through it [ though small one ]  and fully understand
<stanley_robertso> 2) Prepare the contents of the documentation of the "xev" stuff
<stanley_robertso> 3) Finalize the contents/topics
<stanley_robertso> 4) Distribute the topics among the three/two
<stanley_robertso> 5) Create a draft .. having a deadline date
<stanley_robertso> 4) Review it and if found good, prepare a complete merged document
<stanley_robertso> *6) Review it and if found good, prepare a complete merged document
<stanley_robertso> 7) Review the final document and then do the next step
<stanley_robertso> **********
<stanley_robertso> I am just giving the formal steps we do in industrial side
<stanley_robertso> :)
<ashams> stanley_robertso:  :)
<simar> stanley_robertso: great
<simar> stanley_robertso: ya we will do something similar.. but we plan to just document so that any other triager can understand it ..
<stanley_robertso> simar, ok
<simar> it will be much more that man pages
<stanley_robertso> simar, will it be going to be a dev-guide or usage-guide ?
<ashams> stanley_robertso: non of that
<simar> stanley_robertso: we will write stuff there and on demand can change it if someone says he don't understand .. because we have a wiki
<simar> stanley_robertso: wiki page
<stanley_robertso> ok
<simar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/simar/Touchpad/xev
<ashams> it's how to use the tools to analyze the activity of some devices
<stanley_robertso> ok
<simar> its a rough page you can edit whatever you like .. well you can add you steps that you mentioned above so that we can get a proper direction
<simar> stanley_robertso: also take a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<ashams> stanley_robertso: this is my favorite page.
<simar> stanley_robertso: i have written this.. so that other triagers can understand what to do..
<simar> stanley_robertso: this way we get more clear on topics
<simar> ashams: :)
<stanley_robertso> simar, ashams cool ..
<simar> ashams: you can still improve it or suggest some improvement
<simar> ashams: if you feel some stuff is not clear
<ashams> simar: yeah, there is
<simar> ashams: stanley_robertso As we have a complex topic, we should document properly what we learn and continue to improve ..
<simar> ashams: stanley_robertso and ofcourse triage..
<stanley_robertso> ok
<ashams> simar: switching to VT is not very common among users, it would be better if it got a how-to through using just the terminal?
<simar> ashams: you can do that .. on the rough page
<simar> here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/simar/Touchpad
<ashams> simar: ok
<simar> ashams: when properly done we will move it on final page
<ashams> simar: GREAT :))
<simar> ashams: :))
<simar> stanley_robertso: have you read all the pages of basic triaging .. thats very essential to get very clear
<stanley_robertso> simar, i went through the links you shared.. will ofcourse do a recap of it.. tomorrow.. and be ready by EOD tomorrow
<penguin42> right, back to work tomorrow - so see you all next week
<simar> stanley_robertso: great!!
<ashams> stanley_robertso: what is EOD?
<stanley_robertso> ashams,  EOD --> End Of Day  :)))
<simar> stanley_robertso: ashams Also as we work in a team now, you should mail me and ashams you problems and same should me and ashams do
<ashams> stanley_robertso: thnx
<simar> stanley_robertso: ashams like a mail list
<simar> stanley_robertso: ashams let me try that
<stanley_robertso> simar, ashams .. do you use gmail ? this might help us .. to be in touch in gtalk ..
<ashams> simar:  nice
<stanley_robertso> Ofcourse.. if its sharable
<stanley_robertso> :)
 * persia encourages folk to chat here about triage, rather than over XMPP: a wider audience helps increase the "with enough eyes all bugs are shallow" effect.
<simar> stanley_robertso: ya
<simar> :)
<stanley_robertso> ok guys .. i think..we are done for today .. pls correct me if am wrong
<ashams> simar:  well, I have to go too
<ashams> stanley_robertso: have a nice day
<ashams> simar:  leave?
<simar> ya i too ..  got to attend the class at 8 tomorrow ..attendance is already short
<stanley_robertso> thanks ashams .. can ashams simar.. share your gmail add .. in private chat ?
<simar> c ya guys
<stanley_robertso> simar, ashams .. actually I have to take a client call at 1 am now .. so have to be ready for it .. so asking.. if i can leave
<stanley_robertso> :)
<simar> ya sure i'm leaving too
<simar> ashams: bye :)
<ashams> stanley_robertso:  sure,
<ashams> bye all
<stanley_robertso> thanks ashams simar
<stanley_robertso> bye all
<Chell> Hi all, can someone tell me about the Bugsquad mentorship program?
<mgunes> Chell, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors ?
<Chell> mgunes, yes, just have a few more questions.
<mgunes> go ahead
<Chell> What is it exacly what a mentor teaches (is that the right word for it?)? What can be expected?
<mgunes> Chell, mentors guide you along the triaging guide, making sure you understand it thoroughly, and answering any questions you may have
<mgunes> there are some details under the "How to become a mentor" heading in the wiki page
<mgunes> they basically provide whatever information and experience you need to become a good triager
 * Chell has only written a few "hello worlds" ;). How much knowledge should one need about projects and their infrastructure? Is it a process of weeks/months? years?
<persia> Chell, Getting a mentor or not is really a matter of your preferred learning style.  If you're the sort that likes learning from a group, just ask here.  If you prefer to learn from one person, request a mentor.
<persia> There's no prior requirements either way, and no need to understand code (you'll learn by reading it if you don't have any, but this is a different skill than being able to create it)
<Chell> Ah, ok, thanks.
<Blue1> i am stuck in a circular loop logic trying to report a bug.  help please.
<yofel> Blue1: let's just continue here
<Blue1> yofel: ok
<yofel> Blue1: so how did you try to report the bug?
<Blue1> i am here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<Blue1> click on report a bug, taken to new page, which click on any link, and you go back to the exact same page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Blue1> iow when trying to report a bug, it takes me to a page, that doesn't let me report the bug
<micahg> Blue1: have you read that page, it tells you how to report a bug
<yofel> Blue1: well, why didn't you read the ReportingBugs page?
<Blue1> yofel: i have read it several times
<yofel> Blue1: ok, what is you problem with ubuntu-bug then?
<yofel> *your
<Blue1> well I want to report a duplicate of a bug in 9.10
<Blue1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/565757
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565757 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-typing-monitor icon is never displayed (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 47)" [Low,Incomplete]
<micahg> Blue1: why not just nominate for karmic and add your version information?
<Blue1> micahg: i don;t know how to do that, so thought I'd file a new bug against 10.10 - made sense to me.
<Blue1> beside this bug self destructs in 25 days
<micahg> Blue1: ok, I would suggest providing any missing information in the bug, with your version number (apt-cache policy PKGNAME), if it's the exact same bug
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
<xteejx> Bug expiry times restart if there are any comments or changes made
<xteejx> PS Hi all
<Blue1> micahg: well, yes but this is against an old version 9.10, this is the same bug, new version. so how does adding information to the 9.10 bug, help them to know it's in 10.10?
<micahg> Blue1: actually, the bug is against lucid as in (it regressed in Lucid, and if no one fixed it in maverick, then it's likely to exist there as well)
<xteejx> Blue1: Add the info as micahg said, and if you're that worried add maverick as a tag
<Blue1> ok
<micahg> Blue1: you can edit the description using the fields listed on this wiki page as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Description
 * xteejx is glad to be back :)
<micahg> Blue1: hardware specific bugs, we generally file a new one (X, kernel, audio), but this seems to be a simple desktop issue
<micahg> xteejx: welcome back :)
<xteejx> micahg: Thanks micah, although it wasn't a hint ;) hehe
<micahg> xteejx: I saw your email to the list
<xteejx> micahg: Yeah I've been away FAR too long, have missed it!
<Blue1> micahg: I added the information as suggested....
<Blue1> but I'd still like to know how to file if I find other bugs.
<micahg> Blue1: ubuntu-bug PKGNAME
<Blue1> if I am on this page:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and click on existing bugs, then report a bug, I am redirected back to where I started.
<xteejx> Blue1: Then use ubuntu-bug PKG as suggested
<xteejx> Besides if there are any apport hooks with the package it will pull in required info
<Blue1> xteejx: yeah but that doesn't let me put in the specific issue.
<xteejx> Or, as above, just comment on the bug and say something like:
<xteejx> "Affects Maverick 10.10 package version xxx.yyy
<micahg> Blue1: right, because that option was disabled for most users.  Apport attaches some basic information to the initial bug which is why we ask people to report bugs with ubuntu-bug
<xteejx> most of the time it helps us to push the bug through quicker because we can see the issue in the logs
<Blue1> micahg: so you can't report a bug through the website, hence the circular loop.  okay now makes sense, sorta.
<xteejx> No, you can
<xteejx> But shouldn't
<micahg> Blue1: there is a way to do it, and it's described in teh wiki page, but we prefer ubuntu-bug submissions (which opens up launchpad on the proper report a bug page)
<Blue1> xteejx: well I can't seem to report it on the website at all.
<xteejx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu > Report a bug...BUT we'd prefer if you used ubuntu-bug
<xteejx> You can add more info afterwards
<micahg> xteejx: that doesn't work for most users
<xteejx> micahg: Which one?
<micahg> the report a bug link, only for bug control members
<Blue1> xteejx: right that does the exact circular logic I was talking about, click on report a bug, and takes you to page, on how to report a bug.  you can't get there from here.
<xteejx> Ohhh now I see
<xteejx> Didn't even know about that, but either way ubuntu-bug is still the preferred ;)
<Blue1> ok
<Blue1> xteejx: is what I am saying, make any sense now?
<hggdh> in fact we are actively discouraging the web bug report
<hggdh> Blue1: yes, it does make sense, and this is intentional
<xteejx> Blue1: Yup, and if what micahg says is correct, then that loop would be expected
<Blue1> i didn't see the ubuntu-bug thing on the page, let me look again.
<Blue1> xteejx: thanks, I feel vindicated, and now non-stupid
<xteejx> Blue1: lol don't worry about it, I've said plenty of stupid things on here
<xteejx> like the above....(didn't read the text properly)
<Blue1> thanks guys --
 * xteejx grabs a coffee
<xteejx> Blue1: No probs
<Blue1> xteejx: here;s the bug, on my site (and fix)  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=283
<xteejx> Blue1: I can't wait until we finally have open-source voice recognition :(
<xteejx> Blue1: Have you notified us or upstream of this fix so they can patch this?
<xteejx> Ignore that, it's being triaged
<Blue1> xteejx: the fix is in the original bug report.
<xteejx> Ok cool
<Blue1> xteejx: iow they broke this in 10.04, didn't fix it then, or in 10.10
<xteejx> Blue1: It worked before 10.04?
<Blue1> xteejx: yes.  the fix is to use the module from 9.10
<Blue1> trying to talk a kid through unetbootin (I know its not a ubuntu software) and hit 2 major show stoppers - -enough to stop a n00b dead in the tracks
<micahg> Blue1: it's in the archive
<Blue1> the fix wasn't hard, but talking a n00b through it, was hours.
<xteejx> Blue1: Which is why reporting these bugs is really helpful
<Blue1> kool i used the ubuntu bug and refiled it.
<Blue1> xteejx: so apologies if that duplicates.
<xteejx> Blue1: You mean you re-reported this same bug?
<xteejx> It'll get duped anyway so no worries
<Blue1> thanks for all your help.
<xteejx> Actually, if you can give us the new bug number we can link them now
<Blue1> xteejx: the report showed up but only with the old number, maybe new one still being processed.  anyway status now set to new.
<Blue1> Resetting to New as the information requested seems to have been provided  ** Changed in: gnome-control-center (Ubuntu)        Status: Incomplete => New
<xteejx> Yes, micahg set that, I thought you filed a new bug for this same problem with ubuntu-bug?
<Blue1> xteejx: i did.
<xteejx> So what's the number for the new one?
<Blue1> xteejx: let me see if I can find it.  they've not emailed me, dont know if web page is still up
<micahg> Blue1: is this gnome
<micahg> Blue1: is this gnome 613432
<xteejx> Blue1: Well if you used ubuntu-bug to report it, firefox would've opened the page
<ubot2> Gnome bug 613432 in Typing break "Please use a regular icon for typing monitor in notification area" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=613432
<Blue1> xteejx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/657904
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657904 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-typing-monitor does not display in notfication area. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xteejx> I still can't understand why you refiled it?
<Blue1> xteejx: user dumbness (mea culpa)
<xteejx> Fie enough :)
<Blue1> okay gonna take a break - yoo hoo the old typing monitor does work!
<xteejx> don't forget to take a break :)
<layn> Hi
<persia> hey
<ogennadi> Hey y'all, where can I go be mentored through the process of picking, and fixing a bug in ubuntu?
<ogennadi> It's kinna hard to know what's the right size bug to tackle since I'm very new
<persia> ogennadi, There's a mentoring program, if you always want the same person, or just ask here if you just want a good hint for a bug.
<devildante> hello everyone :)
<ogennadi> thanks, persia
<persia> When I was a more active triager, I used to pick bugs from #ubuntu-bugs-announce that looked easy enough to dig at, and ask here when I got stuck (which was for most bugs at some point or another)
<dyfet> I believe bug 657947 can be marked as triaged
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 657947 in coinor-cbc (Ubuntu) "ftbfs - in maverick - linking issue (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657947
 * persia looks
<persia> dyfet, I don't think it can be marked Triaged yet: it's not clear what needs to be done to fix it.
<dyfet> I think it needs to have a dependency added to debian/control...
<dyfet> but since its right after release and likely not a widely used package, I am not sure where it even fits in priority...
<persia> It'd be for natty.
<persia> But what I think is needed to reach "Triaged" is for someone to say *which* dependency needs to be added, and why.
<dyfet> By the time I did that I would have a patch, and it would be resolved too ;)
<dyfet> If we are are going to wait for Natty, then there is a different release already in sid...so it may be irrelevant by then...
<persia> Yeah.  For folks who write patches, "Triaged" is often only a useful status for a few minutes :)
<persia> Hrm.  Doesn't appear to be in any packagesets: might be eligible as an SRU, if you want.
<dyfet> Thats basically is what I am asking, whether it should be a sru or not.  If not, it can be left as is as a reminder of something to check when we sync with the new version in sid...
<persia> One way in which "Triaged" might be useful if you're preparing patches is if you want upstream review: you might open an upstream bug, attach a patch there, add the upstream task to the Ubuntu bug, and set the Ubuntu bug to "Triaged".
<persia> It definitely qualifies for SRU.  No way to say whether it's worth it, except in terms of your own motivation to fix it.
<dyfet> upstream has moved on well past this version...
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coinor-cbc/2.4.2-1 claims it's built for all architectures.
<persia> Somehow the value of fixing this particular bug feels kinda low :)
<persia> Basically, ity's probably only worth fixing if there's some other bug that needs fixing in the package.
<persia> Right now, we know we can't provide security or critical bug-fix support for the package *unless* we fix the FTBFS.
<persia> But there doesn't seem to be any reason to perform an upload.
<dyfet> I was originally going by the debian rc reports in ubuntu-wire, and thought i would try it to see if failed to build...and it did fail ;).  But yes, it seems rather low priority
<persia> So, maybe attach a FTBFS fix patch, set to Triaged, and if someone else is doing an SRU or Security upload, they would be able to use the FTBFS fix as well.
<dyfet> Okay
<dyfet> Certainly there is no security issue at this moment with it...I did a number of security bugs Friday and yesterday.
<persia> Oh, if there's a fix from the ubuntuwire rcbugs list, maybe it's worth tossing up a quick patch (if it's quick), or adding a debian task to the bug.
<persia> If it's linked to a (solved) Debian bug, I'd consider it triaged.
<dyfet> The ubuntuwire linked debian suggested fix seemed to be to migrate to 2.5.0 :)
<persia> And given that you identified the bug: it's probably just a procedural thing.
<persia> Start from "Also affects Distribution..." and add Debian bug report to the task summar.
<persia> Then I'll move to "Triaged" :)
 * persia apologises for being slow today
<micahg> dyfet: the debian changelog seems to suggest updating the build-dep
<persia> Also, what do you think for "Importance"?
<dyfet> As I said, it looks simple to resolve :)
<persia> micahg, Yeah, but current source has current binaries in maverick already ... :)
<micahg> persia: right, no I agree with you
<dyfet> Exactly what I was thinking...more time lost deciding what it should be though ;)
<persia> No point fixing it if we have a fix from Debian and we're not uploading.
<persia> But we need the bug state to document that clearly to set "Triaged" or we'll end up with someone trying to maintain accurate statuses marking it "Incomplete" because it doesn't have the solution or pointer to upstream solution.
<dyfet> The problem is in Debian their fix also includes jumping to version 0.5.0....
<dyfet> (2.5.0)
<persia> That's fine.
<dyfet> 2.5.0 does not build on Maverick...
<persia> If someone has to do SRU or Security, at least they have a pointer.
<dyfet> okay :)
<persia> And we can fix 2.5.0 for Natty
<persia> So, which Importance?
<dyfet> I updated to link it to the upstream bug
<dyfet> I suspect low right now
<persia> OK.  Set to Triaged/Low (I agree with both states after being forcefully reminded of the Debian bug)
<persia> Natty will get an autosync, and if that fails, we can look at a new bug, etc.
<dyfet> at least if someone needs to later do a security fix they will have all the info needed to decide what to do then...
<persia> Right, that's the key bit.
<persia> Also, it's worth subscribing to that bug, and checking sometime later in the natty cycle: there's a decent chance it can be closed, or marked maverick-only or similar.
<dyfet> Persia: ok.  meanwhile I will continue seeing what bugs I wander across this weekend unless you have something specific you do wish to me to look at...
<persia> |I strongly believe it's best for people to focus on the things that interest them.
<persia> That said, release was ~12 hours back, so maybe worth trying out all the different features in maverick, and filing bugs about the environment that aren't yet working properly for your specific setup.
<dyfet> I also ended up anonatating most of the current grave bugs on the uw rc list...those seemed the most important to review...
<persia> There's a certain deep satisfaction to triaging one's own bugs, in large part because it increases the chance they will be fixed (but always best practice is to get a second opinion on self-triage, as it's easy to confuse "software on my computer doesn't work" with "software doesn't work")
<persia> Excellent.  Reduces the SRU targets :)
<dyfet> It's where I picked up a lot of relevant security issues...
<persia> Good practice is to make sure the folks in -hardened know about the security stuff.  Usually this is by filing security bugs, but if they bugs don't already have the security flag, you might want to check in there.
<dyfet> I made sure when I submitted them I set the security flag...I still have a few that are private today ..
<persia> Then they'll get them.  More security uploads are always good :)
<persia> micahg tends to be a good person to ask if you have procedural issues (as mozillateam stuff gets security updates something like weekly)
<micahg> persia: not that frequently ;), just seems like it recently
<dyfet> I think I will head out for the evening
<persia> have a good night
<dyfet> have a good day there :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-03
<Laibsch> anybody willing to share command-line tools for dealing with bug tickets?  I used to use a few in the past, but they no longer work due to changes in the API and python glue
<micahg> Laibsch: take a look at lptools in oneiric
<Laibsch> micahg: you mean as a template?  I don't see any commands in the package that I'd want to use directly (with the exception of lp-set-dupe)
<micahg> lp-shell could probably help
<Laibsch> Thank you, I'll have a look.  Maybe the email interface can also do what I'm after.
<CQ> is there a way to set a watch on a package inteh KDE bugtracker or in launchpad? I can set notifications on bugs, but I'd like to see all bugs for a package...
<lifeless> CQ: yes, you can subscribe to the package
<CQ> lifeless: but where? I can get to bugs, all bugs for the package etc, but don't see where to subscribe to the package...
<lifeless> 'edit bug mail' in the portlet on the right
<CQ> lifeless: weird, i dont have that... and noscript and request policy dont seem to be in the way... is this on a bug page or the package page (which I haven found)?
<lifeless> what package are you looking at ?
<CQ> knetworkmanager
<lifeless> CQ: are you looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager ?
<CQ> lifeless: no, im in the bugs.kde.org upstream
<lifeless> well, you asked about 'or in launchpad' :P
<lifeless> look in the portal on the right hand side of the url I gave
<lifeless> that will subscribe you to all the knetworkmanager bugs in LP
<CQ> lifeless: yeah, already did that... should be enough to catch what I want, thanks
<Laibsch> does upgrade from an EOL release to an LTS still constitute a valid bug?  bug 258813 for an example.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 258813 in davfs2 (Ubuntu) "package davfs2 1.2.1-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258813
<CQ> hm, there is an upstream fix in KDE, how do I know if its made it to an ubuntu package? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283204 knetworkmanager got anupdate from -ubuntu4 to -ubuntu5 this morning, and id like to know if this fix is in there
<ubot4> KDE bug 283204 in cellular "network manager not connecting to umts net" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laibsch> CQ: several ways to do this.  You could try reverse-applying the patch
<Laibsch> but the best way is probably to trace how the patch entered upstream and then Debian and then Ubuntu
<Laibsch> so, first step is to find out when and if the patch has been released upstream
<CQ> Laibsch: then it probably will take a while, the patch made it upstream last night
<Laibsch> HAHAHAHA!
<Laibsch> how can you reasonably expect it to be in Ubuntu?
<Laibsch> you could take the patch and prepare a debdiff to release the patch to the current Ubuntu package (assuming it applies cleanly)
<CQ> Laibsch: Im a born optimist ;) ... and have a workaround
<kanha> i am new in bug fixing and have fixed a bug.i want to know that before pushing it to launchpad do i need to create a branch in launchpad.
<jtaylor> you just need to push your local branch to lp
<kanha> while pushing a branch to launch pad i am getting error...pasted at>>>>http://pastebin.com/GtLykgbN
<kanha> while pushing a branch to launch pad i am getting error...pasted at>>>>http://pastebin.com/GtLykgbN :help!
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I've started suspending and resuming my desktop and noticed that is much slower to get on the network than my laptop.  Any idea why this might be?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: nothing comes to mind just like that, could you please file a bug so I can take a look at the logs?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-04
<gema> hi, can I subscribe to the mailing list (ubuntu-bugcontrol@lists.launchpad.net) without being part of the bug-control?
<gema> I'd like to start a thread about defect analysis and gather opinions and that list strikes me as the right one to do that
<gema> well, I sent the email
<gema> I hope it goes through
<hggdh> gema: subscription to the Bug Control mailing list is restricted to the members
<hggdh> gema: and good morning (or afternoon, as it may be)
<pedro_> bom dia hggdh :-)
<hggdh> buen dia pedro_ :-)
<hggdh> actually, I see no reason to have the ML restricted to members
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> we should discuss this
<gema> morning, hggdh and pedro_
<gema> I sent an email, did it arrive?
<pedro_> buenos dias gema
<gema> buenos dias pedro_
<hggdh> gema: I just moderated it, should be on its merry way
<gema> cool, thanks!
<jibel> hggdh, pedro_ gema good morning
<gema> morning jibel
<jibel> hggdh, crash reports are sent to the list and may contain private information.
<hggdh> jibel: bon jour monsier
<hggdh> jibel: oh yes
<pedro_> jibel, Bon après-midi to you :-)
<gema> jibel: the archive shows the emails
<gema> I mean, if that is the case, are you making sure they don't get archived?
<hggdh> now, that's a good question...
 * hggdh expects everything gets archived
<jibel> pedro_, Buenas tardes señor :)
<jibel> gema, indeed, that's what I was thinking while I pressed enter
<hggdh> darn! we live among poliglotes!
<hggdh> aye, all there
<hggdh> oh boy, 29 messages to moderate on the server-bugs list... and I am pretty sure it is all spam.
 * hggdh goes clean some spam
<gema> hggdh: what about using some software for that? I have heard there are pretty good spam filters out there :P
<hggdh> gema: these are the left overs
<gema> ahh, ok :)
<RedSingularity> mvo: Any idea what can cause the "install update" button not to function?
<RedSingularity> mvo: the user is saying that clicking the button has no effect. Seems to work under root though.
<mvo> RedSingularity: hello! is there any more info on this available? anything in ~/.xsession-errors or the terminal that u-m was started in?
<mvo> RedSingularity: it should log some sort of info when this happens :/
<ogra_> and is the user actually an admin user ? :)
<ogra_> or doesnt PK bind to that anymore ?
<RedSingularity> mvo: will ask.  One more thing.  When the main.log doesnt give a specific package, like 'ubuntu-desktop', thats being held back, what package can I start looking in for the 'trail' of errors?
<mvo> RedSingularity: I usually start from the last entriy and work my way back
<RedSingularity> mvo: ah good.  Thanks :)
<mvo> RedSingularity: but it can be a bit hard to follow, do you have a specific example? we can have a look together (or you can have a look and I double check the results, whatever you prefer) :)
<RedSingularity> mvo: let me have a look for an example...
<mvo> no rush
<RedSingularity> mvo: bug 831799 is an example.  Look at the ERROR part in the main log.  NO package is mentioned.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831799 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager error after painful upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 (affects: 2) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831799
<RedSingularity> mvo: looks like i narrowed it to libavcodec52.  Not sure if thats correct.
<mvo> RedSingularity: thanks, let me have a look
<mvo> RedSingularity: right, so I suspect its actually " Installing libavutil50 as Depends of libswscale0" the libswscale0 that has a breaks on mplayer, but I haven't look closer where this mplayer comes from and/or if its a problem of the archive or of a third party site
<mvo> RedSingularity: lateron, mplayer is rather unhappy about libswscale0 and libavcodec52, the combination seems to be deadly :)
<RedSingularity> mvo: does the mplayer error 'branch' to those two packages?  Is it possible to branch multiple ways in these apt logs?
<mvo> RedSingularity: they are definitely confusing, let me re-look at this to make sure I'm not missing something
<RedSingularity> mvo: I followed it to libavcodec52. Maybe it branched to the other package too though.
<jploz> hello out there!
<Abhijit> hi jpds
<Abhijit> jploz,
<jploz> I've one general question regarding bugs and different ubuntu versions: Image a package which is packaged with different versions in several ubuntu releases
<jploz> that is (for example) version 0.1 in Lucid, 0.2 in Natty etc.
<jploz> Now, I've some bug reports related to version 0.1
<jploz> these are fixed in version 0.2 of the package
<jploz> Question: how to handle such szenario? What'd the correct bug status in Ubuntu?
<micahg> jploz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed_in_Development_release_while_still_existing_in_a_previous_release
<jtaylor> jploz: you should evaluate if the bug is important enough for a stable release update
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jploz> Let's say it is important enough.
<jtaylor> then follow the instructions on that wiki page
<jploz> Can I track the status of the bug over several ubuntu release?
<jtaylor> yes you need to nominate it for a series
<micahg> only bug control can nominate
<jploz> ah
<micahg> jploz: you can request a nomination here though
<jploz> this makes things clearer
<jploz> what is the recommended way? Nominate bugs for each series? Or just set them to "Fix released" as soon as a new version (that fixes the bug) is out?
<micahg> jploz: if it's known fixed in the devel release it should be fix released, if it no longer affects the devel release (invalid) with a nomination for a previous series if worth SRUing
<jploz> what does it take to become a member of bug control?
<micahg> jploz: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<jploz> ok, so for the beginning I could ask for nominations here, right?
<micahg> jploz: yes
<micahg> jploz: are you planning on fixing any of these?
<jploz> @micahg: I'm asking because of the package `sbackup`. Lucid has version 0.10.5 with many bug reports and some of them are severe, Maverick has version 0.11.x which is quite a rewrite and fixes most of them. Many of the old bugs are "Won't fix" because it is impossible to port patches from 0.11 to 0.10. However, some (most annoying) of the old bugs could get fixed, therefore my questions.
<meetingology`> jploz: Error: "micahg:" is not a valid command.
<jploz> micahg: I'm asking because of the package `sbackup`. Lucid has version 0.10.5 with many bug reports and some of them are severe, Maverick has version 0.11.x which is quite a rewrite and fixes most of them. Many of the old bugs are "Won't fix" because it is impossible to port patches from 0.11 to 0.10. However, some (most annoying) of the old bugs could get fixed, therefore my questions.
<jtaylor> maybe a backport would be appropriate
<jtaylor> via ubuntu-backports
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<jploz> Thanks to everyone. This solved my questions. Thanks a lot. Bye
<micahg> jploz: jtaylor, yes sbackup would be a fine candidate for backports
<micahg> jploz: I was just going to suggest if you're going to fix it, you can ask for bug tasks in #ubuntu-motu
<micahg> if it's just that someone else could fix it if they like, just ask for a nomination here
<jploz> micahg: bug tasks?
<micahg> jploz: where you can set statuses/and or take it to work on it on a per release basis
<niclas> Hi, if I need help to report a bug is this the place to ask? Or should I ask in a different room maybe? Don't know which package to file the bug against.
<jploz> micahg: ok, thanks to you. I got the differences now (I did a SRU some times ago already). thank you. bye
<dust_> hi - i got a bug in kubuntu beta2 concerning kleopatra kgpg and gnupg - but i don't know how and where to file it
<micahg> yofel: ^^
<yofel> what's the bug?
<dust_> starting watchgnupg out of kmail adds the following lines to gnupg.conf:
<dust_> debug-level basic
<dust_> log-file socket:///home/dust/.gnupg/log-socket
<dust_> wheter on the commandline or in kgpg - it doesn't start without outcommenting these lines again - kleopatra doesn't show the keys anymore but starts
<dust_> this is what kgpg or gpg on the commanline sais:
<dust_> gpg: /home/dust/.gnupg/gpg.conf:248: argument not expected
<dust_> gpg: /home/dust/.gnupg/gpg.conf:249: invalid option
 * yofel wonders why gpg log viewer is greyed out for him o.O
<dust_> you've got to install kleopatra - i guess then also watchgnupg is installed
<dust_> ?!?
<yofel> watchgnupg was installed, kleopatra indeed wasn't
<yofel> dust_: I don't quite understand why the config file says the entries were added with gpgconf, but even gpgconf --check-config errors out
<yofel> I can confirm the issue though
<dust_> well where to file this issue? - launchpad -  bugs.kde.org ?
<yofel> dust_: start by filing it against kleopatra https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=kleopatra&format=guided
<dust_> ok
<dust_> thanks
<dust_> yofel: it's filed - i hope it's clear enough - need link?
<yofel> found it
<dust_> ok gn8 - got to go to bed now :) thanks again for your help
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-05
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: does ubuntu QA officially support the E17 window manager?
<jpds> People use E17?
<jhobbs> lol
<pedro_> is that still alive?
<roadmr> E17, now that's a blast from the past
<RedSingularity> pedro_: I was surprised as well :/
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: What do you mean by officially support?
<pedro_> wow that reminds me of window maker and all the other windows managers from the 90's
<jpds> RedSingularity: As a singular point, surely you believe in Unity?
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: a user is having a problem with update-manager when using that window manager
<RedSingularity> jpds: lol
<RedSingularity> jpds: still a gnome user here :)  Not ready to move on.
<mvo> RedSingularity: what kind of problem exactly?
<mvo> I think I will take the opportunity to try e17 again after ~10y or so ;)
<RedSingularity> ohhh mvo!  Man of the hour.  bug 792995
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 792995 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update manager will not install updates (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792995
<RedSingularity> mvo: I talked with you briefly about this problem yesterday.
<mvo> hey RedSingularity! triager of the day! :)
<RedSingularity> lol
<mvo> RedSingularity: sorry, I probably missed that bug yesterday
<RedSingularity> mvo: no you mentioned to look at xsessions which was clean.
<mvo> aha, cool, memory like a goldfish, I remember now
<RedSingularity> mvo: When the user started gnome the problem cleared up.  He thinks it may be a daemon not starting with E17....
<mvo> RedSingularity: I try it now
<RedSingularity> mvo: are we even obligated to fix that?  Thats why I was asking if we officially support it.
<mvo> RedSingularity: well, we don't need to, but if its easy to fix …
<RedSingularity> mvo: true....easy is always good
<mvo> RedSingularity: hm, can't reproduce in e17
<RedSingularity> mvo: guess its just his local setup.  Want to close it as unsupported then?
<mvo> yeah, we can close it as unreproducable
<RedSingularity> mvo: Alright. I will take care of that if u want.
<mvo> please do
<mvo> thanks!
<RedSingularity> thanks for having a look ;)
<bil21al> help
<bil21al> any body notice this issue
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/865612
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865612 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity slow at shutting down (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bil21al> can i add the lightdm in it??
<pulb> hi, I've found a bug in oneiric which is pretty critical for me but fixing should take minutes (I attached a fix). could someone responsible please have a look and predict if a fix will make it into oneiric? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/864615
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 864615 in gconf2 (Ubuntu) "Thumbnailers are missing in gconf (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<pulb> here is a snipped to reproducte the issue:
<pulb> : http://paste.ubuntu.com/702869/
<hggdh> pulb: best place to ask is at #ubuntu-desktop; personally, I think it seems simple, but I do not deal with the desktop
<pulb> lol, i posted this in #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, #ubuntu-bugs already and all said i'm wrong there ;-)
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 863792 - I'd be collecting the right stuff correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 863792 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "bug reports would benefit from an apport package hook (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863792
<pedro_> that is using gsettings now..
<pedro_> pulb,  hggdh ^
<pedro_> the thumbnailers are available at /usr/share/thumbnailers/
<hggdh> hah!
<pedro_> and you can check the key with:
<hggdh> nothing like pedro_ on the rescue ;-)
<pedro_> gsettings list-keys org.gnome.desktop.thumbnailers
<pedro_> same for cache on :
<pedro_> gsettings list-keys org.gnome.desktop.thumbnail-cache
<pedro_> its probably available trough dconf-editor as well
<hggdh> checking
<pulb> pedro_: the api affected is this: http://developer.gnome.org/gnome-desktop/stable/GnomeDesktopThumbnailFactory.html
<pulb> i guess there is no replacement for gtk2 apps yet
<pedro_> just saw the discussion on the desktop channel
<jibel> bdmurray, hey, what's your opinion on bug 850005 ? it's another case where the retracer consolidates unrelated issues.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850005 in jockey (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "jockey-backend crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) (affects: 48) (dups: 48) (heat: 394)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850005
<bdmurray> jibel: whatever package manager is being used for the backend should return a more verbose error than (2)
<bdmurray> jibel: and probably the apport retracer should grow a ignore this Traceback feature
<jibel> bdmurray, I think jockey returns that code, jockey.log contains the full error message.
<jibel> bdmurray, so the bug here would be in jockey to return a more useful trace right ?
<jibel> so apport wouldn't be confused
<bdmurray> Well I suspect jockey is using aptdaemon or apt or something to install the package so its probably an underlying package
<bdmurray> but yes
<bdmurray> and then I think an apport bug should be opened to specifically block automatic consolidation of some crashes
<jibel> ack, thanks
<bdmurray> jibel: there was another bug like this too right?  I need to make a list to sort out for Precise
<jibel> bdmurray, yes, there was others. bug 808202 for example. It also happens with stack traces in some cases
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808202 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport wrongly duplicates package installation failure reports. (affects: 14) (dups: 15) (heat: 132)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808202
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-06
<RedSingularity> Anyone have info on a memory leak with gnome-power-manager in 10.04?  I would like to fix it even if its just a patch. bug 569273 to be specific.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 569273 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 7 other projects) "memory leak in gnome-power-manager (affects: 119) (dups: 4) (heat: 549)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> i am using xsane. and each time i scan a page i need to manually again and again select the directory to save the file. why cant xsane remember my choice? should i file a bug? or there is wordaround?
<Abhijit> i mean its xsane bug or nautilus? where to submit bug?
<Abhijit> nautilus or gnome becuae i am using lucid
<Abhijit> m submitting against xsane.
<micahg> Abhijit: you might want to check and see if it's fixed in oneiric
<Abhijit> micahg, how to check that? i dont have oneiric
<micahg> Abhijit: testdrive?
<Abhijit> micahg, okies.
<bdmurray> pedro_: Hey I'm working on a new function for my bug bot that will likely affect you a bit.  I'll be moving apport-bug reports from no package to the SourcePackage in the description if they haven't been moved to new package.  I'm going to blacklist some packages like yelp, nautilus, evince, and gnome-terminal though.
<bdmurray> er haven't been moved to *no* package
<pedro_> bdmurray, hello!, so if I've moved a yelp bug to 'Ubuntu' its going to be moved back to yelp?
<bdmurray> pedro_: no here's the code relevant to that
<bdmurray>         target_set = [a.newvalue for a in task.bug.activity if a.whatchanged == 'affects']
<bdmurray>         if 'ubuntu' in target_set:
<bdmurray>             continue
<bdmurray> so the activity log is checked to see if the affects has been set to 'ubuntu' by someone
<pedro_> Ok it sounds fine then, i was worried about that part
<bdmurray> pedro_: and if there is some package that gets lots of generic bug reports let me know and I'll add it to the blacklist
<pedro_> ok will do it
<RedSingularity> lifeless: I have gotten an error message in launchpad for a while with this particular report.  Have a look:  bug 626798
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626798 in update-manager (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run() (affects: 420) (dups: 540) (heat: 3370)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626798
<roadmr> RedSingularity: tried the text version? https://launchpad.net/bugs/626798/+text
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626798 in update-manager (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "update-manager crashed with DBusException in _run() (affects: 420) (dups: 540) (heat: 3370)" [Medium,Fix released]
<roadmr> RedSingularity: I agree the problem with launchpad should be fixed but at least that way you can look at the report
<RedSingularity> roadmr: Well I am trying to link a duplicate.  So its a known problem then?
<RedSingularity> roadmr: what is the problem anyway?  Seems like most reports work fine.....
<roadmr> RedSingularity: I've seen it before, that's why I know the +text trick, but it's only on some reports, not sure what causes it
<RedSingularity> roadmr: has the launchpad team been notified?
<roadmr> RedSingularity: not sure, maybe we could look in launchpad (itself) bug reports
<roadmr> RedSingularity: I've seen it in bug reports with like a zillion comments and/or huge attachments, but this one seems rather normal
<RedSingularity> roadmr: I will shoot a comment into #launchpad
<bdmurray> pedro_: perhaps bug 509651 is fixed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509651 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "polkitd crashed with SIGSEGV in dbus_message_iter_append_basic() (affects: 105) (dups: 33) (heat: 464)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509651
<pedro_> bdmurray, should be on 11.04 / 11.10 , i'll comment on it
<pedro_> thanks for raising it ;-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've cleared all the backlog of no package apport-bugs now and will run it regularly
<ikt> people reporting google chrome bugs, basically just set to invalid and direct to the google chrome bug reporting page yes?
<ikt> or just file against chromium-browser?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: I just moved a few no package bug reports, that were reported via apport,  to linux.
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, ok.  They were reported with apport, but a package name wasn't supplied?
<ikt> which bug report?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: well a package name appears in the description but the reporter removed the package name when at the Launchpad bug filing web page (at least thats my hypothesis)
<ikt> it's a theory not a hypothesis
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, ah, ok.  Can you provide the bug number, so I cna see if it shows up in the reports?
<bdmurray> bug 723378 is one example
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723378 in linux (Ubuntu) "labtops shut down by the decoupling of fixed power supply (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723378
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, thanks
<ikt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/855265
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855265 in ubuntu "sys (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ikt> good bug report
<bdmurray> pedro_: I only did new bug reports but will also hit confirmed (I reviewed them and it looked good)
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, just curious who you found them.  Did you run a script that searches the bug description for "Package: linux-image"?
<bdmurray> jsalisbury: well as script that searched for all the New bugs without a package tagged apport-bug and then checking the description line by line for sourcepackage
<jsalisbury> bdmurray, cool, thanks
<pedro_> bdmurray, Its going to be interesting for the ones in Confirmed, cause in 'theory' if it was confirmed to be a bug it should have been assigned to a proper package before setting that status
<bdmurray> pedro_: it was people confirming their own or the janitor in one case
<pedro_> woo for people confirming their own reports
<pedro_> :-)
<bdmurray> Good news is there are no Triaged ones!
<kees> "Good news everybody!"
<hjd> I wonder about bug 509101. The latest comment mentions it is fixed in a new version, and the changelog indicates this as well (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supertux/0.3.3-2). Would it be ok to mark this fix released and leave a comment with a link to the changelog?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 509101 in supertux (Ubuntu) "SuperTux add-ons are disabled (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509101
<seb128> bdmurray, pedro_: hey, do you know how we get bugs reported against "ubuntu" when the report has a "package:" line?
<seb128> i.e how come those don't land on the said package?
<bdmurray> seb128: my guess is people remove it at +filebug page
<seb128> bdmurray, hum, ok, do we have a lot of those?
<bdmurray> seb128: there were about 100 old New ones like that which I just moved to the package
<bdmurray> seb128: and going forward by bugbot will do this regularly
<seb128> ok, that's not too much
<seb128> I was wondering if the launchpad ui is really confusing for users and worth a bug report
<seb128> but that's an ok number
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-07
<bdmurray> pedro_: I just marked bug 868146 as a duplicate because it matched a bug pattern and I'm not certain that was the correct thing to do if you could take a peek
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868146 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "gvfs-fuse-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_create_instance() (dup-of: 832533)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868146
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 832533 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "gvfs-fuse-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_create_instance() (affects: 239) (dups: 47) (heat: 819)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832533
<pedro_> bdmurray, ok looking at it now
<bil21al> what are the requirements to apply for the ubuntu bug control?
<charlie-tca> !bugcontrol
<ubot4> Factoid 'bugcontrol' not found
<Abhijit> bil21al, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<Abhijit> bil21al, see the bottom of the page Requiremnet section
<bil21al> ok thankx
<bil21al> abhijit is bug control a bigger branch or ubuntu bug squard? and  first we join bug squard than bug control?
<hggdh> bil21al: bug control is a subset of bug squad -- those that have shown strong knowledge of Ubuntu triaging
<hggdh> bil21al: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl for requirements and application
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-08
<^arky^> Hi, Is there a bug on ruby gems bin directory not added to system path
<^arky^> Is this correct on #145267
<bibinou> hi, sorry about bug 831652, I misunderstood and closed it, can someone re-open it ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 831652 in software-properties (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "software-properties-gtk crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in ToggleSourceUse(): 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe9' in position 72: ordinal not in range(128) (affects: 47) (dups: 15) (heat: 276)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831652
<penguin42> bibinou: You should be able to
<bibinou> penguin42: sorry I can't, every option is greyed out
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> bibinou: That OK?
<bibinou> penguin42: yes, thanks !
<CrazyLemon> hey guys. I need some help figuring out where bug/typo is located.. so if you have a few seconds that would be great :D
<CrazyLemon> its about apt package..string on launchpad and debian looks OK.. but in ubuntu ..it looks like -> http://db.tt/W74UnURW
<bibinou> CrazyLemon: if you go to  Terminal > Set encoding in the menu, what is selected, UTF8 .
<bibinou> ?
<CrazyLemon> bibinou yup..UTF8
<bibinou> cat /etc/environment ?
<CrazyLemon> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games" ? :)
<bibinou> could you copy the output of the "locale" command in a pastebin : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<CrazyLemon> of course http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/704446/
<bibinou> looks like you need to add LANG to /etc/environment
<bibinou> see : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Configuring_locales#Gnome-terminal_doesn.27t_support_UTF-8
<bibinou> more info : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<CrazyLemon> hm.. will try - thanks bibinou
<damg> what's the normal procedure on launchpad if a bug affects multiple ubuntu releases: mark fixed released once it is fixed in the current release or wait until LTS got a backport, too (in case it is affected)?
<charlie-tca> If it is fixed in the current development release, mark fixed-released
<charlie-tca> you can add a "Tartget to series" to point it at the series still affected if it need be
<charlie-tca> damg: if it still affects a previous release and is important, it should follow one of the items listed under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed_in_Development_release_while_still_existing_in_a_previous_release
<JoshuaL> Can someone triage bug 847078 please? :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 847078 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Linking contacts does not work (affects: 12) (heat: 68)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/847078
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-10-09
<fictional> anyone able to assist me with an issue?
<penguin42> fictional: state the issue - someone might know
<fictional> ok im trying to find the root of an issues with nvidia/wine/ubuntu
<fictional> the issue im haveing is i try and play wow in wine it worked fine before i updated
<fictional> i tried to downgrad nvidia drivers and wine etc
<fictional> the issue is that when i start the game the game runs in  lessor resolutions than the desktop
 * penguin42 doesn't know wine or nvidia stuff
<fictional> but wont show up in the same resolution
<fictional> its ok if you dont
<penguin42> does other 3d stuff work OK?
<fictional> what im wondering is waht controls the windows resolutions would it be the desktop envirment like gnome or the nvidia drivers?
<fictional> the desktop will change into any resolution just fine i did have the white windows nvidia bug for a while and switched to ubuntu no effects..
<fictional> this all started with an update/ apt-get upgrade
<fictional> so im trying to figure out if and waht got updated that caused it my kernel version is 2.6.38-11-generic
<penguin42> a major upgrade or just one of the reqular security tweeks
<fictional> no toher 3d stuff dont work either i get similar issues in vmbox
<fictional> i just did  sudo apt-get upgrade
<fictional> i could have swore it updated the kernel too
<fictional> but cant be for certain
<fictional> im pretty sure its whatever controls the windows part of the gui desktop because if i maximize the vm window box it does the same as wine
<fictional> but im unsure of waht controls the widow refresh or resolution etc like unity or gnome
<damg> what was that link containing all those standard replies for launchpad? Like "thank you for your bug ..."
<hjd> damg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<damg> ah, thank you very much :)
<penguin42> hmm I know we're not supposed to dupe kernel bugs; is there a way to note when there are a set of similar ones?
<charlie-tca> comment on each of the bugs as very similar to the other bug #
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-01
<TLoT> hiya!  anyone got any idea what importance this should be?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1059272 <-- I'm thinking low or wishlist, it doesn't impact functionality at all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059272 in php5 "php5-fpm init.d script does not return when php5-fpm is started or stopped" [Undecided,New]
<TLoT> that, and i need someone to test/confirm :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-02
<wigs> I'm looking at bug 871083, which is a m-a issue caused by gzip compression.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871083 in gzip "gzip -9n sometimes generates a different output file on different architectures" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871083
<wigs> Many packages are affected, tracked as tasks under that bug.  Most are Fix released in Precise.
<wigs> I've come across several more packages which haven't been noticed previously.  Should add these also as duplicates and affects: pkg on the same bug?
<wigs> bug 985842
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 985842 in gcc-4.4 "package gcc-4.4-base 4.4.7-1ubuntu2: arch-specific README.Debian makes package not co-installable with itself" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985842
<wigs> still blocking co-installability in precise
<wigs> can someone take a look and consider to nominate?
<mitya57> can anybody please give me a screenshot of this errors.ubuntu.com page: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255923/plain/ ?
<mitya57> and also this one please: https://errors.ubuntu.com/bucket/?id=%2Fusr%2Fshare%2Funity-mail%2Funity-mail%3ANameError%3Adecode_wrapper%3A%3Cmodule%3E%3A__init__%3Aupdate%3Aupdate_single%3Aget_header_wrapper%3Adecode_wrapper
<GridCube> hello i have a question, if i have to explain an user how to report a bug that already exist, like to add a "me too" what sort of information i should ask him to attach to the message and how should he procure it?
<GridCube> i know that to create a new bug report they should use ubuntu-bug package, but thats not the case
<roadmr> GridCube: dpends on the bug, he can "me too" the bug by clicking on "does this bug affect you?" (near the top)
<roadmr> GridCube: what's the bug number?  (just curious)
<GridCube> roadmr, I was wondering about it, i do lots of user support on #xubuntu, but in this particular case it was this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1051121?comments=all
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051121 in libreoffice "Spontaneous loss of text selection when dragging cursor." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<roadmr> GridCube: I suggest saying it affects him (click on "this bug affects 5 people. Does this bug affect you?"
<roadmr> GridCube: then maybe he can add a comment saying which application he has the problem with. If it happens every time, clear steps to reproduce are very valuable.
<GridCube> i just wondered what class of information could help the people who fix stuff to have when people reports problems, i think the most information they have its would be better, having more examples to work with and all taht
<GridCube> :) roadmr thats the kind of thing i needed
<GridCube> the results of lshw or something like that?
<roadmr> GridCube: three things: 1- what you did (in as much detail as possible) 2- what you expected to happen, 3- what happened instead
<GridCube> :)
<roadmr> GridCube: I don't think that'd be helpful, doesn't sound hardware-related to me
<GridCube> roadmr, i'm not talking about this particular case
<roadmr> GridCube: it depends on the bug's nature, if it's hardware related (my system doesn't suspend, video card doesn't work) then hardware information is useful
<GridCube> as said in general, what kind of information is useful
<GridCube> okay :D
<roadmr> GridCube: for software-related problems (some application crashed or is misbehaving), a clear way to reproduce the problem can be more useful than say an error trace
<roadmr> GridCube: (IMHO of course). But attaching error messages still trumps just saying "I dunno, it crashed" :)
<GridCube> hehe, i understand, thanks a lot roadmr
<roadmr> GridCube: here's a very good list of what kind of information is useful depending on the affected package or subsystem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<mitya57> jtaylor: maybe you can help me again ^^?
<mitya57> I think it's time to repeat my question
<mitya57> can anybody please give me a screenshot of this errors.ubuntu.com page: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255923/plain/ ?
<brendand_> mitya57, why do you need to see it?
<mitya57> brendand: retext is my package :)
<mitya57> brendand_ ^
<mitya57> I've already added a workaround for this to retext, but it would be still great to see the source
<mitya57> (which seems to be in docutils code)
<d06alexandrov> Hello!
<d06alexandrov> Can anyone help me "to target the bug to the appropriate Ubuntu releases"? (for SRU request)
<d06alexandrov> I need it for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netams/+bug/1060320
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060320 in netams "does not work correctly with mysql 5.5" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jtaylor> d06alexandrov:
<jtaylor> done
<jtaylor> if you need sponsoring you should subscribe ubuntu-sponsors
<d06alexandrov> jtaylor:
<d06alexandrov> Thank you!
<d06alexandrov> Is it enough to subscribe ubuntu-sponsors and ubuntu-sru, for  SRU request?
<jtaylor> in principle yes, although a full debdiff would be appreciated
<jtaylor> also the sponsor queue is very long right now and people are busy with the 12.10 release so it might take a while
<jrgifford_> i just had a crash in 12.10, and apport told me the bug had already been reported. it claims its a private bug though - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1060171
<ubot2> jrgifford_: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x9212c2c> bug 1060171 not found
<scatterp> hi i was advised to file a bug due to my webcam not working and i am a little confused about the process since i dont know what package to file against could i get some help
<scatterp> i Have a samsung webcamera and after looking at the windows inf file i discovered some vid/pids that were not mentioned when i do lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255860/ specificlly 093a:010f which is listed here http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_GSPCA_MR97310A.html my problem is i am not sure how to get this running could any one help me out ? i did find http://moinejf.free.fr/gspca-2.15.18.tar.gz which i was able to make and make install
<scatterp>  how ever i cant modprobe gspca or mars so not sure what to do i am running ubuntu 12.04
<hggdh> scatterp: looking
<scatterp> thanks
<hggdh> jrgifford_: bug is now public
<hggdh> scatterp: what is this gspca you downloaded?
<scatterp> hggdh, it seems to be the latest version by the "new maintainer"
<scatterp> ref: http://moinejf.free.fr/ "The new gspca maintainer is Hans de Goede."
<scatterp> my brother told me that gspca should be part of the kernel and it should just work so its a bug but i dunno
<hggdh> scatterp: yes, this sounds correct -- the linuxtv.org deals with the kernel
<hggdh> scatterp: open a terminal, and run 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<hggdh> 'linux' is the kernel
<scatterp> ok lets see
<hggdh> so it sounds like you want the new ids (and perhaps more than that) added to the kernel list
<scatterp> are you saying that if i recompiled the kernel and added the ids to some file it would just work.. because i have no idea how to do that but want to clarify to see if i understand
<hggdh> scatterp: it might. It might not. It might blow your kernel
<scatterp> ahh ok
<scatterp> and then a simpler tempory  soloution if its possible might be to "force" the usb id
<hggdh> any "simpler temporary" solution will require you to do things that you do not sound familiar with -- which means you might not be able to recover from them, if they go wrong
<scatterp> ok good point
<jrgifford_> hggdh: thank you.
<scatterp> ok i run that command a window opened up asking me to send problem report to developers but it did not give me the chance to explain what the problem was ?
<hggdh> but you might try the #ubuntu-studio channel, they deal with these things
<hggdh> scatterp: you will have the chance to explain when the web page opens
<scatterp> ok
<scatterp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1060527 is this ok hggdh
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060527 in linux "Samsung SEW 3035 webcam not working" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> scatterp: at least for a start, yes. Which usbid would be your camera?
<scatterp> device 10
<hggdh> scatterp: cuz I cannot see anything I would recognise as a camera in the USB output in your bug
<hggdh> oh, then 0d98:87a0
<scatterp> yes
<hggdh> run, on the terminal, 'sudo lsusb -d 0d98:87a0 -v', and add the output to the bug
<scatterp> ok
<hggdh> this *may* give the kernel folks a bit more of data to work on
<scatterp> cool ok
<scatterp> done
<scatterp> anything else i can do to help ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-03
<hggdh> scatterp: no, now we wait...
<scatterp> ok thanks for all the help
<roijac> Hi, if I want to report a bug about upgrade procedure (.04 to .10) what package would it be?
<roijac> nm, it's update-manager
<jibel> roijac, ubuntu-release-upgrader
<roijac> ok, thanks!
<jibel> yw
<roijac> then somebody should update this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#When_upgrading_Ubuntu_.28or_derivatives.29
<jibel> done
<abuchbinder-lapt> I filed LP #1059085 last week; is there any way to nudge someone to have a look at it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1059085 in vim "Lucid: recovery silently deletes data in large files." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1059085
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-04
<AlanBell> hello, bug #1016969 has an associated debian patch, any chance we can get it in for Quantal?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1016969 in ubiquity "daily live cd boots silent in virtualbox" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016969
<AlanBell> getting the live CD to make sound in Virtualbox is kind of hard right now and a lot of our users first test in virtualbox
<xnox_> AlanBell: I targetted it for quantal release. and it should be in relevant reports.
 * xnox_ not sure if somebody else replied. As i had network drop.
<AlanBell> thanks xnox_
<afflux> hi. quick question on bug #794112 - stgraber says it was uploaded to precise but I can't find it in either -proposed nor -updates. any hints?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 794112 in nfs-utils "Kerberos + LDAP + NFSv4 - Unable to recover unattended client" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794112
<xnox> afflux: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<xnox> afflux: before proposed, it goes to unappored queue waiting on sru team to accept it into proposed. there will be comment on the bug report when it is accepted into proposed.
<afflux> xnox: ah. I remember now. thanks.
<s9iper1> bug 1061824
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/1061824
<s9iper1> any body who is affected by this bug please add him self in the bug affected people
<hugh_huron> Is there some place where the current (very) 12.10 phonon failures are being talked about in real time?  I have the failure bad and can help test.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-05
<walterrr> Hi, is anyone around who can confirm what I think is a bug?  Should be quick.
<walterrr> maybe later, bye
<njin> hallo fellows, is possible to make public bug 1062007 . thanks in advance
<jtaylor> done
<dlentz> anyone familiar with SRU's care to look this over for me? bug 1060813
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060813 in youtube-dl "[SRU, precise] Current version (2012.02.27) doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060813
<dlentz> is simply saying, "newer upstream version needed" sufficient or do i have to literally create a patch?
<jtaylor> you could request a backport from quantal
<jtaylor> that is the usual route for new versions
<jtaylor> but in this case it might make sense to backport the thing to precise-updates
<micahg> well, I was wondering if youtube-dl should have an MRE since the old versions just don't work
<jtaylor> mre?
<micahg> !mre | jtaylor
<ubot2> Factoid 'mre' not found
<micahg> gah
<jtaylor> :)
<micahg> microreleaseexception
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions
<jtaylor> that makes sense
<jtaylor> though I'd prefer to remove it :) it will just break again in a mont
<micahg> jtaylor: well, with an MRE, we can just keep updating (but someone has to be interested)
<dlentz> i doubt a project as small (and legally questionable) as youtube-dl will qualify for MRE
<jtaylor> how does one go about getting an mre?
<micahg> proposal to tech board
<jtaylor> in my experience subscribing -sru does seldom get an anwser
<dlentz> maybe i should just package the new version in a PPA
<micahg> but I'mnot sure if Debian is considering releasing with it or not: http://packages.qa.debian.org/y/youtube-dl.html
<jtaylor> there is a second youtube downloader in the archive
<jtaylor> which is broken even in quantal
<jtaylor> minitube
<jtaylor> thats gone from debian
<dlentz> jtaylor, that's what i was afraid of (seldom answer)
<micahg> personally, I think these things should just live in backports and devel
<dlentz> precise is an lts though, so i'm going to attempt packaging it in my mediahacks ppa
 * dlentz fires up VM
<micahg> dlentz: just request  a backport once it gets in quantal (whichever version you want)
<dlentz> micahg, you think that's a better bet?
<micahg> dlentz: well, backports is enabled by default in precise, so it'll show up in software center for people (this is pretty off topic at this point and should probably move to -motu)
<dlentz> micahg, thanks for the help and redirection
<dlentz> well, could we at least mark bug 1060813 as triaged/high?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1060813 in youtube-dl "[SRU, precise] Current version (2012.02.27) doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060813
<dlentz> pretty please with sprinkles on top?
<jtaylor> it won't make much difference
<dlentz> it will help me feel good
<dlentz> :P
<micahg> dlentz: done
<dlentz> thanks
<micahg> dlentz: now someone needs to get a package into the sponsorship queue :)
<micahg> subscribing SRU is worthless unless you're not sure they'd approve an update and need advise, they review in queue now
<micahg> (well, worthless until it's uploaded)
<dlentz> ah, that's not in the wiki
<jtaylor> yes the wiki is a bit misleading in respect of subscribing -sru
<micahg> it should say it after upload now
<micahg> oh, hrm, yeah, it's wrong
<micahg> I thought I fixed that
<jtaylor> is subscribing even required? aren't they working over the upload queue?
<micahg> yeah, I did, but I think people got upset, so I reverted
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-06
<yofel> jfi: done
<jfi> yofel, thanks a lot yofel
<txomon> hi, I just reported this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1062758 about the installation in text mode (the mode that you default use in alternative CDs and in mini-iso / netboot installations)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062758 in ubuntu "In text installation select and install programs menu needs improvement" [Undecided,New]
<txomon> I had no idea on which packet to put it
<yofel> txomon: I'm not exactly sure either, the installer would be 'debian-installer', the install task selection is provided by 'tasksel' I believe, but I'm not sure if d-i uses that or has it's own menu
<txomon> well, that isn't really the package, as the meta packages are the config... no idea really yofel
<malizor> Hi everyone,
<malizor> I keep having a bug in aptd on Quantal
<malizor> Apport redirect me to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1058038
<ubot2> malizor: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x89c760c> bug 1058038 not found
<malizor> But yeah, it is not found.
<malizor> Is it because the bug is marked private?
<jtaylor> probably
<jtaylor> meh my internet is acting up can't check
<malizor> Can someone have a look and change it to public if possible?
<malizor> As far as I know, this is just an encoding bug when installing a deb file which path has accent in it...
<jtaylor> made it public
<malizor> jtaylor: thanks!
<Nafallo> !info supybot
<x64> hello everyone
<penguin42> hey
<x64> i'm new to bug-fixing
<x64> i've read the wiki
<x64> and have tried the tutorials
<x64> how do i find a bug which is good to start with ?
<dlentz> hi x64, is there anything or packages you're interested in?
<penguin42> x64: To fix or to triage?
<penguin42> x64: To fix look for ones tagged with bitesize
<x64> i wish gwibber was better :)
<x64> thanks penguin42 , i'll sure do that
<dlentz> a good rule of thumb is to "scratch your itch" (for me, it was audio bugs, but I branched out into other stuff too)
<penguin42> yeh fixing stuff that annoys you is good :-)
<x64> i'm more interested in fixing than triaging... but don't have any prblm
<x64> i'm looking at the bugs page of ubuntu in launchpad
<x64> where does the bitsize tag appear ?
<mitya57> x64: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<mitya57> x64: also some easy-to-fix things are listed here:
<mitya57> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/BugFixingInitiative#New_contributors
<x64> thanks mitya57
<x64> mitya57 :
<x64> what's the second link about ?
<x64> is it like the tutorial about bumprace ?
<mitya57> x64: ignore that, it seems that most of the bugs from there are fixed already
<x64> ok
<jtaylor> x64: here a couple of merges/syncs that could be worthwile for quantal http://paste.ubuntu.com/1264034/
<x64> how do i search bugs with a particular tag ?
<mitya57> x64: use advanced search: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1
<mitya57> or use my link above and replace "bitesize" with your tag
<x64> ok, got it
<x64> i found this the simplest : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ftpcopy/+bug/305831
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 305831 in ftpcopy "spelling mistake in man page" [Low,Triaged]
<x64> ya
<x64> can somebody guide me to go about fixing it
<penguin42> x64: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<penguin42> x64: Remember to check upstream in debian and/or the original place the app comes from to get it fixed there
<x64> okkk... i just couldn't understand the edit-patch part
<jtaylor> spelling fixes aren't that useful in ubuntu
<jtaylor> its best to forward these to upstream/debian
<x64> i'll fix the spelling after branching it... but what next ?
<x64> jtaylor : very true...
<x64> but i just need to start
<penguin42> x64: So the idea is to branch it, then make the fixed branch available on lp for merging
<penguin42> x64: Then someone can look at it, agree or disagree with your change and press a button and it gets merged
<x64> tell me about the edit-patch part
<penguin42> x64: Debian packages start with a tar from upstream and then glue on a set of patches that fix individual issues, your change is to add an extra patch into that pile of patches
<x64> okkkkk
<penguin42> x64: edit-patch is a command from the devscripts package to make it easier to add patches
<x64> so after fixing the spelling, what should be my next step ? edit-patch ?
<penguin42> x64: It makes it a bit easier because there 3 or so different ways debian packages manage there patches, and I think it deals with all of them
<penguin42> x64: Well, do you have an actual patch file?
<x64> i just branched ftpcopy and have got a tar.gz file and a folder named debian
<penguin42> it seems to be a bit of an odd package
<penguin42> x64: That might not be a good one to start on, the package looks rather...odd
<penguin42> (It seems to be using a different patching scheme from almost precisely everything else)
<x64> that's surely not a good news
<penguin42> actually I'll remove bitesize off it for that reason
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-10-07
<luc4_mac> Hi! Anyone here who knows what hard lockup on cpu from watchdog means?
<luc4_mac> Hi! Anyone here who knows what hard lockup on cpu from watchdog means?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: vaguely
<penguin42> luc4_mac: There is a 'watchdog' timer that goes off regularly, to detect when something has stopped responding (i.e. locked up)
<penguin42> luc4_mac: What's the message you got and is it in a vm ?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: hi, I suppose you don't remember me. You helped me with a network issue/bug. I'm still experiencing that and I notice in my dmesg that message "watchdog detected hard lockup in cpu 0". I was wondering if that could make my network go down.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: The watchdog message is more of a symptom rather than a cause - it says something bad is happening, but not why
<luc4_mac> penguin42: it is my understanding it might reboot some kind of processes when the CPU is overloaded.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It's not as simple as overloaded, if there is a lot of stuff running and the CPU is busy you still shouldn't get that
<luc4_mac> penguin42: for some reason it seems that my old old system is not using DMA (don't know why either) and results overloaded for long periods.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It only happens if the kernel effectively doesn't get a chance to run for a while and that should never happen
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Post a full dmesg to pastebin?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: in that case… I was wondering if my network issue could be related to that and in that case if I should add the information to the bugreport. I rebooted, I'll have to search that if it is still in my logs. I noticed anyway it is very frequent.
<penguin42> It really shouldn't happen!
<penguin42> luc4_mac: When you say it's not using DMA - on hard drive?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: it shouldn't happen that DMA is not used as well, but it seems there are many things not working properly here… yes, the hard drive seems not to be using DMA.
<penguin42> what's telling you that?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: when accessing the hard drive CPU is in IO wait almost 100%.
<luc4_mac> also haparm seems to report that.
<luc4_mac> hdparm sorry.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: OK, get a full dmesg in a pastebin
<penguin42> luc4_mac: the watchdog stuff can happen if the kernel is stuck in a driver for a long time, so if something is going badly wrong with some driver it's less surprising if you're getting a watchdog
<luc4_mac> penguin42: Ok, I found one of those warnings: http://pastebin.com/zciQkwya.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I need the full dmesg
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I found that in a kern.log file. It was starting with that. Maybe it is better if I wait for it to happen again?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Look, I need the full dmesg to be helpful
<luc4_mac> penguin42: do you mean from the boot of the system?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Just run dmesg and put the full output in a pastebin
 * penguin42 wants to see the stuff where it's detecting and doing stuff with the hardware and disks in particular
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, I can do that, but it won't include the warning message because the system has not logged it yet.
<penguin42> that's ok
<luc4_mac> penguin42: entire dmesg at the moment: http://pastebin.com/0AaHcwdd.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: OK, so my reading on there is that everything is in DMA at that point
<luc4_mac> penguin42: oh… then there should be something else explaining the IO wait...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: See next to each of the devices it shows UDMA or MDMA
<luc4_mac> penguin42: this is the bug that is still affecting me anyway: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/997767.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 997767 in linux "10ec:8139 Network connection rtl8139 lost after some hours of inactivity and comes up again on user interaction" [Medium,Confirmed]
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I installed Ubuntu again, fresh system. After a month or so, the same is happening again.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Watch that dmesg for anything else; my guess is that after a while you'll get some errors, I'm guessing as a result of a hard drive problem and it'll reset the bus and drop out of dma
<penguin42> luc4_mac: The important thing is to find the _first_ bad thing that happens in dmesg
<luc4_mac> penguin42: Still anyway hdparm is reporting HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device. Is this supposed to happen?
<penguin42> no, what exactly is the hdparm command you're giving?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: found in the Ubuntu documentation: hdparm -d /dev/sdb2.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: That happens for me as well, it wouldn't surprise me if that's no longer supported now that stuff is goign via the /dev/sd stuff
<luc4_mac> penguin42: ah ok, no problems then.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: what about hdparm -I /dev/sdb  ?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Mine has something like   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6     and I think the * indicates the one in use
<luc4_mac> penguin42: can I ask you if it is possible at all that some energy saving is still causing the network shutdown?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Yeh that's a reasonable cause
<luc4_mac> penguin42: so, is there a way for me to be certain that no energy saving is applied?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I'm not too sure about the energy saving stuff - there are loads of different things that do it
<luc4_mac> penguin42: anyway, months ago you suggested to iterate an ifconfig and check what happens in case of network shutdown. What resulted is that ifconfig is iterated and shows many dropped packets. This doesn't seem energy saving to me...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I know things like 'powertop' help you find out what you can turn on to save energy, perhasp look at the docs for it to see what you can turn off
<luc4_mac> penguin42: installing Ubuntu server might be a solution maybe...
<penguin42> maybe, maybe not
<luc4_mac> penguin42: do you think I'm heading the right way investigating this watchdog warning to solve my network issue? Or do you think that is unrelated?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: the watchdog warning is a bit odd, it's possible that it's related, but the backtrace looked more disk related
<penguin42> luc4_mac: The important thing is to see whether the watchdog is the 1st bad thing in the logs or whether there is something else first
<luc4_mac> penguin42: this system is really really weird… What I just noticed is this: if I transfer via ethernet a large file using samba I get less than 500Kb/s and IO wait over 90%. If I transfer it via ssh, I get more than 10Mbit/s and almost no IO wait...
<penguin42> is it a large file full of zeros ?
<penguin42> I think ssh compresses by default
<luc4_mac> penguin42: no, avi file.
<penguin42> hmm ok so that should already be heavily compressed
<luc4_mac> penguin42: ah ah, I got it… different partition :-) if I scp from one partition I get that strange behavior!
<penguin42> luc4_mac: And that's on one of your disks and the other partition is on a different one?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, two different disks I think.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, sda* is ok, sdb* is not.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Ok, now do the hdparm -I /dev/sdb   -what does the DMA line show?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: so, when tranfering from /dev/sda* transfer is fast. From /dev/sdb* I get a system completely overloaded.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: the interesting line is this I think: DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5.
<penguin42> hmm well that's still happy
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Anything new in the dmesg output yet?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: the system is so overloaded that even the mouse cursor is not moving.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I'm transfering now overloading the system but dmesg seems to output nothing new.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: OK, that shouldn't happen
<luc4_mac> penguin42: this also explains why usb transfer was almost stuck. Transfering from that disk is an issue.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Sure there are no new dmesg entries?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: last line is: [   86.952063] usb 4-2: USB disconnect, device number 2.
<luc4_mac> penguin42: the same as before.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Hmm ok, it's odd; it's possible that the driver/controller really doesn't like slave drives - if there was an actual faulty cable or disk I'd expect to see some retries/errors in the logs
<luc4_mac> penguin42: maybe I could plug that differently to the mb…
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I'd check the master/slave/cable select jumpers on it and the master on that cable, but also if you could try swapping it to your other ide chain (as the only drive) and seeing if it still gets naff performance - that would isolate whether it's the drive or the channel
<luc4_mac> penguin42: doing it now :-(
<penguin42> luc4_mac: You might also try running smartctl -a on the drive to see if it's reporting problems, but again if it's actually faulty I'd expect some dmesg content by now
<luc4_mac> dmesg output: [ 3266.264700] sched: RT throttling activated
<penguin42> luc4_mac: https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/1/13/60   I think the slow disk, that RT throttling and the watchdog are probably related
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It's either some faulty hardware or a dodgy via pata driver
<luc4_mac> penguin42: the disk might actually be faulty yes. I might be 10 years old.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: smartctl -a should tell you if the drive is actually faulty
<luc4_mac> ah ah, I meant "it might be 10 years old".
<penguin42> luc4_mac: And similarly if you move the drive to be the master alone on your 2nd channel it should help; if the problem goes away then it's unlikely to be the drive
<luc4_mac> penguin42: I don't see any information reporting faulty hardware...
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Can you pastebin the output of smartctl -a /dev/sdb   ?
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, here: http://pastebin.com/Rh5k0MEF
<penguin42> odd, it says smart support is available but disabled - never seen that before
<luc4_mac> penguin42: yes, I see that… but to be sincere I don't know what smart is.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It's a bunch of testing systems internal to the hard drive to detect when they're going wrong
<luc4_mac> penguin42: ok, now I know :-) so I should enable it to test.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: you could try   smartctl --smart=on /dev/sdb   and then   smartctl -a /dev/sdb
<penguin42> luc4_mac: I would, and then there are really 3 types of things; 1) some stats  2) Logs of errors 3) Some full tests you can trigger
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Like here's my disk   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265675/
<luc4_mac> penguin42: oooohh… I never stop learning… :-) it is better if I pastebin this :-)
<penguin42> luc4_mac: In that all the stats are good, there is 'No errors logged' in the error log, and I've not run any of the actual tests
<luc4_mac> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/5pDQsxfi
<luc4_mac> penguin42: it seems like we found the issue.
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Yeh that error log looks bad, and the pending sectors is a little high; although the reallocated sector is only 1 - sounds like you have a few bad sectors, although I'm surprsied it isn't triggering more errors in dmesg - if it actually fails to read the sector it should get an error in dmesg, it might be taking a few goes to get it
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Looks like the drive is a bit hot as well
<luc4_mac> penguin42: shouldn't the bad sectors be ignored and left unused?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Not if you're trying to read data off them
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Different drives behave differently; some will give up after a few retries and error it back to teh OS (and you'll see it in the logs) some will keep going and just take a heck of a long time to do anything - although it still surprises me that the 1st thing you see is a watchdog/RT error
<luc4_mac> penguin42: unfortunately I think this is not related to the network issue right?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: It's unlikely
<luc4_mac> penguin42: any suggestion how I can guess what is wrong with that?
<penguin42> luc4_mac: Not really, you need to find something in some diagnostics which changes between it working and failing
<luc4_mac> penguin42: ok, thanks for your help! ;-)
<penguin42> np
<luc4_mac> penguin42: it is always interesting to discuss with you!
<AssociateX> When I click on Dash home my xserver crashes and returns me to the login screen. I've searched but only found one other person with this problem and no solution.
<AssociateX> What should I look at?
<penguin42> What version of Ubuntu and what graphics card?
<AssociateX> hold on. Nvidia 5200
<AssociateX> I will need to check, brb
<AssociateX> how can I tell which version I have?
<penguin42> AssociateX: If you click on the cog at the top right and do about this computer, if it doesn't crash then it should show you the number
<AssociateX> 12.04 lts
<AssociateX> I'm using the nvidia-173 driver because anything newer will not let flash play with my video card.
<AssociateX> geforce fx5200 is the card
<penguin42> ok, I don't know the Nvidia stuff, you might want to try #ubuntu-x or #ubuntu
<AssociateX> ok, thank you very much for your time though.
<AssociateX> how about this, what file should I look at for the error, or what tool would I use? It's been a long time since I've had to use cli.
<penguin42> AssociateX: If the X server is crashing then I'd expect to see a backtrace in /var/log/Xorg.0.old or /var/log/Xorg.0
<AssociateX> OK, I'm going to go look there. Thank you.
<penguin42> AssociateX: Depending what stuff you do with your machine I'd try dropping back to Unity-2d or try the open source Nvidia driver
<AssociateX> Still crashes there.
<AssociateX> and just on the Dash home button
<AssociateX> nothing else
<AssociateX> /var/log/Xorg.0.log|less llok clean
<AssociateX> looks*
<penguin42> try the .old varient
<AssociateX> ok
<AssociateX> nothing in /var/log/ for X
<penguin42> ok, when you say X crashes, what do you actually see?
<AssociateX> the screen blinks/flashes, goes black, and then the login screen shows up.
<AssociateX> just like you would expect when loging out.
<penguin42> sure sounds like an X crash
<AssociateX> yes
<AssociateX> nothing in /var/log/ for X  <---opp's I wasn't looking correctly. I have some files to look at. brb
<AssociateX> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<penguin42> there you go
<AssociateX> yeah, I wonder what's causing it.
<penguin42> almost certainly a bug in the Nvidia driver
<penguin42> it should show you a backtrace
<AssociateX> /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x37) [0x80a6707]
<AssociateX> that's the only thing that shows backtrace in it, I wouldn't know what to do with that though.
<AssociateX> I should get lynx up and do a paste bin
<penguin42> right but there will be some similar lines below it with different names and numbers - that set of lines is the 'back trace' - put them in a pastebin
<AssociateX> ok, brb
<penguin42> AssociateX: Still, you've only got a few options; 1) Use something else that doesn't trigger the crash other than the dash, 2) switch driver
<AssociateX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265827/
<AssociateX> that should be the pastebin
<AssociateX> [  8595.308] Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes.
<AssociateX> what the heck is that?
<penguin42> yeh that's weird
<AssociateX> yeah, I have been using blackbox instead of unity, but I have kids that would like a regular desktop. Maybe I will  just install kde or somethign.
<AssociateX> maybe gnome, kde is pretty big
<AssociateX> thank you again for all of your help
<penguin42> np
 * penguin42 looks at bug 1062159 and wonders why someone would crypt one slice of a RAID0
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1062159 in mdadm "Raid is incorrectly determined as DEGRADED preventing boot in 12.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062159
 * penguin42 wonders what one does with a bug like 1056626
<penguin42> bug 1056626
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1056626 in gammu "source distributes personal information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1056626
<hjd> penguin42: Looks like it has been removed from upstream http://blog.cihar.com/archives/2012/09/27/think-twice-making-your-private-data-public/ Good question, though.
<penguin42> hjd: I assume there is someone that should be subscribed for 'please remove' type of things if there is some question of privacy or legals - but I've never found who?
 * penguin42 has sent a request to bugcontrol asking what the right thing to do is
<hggdh> huh?
<hggdh> penguin42, hjd: re gammu -- a link to the updated upstream would be nice, but not critical; a patch would be very welcome
<hggdh> relating to texlive: is there a Debian bug on this? We should try to keep in sync, mostly if preining is acting on it
<penguin42> hggdh: It was a more general question on whether there is anyone/thing that tracks license/legal issues
<hggdh> penguin42: as far as I can remember, not specifically. But then, who am I, I never dug into the licence arena. Let's wait, worst scenario we ask in -devel
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh, it just seems some things you come across sound erm dodgy and really should be sorted out
<Laibsch1> how do you document these days that a bug is fixed in ubuntu+1 but needs a backported fix for lucid.  Bug 579958 for example.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 579958 in duplicity "Assertion error "time not moving forward at appropriate pace"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/579958
<bcurtiswx> Laibsch, hmm. Usually you have a link to "Nominate for Series" but this one doesn't. Lucid is a half year away from EOL, so my first recommendation would be to upgrade to 12.04. If you really need it in Lucid then I'd say make a bug report for a backport request
<Laibsch> yeah, that's the one I was looking for as well
<Laibsch> hardy is half a year away
<Laibsch> lucid still has 2,5 years
<Laibsch> I found the button now, you have to look at the bug as registered in Ubuntu not for upstream
<Laibsch> and Ubuntu really needs to improve the experience in its stable releases
<Laibsch> long-term releases
<bcurtiswx> Laibsch, once they get this late in the cycle, they'll just try to get backport requests.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-30
<skellat> xnox: I didn't see one that was Launchpad hosted.  My mistake.
<xnox> skellat: installer team pre-dates launchpad =)
<ockham> hi, i intended to SRU-fix bug #972466 for precise (beautifulsoup 4.0.2) using code from the 4.3.0 release
<ockham> but it turns out the diff would be quite big, including API changes
<ockham> (see my last comment at that bug report)
<ockham> so how do i proceed?
<ockham> would this still be ok for an SRU, or just too much?
<hggdh> ockham: it would probably be too much. One other option would be a backport, but you must be careful with with dependencies
<hggdh> (even more due to a change in version)
<hggdh> which means SRU is out of question...
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-02
<TheLordOfTime> anyone here able to approve a bug nomination for a specific release?  Kind of required last I checked.
<TheLordOfTime> Kind of required in this case *
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: which one?
<hggdh> oh, *approve* -- I am out :-)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, yeah, I can nominate it myself, I need someone to approve
<TheLordOfTime> if all else fails, I'll poke -motu and enlist one of them for the job
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: SRY?
<hggdh> SRU*
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, Precise-only bug
<TheLordOfTime> but...
<TheLordOfTime> incomplete, because E: Possibly Invalid Research
<TheLordOfTime> but only Precise is affected by it
<TheLordOfTime> Bug 1170586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170586 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Naxsi package lacking Stub Status" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170586
<TheLordOfTime> the data the people are basing that claim on (the wiki page on Debian) is for 1.2.1-2 not 1.1.19
<TheLordOfTime> hence incomplete and ONLY precise would be affected.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, then i have to check with MOTU to see whether this is feasible to obtain, adding the module to the package via an SRU
<TheLordOfTime> i don't even know when that module was added to nginx...
<TheLordOfTime> so i'm also poking Debian to figure this one out :/
<hggdh> yeah, I would wait
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, only problem is, this bug doesn't affect anything later, and is "Fix Released"
<TheLordOfTime> because those all have the module
<TheLordOfTime> hence the request to get this marked against Pecise
<TheLordOfTime> precise
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: adda tag for precise
<TheLordOfTime> just went through "Nominate for Series"
<TheLordOfTime> but is there such a "precise" tag?
<hggdh> I would not nominate yet, since we do not even know if it is applicable
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, well, i already nominated it
<TheLordOfTime> because force-of-habit
<TheLordOfTime> there's another bug that I need Upstream to look at
<TheLordOfTime> honestly, I have no idea why they have the naxsi support in it...
<hggdh> yes, all Ubuntu versions are automagically used as tags
<TheLordOfTime> it's always a pain for compiling
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I do not see any nomination there
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> I *do* see
<hggdh> and yes, I could approve
<hggdh> once we find out if the stub status module can be used on 1.1.19, and it does not hose the whole shebang
<TheLordOfTime> the question I have is different for Debian
<TheLordOfTime> (1) did 1.1.19 ever have the module in it
<TheLordOfTime> (2) if it did, which 1.1.19 upload in Debian had it
<TheLordOfTime> (2b) if it did not, INVALID - Incorrect Research
<hggdh> we might have not synced the package, but merged. Look for local changes
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: it might also be that this is a configure option. I do not see it in the configure args in the description, neither as explicitly removed or added
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, naxsi is weird
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, if it was never in the configure arguments but the code was included...
<TheLordOfTime> then that's an easy fix
<TheLordOfTime> if it was never in the configure arguments because it was never in 1.1.19...
<TheLordOfTime> that's a different story.
<TheLordOfTime> and before i add it  i'm doing extensive build testing
<TheLordOfTime> and probably going to consult with MOTU on this because i'm not certain this is SRU fix worthy... because this adds new functionality
<TheLordOfTime> assuming of course debian says it was never included.
<hggdh> yeah, I know. The thing is if it was in the code, it might be because it requires explicit inclusion (like nginx-cache-purge), or it was ifdeff-ed off
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> which, again, will be me consulting with Debian upstream
<hggdh> indeed, 100% with you
<TheLordOfTime> i've left the naxsi specific bugs sit there and do nothing
<TheLordOfTime> because not even the Debian maintainers 100% like it
<hggdh> heh
<TheLordOfTime> if it were within my power..
<TheLordOfTime> I'd not be building the NAXSI packages at all
<TheLordOfTime> in fact, in the stable PPAs, the last update for Lucid had a customized build which REMOVED the naxsi packages
<TheLordOfTime> because of E: Unresolvable FTBFS
<hggdh> oh
<TheLordOfTime> but that's Lucid
<TheLordOfTime> not Precise
<TheLordOfTime> (precise builds without a hitch)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, but unfortunately i'm bound kinda to Debian's call... they have the naxsi packages, we include them, it's out of my power.
 * TheLordOfTime has no say in what debian does, but sometimes patches code in Debian because it fixes Ubuntu things :p
<hggdh> yeahand we thank you for that :-)
<TheLordOfTime> pfffft
<TheLordOfTime> nginx users might thank me for that
<TheLordOfTime> personally, i want to slap some people
<TheLordOfTime> because some of the bugs is PEBKAC
<TheLordOfTime> s/is/are/
<TheLordOfTime> and aren't really bugs
<TheLordOfTime> then there was this weird issue where someone had a custom compilation and filed abug
<TheLordOfTime> and i was like "Invalid" because E: Custom Package and Code.
<hggdh> old problem...
<hggdh> people confuse bugs.lp.c usage
<hggdh> it is not a support channel
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> ehehehe... then there was the small number of bugs I was able to Won't Fix :p
<hggdh> and I just checked, indeed lucid to precise was a major version change on nginx
<TheLordOfTime> eeeyup
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, not to mention, the dependencies had a lot of changes too
<TheLordOfTime> so a lot of things wouldn't build :P
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> expected
<TheLordOfTime> that's why I finally said on the PPAs: "Screw it, we're not building for Lucid anymore, you want updated software on Lucid, build it yourself"
<TheLordOfTime> and nobody's disagreed with that xD
<TheLordOfTime> problem is...
<TheLordOfTime> the PPAs are out of date
<TheLordOfTime> because of E: FTBFS
<TheLordOfTime> (test ppas show the FTBFS)
<hggdh> and who maintain these PPAs?
<TheLordOfTime> the NGINX team
<TheLordOfTime> aka me
<TheLordOfTime> the debian/ is from Debian...
<TheLordOfTime> the code bumps and fixes for breaks come from me
 * hggdh puts up a sad face, and thinks "poor guy"
<TheLordOfTime> fortunately it works 99.99999% bug free from Debian/
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, me.
<TheLordOfTime> the poor guy who is pissed off at his computer and the world
<TheLordOfTime> and isn't feeling well on top of that.
<hggdh> not good. Consider something completely different for a while. I found that porcelain thingies are very good to raise my mental health
<hggdh> plates are very good. tea  pots not so much
<TheLordOfTime> wrong "not feeling well"
<TheLordOfTime> general cold, headaches, sniffles, congestion
<TheLordOfTime> but not nausea
<hggdh> also (personal experience) having long pants and boots helps on not having unwanted blood spills
<hggdh> oh
<TheLordOfTime> just your basic cold is all :/
<hggdh> no temps?
<hggdh> i.e., not flu?
<TheLordOfTime> nope, not flu
<TheLordOfTime> just the fever that sometimes comes with a cold
<TheLordOfTime> but the fever broke yesterday
<TheLordOfTime> so... :P
<TheLordOfTime> i'm getting better, but not there yet at "better"
<hggdh> yeah. I sort of know the feeling (but have not had a cold for a few years)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-03
<SimonK> hi there :), anyone here who can tell me, how to check out a (mainline-) kernel?
<SimonK> It seems like kernel 3.9.* has only candidates up to "v3.9.7", but in the kernel-ppa is a "v3.9.11-saucy" version ("git checkout v3.9.11" says that git dosn't know this version)
<smartboyhw> SimonK, quite certain that 3.9.11 is a vaild version
<SimonK> hm, just to be on the safe side: if i am able to check out 3.10-rc1, that means 3.9.11 should be in my git-tree?
<SimonK> the highest number i can find is "2ea699d98cd6f9e9b813c24542d581dedacdc659 refs/tags/v3.11-rc6"
<smartboyhw> SimonK, you checked out http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/linux.git;a=summary right?
<smartboyhw> Well, "master" only bases on Linus' tree
<smartboyhw> i.e. does not include any stable releases from upstream Linux
<smartboyhw> SimonK, mainline actually means https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-stable.git/ (for stable kernels)
<SimonK> I cloned "git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git"
<SimonK> kernel.org didn't let me clone (it stopped at 13% every time, probably because of my dsl-speed)
<SimonK> well, then i do a bisect between 3.9.7 and 3.10-rc1.
<smartboyhw> SimonK, ubuntu-saucy != mainline.............
<SimonK> so I have to clone from kernel.org? Well, thats unfortunate.
<hggdh> SimonK, smartboyhw: the Ubuntu kernel versions are slightly different from upstream git (given that we usually start with the devel kernels)
<hggdh> an easy way to find that out is by looking at /proc/version_signature -- there you will see the Ubuntu version and the upstream version
<SimonK> I see... I'm trying to download from kernel.org at the moment *fingers crossed*
<SimonK> I'll never understand why you have to restart a cloning if you abrot it bevore :/
<hggdh> we do have mainline kernels build for Ubuntu
<hggdh> SimonK: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<SimonK> Yes, I know which version is the last good (3.9.11) and the first bad (3.10-rc1) my problem now just comes down to bad internet-connection, git cloning from *.kernel.org is aborting every time i tried so far
<TheLordOfTime> anyone able to tell me what happens if an SRU goes to verification-failed ?
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: the package should be removed from the -proposed pocket, and the bug should be put back into triaged
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: should i let sponsors do those changes, or can I bump it back to Triaged myself?
<TheLordOfTime> because E: Bug 1206878 VERIFICATIONFAILED because E: New Bug
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1206878 in nginx (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] Configuration should be purged only in nginx-common" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206878
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: you can bump it back to triaged yourself; removal from the -proposed will have to be done by someone with archive authority
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: done, now, if I were to try and fix this, and actually fix the newly-introduced-bug from what's in 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.3, do I bump the version to -1ubuntu0.4, or...?
<TheLordOfTime> (this is the first patch I've actually had fail o.O)
<hggdh> good question... I think it would remain 0.3, but this might conflict with an already-uploaded source.
<TheLordOfTime> so... i should wait until I can go poke someone, like bdmurray who actually sponsored the upload, to explain what to do in this case?
<hggdh> yeah. Or -motu, or -devel, or -packaging
<TheLordOfTime> -MOTU's been nonresponsive
<TheLordOfTime> hence me asking here about the verification-failed thing
<TheLordOfTime> -devel will be my next target probably.
<TheLordOfTime> unless someone wakes up on the MOTUs
<hggdh> yeah, I saw your comment in -servers
 * hggdh goes afk for a bit
<bdmurray> -1ubuntu0.4 because the previous version of the package already existed in the archive
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime:, hggdh ^^
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: so, I have the -1ubuntu0.3 package I pulled from proposed with dget, do i just add code modifications to that, add a new changelog entry for -1ubuntu0.4, and attach another debdiff, or do i start from -1ubuntu0.2, do changes, and then new changelog -1ubuntu0.4 ?
<TheLordOfTime> basically, which package do I base the updated debdiff from.
<bdmurray> -1ubuntu0.3
<TheLordOfTime> okay, so work off what's already in proposed, fix the newly-introduced-bug, test, and then attach the debdiff...
<TheLordOfTime> cool.
<TheLordOfTime> (this was the first patch that has been for nginx that verification-failed o.O)
<TheLordOfTime> (at least, that i've worked on)
<hggdh> bdmurray: yeah, I wondered about an already-uploaded debdiff. So the process is base on the failed fix, and add the fix's fix
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: for -1ubuntu0.4, though, do I also need to put in (closes LP: #bugnumber) that was referenced in -1ubuntu0.3 ?
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: yes
<TheLordOfTime> ok
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: if you're not busy, can you perhaps guide me to a resolution of a bug issue?  I'm stuck between Invalid/Wishlist and actually poking someone in a position to make a decisive answer on the bug, and that plus the emails I"m getting about it are driving me to the point of telling everyone to die in a fire... o.o
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: I'm not terribly involved in anything at the moment
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh: you know the bug, i briefly discussed it here
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: okay, one moment
<TheLordOfTime> (btw, i'll need you to also sponsor a new debdiff for 1206878, that fixes the issues)
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: this is the one driving me insane: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1170586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170586 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Naxsi package lacking Stub Status" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: it's stuck between Invalid/Wishlist (because although the code for that module exists, its rules file never included it)...
<TheLordOfTime> and trying to figure out whether there's any way to get an approved change to the package to build the module's code, as it exists in the 1.1.19 source
<TheLordOfTime> quantal and later all have the module's code compiled in the rules
<TheLordOfTime> as it stands i'm leaving it Incomplete/Undecided until someone more... senior... can make a decision on how to proceed
<TheLordOfTime> the whole initial issue was based on research the OP found that pointed at 1.2.1 (on Debian's wiki page)
<TheLordOfTime> comment 4, i narrowed the criterion for the issue to be specific to the package, and not what debian's saying, but nginx's debian maintainers can't give me a clear answer
<TheLordOfTime> so... this is now in the point where someone wants the thing, but activating it isn't SRU worthy
<TheLordOfTime> and I don't see a backport being relevant in this case either because they want something that wasn't activated in the rules, but is actually in the source code.
<TheLordOfTime> so... i'm stuck :/
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: hggdh: anyone else: i welcome any guidance on how to tackle this to get everyone off my case about this... o.o
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: everyone?  I see only one person affected by it.
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: direct emails to me are causing the stress
<TheLordOfTime> not on the bug
<TheLordOfTime> either way, the bug is stuck in triager limbo until someone can figure it out
<TheLordOfTime> on the one hand, activating the module is as simple as one line of code, on the other, doing that wouldn't fit into SRU or backport
<TheLordOfTime> so... kinda stuck
<TheLordOfTime> (part of me wants to Invalid that bug but... i'm in too high a stress level to do so sanely)
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: on a more sane, not-as-stressful note, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1206878 has a new debdiff ready for sponsoring
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1206878 in nginx (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] Configuration should be purged only in nginx-common" [Critical,Triaged]
<TheLordOfTime> that apparently fixes the issue introduced in 1.1.19-1ubuntu0.3 (that was in -proposed)
<TheLordOfTime> at least, from my testing with the testcases specified, it works as expected, and doesn't trigger installation or purge errors
<bdmurray> I'd prefer no to sponsor that since I'll may be the SRU team member reviewing it.
<bdmurray> Do you know what the patch for the other bug would look like?
<TheLordOfTime> okay, i'll have to go find a sponsor then...
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: you mean the one that's driving me to wanting to tell people to burn?
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: i can probably slap up an example patch in a few minutes
<TheLordOfTime> but for all intents and purposes... Bug 1206878 is a much higher priority than 1170586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1206878 in nginx (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU] Configuration should be purged only in nginx-common" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206878
<TheLordOfTime> because config removal on a non-common-files purge is just bad.
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: a diff for LP Bug 1170586 would look something along the lines of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189724/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1170586 in nginx (Ubuntu) "Naxsi package lacking Stub Status" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170586
<TheLordOfTime> (note because of convenience, I built that off of the -1ubuntu0.4 package I uploaded a debdiff for which fixes 1206878)
<TheLordOfTime> note i tend to testbuild before I submit a debdiff...
<TheLordOfTime> so unless someone's actually going to approve adding in that line to build the module, i'm not even going to test-build
<TheLordOfTime> (although in theory it should build)
<bdmurray> and I think that fits in this part of the "When" for SRUs
<bdmurray> Bugs which do not fit under above categories, but (1) have an obviously safe patch and (2) affect an application rather than critical infrastructure packages (like X.org or the kernel).
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: then, if i were to upload a debdiff for that and propose it for SRU under that criterion...
<bdmurray> but I'm pretty sure I'm still the new guy on that team
<TheLordOfTime> then perhaps someone would look at it?
<TheLordOfTime> ehh, where are the SRU team anyways
<TheLordOfTime> or, rather, would you mind poking them and seeing what they say :P
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> i need to go beat my head against the wall for a bit
<TheLordOfTime> but the good news is that annoying bug that removes a user's configs when nginx-light or nginx-full or nginx-naxsi or nginx-extras is purged is (hopefully) in the queue to fix it
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray: last question, do i leave the verification-failed tag on 1206878 since i uploaded a new debdiff, and wait for someone from sponsors and SRU team to take a look?
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: yes, because we don't want it showing up as verified on the pending sru report
<TheLordOfTime> okay, done.  if sponsors need to be resubscribed, can you do that for me, bdmurray?  i'm going to go take a warm shower to try and calm down... for some reason that's relaxing... *shrugs*
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-04
<phillw> Hi good people, any reason why "ubuntu-bug linux " reports back that linux is not an official package? (Using 13.10) as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Linux_package_bugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-05
<dan23842904>    Adri2000 sup nig    aindilis2 sup nig    ajmitch sup nig    Ampelbein sup nig    balloons sup nig    bdmurray sup nig    benonsoftware sup nig    bladernr_ sup nig    blueyed sup nig    book` sup nig    bregma sup nig    bschaefer sup nig    charles sup nig    chrisccoulson sup nig    colan sup nig    cyphermox sup nig    davmor2 sup nig    dcmorton sup nig
<dan23842904>  dous sup nig    drastik-jw sup nig    drussell sup nig    elopio sup nig    em sup nig    EzraR sup nig    Flannel sup nig    FourDollars sup nig    G sup nig    glebihan sup nig    glebihan_ sup nig    hggdh sup nig    ikonia sup nig    Jikan sup nig    jpds sup nig    jrib sup nig    jsalisbury sup nig    jtaylor sup nig    kees sup nig    larsduesing sup
<dan23842904> nig    mapreri sup nig    maxb sup nig    mchro sup nig    mdeslaur sup nig    meetingology sup nig    mfisch sup nig    micahg sup nig    mr_pouit sup nig    mrand sup nig    mythos sup nig    Nafallo sup nig    negronjl sup nig    neunon sup nig    nhandler sup nig    No_One sup nig    Noskcaj sup nig    ogasawara sup nig    ogra_ sup nig    pgraner sup nig
<dan23842904>   Pici sup nig    plars sup nig    pleia2 sup nig    psivaa-afk sup nig    psusi sup nig    rbasak sup nig    ropetin_ sup nig    rsalveti sup nig    ryanakca sup nig    sbeattie sup nig    schmidtm sup nig    SergioMeneses sup nig    shadeslayer sup nig    sipherdee sup nig    slacker_nl sup nig    smartboyhw sup nig    stokachu sup nig    takenori sup nig
<dan23842904>  TheLordOfTime sup nig    thomi sup nig    trench sup nig    trijntje sup nig    tsimpson sup nig    txwikinger2 sup nig    ubot2 sup nig    ubuntulog sup nig    Ursinha sup nig    wgrant sup nig    wrayan sup nig    xnox sup nig    yofel sup nig    zequence sup nig
<Noskcaj> dan23842904, please stop
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<dan23842904>  dffjdfjdk  dfkjdkfdj  dfkjdkfdjfdlkf
<Noskcaj> !spam
<ubot2> Factoid 'spam' not found
<dan23842904> u mad
<dan23842904> faget
<Noskcaj> not even
<Noskcaj> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<dan23842904> kick me
<dan23842904> u wont
<smartboyhw> Huh, I didn't realize Freenode trools get here....
<TheLordOfTime> Gryllida, dan23842904 is the offender
<psusi> get a life twit
<dan23842904> ur mom
<TheLordOfTime> gheraint, dan23842904 is the offender, they were spamming now they're trolling
<TheLordOfTime> Gryllida, ^
<Noskcaj> smartboyhw, one time two got to -youth somehow
<gheraint> ok
<smartboyhw> Noskcaj, Ok
<dan23842904> Don't listen Gryllida, he's just trying to disguise himself
<dan23842904> TheLordOfTime is the real troll here
<Noskcaj> dan23842904, i think the ops will believe an ubuntu member over you
<psusi> oh go fondle yourself elsewhere
<dan23842904> ill fooking rek u m8
<dan23842904> sware on me  mum
<dan23842904>  faget
<TheLordOfTime> gheraint, Gryllida, i know I called #freenode for op assist, since staff are on ACL, can you at least +q the guy?
<gheraint> dan23842904, that's enough
<dan23842904>    Adri2000 sup nig    aindilis2 sup nig    ajmitch sup nig    Ampelbein sup nig    balloons sup nig    bdmurray sup nig    benonsoftware sup nig    bladernr_ sup nig    blueyed sup nig    book` sup nig    bregma sup nig    bschaefer sup nig    charles sup nig    chrisccoulson sup nig    colan sup nig    cyphermox sup nig    davmor2 sup nig    dcmorton sup nig
<dan23842904>  dous sup nig    drastik-jw sup nig    drussell sup nig    elopio sup nig    em sup nig    EzraR sup nig    Flannel sup nig    FourDollars sup nig    G sup nig    gheraint sup nig    glebihan sup nig    glebihan_ sup nig    Gryllida sup nig    hggdh sup nig    IdleOne sup nig    ikonia sup nig    Jikan sup nig    jpds sup nig    jrib sup nig    jsalisbury s
<dan23842904> up nig    jtaylor sup nig    kees sup nig    larsduesing sup nig    Lt_Lemming sup nig    maclin sup nig    mapreri sup nig    maxb sup nig    mchro sup nig    mdeslaur sup nig    meetingology sup nig    mfisch sup nig    micahg sup nig    mr_pouit sup nig    mrand sup nig    mythos sup nig    Nafallo sup nig    negronjl sup nig    neunon sup nig    nhandler
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that's the spam
<TheLordOfTime> please kban now :P
<TheLordOfTime> or a +q works too
<TheLordOfTime> stick around though, if you don't mind, in case he banevades
<gheraint> better?
<TheLordOfTime> yep, thank you kindly
<FourDollars> gheraint++
<TheLordOfTime> i'mma have to poke bdmurray about chan ops and spammers and stuff...
<TheLordOfTime> gheraint, thanks for the emergency-freenode-op response
<gheraint> np
<TheLordOfTime> and sorry to have to call you guys about it
<mfisch> His spelling was worse than the spam
<TheLordOfTime> mfisch, heh
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: sorry, but I was sleeping
<hggdh> ugh. Not sleeping, but AFK
<hggdh> *then* sleeping :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-10-06
<solirc> Hi!
<solirc> I tried to use the vagrant cloud images from http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/vagrant/
<solirc> 'raring' works
<solirc> but 'precise' and 'quantal' fail on `vagrant up`
<solirc> The error is:
<solirc> No base MAC address was specified. This is required for the NAT networking
<solirc> to work properly (and hence port forwarding, SSH, etc.). Specifying this
<solirc> MAC address is typically up to the box and box maintiner. Please contact
<solirc> the relevant person to solve this issue.
<solirc> I'm not entirely sure against which package I should report this bug.  Any ideas?
<penguin42> well there is a 'vagrant' package - not sure if that's relevant though, don't know anything about it
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-01
<nrbrtx> Dear all! Today I have installed Ubuntu Utopic from beta2 CD and discovered that many bugs are still not fixed. These bugs are: 1245137, 1242572, 1263228, 1244090, 1270574, 1270579, 1280759.
<teward> can we have a topic addition to say "ISO issues?  #ubuntu-quality" or something?
<teward> i think -quality handles the ISOs more than here does...
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please set status Triaged to this bug and importance to High? Thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/1361610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361610 in pcre3 (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-02
<AstroPhysik> Hello, i need some help to fill in a correct bug report.
<AstroPhysik> After an upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 the LightDM Display Manager crashes, and says (EE) no screens found
<AstroPhysik> And only the console is available
<AstroPhysik> There seems no similar bug on launchpad
<AstroPhysik> seems to be ..(-;
<AstroPhysik> On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs  is massive information    but  where is the reporting Button (-;
<AstroPhysik> ?
<AstroPhysik> ok maybe here?     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<mrvn> Is there to override apport-bug to open a bug even if it things the package is third party?
<AstroPhysik> oh its here...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu   (-:
<mrvn> +a way
<mrvn> Can I set a bug to affect trusty (and later) when reporting via the web interface? I don't see an option for that.
<dkessel> mrvn: you can add tags like "trusty", "utopic", etc. to bugs
<mrvn> dkessel: but no version?
<AstroPhysik> Is there a way to report bugs without:  "Apport", i have no GUI anymore..
<mrvn> AstroPhysik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect=
<mrvn> via web
<AstroPhysik> thanks
<mrvn> dkessel: thx
<AstroPhysik> The Bug report is not working. i'll try it later...
<AstroPhysik> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<AstroPhysik> (Error ID: OOPS-e6a2c66d050372023c9ea73b574ea962)
<AstroPhysik>  Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<AstroPhysik> (Error ID: OOPS-807fb83bf4208c422a75a19c3e0ed70d)
<Alive> Hello people.
<Alive> I need some advice: package crda, when uninstalled from a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS causes a kernel panic. ( ie no complete boot-up just a frozen system with a stack trace on the screen ). package crda has a priority of optional noted in its control file. One would thus not expect a kernel panic after uninstalling it.
<Alive> I am not sure where exactly to report this to the Ubuntu developers since https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs only talks about bug reports.
<Alive> Most importantly I would like to know how to get a system back up and running from this state: Kernel Panic After Removing Package crda.
<teward> Alive: you'd still need to file a bug against the crda package
<teward> i'm not sure how to "fix" that though
<Alive> How/where do I file this kind of  bug ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is not very clear on this specific kind of thing. I mean its not like a software crash bug where you can report it via the Ubuntu bug reporter...
<teward> Alive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<teward> kernel panic prevents you from getting extra debug info, but...
<Alive> I have a photo of the screen with the stack trace .
<Alive> and the panic line
<Alive> teward, surely there should be a way to get the crda package files back on the system ? Like a kind of manual install super low level manual install.
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please set following bugs to this statuses? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/1361610 - High, Triaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dh-make/+bug/1371695 - Wishlist, Triaged  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-sdk/+bug/1371965 - Low, Triaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools/+bug/1371642 - Triaged, Wishlist Thanks
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361610 in pcre3 (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371695 in debhelper (Ubuntu) ".deb packages do not support capabilties(7)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371965 in qt-sdk (Ubuntu) "qt-sdk package installation results in a mess on Ubuntu 14.04, 14.04.1, and 14.10 Beta 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1371642 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ADB over WIFI with Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-03
<Alive> Hello, how long does it usually take for Ubuntu developers to respond to a bug report ?
<jtaylor> depends on the package
<Alive> Also the traffic.
<Alive> :)
<Alive> ;)
<Alive> 5 years.
<Alive> Two months.
<Alive> 2 days
<Alive> Depends on the developers state of health also, he might have had an accident.
<Alive> But usually not though.
<Alive> I lodged a bug report against package crda
<Alive> Is this one of those loooong waits.
<Alive> Just because its important ?
<Alive> hehee
<jtaylor> its main, so chances are higher its not never
<Alive> Yay !
<jtaylor> but you still often better of filing a bug upstream or in debian
<jtaylor> unless its ubuntu specific
<Alive> mmm
<Alive> I doubt it is specific to ubuntu.
<Alive> Package crda, when uninstalled from an Ubuntu 14.04 LTS system causes a kernel panic.
<Alive> Package crda has a priority of optional noted in its control file. One would thus not expect a kernel panic after uninstalling it.
<jtaylor> you should never have to expect kernel panics
<Alive> Yeah well if it said a priority of totally important not optional, I would have felt dumber if I had a kernel panic.
<jtaylor> if its reproducable you could check in ubuntu-kernel
<jtaylor> they certainly need more information than is in the bug
<jtaylor> hardware, stacktraces etc.
<Alive> I only have a photo of the stack trace.
<jtaylor> apport-collect bugnumber should provide some
<Alive> And it should be easy to reproduce.
<Alive> Just in-install crda.
<Alive> :)
<Alive> un-install.
<jtaylor> if it happens may depend on the wireless hardware
<Alive> Even if you disable all wireless hardware.
<Alive> Still panics.
<Alive> Wanna try ?
<Alive> lol
<jtaylor> as far as I can tell this package is not even a kernel module
<jtaylor> maybe a kernel bug
<jtaylor> check in -kernel if someone can reproduce it
<Alive> #kernel ?
<jtaylor> #ubuntu-kernel
<Alive> Right will ask around.
<Alive> Well I made channel #ubuntu-kernel go completely quiet.
<Alive> jtaylor, do you have any system you could play with ?
<Alive> The closest to reproducing this panic I got so far is: Running a live CD from a USB stick and uninstalling crda. Then the system freezes up, does not complete its boot, but no stack trace dump on the screen.
<jtaylor> not now, also I can't help with that
<Alive> I have a slow internet connection, its like being a retard.
<Alive> Else I could quickly download the i386 live CD.
<Alive> to play with.
<Alive> on the other old laptop.
<Alive> bye bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-10-05
<hjd> Any opinions on whether to reopen bug 965272 or if I should simply file a new bug?
<ubot5> bug 965272 in uncrustify (Ubuntu) "Update to current version needed" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/965272
<da3m0n22> hello, anybody could review this bug please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/1273261
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1273261 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Cryptsetup error during boot: /scripts/local-top/cryptroot: line 1: can't open /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: no such file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<da3m0n22> after being confirmed, we fell into this issue too, and i'm unable to fix that, if anybody knows workaround, it isn't posted there
<da3m0n22> and i haven't found it either
<penguin42> da3m0n22: Does it dump you at an initramfs prompt?
<da3m0n22> penguin42: nope, it dumps core
<penguin42> da3m0n22: What do you actually mean by dumps core?
<da3m0n22> kernel panic, with core dumped error message
<penguin42> da3m0n22: Can you get a capture of that - photo ?
<penguin42> da3m0n22: I'm wondering what dumped; it sounds like init perhaps
<da3m0n22> penguin42: yes, it's init dumped, showing lines of "plymouth-upstart-bridge--started terminated with status 6", "error.c:219 Assertion failed in _nih_error_raise_system: errno > 0"
<da3m0n22> and "Error whie reading from descriptor: Bad file descriptor"
<da3m0n22> penguin42: see images, https://plus.google.com/photos/115401880503838928078/albums/6066739816541481313?banner=pwa
<da3m0n22> first is core dump, it's scrolled too far down, if i append "recovery" into boot params, it won't scroll so far
<da3m0n22> second appears to be the same issue as in linked bug
<da3m0n22> azur is volume group, root is partition
<da3m0n22> penguin42: ^
<da3m0n22> it's root filesystem, encrypted, which is game stopper for now
<penguin42> da3m0n22: I've marked that bug 'high' - are you sure it's the same bug though
<da3m0n22> it appears from second image
<penguin42> da3m0n22: Their initial report doesn't mention the cores
<da3m0n22> penguin42: honestly, it may be another issue than which we are facing
<penguin42> da3m0n22: Can you post yours as a new bug, and file it against plymouth
<penguin42> da3m0n22: Mention that other bug in the message, and tell us the bug number and I'll also mark it high
<da3m0n22> penguin42: i'll do, thanks
<penguin42> da3m0n22: The thing is anything that causes the decryption/lvm setup to fail will probably get you a similar error about not finding the /dev entry - but those abort's are better diagnosis for a particular cause
<da3m0n22> penguin42: from what you see, do you think there is something which could be done now?
<da3m0n22> i've been into rescue, volume mounts correctly, tried update-initramfs which didn't helped
<penguin42> da3m0n22: It's hard; most of the time when these thing screw up they drop you to an initramfs and you can manually recover, but it looks like that's crashing
<penguin42> da3m0n22: I'd try disabling the graphical boot
<da3m0n22> yup, i've tried to add sh/ash into scripts/cryptsetup but that only screwes up the booting screen
<penguin42> da3m0n22: See if you can remove plymouth?
<da3m0n22> penguin42: i could probably, will test in a minute
<da3m0n22> penguin42: oh, actually this lead me to this, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxc/+bug/1294284
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296459 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1294284 Upgrade from 2.8.0-0ubuntu38 to 2.8.95~2430-0ubuntu2 breaks LXC containers" [Critical,Fix released]
<da3m0n22> we also have 14.04 box
<da3m0n22> is it possible for AppArmor to interfere in initrd creation ?
<penguin42> A screwed up AppArmor could break anything - but I've not seen it break initrd
<penguin42> da3m0n22: Just checking, your /boot isn't full is it?
 * penguin42 gets confused between High: 'For example if the system fails to boot' and  Critical: 'Renders the system temporarily or permanently unusable'
<penguin42> but I tend to leave critical to bugs that actually corrupt data or emit smoke
<da3m0n22> penguin42: /boot is 68% full, leaving 146M free
<penguin42> da3m0n22: OK, probably not that; I often see /boot get full during updates and cause complete chaos creating the initramfs
<da3m0n22> also, aptitude from recovery reports segfault
<penguin42> that's also not good; I'm wondering if you've got any other problems
<da3m0n22> penguin42: me too, colleague who suffers from this issue is trying to remove the plymouth/apparmor
<penguin42> da3m0n22: I'd advise against removing any of the apparmor stuff
<da3m0n22> penguin42: even with backups?
<penguin42> da3m0n22: It just sounds like it'll create more pain
<da3m0n22> penguin42: plymouth is not easy to be removed, some conflicts appear with xorg, nvidia and udev
<penguin42> hmm ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-02
<watersevenub> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/octave/+bug/1372202 Would qualify for SRU?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1372202 in octave (Ubuntu) "octave needs to be rebuilt against graphicsmagick 1.3.20-4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<watersevenub> anyone?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-10-04
<hjd> bdmurray: ping?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-10-07
<Guest1670> hi, i sad, am am installing ununtu on hp 15-AH150SA, i have installed it 5 time, and after i install it, it says to reboot the pc, if boot ubuntu from boot menu, hdd, is shows me a kernel panic
<Guest1670> what to do?
<tarpman> Guest1670: please ask in #ubuntu
<QwertyChouskie_> Any chance of getting an SRU of the Winetricks package to Xenial and Trusty? The current version is almost completely useless. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/winetricks/+bug/1591564
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1591564 in winetricks (Ubuntu) "Please make an SRU for the for the winetricks package to 0.0+20160425-1ubuntu1 (universe)" [High,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-02
<nzoueidi> Hello folks, I wanna know if the package glibc version 2.15-0ubuntu10.18 is vulnerable to buffer overflow or not, specifically to the ghost vulnerability?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-05
<yookoala> Hello. I've got a strange problem and I don't know where to report or file.
<yookoala> My computer logs me off whenever I turn off my screen.
<tsimonq2> How are you sure that is what's doing it?
<tsimonq2> And what Ubuntu release are you using?
<yookoala> I'm sure the session is gone because I checked my previously opened process (e.g. Firefox, terminal). None are still there after I turn on the screen and redo login.
<yookoala> I'm using artful
<yookoala> beta 2 with all packages on the latest version.
<tsimonq2> Hm, I'm unsure.
<tsimonq2> yookoala: Have you tried asking in #ubuntu?
<yookoala> There are other users encounter the same problem:
<yookoala> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372388&p=13694315
<yookoala> This is strange because I have 2 artful installation. It only happens in one of them.
<yookoala> (the desktop)
<yookoala> tsimonq2: No. I haven't asked in #ubuntu. Why?
<tsimonq2> yookoala: They might be able to help you a bit better :)
<yookoala> How better could they help me file a bug report than this channel?
<tsimonq2> Much better.
<yookoala> Alright then.
<yookoala> Turns out nobody is really there to answer anything...
<tsimonq2> yookoala: Wait around, you'll get an answer eventually :)
<yookoala> Let's hope so.
<yookoala> Nope. Nobody could answer me that.
<Thewafflication> Hello all, I am running the daily build of 17.10 desktop.  After a recent update, my system no longer boots properly with a Nvidia Quadro NVS290 in the system.  How can I report this?
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-06
<rbasak> Thewafflication: try asking in #ubuntu+1 perhaps.
<Thewafflication> Hello all, I am running the daily build of 17.10 desktop.  After a recent update, my system no longer boots properly with a Nvidia Quadro NVS290 in the system.  How can I report this?
<Thewafflication> Sorry
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-10-08
<aware-kind> I have a bug and want to know if I should report it. To reproduce it, bind keyboard shortcut super+alt+1 to anything in compiz (but make sure the corresponding plugin is enabled). Now press super+alt+1 but make sure you press super *first* and *then* alt. Now you see that Unity's dash captures the key-combo-press and doesn't let it pass to compiz.
<aware-kind> The dash will open the first open window listed on the dash, as if you clicked Super+1. Should I report this bug or has it been reported already?
